# YSL Arty rings thread!



## loveaddict

hi ladies, i only been in ysl forum once or twice and those times you guys has been very2 nice n helpfulll, i am looking and really2 loveee these 2 rings, is there anyway i can get it for discount prices or egc or something? please2 do let me know and pm me =) thank you so muuuchhh. and may i know if i have to choose 1, which one you would prefer? the one on the girl's finger or the small pic one? thank you in advnced ladies thxxx


----------



## gr8heart

I think I saw these on sale on saks.com a few months ago. They are gorgeous!  I do not know if these are still available. Have you tried the YSL outlets, like Woodbury Commons, etc?


----------



## kaban

I have the one the girl is wearing in a leafy green and it is very stunning on!  It also comes in the turquoise color if that is the color you're looking for.  The one you posted is also very pretty on, you may have to try them on - they are quite bold - even the smaller one.


----------



## gypas

Harvey Nichols online has got a few left 
here is the link
http://shop.harveynichols.com/fcp/categorylist/brand/YSL?resetFilters=true


----------



## loveaddict

thx u so much ladies, i called woodburry commons n they dont have these rings in stock and i called the bergdorf as well and they dont have these rings in stock as well...my bf located in sf, i would prefer a store where i dont have to pay the tax hiks because if im buying 2 rings, the taxes itself its gonna be 35$ =(
thx u so much ladies, please do let me know if there is an event coming up in any dept store.
ow and i have tried this on my hand and i love ittt =) the size is just perfect for cocktail ring =)


----------



## lubird217

I have the arty dots ring and got it from the 5th Avenue boutique in New York. It was so difficult to find them in stock and sizing was actually an issue. You may want to check out net-a-porter's link below, they look available.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Designers/Yves_Saint_Laurent/Accessories


----------



## Juice

how does sizing work...? im a size 10? japanese?


----------



## authenticplease

Saks had the Ovale ring in silver during the winter chaos sale....it kept popping up online but never in my size.


----------



## classicalbang

Instead of starting a new thread, I thought I would resurrect this one. Hope that's okay.

I, too, am looking for the same YSL oval ring in post #1, preferably in either sage green or gunmetal. (I've attached images of both colors.)

Online I have only been able to find the ring in turquoise and coral; I'm not wild about either of them. What I'm wondering is if the ring is still even being produced in other colors. Anyone know? While I would prefer sage or gunmetal, I am open to different colors -- aside from turquoise and coral, of course.

Any help would be great, thanks!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Lately I have only been seeing the turquoise version online. The dark green was available earlier but I have not seen it for some time.


----------



## EisleyJane

I really want the Turquoise one. Anyone have any ideas where I can locate one in LA? Also what size should I order if I end up getting one online? I Have smaller fingers.. I wonder if 6 is fine? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx thank you


----------



## kaban

Classicalbang - i believe there is pink as well.


----------



## EisleyJane

Does anyone know about sizing? Im ordering one on saks.com now


----------



## EisleyJane

Got mine.. It is AMAZING. wow. I returned the size 6 and kept the 7 for my middle finger. SO amazing.
pic


----------



## kittty

EisleyJane said:


> Got mine.. It is AMAZING. wow. I returned the size 6 and kept the 7 for my middle finger. SO amazing.
> pic


 omg, where did you buy it from? i have been searching for weeks and i cant find it anywhere.


----------



## kiss_p

Wow, EisleyJane!  That is a nice ring!


----------



## EisleyJane

Saks.com


----------



## hannahsophia

I bought this one on nap.


----------



## jen_sparro

^^ Hannahsophia that is lovely! That's the one I've been stalking  How'd you find the fit? Great bal too btw


----------



## hannahsophia

jen_sparro said:


> ^^ Hannahsophia that is lovely! That's the one I've been stalking  How'd you find the fit? Great bal too btw



thanks! after getting the light blue one from saks in a size 6 i opted for the size 7 for the dark blue. my middle finger is a size 6 but needed a size 7 for the ysl ring. luckily the size 6 fits my ring finger.


----------



## BdA

Is there anywhere I can still get this ring in the DARK GREEN color (the left one)? I want to get it for someone as a present. 

Picture borrowed from another thread.


----------



## jen_sparro

I think the green colour is sold out... it is a beautiful colour. I'd check consignment stores, ebay etc. You might find one  Good luck! And what a nice gift that'd be!


----------



## lemon!

I'm looking for this ring too!


----------



## BdA

Yes the colour is indeed beautiful! I was already afraid that it wouldn't be easy finding it, I have been checking Ebay religiously. No luck so far, but I'll just keep looking then. Thanks anyways .


----------



## dong8351

There is one on ebay atm, szie 8, but with a huge mark up


----------



## monap_1981

Hi everyone,

I really love both of these YSL rings - the arty ovale ring (in turquoise) and arty dots ring (in deep blue).

Here are the links:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1271813974634&ev19=1:10

and 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1271814005814&ev19=1:15


I can't buy both, can only buy one.  Please help me choose which one!

Please list pros and cons for both rings!  Thanks!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Hmm, I prefer the Arty Dots b/c the darker color works better for me personally, with my wardrobe/bags. But the Arty Oval ring is more popular overall. So I'm not much help I guess, lol!  They are both cool rings!


----------



## monap_1981

Thanks for replying! 

I agree, Arty Dots is more "neutral" when it comes to the color and the design and goes with more things.  But the turquoise color and unusual design of the Arty Oval ring is just gorgeous.

I just can't seem to make a decision, guess I am stuck  




Cosmopolitan said:


> Hmm, I prefer the Arty Dots b/c the darker color works better for me personally, with my wardrobe/bags. But the Arty Oval ring is more popular overall. So I'm not much help I guess, lol!  They are both cool rings!


----------



## thithi

i like the dots ring too.... it's more eyecatching to me, and i like the blue


----------



## monap_1981

thanks for replying! 




thithi said:


> i like the dots ring too.... it's more eyecatching to me, and i like the blue


----------



## thespianmonsalv

I actually prefer the arty ovale ring. I think it's a prettier shape and more eye catching.


----------



## monap_1981

thanks! 



thespianmonsalv said:


> I actually prefer the arty ovale ring. I think it's a prettier shape and more eye catching.


----------



## vanessamcqueen

The Arty Ovale Ring is so gorgeous.. the shape/design of it is just beautiful. I would go with that one!


----------



## jillvalentine

love both, but if I had to pick one it would be the arty dots.


----------



## jujuto

I prefer the navy blue dots ring


----------



## monap_1981

thanks, everyone!   really appreciate it!


----------



## francyFG

As usual, I fall in love with things when they're sold out everywhere... I'm obsessed with the Arty oval ring but can't find it anywhere! I called all the YSL boutiques close to my town but nothing... I stalked all the major online stores but still nothing. If you see any of these rings please let me know!


----------



## monap_1981

They have plenty of them on Saks website. If ordering from US is not an option, then you can try YSL stores in London (they alwas have a very good stock of YSL jewelry).  Saks website also has on pre-order a new color of Arty Oval ring (dark green), I haven't seen it before.


----------



## francyFG

^^ Thanks!!! I was about to get it from Saks even if the shipping costs to Italy is very expensive, but my beautiful SA managed to get one ring for me and I'm so so happy!!!!


----------



## monap_1981

congrats, francyFG! that is great news, you must be excited! 




francyFG said:


> ^^ Thanks!!! I was about to get it from Saks even if the shipping costs to Italy is very expensive, but my beautiful SA managed to get one ring for me and I'm so so happy!!!!


----------



## truestar

Are there people who know if the YSL arty metal ring still available is in Milan?
Thanks a lot


----------



## Miss Luana

There was one I thinkh -the square not the oval one- on sale @ net-a-porter today. Good luck.


----------



## francyFG

truestar said:


> Are there people who know if the YSL arty metal ring still available is in Milan?
> Thanks a lot


 
Nope!!! Sold out!!! I called last week.


----------



## francyFG

monap_1981 said:


> congrats, francyFG! that is great news, you must be excited!


 
I was... But the ring turned out too big!!!! :censor:


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Fyi, Joan Shepp, a boutique in Philadelphia, just got some arty rings in stock: http://www.joanshepp.com/store/Yves-Saint-Laurent.html


----------



## Brigitte031

I just sucked it up and pre-ordered one from Saks, even though I won't receive it until October. I mean, I'm going to own the ring for life... so getting it a few months after the big trend shouldn't break me. That's what I'm telling myself anyway 

I ordered the Arty Ovale Ring in the turquoise! (:


----------



## materialgurl

oo i love this ring!!


----------



## francyFG

Brigitte031 said:


> I just sucked it up and pre-ordered one from Saks, even though I won't receive it until October. I mean, I'm going to own the ring for life... so getting it a few months after the big trend shouldn't break me. That's what I'm telling myself anyway
> 
> I ordered the Arty Ovale Ring in the turquoise! (:


 
LOL you're right! When I got mine and figured out it was too big I called my SA asking for a smaller size and she said I would have had to wait until they re-stock them. She said it could have taken a while but I actually didn't care that much... Just few more weeks and I'll have my ring forever!!!! I hope that this time it will actually fit!


----------



## truestar

@francyFG: which stores do you called in Italy?


----------



## amoree

Just wondering if anyone who has the turquoise does it appear darker to you in real life than in photos?


----------



## monap_1981

I am back again in this thread  

As some of you might remember, a while back I was trying to decide which one of the rings to get (arty dots in blue vs. the arty ovale in turquoise).

Well, after thinking about it and listening to an advice that I got here (thanks!), I ended up getting arty dots in blue and I love it!  

However, I am now "itching" to get an arty ovale ring as well.  I am loving both turquoise and the dark blue colors.

Which color would you guys choose? Pls help, thanks!


----------



## hautehippie61

oh man i looooove these rings, i have been lusting after one for so long. 

*monap_1981*, i would go for the dark blue over the turquoise! it would make the ring a lot richer i think, i really like both colors though


----------



## monap_1981

thanks, hautehippie61!  i always have a hard time deciding ... i am torn between both colors. 

it doesn't make sense to own the same ring in different colors (that is personal opinion, of course).  so the decision needs to be made ... :wondering




hautehippie61 said:


> oh man i looooove these rings, i have been lusting after one for so long.
> 
> *monap_1981*, i would go for the dark blue over the turquoise! it would make the ring a lot richer i think, i really like both colors though


----------



## francyFG

Definitely dark blue!!! Yeah I know I'm biased...
Check mine out, I love love love it... Can't wait to get it in a smaller size and rock it every single say LOL!


----------



## francyFG

The arty enamel is also growing on me... I might get it in white


----------



## monap_1981

francyFG, it is gorgeous, thanks for posting the pic!  you must be so excited!

what size is the one you have and which size will you be getting?





francyFG said:


> Definitely dark blue!!! Yeah I know I'm biased...
> Check mine out, I love love love it... Can't wait to get it in a smaller size and rock it every single say LOL!


----------



## Brigitte031

*monap_1981* hm, I don't know... I wouldn't get two in the same color. (: They're different style but I think you might be able to match the ring to different key accessories if you get two different colors.

*francyFG* ohhh that ring is so gorgeous! I can't wait to have mine. Eeee! Is there a sizing issue with the ring at all? Or do they run true to size?


----------



## hautehippie61

monap_1981 said:


> I am back again in this thread
> 
> As some of you might remember, a while back I was trying to decide which one of the rings to get (arty dots in blue vs. the arty ovale in turquoise).
> 
> Well, after thinking about it and listening to an advice that I got here (thanks!), I ended up getting *arty dots in blue* and I love it!
> 
> However, I am now "itching" to get an arty ovale ring as well.  I am loving both turquoise and the dark blue colors.
> 
> Which color would you guys choose? Pls help, thanks!



ahh sorry i hadn't read this carefully enough! haha in that case i would say the turquoise! it's such a fun ring that it would be kind of silly to have two in the same color...

also are they sold out on the ysl website? they're still listed to order on there and there isn't anything about them being backordered or anything -- but someone had mentioned they're sold out everywhere...?


----------



## monap_1981

Brigitte, I agree that it is better to get a different color, even though a style is different.  

The thing is that blue will look better with most of my clothes, but with turquoise i don't know ..  it is gorgeous though! 







Brigitte031 said:


> *monap_1981* hm, I don't know... I wouldn't get two in the same color. (: They're different style but I think you might be able to match the ring to different key accessories if you get two different colors.
> 
> *francyFG* ohhh that ring is so gorgeous! I can't wait to have mine. Eeee! Is there a sizing issue with the ring at all? Or do they run true to size?


----------



## monap_1981

I think they don't have any in turquoise color online now, all the other colors in the arty ovale ring are available. But I am pretty sure that the arty ovale ring is now part of their permanent collection.  So I think it is just the matter of time before they get the turquoise color back in stock.

These rings are so much cheaper in Europe, London for instance ... 




hautehippie61 said:


> ahh sorry i hadn't read this carefully enough! haha in that case i would say the turquoise! it's such a fun ring that it would be kind of silly to have two in the same color...
> 
> also are they sold out on the ysl website? they're still listed to order on there and there isn't anything about them being backordered or anything -- but someone had mentioned they're sold out everywhere...?


----------



## francyFG

Brigitte031 said:


> *monap_1981* hm, I don't know... I wouldn't get two in the same color. (: They're different style but I think you might be able to match the ring to different key accessories if you get two different colors.
> 
> *francyFG* ohhh that ring is so gorgeous! I can't wait to have mine. Eeee! Is there a sizing issue with the ring at all? Or do they run true to size?


 
Actually I don't know... I think they run true size. In Italy we have a different sizing so I didn't really know what was my exact US size.


----------



## francyFG

monap_1981 said:


> francyFG, it is gorgeous, thanks for posting the pic! you must be so excited!
> 
> what size is the one you have and which size will you be getting?


 
I bought a size 7 but it's way too big for my fingers... I'm going to get a 6, hopefully it will fit better.
I have this beautiful ring sitting in my jewelry box and I can't even wear it!!! I seriously hope my SA will get the 6 for me asap!


----------



## monap_1981

francyFG, in YSL stores in US they go by the same european size system.

7 was too big for me too.  Arty Ovale runs smaller than Arty Dots (that is what I think). In Arty Dots I could go either with 5 or 6, but everytime I would put 5 on, my finger immediately would get red and a bit swollen (quite obvious). With Arty Ovale I couldn't even fit in 5, it was too tight. 

I think you should be ok with 6. Let us know how it fits, once you get it.  Wishing you to get it soon! 




francyFG said:


> I bought a size 7 but it's way too big for my fingers... I'm going to get a 6, hopefully it will fit better.
> I have this beautiful ring sitting in my jewelry box and I can't even wear it!!! I seriously hope my SA will get the 6 for me asap!


----------



## jen_sparro

For the people who have the Arty Ovale ring, is this ring more suited to thin narrow fingers? I'd love one but have short chubby fingers... and no idea of my ring size and the only store in my city that stocks them are currently sold out


----------



## monap_1981

jen, definitely not! i've seen multiple pics of this ring online, there are people with all kind of different fingers wearing it!

i say try 7 and 8, one of these sizes should be a good fit!



jen_sparro said:


> For the people who have the Arty Ovale ring, is this ring more suited to thin narrow fingers? I'd love one but have short chubby fingers... and no idea of my ring size and the only store in my city that stocks them are currently sold out


----------



## Zenerdiode

Beautiful rings ladies. Thanks for starting this thread, this gives me an idea


----------



## KimonoOwl

Net-a-porter have the rings back in stock in dark blue and pink  They also have a different version in turquoise. Now all I have to decide is which one and what size to get!


----------



## Naomi23

I just ordered the dark blue one. I've been thinking about getting it since this morning and then I came across a blog post dedicated to them and took it as fate and took the plunge. I'm so excited, I can't wait until it arrives. Will post pics.


----------



## monap_1981

Naomi, congrats, you must be so excited! 

Look forward to seeing your pics!  Turquoise and dark blue are my two favorite colors in this ring!




Naomi23 said:


> I just ordered the dark blue one. I've been thinking about getting it since this morning and then I came across a blog post dedicated to them and took it as fate and took the plunge. I'm so excited, I can't wait until it arrives. Will post pics.


----------



## KimonoOwl

Good choice Naomi23, I think I'm gonna get the dark blue one too! I still don't know what size though.


----------



## monap_1981

Kimonwl, I understand, the colors are so gorgeous that it is hard to pick just one 




KimonoOwl said:


> Net-a-porter have the rings back in stock in dark blue and pink  They also have a different version in turquoise. Now all I have to decide is which one and what size to get!


----------



## Naomi23

Thanks! Mine too, I'd love a turquoise Ovale but I can't seem to find it online anywhere and I'm hundreds of miles from a YSL boutique so the dark blue Ovale was the next best thing, I love the colour. I'm just hoping I chose the correct size, I'm usually a Large in rings from Topshop as I like to wear rings on my index finger so I guess a size 7 will fit nicely.




monap_1981 said:


> Naomi, congrats, you must be so excited!
> 
> Look forward to seeing your pics! Turquoise and dark blue are my two favorite colors in this ring!


----------



## KimonoOwl

Now I'm thinking about getting two colours, but that's really naughty of me :shame: I'll have to go without food for a few weeks!


----------



## Naomi23

Honestly, I am too, it's terrible lol! I really like the turquoise one on NAP too! I'll wait to see how this one fits and feels and I just may go for it, as a treat for finishing my exams! 



KimonoOwl said:


> Now I'm thinking about getting two colours, but that's really naughty of me :shame: I'll have to go without food for a few weeks!


----------



## KimonoOwl

Naomi23 said:


> Honestly, I am too, it's terrible lol! I really like the turquoise one on NAP too! I'll wait to see how this one fits and feels and I just may go for it, as a treat for finishing my exams!



Congratulations! You should definitely get it as an end of exams treat  I'm gonna be good and just get the dark blue one for now I think. Turquoise one next month maybe.


----------



## Brigitte031

Ah... oh no, now I really feel like ordering the pink one. And I already ordered a turquoise one. Dying! Hahaha... these rings are too pretty. What a disaster.


----------



## francyFG

YAY!!!!! My ring arrived yesterday at my local YSL  I'm so so happy!!! My wonderful SA will mail it out today. I can't wait to have it. Finally!!!


----------



## monap_1981

That is great news, francyFG!  So happy for you!  

Please post modeling pics if you can!




francyFG said:


> YAY!!!!! My ring arrived yesterday at my local YSL  I'm so so happy!!! My wonderful SA will mail it out today. I can't wait to have it. Finally!!!


----------



## KimonoOwl

Mine arrived a couple of days ago and I love it! Went for the dark blue in a size 7 in the end and I'm really glad I did! It seems to run quite small as I can just about wear it on my middle finger. I'm usually a 6 or medium on my middle finger.


----------



## Zenerdiode

monap_1981 said:


> Naomi, congrats, you must be so excited!
> 
> Look forward to seeing your pics!  Turquoise and dark blue are my two favorite colors in this ring!



Me too!! Love to see these 2 colors!


----------



## Designer_Homme

*These YSL Arty Oval Rings are so Bold & Beautiful. I saw this Gorgeous Long hair Young Lady wearing this YSL Arty Oval Ring in Coral carrying a Large Chanel Classic Flap in Caviar Leather with an off-white dress (no idea from which label) , i can't take my eyes off her...such a beauty with great taste, great wardrobe, she look rather young i am guessing early 20s.*


----------



## PollyGal

Hi YSL folks,

I've just ordered the dark blue ring from NAP...pics to follow when it arrives.....


----------



## misscoco

I've been obsessing over the arty ring and haven't been able to decide on which color to get! 

Coral, Turquoise, or Lapis (dark blue)?  Which do you guys think is more versatile? 

Thanks!


----------



## monap_1981

Kimonwl, congrats on your ring!  

Please post some modeling pics if you can.  

This particular YSL ring does run smaller than other arty rings, so you are right about sizing.




KimonoOwl said:


> Mine arrived a couple of days ago and I love it! Went for the dark blue in a size 7 in the end and I'm really glad I did! It seems to run quite small as I can just about wear it on my middle finger. I'm usually a 6 or medium on my middle finger.


----------



## monap_1981

Yes, the arty oval rings are gorgeous!  A perfect accessory, which can add that something special to any look.




Designer_Homme said:


> *These YSL Arty Oval Rings are so Bold & Beautiful. I saw this Gorgeous Long hair Young Lady wearing this YSL Arty Oval Ring in Coral carrying a Large Chanel Classic Flap in Caviar Leather with an off-white dress (no idea from which label) , i can't take my eyes off her...such a beauty with great taste, great wardrobe, she look rather young i am guessing early 20s.*


----------



## monap_1981

Yay, congrats!   You must be so excited! 

Look forward to seeing the pics!




PollyGal said:


> Hi YSL folks,
> 
> I've just ordered the dark blue ring from NAP...pics to follow when it arrives.....


----------



## monap_1981

I think lapis and coral are both gorgeous and would coordinate with more things, but turquoise is just stunning.

All the colors are so beautiful and so different.  I would go with the color that caught my attention first.





misscoco said:


> I've been obsessing over the arty ring and haven't been able to decide on which color to get!
> 
> Coral, Turquoise, or Lapis (dark blue)? Which do you guys think is more versatile?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## jen_sparro

I've been put on the waitlist for the Ovale ring at my store, crossing fingers the 7 or 8 will fit me!


----------



## misscoco

monap_1981 said:


> I think lapis and coral are both gorgeous and would coordinate with more things, but turquoise is just stunning.
> 
> All the colors are so beautiful and so different.  I would go with the color that caught my attention first.



Thanks monap_1981! I think I might go for the Lapis.  It definitely caught my attention first


----------



## Naomi23

As promised here is my first YSL Arty ring.


----------



## jen_sparro

^ Naomi it looks fabulous on you! So pretty with your nail polish  May I ask what size you got? My fingers are similar in shape to yours, and I have no idea of my size yet ush:


----------



## Naomi23

jen_sparro said:


> ^ Naomi it looks fabulous on you! So pretty with your nail polish  May I ask what size you got? My fingers are similar in shape to yours, and I have no idea of my size yet ush:


 
Thank you! I chose size 7. I also had no idea too and it ended up being the perfect size. Good luck!


----------



## monap_1981

Congrats, Naomi!  Your ring is beautiful!  

Thanks for posting the pics!




Naomi23 said:


> As promised here is my first YSL Arty ring.


----------



## Designer_Homme

monap_1981 said:


> Yes, the arty oval rings are gorgeous! A perfect accessory, which can add that something special to any look.


 
*Too bad they are exclusively designed for Ladies, sizes wise so limited so small, they should do a collection of Arty Oval Rings for Guys too since it's chunky. I am not sure if they are using Authentic Gemstones, i only saw the Coral one, it doesn't look authentic but overall look still nice, not sure about their Lapis, Turquoise or Malachite? Description for these Rings stated "Mottled Glass". They should use at least Gold over Sterling Silver rather than Metal so it will last longer, will not cause allergy.*



Naomi23 said:


> As promised here is my first YSL Arty ring.


 
*Lapis is Gorgeous, congrats. Lapis Lazuli always been one of my favourite gemstone.*


----------



## monap_1981

Yes, they are definitely not authentic stones.  I was told by YSL SA that they are made of glass, so you are right about that.

If the stones would be real, the price would be much more expensive (perhaps even outrageous, due to the size of the stone).

I hope they start a similar collection for guys!  You never know, they might! 





Designer_Homme said:


> *Too bad they are exclusively designed for Ladies, sizes wise so limited so small, they should do a collection of Arty Oval Rings for Guys too since it's chunky. I am not sure if they are using Authentic Gemstones, i only saw the Coral one, it doesn't look authentic but overall look still nice, not sure about their Lapis, Turquoise or Malachite? Description for these Rings stated "Mottled Glass". They should use at least Gold over Sterling Silver rather than Metal so it will last longer, will not cause allergy.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Lapis is Gorgeous, congrats. Lapis Lazuli always been one of my favourite gemstone.*


----------



## Naomi23

monap_1981 said:


> Congrats, Naomi! Your ring is beautiful!
> 
> Thanks for posting the pics!


 
Thanks! No problem.


----------



## Naomi23

Designer_Homme said:


> *Too bad they are exclusively designed for Ladies, sizes wise so limited so small, they should do a collection of Arty Oval Rings for Guys too since it's chunky. I am not sure if they are using Authentic Gemstones, i only saw the Coral one, it doesn't look authentic but overall look still nice, not sure about their Lapis, Turquoise or Malachite? Description for these Rings stated "Mottled Glass". They should use at least Gold over Sterling Silver rather than Metal so it will last longer, will not cause allergy.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Lapis is Gorgeous, congrats. Lapis Lazuli always been one of my favourite gemstone.*


 

Thank you! Yes, as monap_1981 said, they're not real gemstones and "mottled glass" is a great description as it does look like lapis lazuli it just doesn't feel like it. I'm also worried about the gold tone wearing off but fingers crossed it'll be a long time before it happens.


----------



## Designer_Homme

monap_1981 said:


> Yes, they are definitely not authentic stones. I was told by YSL SA that they are made of glass, so you are right about that.
> 
> If the stones would be real, the price would be much more expensive (perhaps even outrageous, due to the size of the stone).
> 
> I hope they start a similar collection for guys! You never know, they might!


 
*I rather pay more to buy Real Stone. I regret not buying accessories from their Mombasa earlier collection, made of Real Deer Horn with goldtone setting comes in various style, i like their charm bracelet & pendant, the metal setting deterred me from buying. Now it is impossible to get them at all. *

*Let see if this Arty Collection comes with Mens Collection. If they do i probably get some since pricing is affordable. Current Collect even the largest size 7 can only fit my pinky...*


----------



## Designer_Homme

Naomi23 said:


> Thank you! Yes, as monap_1981 said, they're not real gemstones and "mottled glass" is a great description as it does look like lapis lazuli it just doesn't feel like it. I'm also worried about the gold tone wearing off but fingers crossed it'll be a long time before it happens.


 
*As long as you are not allergic to the metal, once the gold tone wear off, you can send it for gold plating or gold filled. No contact with cosmetic products, chemical or perfume, it should be fine. *


----------



## KimonoOwl

Designer_Homme said:


> *I rather pay more to buy Real Stone. I regret not buying accessories from their Mombasa earlier collection, made of Real Deer Horn with goldtone setting comes in various style, i like their charm bracelet & pendant, the metal setting deterred me from buying. Now it is impossible to get them at all. *
> 
> *Let see if this Arty Collection comes with Mens Collection. If they do i probably get some since pricing is affordable. Current Collect even the largest size 7 can only fit my pinky...*



 The YSL e-shop have the arty rings in a size 8 if that helps!


----------



## jen_sparro

Designer_Homme said:


> *As long as you are not allergic to the metal, once the gold tone wear off, you can send it for gold plating or gold filled. No contact with cosmetic products, chemical or perfume, it should be fine. *



Oh crap ush: my fingers make anything that's not gold or silver go green... I would've thought for $200 or so you'd get something more than just gold tone metal


----------



## Designer_Homme

jen_sparro said:


> Oh crap ush: my fingers make anything that's not gold or silver go green... I would've thought for $200 or so you'd get something more than just gold tone metal


 
*I can't wear normal costume jewelry too, even those goldfilled or rhodium plated can last awhile. Go green is still fine, some give you serious rashes. Even White Gold can go green sometimes especially lower karat ones. In Oz, higher Karat gold are preferred right?*

*As with all designer labels, if you expect jewelry in gold, expect to pay a grand or more for small one, in sterling silver you can expect $500 - $1000 or  more. As for this YSL Arty Oval Ring, the size of Stone using Authentic Gemstones in such heavy setting, In gold you can expect a price of 3-5 grands, in sterling silver probably more than a grand. It will no longer be in Affordable range. I paid a few hundred for a D&G Pendant with chain, wore once or twice it tarnished or kinda corroded, i initially thought it is stainless steel, so i took it back to their store, SA told me it is made of metal, they have no idea what metal, they offer to do an exchange for me because i bought 5 pieces of various jewelry & 2 keyrings from them. The one that got issue is the lower priced one from the jewelry lot, the rest are made of Sterling silver but they cost a much higher price. Such are "Made In Italy" Pricetags, you can expect lesser if it is "Made In China" or elsewhere.*


----------



## jen_sparro

^^ In Aus jewelers sell a variety of different karats, but yeah I prefer the higher karats, my skin reacts with anything cheap.
Of course I wouldn't expect YSL to make the rings in gold/sterling silver but isn't there something else that holds it's colour better? I honestly know nothing of different metals, it just saddens me because I'll be paying $300 for this and even if I only wear it every now and then it'll lose its colour


----------



## Designer_Homme

jen_sparro said:


> ^^ In Aus jewelers sell a variety of different karats, but yeah I prefer the higher karats, my skin reacts with anything cheap.
> Of course I wouldn't expect YSL to make the rings in gold/sterling silver but isn't there something else that holds it's colour better? I honestly know nothing of different metals, it just saddens me because I'll be paying $300 for this and even if I only wear it every now and then it'll lose its colour


 
*Higher Karat Gold has richer color, i prefer 18 karat too.*

*Sadly most metal alloys will not hold gold plating well unless you rhodium plated them, it will hold longer. Alternatively is a higher micron plating of Gold however it will cost more, Gold Plating uses real gold dust, it cost about USD$6000 per small bottle currently. Gold, Silver & most metals prices been escalating for years, it cost alot more now than before by few times.*

*Yup, YSL Arty Ovale Ring is about AUD$300, it cost USD$199 but still it's beautiful, many would want to own one. It is about the price or slightly lesser than Similar Designer Label Shade. Designer Labels in Aussie also not that cheap.*


----------



## jen_sparro

^ Tell me about it! Prices in Aus are ridiculous... so I tend to buy overseas. Might just bite the bullet on this one though


----------



## Designer_Homme

jen_sparro said:


> ^ Tell me about it! Prices in Aus are ridiculous... so I tend to buy overseas. Might just bite the bullet on this one though


 
*Yeah, i bought some Gucci items when i was in Melbourne. When i  got home, received my credit card statement, actually they are not cheap even for a marked down Gucci Shade from previous season. A friend told me that Burberry much cheaper in Aussie but i am not much of a Burberry Fan. Wine price is fabulous though.*


----------



## jen_sparro

Yes we do make good wine... and plenty of it! 
To keep on topic, I'm heading in to my store on thursday to try on the rings, cross fingers the 7/8 fit my chubby little fingers!


----------



## Designer_Homme

jen_sparro said:


> Yes we do make good wine... and plenty of it!
> To keep on topic, I'm heading in to my store on thursday to try on the rings, cross fingers the 7/8 fit my chubby little fingers!


 
*Dear Jennifer,*

*I think most YSL wil have until size 7 in stock, size 8 probably have to pre-order. Hopefully you will find something you like, Coral is popular but personally i will get Lapis or Turquoise, other than color is my preference i think it look more closer to the authentic gemstones. *


----------



## jen_sparro

My store (Cultstatus) has these currently, don't know if they ship internationally but they do interstate for any aussies reading this:

_Dear Customers,

We have just recieved our re-delivery of the YSL rings!

This delivery included the following styles:

Oval Coral:       Sizes 5, 6, 7 and 8
Oval Turquoise:Sizes 6, 7 and 8
Oval Pink:        Sizes 5, 6 7 and 8
Oval Khaki:      Sizes 6, 7 and 8
Enamel White: Sizes 5, 6, 7 and 8

The sizes measure approximately:

DIAMETER
These measurements are taken of the diameter of the outline of the rings; so if you want to compare with a ring you have , please make an outline and measure across the diameter.

Size 5 approx 1.7cm diameter
Size 6 approx 1.75cm diameter
Size 7 approx 1.8cm diameter
Size8 approx 1.85cm diameter;_

And Designer_Homme, I'm definitely getting the Lapis if it fits my fingers  I LOVE the colour of the glass!


----------



## monap_1981

You must be very excited!  I am sure you'll find a size that will be perfect for you!

Have fun shopping for the ring! Lapis is such a gorgeous color!




jen_sparro said:


> Yes we do make good wine... and plenty of it!
> To keep on topic, I'm heading in to my store on thursday to try on the rings, cross fingers the 7/8 fit my chubby little fingers!


----------



## jen_sparro

Tried them on! The 8 just fits me  so now I just have to wait till the lapis comes in... 2 weeks time 
By the way, the pink and khaki are really pretty too, I have a feeling this is as addictive as the LV leopard scarves hehe


----------



## Zenerdiode

Naomi23 said:


> As promised here is my first YSL Arty ring.




OMG, I'm  your ring. Congratulations!


----------



## hautehippie61

jen_sparro said:


> My store (Cultstatus) has these currently, don't know if they ship internationally but they do interstate for any aussies reading this:
> 
> _Dear Customers,_
> 
> _We have just recieved our re-delivery of the YSL rings!_
> 
> _This delivery included the following styles:_
> 
> _Oval Coral: Sizes 5, 6, 7 and 8_
> _Oval Turquoise:Sizes 6, 7 and 8_
> _Oval Pink: Sizes 5, 6 7 and 8_
> _Oval Khaki: Sizes 6, 7 and 8_
> _Enamel White: Sizes 5, 6, 7 and 8_
> 
> _The sizes measure approximately:_
> 
> _DIAMETER_
> _These measurements are taken of the diameter of the outline of the rings; so if you want to compare with a ring you have , please make an outline and measure across the diameter._
> 
> _Size 5 approx 1.7cm diameter_
> _Size 6 approx 1.75cm diameter_
> _Size 7 approx 1.8cm diameter_
> _Size8 approx 1.85cm diameter;_
> 
> And Designer_Homme, I'm definitely getting the Lapis if it fits my fingers  I LOVE the colour of the glass!


 
thanks for posting these! i tend to wear an 8 and sometimes a 7 in rings, looks like these might fit afterall!


----------



## thespianmonsalv

Just gorgeous rings! I really want one! (Wait, who am I kidding? I want several!)


----------



## eggpudding

I have the turquoise and am contemplating getting the dark/lapis blue. The pics in here are seriously enabling! Thanks ladies


----------



## KimonoOwl

I now want the turquoise ring aswell! Do any of you know where I might be able to get one? I know Saks sell them but shipping to the UK is almost as much as the ring itself!

eggpudding, the lapis ring is gorgeous you should get it!


----------



## jen_sparro

^ You could try my store (Cultstatus), they might do international shipping. They have a great website (cultstatus.com.au) and you can email them for pricing.


----------



## valerieteo

for people in the SE Asia region! 

just went to the YSL Ion Singapore boutique today and bought my first YSL Arty ring!! 

they have coral, lapis, turquoise, and a greenish colour

price 280 SGD 

they seem to have most sizes. i bought a coral 7 but they had 8's as well.


----------



## jen_sparro

^Congrats! Out of curiousity, do you know if they'll ship to Australia? 
Any modeling pics


----------



## monap_1981

Kimonwl, if you are in UK, try calling the YSL store in London.  Selfridges and Harvey Nichols carry these rings as well.

These rings are addictive!




KimonoOwl said:


> I now want the turquoise ring aswell! Do any of you know where I might be able to get one? I know Saks sell them but shipping to the UK is almost as much as the ring itself!
> 
> eggpudding, the lapis ring is gorgeous you should get it!


----------



## ayla

I'm really loving this ring ! 

So far, it looks like the best deal for me is to buy it from the YSL.com website and have it shipped to the US and brought back.  Does anyone have any cheaper alternatives ?


----------



## Designer_Homme

jen_sparro said:


> Tried them on! The 8 just fits me  so now I just have to wait till the lapis comes in... 2 weeks time
> By the way, the pink and khaki are really pretty too, I have a feeling this is as addictive as the LV leopard scarves hehe


 
*I went to YSL Store tried on Size 8 Lapis, it just fit my pinky, look weird. My Regular SA tell me not to buy as it is not nice to wear on pinky, she say if they got Size 9 will call me to view & try.*


----------



## jen_sparro

Designer_Homme, hope they can get a 9 for you! Only fair, us girls shouldn't get all the fun


----------



## monap_1981

Hey, everyone,

Just wanted to share with all of you guys that I went absolutely crazy in London (here on vacation), and got 2 more arty rings (the aco stone in turquoise and arty ovale in turquoise as well).

The sizing of the aco stone ring is weird though.  I tried on size 5 at Selfridges and it was very tight, but the size 5 in YSL boutique was too loose.  So with the aco stone ring, beware of the sizing.

I don't know how to post the pics, but will attempt to do that once I am back home at the end of the month.

Hope everyone here is doing great!


----------



## jen_sparro

Congrats Monap! Cannot wait to see your pictures  Hope you're having a lovely holiday!


----------



## francyFG

^ Jen, did you get your arty ring?? I got mine in a smaller size and I love love love it!


----------



## jen_sparro

I am but sadly not the Lapis this time. My store wasn't able to get the size 8 I need, so I'm getting the turquoise instead  I'll post pics tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## laulau

^ jen, does the size 5 fit many? ive got small fingers and was opting for the 5 but now im a bit worried that it might not fit and dont know whether the 6 would be better (but then again i dont want it to be loose)


----------



## jen_sparro

Laulau, I find the rings run alittle small, my SA told me that she has women who come in and have small fingers but due to the size of their knuckle can't push it on so they need a larger size. I have chubby fingers and the 8 was the best fit for me. I have no idea on the smaller sizes though. It's best if you try them on somewhere first  I think most people are either a 6/7 . Hope yours fits!


----------



## laulau

do you know anywhere i can try them on in sydney? i couldnt find a place so i was going to order a turquiose in a 5 from saks (was contemplating between that or the lapis, and also the sizing), its frustrating how theyre not really available in australia 

i posted a pic of my hand and the ring i was wearing in the picture if this helps with sizing. i think i might be set on the 5 

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._415257027019_624862019_4392415_7410206_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...2_415257022019_624862019_4392414_356582_n.jpg


----------



## jen_sparro

I don't know anywhere in Sydney... but my store (Cultstatus) ships interstate. They'd be way more helpful than I could be. If you go to their website you can email them for advice. I posted the diameter of the rings earlier in the thread, have a look at that and compare it to the rings you own that fit nicely.
Just thought I'd post this again:
My store (Cultstatus) has these currently, don't know if they ship internationally but they do interstate for any aussies reading this:

_Dear Customers,

We have just recieved our re-delivery of the YSL rings!

This delivery included the following styles:

Oval Coral: Sizes 5, 6, 7 and 8
Oval Turquoise:Sizes 6, 7 and 8
Oval Pink: Sizes 5, 6 7 and 8
Oval Khaki: Sizes 6, 7 and 8
Enamel White: Sizes 5, 6, 7 and 8

The sizes measure approximately:

DIAMETER
These measurements are taken of the diameter of the outline of the rings; so if you want to compare with a ring you have , please make an outline and measure across the diameter.

Size 5 approx 1.7cm diameter
Size 6 approx 1.75cm diameter
Size 7 approx 1.8cm diameter
Size8 approx 1.85cm diameter
_
*Edit: they also now have the Lapis in size 5, 6 and 7 (due to production problems they don't have size 8)*


----------



## laulau

hopefully illk get the right size, thank you so much for all your help!


----------



## monap_1981

thanks!  

hope you are having a great summer! 




jen_sparro said:


> Congrats Monap! Cannot wait to see your pictures  Hope you're having a lovely holiday!


----------



## saranga

anybody know where i can get the ring in turquoise?? i live in the states..... cult status has the rings priced $100 above what saks is selling them for  i don't feel like waitinggg


----------



## jen_sparro

^Have you checked out ebay? There are some up there for reasonable prices.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

what about toronto? is there anywhere i can try it on before buying? i am in love with some rings, but now i am worried about sizing


----------



## Aksiominka

I've ordered one in lapis without trying it on, size 5. Hope it fits. When I get it I will write something about sizing for reference. I've used regular US ring size chart to determine my size. Let's wait for it to see if I did a good job. If you want this ring try YSL official page, jewelry section. But I don't know where they ship to.


----------



## saranga

jen_sparro said:


> ^Have you checked out ebay? There are some up there for reasonable prices.



ebay sellers are selling them for even higher than cult status lol. i guess i will have to do some calling around on monday!


----------



## jen_sparro

^Oops sorry, I just remembered them being up there...


----------



## elp_93

Hi I'm new here, thought I'd post my YSL ring!
Have had it for just over a year now and love it sooo much 

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4122/4810389932_57142c9772.jpg
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4116/4809789481_211960cb57.jpg


----------



## jen_sparro

^Looks great on you congrats!


----------



## KimonoOwl

monap_1981 said:


> Hey, everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to share with all of you guys that I went absolutely crazy in London (here on vacation), and got 2 more arty rings (the aco stone in turquoise and arty ovale in turquoise as well).
> 
> The sizing of the aco stone ring is weird though.  I tried on size 5 at Selfridges and it was very tight, but the size 5 in YSL boutique was too loose.  So with the aco stone ring, beware of the sizing.
> 
> I don't know how to post the pics, but will attempt to do that once I am back home at the end of the month.
> 
> Hope everyone here is doing great!



 Your so lucky! Which store had the arty ovale ring in turquoise? I'm thinking of sending my sister to pick one up for me


----------



## Brigitte031

I got the turquoise Arty Ovale in size 7, as that's usually the size I wear, but it only fits on one finger because it's too big! So maybe it runs a little big? I don't know that I want to part with the ring though, to order a smaller one. So I think it will just have to fit on one finger only lol!


----------



## monap_1981

Kimonwl, try Selfridges and YSL store on Bond Street in London.

Best thing is to call around and check the stock.



KimonoOwl said:


> Your so lucky! Which store had the arty ovale ring in turquoise? I'm thinking of sending my sister to pick one up for me


----------



## monap_1981

Gorgeous color!



elp_93 said:


> Hi I'm new here, thought I'd post my YSL ring!
> Have had it for just over a year now and love it sooo much
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4122/4810389932_57142c9772.jpg
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4116/4809789481_211960cb57.jpg


----------



## jen_sparro

I went today to buy the turquoise and they had sold out of the 8! :cry: I'm so annoyed with myself for not getting it sooner... now I have to wait for another three or so months. I'm so upset  I was looking forward to it for my birthday...


----------



## roxys

elp_93 said:


> Hi I'm new here, thought I'd post my YSL ring!
> Have had it for just over a year now and love it sooo much
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4122/4810389932_57142c9772.jpg
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4116/4809789481_211960cb57.jpg



love it!


----------



## monap_1981

jen_sparro, don't be upset!  i know how frustrating and disappointing this must be for you, but don't let it spoil your mood!  

you'll get your ring soon, i am sure! happy birthday! 



jen_sparro said:


> I went today to buy the turquoise and they had sold out of the 8! :cry: I'm so annoyed with myself for not getting it sooner... now I have to wait for another three or so months. I'm so upset  I was looking forward to it for my birthday...


----------



## jen_sparro

^Thanks Monap  I'm sure I will! I just have to be patient  Besides I'm lucky enough to be able to afford one, so many other people have far more valid reasons to be upset.


----------



## MrsMara

Hey Ladies,

i am from germany and i just wanted you to ask if you know if saks or net a porter will get the arty oval ring back in size 8 . I saw some of them are ready for preorder, but not size 8. 

i am new at ysl rings and dont know if they are limited, and which collection they are, or if they will come back. but i am truly in love 

I just saw them on cultstatus but the price with shipping is so much higher.  

Or do you know where i can order them for shipping to germany? 

Hope some of you can help me, and please excuse any mistakes i made, my english is not the best 

Mara


----------



## k-r3n

does anyone know if these rings are available in las vegas ? saks store or the ysl boutique?


----------



## Aksiominka

i sad i will write somethong about sizing, i've orsered size 5 and it is a bit smaller then regular size 5 ring. i think it runs a bit small eventhough on the net a porter is says that size 5 in ysl ring is actually us size 6. i would sugest trying it on before buying if possible to avoid bad surprises!


----------



## monap_1981

As far as I know Saks stocks YSL rings online only.  I've checked in the past, and was told that none of the Saks stores carry these rings.

On the other hand, YSL boutique in Las Vegas should have a good selection of YSL jewellery, including the arty rings.

Hope you find what you are looking for!




k-r3n said:


> does anyone know if these rings are available in las vegas ? saks store or the ysl boutique?


----------



## monap_1981

If the websites that you are referring to are not showing your size, that means they probably don't stock that size at all.

The best thing would be to call or e-mail their customer service, just to be sure.

I don't think the arty rings are limited edition or seasonal.  I think they'll remain part of their classic collection. If someone on this thread knows or thinks otherwise, please correct me.

You can try YSL boutiques in Europe to see whether they can ship it to Germany.

Good luck!




MrsMara said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> i am from germany and i just wanted you to ask if you know if saks or net a porter will get the arty oval ring back in size 8 . I saw some of them are ready for preorder, but not size 8.
> 
> i am new at ysl rings and dont know if they are limited, and which collection they are, or if they will come back. but i am truly in love
> 
> I just saw them on cultstatus but the price with shipping is so much higher.
> 
> Or do you know where i can order them for shipping to germany?
> 
> Hope some of you can help me, and please excuse any mistakes i made, my english is not the best
> 
> Mara


----------



## eggpudding

Aksiominka said:


> i sad i will write somethong about sizing, i've orsered size 5 and it is a bit smaller then regular size 5 ring. i think it runs a bit small eventhough on the net a porter is says that size 5 in ysl ring is actually us size 6. i would sugest trying it on before buying if possible to avoid bad surprises!



I found that to be true too! The size 5 was definitely a lot tighter than a regular size 5. I couldn't wear it on my middle finger - it just started turning red and blotchy and I had a hell of a time taking it off  If anyone is a normal size 5 and wants to wear it on their middle finger (fits fine on index), order a size 6.


----------



## Aksiominka

eggpudding said:


> I found that to be true too! The size 5 was definitely a lot tighter than a regular size 5. I couldn't wear it on my middle finger - it just started turning red and blotchy and I had a hell of a time taking it off  If anyone is a normal size 5 and wants to wear it on their middle finger (fits fine on index), order a size 6.



Totally agree. I have very thin fingers but size 5 is so tight I can't wear it on middle finger. My middle finger got purple right away and I started to panic cause I couldn't take it off and the finger looked dead. Be careful about sizing, this ring is dangerous!


----------



## eggpudding

^Omg yes my finger was swollen and looked dead!!  I couldn't pull it off for AGES. Scary stuff, I have thin fingers too


----------



## DASHING

Hi dolls! 

Can't believe how many of us want/need & love this ahmazing ring!!

OMG How hard is the gorg ring to find!? I'm in Australia-Melbourne and need HELP!!! Where can I buy this and not at an inflated price??? The Perth store is over priced... With shipping SAKS online is $10 cheaper but still pricey, which I'm almost considering paying...

Sizing seems to be the major factor... Oh it's jst soo hard, I wanna try this on before I make this online purchase!


----------



## dustgirl

Hey ladies, anyone know where to find the iconic arty oval ring in Canada? Specifically Vancouver? Also a question on the Coral color. YSL has Coral for pre-order and I've attached their pic of it. Saks also has Coral for pre-order, but it looks very different? I've attached their pic as the second attachment. I really want the Turquoise color, but if I can't find it I love the look of the Coral from YSL. Everywhere else I look at online pics of Coral it looks like the Saks one tho???


----------



## Taz

^^ Can`t view the pictures..


----------



## jen_sparro

I can see the pics... the first one I think is the 'new' coral Oval ring while the darker coral in the second is the older one. I'm no help as far as the rings go in Toronto sorry. I hope you can find the one you're after!


----------



## nilie

I love this ring too! I'm considering pre-ordering from Saks, but was hoping to find it somewhere I can have it earlier. But it doesn't seem to be possible?Does anyone know if their pre-order dates normally are correct, or can I expect to have to wait even longer? Anyone know if it is possible to find in Perth (Aus) at the moment - and where? Ahh I want this ring


----------



## jen_sparro

^Cultstatus in King Street


----------



## nilie

Do they have it in stock?


----------



## nilie

Oh, I can see it says they have it in stock on their webpage! I might show up there tomorrow and check it out! Wuhuuuu! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## jen_sparro

No problem! They didn't have my size in the Lapis (no 8s) and they'll be getting another shipment in a couple of months so if you want something specific go on their waitlist and they'll email you the moment they get them in


----------



## Brigitte031

Oh, I guess I'm not sure I ever posted a photo of my turquoise Arty Ovale! Here ye goooo. I love this ring so much. (:


----------



## girlycharlie

Saks:

This item is available for pre-order. If you order this item now, you will not be charged until it ships to you.

Expected ship date is no later than: 1/14/2011


----------



## nilie

Thanks for your tips, Jen_sparro, I am now a proud owner of the Coral arty ovale! It is truly amazing  I must say I am very happy I found it in a shop, as I was intending to order size 5 from Saks, but realized I am actually a size 6 in this one! I read that other people thought it was small in the size, but thought that my fingers are so small so I am def a 5!


----------



## jen_sparro

^congrats sweetie!  they are such stunning rings... I'm waiting patiently for my size and colour to come in! Wear in best of health


----------



## monap_1981

Congrats on your beautiful ring!  It looks great! 




Brigitte031 said:


> Oh, I guess I'm not sure I ever posted a photo of my turquoise Arty Ovale! Here ye goooo. I love this ring so much. (:
> 
> View attachment 1181690


----------



## monap_1981

nilie, congrats on your ring!  




nilie said:


> Thanks for your tips, Jen_sparro, I am now a proud owner of the Coral arty ovale! It is truly amazing  I must say I am very happy I found it in a shop, as I was intending to order size 5 from Saks, but realized I am actually a size 6 in this one! I read that other people thought it was small in the size, but thought that my fingers are so small so I am def a 5!


----------



## nilie

Thank you! I am really struggling to not overuse it, it is so pretty!


----------



## otilia

I will be in London next month and I would love to buy an arty ring.
Does anyone of you know if these rings are available in a shop in London at the moment?


----------



## monap_1981

You can find them in YSL stores (Bond Street and Sloane Square).  They are also available at Selfridges. 





QUOTE=otilia;16386158]I will be in London next month and I would love to buy an arty ring.
Does anyone of you know if these rings are available in a shop in London at the moment?[/QUOTE]


----------



## otilia

^ Thanks for your help!


----------



## adviceletter

I love the jade one in the picture. I am looking for that ring, but all I see is khaki. Does anyone know if khaki and sage are the same ring color? thanks!



classicalbang said:


> Instead of starting a new thread, I thought I would resurrect this one. Hope that's okay.
> 
> I, too, am looking for the same YSL oval ring in post #1, preferably in either sage green or gunmetal. (I've attached images of both colors.)
> 
> Online I have only been able to find the ring in turquoise and coral; I'm not wild about either of them. What I'm wondering is if the ring is still even being produced in other colors. Anyone know? While I would prefer sage or gunmetal, I am open to different colors -- aside from turquoise and coral, of course.
> 
> Any help would be great, thanks!


----------



## jen_sparro

Sage and Khaki are different as far as I know... The khaki has been produced since last season (I think) whereas sage was produced earlier than that. Sage sold out pretty fast and hasn't been produced again.


----------



## Tooomz

monap_1981 said:


> You can find them in YSL stores (Bond Street and Sloane Square).  They are also available at Selfridges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=otilia;16386158]I will be in London next month and I would love to buy an arty ring.
> Does anyone of you know if these rings are available in a shop in London at the moment?


[/QUOTE]

Does anyone have email/phone contact information for them?


----------



## wannabelyn

otilia said:


> I will be in London next month and I would love to buy an arty ring.
> Does anyone of you know if these rings are available in a shop in London at the moment?



Harvey Nichols as well


----------



## Lana!

I found a few Ovals on Ebay, but I'm not sure what size I am. I think I've quite small fingers, I once had a seal ring down-size to a german 53 ... whatever that means. The 53 is for my index finger, and I would love to wear the oval arty on my index or middle finger. 

I read that the inner diameter of a OVal Arty 6 is 1,7 cm , I got into a measure-frenzy and began to measure all of my rings. In general all of them are a 1,7. Shall I buy a 6 or a 7, now?

On one hand the ring seems to be very chunky an "tight" but on the other hand I have noticed that in the winter, my rings tend to fall of my fingers, because they get so thin in consequence of the cold... perhaps I should by on ring for sommer and for winter season 

Any expert advice? And are there any fake YSL-Rings already?


----------



## jujuto

Maybe a good deal on ebay.fr :

a blue arty dots (size 5) : 75&#8364;

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Bague-YSL-yves-s...sold-out-/200511029851?pt=FR_JG_Bijoux_Bagues


----------



## jperiwinkle

I love these rings, they're so unique and have really good colours


----------



## Lana!

I have one now! Size 6. It's fantastic!


----------



## girlycharlie

Lovely, I'm dying for one!  Coral or Lapis are still backordered!


----------



## amjac2wm

I have one too, just arrived today! Size 4 fits my middle finger.


----------



## jen_sparro

Beautiful! You must have tiny fingers 
A question for the ladies that have had theirs for a while now- how are you finding the gold finish? Has it faded or is it wearing off or still good as new?


----------



## amjac2wm

View attachment 1206714

	

		
			
		

		
	
here's a photo with it on!


----------



## amjac2wm

jen_sparro said:


> Beautiful! You must have tiny fingers
> A question for the ladies that have had theirs for a while now- how are you finding the gold finish? Has it faded or is it wearing off or still good as new?


 
Thanks Jen! I know that it's contrary to what other people have found, but I actually had to size down with the ring. I'm usually a 5 on middle finger, and I had to get a 4.


----------



## jen_sparro

I don't know if I'm going out on a limb here but, I think from what I've read here if you're usually a smaller size (4-5/6) you may need to size down but if you're a larger size (6-8) you may need to size up/true to size. Please someone correct me if I'm wrong 

Looks great on you *amjac2wm*! I want the Lapis but I need a size 8 and they didn't make it in that size this season


----------



## amjac2wm

jen_sparro said:


> I don't know if I'm going out on a limb here but, I think from what I've read here if you're usually a smaller size (4-5/6) you may need to size down but if you're a larger size (6-8) you may need to size up/true to size. Please someone correct me if I'm wrong
> 
> Looks great on you *amjac2wm*! I want the Lapis but I need a size 8 and they didn't make it in that size this season


 

ooh, I had no idea about this! Thanks for letting me know I was wondering why I had to size down, lol.

Thanks Jen! Oh no, I'm sorry that they don't have it in your size for this season


----------



## peppamint

This thread is great! All these pretty arty rings!


----------



## KimonoOwl

jen_sparro said:


> Beautiful! You must have tiny fingers
> A question for the ladies that have had theirs for a while now- how are you finding the gold finish? Has it faded or is it wearing off or still good as new?



 Only the inside of mine has tarnished but the rest is good as new!


----------



## KimonoOwl

Selfridges have the turquiose one instock online in all sizes! I just got one 
I also have the arty cuff in coral on it's way to me


----------



## lmac408

Has anyone ever come across these at the Woodbury outlet? thanks ladies


----------



## KimonoOwl

My cuff arrived today!


----------



## girlycharlie

^^^Drool!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## girlycharlie

Looks like Saks restocked! And there's a GC promo right now!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Saint+Laurent&sid=12B64A9E2C98&bmUID=iJAM84z


----------



## FashFille

They are gorgeous! Im from Sydney and we do not have YSL. Was so caught up when I visited New York last month and completely forgot about the Arty Ring. So I ordered a size 8 blue arty ring in the YSL website and used myUS.com mail forwarding service and walla!!! I will be receiving my amazing YSL ring in 3 days!!!! Cannot wait!!! This cost me nearly $270AUD all in all.


----------



## Lifeisgreat

I'm looking at the arty dots ring on the YSL site.  Does anyone know if the light blue is a turquoise shade? That's how it looks on my monitor.  The Saks site seems to have a "green" as well as dark blue and white, but the YSL site has light blue.


----------



## jen_sparro

KimonoOwl said:


> My cuff arrived today!



Stunning! Does the cuff only come in one size? Your lapis ring is killing me with it's beauty


----------



## KimonoOwl

jen_sparro said:


> Stunning! Does the cuff only come in one size? Your lapis ring is killing me with it's beauty



 Thank you! The cuff comes in small, medium or large. Mine's a medium.


----------



## hedy devine

KimonoOwl said:


> My cuff arrived today!



Please tell me where you found that cuff - I LOVE it!!!  Mod shots??


----------



## KimonoOwl

hedy devine said:


> Please tell me where you found that cuff - I LOVE it!!!  Mod shots??



 Thanks! I got mine on ebay but the YSL online store also sell them. Here's a pic of the cuff and my new turquoise ring!


----------



## FashFille

I received my YSL Ring!!!! Size 8 just fits my ring finger and you can see, I don't have fat fingers.. Small Size but amazing fit


----------



## FashFille

lmac408 said:


> Has anyone ever come across these at the Woodbury outlet? thanks ladies


 
Yes I have !  It is AMAZING!!!! Everything on Sale and they have individual stores.. its not a department store. You can find Catharine Malandrino to Ysl, Chanel, DKNY.. ITS CRAZY!!! The place is really huge.. it took me 2 days to go to all the stores  I saved so much money...


----------



## jen_sparro

Congrats Flashfille! Looks great on you! My SA said that a lot of women even with thin fingers had to size up because their knuckle would get in the way... 
I think the poster meant has anyone seen the Arty rings at Woodbury Outlet


----------



## astirixl1219

ooh they are so pretty...I'm so in love!


----------



## xlovely

Does anyone have the "new" coral ring as shown on the ysl.com site? It's the paler-pinker looking stone.


----------



## ShoeLover

Has anyone seen this black/silver ring??? I need it!!!


pic: ebay


----------



## zoesassynuo

ShoeLover said:


> Has anyone seen this black/silver ring??? I need it!!!
> View attachment 1224309
> 
> pic: ebay



Sorry of no help! but i love it!

I been trying to find the silver hardware ones myself. I shld have get it when I saw it in Japan!! Sigh.

Anyways, I was down in singapore for the weekend, i got myself some YSL.

I got the YSL Chyc Double Wrap bracelet in purple and YSL Arty ring in turquoise!! (it was for a friend, but unfortunately she cant wear it, am contemplating keeping it!!! But am afraid it is too similar to the Green (or khaki) and blue lapis)

Blue is a pic of my YSL family!







Thanks for letting me share~!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^You should definitely keep it! It's totally different to to other 2!


----------



## jen_sparro

Zoe- gorgeous collection! Your khaki ring is making me regret passing on it... definitely keep the turquoise!


----------



## zoesassynuo

Thanks girl! Am not too convince yet, but I guess I take it out for a spin to. See how it goes


----------



## monap_1981

Beautiful cuff!  Congrats! 




KimonoOwl said:


> My cuff arrived today!


----------



## monap_1981

Great collection!  

I would definitely keep the arty ring in turquoise! 




zoesassynuo said:


> Sorry of no help! but i love it!
> 
> I been trying to find the silver hardware ones myself. I shld have get it when I saw it in Japan!! Sigh.
> 
> Anyways, I was down in singapore for the weekend, i got myself some YSL.
> 
> I got the YSL Chyc Double Wrap bracelet in purple and YSL Arty ring in turquoise!! (it was for a friend, but unfortunately she cant wear it, am contemplating keeping it!!! But am afraid it is too similar to the Green (or khaki) and blue lapis)
> 
> Blue is a pic of my YSL family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share~!


----------



## Brigitte031

Kimonwl, that bangle looks stunning on you. Was not aware until just now that they made it! Haha... now it looks like I'm going to have to save to get it. Yikes!!


----------



## francyFG

This is the first time I see the green arty ring! It's so cute.


----------



## francyFG

KimonoOwl said:


> My cuff arrived today!


----------



## hedy devine

Help!  The gold coating on my ring has started to wear off and my ring is turning my finger GREEN!!!  What can I do?  Has this happened to anyone else???


----------



## jen_sparro

^How long were you wearing it for? Sounds like you have a nickel allergy (turns the metal green and also your finger). As the ring isn't made out of proper gold but an alloy of metals (including nickel) it'll eventually wear the gold tone off, however with an allergy you'll turn the ring green and hence wear off the gold colour faster. 

If you're near a YSL boutique then I'd contact them and ask if they will 'recolour' your ring. Otherwise there isn't much you can do to avoid your ring doing that to your finger. I'd only wear it for short periods as the longer you wear it the more time your skin (acidic properties) has to react and oxidize with the nickel and other metals the ring is made out of. It happens to me with any ring not made out of gold/silver (ie. cheap jewelry). This is my one issue with this ring  Hope this helps! And I hope YSL can fix it for you...


----------



## jacqualyn2

omg!! im inlove...anywhere in melbourne have these?! as i see cultstatus is sold out =[


----------



## jen_sparro

^Next delivery to cult status is in Dec I think. I don't know of any other place in Aus that has them sadly... we really are deprived of YSL goodies! If you want to, I'm pretty sure you can order them from Saks (with the exchange rate at present that might be a good idea if you know your size ).


----------



## jacqualyn2

done and done! thank u so much jen! cant waitrt


----------



## jen_sparro

No problem hun  If you haven't already, sign up for the cult status newsletter, they send out what size/colours they have when the shipment comes in and you can reserve them/ put you on the waitlist.


----------



## eggpudding

zoesassynuo said:


> Sorry of no help! but i love it!
> 
> I been trying to find the silver hardware ones myself. I shld have get it when I saw it in Japan!! Sigh.
> 
> Anyways, I was down in singapore for the weekend, i got myself some YSL.
> 
> I got the YSL Chyc Double Wrap bracelet in purple and YSL Arty ring in turquoise!! (it was for a friend, but unfortunately she cant wear it, am contemplating keeping it!!! But am afraid it is too similar to the Green (or khaki) and blue lapis)
> 
> Blue is a pic of my YSL family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share~!



I am so in love with your khaki ring and purple Chyc bracelet! Definitely keep the turquoise, it's so different from lapis. I own both and find myself favouring turquoise more - it just pops. Also, do you mind sharing how much the bracelet was?


----------



## zoesassynuo

eggpudding said:


> I am so in love with your khaki ring and purple Chyc bracelet! Definitely keep the turquoise, it's so different from lapis. I own both and find myself favouring turquoise more - it just pops. Also, do you mind sharing how much the bracelet was?



Thanks dear!!!

The chyc bracelet was sgd360, so I am guessing usd240 ishh?

It was the first time seeing it, I adore the chyc but never really found anything I really want to buy till the bracelet!!!

Hope you are getting one too


----------



## hedy devine

jen_sparro said:


> ^How long were you wearing it for? Sounds like you have a nickel allergy (turns the metal green and also your finger). As the ring isn't made out of proper gold but an alloy of metals (including nickel) it'll eventually wear the gold tone off, however with an allergy you'll turn the ring green and hence wear off the gold colour faster.
> 
> If you're near a YSL boutique then I'd contact them and ask if they will 'recolour' your ring. Otherwise there isn't much you can do to avoid your ring doing that to your finger. I'd only wear it for short periods as the longer you wear it the more time your skin (acidic properties) has to react and oxidize with the nickel and other metals the ring is made out of. It happens to me with any ring not made out of gold/silver (ie. cheap jewelry). This is my one issue with this ring  Hope this helps! And I hope YSL can fix it for you...


 
Thanks, *Jen*.  Yes, I do have a nickel allergy, but I am still disappointed that the coating has worn away so quickly.  I have worn the ring about a dozen times for several hours each time.  Unfortunately, there are no YSL boutiques near where I live.  I hope they come out with a silver version that is made of REAL silver!  Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## eggpudding

zoesassynuo said:


> Thanks dear!!!
> 
> The chyc bracelet was sgd360, so I am guessing usd240 ishh?
> 
> It was the first time seeing it, I adore the chyc but never really found anything I really want to buy till the bracelet!!!
> 
> Hope you are getting one too



Ooh thank you so much! I'll definitely be checking out my local YSL soon


----------



## KimonoOwl

Brigitte031 said:


> Kimonwl, that bangle looks stunning on you. Was not aware until just now that they made it! Haha... now it looks like I'm going to have to save to get it. Yikes!!



 Aw thanks! It's worth it though  



hedy devine said:


> Help!  The gold coating on my ring has  started to wear off and my ring is turning my finger GREEN!!!  What can I  do?  Has this happened to anyone else???



I have exactly the same problem. What I usually do is paint the inside of my rings with clear nail polish, just can't bring myself to do it to my Arty ones yet. It's such a problem though I think I'll have to


----------



## jen_sparro

hedy devine said:


> Thanks, *Jen*.  Yes, I do have a nickel allergy, but I am still disappointed that the coating has worn away so quickly.  I have worn the ring about a dozen times for several hours each time.  Unfortunately, there are no YSL boutiques near where I live.  I hope they come out with a silver version that is made of REAL silver!  Thanks for your suggestions.



Oh I so agree! It is the one thing that (apart from not having my size in the colour I want) puts me off, I can turn a cheap ring completely green ush: in a few hours. If they gold-plated them or brought them out in silver plating even, that would solve this problem! (Perhaps we should email them regarding this problem and see what they say?). 

*Kimonwl*- do you find painting it with clear nail polish works? I've never heard of this and I just stopped buying cheap rings...


----------



## KimonoOwl

jen_sparro said:


> *Kimonwl*- do you find painting it with clear nail polish works? I've never heard of this and I just stopped buying cheap rings...



Yep, works really well. I always paint all my cheap rings and never get green fingers.


----------



## jacqualyn2

jen sparrow! just ordered the lapis and turquoise from saks with the dollar so high its def worth it!!! all together plus shipping was 470aud..203aud per ring! woowoooo
Btw how come i havent seen any YSL aventurine square rings here??! is it not as popular as the arty oval?


----------



## lalalatrisha

I think I'm about to finally buy my arty oval ring tomorrow in SF! I'm still undecided on what color to get though  Turquoise, coral, or blue?! Turquoise seems to be the most popular. I also wondered if they feel weird on since the gem part is sort of on top of your knuckles. Does it feel weird when you bend your finger?


----------



## zoesassynuo

lalalatrisha said:


> I think I'm about to finally buy my arty oval ring tomorrow in SF! I'm still undecided on what color to get though  Turquoise, coral, or blue?! Turquoise seems to be the most popular. I also wondered if they feel weird on since the gem part is sort of on top of your knuckles. Does it feel weird when you bend your finger?



I usually wear it the other way round, so no prob with fingers bending lol


----------



## jen_sparro

jacqualyn2 said:


> jen sparrow! just ordered the lapis and turquoise from saks with the dollar so high its def worth it!!! all together plus shipping was 470aud..203aud per ring! woowoooo
> Btw how come i havent seen any YSL aventurine square rings here??! is it not as popular as the arty oval?



Yay  nice savings indeed! I might order one myself... yeah I think the square ones aren't as popular, I like them, but they don't have the same allure as the arty rings for me. Please post pics when you receive them! I love seeing new additions to the thread


----------



## conad86

Does anyone know whether net-a-porter will have arty rings soon? How come it doesn't have the rings when even saks restocked them! lol. I'm just anxiously waiting for NAP to restock them.. saks shipping is ridiculous for Aussies);;


----------



## eggpudding

^When NAP sell out they normally don't restock  I haven't seen Arty rings on the site for ages!


----------



## dreams

conad86 said:


> Does anyone know whether net-a-porter will have arty rings soon? How come it doesn't have the rings when even saks restocked them! lol. I'm just anxiously waiting for NAP to restock them.. saks shipping is ridiculous for Aussies);;



Hey Conad, Saks is having friends & family 20% off sale if that helps with the taking the ouch from the shipping costs.


----------



## conad86

eggpudding said:


> ^When NAP sell out they normally don't restock  I haven't seen Arty rings on the site for ages!


 
I first saw them having had YSL arty rings early 2009, and they restocked the rings with some new colours (lapis and pink) early this year. So I guess they stock them only once a year?? But thanks very much for your response!


----------



## conad86

^^ Thanks Dreams! But do I need a code or anything for that sale? I'm an email subscriber, but does this mean I am one of those "Friends and Families"??


----------



## conad86

oh, I just saw that ad above.. stupid);


----------



## dreams

I have a question as well, are there two different coral colors? The one on YSL.com is a totally different color than the one on Saks, but maybe just a lighting issue? From what I've seen from style blogs online, the saks image is the correct color?


----------



## conad86

^ I haven't checked the one on YSL.com, but I have the coral ring myself and the colour is exactly same as the one on saks.com.


----------



## Lifeisgreat

I wanted the arty dots ring in light blue and Saks doesn't carry it in that color.  I ordered it from the Beverly Hills store, worked with a very nice SA named Dora, and it will be here tomorrow.  I'm very excited to receive it! The color name is light blue but it looks turquoise. I have the regular arty in coral and I wanted something turquoise and didn't want to buy the exact ring. The dots will be a great addition to my jewelry box.


----------



## Cup of Fashion

saks website just got this ring for pre-order! it looks like pink

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492817377&bmUID=iLzYAug&ev19=1:92


----------



## snoopylaughs

the arty ring is so cute!!  I still haven't seen it in person, I was hoping the YSL in Houston would have it when I visited last month, but they didn't.  

Rumi from Fashiontoast is wearing the ring in one of her pictures on one of her posts this week, it looks amazing! I can't wait to see it in person


----------



## ShoeLover

I finally got one. I swear I used to think it was really ugly, but it grew on me. Big time!





And yes, I am aware it's upside down. Ups! I told you it's my first one! lol!


----------



## jen_sparro

^You look fantastic! The ring still looks good that way  I don't think it's meant to go any particular way. Can I ask where your necklace is from? It looks so cool!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Thanks!!! And the necklace is Prada. I got it from NM last year.


----------



## jacqualyn2

shoelover...ur ring is gorgeous!!! **sighhh* i love them all ..wish my funds were unlimited to buy alll the colours!! i just got mine today too the lapis and turqouise..will post pics when i get a chaNce


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Thanks!!! I can't wait to see yours! I wanted to get the turquoise, but I didn't because I knew I was getting this one. Maybe next year!


----------



## emimonster

just wanted to say thanks to everyone for their wonderful input and photos and info! took the leap today and ordered a size 6 turquoise! hopefully it will fit.


----------



## misscoco

I'm so glad this thread is still going  Looks like there's still a crazy demand for arty rings.  I posted in June about looking for one and I was lucky to pick up the last one they had in Coral at the YSL boutique in Hong Kong a few months ago.  I'm so in love w/ it! 

Photo of the fresh "pick" lol.





More pics on my blog


----------



## queentalisha

Hi guys, i noticed this question was asked, but nobody has posted a satisfactory answer.. so here's what i'm so confused about:

in the us ysl.com e-store, the arty oval in coral has this as the picture:
<a target='_blank' title='ImageShack - Image And Video Hosting' href='http://img51.imageshack.us/i/screenshot20101104at803.png/'><img src='http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/4838/screenshot20101104at803.png' border='0'/></a>



while in saks, the coral is this one:
<a target='_blank' title='ImageShack - Image And Video Hosting' href='http://img80.imageshack.us/i/aaaacx7ed0eaaaaaaihwqq.jpg/'><img src='http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/8387/aaaacx7ed0eaaaaaaihwqq.jpg' border='0'/></a>


i'd like to get the ysl.com one (the first one) but i'm afraid that it's gonna be different than the picture.. it's really confusing.. :S has anyone encountered the first coral version in person/ in store?? i live quite far from their store in bev hills/ south coast.. so i can't go there any soon.. and by the way i am normally a size 6.. should i get 5/6 if i want it to fit on my index ring? my fingers aren't too thin/ too fat, they're just normal.. heheheh.. thanks before guys


----------



## jen_sparro

I'm pretty sure they are two different rings. The one on the ysl store is the new season 'coral' ring, while the saks ring is the older version. Perhaps email the store you'd buy it from and ask for clarification/pictures of the rings they have in stock? That'd give you a definitive answer 
Size tends to depend on your knuckles, I'd lean towards a 6 if you have knuckles that 'jut' out, but if your knuckles don't then go for the 5. Most people have found the smaller sizes (5-6) run large while the larger sizes (7-8) run small. I'm an 8 as I have chubby fingers and my knuckles are small... HTH.


----------



## lalalatrisha

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...t&sid=12C1A5BA290B&Ntt=arty&N=0&bmUID=iMqi14V

What do you guys think of this one? Its exclusively at saks. I'm debating between buying this, coral, or turquoise.


----------



## jen_sparro

Mmm it's different, personally I wouldn't buy it. But it's certainly going to be less common than the others. My favourites are khaki, lapis and turquoise but coral is growing on me. I don't think you can really go wrong with any of them!


----------



## eggpudding

^I can't see your pics.. but, there is only one coral , and one pink (Saks have that exclusively right now), so if you order from either it should be the same one. Order 6 if you want it to fit on your index only, but one size up if you want it to fit on your middle finger as well (6 will be too tight, the YSL sizing is a bit small).


----------



## queentalisha

@ eggpudding chekc out ysl.com, choose e-shop for us only.. and then accessories> arty ring> colors> coral. the coral they have in their website are so different from the coral they store at saks.. i called saks yesterday and said that thy didn't know bout the other version of that coral.. they only carry one version and it's orange-ish, not nude-ish. i'm rooting for the one in ysl.com webstore that's why 

@jen_sparro thanks fyi.. i think i'll buy 6. i tried on my friend's 7 and it's a bit loose..


----------



## heatherington

hey jen_sparro just thought i'd let you know that net a porter have some lapis coloured rings in a size 8, I've also been waiting for cultstatus to get this size in but I just bought one from NAP because it works out cheaper!!!


----------



## jen_sparro

^Thank you sweetie for the heads up!  hopefully I can snap one up


----------



## sakura23

so excited, just popped onto NAP and saw the new shipment. Got a coral one for xmas!! Can't wait till it gets here.


----------



## otilia

Ahhh, I'm so excited! Just ordered my first Arty ring on NAP. I wanted this ring for so long but it was soled out everywhere. So happy!


----------



## jen_sparro

^Which one did you order?


----------



## otilia

^ I ordered the ring in lapis blue.


----------



## Dawnie30

I just received the blue lapis Arty ring from Saks.  I usually wear a size 6 and this one is a little bit big.  Love the ring!


----------



## jen_sparro

My lapis baby is on it's way!  I am so so excited!! Thank you once again *Heatherington* for the heads up, I might have missed the boat if not for you 

And for anyone else considering cultstatus- NAP's price + shipping still works out to almost $100 AU cheaper than CS...


----------



## otilia

jen_sparro said:


> My lapis baby is on it's way!  I am so so excited!!



Great choice! 
Can't wait till my ring arrives.


----------



## kat99

OK I just started reading this thread...these rings are beautiful!


----------



## heatherington

You're very welcome jen!!! I ended up buying the coral and the lapis because it worked out so much cheaper then cultstatus and they're on their way too, I'm so excited!!!


----------



## jen_sparro

I would love to get the coral and pink as well but I'm saving for a trip to Europe so I can't justify the money right now... cannot wait to see everyone's pics 

Otilia, Heatherington, we are ring triplets


----------



## otilia

My ring has arrived!


----------



## jen_sparro

^Congrats *Otilia*! It looks gorgeous... oh I want mine to arrive now


----------



## otilia

^ Thank you! I'm really happy with mine.
I hope your ring will arrive soon!


----------



## Ladylu1

I have just received the mios.
 I have liked so much that I have asked for other one.


----------



## otilia

^ Beautiful rings!


----------



## jen_sparro

Beautiful rings Ladylu!  That pink is so pretty... I want all these colours!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Gorgeous rings ladies! We now need modeling pictures!!!


----------



## WAVEOFJOY

I just received mine from NAP.I got the coral ,but now I'm thinking about ordering the lapis too.Size 6 has inner diameter 17mm.


----------



## Ladylu1

Thanks ladies.......I am charmed with them, this is an addiction.


----------



## jen_sparro

^They certainly are! 

Mine should arrive tomorrow, just in time to celebrate my last uni exam for this year yay!


----------



## jen_sparro

As promised, my ring arrived today! It is as lovely as I hoped, but I just know it's going to be yet another addiction  I'm wanting the pink/coral or turquoise next  As you'll see my fingers are really short (midget short)... I don't do this ring justice:


----------



## otilia

^ Congrats jen_sparro! Your ring looks great!


----------



## Ladylu1

Hi Girls,
It has just come to me.






Three sisters.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Awesome pictures ladies! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## am2022

these rings are really growing on me.. i think i need one!


----------



## Christine¤

I am sooo craving one of these, but I am so unsure of which color! I went to a store that sells YSL where I live today and they only had the khaki which I think is a little to subtle for me. The lady that worked there also showed me pictures of the colors they are getting in in december and there was a plain turquoise (not like the "patterned" that is common), a grey/blackish and a yellow. All in gold. 

Ah. I can not decide! Wait to look at the new colors or order from NAP?


----------



## xruletarusax

I just received the dots piece in dark blue from Saks. It has the box and tag, but not the black drawstring pouch. 

Has anyone else ordered from Saks? Did you get a pouch?

Tia


----------



## Dawnie30

I ordered from Saks and didn't received the black YSL pouch for my lapis Arty ring.


----------



## hazeltt

Dawnie30 said:


> I ordered from Saks and didn't received the black YSL pouch for my lapis Arty ring.


 
I got the black pouch but I didn't get the box.


----------



## Annabear

I just took the plunge and bought this ring in Lapis from Net-A-Porter....I hope the size 5 fits. I have trouble with rings, they all seem to be too big. So im hoping the 5 fits on my ring finger....cant wait!


----------



## FaireDuShopping

Hi everyone,

I purchased a pink Arty Dots ring in Hong Kong 2 weeks ago. I'm very unhappy because today I am wearing it for the 3rd time and a large piece of the coloring has chipped off!! I didn't hit it on anything, so my only guess is that it rubbed of when I was wearing my gloves on my way to work (since it was still intact when I left the house this morning and damaged when I arrived at work). 

Please excuse the poor quality pictures taken on my iPhone. I'm not sure what to do about it. Should I mail it to the Paris store for repair? Will they repair it? I'll be in NY next week, so I could also visit the store there. But if I leave it for repair, I won't have it back until I visit my parents again in the spring. 

Please let me know what you think. Thanks!!


----------



## jen_sparro

Oh that is terrible! I would take it to the one in NY, and then if possible perhaps your parents could mail it to you? It should definitely not have done that! :0
They will probably replace the stone entirely, I doubt they'd 'repaint' it. Take your receipt with you and they will hopefully repair it for free! Let us know how it goes


----------



## FaireDuShopping

jen_sparro said:


> Oh that is terrible! I would take it to the one in NY, and then if possible perhaps your parents could mail it to you? It should definitely not have done that! :0
> They will probably replace the stone entirely, I doubt they'd 'repaint' it. Take your receipt with you and they will hopefully repair it for free! Let us know how it goes



Hi Jen! Thanks for your reply! I called the NY boutique and they told me to bring it in next week and they will either exchange it or repair it. I hope I can just exchange it, since it would be much easier. I'll update next week. Thanks again!


----------



## otilia

*FaireDuShopping* I'm sorry about your ring. I hope you get a new one in NY.


----------



## mo_324

I managed to track down the silver with black stone (glass)!! its on the way just in time for my birthday!!!


----------



## tammytan1122

hi im new to PF but just wanted to say i love reading all the threads. i jus bght 4 arty rings, one in turquoise, one in khaki, one in fuschia and the star of them all, the green in silver. 

will post pix soon


----------



## mclovesbags

jen_sparro said:


> As promised, my ring arrived today! It is as lovely as I hoped, but I just know it's going to be yet another addiction  I'm wanting the pink/coral or turquoise next  As you'll see my fingers are really short (midget short)... I don't do this ring justice:



Hi *jen_sparro*,

What size did you get? I am really not sure about the sizing... but my fingers look like yours.... 

TIA


----------



## tammytan1122

mo_324 said:


> I managed to track down the silver with black stone (glass)!! its on the way just in time for my birthday!!!


 
lovely. i managed to get the silver and green


----------



## redish

hi guys,

I'm just wondering is the surface of the arty glass should be smooth, or there's a texture on it? I just received mine today from NAP, after i cut the tag I notice there's look like a very little chip on it. is it common to have that chip as this is an art  glass. or i received an unperfect ring? :cry:


----------



## jen_sparro

mclovesbags said:


> Hi *jen_sparro*,
> 
> What size did you get? I am really not sure about the sizing... but my fingers look like yours....
> 
> TIA



I got the size 8 and it just fits. It does turn my finger a little pink though. I blame summer as my fingers tend to swell up around this time of year 
If you can, I'd highly recommend trying one on. If not I posted the size of the rings (diameter) earlier in the thread by size and you can check against a ring that fits you well  

*FaireDuShopping*- (love your name btw ) so glad NY is going to fix it/exchange it for you! The arty dots ring is so pretty!

*Redish*- could you post pics of the area you're worried about? Which colour did you get as it depends on the colour, some have a slight mottled texture while others don't. I'd be able to help more if I could see it


----------



## mclovesbags

Thanks *jen_sparro* 


ah... now to decide which colour to get....


----------



## Paradise1

Sometimes you can find them at the outlets, you should check there.


----------



## tammytan1122

redish said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I'm just wondering is the surface of the arty glass should be smooth, or there's a texture on it? I just received mine today from NAP, after i cut the tag I notice there's look like a very little chip on it. is it common to have that chip as this is an art glass. or i received an unperfect ring? :cry:


 
Hi Redish
no there should not be a chip. it's smooth.


----------



## jen_sparro

mclovesbags said:


> Thanks *jen_sparro*
> 
> 
> ah... now to decide which colour to get....



No problem!  I'm tossing up between the turquoise and pink/coral next... they're all beautiful so you can't go wrong


----------



## Annabear

Hi all, I just received my ring in the lapis. I was a little deflated as the gold was not as bright as I assumed it was. Is this how its meant to be? From the photos in this thread, it looks a lot brighter and shinier, is that possibly cos of the flash?


----------



## kathh

mo_324 said:


> I managed to track down the silver with black stone (glass)!! its on the way just in time for my birthday!!!



Hi *mo_324 *I was wondering where you were able to purchase the ring in black/silver that was able to ship to Australia? I have found one on ebay but the price is quite inflated. I think I will be a size 8. Thanks for your help


----------



## FaireDuShopping

jen_sparro said:


> I got the size 8 and it just fits. It does turn my finger a little pink though. I blame summer as my fingers tend to swell up around this time of year
> If you can, I'd highly recommend trying one on. If not I posted the size of the rings (diameter) earlier in the thread by size and you can check against a ring that fits you well
> 
> *FaireDuShopping*- (love your name btw ) so glad NY is going to fix it/exchange it for you! The arty dots ring is so pretty!
> 
> *Redish*- could you post pics of the area you're worried about? Which colour did you get as it depends on the colour, some have a slight mottled texture while others don't. I'd be able to help more if I could see it



Hi Jen. Thanks so much!  I went to NY on Tuesday and they exchanged it for me.


----------



## jen_sparro

^Yay  I'm glad you got a shiny brand new ring, hope this one is worry free!

*Annabear*- the gold is definitely muted, the pics I posted of mine are true to life, I took them in good sunlight so no flash was necessary.


----------



## gipursegal

I would go with the turquoise! Seems more chic to me.


----------



## fashionatic079

Hey ladies, 
I am about to order my arty ring in teal. I want it for my middle finger, and my ring finger is a size 5, what size do you all recommend? 6? 7?


----------



## Annabear

fashionatic079 said:


> Hey ladies,
> I am about to order my arty ring in teal. I want it for my middle finger, and my ring finger is a size 5, what size do you all recommend? 6? 7?



I bought a size 5 in the turquoise and just got it today and I feel I should have gotten a 6 so it can fit on my middle fingers. Its very very snug on my middle fingers and very hard to take off. But I intentionally got the size 5 so i could wear it on my ring finger. Goodluck! Its a beautiful ring!


----------



## Annabear

After lusting after this ring for years, I finally took the plunge! And I am one super happy chiky


----------



## otilia

^ Congrats! The ring looks gorgeous.


----------



## hazeltt

Congrats Annabear! I already have the coral and lapis and now I'm tempted to get the turquoise as well!


----------



## ShoeLover

Gorgeous *Annabear*! Now I want it too!!! lol!


----------



## oh_my_bag

Hello ladies!
i was just wondering has any of you had problems with your Arty Dots ring? I purchased mine a while ago and only a month after one of the stones fell, i didn't notice at the exact moment so i was not able to find the little stone. I'm taking it to my local store next week i hope they can help me and repair it...i'm scared now that another stone will fall any time...


----------



## jen_sparro

^I don't have the dots ring but it definitely shouldn't have stones falling out. Perhaps ask the store to check if the other stones are properly glued/attached? 
I hope they fix it/ exchange the ring entirely and you have a worry-free ring!


----------



## FaireDuShopping

oh_my_bag said:


> Hello ladies!
> i was just wondering has any of you had problems with your Arty Dots ring? I purchased mine a while ago and only a month after one of the stones fell, i didn't notice at the exact moment so i was not able to find the little stone. I'm taking it to my local store next week i hope they can help me and repair it...i'm scared now that another stone will fall any time...



Hi oh_my_bag. I would see if your local store can exchange it for you. I had the coloring chip off on one of the stones and the ny store exchanged it for me. Otherwise, they should be able to repair it easily since it's still in production and the stones are readily available at the factory. 

I understand your fear about another stone falling off.. I have the same fear about chipping my replacement. 

Good luck!


----------



## Aksiominka

Annabear said:


> I bought a size 5 in the turquoise and just got it today and I feel I should have gotten a 6 so it can fit on my middle fingers. Its very very snug on my middle fingers and very hard to take off. But I intentionally got the size 5 so i could wear it on my ring finger. Goodluck! Its a beautiful ring!


 I did the same thing. I would have been more content if I got size 6, cause 5 is really small. If I gain just a little bit weight I thing I won't be able to wear it unfortunately. When I put it on my middle finger I can barely take it off and my finger gets swallen and blue.


----------



## cocochanellova

Hey girls...for those of you still looking for the green, they are on pre-order at yvessaintlaurent.com for US only e-shopping. They told me the ship date is 4-8 weeks but it will probably be sooner! YAY!


----------



## starryeyed

After about a year of wanting one, finally I have it!! I originally wanted the lapis for my birthday but after it sold out on net-a-porter I didn't think there was any chance of getting it, in any colour. Well, my family surprised me on my birthday with it in pink  Apparently they rang round the YSL stores and they were completely sold out and luckily this one was on hold in selfridges but the 48 hours holding limit ran out just before my sister got there, so happy! 

Oh an thought I was an 8 but actually got a 6! Shows how good my measuring was hahah


----------



## dustgirl

FYI, Saks now has two pre-orders up for AQUA/GRN and HONEY/GOLD. 

Also want to share that my BF gave me an Arty Oval ring in Turquoise for my bday yesterday. LOVE it and have been waiting forever for one, or at least over a year!


----------



## luty

ShoeLover said:


> I finally got one. I swear I used to think it was really ugly, but it grew on me. Big time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I am aware it's upside down. Ups! I told you it's my first one! lol!



stunning ! 

-


I have it in lapis , I am thinking of buy it in coral too


----------



## CourtneyMc22

^^^go for it!! I've had the turquoise for a while and I received the coral in the mail today! It's divine! Here's my pic:


----------



## dustgirl

Wow, your coral one looks beautiful, *Courtney*! What size did you pick? Is it your usual ring size?


----------



## CourtneyMc22

^^^Aww, thanks so much!

I wear a 5 1/2 to 6 on my ring finger on my right hand, and I ordered a 6 in this ring and it only fit on my ring finger and it sort of felt tight. My turquoise ring is a 7 and I like how i can wear it on my middle or index finger so I sent the size 6 back and got the 7 in the coral as well. I hope that helps! I'm not sure, if it's really "true to size" only b/c I've never measured my middle of index finger, you know. 

I will say that the band is thick and heavy so I would go towards the larger size if you are debating b/c these rings have a way of feeling tighter since the actual gold part of the ring is so wide, if that makes sense.


----------



## dustgirl

Thanks for the info *Courtney*. My ring is a size 7, which i normally wear on my ring finger and the arty ring is a little big on my ring finger, but way too small for my index middle finger. Trying to decide if I should go smaller or bigger, depends on what finger I want to wear it on I guess!


----------



## hazeltt

dustgirl said:


> FYI, Saks now has two pre-orders up for AQUA/GRN and HONEY/GOLD.
> 
> Also want to share that my BF gave me an Arty Oval ring in Turquoise for my bday yesterday. LOVE it and have been waiting forever for one, or at least over a year!



They don't have a picture of the colors yet. I wonder what it looks like.


----------



## Jaded81

I seriously want the lapis/dark blue oval arty ring! Just pretty concerned about the fact that the gold tone will wear off (has anyone had this problem yet?) and that I will react to the metal


----------



## jen_sparro

^Well I'm quite allergic to any metal other than gold/silver and I turn alloy rings green within an hour or so. I've worn my ring about 5 times so far, not the slightest loss of colour for me. Just avoid getting it wet or getting perfume etc. on it and I think you'll be okay  It's going to happen eventually but I intend to get it 'recoloured' (if that's possible) when it happens. 

That is my one issue with this ring, for the price it shouldn't really lose it's colour.


----------



## cookiesnomore

I'm wondering whether the arty ring in turquoise comes in size 7? The Saks website doesn't seem to list size 7 for turquoise.


----------



## dustgirl

/\ They do. Saks is just out of stock. My turquoise arty oval is a size 7 and came from Saks.


----------



## jen_sparro

My local store (which ships internationally) has the gunmetal colour with green stone if anyone is looking for it, as well as the pink, coral, lapis, khaki and turquoise 
http://www.cultstatus.com.au/category.php?id=4&did=6&page=1

Thought I'd let you girls know, I know some people were interested in the silver ring.


----------



## cookiesnomore

*dustgirl:* Awww. I so want to get the 7; not sure if size 6 will fit nicely but I figure if 7 is too big, I can always insert some padding inside.  I want to wear it on my index/middle finger. I hope Saks re-stocks soon.


----------



## etoupe

Im looking for an arty ring in the silver with black or green! anybody seen it anywhere other than from cultstatus?? Are they from the new season? the ysl boutique in spore doesnt have them yet!


----------



## Pfnille

Just placed an order for the silver Arty Oval ring with a real Jasper stone in it. (It's the stone of my zodiac sign, Leo) Can't wait for it to arrive! 

I believe the model is actually called New Arty? 
It's this one (http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBout...-Ring-with-Cornaline-Semi-Precious-Stone.aspx), only with a Jasper stone instead of carnelian, but the picture is not available online. 

I suppose when it's silver metal, there won't be any damage in color.


----------



## jen_sparro

etoupe said:


> Im looking for an arty ring in the silver with black or green! anybody seen it anywhere other than from cultstatus?? Are they from the new season? the ysl boutique in spore doesnt have them yet!



I'm pretty sure it's from last season, and won't be produced again (at least for a while). Cultstatus is slow to receive things so Perth tends to get things later than the US or Europe. I don't know of any places elsewhere sorry. I know CS is crazy overpriced


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks for your response Jen! I guess I shouldn't have any moisturizer on when I wear the ring and take it off when washing my hands. 

Wow, I wonder if it is possible to be recoloured? I would hate for the colour to come off!! I intend to wear this ring often!!

We might be ring twins soon! I might get the oval ring in a size 7. I tried on the arty dots in the boutique and the SA told me the sizing was similar? Is that true? I found the dots ring to run large in sizing. The size 7 dots ring can only fit on my right hand, middle finger. I would ideally wear it on my fourth finger though... but if what everyone says about the sizing of the oval ring  is true, it should fit on my fourth finger?



jen_sparro said:


> ^Well I'm quite allergic to any metal other than gold/silver and I turn alloy rings green within an hour or so. I've worn my ring about 5 times so far, not the slightest loss of colour for me. Just avoid getting it wet or getting perfume etc. on it and I think you'll be okay  It's going to happen eventually but I intend to get it 'recoloured' (if that's possible) when it happens.
> 
> That is my one issue with this ring, for the price it shouldn't really lose it's colour.


----------



## jen_sparro

I haven't tried on the dots ring, but I have read that it does indeed run larger than the oval ring. I'm meant to be going to my store today (buying a welcome home gift for my sister) so I'll try on the dots ring to double-check 

I think you should be right with the 7 if that's your normal size, the 7-8 sizes run pretty TTS in my opinion while the 5-6 run alittle small... the lapis is gorgeous, I wore it out to dinner last night


----------



## Assets

I want one too! Can anyone tell me how the sizes are? Do they come small in size?


----------



## jen_sparro

^Check further back in the thread, I listed the sizes and the diameter of the different sizes  You can check these against a ring of yours that fits you.


----------



## Assets

jen_sparro said:


> ^Check further back in the thread, I listed the sizes and the diameter of the different sizes  You can check these against a ring of yours that fits you.




Ah, silly me! Thanks 


Btw: which size did you order?


----------



## etoupe

jen_sparro said:


> I'm pretty sure it's from last season, and won't be produced again (at least for a while). Cultstatus is slow to receive things so Perth tends to get things later than the US or Europe. I don't know of any places elsewhere sorry. I know CS is crazy overpriced



Yess! CS is so crazy overpriced, so I always look for other alternatives before CS! But that ring is really cool!  and btw ysl.com doesnt do international shipping, does it?


----------



## jen_sparro

Assets said:


> Ah, silly me! Thanks
> Btw: which size did you order?



I ordered an 8 and it fits nicely. But I have fat stumpy little fingers  But if you have thin fingers but thicker joints you may want to size up, the SA at CS (who was very helpful) said alot of girls had to order bigger sizes due to have their joints being more prominent. I hope that made sense!

*Etoupe*- No I'm sure YSL doesn't do international shipping, but I know some of the American boutiques will, so perhaps call round and see if they have any stock left? CS ordered the green ones over a year ago, so I think you'll have a hard time finding it anywhere else sorry


----------



## hunnychild

quick question.. why is the ring list at $250 on ysl.com and only $195 at saks? is there a difference? and also does saks usually re-stock? looking for a turquoise in a size 8?


----------



## sabrunka

Oh my goodness I want one of these SO badly.. Anyone know where I can find them online for a decent price? So far NAP and Saks are the cheapest, lower than e-bay even!! Are there any cheaper sites?


----------



## allegradiamore

beautiful ring!


----------



## ashxoxo

Have anyone's rings tarnished? Curious - I have  gold and silver plated Arty too rings but I was scared to go for the non-plated rings.


----------



## hazeltt

etoupe said:


> Yess! CS is so crazy overpriced, so I always look for other alternatives before CS! But that ring is really cool!  and btw ysl.com doesnt do international shipping, does it?




no, unfortunately they don't. but you can always order directly from the boutiques. hth!


----------



## jen_sparro

ashxoxo said:


> Have anyone's rings tarnished? Curious - I have  gold and silver plated Arty too rings but I was scared to go for the non-plated rings.



Check back further in the thread, some have had issues. Personally I haven't yet.
*Sabrunka*- As far as I'm aware, Saks and NAP are definitely the cheapest options (and you can be assured of their authenticity)


----------



## ashxoxo

Thanks *Jen* ^^^^^^^^

I'm going to post some mod pics of my Arty Too rings next week. I got the same ring in both gold and silver. . . but party of me still wants the original Arty


----------



## jen_sparro

^I'll be waiting to drool over your pics! 
You can never have enough of these  My SA at LV and I talk about them all the time (she has about five of them!).


----------



## punky debutante

ysl increased their pricing to 250 this jan but saks remains 195 plus free shipping !


----------



## foxyqt

I love this thread! there are so many pretty pictures in here =D I own the *Lapis *(ordered it from NAP) and I'm in love with it  it is a really beautiful ring.


----------



## foxyqt

Q, do you ladies wear your rings to work?


----------



## Christine¤

I finally got my YSL arty oval ring that I had to get my friend to buy for me in Rome. I got a size 7, and can really only wear it comfortably on my ring finger. Wish I could wear it on my middle finger, but its a wee bit to tight. If I get another one I might consider getting a size 8 so I can wear it on the middle finger. Chose the gold with the pink stone. Here is a picture of it;


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Some eye candy in my morning email--just arrived at net-a-porter:


----------



## ashxoxo

jen_sparro said:


> ^I'll be waiting to drool over your pics!
> You can never have enough of these  My SA at LV and I talk about them all the time (she has about five of them!).



OMG 5 of the same ring is insane! Though I'll probably be the next person who accumulates them in that way too and then try and justify it because they're so gorgeous! 

I justified getting the same one in gold and silver because I was thinking versatility  . . . but then I found myself wanting the turquoise Arty bracelet, so I'm waiting for that now.


----------



## ashxoxo

Cosmopolitan said:


> Some eye candy in my morning email--just arrived at net-a-porter:



I would LOVE to have the necklace to go with my ring. . . beautiful!!!


----------



## ashxoxo

Here is my Silver Arty too being worn. You can see how big it is!


----------



## Pfnille

My New Arty ring with a real Jaspis stone (or Jasper, if you will). I love it! It's so gorgeous! All the details, the stone... Wow. 






Got a size 6 and it fits perfectly. 
Look at how the edges are polished while the top of the stone isn't. Amazing.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^Congrats!!! It's gorgeous! I have the same ring in amethyst. I should wear it more often.


----------



## denises

Does anyone know where I can buy these rings in Canada/Vancouver?


----------



## ashxoxo

Pfnille said:


> My New Arty ring with a real Jaspis stone (or Jasper, if you will). I love it! It's so gorgeous! All the details, the stone... Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a size 6 and it fits perfectly.
> Look at how the edges are polished while the top of the stone isn't. Amazing.



I am SUCH a big fan of this style!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ilgin

*Pfnille*, your arty is so amazing!

^^Does anyone know how much do the arty rings retail for? They'r $300ish on bay and I feel like they'r goin' way over the original retail.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^The oval arty ring is $195+tax!
I also paid around $500 for this one:





Edit: I just checked the website and the price for the oval arty is $250! But saks still has them for $195. What is up with that???


----------



## Ilgin

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^The oval arty ring is $195+tax!
> I also paid around $500 for this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I just checked the website and the price for the oval arty is $250! But saks still has them for $195. What is up with that???


 
It's so gorgeous! I want an oval for my first arty and my only buying option is bay. I might have to bite the bullet.


----------



## Pfnille

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^The oval arty ring is $195+tax!
> I also paid around $500 for this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I just checked the website and the price for the oval arty is $250! But saks still has them for $195. What is up with that???



Wow! You're Arty with the Amethyst is so beautiful as well! And what a great picture! You definitely should wear it more often.  

*Ilgin*: Thank you! The original retail price for my Arty is $495, but sometimes you're lucky to find them used for less. 

*ashxoxo*: So do I; I love that they're semi-precious stone and not "just" glass.


----------



## ShoeLover

*llgin*-thanks!
*Pfnille*-thanks! I'll try to wear it soon! I knew I wasn't going crazy. I saw my ring on the ysl website selling for $435, but I know I paid around $500. Just like you. I think the YSL website is going crazy!


----------



## jen_sparro

Ilgin said:


> It's so gorgeous! I want an oval for my first arty and my only buying option is bay. I might have to bite the bullet.



How about CultStatus or NAP?


----------



## Ilgin

jen_sparro said:


> How about CultStatus or NAP?


 
I never heard of CultStatus. If I buy via NAP, I will have to pay extra $$$ for custom fees.


----------



## jen_sparro

CultStatus is a store in Perth, Western Australia (my city). It ships internationally and you can buy online. They are very helpful and the price is similar to what's on ebay atm. www.culstatus.com.au
I think import/export taxes are stupid! Luckily here we are only charged import fees if the item is valued over $1000 AU...


----------



## Ilgin

jen_sparro said:


> CultStatus is a store in Perth, Western Australia (my city). It ships internationally and you can buy online. They are very helpful and the price is similar to what's on ebay atm. www.culstatus.com.au
> I think import/export taxes are stupid! Luckily here we are only charged import fees if the item is valued over $1000 AU...


 
Thanks for the info! I'll check it . . .


----------



## jen_sparro

No problem! Let me know if I can do anything to help


----------



## Ilgin

jen_sparro said:


> No problem! Let me know if I can do anything to help


----------



## hermesugo

Ladies! First, I would like to say thank you all for the photo's and information you have all given on this thread!  it has all been very, very helpful! SECONDLY... I just got my Arty Oval today with the Coral stone!! I am soooooooooooooooo in love that I want another one!! hahah, another freaking addiction!


----------



## ashxoxo

Congrats! Can't wait to see it on you!!  ^^^^^^


----------



## Ilgin

hermesugo said:


> Ladies! First, I would like to say thank you all for the photo's and information you have all given on this thread! it has all been very, very helpful! SECONDLY... I just got my Arty Oval today with the Coral stone!! I am soooooooooooooooo in love that I want another one!! hahah, another freaking addiction!


 
Congrats!! Coral is so beautiful and you'r absolutely right. It's a freaking addiction! I have yet to own my first arty but all I'm browsing on ebay nowadays is "ysl ring" and ysl vintage jewelry. Cannot wait to see pics!


----------



## ashxoxo

Arty Too in Silver


----------



## hermesugo

^ Beautiful!!! Love what you are wearing!


----------



## hermesugo

Hi Ladies! I was wondering if anyone here has the Arty Aco ring, or if anyone has seen it IRL? Any input  would be great, thank you!


----------



## ashxoxo

hermesugo said:


> Hi Ladies! I was wondering if anyone here has the Arty Aco ring, or if anyone has seen it IRL? Any input  would be great, thank you!



Thanks a bunch !

I have seen it - I ordered all of them to compare and sent the ones back that I didn't feel 100% committed to keeping. 

It is seriously a lovely ring and better in real life than it is in photos. The reason why I didn't keep it is because I personally was already in love with the Arty Too (which I got in gold and silver). If the Arty Too didn't exist, I would have kept it, because it doesn't have a coloured stone that prevents you from wearing it with certain things. 

Just my opinion of course!


----------



## hermesugo

Hi Ash,

Thanks for that, I already have the Arty Oval and was thinking of another oval, but the Aco appeals to me too.....ahhh decisions, decisions ....I can't find any pics of this the Aco so I don't know what it looks like on but it sure is pretty.


----------



## honeybunch

Hi Ladies, I want to buy my first Arty Oval but I just cannot make a decision about the colour. Near to home, they stock Khaki, Lapis and Pink, and one Coral. I love turquoise but have a lot of turquoise jewellery, and I would have to do a mail order from the YSL boutique for that.  I definitely don't like the pink. So basically it's out of Khaki, Lapis and Coral. I wear a lot of black and grey during the winter, and in the summer - grey, black, nautical stripes, khaki, white, and also floral dresses. I also wear dark nail polishes. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## ashxoxo

hermesugo said:


> Hi Ash,
> 
> Thanks for that, I already have the Arty Oval and was thinking of another oval, but the Aco appeals to me too.....ahhh decisions, decisions ....I can't find any pics of this the Aco so I don't know what it looks like on but it sure is pretty.



Maybe order it from somewhere that gives free returns? So if you don't like it you can just send it on back


----------



## hermesugo

Honeybunch- Tough choice,they are all lovely colors! I just got the coral, I wear alot dark colors and thought this would add a nice touch of color to my outfit, and I also thought it would be a nice color for summer months too. I am wanting to order another one, can't decide between the Lapis and Khaki! Hope you make your choice soon, since you have a store near you maybe you can pop in and try them on?

Ash- That's a good idea, will def keep that in mind!


----------



## Ladylu1

I have just bought the black ............ and with this one already they are four.


----------



## hermesugo

^ Beatiful! May I know where you purchased this one from?


----------



## hermesugo

Ok ladies, its decision making time.....sorry to have to drag you into this! I just got the oval in coral and am thinking to get another one, the choices are between the oval in lapis or the White Enamel ( Arty Aco) What do you ladies think? Thanks!!! I am at a lost, so any input would be great here!


----------



## Ladylu1

hermesugo said:


> ^ Beatiful! May I know where you purchased this one from?


 

Thanks......... in NAP.


----------



## hermesugo

Congrats, its lovely, I guess they don't have it on the NAP US site....can't wait to see some modeling pics!


----------



## jen_sparro

*Honeybunch*- I would recommend the Lapis colour given your wardrobe, and it is more flexible with darker nail polishes. The gold with the vivid blue pops against black and darker colours, I've worn mine with my favourite navy/white stripe dress and it pops like crazy against it! I wear a lot of the same colours as you listed and the lapis works so well, personally I feel the coral is more restricted and the khaki doesn't shine like Lapis or Coral do. But they are all beautiful so you really can't go wrong! 

*Hermesugo*- I haven't seen the Aco, and you can see from above how crazy I am over the lapis... it really comes down to your personal preference, is there any way you can order both, check them out in person and return the one you decided against? 

*Ladylu*- you lucky girl! I am so envious of your collection  Share? hehe


----------



## honeybunch

^^Thank you.  That's helpful.  I've just seen the black one on NAP and now I'm starting to like that one too!


----------



## kathh

etoupe said:


> Im looking for an arty ring in the silver with black or green! anybody seen it anywhere other than from cultstatus?? Are they from the new season? the ysl boutique in spore doesnt have them yet!



I emailed YSL online assistance looking for the black/silver and they told me the New York store has them in stock. The number is 212.980.2970 

I called them today and they said they can ship if you pay by AMEX or a bank transfer. They are sending me an email on Monday with details on how to pay.

Hope this helps!


----------



## lil_fashionista

kathh said:


> I emailed YSL online assistance looking for the black/silver and they told me the New York store has them in stock. The number is 212.980.2970
> 
> I called them today and they said they can ship if you pay by AMEX or a bank transfer. They are sending me an email on Monday with details on how to pay.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Please post the details from YSL, or pm me if you prefer.  I'd really love to get a silver Arty ring!


----------



## kathh

lil_fashionista said:


> Please post the details from YSL, or pm me if you prefer.  I'd really love to get a silver Arty ring!



They haven't sent me the email yet, I should receive it tomorrow. 

The first email said: 

_Thank you for taking the time to contact Yves Saint Laurent._

_We kindly suggest that you  contact our New York Boutique at 212.980.2970 as they have available  stock in the merchandise in which you have inquired._

_ If you  have any questions or would like additional assistance, please feel free  to contact us by replying to this email or you may reach us at  1.800.399.0929.
_

_Kind regards,_

_YSL.COM Online Assistance_
_Email: online.assistance@ysl.com_
_Phone Number: (800) 399-0929 _
_Monday through Friday 9:00 am to 6:00 pm EST_

This was regarding the black ring in a size 8. I'll let you know what the next email says when it arrives


----------



## Ladylu1

The black has come to me.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Love it!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Bee_Bee91

Thats beautiful! does anyone know where you can buy the arty in the UK? Im desperarely waiting for NAP to bring them back in stock, and cant wait any longer!!


----------



## honeybunch

^Selfridges and Harvey Nichols.


----------



## Bee_Bee91

ok thanks  Ive looked on there website but there isnt any. Do they post it, if you phone up?


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Gorgeous, *ladylu!!*

Thought I would post this pic in this thread. It's not the best picture of me, but my YSL ring really stands out. It was taken at a friend's wedding.


----------



## hermesugo

^ Great pic! the ring is beautiful and your coat is lovely!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

^^^^Thank you! The coat is from Club Monaco.


----------



## jen_sparro

I think you look lovely *CourtneyMc22*! I'm not a weirdo or anything (I hope) but I wish I had your hair colour! I long for dark brown hair, so much better than my dark blonde... And you're right, the first thing I noticed was that gorgeous ring!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

^^^Aww, thank you so much, *jen!* And I totally understand the hair thing. It took me _years_ to finally be comfortable with my natural hair color (I used to lighten it for years and years). It's funny, we always think the "grass is greener," I suppose.


----------



## Assets

GAWD! you all have such beautiful rings! I need to get one too..


----------



## tamy

love your rings!!! i just ordered the pink one from NAP and sized up based on your recommendations... hope it fits!!!


----------



## lil_fashionista

kathh said:


> They haven't sent me the email yet, I should receive it tomorrow.
> 
> The first email said:
> 
> _Thank you for taking the time to contact Yves Saint Laurent._
> 
> _We kindly suggest that you  contact our New York Boutique at 212.980.2970 as they have available  stock in the merchandise in which you have inquired._
> 
> _ If you  have any questions or would like additional assistance, please feel free  to contact us by replying to this email or you may reach us at  1.800.399.0929.
> _
> 
> _Kind regards,_
> 
> _YSL.COM Online Assistance_
> _Email: online.assistance@ysl.com_
> _Phone Number: (800) 399-0929 _
> _Monday through Friday 9:00 am to 6:00 pm EST_
> 
> This was regarding the black ring in a size 8. I'll let you know what the next email says when it arrives



Thank you!


----------



## Assets

Anyone seen in turquoise?


----------



## luvmy3girls

what finger do you think it looks best on? the middle or ring finger?? thanks


----------



## CourtneyMc22

^^^I think it overwhelms my ring finger, so I bought mine so that they fit on my middle or index finger. It's really just comes down to personal preference, though.


----------



## ashxoxo

YSL Arty Too rings + YSL Arty cuff


----------



## jen_sparro

^Gorgeous! I love your metallic jumper too


----------



## bleumarine

Finally: YSL arty ring in turquoise size 6! I usually wear size 7/8


----------



## jen_sparro

Lovely! Looks amazing against the red


----------



## Ilgin

I've ordered my first arty today from NAP



I got a size 5, the smallest size available. I hope it fits, my fingers are tiny.


----------



## luvmy3girls

bleumarine said:


> Finally: YSL arty ring in turquoise size 6! I usually wear size 7/8


 love it. so are you usually an american 7/8? if so, then you would say it runs big? thanks


----------



## bleumarine

yes it unexpectedly runs pretty big, since my fingers are so bulky too hahaha size 6 usually only fits my pinky finger


----------



## styledbyher

hey guys! i have the lapis arty ring in a size 5. i initially wanted to wear it on my index finger but bought the wrong size.. returns would make me lose around $100 from the order so i kept i anyways but it fits perfectly on my ring finger. 

im dying to get a coral colour now and would like it to fit on my index finger!.. do u guys think i shud be getting a size 7 for it to fit comfortably?

ive got long fingers but my hands are generally quite big as well. im not sure if this helps but im a size 11 for a mcqueen skull ring..

im just a afriad that a 6 may be two small because the 5 only fits halfway down my index finger!


----------



## luvmy3girls

How do you guys feel about it in the pink color?


----------



## CourtneyMc22

*ashxoxo, *beautiful photo!! Love your whole ensemble! 

*bleumarine,* your turquoise ring is beautiful! I have that and coral and turq will always be my favorite. 

*jacmarcella, *I'm not sure if this will help you decide, but I initially ordered my coral arty in a 6 (b/c Saks didn't have the 7 at that time), and it only fit on my ring finger. It wasn't _thinking_ about going on my middle or index finger. I returned it and ordered the 7 when it came back in stock and it fits easily on my middle and index finger, and it's even a little loose given the time of day. But I guess everyone is different so I guess it really depends how different your index/middle is to your ring finger, you know. Hope that helps.

I'm really surprised that the ring is fitting big on some people. I wonder if they have changed the sizing. As I said above, the 6 only fit my ring finger and _all _my other fingers I wear on that finger are 5s or even sometimes 4 3/4s....odd. 

*luvmy3girls*, I think the pink looks gorgeous against the gold hardware. I haven't seen it in person though.


----------



## styledbyher

thanks courtney ! i tink that helps il get the 7 just to be safe! anyways my right hand is bigger than the left so im sure it will fit on one finger somehow lol!!  def getting the coral glass


----------



## styledbyher

hey guys, i have the lapis and im planning to get the coral glass arty ring. 

do any of u wear both at once? one on each hand? is it overwhelming lol?


----------



## styledbyher

hey guysss im in a dilemma. shud i get the pink enamel or the coral?


----------



## jen_sparro

^*Jac*- just to put in my two cents, I think 7 would be better for you too, I personally prefer the coral over the pink, the marbling of the coral makes it alittle brighter and more 3D looking (sounds weird I know) while the pink is very pretty but pretty flat looking as it's one tone. There is a picture of Natasha Goldenberg wearing two at once on the first page of this thread if you're interested. 

*luvmy3girls*- the pink is very pretty, they all are, so you can't go wrong... it depends on your wardrobe really, and personal taste 

*Ilgin*- congrats hun!  I've heard the Arty Dots rings run large, let us know what you think when you receive it... and some pics please 

As far as sizing goes, 5-6 tend to run small while 7-8 are alittle bigger... at least that's what I've thought judging from what people have said and my own experience... YSL tends to be pretty consistent with sizing...


----------



## styledbyher

thanks jen!!! yea i tink im gona get the coral . it looks better together with the lapis as well. .. also, do u think its weird if i wear one on each hand instead?

as the coral would fit my index finger. and the lapis on my ring finger. i would probably wear it on both hands? lol?? what do u think?


----------



## jen_sparro

I think wearing one on each hand is a much cleaner look than wearing two on the same hand... Ring and index and perfect IMO 
I'm thinking the coral might be the next one I get too...


----------



## styledbyher

hey jen! thanks for the reply! do u have any idea if there will be any aditional charge to my debit masttercard when i purchase from net-a-porter? im with commenwealth. lol. do u have any idea?

i purchased from saks the last time and it was $1 international transaction fee.


----------



## styledbyher

hang on. with net-a-porter, i can only order from the austrailia site that ships from the uk? 
sigh that means i have to order from saks which takes forever to get to me! lol


----------



## jen_sparro

I paid with amex, don't know if that made any difference... I can check if I got charged any fees, don't think I did? Yeah it sucks we can't use the US NAP website :/ Let me know if you want me to check and I'll dig out my records.
I waited forever until NAP restocked... they work out cheaper than the US, and I'm all for saving money, if you're not in a hurry for one you could wait till NAP restocks?


----------



## styledbyher

hey jen! i realised i cud. lol. got confused as i read than usa site only sents to us, canada or selected countries but i called them up and they are able to ship to australia. i havnt checked out yet. just really deciding if i shud get it.


----------



## jen_sparro

^NAP ships to Oz thru their UK warehouses... I just checked and the only YSL Arty rings they have currently are the Arty Dots in White. I didn't think the NAP US site would ship here  

Don't rush yourself!


----------



## styledbyher

hey jen.

but i called up the nap customer care and they said that the us site would ship it. i actually went throught the checkout process halfway and it let me choose australia as a country as well as the international shipping


----------



## jen_sparro

Seriously?! For some reason I had it in my head that Oz could only buy stuff from the UK... if not that's fantastic! Oh dear... there goes my savings


----------



## styledbyher

do u have any idea what happens if i miss a parcel by dhl? will they leave a receipt in which i call them up to reschedule another time? how does this work?


----------



## jen_sparro

^They will leave a slip and you can either ring them and arrange a time or I think they try again the next day. DHL are very good with their tracking so if you keep an eye on their tracking info you should be able to tell when they'll deliver it. 

Did you see how much shipping is from the US to Aus though? $55 US ouch!


----------



## styledbyher

thanks!! i can stay home any day to waitt for them acept friday im working from 12pm so im afraid they wud deliver then. well hopefuly il be able to catch them! lol. yes shipping is painful but still cheaper than if i get it from cultstatus.


----------



## styledbyher

i bought the coral !! yay! lol it will be here in 3-5 days. : )


----------



## jen_sparro

CultStatus is heinous with their pricing... I only buy from them if I absolutely have to lol  

Yay! Please post pics when you receive it, I love seeing everyone's pics 

Btw- do you mind if I ask how much shipping they charged you? Is it the flat $55 or cheaper?


----------



## styledbyher

hey! unfortunately it was flat rate of 55....


----------



## jen_sparro

^That bugs me... no ring should cost $55 shipping, wish NAP would be more flexible on shipping costs!


----------



## Ilgin

jen_sparro said:


> *Ilgin*- congrats hun!  I've heard the Arty Dots rings run large, let us know what you think when you receive it... and some pics please


 
Thanks my dear! I'll post pics when it gets here and fingers crossed it fits perfectly!


----------



## roma375

So I was looking at Saks.com and they sell the Arty for 195.  The ysl website I think is 225 or 250.  Why the price difference?


----------



## styledbyher

^ i think theres a post furthur back in this thread that says ysl increased their prices but sak and nap remains the same


----------



## MolMol

can you buy ysl rings at nordstrom in store?


----------



## styledbyher

hey guys! so excited i called up dhl and my parcel is on a flight and is should arrive in melbourne tomorow. DHL also told me the net-a-porter shipment seems to be moving very quickly! im so excited i only ordered it late last night lol. : )


----------



## jen_sparro

^Wow that's fast, mine took about 5 days I think from the UK. I'm so excited for you!

*Ilgin*, I'm sure it will fit you perfectly and it'll look amazing on you!


----------



## Ilgin

^^ I hope so,*jen*! I still need to get an arty oval!:greengrin: I was browsing Saks and they have stock for size 5. Just to check, I added one in bag and proceeded to check out. According to my country's custom regulations if my order is beyond 150, I'm obliged to pay a 20% sales tax but on the checkout page of Saks it said the subtotal is inclusive of duty and vat and the price is 100% guaranteed- there won't be additional charges upon delivery. Is this accurate? If so, it is still cheaper than ebay!


----------



## MolMol

i really want an arty ring in silver? anyone know where I can get one besides the over priced ones on ebay?? thanks!


----------



## jen_sparro

^Someone found a silver in a boutique... you could try calling the boutiques and seeing if any have them. Or I know CultStatus (store in Perth, but ships internationally) have them, but they are more expensive than Saks etc. 
I've posted a link to CS here in the thread, you could email them for pricing etc. they are very helpful 

*Ilgin*, I'm afraid I'm not much help, I thought if you were outside the US you were excluded from VAT... which implies then your country would charge you... but I'm not sure, is there any way you can email Saks or your country's customs and get a clear answer? Oz will allow anything in up to the value of $1000 aus in without sales/import tax. Sorry I can't offer any help


----------



## Ilgin

Thanks for your input, *jen*! I've connected to a live chat and asked to a costumer rep. he said Saks cannot determine the amount of tax my country's customs may charge yet on the webpage it says no additional charges. If I have to pay an additional tax upon delivery it won't be more than 80 TRY anyways($50 app) so I've ordered my second arty from Saks!!! I got the oval with coral stone. Now I have two packages on the way!!


----------



## jen_sparro

^Congrats on your second one too! I hope the customs lets them through without any charges


----------



## Ilgin

The first package has arrived from NAP! I cannot believe how rocket fast is the DHL shipping!!

*Arty white enamel*


----------



## honeybunch

^^Lovely!


----------



## styledbyher

URGENT!!
Has anyone ordered from nap before?
i just received mine!! gorgeous! butt thers no dustbag?? it camee packaged unprofesionaly in a bubble wrap in the box!

mine from saks had a dustbag! help guys!


----------



## styledbyher

Ilgin said:


> The first package has arrived from NAP! I cannot believe how rocket fast is the DHL shipping!!
> 
> *Arty white enamel*
> 
> View attachment 1329856
> 
> View attachment 1329857
> 
> View attachment 1329858





hey! urs looks gorgeous!! mine jst arrived too! but does urs haf a dustbag??


----------



## styledbyher

anyways here pictures of my two artys..

what do u guys think of wearing them both at the same time? is it too much?


----------



## styledbyher

guys im really annoyed : ( i have a feeling my coral was the last one in stock as i checked back on nap and there arnt anymore corals. i dunt even know if they will send me another dustbag. just emailed them. any suggestions?


----------



## bleumarine

my purchase from Neiman Marcus also didn't come with the dust bag, they only wrapped it in papers! but then I emailed them and they even sent me a new box + dustbag. try to contact them, i think they should have some extras


----------



## styledbyher

ive rang up nap and they will send me the dustbag. i just thought its really unprofessional to chuck the ring in a bubble wrap in the box..

anyways, im still waiting for that confirmation email...


----------



## jen_sparro

*Ilgin*, lovely! It looks like a good fit  Cannot wait to see your next one!
*Jac*, that's a shame! NAP UK sent mine in a dustbag in box. They were very professional, but I'm sure they'll send you a dustbag!
Both rings look fabulous on you (love the dark nail polish )


----------



## Ilgin

*Jac*, mine came with a dustbag. It was my first order from NAP and I'm quite satisfied with their service. I'm sure they'll send you a dustbag immediately. Btw, your coral and lapis look amazing and it is definitely not too much! 

*jen*, thanks love, it is a perfect fit! I received a confirmation mail today from Saks saying my order has shipped. I cannot wait too! The bad thing is I'm becoming ADDICTED!!! Arty too is also growing on me!:ninja:


----------



## jen_sparro

^I know what you mean! I'd love to get another... I love the Arty Dots in that light blue colour  I plan to get another this year all being well budget-wise


----------



## honeybunch

jacmarcella, your rings look gorgeous!

I really can't decide between the coral and the lapis.  I have been to check them out a couple of times but still can't decide. They are now both on hold for me till tomorrow.  I wear mainly black, grey, creams, breton stripes, and sometimes khaki in the summer.  Can anyone help me to decide?  Or for people who have both, which do you wear more often?  TIA.


----------



## jen_sparro

*Honey*, my vote goes to Lapis... personally I don't think Coral goes as nicely with khaki and black, but as I said before, you can't go wrong with either!


----------



## honeybunch

^Thanks Jen.  I agree about the lapis looking better with black but I'm thinking that the lapis looks a bit flat, whereas the coral has the lines on it which make it look less flat.


----------



## jen_sparro

It's hard to see in photos but the lapis has tiny specks of gold throughout it, when it hits the sunlight it sparkles like crazy... the coral looks better in lowlight to me 





^See the gold flecks, my picture isn't the best... sorry I don't have the coral to compare in sunlight.


----------



## boxermomof2

I ordered the coral from NAP and it arrived yesterday without a dustbag. It was loose in the box- without tissue or bubble wrap too. The NAP box was nicely wrapped. 
Another odd detail about my order is my receipt! They sent a receipt from another customer with $1840.00 worth of merchandise.
I've decided to keep the ring but after reading this thread I realize I should call them about the dust bag and receipt. 

I don't know if anyone has seen this in the Wang forum, but these modeling photos are the reason I bought the coral!!! 
TPF member cinnabun4chu. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/alexander-wang/alexander-wang-rocco-duffle-bag-475847-297.html







I own the pink stone, which I adore. The pink looks much better IRL. It reminds me of a mood ring.


----------



## honeybunch

Jen - Yes, up close the lapis looks stunning but from a bit of a distance I felt it looked a bit flat to me. Do you have both coral and lapis?


----------



## jen_sparro

*Boxermom*, that picture is stunning! 
*Honey*, no I don't have both, only the lapis (hopefully that'll change). But I have tried on the coral quite a few times (I tossed up between the lapis and coral too). The coral definitely stands out from a distance, I was just too mesmerised by the sparkles in the lapis


----------



## Ilgin

*jen*, love the lapis on you!

*honey*, both coral and lapis are equally amazing. I think coral would be nice to add a little pop to your outfits and trust me, coral looks fantastic with black.

*boxermom*, beautiful pic! I love your AW rocco and coral arty but what's the other ring?? It is absolutely stunning!


----------



## boxermomof2

That's not my pic!  That is TPF member cinnabun4chu. She's always posting awesome modeling pics in the Wang subforum. She has amazing style and looks fabulous in EVERYTHING! 
I love her blog too. 
http://www.myblissisthisway.blogspot.com/

The second ring is soixante neuf hammered ring.


----------



## Ilgin

^^ Ohh, sorry! I was so absorbed by the picture!!


----------



## boxermomof2

Ilgin said:


> ^^ Ohh, sorry! I was so absorbed by the picture!!



I know! I ordered the ring after I she posted the photo. So I have her to blame when the bill comes.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

boxermomof2 said:


> I know! I ordered the ring after I she posted the photo. So I have her to blame when the bill comes.



haha I just found this thread! great that there is an arty ring thread.. i'm definitely obsessed with them  here are the pictures i showed the alexander wang gals:
















*boxer *- you're too funny, i'm glad i helped you choose to buy the ring


----------



## cookiesnomore

*cinnabun4chu:* I so envy your rings. Lovely indeed!

Does anybody know where to find the ring in turquoise? Saks doesn't seem to carry them anymore, nor NAP.


----------



## jen_sparro

*Cinnabun*, your collection is  and your manicure is fab!


----------



## honeybunch

I got the Lapis in the end.  I had my heart set on the coral from the pictures but when I got to the store, the SA had only saved the lapis and not the coral, even though she said she would hold both for me.  I was pretty disappointed but ended up walking away with the lapis.  It looks great with some of the charcoal coloured clothes I have but I'm going to try it with some more outfits to see how it looks.  I would have loved to see the turquoise in real life but nowhere has it up here.  I love turquoise, so maybe that would have been the perfect one for me.  Does anyone know if these exact same rings and colours come in silver as well?


----------



## boxermomof2

cookiesnomore said:


> Does anybody know where to find the ring in turquoise? Saks doesn't seem to carry them anymore, nor NAP.



I think you have to call around to YSL boutique. I'm looking for a turquoise too. I called YSL in New York and they told me they get them in all the time, but they sell fast.
*
Cinn*, glad to see you in this thread! I love all your modeling photos! I think you have amazing style. :sunnies You need to post your latest lapis photos here too.


----------



## Ilgin

There are a few listings of turquoise on ebay but a bit overpriced. AFAIK, the turquoise also comes in silver. I LOVE the silver most with this fabulous green stone ...




*Cinnabun*, you have an amazing collection!!


----------



## Girlnyc76

i have the lapis and want one more> honey gold or green?


----------



## ReisKitty

Green!


----------



## mosambi

I am so excited to have discovered this thread! I am a latecomer to the YSL arty ring....the more I see the more I like! I wear lots of big statement rings and this is SO up my street! I can't think how i missed this for SO long! Anyway, was wondering if anyone has ordered from the YSL online boutique? Apart from this and Saks and NAP, are there other online retailers that carry this fab ring? Any advice (and enabling) will be much appreciated!


----------



## boxermomof2

I ordered pink and lapis from YSL online. They ship fast. I returned the lapis. Shopping and returns are a breeze with them. They sent a return UPS label with both orders, and didn't charge me for return shipping.


----------



## mosambi

boxermomof2 said:


> I ordered pink and lapis from YSL online. They ship fast. I returned the lapis. Shopping and returns are a breeze with them. They sent a return UPS label with both orders, and didn't charge me for return shipping.




Thank you!!!


----------



## MolMol

i ordered a silver arty ring with a black stone! They have some available at the vegas store.  I'm so glad that I didnt resort to the over priced ebay silver rings!


----------



## KaraNV

Are you all sizing up a size for the finger you plan on wearing it on because of how large the ring is or are you ordering your normal rings size??

Thanks


----------



## CoachGirl12

KaraNV said:


> Are you all sizing up a size for the finger you plan on wearing it on because of how large the ring is or are you ordering your normal rings size??
> 
> Thanks


I would like to know the same thing too! I normally wear a 7-7.5 on my ring finger, but would like to wear this ring on my middle finger (which I always wear a sz 8).. I have pretty narrow/long fingers... so would a 6 or 7 work for my middle finger do you think?? TIA!


----------



## KaraNV

CoachGirl12 said:


> I would like to know the same thing too! I normally wear a 7-7.5 on my ring finger, but would like to wear this ring on my middle finger (which I always wear a sz 8).. I have pretty narrow/long fingers... so would a 6 or 7 work for my middle finger do you think?? TIA!


 
Hi Coach Girl,
We wear about the same sizes, I want to where it comfortable(I don't like rings tight) I where an 8 on my middle finger also, which is how I would like to were this ring, so I was wondering if a 7 or if I needed to stay true to size with an 8??? 
Hope someone can chime in for us and just give us an educated guess.


----------



## hazeltt

Do you know where I can still find this ring in turquoise in a size 7?


----------



## CoachGirl12

KaraNV said:


> Hi Coach Girl,
> We wear about the same sizes, I want to where it comfortable(I don't like rings tight) I where an 8 on my middle finger also, which is how I would like to were this ring, so I was wondering if a 7 or if I needed to stay true to size with an 8???
> Hope someone can chime in for us and just give us an educated guess.


yeah, I hear ya, I wish I had a Saks or a store close by where I could just go and try it on, but unfortunately I'd have to order it online.. I looked at the measurements and measured the circumference, but I don't think the mm sizing was right because that put me at a size 5 in this YSL ring, and that can't be right, LOL


----------



## KaraNV

CoachGirl12 said:


> yeah, I hear ya, I wish I had a Saks or a store close by where I could just go and try it on, but unfortunately I'd have to order it online.. I looked at the measurements and measured the circumference, but I don't think the mm sizing was right because that put me at a size 5 in this YSL ring, and that can't be right, LOL


 
I went ahead and ordered the 7 from Saks to check it out and hope it works...It said it will arrive by 3/2/2011, so CoachGirl I will update you on my experience. I live chatted and the rep told me they never carry the ring in 8, so I figured I would just go for it. I tried to measure too, and i agree with you. Let you know what comes of it when it arrives. Let me know if you have any questions....

We will probably get an answer today or tomorrow on this thread. I hope we both can find one that works for us..

Kara


----------



## CoachGirl12

KaraNV said:


> I went ahead and ordered the 7 from Saks to check it out and hope it works...It said it will arrive by 3/2/2011, so CoachGirl I will update you on my experience. I live chatted and the rep told me they never carry the ring in 8, so I figured I would just go for it. I tried to measure too, and i agree with you. Let you know what comes of it when it arrives. Let me know if you have any questions....
> 
> We will probably get an answer today or tomorrow on this thread. I hope we both can find one that works for us..
> 
> Kara


YAY! Thats cool, yeah let me know for sure if it ends up fitting you. I'm assuming you are going to wear it on your middle finger then? What color did you get?  Is it free shipping too at Saks?


----------



## KaraNV

CoachGirl12 said:


> YAY! Thats cool, yeah let me know for sure if it ends up fitting you. I'm assuming you are going to wear it on your middle finger then? What color did you get?  Is it free shipping too at Saks?


 

I am ok if it fits my ring finger or middle finger on my right hand I guess worst case would be middle of left hand , I got black, I know boring but that is my style. I had the coral in my cart, but thought I better wait to see if it fits, etc. It is free shipping, I do have a Saks here, so if I need to return I can take it to the store, but I hope it is a keeper. I will keep you posted!


----------



## CoachGirl12

KaraNV said:


> I am ok if it fits my ring finger or middle finger on my right hand I guess worst case would be middle of left hand , I got black, I know boring but that is my style. I had the coral in my cart, but thought I better wait to see if it fits, etc. It is free shipping, I do have a Saks here, so if I need to return I can take it to the store, but I hope it is a keeper. I will keep you posted!


haha, thats the color I was going to get, well w/silver though since I'm a silver freak, LOL


----------



## KaraNV

CoachGirl12 said:


> haha, thats the color I was going to get, well w/silver though since I'm a silver freak, LOL


 
The Silver and black is AMAZING......I had to think it through myself. I could only find that combo at ysl.com. If I had not just got a huge silver ring from Alexander Mcqueen, if would have been a tough choice. Now we just have to figure out a size.......~Kara


----------



## honeybunch

Does anyone have a pic of the turquoise arty in silver?


----------



## jen_sparro

*Kara* and *CoachGirl*, I think an 8 might be a better fit for you both if you want it on your middle finger. The 7 and 8 I believe run alittle smaller than TTS. 
Let us know how you both go and don't forget to post pics


----------



## KaraNV

jen_sparro said:


> *Kara* and *CoachGirl*, I think an 8 might be a better fit for you both if you want it on your middle finger. The 7 and 8 I believe run alittle smaller than TTS.
> Let us know how you both go and don't forget to post pics


 
Thank you jen_sparro, I agree, but since the 7 at Saks for all that was available for now, and I can return it in store I went for it, just to try it. I would love to get an 8 Lapis like yours, but those 8 are hard to come by. Thank you for responding!!


----------



## jen_sparro

^gotcha  I hope you both find your dream rings soon!


----------



## KaraNV

jen_sparro said:


> ^gotcha  I hope you both find your dream rings soon!


 

Thanks for your help and suggestions, I ordered an 8 off of net-a-porter to cover my bases. Thanks for your pictures, etc, you have been very helpful!!

Kara


----------



## CoachGirl12

jen_sparro said:


> *Kara* and *CoachGirl*, I think an 8 might be a better fit for you both if you want it on your middle finger. The 7 and 8 I believe run alittle smaller than TTS.
> Let us know how you both go and don't forget to post pics


Thanks jen_sparro. I'll wait for Kara's report back on when she gets her rings... I unfortunately don't have any stores close by where I could return... so I'd like to buy and not have to return if you KWIM


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Ilgin said:


> There are a few listings of turquoise on ebay but a bit overpriced. AFAIK, the turquoise also comes in silver. I LOVE the silver most with this fabulous green stone ...
> 
> View attachment 1332843
> 
> 
> *Cinnabun*, you have an amazing collection!!



Thanks everyone, I never knew about this thread until I found *boxer  *on here!  That silver with green is gorgeous!! 

Here's another photo that *boxer* told me to put up:


----------



## cookiesnomore

Would any kind soul help to measure the diameter of size 6 and 7 of the arty ovale rings?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jen_sparro

^Further back in the thread I posted the mm diameters of all the sizes, I was sent those measurements from my local store CultStatus. They seem to be pretty reliable  HTH.


----------



## Ilgin

gorgeous pic, *cinna*! The key ring is so amazing too! Are you thinking of getting a silver?


----------



## cocochanellova

Is that key ring House of Harlow? Love it!! I have the arty ring in the green color that is new for spring and I am obsessed with it...thinking about going to the YSL boutique this week and "playing" with the other colors.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Ilgin said:


> gorgeous pic, *cinna*! The key ring is so amazing too! Are you thinking of getting a silver?



Yup, the key ring is House of Harlow, love it 

As for green, I already have three so I don't know that I could add one to my collection without giving another one up  but I have to say, I'm a bigger fan of the stone looking stone, rather than the other stone with the lines through it.. I just wrote a terrible explanation, hope at least someone understands what I'm talking about lol


----------



## cookiesnomore

jen_sparro said:


> ^Further back in the thread I posted the mm diameters of all the sizes, I was sent those measurements from my local store CultStatus. They seem to be pretty reliable  HTH.



Thanks! I got the post you referred to.


----------



## boxermomof2

FYI, the YSL online store has the turquoise color back in stock.


----------



## boxermomof2

I ordered the turquoise....I couldn't help myself!
I will have 3 colors- pink(my current favorite), coral, turquoise. I'm not buying another arty:girlwhack:, although the black/gold is VERY tempting!


----------



## Ilgin

cinnabun4chu said:


> Yup, the key ring is House of Harlow, love it
> 
> As for green, I already have three so I don't know that I could add one to my collection without giving another one up  but I have to say, I'm a bigger fan of the *stone looking stone*, rather than the other stone with the lines through it.. I just wrote a terrible explanation, hope at least someone understands what I'm talking about lol


lol I exactly know what u talking about. I saw the HOH key ring on Asos yesterday, a stunning piece indeed!

^Congrats on your turquoise,*boxer*!


----------



## Ilgin

While I was taking a little nap after an exhausting day at work, the Fedex guy rang the bell-brought me a little package from Saks...

Arty oval coral






I couldn't catch the amazing color on this beauty because of the lack of day light.








playing with my rings


----------



## honeybunch

^^Stunning.  Congrats!


----------



## boxermomof2

llgin, congrats! Love the white enamel ring.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Ilgin said:


> While I was taking a little nap after an exhausting day at work, the Fedex guy rang the bell-brought me a little package from Saks...
> 
> Arty oval coral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't catch the amazing color on this beauty because of the lack of day light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playing with my rings




oo i love the white enamel, i had the blue (light blue turquoiseish?) one briefly but never wore it out and decided it wasn't for me.  But that one one is beautiful on you!!!


----------



## jen_sparro

*Ilgin*, it looks incredible on you! The white and coral combination looks fab  Congrats on your two lovely rings!


----------



## nyc4ever

so pretty! i have the coral too i love love love my ring !


----------



## Ilgin

Thanks so much *honeybunch*, *boxer*, *cinna*, *jen*, *nyc4ever*!!!

can't wait to get another oval! I know that two will never be enough. I'm seriously in love with the green stone&gold combo.


----------



## MissCheetah

hi girls

what do you think about the wooden arty ring ?? is it nice ? 








Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## honeybunch

^^That's very unusual.  I've never seen it before.  Is the "stone" actually made from wood or just made to look like wood?


----------



## jen_sparro

*Miss Cheetah*, can I ask where you found this pic? I think that ring is awesome!


----------



## jessicaclarissa

the wooden arty is from net-a-porter. get yours now before it sold out


----------



## MissCheetah

honeybunch said:


> ^^That's very unusual. I've never seen it before. Is the "stone" actually made from wood or just made to look like wood?


 
yes i think its real wood , you can check it in NAP


----------



## MissCheetah

jen_sparro said:


> *Miss Cheetah*, can I ask where you found this pic? I think that ring is awesome!


 
its from net a porter and all the sizes are available now


----------



## Christine¤

Ilgin; where did you find that color? its amazing!!


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

Ilgin said:


> There are a few listings of turquoise on ebay but a bit overpriced. AFAIK, the turquoise also comes in silver. I LOVE the silver most with this fabulous green stone ...
> 
> View attachment 1332843
> 
> 
> *Cinnabun*, you have an amazing collection!!



Why are they so overpriced?  Because the silver is hard to find?

I'm looking for a turquoise/silver combination.  Does that exist?


----------



## Ilgin

Christine¤;18169409 said:
			
		

> Ilgin; where did you find that color? its amazing!!


Saks. It's available for pre order.



AStarN20Pearls said:


> Why are they so overpriced? Because the silver is hard to find?
> 
> I'm looking for a turquoise/silver combination. Does that exist?


 
hard to find in some sizes and they sell out quickly. I thought I've seen the turquoise/silver combo somewhere but can't find a pic now,maybe I was hallucinating??:weird:


----------



## Kayladoop

Hey I know this question's been asked a million times on here probably, but I am stressing over which size to order in my YSL arty ring. 

I wear a US size 7 through Forever 21 rings or any costume jewelery like that, would the size 7 YSL arty ring fit? Do they run big or small? Sometimes a 7 can be a little large for my middle finger. 

I'm freaking out!


----------



## jen_sparro

I didn't think the turquoise was ever produced in silver... but I could be wrong.

*Kayladoop*, I think you'd be best going with a seven. Personally I think the 7 and 8 run alittle small... which finger(s) are you planning on wearing it on? If you want to be really sure, I posted the diameter of the sizes further back in the thread. You could measure the diameter of a ring that fits you well and see what size it works out to then?


----------



## jessicaclarissa

Does anyone know where can I get the arty in lapis (deep blue) that ships to Singapore?
I've searched from Net-a-Porter and Saks, but they're sold out.

Let me know!


----------



## luvmy3girls

have you guys experienced any tarnishing or the gold rubbing off? thanks


----------



## ELove4

Hey everyone!

First time posting on this forum...and I wanted to show everyone my new arty ring. 

I have small fingers but after reading so many posts and looking at all the pictures on this forum I decided to go with a size 6 to be safe. I actually don't think size 6 runs small. It's actually a little larger than some of my other size 6 rings, so I have to wear it on my middle ringer instead of my ring finger like I originally planned. It fits well though on my middle finger but much too big on my ring finger. I love the ring either way--probably my favorite in my  collection. So beautiful! I want the lapis now! 

Anyway, here's a picture!


----------



## Ilgin

*ELove4*! The coral looks beautiful on you ring twinnie!


----------



## MissCheetah

Elove4

your ring looks lovely


----------



## ELove4

Thank you ladies!


----------



## cookiesnomore

I think Saks website just increased their price of arty rings. Aww man, I should've bought mine months ago.


----------



## flossyxo

Does anybody know where I can get the arty dots ring in light blue/turquoise? In a size 7 or 8. I've emailed Harvey Nichols, Selfridges and NAP with no luck  The YSL site is way too expensive especially to ship to the UK arghhhh! I need this ring in my life!! hehe


----------



## mosambi

Had to share mine too!
How can anyone possibly stop at one?!


----------



## MissCheetah

flossyxo said:


> Does anybody know where I can get the arty dots ring in light blue/turquoise? In a size 7 or 8. I've emailed Harvey Nichols, Selfridges and NAP with no luck  The YSL site is way too expensive especially to ship to the UK arghhhh! I need this ring in my life!! hehe


 
i saw it in NAP today but for the united states


----------



## MissCheetah

mosambi woow it looks amazing on you , nice colour


----------



## Ilgin

flossyxo said:


> Does anybody know where I can get the arty dots ring in light blue/turquoise? In a size 7 or 8. I've emailed Harvey Nichols, Selfridges and NAP with no luck  The YSL site is way too expensive especially to ship to the UK arghhhh! I need this ring in my life!! hehe


 
You can get a size 7 at Saks.


----------



## Ilgin

cookiesnomore said:


> I think Saks website just increased their price of arty rings. Aww man, I should've bought mine months ago.


 
Ohh, I just realized that. wtf ???


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I know!!! I was ready to get the turquoise yesterday and I saw they're now $250! That's almost a 30% increase! Are they owned by Chanel or something???


----------



## jen_sparro

^:lolots: maybe they're in kahoots with Chanel... I hope NAP UK won't up their prices... I have a budget here YSL!


----------



## cookiesnomore

I'm not so sure I want to get rings anymore now they're more expensive. Afterall, the rings are just costume jewelry, not real gold or anything. Awwww mann....what a bummer.


----------



## alya

I know I was shocked, I looked at one at Saks and decided to sleep it over, ... the next morning it's 250 from 195!!!


----------



## Chookana

Hey girls!!
Just letting you know that they have the gold with black resin arty in stock at net-a-porter NOW!!!! I just bought one, the total cost + shipping $196.33 ... Can't wait to receive it, it's my first one


----------



## hermesugo

So happy I got mine before the price hike, I knew it would increase since the YSL site had already increased their prices! I hate all these prices hikes!


----------



## dustgirl

Yikes! I was planning on hitting up the YSL store in LA later this month (I'm on vacay!) to maybe pick up a second arty oval ring. I have a turquoise from my BF, but need the coral or lapis. If they are now $250 I dunno if I can drop that on costume jewelry. I have a size 7 that's a bit big on my ring finger, so thought I would see if I could find a size 8. I guess if the YSL site increased their prices, then it's in effect at the stores too. Any where else in LA that sells them?


----------



## mosambi

Okay, I couldn't resist!


----------



## Ilgin

^ so beautiful!!


----------



## mrsallan

I think they even have a price increase in NAP too. But its still cheaper for us in Australia to purchase from NAP than Saks. Cheaper postage.


----------



## mosambi

Ilgin said:


> ^ so beautiful!!



Thanks! I love it!


----------



## MyHjourney

MY VERY FIRST YSL RING!!!!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^That looks gorgeous! I wish the picture was bigger though!


----------



## cinnabun4chu




----------



## kat99

moilesmots said:


> MY VERY FIRST YSL RING!!!!



Looks beautiful! Congrats on the ring.


----------



## boxermomof2

moilesmots said:


> MY VERY FIRST YSL RING!!!!




Anyway to enlarge this pic? I would love to see a larger pic. What style is this? 


Cinn, you look gorgeous as usual!!! I always enjoy your mod pics.


----------



## jen_sparro

Boxermom- it's this one: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/107143


----------



## Ilgin

*moilesmots*, your arty 2 is gorgeous! love your polish too!
*cinnabun*, you look FAB!!!


----------



## randr21

pic from blogspot twelveofour


----------



## cinnabun4chu

randr21 said:


> pic from blogspot twelveofour



she looks fabulous, love all the rings she has  

*llgin -* thanks!!


----------



## boxermomof2

jen_sparro said:


> Boxermom- it's this one: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/107143



Thanks Jen! Wow, expensive, but pretty!!!





randr21 said:


> pic from blogspot twelveofour




I LOVE this! 
I want the turquoise ring. Anyone know who designs it?


----------



## MyHjourney

thanks for all who commented! took 2 more photos to show the beauty of the gem!!!
and this larger pictures are for *boxermomof2*
taken by my trusty blackberry (or shld i say whiteberry)










THANKS ALL! am currently eyeing the arty 2 cuff too! anyone has one of those here?? 
btw love all the rings here!!! gorgeous!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

alya said:


> I know I was shocked, I looked at one at Saks and decided to sleep it over, ... the next morning it's 250 from 195!!!


Oh, that's not cool at all! I always have weird bad luck like that too!!


----------



## Ilgin

I skipped on buying the turquoise.


----------



## boxermomof2

I just won a YSL Garnier Flower ring on eBay!


----------



## coralmewild

That ring looks gorgeous! congrats


----------



## jen_sparro

Congrats *Boxermom*!  Looking forward to seeing some modeling pics


----------



## boxermomof2

Thanks!

I will post pics when it gets here.


----------



## dreams

alya said:


> I know I was shocked, I looked at one at Saks and decided to sleep it over, ... the next morning it's 250 from 195!!!



Ugh, me too I've been waiting for the new green color to come into stock at Saks and now the price has gone up.

Has anyone seen the new color and can tell me it is ugly so I can feel better?


----------



## -HER

Just managed to buy Arty Oval Ring Lapis in Size 6 but i didnt realised it couldnt fit into my right middle finger! I tried on my left at the boutique and now im back 4days later at the boutique they dont have anymore! I bought from YSL Singapore anyway. Hoping they place me on waiting list for size 7.


----------



## Ilgin

dreams said:


> Ugh, me too I've been waiting for the new green color to come into stock at Saks and now the price has gone up.
> 
> Has anyone seen the new color and can *tell me it is ugly* so I can feel better?


 
No way, sorry! It's fab and ... PRICEY!


----------



## prettysquare

I think the wood finish is really interesting. It's almost anti-bling! Except of course for the over-the-top gold setting. 

It doesn't draw my eye as much as the lapis/turquoise/coral ones do. But not gonna lie, they're all pretty fantastic. 




MissCheetah said:


> hi girls
> 
> what do you think about the wooden arty ring ?? is it nice ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Julierose

HEY GUYS!!!

Help!  I am in love with these rings, but I have no idea how to chose a size??
I usually wear a size 6 on my middle finger, but I am afraid this ring runs small, so maybe I need to get the size 7?  Can those of you who own this ring share with me what size they ended up buying?

Also, I see they are available on the YSL website.  I love the light pink stone, is that the same as fushia?  Anyone own the fushia and have photos to post?

THANKS SO MUCH!!!!

HERE IS THE LINK:

http://ysl.com/us/en/onlineBoutique...Iconic-Arty-Oval-Ring-in-Multiple-Colors.aspx


----------



## jen_sparro

^I posted the diameters of the different sizes further back in the thread, if you have a ring which fits on the finger(s) you want to wear the Arty on, measure that and compare  

I would go for a 7 if I were you, but the smaller sizes can be tricky so if you can try the different sizes on... otherwise the measurements should be helpful, I hope! I'm not 100% on this, so maybe one of the other girls can chime in, but the fuchsia looks darker than the pink to me... so I think they are different.


----------



## prettysquare

*Julierose*, it seems like you're in NYC (from your name and location tag). Why don't you go to the YSL boutique on 57th? They have all the sizes (from 4-8, I believe) in stock. 

Is it just me or does the picture for the fuchsia one on the YSL site look like the setting is in gunmetal rather than gold?


----------



## Ilgin

^ Hmm... looks more like pale gold to me than gunmetal.


----------



## prettysquare

^You might be right. I have only seen the gold and gunmetal finishes. So since it didn't look like gold to me, I assumed it was the gunmetal finish shot in funny lighting. 
So...there is a pale gold finish available? Anyone know?


----------



## Julierose

Thank you guys!  I will go into the store on 57th street tomorrow and check out the sizes.  And I agree that the fuchsia looks like it's set in pale gold rather then yellow gold like the other rings. I prefer the more bubble gum pink stone with yellow gold to the darker fuchsia with lighter gold. Will post again after I try on the sizes and make a purchase! xoxo


----------



## Nhu Nhu

After following this tread for over a month, I pulled the trigger and got a turquoise Arty ring!  She came in last week and I have been wearing her non-stop!


----------



## prettysquare

^oh nice nice!
I did a double-take there because there was something familiar about you. 10 minutes later...me: it's the girl from youtube who tries to crawl into the LV neverfull!

Fabulous pictures! Keep sharing. Thanks!


----------



## randr21

these big arty rings are growing on me...oh no!


----------



## Julierose

Nhu Nhu said:


> After following this tread for over a month, I pulled the trigger and got a turquoise Arty ring!  She came in last week and I have been wearing her non-stop!



your ring is beautiful, and so are you!
What size did you get? you seem to have small fingers like me!!


----------



## Julierose

How did this happen????????????
I became obsessed with these arty rings!!! I see myself getting a couple very soon.  I am heading to the YSL store tomorrow, I will let you all know how they fit!!


----------



## Julierose

Ok guys!  True to my word, here is my report for the YSL ARTY RINGS!!!

I made it to the YSL store today in Manhattan and I tried on all the rings.  As far as I can tell, they run TRUE TO SIZE.  I am a size 6 on my middle finger, and the size 6 fit perfectly on that finger.  And, I am a size 4 on my ring finger, and the size 4 fit my ring finger perfectly!  

I purchased the turquoise one!!!!!!!!!!!!  YAY!  It's beautiful!!!!

Anyway, here is some eye candy.  Here are photos I took in the store today!!

Enjoy!  xoxoxo


----------



## jen_sparro

^Congrats! Wow you do have tiny little fingers, I'm jealous 
Those rings look gorgeous on you, but I'm so distracted by that amazing nail polish, can I ask what brand it's from?


----------



## Julierose

Hey Jen!! Of course you can!  My new obsession is GEL MANICURES.  If you never had one, basically they paint your nails with an OPI colored gel (Not nail polish), and then you put your hands under UV LIGHT, and it cures the gel and hardens it!  It lasts like 3 weeks, until you need to get your nails done again due to regrowth!  They never chip!  I am amazed, because I use my hands all the time doing dishes and errands ect, and my nails never, ever chip at all with this gen manicure!  Anyway, this time I used a brand other then OPI cause I wanted a bright pink color.  I think the brand began with a K, but when I walk by the salon tomorrow, I will find out the exact brand and name so that you can get it done if you want to get a gel manicure! 

Glad you love the rings!!!  I am in love with my turquoise one!  They have all the colors and sizes in the YSL store!!!


----------



## randr21

Julierose said:


> Ok guys!  True to my word, here is my report for the YSL ARTY RINGS!!!
> 
> I made it to the YSL store today in Manhattan and I tried on all the rings.  As far as I can tell, they run TRUE TO SIZE.  I am a size 6 on my middle finger, and the size 6 fit perfectly on that finger.  And, I am a size 4 on my ring finger, and the size 4 fit my ring finger perfectly!
> 
> I purchased the turquoise one!!!!!!!!!!!!  YAY!  It's beautiful!!!!
> 
> Anyway, here is some eye candy.  Here are photos I took in the store today!!
> 
> Enjoy!  xoxoxo


 
wow, the turquoise ring looks amazing on your hand...makes your pale and lovely hand stand out even more!  Are you usually a big ring gal?  is it heavy?  i may have to stop by the store soon...eek


----------



## Julierose

Hey Randr21!!  I do LOVE big rings a lot!  I wear them all the time.  This ring is especially large, and does stand out a lot, but I like that.  It's NOT heavy at all though!  Seriously, it's light!  Try them on in the store! They are beautiful in person!


----------



## prettysquare

gorgeous! I actually love that pink one too. I think its your modelling shots...you're really selling it for me =)

who was your SA?


----------



## ShoeLover

Thanks for sharing *Julie*! I am drooling over here! lol!


----------



## Ilgin

*Julie*!!! Congrats on your beautiful turquoise and thanks for sharing these amazing pics!


----------



## dreams

YSL ring in green 

Picture from moodboardblog.com


----------



## prettysquare

Woah! That's so pretty! Like the colour of tropical waters...amazing. 



dreams said:


> YSL ring in green
> Picture from moodboardblog.com


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

I have been watching these rings for quite some time.  Initially, I thought they were ugly.  Then, they began to grow on me.  Now, I can finally join this group!!!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

^^^^^^^Ooh, beautiful!! I love the silver and green combo, very unique!! Congrats!


----------



## Ilgin

AStarN20Pearls said:


> I have been watching these rings for quite some time. Initially, I thought they were ugly. Then, they began to grow on me. Now, I can finally join this group!!!


 
This is my hands down favorite in the silver series. Congrats!!


----------



## prettysquare

^I agree. I'm completely drawn to this colour. I have tried it on and the green makes my skin look ghastly. But it clearly works on you!


----------



## prettysquare

Thought I would share my coral ring too! I'm not quite as brave or stylish as *Cinnabun*, so I'll just share some "still life" shots 


cinnabun4chu said:


>


The ring backed by one of the artwork in my room





I love wearing it with other brassy gold jewelry.


----------



## prettysquare

I got a size 5. I wear it on my middle and pointer fingers. I really wanted to wear it on my ring finger, but even a size 4 was too big for that finger. And a size 4 was too small for my other fingers so I got a 5 in the end. It's only a bit loose. I have really skinny fingers but sticky-outy knuckles. 




Hangin' out with my kid robot friends! It's honestly such a scam to buy boxes you can't even see into...but they are cute aren't they?


----------



## prettysquare

last one


----------



## cinnabun4chu

prettysquare said:


> Thought I would share my coral ring too! I'm not quite as brave or stylish as *Cinnabun*, so I'll just share some "still life" shots
> 
> The ring backed by one of the artwork in my room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love wearing it with other brassy gold jewelry.



don't sell yourself short *pretty* these are gorgeous and the second photo with all the other jewelry is beautiful!  Also the last shot with the plant


----------



## jen_sparro

*Pretty*, your photos are lovely! That fern plant and the ring look so perfect together 

Saw this and thought I'd post it, I think this is the new 'green' with gold?
http://moodboard.typepad.com/.a/6a00d83539e9ed69e2014e86c944f2970d-800wi
source: moodboardblog


----------



## insane-maryjane

I only just recently learned of the Arty ring, last month or so. And now they're not easy to find online. Atleast not for Europe. I love these!!! 

Anyone know of good stockists in the UK or Germany? Or anywhere in Europe really? Online would be wonderful.

My finger sizes range from a 4 to small 5.5- how do you recommend sizing?

My favorite colors are the coral, lapis and turquoise. Any votes as to favorite colors and what wears best for all occasions? 

Any of you own more than one?  At some point I wouldn't mind getting two.

TIA!!!


----------



## Ilgin

^*maryjane*, NAP and Saks have stock. Saks has more variety(new season colors). I'm in Turkey and ordered the coral from Saks and the arty white enamel from Nap, shipping is super fast. My two faves are the turquoise and the coral- I enjoy bright neon colors.


----------



## Ilgin

prettysquare said:


> last one


----------



## prettysquare

Thanks Ilgin, Jen, and Cinnabun. That fern plant (I don't actually know if it is a fern) is the one plant I have not managed to kill with neglect. 

maryjane, if you order from Saks, you can go through *********** and get 6% cash back (sorry for the *s...but otherwise could not post that word...hope I haven't broken a posting rule.)



Ilgin said:


> ^*maryjane*, NAP and Saks have stock. Saks has more variety(new season colors). I'm in Turkey and ordered the coral from Saks and the arty white enamel from Nap, shipping is super fast. My two faves are the turquoise and the coral- I enjoy bright neon colors.


----------



## insane-maryjane

Thanks for all the recommendations girls! I will check out Sak's. Unfortunately Germany has horrible customs fees, upwards of 40% more. I'll see.....


----------



## Ilgin

Okay... Now, I'm torn between the turquoise and the new season aqua green. If you gotta choose one, which would it be? 

TIA!


----------



## prettysquare

^I would probably get the aqua green one. I think it's a super bright and fun stone. It would look so good with summer white and a bit of a tan. I already have the coral one (I love it, but I think it's one of the "safer" colors), so if I was to buy another one it would be in a bolder color. 

If it was my first purchase though, I would probably buy the turquoise. I think the turquoise stone is a look that is more versatile and could be worn with more outfits. 

One of the bloggers I follow jokingly said how awesome it would be if the stones were magnetic and we could switch them out! I thought that was beyond brilliant. If only! Then I could get a ring in gold and one in gunmetal and all the pretty stones! haha.


----------



## jen_sparro

*Ilgin*, I'd go the green too, after seeing it on a couple of blogs I'm in  It reminds me of the waters near the Maldives or what I imagine the ocean looks like in the Bahamas 

Is the green available at NAP? May have to be naughty and order my second one already!


----------



## Jaded81

Loving all these new pics! I wear my arty ring non-stop as well!!


----------



## randr21

Ilgin said:


> Okay... Now, I'm torn between the turquoise and the new season aqua green. If you gotta choose one, which would it be?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> View attachment 1362341
> 
> View attachment 1362342



i personally would pick the green b/c i like the color more, but the pattern on the turq i more interesting and unique.


----------



## insane-maryjane

Can anyone advise on sizing? True to size or if your fingers are between sizes? Size or down?


----------



## jen_sparro

^I'd size up if between sizes...

Here's the diameters of the different sizes, check against a ring you have that fits you, closest thing to trying on in store 
These measurements are taken of the diameter of the outline of the rings; so if you want to compare with a ring you have , please make an outline and measure across the diameter.

Size 5 approx 1.7cm diameter
Size 6 approx 1.75cm diameter
Size 7 approx 1.8cm diameter
Size8 approx 1.85cm diameter;


----------



## Ilgin

Thanks for your input, ladies!



prettysquare said:


> ^I would probably get the aqua green one. I think it's a super bright and fun stone. It would look so good with summer white and a bit of a tan. I already have the coral one (I love it, but I think it's one of the "safer" colors), so if I was to buy another one it would be in a bolder color.
> 
> If it was my first purchase though, I would probably buy the turquoise. I think the turquoise stone is a look that is more versatile and could be worn with more outfits.
> 
> One of the bloggers I follow jokingly said how awesome it would be if the stones were magnetic and we could switch them out! I thought that was beyond brilliant. If only! Then I could get a ring in gold and one in gunmetal and all the pretty stones! haha.


 
The magnetic stone idea is brilliant!! I have the coral too and I totally agree that the turq. is more versatile but the coral stone and the turq. have the same pattern so I guess I need something different this time.



jen_sparro said:


> *Ilgin*, I'd go the green too, after seeing it on a couple of blogs I'm in  It reminds me of the waters near the Maldives or what I imagine the ocean looks like in the Bahamas
> 
> Is the green available at NAP? May have to be naughty and order my second one already!


 
*Jen*, the aqua green is like "the heart of the Maldives". The green is not available at NAP. Saks has a deeper green(forest green). The aqua green is on ebay right now.


----------



## insane-maryjane

Thank you *Jen*!


----------



## jen_sparro

^No problem hun! Hoping to see some lovely pics from you soon in this thread! 

*Ilgin*, thanks for the heads up about the green, I'll need an 8 and evil bay only has a 7....  c'mon YSL I need a store in my home town! Is the green a boutique exclusive?


----------



## Ilgin

^ I don't know if it's a boutique exclusive but YSL online only carries the khaki green. There was a listing on bay in my size but now I see it's gone. I may go for the forest green in this case. We'll see ...


----------



## prettysquare

I wanted to share this picture from a blog I read:






The necklaces are really cool. I like the one on bottom left..it's a bit cut off in the photo.


----------



## prettysquare

interesting colours. I have not seen these before.
[EDIT] my bad, apparently these are imitation rings. Had me for a bit. Sorry!
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-cMc7q5CiZ...1lHDE/s320/ARTY+RING+%28Similar+to+YSL%29.jpg


----------



## insane-maryjane

Hey girls, restock of Arty rings at NAP!!!

I emailed them over the weekend and asked about future stock. She said they would within 24 hours and reserve one for me! I just purchased the dark blue and can't wait!!!


----------



## jen_sparro

^Thanks hun for the heads up! 
The Aqua is MINE!


----------



## Ladylu1

I have just bought these two in NAP ...... And with these already I have 6.


----------



## jen_sparro

^Please post pics of your collection once you receive these beauties


----------



## Ladylu1

jen_sparro said:


> ^Please post pics of your collection once you receive these beauties


 
 Yes!!!


----------



## Pinkydream

Yayyyyy I got the new green in a 6 as well)


----------



## alya

NAP has new rings in stock!!! Just ordered my first arty in blue. Can't wait to see it!!!!!


----------



## Ilgin

YAY!!!!!!!! Congrats ladies!! I've just purchased the aqua green!!!


----------



## prettysquare

I can't see them on NAP. Are they sold out already?!sad:


----------



## jen_sparro

^On the uk side, don't think US has restocked yet


----------



## flossyxo

I want to order one from NAP, I just don't know which colour!


----------



## ardj102

i THINK i was able to order one from the US site yesterday. If the prices show up in $, it means i was on the US site right?

I ordered one in lapis. Im really excited!!! I hope it fits


----------



## Ilgin

flossyxo said:


> I want to order one from NAP, I just don't know which colour!


 
The toffee!


----------



## bxmvm

The U.S. site of NAP just restocked, but they are showing as $250.  I didn't realize they had increased prices on NAP too?


----------



## eloquence08

I think they upped the price to match what was on the YSL site. As of early Monday it was only $195 on NAP but when I checked back today they upped it to $250. Still a good price based on what they are going for on ebay.


----------



## lil_fashionista

The black one is the only one still showing at $195.


----------



## madaddie

Does anyone have pics of the new coral yet?


----------



## jen_sparro

NAP UK is still selling the Arty rings at 102 pounds  Don't know if that makes much difference for anyone wanting to order? Mine was 102 plus 20 shipping which ended up about $190 AUD all up, so I'm happy 

I ordered the Aqua last night :shame:

Edit: *Ilgin*, may I ask what your receipt said about the colour? My NAP receipt said 'blue' in the colour code which freaked me out alittle... I know I clicked on the aqua!


----------



## prettysquare

madaddie said:


> Does anyone have pics of the new coral yet?



I pasted together all the colours I've seen online. And I know this isn't even all of it! 
I am so overwhelmed...in a good way.   (also, I'm not sure what all the colours are called, so help me out)


----------



## ardj102

are the gunmetal ones still available? I love the pink one!


----------



## jen_sparro

*PrettySquare*, that is awesome! A great reference, thank you! 
I really wish I had got the wood one... perhaps NAP will restock *sigh*

The pink gunmetal is extremely rare, and it's not available in stores anymore as far as I'm aware


----------



## ST4R*

prettysquare said:


> I pasted together all the colours I've seen online. And I know this isn't even all of it!
> I am so overwhelmed...in a good way.   (also, I'm not sure what all the colours are called, so help me out)



Great work, prettysquare, it makes choosing color a lot easier.

I'm tossing between the Aqua Green and the Lapis, which one should I get, ladies?


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

prettysquare, your reference collage looks fantastic. It's made me want so many of these rings! 

I really want the toffee and the mint gree/aqua at the moment.


----------



## Pinkydream

jen_sparro said:


> NAP UK is still selling the Arty rings at 102 pounds  Don't know if that makes much difference for anyone wanting to order? Mine was 102 plus 20 shipping which ended up about $190 AUD all up, so I'm happy
> 
> I ordered the Aqua last night :shame:
> 
> Edit: *Ilgin*, may I ask what your receipt said about the colour? My NAP receipt said 'blue' in the colour code which freaked me out alittle... I know I clicked on the aqua!



don't worry, i ordered the aqua green as well and the receipt said blue as well
but the aqua green has arrived at my mothers home today. so I'm sure everything is fine with yours as well


----------



## Ilgin

*jen*, my receipt said blue too and I also freaked out. I have no idea why the color code is blue but if you check the product code, it's actually *114161* - the aqua. Not to worry!


----------



## insane-maryjane

prettysquare said:


> I pasted together all the colours I've seen online. And I know this isn't even all of it!
> I am so overwhelmed...in a good way.   (also, I'm not sure what all the colours are called, so help me out)





This is fantastic!!! I'm drooling over the pink gunmetal.  But hearing it's hard to find is a drag.


----------



## insane-maryjane

My Arty ring was delivered today. I was surprised that the blue wasn't as dark as I had expected. Am I right, or is this slightly different from previous lapis rings? In anycase, I'm quite pleased. Oh but the pink gunmetal. That's hot!!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

Ladylu1 said:


> I have just bought these two in NAP ...... And with these already I have 6.


 which color is your favorite out of all of yours? I'm trying to decide what color I want


----------



## jen_sparro

^that looks amazing on you!  It doesn't look too different from my lapis if that reassures you at all?  Congrats!

*Ilgin* and *Pinky*, thanks for clearing that up for me! I was alittle worried I'd end up with two lapis hehe.


----------



## luvmy3girls

what color do you think is the best for one that can be worn everyday with casual clothes? I was thinking the pink..but now I dont know...love them all


----------



## sammie225

i have a 6.5 in my alexander mcqueen ring an it fits my middle finger,but on the ring finger it is a little too big
so what size should i order ? 6 or 7 ? 
hope you can help me,thank youuuu


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^ I feel they run alittle small. that has been my personal experience. I wear a US 7 on my ring finger and I couldnt even get the YSL 7 on my finger..the 8 fit me.


----------



## prettysquare

Me too! But I've never seen it sold anywhere =(



ardj102 said:


> are the gunmetal ones still available? I love the pink one!


----------



## prettysquare

Thanks y'all. I felt a bit nerdy making a reference colour table...but hey, any excuse to browse pretty ring pictures. 

Seriously, I just want more now. *Jen*, I also like the wood one. If they made a wood one in gunmental, I would be so hooked.



Brasilian_Babe said:


> prettysquare, your reference collage looks fantastic. It's made me want so many of these rings!
> 
> I really want the toffee and the mint gree/aqua at the moment.


----------



## Ladylu1

luvmy3girls said:


> which color is your favorite out of all of yours? I'm trying to decide what color I want


 

 Difficult decision ... I like the two.


----------



## sammie225

@luvmygirls : thank you for answering,so maybe 7 could fit if i usually wear 6,5 ?  
if i have figured that out i have to think about what color i would like to have,difficult choice,they are all soooo pretty


----------



## Ladylu1

Here they are.


----------



## sammie225

@ladylu1: wooooooawwww amazing collection i am so jealous right now  are you planning on buying more colors ?


----------



## Ladylu1

sammie225 said:


> @ladylu1: wooooooawwww amazing collection i am so jealous right now  are you planning on buying more colors ?


 
Thanks sammie....If I want more colors, the red one probably??
The one that has not just convinced me is the black.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Ladylu1 said:


> Thanks sammie....If I want more colors, the red one probably??
> The one that has not just convinced me is the black.



Which color do you think goes with most everything? Im looking for one that I can just wear with everything...especially casual clothing. Thanks! Luv your collection


----------



## Ladylu1

luvmy3girls said:


> Which color do you think goes with most everything? Im looking for one that I can just wear with everything...especially casual clothing. Thanks! Luv your collection


 
Probably the coral.


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^^thanks..so you would say coral over pink? those were the 2 colors I was thinking of.


----------



## jen_sparro

^I'd go coral over pink if you want one for an 'everyday' sort of thing 

*Ladylu*, your collection is amazing!  Maybe it's my monitor but are the honey and aqua colours as glossy as the other rings?


----------



## Nieners

I ordered the aqua one from NAP but it looks more greenish than on the pictures by *Ladylu* 

Anyways, I've included my own pictures (taken with my BB). There's also a bit of a ''gap'' on top as you can see on the pictures. Is this normal? I noticed some rings have it more than others but I don't know if it's something that should bother me.

*Ladylu*, could you show more pictures of the Honey version? I'm thinking about ordering it.


----------



## jen_sparro

^Wow, you're making me very excited to receive mine! Yours looks amazing  Don't worry about the gap, this is going to sound flippant but I don't mean it to be, I don't think the makers (or machines?) always centre them properly hence the gap... it seems more common on the newer colours


----------



## Nieners

Thank you so much! Glad it's not just my ring. When did you order yours? 
I have to say the color is so pretty IRL, but really hard to capture on a picture  

SO's letting my order another one as a present, but not really sure what color I should get. Blue or honey


----------



## jen_sparro

Ordered mine tues night... should be with me by mon or tues this week 
Ooo lucky you! Hmm you can't go wrong with any of the colours... do you mean when you say blue the turquoise or the lapis? 
I love my lapis arty... but I'm a blue sort of girl, the honey would be something different...


----------



## Ladylu1

It is very difficult to capture the color in photos.


----------



## Ilgin

My aqua has arrived this morning! It's amazing!!


----------



## ShoeLover

You guys are killing me with all the pictures! I need to get the turquoise or coral like now!!!


----------



## Nieners

That's exciting Jen! I hope you will love it as much as I do. Yes, I mean Lapis  but the honey one looks gorg from Ladylu's pics too! Ladylu, do you have pics in the sunlight without flash? SO likes that one best.


----------



## randr21

netaporter got a new shipment of rings recently.


----------



## chanel*liz

ohh so glad i found this thread!! ordering a ring or two (or three  ) now!!!


----------



## alya

Here is mine! Ordered Monday morning and received it on Tuesday! I hesitated for a little though, if I should keep it because I was going to wear it on my index finger, but it does not fit. But given the fact that I got for $195 and its $250 now I've decided to keep it. I am glad I did.


----------



## dieguteteufelin

alya said:


> Here is mine! Ordered Monday morning and received it on Tuesday! I hesitated for a little though, if I should keep it because I was going to wear it on my index finger, but it does not fit. But given the fact that I got for $195 and its $250 now I've decided to keep it. I am glad I did.



That is such a gorgeous blue!  I'm jeali!


----------



## jen_sparro

I agree *ShoeLover*! I need the coral... hope they restock it this year, cannot believe I'm thinking about my third already! 
*Ilgin*, the aqua and coral are so so amazing together! I want mine to arrive now 
*Nieners*, I'd go with the honey if your SO likes you (and you do too), the Lapis comes out pretty much every season, whereas the honey I think will just be this season. 
*Alya*, the lapis looks beautiful! Especially with your bracelet/cuff  I think it's a keeper


----------



## Ilgin

^ cannot wait to see yours *jen*! You sure will love it!!!


----------



## prettysquare

Corgeous colours. The cuff is so vibrant. And both pieces of jewelry work so well with your clean and simple manicure. 

I'm inspired to go find a coral cuff to offset my ring now 



alya said:


> Here is mine! Ordered Monday morning and received it on Tuesday! I hesitated for a little though, if I should keep it because I was going to wear it on my index finger, but it does not fit. But given the fact that I got for $195 and its $250 now I've decided to keep it. I am glad I did.


----------



## Nieners

Thank you for sharing your thoughts with me, *Jen*. I'll have to sleep on it, it's so hard to decide because both colors are so pretty. 

So today I got my camera back and I thought I would share this eye candy with you ladies, I'm so in love with this ring 

&#9825;


----------



## Glamourista

Has anyone experienced tarnishing? I want to buy one, but I'm afraid to spend $250 for costume jewelry that will tarnish easily


----------



## alya

Oh, oh *Nieners*, I am gonna get in trouble looking at this fab green!!! I have perfect earrings to go well with it. My DH will kill me


----------



## jen_sparro

*Glamourista*, I haven't experienced any tarnishing, but I don't wear mine everyday... further back in the thread, I think one or two girls had some issues. If you avoid the ring having contact with perfume/water etc. you should be fine.
I'm allergic to most metals (in jewelry) except 18K gold and silver, and this hasn't made me react at all so if you're worried about any metal allergy, I'm very sensitive (I'll turn a ring green within hours) and I've had no problems with this ring.
*Nieners*, you're killing me!  DHL just emailed me to say it's 'out for delivery'. Too bad they don't deliver on weekends! Are your recent photos pretty true to the colour of the stone? Good luck with your decision, cannot wait to see more of your lovely pictures


----------



## Ilgin

I was browsing amazon and found this ...





Has anyone seen it IRL? Does it really exist??


----------



## jen_sparro

^Can't say I've ever seen a YSL ring like that...


----------



## Ladylu1

Nieners said:


> Thank you for sharing your thoughts with me, *Jen*. I'll have to sleep on it, it's so hard to decide because both colors are so pretty.
> 
> So today I got my camera back and I thought I would share this eye candy with you ladies, I'm so in love with this ring
> 
> &#9825;


 
Fantastic the photos, they catch the real color.


----------



## Ladylu1

With me new clutch YSL.


----------



## jen_sparro

^Gorgeous combination! 

Oh I am so annoyed! My ring 'came' today, I was sitting in my lounge and I saw the postal van pull up, the guy jumps out and immediately fills out the 'sorry we missed you' card and drives off! What cheek!  He didn't even ring the door bell like he's meant to grrr!
Now I have to wait until 4.30pm to pick it up (he's going to get his ear blasted off!). I hate AusPost....


----------



## flirtology

Hello ladies, just wanted to share my three latest obsessions. From left to right, YSL Arty Aqua, YSL Arty Too Ruby and Hello Kitty x Big Bird. 
















My apologies for the poor resolutions, these were taken using my phone, and each shot was in a different lighting  my sister promises to get the Black Arty in late April as my 21st birthday present when it reaches my local store!


----------



## jen_sparro

Girls, I'm considering returning mine... the stone is really off centre and mine looks like it has some bubbles close to the surface which irk me 
Such a pretty pretty colour, thinking it over right now. Pictures in the morning when I have some natural light...


----------



## sammie225

my lapis ring arrived today  i was torn between size 6 an size 7 because i usually have 6.5, i am so glad i choose 6 because it fits perfectly. I ordered it on thursday on NAP and it arrived today,they are so fast. i have some more pictures on my blog if you want to see them


----------



## Ladylu1

jen_sparro said:


> Girls, I'm considering returning mine... the stone is really off centre and mine looks like it has some bubbles close to the surface which irk me
> Such a pretty pretty colour, thinking it over right now. Pictures in the morning when I have some natural light...


 

 I sit it very much for you.


----------



## Ladylu1

I have pink1 and have just bought Rose ..... am I mad???:girlwhack:


----------



## insane-maryjane

Beautiful rings!!! Love all the interesting shots!


----------



## dolcesen

Hi, Ladylu1, 

i love the pink1 tone. Where can I still get it?
Is it easier to match or the coral one?





Ladylu1 said:


> Here they are.


----------



## prettysquare

wow those two rings look good together. They just look summery and fresh together.
I am so tempted! 







Ilgin said:


> My aqua has arrived this morning! It's amazing!!


----------



## prettysquare

haha you'll be able to rock out with all your pink rings and the coral!
I've always thought the Pink1 looks like candy, good enough to eat. 



Ladylu1 said:


> I have pink1 and have just bought Rose ..... am I mad???:girlwhack:


----------



## kuma_kuma

I received my *BLACK* one last week! Can't wait to show you ladies.


----------



## jen_sparro

I decided to keep mine in the end, the hassle of returning with no guarantees of getting a 'perfect' one wasn't worth it. So here it is, the colour is just so amazing 









 (you can see the gap really clearly here... it doesn't bother me as much now)


----------



## Ladylu1

dolcesen said:


> Hi, Ladylu1,
> 
> i love the pink1 tone. Where can I still get it?
> Is it easier to match or the coral one?


 

 The Pink1 I bought it in NAP, do not be if it returns to be available.
 Coral and pink1 are colors very combis.


----------



## Ladylu1

I believe that they are very seemed to support the two ............ but do not be which I like more.


----------



## yslchaneljunkie

classicalbang said:


> Instead of starting a new thread, I thought I would resurrect this one. Hope that's okay.
> 
> I, too, am looking for the same YSL oval ring in post #1, preferably in either sage green or gunmetal. (I've attached images of both colors.)
> 
> Online I have only been able to find the ring in turquoise and coral; I'm not wild about either of them. What I'm wondering is if the ring is still even being produced in other colors. Anyone know? While I would prefer sage or gunmetal, I am open to different colors -- aside from turquoise and coral, of course.
> 
> Any help would be great, thanks!


The Olive color one is gogerousssssssss!!!


----------



## yslchaneljunkie

seem some on damnfly.com as well.


----------



## absolutshopper

I just got mine off NAP a few days ago and I LOVE IT! I'm thinking of getting it in ALLL the other colours. They are all so lovely! 

I can't believe i was so hesitant over the colour at first. It's so timeless and classic


----------



## Ilgin

amazing colors, ladies!!

*jen*, the aqua looks beautiful on you! Glad you decided to keep it!

*prettysquare*, I always love the bright summery colors but wearing them at the same time is too much for me. Btw, we'r twins on the coral... Do you think of getting another color?


----------



## insane-maryjane

absolutshopper said:


> I just got mine off NAP a few days ago and I LOVE IT! I'm thinking of getting it in ALLL the other colours. They are all so lovely!
> 
> I can't believe i was so hesitant over the colour at first. It's so timeless and classic





That looks so much prettier IRL!!! I love pink, but would love the impossible to find pink gunmetal. But this would be a more than suitable alternative.


----------



## cp1116

I think I have the tiniest fingers ever... I asked my friend to help me buy a turquoise one in size 5 in Paris, but OMG its too big even on one of my thumbs....... how should I make them bigger?  Its so beautiful but I guess I have to sell it ....on ebay maybe? (


----------



## cookiesnomore

*Hi cp1116*,

Don't sell it! Get one of those Scotch Mounting Tape (thick double stick foam tape) and stick that to the inner part of your ring. It'll help decrease the diameter of your ring. You can adjust the diameter by adjusting the length of the foam tape that you use inside the ring. I have a Marc by Marc Jacobs ring that is too big for me and this method helps a lot.

Just to be safe though, try it on a small surface first. Hopefully when you remove the tape, none of the ring coating is peeled. I guess on a high quality ring, this won't be a problem.


----------



## mosambi

Beautiful pics ladies! I couldn't stop myself from ordering the blue-green one....can't wait to get it! Now the pink seems irresistible too! 

On another note, I wonder if I might ask your opinion on a ring that isn't YSL here....apologies for posting in the YSL thread, but since you like statement rings, I would value your opinion on this one:

http://www.shopbop.com/morocco-dome...browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=12208

I've been eyeing this for some time now - what do you ladies think? I love the material and the look, but I'm scared it looks too much like a weapon?!


----------



## amorris

Can someone please help me with sizes.. I don't have a ring that I can check on the diameter with me but I am about to purchase the Arty Oval Ring. The smallest size in the House of Harlow rings (size6) is a bit too big on me. A size 5 would be perfect. Would I then be a size 5 in these rings? Thanks so much in advance


----------



## ST4R*

jen_sparro said:


> ^Gorgeous combination!
> 
> Oh I am so annoyed! My ring 'came' today, I was sitting in my lounge and I saw the postal van pull up, the guy jumps out and immediately fills out the 'sorry we missed you' card and drives off! What cheek!  He didn't even ring the door bell like he's meant to grrr!
> Now I have to wait until 4.30pm to pick it up (he's going to get his ear blasted off!). I hate AusPost....



This happened to me too! It got sent to my local post office. So I was so annoyed and called DHL Australia, and they said there's nothing they can do. They outsourced the job to a thrid party agent (I guess its Australia Post), and Australia Post never ring the door bell! 

I then contaced NAP, they told me this shouldn't have happened. They followed up with me today, and I got my ring from the post office.

I now realised a scratch on the glass of the ring, after cut the tag off 

Can you ladies suggest what I should do now? Do you think NAP would take that back and replace one for me without the tag?


----------



## jen_sparro

^So did it have the scratch already or did cutting the tag off cause it? 
I would email NAP and ask about their policy if you notice a 'defect' (aka scratch) after you have removed the tag? They may take it back, they might not. 
I'm peeved as I feel my ring was probably a return as it has miniscule scratches on the glass, but you really don't notice them unless you're searching, so if it doesn't bother you too much I'd suggest just to keep it and enjoy it, it'll still be a beautiful ring!


----------



## ST4R*

The scratch was not a result from cutting the tag. Its one scratch in the middle of the glass, not lots of smaller scratches. I emailed them, and will see what they want to do with it. 

I have noticed a few quality control issues from NAP, my previous two bag orders also had some issues. But they provided nice customer services and solved the issues.

I now want both the lapis and the pink one! this is so addictive!


----------



## AnnattheRack

francyFG said:


> As usual, I fall in love with things when they're sold out everywhere... I'm obsessed with the Arty oval ring but can't find it anywhere! I called all the YSL boutiques close to my town but nothing... I stalked all the major online stores but still nothing. If you see any of these rings please let me know!




I'm sure you've managed to get your hands on one by now but for any other TPFers out there hunting I just saw these at the YSL store at South Coast Plaza.  I'm sure they will ship.  They just got a huge shipment so hurry!!!!


----------



## absolutshopper

i checked out damnfly.com and they do have a wide collection of the ysl rings.. does anyone knows if it's authentic?


----------



## KimonoOwl

It's been ages since I've been on here, so many lovely new rings! I want another one now 



absolutshopper said:


> i checked out damnfly.com and they do have a wide collection of the ysl rings.. does anyone knows if it's authentic?



I've been looking on there aswell, they have some pretty rare arty rings. Found this in their FAQ section;

Q: Are your products authentic or replica?

*A: *Our products are neither  authentic nor low quality knock-offs. Damnfly.com consists of a network  of many big factories that produces for the brands that we sell (such as  Nike, Bape, Juicy, etc). We outsource these factories to manufacture  products to sell and also acquire leftover stock (not defects!) from  their production runs. We also have our factories manufacture products  that were produced in very limited quantities whether they were for the  brands promotional/advertisement use, limited edition runs, or 1-offs  for celebrity clients. All of our products are manufactured to the  brands very stringent standards and of course pass quality control.  Shop at Damnfly.com with confidence, we do not sell junk and you will be  exceptionally satisfied with our very fashionable gear at everyday  affordable prices!


----------



## Chookana

*Xxxx
Read our rules before you post on our site again. *


----------



## Chookana

my apologies. im new to this thing and was not aware.


----------



## serene

I'll be buying at least one in the fall 
I noticed that Bicester Village in UK has YSL - does anyone know would there be these rings for discounted price?


----------



## jen_sparro

ST4R* said:


> The scratch was not a result from cutting the tag. Its one scratch in the middle of the glass, not lots of smaller scratches. I emailed them, and will see what they want to do with it.
> I have noticed a few quality control issues from NAP, my previous two bag orders also had some issues. But they provided nice customer services and solved the issues.
> I now want both the lapis and the pink one! this is so addictive!



Any news from NAP *ST4R*? Keep us updated


----------



## jessicaclarissa

I just ordered my first arty from Net-A-Porter  ! I bought the lapis, but now I'm craving for the aqua and pink because of you guys !!


----------



## loveyy

Hi 

what size arty ring are you wearing? thanks



jen_sparro said:


> It's hard to see in photos but the lapis has tiny specks of gold throughout it, when it hits the sunlight it sparkles like crazy... the coral looks better in lowlight to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^See the gold flecks, my picture isn't the best... sorry I don't have the coral to compare in sunlight.


----------



## jen_sparro

^I replied to your PM 
Both of mine are size 8.


----------



## Glamourista

Jen! I love your lapis Arty! It's such a rich color. I've been eyeing the dark green one that is on the Saks website. Do you guys think that this ring can be too overwhelming for small hands?


----------



## jen_sparro

^I have tiny little hands (sadly they're chubby too ush, and I don't think they look ridiculous or anything... they're not exactly meant to be a subtle statement anyway 

I have to say after wearing my Lapis last night I gotta complain to NAP about the quality of my Aqua ring... the dustbag it came with is coming unstitched and along with the scratches/crookedness I honestly feel it shouldn't have passed their QC  Compared to my Lapis which is perfect (including it's dustbag) I feel alittle cheated.


----------



## Glamourista

^You should complain! It's not like it's a cheapy ring. They need to send you a better one free of imperfections.


----------



## jen_sparro

I don't expect to get a new one, I've worn it already, I just wanted to make them aware of the dropping QC, so no one else gets one that shouldn't have been sent out. I've always been happy with NAP before this, haven't heard back from them yet.


----------



## PrincessBal

I thought I'd share my Arty Enamel ring and I hope to get more in the future, I wear mine almost with everything! Its actually more fuchsia in real life, I modified the picture a bit..


----------



## citylicious

Love this thread!! All of the pics are great, thank you!! I have the Aqua Arty ring on the way to me. So excited!!!


----------



## ST4R*

jen_sparro said:


> Any news from NAP *ST4R*? Keep us updated



I'm going to schedule a pick time for DHL to pick up and send back to NAP.

Their customer service said 
"We're sorry that your recent purchase of the Yves Saint Laurent 
Arty gold-plated glass ring 7 did not arrive in perfect condition.

Once we receive the above item, it will through a routine quality 
check, and we will advise of the outcome upon completion."

So I'll keep you updated on the result 

Did you contact them regarding the ring?


----------



## jen_sparro

^That's good! I hope you get a scratch free perfect one this time! 

I sent off an email two days ago and so far all I've received is a confirmation email  They have said they will contact me with 'further information' later... I sent them pictures so they can see what I mean. I feel like a grumpy old person lol, I hate complaining!

*PrincessBal*, lovely ring (and speedy )! I hope you don't mind me saying, I really like your blog, and your pictures of Canada have convinced me I need to go there!


----------



## mewlicious

I went to the YSL store in Houston planning to buy the Arty Oval, but ended up with the Flower. It's 6 months old now and constantly on my hand. A great buy


----------



## prettysquare

^really lovely ring! 



Ilgin said:


> amazing colors, ladies!!
> *prettysquare*, I always love the bright summery colors but wearing them at the same time is too much for me. Btw, we'r twins on the coral... Do you think of getting another color?



=D We are coral twins....although on this thread, we might be two of many many coral tuplets! I absolutely want another color...but my next one will be in the silver/gunmetal finish. I'm just waiting to see what other color is released next. The black and green right now are too strong for me, I like girly colors


----------



## jen_sparro

*Mew*, lovely ring and earrings! Definitely a good buy 
I got a proper reply concerning my 'wonky' ring...
_Dear Jen,
Thank you for contacting NET-A-PORTER.COM.
We are ever so sorry that you are disappointed with the quality
of the YSL Arty ring that your received; please rest assured that
we take these queries very seriously and have investigated this
issue thoroughly for you. After referring to the remaining stock we
can confirm that the space seen between the ring base and the
stone is a design feature as the ring is supposed to look as natural
as possible. Please refer to the photos on the website for further
clarification. 
We do value your feedback and hope that you will continue to 
shop with NET-A-PORTER.  As a gesture of goodwill we would
like to offer you free shipping on your next order in the form of 
a 20.00 GBP store credit._
I still don't agree with the gap being a 'design' feature but eh :shrug: I've said my piece... does any girl with the Aqua ring NOT have a gap? I'm just curious...


----------



## FaireDuShopping

jen_sparro said:


> *Mew*, lovely ring and earrings! Definitely a good buy
> I got a proper reply concerning my 'wonky' ring...
> _Dear Jen,_
> _Thank you for contacting NET-A-PORTER.COM._
> _We are ever so sorry that you are disappointed with the quality_
> _of the YSL Arty ring that your received; please rest assured that_
> _we take these queries very seriously and have investigated this_
> _issue thoroughly for you. After referring to the remaining stock we_
> _can confirm that the space seen between the ring base and the_
> _stone is a design feature as the ring is supposed to look as natural_
> _as possible. Please refer to the photos on the website for further_
> _clarification. _
> _We do value your feedback and hope that you will continue to _
> _shop with NET-A-PORTER. As a gesture of goodwill we would_
> _like to offer you free shipping on your next order in the form of _
> _a 20.00 GBP store credit._
> I still don't agree with the gap being a 'design' feature but eh :shrug: I've said my piece... does any girl with the Aqua ring NOT have a gap? I'm just curious...


 
Hi Jen,

When I first bought my Arty Ovale and Arty Dots at the YSL boutique in Hong Kong, they also told me that the gaps were a 'design feature'. I noticed it more on the Arty Dots, because you have multiple stones and I saw they weren't fitting properly in the setting. The Arty Dots replacement I received (YSL NY) after the chipping problem is also the same. I later bought a second Arty Ovale (black/silver) and it also has a gap. Therefore, I do think the gap is going to be on all of them.  

Anyway, I completely agree with all the quality control comments. When I ordered the new Arty Ovale in black/silver from ysl.com, I had to return the first one because it had a large, visible scratch. I sent it back with the dustbag, and received a replacement (in better condition) without a dust bag. If I didn't love the designs so much, I would have given up on them by now, considering the earlier issues I had (one stone on the Arty Dots chipped, then had it replaced, then ended up with one that had a plating issue and turned my finger green!..) I guess it's interesting what we are willing to put up with for a certain style.


----------



## jen_sparro

^I suppose I was spoiled by my first ring being perfect (ie. no gap) I honestly think it cheapens the look of the rings when there's a gap to me  They can keep telling me it's a 'design feature' but I reserve the right to disagree lol 
I remember when you were having issues, it's sad as YSL normally is nothing short of the highest quality. 

I didn't notice gaps on the first few production runs of these rings... I wonder whether they've changed the size of the stones and couldn't be bothered changing the ring base so they've called it a design feature 
Sorry I'm such a whinger... my OCD traits are showing


----------



## FaireDuShopping

jen_sparro said:


> ^I suppose I was spoiled by my first ring being perfect (ie. no gap) I honestly think it cheapens the look of the rings when there's a gap to me  They can keep telling me it's a 'design feature' but I reserve the right to disagree lol
> I remember when you were having issues, it's sad as YSL normally is nothing short of the highest quality.
> 
> I didn't notice gaps on the first few production runs of these rings... I wonder whether they've changed the size of the stones and couldn't be bothered changing the ring base so they've called it a design feature
> Sorry I'm such a whinger... my OCD traits are showing



Hi Jen,

I didn't realize your first Arty doesn't have a gap. I just assumed what they were saying was true since I've never seen one without a gap. It doesn't make sense for them to have a gap if it's not intended because it's quite simple to make sure the stones fit inside the base properly. Even the most inexpensive brands can manage that. I don't know what they are thinking...  Maybe it is a case of them changing the stones and never changing the castings/bases because it would require a new mold being made for each size. You totally have the right to complain about it. For the price we are paying, everyone deserves to have a perfect piece.


----------



## yslchaneljunkie

ordered the ysl earrings and the arty ring off damnfly.com will see how it goes..

left a message and replied from them saying its authentic...taxes free from Hong Kong and Japan. They are the only one who have them sex and the city ysl earrings so i might give a go. WILL POST MANY PICS AS SOON AS I GOT THEM LADIES hehe.


----------



## stephelle

I recently ordered an aqua arty ovale from NAP and had the same issue as ST4R*. It had light scratches and imperfection on the glass. I've also arranged to exchange it for a new one. I think it was because of the way they sent it, in a box out of the dustbag. So hopefully NAP will change this now.


----------



## jen_sparro

^That's no good, hope your exchange one is perfect! 
Did you order from NAP US or UK? Mine was sent in it's dustbag in it's box but it still had imperfections (bubbles) in the glass and a few tiny scratches.... I'm really disappointed in NAP right now, the quality of their packaging and products has always been top notch until recently 

*yslchaneljunkie*- I'd be really really careful about ordering from damnfly, honestly I don't think that site is legit, and from a quick google of the name many others on the internet believe this too. When they write 'our products are neither authentic nor replicas' that should clue you in 
I hope they turn out to be authentic but if I were you I'd post the items once you receive them in the authenticate this thread just to be safe!


----------



## stephelle

^Thanks, I hope so too!  It was NAP UK. The wallet in my order was in perfect condition though. Shall make us think twice before ordering from NAP again I guess, but being in Australia the prices are enticing!


----------



## jen_sparro

^I know right?! I think NAP is getting alot of sales right now and the care they place in their products/packaging is suffering alittle. I won't stop buying from them but just means they'll be getting the next thing sent back to them if I'm not happy


----------



## ST4R*

jen_sparro said:


> *Mew*, lovely ring and earrings! Definitely a good buy
> I got a proper reply concerning my 'wonky' ring...
> _Dear Jen,
> Thank you for contacting NET-A-PORTER.COM.
> We are ever so sorry that you are disappointed with the quality
> of the YSL Arty ring that your received; please rest assured that
> we take these queries very seriously and have investigated this
> issue thoroughly for you. After referring to the remaining stock we
> can confirm that the space seen between the ring base and the
> stone is a design feature as the ring is supposed to look as natural
> as possible. Please refer to the photos on the website for further
> clarification.
> We do value your feedback and hope that you will continue to
> shop with NET-A-PORTER.  As a gesture of goodwill we would
> like to offer you free shipping on your next order in the form of
> a 20.00 GBP store credit._
> I still don't agree with the gap being a 'design' feature but eh :shrug: I've said my piece... does any girl with the Aqua ring NOT have a gap? I'm just curious...



Jen: FYI, my aqua ring also has a gap in between the glass and the edge of the ring. However, I did not find that too much of an issue to me. I have sent my ring back and am now waiting for their reply.


----------



## ST4R*

stephelle said:


> I recently ordered an aqua arty ovale from NAP and had the same issue as ST4R*. It had light scratches and imperfection on the glass. I've also arranged to exchange it for a new one. I think it was because of the way they sent it, in a box out of the dustbag. So hopefully NAP will change this now.



Stephelle, I agree with you, I think it was because the way they put the ring with the tags. Even the ring was placed in the bubble wrap inside the jewelery box, the black plastic used to secure the tag is very stiff, which I think is the reason caused the scratch during transport. Did you send it back to NAP and exchange for a new one?


----------



## stephelle

ST4R*: It's quite possible the plastic tag may have done the damage, mine wasn't in bubble wrap or the dustbag! I am going to send it back, just waiting for DHL. Hopefully the new one will be okay. Aqua looks nicer in real life than the nap photos


----------



## Ladylu1

Yesterday I put on two.


----------



## prettysquare

^Ladylu, do you have your own outfits thread? Because between the YSL out-and-about thread and this one, I've come to really enjoy your outfits =) There's always great colour. Your style is what I'd like to dress like, if only I could reign in my desire for all things "cutesy". 

Also. 2 rings --> 1 outfit = WIN! 
Is there a ring colour you wear the most often? Is that also your favourite?


----------



## frl.lara

hi everyone, my name is lara and i'm new here 

ladylu, that looks so amazing!

after seeing so many beautiful pictures of this ring, i got a turquoise one! and since i got it i have been wearing it non-stop! i'm so in love with it and can't wait to get a 2nd one 

edit: i just wanted to post some pictures, but for some reason that doesn't work :-/


----------



## fashionatic079

Hey did the price of the Arty ring go up? I bought one last year and dont remember it being $250. I thought it was around $195? Not sure though, but does anyone know?


----------



## jen_sparro

^It was 195 but is now 250


----------



## Ladylu1

prettysquare said:


> ^Ladylu, do you have your own outfits thread? Because between the YSL out-and-about thread and this one, I've come to really enjoy your outfits =) There's always great colour. Your style is what I'd like to dress like, if only I could reign in my desire for all things "cutesy".
> 
> Also. 2 rings --> 1 outfit = WIN!
> Is there a ring colour you wear the most often? Is that also your favourite?


 

Thank you very much for your nice words.
 I do not have blog but I hang my outfits here:

http://chicisimo.com/fashion/fashionista/elena43/

 The ring on that more I put is the Coral.


----------



## Ladylu1

*frl.lara* Thanks.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

The UK net a porter site has free shipping until May 4th. I just placed an order for 2 more of these rings, the aqua green and the brown amber. They work out to be significantly cheaper from the UK site as is, but the free shipping really sweetens the deal


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Some people may think these two clash, but I randomly love orange and hot pink together, in small doses of course!! 

..........having some trouble loading the pic from my iPad, I'll post tomorrow from work.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Please excuse the double posts.


----------



## mclovesbags

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Please excuse the double posts.



I'm still trying to decide which size I should be getting... uhmm....

*CourtneyMc22*, may I know what size are you wearing?


----------



## CourtneyMc22

mclovesbags said:


> I'm still trying to decide which size I should be getting... uhmm....
> 
> *CourtneyMc22*, may I know what size are you wearing?


 hi! I have relatively small, long fingers (this ring can sometimes have a "fattening" effect on the finger it's on, ha!), for example my wedding ring is a 4 3/4 and I wear about a 5 on my right ring finger. 

My artys are 7s, and I can wear them very comfortably on middle and index fingers in both sides. It's even a little loose when I first put it on, but since the ring is so big and thick, it tends to feel more snug as a wear it for a few minutes, if that makes sense. I did buy a 6 in the coral first, but I sent it back bc I could only wear it on my ring finger (which is usually a 5) and even then it was tight. 

That was just my experience, I've read some people say they run big on them. So who knows, hope that helps.


----------



## mewlicious

After reading this thread again I had to go out and get the Oval Ring. 1/2 of the way to my Arty goal (I'd like another Oval and the Dots).

Shown with the Arty Flower ring that's about 10 months old.


----------



## mclovesbags

CourtneyMc22 said:


> hi! I have relatively small, long fingers (this ring can sometimes have a "fattening" effect on the finger it's on, ha!), for example my wedding ring is a 4 3/4 and I wear about a 5 on my right ring finger.
> 
> My artys are 7s, and I can wear them very comfortably on middle and index fingers in both sides. It's even a little loose when I first put it on, but since the ring is so big and thick, it tends to feel more snug as a wear it for a few minutes, if that makes sense. I did buy a 6 in the coral first, but I sent it back bc I could only wear it on my ring finger (which is usually a 5) and even then it was tight.
> 
> That was just my experience, I've read some people say they run big on them. So who knows, hope that helps.




Thanks alot for the information! =))

I'll probably go with a 7 too....


----------



## sherylthebarrel

Hi,

I just bought my ring in coral from the YSL store and am so happy with it!

I bought an 8. However just wanted to let everyone know its best to go and try it on. In the store I tried an 8 and it was a good fit, but when she took out a new size 8 for me it was tight. I also tried a 7 in a different colour that ALSO fit on the same finger! I'm not sure the rings are cut to a standard size?

Anyway best to try it on before buying it!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Took out turquoise for the first time, I like how it looks with contrasting colors


----------



## Ilgin

^*Cinna*, you look amazing as always ...



Ladylu1 said:


> Yesterday I put on two.


 
I absolutely love this outfit, reminds me of Jil Sander's spring show...


----------



## stephelle

^ Looks great with your nail polish! 

In regards to sizing I thought it was pretty true to size but maybe I was just lucky.


----------



## frl.lara

*cinna*, you look great! i love the ring together with this awesome dress


----------



## frl.lara

that's my turquoise arty ring:


----------



## BagInVain

love all the YSL arty rings


----------



## sarag505

Saks' Friends & Family coupon works on the YSL Arty ring!!! 20% off!!


----------



## Shopmore

sarag505 said:


> Saks' Friends & Family coupon works on the YSL Arty ring!!! 20% off!!


 
It's only 15% off for jewelry


----------



## Shopmore

I just purchased the Rose one at Saks.  Does anyone have any pros or cons about it?  I just couldn't decide if I would go "safe" with Rose or more daring w/ the Lapis.  Oh and mod pics would help too.


----------



## prettysquare

I think you'll get more wear out of the pink one than the lapis one. The pink definitely will go with more outfits. Don't worry, "safe" purchases are "safe" because they'll get tons of wear, lots of compliments, and go with everything! 
Although if you're really wanting a daring look then the lapis wins hands down.


----------



## Shopmore

^^^Thanks!  About the rose,  I was reading the review on Saks' website and someone mentioned seeing the glue since it's a semi-transparent stone.  Hoping mine will be ok


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Thanks for the compliments!! 

I actually bought my 3 rings last year during the Saks Friends and Family sale  (but back then they were $195 + 15% off)


----------



## sarag505

Shopmore said:


> It's only 15% off for jewelry



Oops, sorry! But still, 15% off is better than paying regular price! Plus Saks has free shipping right now, so I saved $50something dollars total


----------



## Shopmore

sarag505 said:


> Saks' Friends & Family coupon works on the YSL Arty ring!!! 20% off!!



Which color did you get?  I am now debating about ordering the lapis even though I just ordered rose.  Way too many choices:wondering


----------



## sarag505

Shopmore said:


> Which color did you get?  I am now debating about ordering the lapis even though I just ordered rose.  Way too many choices:wondering



Oh I know, and they are all gorgeous! I bought the honey-gold, since I already have the turquoise. Haven't seen too many photos of the honey-gold though, so I'm hoping it's gorgeous! Better scoop them up while we can get some sort of discount on them! Must post pics when we get them


----------



## Shopmore

sarag505 said:


> Oh I know, and they are all gorgeous! I bought the honey-gold, since I already have the turquoise. Haven't seen too many photos of the honey-gold though, so I'm hoping it's gorgeous! Better scoop them up while we can get some sort of discount on them! Must post pics when we get them



I really wanted the honey gold too, but they were already out of my size.  Yes, definitely need pics!


----------



## LovesYSL

frl.lara said:


> that's my turquoise arty ring:



Spectacular photo!


----------



## tsya.G

I've ordered me some in Lapis shade! Yay for me 
But since i'm out of town and the ring said had been delivered to my house,
I can't spill the evidence yet.
As soon as i'm home, I promise to post some picture of 'em.
Very excited 

Anyway as you can see this is my first post,
I joined this forum solely because of the arty ring i've wanted so badly these past couple years.
Good to meet you all


----------



## gueancla

cinnabun4chu said:


> Took out turquoise for the first time, I like how it looks with contrasting colors



May I ask what size is your ring? I just ordered mine with 15% off but was not sure about the size since some pleople said they run big others small. I'm usually 5 1/2 so ordered a 5. I hope it fits because they sold out on the 6 now.


----------



## dearpenny

hi ladies!
after many months of debating i finally caved in and bought myself an arty oval ring, in turquoise. i love it! absolutley gorgeoue!! i got an 8 and wasnt too happy with how it felt "loose" on my middle finger, which i had purposely bought it for.
i'm stuck in a runt now. should i return it for a size 7, taking the chance that it will be too tight to put on my middle finger, or keep it. it fits nicely on my right pointer finger, however.

ps: i'm new to this and i'm not sure how to post photos. i also joined this forum for my newest obsession over these rings


----------



## jen_sparro

^Congrats *Penny* on your ring and welcome to TPF!  Just how 'loose' is it on your middle finger? If it's only a teeny bit loose I'd honestly leave it, are you able to go to a store and compare at all? It's tricky as the sizing can be very inconsistent.


----------



## tsya.G

Finally here it is 
Since i don't know my size,i ordered 7 and it turns out a bit big.
Maybe for my next ring i'll order size 6. Lets hope so :giggles:
It's soo pretty,i'm in love with this ring!


----------



## BlueDress85

Hello everyone! 
I finally bought this ring, I was very undecided about the size, I didn't know if take a 6 or 7, in the end I ordered the size 7.
I can tell you this: watching my fingers, I don't think there are many girls with thinner fingers of my (otherwise it would be aliens!). 
I chose the size 7 for my middle finger and I'm fine, it might be a bit closer but it's so perfect, because the ring doesn't move, occasionally runs a bit, but not totally annoyed me! 
I can also wear in my index finger even though it is a bit tight. 
For my ring finger is very large, unacceptable, so I advise you to take for sure a size 6 for ring finger, and 7 for the middle or index finger. 
If you you are reflected in what I said earlier (on my fingers), then follow this advice!
Let's see if I can put some photos!
Bye!

http://img140.imageshack.us/i/fotoqs.jpg

http://img825.imageshack.us/i/foto2fc.jpg

http://img339.imageshack.us/i/foto3gla.jpg


----------



## icecreamom

Just got mine... and found out I'm not a size 7  My finger literally turned purple when I squezzed the ring out.


----------



## SohoChic

I have been loving these YSL rings for some time now and finally bought one yesterday during the Saks FF sale.  I bought the turquoise in a 7 it's back ordered but I actually will go this weekend to my local Saks on 5th to see if they have any.


----------



## gueancla

I can't wait to try mine. Does any one have feedback on coral color size 5?


----------



## dearpenny

jen_sparro said:


> ^Congrats *Penny* on your ring and welcome to TPF!  Just how 'loose' is it on your middle finger? If it's only a teeny bit loose I'd honestly leave it, are you able to go to a store and compare at all? It's tricky as the sizing can be very inconsistent.


Hi Jenn!
I just contacted the YSL site and told them about my situation. The ring slides down near my knuckle and it does not stay in place, it is very "wobbly." I don't want it to fall off because I'm afraid that it might do so. I think I'll try a 7 out and if that doesn't work then maybe I'll have better luck at Saks.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

gueancla said:


> May I ask what size is your ring? I just ordered mine with 15% off but was not sure about the size since some pleople said they run big others small. I'm usually 5 1/2 so ordered a 5. I hope it fits because they sold out on the 6 now.



All three of mine are size 6's and they are all slightly different in size.  My coral cannot fit on my middle of pointer finger.. the lapis can fit on my middle finger and the turquoise is a slightly tight fit on my pointer... so if you're worried.. I'd just order a couple of the same size if you're able to return them for free (though I'm not quite sure about their return shipping policy.)


----------



## jen_sparro

dearpenny said:


> Hi Jenn!
> I just contacted the YSL site and told them about my situation. The ring slides down near my knuckle and it does not stay in place, it is very "wobbly." I don't want it to fall off because I'm afraid that it might do so. I think I'll try a 7 out and if that doesn't work then maybe I'll have better luck at Saks.



Sounds like you would be better off with a seven


----------



## jess_hj

tsya.G said:


> Finally here it is
> Since i don't know my size,i ordered 7 and it turns out a bit big.
> Maybe for my next ring i'll order size 6. Lets hope so :giggles:
> It's soo pretty,i'm in love with this ring!



looks good on you 
I want the turquoise and the pink one! looks gorgeous!


----------



## Shopmore

OMG, i just checked Saks' site to see if I should get another Arty ring and there is only one Arty Dots ring left.  Everything else sold out!!!!  I'm glad I got one when they were available.


----------



## Shopmore

Shopmore said:


> OMG, i just checked Saks' site to see if I should get another Arty ring and there is only one Arty Dots ring left.  Everything else sold out!!!!  I'm glad I got one when they were available.



Nevermind my previous post, they're having website issues


----------



## tsya.G

jess_hj said:


> looks good on you
> I want the turquoise and the pink one! looks gorgeous!



Thanks 
Ah me too ,seeing other member posted their turquoise makes me drool.
Actually I want to have every colour available if i can :giggles:


----------



## nepheliad

Hi ladies! I purchased the Arty Oval ring in Coral from Net-a-porter and stupid me, I managed to chip the coral glass. I'm absolutely devastated! Does anyone know if I would be able to take it to the YSL in New York to have it repaired even if I purchased it from Net-a-porter? I will probably be visiting NY this summer. Someone please let me know, thanks!


----------



## dearpenny

here is a picture of my gargantuan ring  i still love it, even if it is too big....


----------



## ST4R*

My aqua Arty, perfect fit and no scratch this time


----------



## stephelle

^ So glad to hear your replacement was perfect ST4R*

I just received my replacement and again it has a scratch on it 
Very disappointed with NAP right now!


----------



## Shopmore

During Saks F&F I purchased the Arty in Rose for $250-15% off.  This morning I noticed the site had them for $195!!  I wanted them to adjust the price from the promotion (which they were willing), but then charge me $13 for shipping because my total would only be $195.  Not cool Saks.  But I do LOVE my ring!


----------



## prettysquare

^Shopmore, when you saw them for $195, was it for all colours or select colours?

Also, has anyone else come across this colour?
It looks pretty cool. It says it is sold out on Saks. I have not seen this anywhere else. I've been waiting to see what new colours they would release for the silver/gunmetal finish.


----------



## sarag505

prettysquare said:


> ^Shopmore, when you saw them for $195, was it for all colours or select colours?
> 
> Also, has anyone else come across this colour?
> It looks pretty cool. It says it is sold out on Saks. I have not seen this anywhere else. I've been waiting to see what new colours they would release for the silver/gunmetal finish.



WOW, that looks GORGEOUSS!  I really like the contrast of the gunmetal & gold colors...I haven't seen it anywhere!


----------



## jen_sparro

Oh *PrettySquare*, why'd you post this?  I need it 
Maybe Saks will restock?


----------



## emmdawn

Just thought I'd share my YSL arty oval ring in the coral. Got it as a birthday present in February and have worn it almost every day since! I only have this photo of it, sorry for the yucky iPhone photo but here it is!


----------



## Shopmore

prettysquare said:


> ^Shopmore, when you saw them for $195, was it for all colours or select colours?
> 
> Also, has anyone else come across this colour?
> It looks pretty cool. It says it is sold out on Saks. I have not seen this anywhere else. I've been waiting to see what new colours they would release for the silver/gunmetal finish.


 
Only the rose color was $195 and now it's not even showing up on the website


----------



## kelkirk

I ordered the Rose color from Saks and it arrived yesterday - I actually ordered a sz 6 and they sent a 7 and the box says Coral?  It's really pretty though...only problem is it only fits on my left middle finger!  and it looks silly there next to my white gold engagement ring!  I tried it on my right middle finger and i almost pulled a muscle trying to get it off my knuckle!!  It's too big for my index fingers.  Do you gals think I should return the 7 for the 6 I originally ordered?  Then I could wear it on my index finger but not middle (I loved the way it looks on the middle finger though)  decisions decisions....


----------



## flirtology

^ *kelkirk*: I prefer buying rings a size up and use a semi-permanent fix to 'resize' them whenever I need to. I use this tape trick and it works pretty well for me - http://www.extrapetite.com/2011/02/ysl-arty-rings-for-petite-fingers.html - perhaps you can consider it when deliberating


----------



## prettysquare

hehe it's a dangerous habit checking this thread. I'm still holding out though for a silver and pink (or other girl-y colour) combo. 




jen_sparro said:


> Oh *PrettySquare*, why'd you post this?  I need it
> Maybe Saks will restock?


----------



## kelkirk

flirtology said:


> ^ *kelkirk*: I prefer buying rings a size up and use a semi-permanent fix to 'resize' them whenever I need to. I use this tape trick and it works pretty well for me - http://www.extrapetite.com/2011/02/ysl-arty-rings-for-petite-fingers.html - perhaps you can consider it when deliberating



thanks for the tip!!  i'll give it a try....even though the fit isn't the best I can't bear parting with it....too gorgy!


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

What is the name of the yellow color?  I need that!


----------



## sarag505

Here is my honey-gold Arty Ovale that arrived today  
Still not 100% sure if I'm going to keep it...it sorta bugs that the stone is somewhat crooked in the setting . I haven't seen a ton of honey-golds in the thread, so I hope this helps someone on the fence! And no, I didn't mean to match my nails with my ring hahaha.


----------



## goodmornin

I love my ring!

It came in the mail from the Saks F/F after ordering it earlier last week.

I was disapppointed at first that the Coral size 6 ran out, but Turqouise size 7 might actually be perfect!!

see pics


----------



## fashionista.

Mine arrived yesterday! I had been craving one since forever 
It's the dark blue (lapis lazuli like) in size 5 that actually fits index, middle and ring fingers (they're all pretty much the same size). It's so much prettier than I thought, the gold flecks are actually noticiable and the "stone" looks more realistic than in pictures.
I still can't wear it out because it's my birthday gift from my boyfriend but I can't wait!


----------



## whitestiletto

is there a gold + black combo?


----------



## jen_sparro

whitestiletto said:


> is there a gold + black combo?



Yes, see NAP 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/114050


----------



## whitestiletto

ooh thanks jen!


----------



## madaddie

prettysquare said:


> ^Shopmore, when you saw them for $195, was it for all colours or select colours?
> 
> Also, has anyone else come across this colour?
> It looks pretty cool. It says it is sold out on Saks. I have not seen this anywhere else. I've been waiting to see what new colours they would release for the silver/gunmetal finish.



Wow this ring is so beautiful, I am loving the sparkly bits and the rich gold color.


----------



## cookiesnomore

Do you guys know that the ovale rings are no longer available from Saks website? I think the only one left is the Rose color.


----------



## Ilgin

^^ The oval is still available at Saks in different colors not only rose.


----------



## cookiesnomore

Ohh! They go back up on the website. Thanks, *Ilgin*!


----------



## Tinamuss

Hi guys, i just bought the dark blue from a private seller. But it turns my finger green ? do any of you have this problem ? Do you think it's fake? It looks genuine, with box and everything.


----------



## jen_sparro

^The rings are gold plated tin alloy (according to the pro forma receipt I have from NAP), which means that if the gold wears off, and you are sensitive to certain alloys/metals yes it can turn your finger green.

I've had some issues with my Aqua ring, the last two times I've worn mine it has left me with a green outline, I think it must have reacted with some make-up that was left on my fingers...


----------



## dolcesen

ok,, bear with me with bad photography skills.


----------



## prettysquare

^is the first one a silver finish? or just the lighting?
Very nice btw. I hope you'll get lots of wear out of both!


----------



## dolcesen

prettysquare said:


> ^is the first one a silver finish? or just the lighting?
> Very nice btw. I hope you'll get lots of wear out of both!


i guess it's the lighting..it's with gold finish,,
ha,, i don;t know if I should keep the pink one..


----------



## seapiglet

Hey guys! I've been a lurker here for awhile now so I've finally decided to make an account  
I bought the lapis ring in a size 5 off netaporter, and its gorgeouss!!! However they do run very small, the ID of the size 5 ring is 17.5mm. I think I'm either going to send it back to netaporter, unless someone here has a size 6 and would be willing to swap!


----------



## tallymia

hi guys, do Arty rings ever go on sale at the YSL boutiques (like seasonal colors)? What about the outlets, do they ever make it over there? 
Speaking of jewelry at outlets, has anyone ever gotten any at YSL?


----------



## mosambi

Saks has restocked....some marvelous new colors! The new blacks are amazing!
oh.god.....must resist....


----------



## jen_sparro

^Oh my... the silver and yellow 
But I was planning on the coral next, anyone know if the silver/yellow is a Saks exclusive? $250 is a bit much so crossing fingers that NAP UK stocks it


----------



## soleilbrun

tallymia said:


> hi guys, do Arty rings ever go on sale at the YSL boutiques (like seasonal colors)? What about the outlets, do they ever make it over there?
> Speaking of jewelry at outlets, has anyone ever gotten any at YSL?


 
I just spoke with Valerie from YSL Cabazon and she said they hardly ever get any rings. They usually sell out before reaching them.  Sad, I know.


----------



## prettysquare

mosambi said:


> Saks has restocked....some marvelous new colors! The new blacks are amazing!
> oh.god.....must resist....



I guess I should thank my lucky stars that my wallet is spared because I don't really like the new black stones. At least with the photography I'm seeing on their website, the black/gold, black/multi and black/white stones are not appealing to me.


----------



## prettysquare

time to update that colour index
Please let me know if there's other colours I've missed or if they are named incorrectly.


----------



## Ilgin

^ Thanks for the updated index *prettysquare*!! I'm loving the silver-yellow and the magenta arty flower calls my name.


----------



## fashionista.

Oh I had no idea there were so many of them! Thanks for the picture *prettysquare*!


----------



## mosambi

Thanks prettysquare for the comprehensive index! I am actually really in love with the "leaf green"....oddly Saks had that picture up with the aqua ring. I ordered the aqua ring from both NAP and Saks to compare thinking it might have been the lighting or whatever. I love the Aqua, but now am lusting after the leaf green.....I need to expand away from the blue and green color scheme!


----------



## prettysquare

You're welcome. 
Not all of the colours are available at the moment and some I've never seen on sale anywhere (for instance the light pink and gunmetal combo).

^I think the leaf green is a beautiful, dramatic colour. I also like it a lot. But I only bought the coral one because I like it's versatility.


----------



## soleilbrun

I took the plunge and bought one, now I want more!  It arrived in 2 days.  Kinda hoping it wouldn't be my "thing" since I have many "things"- bags, shoes, HLs. I present my honey arty ring size 6.  It matches my cats eyes.

Here's the link. Photos too big to upload
http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/ysl ring/


----------



## fashionista.

soleilbrun said:


> Here's the link. Photos too big to upload
> http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/ysl ring/



I am loving your ring! It's the same colour as your kitty's eyes, how cute is that?


----------



## soleilbrun

fashionista. said:


> I am loving your ring! It's the same colour as your kitty's eyes, how cute is that?


 I thought it was cute too but he really could care less, silly cat!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Gorgeous, *soleilbrun*!!! That color is fantastic!!!


----------



## sarag505

soleilbrun said:


> I took the plunge and bought one, now I want more!  It arrived in 2 days.  Kinda hoping it wouldn't be my "thing" since I have many "things"- bags, shoes, HLs. I present my honey arty ring size 6.  It matches my cats eyes.
> 
> Here's the link. Photos too big to upload
> http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/ysl ring/



I have the exact same ring, *soleilbrun*! I think the honey is beautiful! Even though it doesn't stand out as much as the more colorful ones, I think it is so gorgeous and matches with tons of things


----------



## soleilbrun

sarag505 said:


> I have the exact same ring, *soleilbrun*! I think the honey is beautiful! Even though it doesn't stand out as much as the more colorful ones, I think it is so gorgeous and matches with tons of things


 
You are so right about it going with many things. At first I was bummed out not to get the lapis but once this bad boy arrived it was love at first sight.  I don't do rings much.  I have two that are always stored away.  This is flashy in that it is big and gold but subdued in it's color. That said, I'm ready for some boom, bam, bip (ie lapis and coral).  I'm also in love with the wood!


----------



## poonski

Ever since discovering this ring i've fallen so in love with it.. They seem so popular is it even possible to find them on sale?


----------



## prettysquare

the yellow and gunmetal ring is available for pre-order at Saks 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...d=13012002F8D0&Ntt=ysl+ring&N=0&bmUID=j0fcdBR


----------



## jsc6

I am so happy I came across this thread! I love the YSL Arty ring.  I'll post my rings later on but I'm definitely going to have to add that gunmetal and yellow one to my collection.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

So has anyone gone to the YSL store in NYC??? I am going in a couple of weeks, and I'm wondering if they have a good selection of the Arty rings? Id like to add to my collection of two: coral and turquoise.


----------



## prettysquare

^Yes, the boutique on 57th does have a pretty good arty ring selection. If you're only interested in the coral and turquoise, they'll definitely have sizes 5-8 available as they're the most popular. I believe they also have size 4 in those colours too. I recall that in April, they still had black, coral, lapis, and turquoise for sure. You can also call ahead and ask them to set it aside for you. They have very nice service.


----------



## jen_sparro

I so so want the silver/yellow but I've already bought one ring this year... and I've been quite naughty with my purchases recently ush: 
Does anyone know if the yellow is a Saks exclusive?


----------



## CourtneyMc22

prettysquare said:


> ^Yes, the boutique on 57th does have a pretty good arty ring selection. If you're only interested in the coral and turquoise, they'll definitely have sizes 5-8 available as they're the most popular. I believe they also have size 4 in those colours too. I recall that in April, they still had black, coral, lapis, and turquoise for sure. You can also call ahead and ask them to set it aside for you. They have very nice service.


I kinda wrote that sentence in a weird way, I meant that I have coral and turquoise and I'm looking to add to my little collection. Thanks for the info, good to know that have nice service. That doesn't always happen when you go into a high end boutique, especially when you walk in with a southern accent.


----------



## prettysquare

^oh I see. Now that I read your sentence more carefully, it's obvious what you meant the first time. I still think they would have a good selection of colours and sizes that it would be worth your time to go. They also had the wood one when I was last there. 

They also have other styles like the arty ring and the arty dots ring in addition to the arty oval. So lots of options =)

When are you going? And definitely report back on what you find. I don't live that far, but I still don't find time to go that often.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

^^^^My hubby and I are going for our 5 year anniversary on June 10th. We have been coming up there twice a year for the past few years, but it's just never occurred to me that there would be a YSL store. We usually stay around the Soho area to shop instead of the Upper West side, but my hubby is just going to have to grin and bare it for a little while!  So excited, I'll definitely report back.


----------



## Gurzzy

My YSL arty ring just came in! My boyfriend was home early today so I asked him to open it and take a picture of it for me so I could see it 

Anyway, I asked him if it said "6" on the back to make sure they sent the right size and he said that it says its size Medium...does anyone else's ring have this? I ordered it from Saks (its coral).


----------



## trikhey_03

HELPPPPP LADIESSS! I'm actually torn between the AQUA and LEAF GREEN. 
What do you girls think? It's just so hard to decide....both are pretty!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...RTMENT<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=j0BXDHa


----------



## CourtneyMc22

^^^^Just my personal opinion, I like the aqua better against the gold, not really sure why.  they are both beautiful though!


----------



## Glamourista

I like the versatility of the aqua ring. The aqua will go with just about anything, but I love the green! To me it's one of the prettiest colors. It's very elegant and regal!


----------



## karinapricilla

my turquoise arty


----------



## randr21

trikhey_03 said:


> HELPPPPP LADIESSS! I'm actually torn between the AQUA and LEAF GREEN.
> What do you girls think? It's just so hard to decide....both are pretty!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...RTMENT<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=j0BXDHa


 
the aqua is more casual to me, a quieter beauty.  the leaf green is more dramatic, the contrast btwn the green and gold is more eye catching. so which personality are you?


----------



## ms_quinty

Hello Beauties

Been lemming for one of these babies since a year ago but refuse to purchase 'The Natural Stones' collection even though there's stocks for it. (I design jewelry using semi-precious stones so.....)

Anyhow, I know I need one on my finger when I saw the Honey on Net-a-Porter. Next moment, I find myself keying in credit card details and clicking purchase. No regrets since 

msgrace.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/lm3ni.jpeg
msgrace.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/img_1925.jpg

xox,
Grace


----------



## karly

hello i really need some help!
which do i pick turquoise or lapis?
and where can i get it from in UK?
iv tried saks, NOP, harvey nicks, selfridges - all out of stock.
please advise!! 
thanks


----------



## Nieners

I did the unthinkable and sold my aqua arty. I hope it went to a good home! Luckily I still have this thread to drool over


----------



## CourtneyMc22

*karina,* love your arty! I think the next one I buy, I'm going to buy it to fit my ring finger. I really like it on the ring finger for some reason. 

Wore my arty with some crazy nails today!! (Sally Hansen nail strips in check it out)


----------



## ITLovesFashion

I love wearing mine on my index. I have the lapis one!

Courtney: nice nails!!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hi everyone,
As you may know I got the honey and I'm sitting on pins and needles waiting for my coral to arrive.  Has anyone purchased the wood one?  If so, can we get photos?  I think I'm gonna do it but would love to see photos of a real person wearing one.


----------



## ivana.

Hello ladies I need advice from you... Im totally in love with this rings but since they arent real gold Im afraid of color transfer so here is my question- does color easily comes off ? I know that I shouldnt wash my hands with it on but I dont want to have green finger after wearing it just for a couple hours.. Thank you in advance


----------



## madaddie

karinapricilla said:


> my turquoise arty



Your ring looks fabulous!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

ivana. said:


> Hello ladies I need advice from you... Im totally in love with this rings but since they arent real gold Im afraid of color transfer so here is my question- does color easily comes off ? I know that I shouldnt wash my hands with it on but I dont want to have green finger after wearing it just for a couple hours.. Thank you in advance


No, I don't know what these rings are made of, but it's not the cheap kind of stuff that would ever turn your finger. They feel very heavy and substantial, so don't worry about transfer. I've had one of mine (turquoise) coming up on a year and never had that issue. 

I will say that the color of the gold (only on the under side of the band, where I suspect it hits things when I use my hands) has turned a slightly pinkish gold in some places. It's only noticeable in the sunlight, and like I said it's only on the bottom. Nothing visible to someone looking at my ring. I think it's a good idea to not get them wet thou. I have never let my coral one get wet, and none of it has turned pinkish at all. Hope that helps.


----------



## Karolina36

Does anybody own the khaki one?  I'm curious what the color looks like IRL...


----------



## Dode99

I got the black-multi two weeks ago. I don't want to take it off!
Here's a pic since I haven't seen any ring in black in this thread 







I'm planning to go to YSL btq tomorrow to get more rings


----------



## ivana.

CourtneyMc22 said:


> No, I don't know what these rings are made of, but it's not the cheap kind of stuff that would ever turn your finger. They feel very heavy and substantial, so don't worry about transfer. I've had one of mine (turquoise) coming up on a year and never had that issue.
> 
> I will say that the color of the gold (only on the under side of the band, where I suspect it hits things when I use my hands) has turned a slightly pinkish gold in some places. It's only noticeable in the sunlight, and like I said it's only on the bottom. Nothing visible to someone looking at my ring. I think it's a good idea to not get them wet thou. I have never let my coral one get wet, and none of it has turned pinkish at all. Hope that helps.


 
Thank you Courtney for advice !


----------



## Ilgin

^^beautiful, *Dode99*!

Has anyone ordered the yellow/gunmetal? I'm curious how it looks on finger...


----------



## jen_sparro

^I'd love to see a picture too! 
*Dode*, your ring is fab! Please post pics of your others when you get them


----------



## prettysquare

^yup add me to the list for that. I think it's a Saks exclusive however. 
That black-multi looks amazing on the hand, I hadn't been impressed with the stock photo online.


----------



## chrisnavline54

l think Dode's ring is the black and gold...Am l right?


----------



## Dode99

Thank you ladies 

I went to the YSL btq in my area, I didn't see many arty rings,
but I got this dot ring in purple 







*@ chrisnavline54"* Mine is the black-multi. Here's a pic comparing it
to the black-gold ring


----------



## pinkmotels

is anyone able to report on what the ny boutique has in stock atm? my sister is heading to ny for a few weeks from australia, and i am desperate for an arty ring in the black/gunmetal colour. anyone purchased this style from the boutique recently, or know of ny stockists? thanks!


----------



## prettysquare

aww the purple dotty ring is gorgeous. 

The NY boutique definitely has the black/gunmental in stock. They usually have a wide selection of the arty rings.


----------



## Ilgin

*Dode*, love the purple dots ring! It's fab!!


----------



## KaraNV

The purple dot ring is rockin'!! Love it


----------



## pinkmotels

prettysquare said:


> aww the purple dotty ring is gorgeous.
> 
> The NY boutique definitely has the black/gunmental in stock. They usually have a wide selection of the arty rings.


ty!


----------



## Dode99

*Thank you all*


----------



## honeybunch

I bought the white Arty Oval with the gold flecks.  It's stunning.  I will try and post pics soon.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

pinkmotels said:


> is anyone able to report on what the ny boutique has in stock atm? my sister is heading to ny for a few weeks from australia, and i am desperate for an arty ring in the black/gunmetal colour. anyone purchased this style from the boutique recently, or know of ny stockists? thanks!


Saw it there last week! The people in the store are very nice as well, not always the case at high end boutiques. My hubby bought me another Arty for our 5 year wedding anniversary!! 

Here it is, with my little trio as well!


----------



## leboudoir

my contribution to the thread  







lapis and coral


----------



## Magda5

Has anyone noticed a difference between the turquoise colored arty ring pre 2011 and the 2011 turquoise rings? 

I swear I'm not crazy... I had my ring "stolen" (it was really my fault, I left it in the bathroom while changing my daughter's diaper and when I came back to the bathroom to get it a minute later someone had taken it!) and when I ordered again I found that the turquoise did not have as much "green" in it.  I found it less stunning than my original.  boo!

Am I the only one that noticed this... ?


----------



## honeybunch

This is the one I got.  Nice for summer I thought. But it would also go with an all black outfit in winter.  I love the gold flecks. They really sparkle.  There was a purple and a dark green as well but they were very flat looking.  No gold sparkle.  I didn't like them as much as this one.


----------



## Gurzzy

I have never seen that one before! It's so cool!!!


----------



## sammie225

wooaw that white one is beautiful,where did you get it ?


----------



## honeybunch

Thank you.  I got it from Selfridges.


----------



## randr21

have you guys seen the arty cuff?  its so beautiful and i think cuffs are really trending right now, which is good for me cuz i love them.


----------



## pocketrocket

Hi everyone, 

As I'm reading thru this thread..looking at those gorgeous rings you all posted, it's making me go crazyfor those rings !! 

The hardest thing is I'm residing in Sydney, which means no YSL boutiques. I'm looking to get thru saks.com as they have so much to choose from but I'm not sure what's my ring size.  

But I will be traveling to Singapore next week! anyone knows the prices for those arty rings in Sing.? Will it be cheaper for me to buy there or thru Saks? ..with the shipping cost...n the wait haha 

TIA


----------



## jsc6

Here's my collection


----------



## prettysquare

randr21 said:


> have you guys seen the arty cuff?  its so beautiful and i think cuffs are really trending right now, which is good for me cuz i love them.



The cuff is really lovely too. I saw a girl in J.Crew the other day with the black and gold arty cuff and some leather bracelets in a stack, it looked casual and stylish. I think they come in different sizes to fit your wrist. Not really for me, but I do like how it looks on other people.


----------



## randr21

here's the one that i've been drooling over...


----------



## prettysquare

oh wow that one is really fabulous. 
I thought you were talking about this one. It's a little bit more wearable day-to-day.


----------



## Aurora

pocketrocket said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> As I'm reading thru this thread..looking at those gorgeous rings you all posted, it's making me go crazyfor those rings !!
> 
> The hardest thing is I'm residing in Sydney, which means no YSL boutiques. I'm looking to get thru saks.com as they have so much to choose from but I'm not sure what's my ring size.
> 
> But I will be traveling to Singapore next week! anyone knows the prices for those arty rings in Sing.? Will it be cheaper for me to buy there or thru Saks? ..with the shipping cost...n the wait haha
> 
> TIA



It's cheaper in Singapore, believe its $280 SGD if the price didn't increase. The thing is the rings are always out of stock and you may not be able to get your size.


----------



## KaraNV

prettysquare said:


> oh wow that one is really fabulous.
> I thought you were talking about this one. It's a little bit more wearable day-to-day.


 
All Beatiful Ladies!! I must get this cuff^^^^ do you mind me asking where you found this beauty?

Thanks!


----------



## KaraNV

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Saw it there last week! The people in the store are very nice as well, not always the case at high end boutiques. My hubby bought me another Arty for our 5 year wedding anniversary!!
> 
> Here it is, with my little trio as well!


 
Beautiful Collection!! Nice DH for the gorgy addition, very sweet gift!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

KaraNV said:


> Beautiful Collection!! Nice DH for the gorgy addition, very sweet gift!


 Thank you! I'm very lucky to have my wonderful hubby! 

I don't know any info about the smaller cuff, but I agree it's stunning! Good luck finding it, and PLEASE post pictures if you do get it!


----------



## andyy

hi, does anyone know how much the ysl arty oval costs in euros and in british pounds now? (:


----------



## randr21

prettysquare said:


> oh wow that one is really fabulous.
> I thought you were talking about this one. It's a little bit more wearable day-to-day.


 
love yours!  looks amazing against your green tweed? skirt and black shirt.  You're right, i'd definitely wear this more on a daily basis, but the wider cuff with that emerald green against the gold is just so pretty too.  maybe one for everyday and the other for wknds and going out? 

I just saw your cuff on ysl.com, fab price!


----------



## pocketrocket

Aurora said:


> It's cheaper in Singapore, believe its $280 SGD if the price didn't increase. The thing is the rings are always out of stock and you may not be able to get your size.



Thank you so much for your info! Will try my luck there


----------



## honeybunch

andyy said:


> hi, does anyone know how much the ysl arty oval costs in euros and in british pounds now? (:


 
Welcome!  I bought mine for 140 GBP.


----------



## winnie84

My one and only arty ring


----------



## CourtneyMc22

^^^Gorgeous, love all the clothing/accessories you put with it!!


----------



## KaraNV

winnie84 said:


> My one and only arty ring


 

Perfect Look!! winnie84


----------



## Row

Hi Ladies!!

I have one YSL arty ring but I want to buy another one.
But does anyone know, where I can buy one on the net a porter.com they have but I perfer different color, coral/black I like, does anyone here want to sell the ones they have maybe?
Give me a private message then, If its not oke to ask here.
I'm really sorry, didnt knew!!

XOXO


----------



## makeup_lover

Anyone know how much does the arty ring cost in Singapore?


----------



## slip

makeup_lover said:


> Anyone know how much does the arty ring cost in Singapore?



It's SGD285.


----------



## bagsdreamer

Hi ladies, 

any of you have a arty oval ring in black and silver?

I just bought one from my local boutique but the silver doesn't seem to be the silver as shown in the YSL website :http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBout...Iconic-Arty-Oval-Ring-in-Multiple-Colors.aspx. 

Any of you have this ring can advise if its the lighting that cause the silver in the picture on the website to be crisp silver? Mine seem like greyish.Is this normal?


----------



## makeup_lover

Thanks a lot slip. Btw I need suggestions, Which colour do u guys think is the nicest? I'm considering the lapis(deep blue), coral (orange) or the white enamel ring(the squarish instead of oval). I like e gold hardware. I'm fair skin, so I'm wondering which look nicer n more stylish on me haha. Hope u guys can give me suggestion. Thank u so much!


----------



## lovelockdown

I love the aqua! It's soooooooo pretty.


----------



## honeybunch

makeup_lover said:


> Thanks a lot slip. Btw I need suggestions, Which colour do u guys think is the nicest? I'm considering the lapis(deep blue), coral (orange) or the white enamel ring(the squarish instead of oval). I like e gold hardware. I'm fair skin, so I'm wondering which look nicer n more stylish on me haha. Hope u guys can give me suggestion. Thank u so much!


 
I think coral always looks better on tanned skin.  The lapis would look great on pale skin so I would go for that.


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Hi Ladies!  I just got my new YSL black-gold ring last week.  It's stunning!


----------



## Karolina36

Nhu Nhu - gorgeous ring... and beautiful Celine!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Nhu Nhu, your ring (and bag of course!) is breathtaking! LOVE, love love, the black/gold combo!


----------



## kiwishopper

OMG "W", your new YSL ring is gorgeous!!! I love your nail polish colour too! 



Nhu Nhu said:


> Hi Ladies!  I just got my new YSL black-gold ring last week.  It's stunning!


----------



## Shoppaholic11

Does anyone here have the leaf green ring? Or has seen it irl? 

I'm trying to decide between leaf green or lapis. I am leaning towards leaf I think. I'm only 5'1 so I was thinking a more subdued color would be better than a huge bright thing on my hand? Not sure though...this is my first arty ring and will probably be my only one  (because of the steep price) so I need to make the right decision! I've only seen them in photos so any input is welcome


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Shoppaholic11 said:


> Does anyone here have the leaf green ring? Or has seen it irl?
> 
> I'm trying to decide between leaf green or lapis. I am leaning towards leaf I think. I'm only 5'1 so I was thinking a more subdued color would be better than a huge bright thing on my hand? Not sure though...this is my first arty ring and will probably be my only one  (because of the steep price) so I need to make the right decision! I've only seen them in photos so any input is welcome


I have seen the lapis in person (may have seen the leaf green at the YSL boutique in NYC but don't remember). I looked at the lapis for a while b/c I was adding to my collection (at that point I had turquoise and coral, ended up getting the silver/hunter green one). Personally, I like Lapis is REALLY dark in person and doesn't make a huge impact unless it's under a lot of light, IMHO. It does have beautiful gold flecks but they aren't noticeable unless you have good overhead lighting. I *love* the look of any green stone next to gold, personally, so I'd say leaf green. I don't think you need to worry about either ring overwhelming you! Wear it with pride, and I promise it WILL get noticed, a lot!!!


----------



## jsc6

Happy Birthday to me!  Check out my new Arty Ring.  I got it at the YSL boutique at CityCenter in Vegas.


----------



## Shoppaholic11

CourtneyMc22 said:


> I have seen the lapis in person (may have seen the leaf green at the YSL boutique in NYC but don't remember). I looked at the lapis for a while b/c I was adding to my collection (at that point I had turquoise and coral, ended up getting the silver/hunter green one). Personally, I like Lapis is REALLY dark in person and doesn't make a huge impact unless it's under a lot of light, IMHO. It does have beautiful gold flecks but they aren't noticeable unless you have good overhead lighting. I *love* the look of any green stone next to gold, personally, so I'd say leaf green. I don't think you need to worry about either ring overwhelming you! Wear it with pride, and I promise it WILL get noticed, a lot!!!


 
Thanks for your input! I'm surprised irl the lapis didn't look that bright to you. It looks so bright in the photos! I am tempted to order both just to see what they look like in person.

I haven't seen any photos of the leaf green other than the saks site and this one facebook page photo from a random retailer (attached below..the one in first row on far left). I'm pretty sure it's the leaf green but it looks a lot more murky dark green rather than a really dark emerald green that's pictured on the saks site. Not sure if I'm feeling it...hopefully I'll like it better in person. It kind of looks one-dimensional dark murky green with nothing to it if you know what I mean?? i would rather have a green ring than the blue ring..would go with more of my clothes. Such a hard decision!!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Shoppaholic11 said:


> Thanks for your input! I'm surprised irl the lapis didn't look that bright to you. It looks so bright in the photos! I am tempted to order both just to see what they look like in person.
> 
> I haven't seen any photos of the leaf green other than the saks site and this one facebook page photo from a random retailer (attached below..the one in first row on far left). I'm pretty sure it's the leaf green but it looks a lot more murky dark green rather than a really dark emerald green that's pictured on the saks site. Not sure if I'm feeling it...hopefully I'll like it better in person. It kind of looks one-dimensional dark murky green with nothing to it if you know what I mean?? i would rather have a green ring than the blue ring..would go with more of my clothes. Such a hard decision!!


 OH, that is dark!! I didn't know leaf green was that dark. It really is a hard decision with these rings, but really they are all gorgeous!


----------



## makeup_lover

hi ppl, im going to order online but not sure of the size to order. im wearing my alexander mcqueen skull ring size M, and normally i wear 6.5 ring size. May I know for arty oval ring which size should i order? thank u so much


----------



## randr21

saw an arty ring in gold and black onyx at woodbury outlet yesterday. it had an addl 3 tiny onyx stones along w/ the usual large one. no idea how much, but the store had tons of addl discounts due to holiday sale.


----------



## Livinstella




----------



## makeup_lover

Anyone can help me with the ysl arty oval ring sizes please, as I'm going to order online soon . 


makeup_lover said:


> hi ppl, im going to order online but not sure of the size to order. im wearing my alexander mcqueen skull ring size M, and normally i wear 6.5 ring size. May I know for arty oval ring which size should i order? thank u so much


----------



## jen_sparro

*Livinstella*, your coral ring is stunning! I think that is going to be my arty ring #3 
*Makeup_Lover*, I think a 7 would be probably best. If I were you though, I'd order both the 6 and 7 and keep the one that sits best and return the other. These rings are pretty tricky sizewise... alternatively, measure your McQueen ring's diameter and compare it to the ring diameter sizes I posted earlier in this thread. Good luck!


----------



## Livinstella

- *Jen * : Thanks Jen for the compliment ! It is indeed stunning, and perfect for the summer. I had also "flashed" on the blue-green transparent stone, but really, the coral one has got this irresistible 60's flavor...
- *Make up lover* : You should take the size 7, and if your purse allows it do as Jen suggeste


----------



## makeup_lover

hey thanks gals. =) I will try order 2 and see how. will post my purchase once i got it. Thank u so much


----------



## ms_quinty

Hello Beauties

Just sharing my latest addition to my Arty ring collection, bought by my dear boyfriend at YSL Singapore, Orchard Ion 

msgrace.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/x2_6ee90d6.jpeg
msgrace.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/du6dk.jpg


----------



## sofaa

ms_quinty said:


> Hello Beauties
> 
> Just sharing my latest addition to my Arty ring collection, bought by my dear boyfriend at YSL Singapore, Orchard Ion
> 
> msgrace.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/x2_6ee90d6.jpeg
> msgrace.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/du6dk.jpg



OHH GORGEOUSS!! where did you get this color?!?!!!


----------



## ms.grace

At Orchard Ion, Singapore  According to the SA, it is the latest color.


----------



## Livinstella

Lovely and unusual color... and thoughtfull boyfriend !!


----------



## Blo0ondi

i like YSL arty rings but i think my fingers are too short for them to look good on me!!


----------



## jen_sparro

^My fingers are really short (and stumpy to add! ush but that doesn't stop me  If you love them just take the plunge, I think they're kinda awesome when they're so obvious on your fingers


----------



## makeup_lover

Ms grace, is there lapis or coral arty ring when u visit the ion store? Are they size 6 n 7 stock, I'm worry it'll run out but I can only get this this wend as I'm away. Anyone knw of the stock of arty ring n sizes in ysl sg? Thx a lot


----------



## flirtology

here's my collection - still in the midst of collecting more 












the black-gold has not appeared as frequently as the lapis and aqua so I decided to show a close-up. I must say that I can't decide if the aqua or the black-gold is my favourite. the aqua colour is gorgeous but the black-gold is just so interesting. the gold streaks are not just at the surface but extend below the surface. unable to capture this phenomenon on camera though. definitely needing a pink with gold to finish off - a special pink like ms grace's gorgeous one hehe.


----------



## Olivia7shan

flirtology said:


> here's my collection - still in the midst of collecting more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the black-gold has not appeared as frequently as the lapis and aqua so I decided to show a close-up. I must say that I can't decide if the aqua or the black-gold is my favourite. the aqua colour is gorgeous but the black-gold is just so interesting. the gold streaks are not just at the surface but extend below the surface. unable to capture this phenomenon on camera though. definitely needing a pink with gold to finish off - a special pink like ms grace's gorgeous one hehe.


they r stunning  luv them


----------



## Olivia7shan

Nhu Nhu said:


> Hi Ladies!  I just got my new YSL black-gold ring last week.  It's stunning!


i always like this ring in black ... but I cant find it in NY


----------



## Livinstella

@flirtology : Nice collection you have. I'd never seen the red one before ! Love the aqua one !


----------



## honeybunch

I'm worried I bought the wrong size Arty Oval ring.  The 5 felt okay at first but then when I tried it on again it was really difficult to get off my finger - I had to keep twisting it to get it off.  So I ended up getting the 6.  When my hands are warm the 6 fits perfectly but when they're cold or at a normal temperature, the ring is very loose and can be pulled off with no effort at all.  Should I have got the 5?  Are these rings supposed to fit very snugly or more on the loose side?


----------



## foxymom

ms_quinty said:


> Hello Beauties
> 
> Just sharing my latest addition to my Arty ring collection, bought by my dear boyfriend at YSL Singapore, Orchard Ion
> 
> msgrace.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/x2_6ee90d6.jpeg
> msgrace.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/du6dk.jpg



so pretty! may i ask how much was it in singapore?


----------



## Livinstella

honeybunch said:


> I'm worried I bought the wrong size Arty Oval ring.  The 5 felt okay at first but then when I tried it on again it was really difficult to get off my finger - I had to keep twisting it to get it off.  So I ended up getting the 6.  When my hands are warm the 6 fits perfectly but when they're cold or at a normal temperature, the ring is very loose and can be pulled off with no effort at all.  Should I have got the 5?  Are these rings supposed to fit very snugly or more on the loose side?



You should keep the 6. 
The heaviest part of the ring being on your hand and not your finger, you should not loose it, even if it feels loose.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

honeybunch said:


> I'm worried I bought the wrong size Arty Oval ring.  The 5 felt okay at first but then when I tried it on again it was really difficult to get off my finger - I had to keep twisting it to get it off.  So I ended up getting the 6.  When my hands are warm the 6 fits perfectly but when they're cold or at a normal temperature, the ring is very loose and can be pulled off with no effort at all.  Should I have got the 5?  Are these rings supposed to fit very snugly or more on the loose side?


I agree with previous poster as well. These rings, if too tight, can REALLY start to feel restricting b/c of their extreme width. I'd hate to have to constantly take the ring on and off to feel relief. I always go on the side of loose when it comes to rings with wide bands like this. I live in a hot climate so in the summer, I really need the size I buy. In the winter and especially after I've just put hand lotion on, they can feel super loose at first (to the point that they feel like they could slip right off). But my finger always kind of expands to it (that sounds weird, hard to explain) and by a few minutes, it's not that loose anymore. Hope that helps.


----------



## Shela Bella




----------



## honeybunch

CourtneyMc22 said:


> I agree with previous poster as well. These rings, if too tight, can REALLY start to feel restricting b/c of their extreme width. I'd hate to have to constantly take the ring on and off to feel relief. I always go on the side of loose when it comes to rings with wide bands like this. I live in a hot climate so in the summer, I really need the size I buy. In the winter and especially after I've just put hand lotion on, they can feel super loose at first (to the point that they feel like they could slip right off). But my finger always kind of expands to it (that sounds weird, hard to explain) and by a few minutes, it's not that loose anymore. Hope that helps.


 

Thanks, *CourtneyMc22 *and also to *Livinstella.  *You have both put my mind at rest.  Courtney, I know what your mean about your finger expanding - I feel like the ring is super loose at first and then it gets tighter the longer I wear it!


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

Who's the blogger?



Shela Bella said:


>


----------



## Shela Bella

She's a style blogger from the UAE.


----------



## tashy_y

Hey all.. I have been looking for this arty ring for months.. They ran out of stock fast .. But finally yesterday YSL store called and I pick up this beautiful ring ... But when I wear it to work today ... I found it abit heavy... Does anyone found it is to heavy to wea it while typing ?! .  

I will post the pic shortly .. Cheers


----------



## pocketrocket

Aurora said:


> It's cheaper in Singapore, believe its $280 SGD if the price didn't increase. The thing is the rings are always out of stock and you may not be able to get your size.



Thanks. I've got em in Ion Orchard for SGD290! awesome got myself a belle du journey clutch as well!


----------



## Livinstella

tashy_y said:


> Hey all.. I have been looking for this arty ring for months.. They ran out of stock fast .. But finally yesterday YSL store called and I pick up this beautiful ring ... But when I wear it to work today ... I found it abit heavy... Does anyone found it is to heavy to wea it while typing ?! .
> 
> I will post the pic shortly .. Cheers




I hardly feel it, but I'm used to wear important rings. You'll get use to it... Maybe change hand ?


----------



## Livinstella

Shela Bella said:


> She's a style blogger from the UAE.



A Dubai based blog... Hello, I'm curious about it... Can you give the address of her blog ?


----------



## Aurora

pocketrocket said:


> Thanks. I've got em in Ion Orchard for SGD290! awesome got myself a belle du journey clutch as well!



Congrats! Post some pictures?


----------



## Shela Bella

Livinstella said:


> A Dubai based blog... Hello, I'm curious about it... Can you give the address of her blog ?



Here's the link! 

Thestyleblogbygigi

She's my favorite blogger so far. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Livinstella

@Shela : Thanks a lot !


----------



## CCCraze

Hi everyone, I am so in love with the Arty Ring.  This morning, I went to YSL boutique at ION Spore and thought of getting the turquoise as my birthday present and I ended up bringing two home.............  I like to wear it on my index and middle finger, so size 7 would be the one but turquoise left only size 6 which can only fitted in my ring finger, so I finally bought the black with gunmetal size 7 and turquoise size 6.  Felt guilty but excited.  

The SA is very friendly, thumb up for her!


----------



## CCCraze

Here come the photos :


----------



## Livinstella

CCCraze said:


> Hi everyone, I am so in love with the Arty Ring.  This morning, I went to YSL boutique at ION Spore and thought of getting the turquoise as my birthday present and I ended up bringing two home.............  I like to wear it on my index and middle finger, so size 7 would be the one but turquoise left only size 6 which can only fitted in my ring finger, so I finally bought the black with gunmetal size 7 and turquoise size 6.  Felt guilty but excited.
> 
> The SA is very friendly, thumb up for her!



I personally love to wear that ring on my ring finger. I don't know why, seems more... more !!


----------



## lem0n

CCCraze said:


> Hi everyone, I am so in love with the Arty Ring.  This morning, I went to YSL boutique at ION Spore and thought of getting the turquoise as my birthday present and I ended up bringing two home.............  I like to wear it on my index and middle finger, so size 7 would be the one but turquoise left only size 6 which can only fitted in my ring finger, so I finally bought the black with gunmetal size 7 and turquoise size 6.  Felt guilty but excited.
> 
> The SA is very friendly, thumb up for her!



do you know if they have any more turquoise in size 6? the turquoise is sold out every time i come in


----------



## CCCraze

lem0n said:


> do you know if they have any more turquoise in size 6? the turquoise is sold out every time i come in


 
It still have 2 pieces when I left the boutique, but I bet it will be sold out by today since this is a busy Sunday.  There were 3 pieces of size 7 as of last Wednesday when I called them, but after just 3 days all was gone!  You can try your luck tomorrow.


----------



## CCCraze

Livinstella said:


> I personally love to wear that ring on my ring finger. I don't know why, seems more... more !!


 
Haha, it seems like I have no choice but to wear it on ring finger, my friend said it look nice too!


----------



## cocochanellova

Spoke to a buyer from Intermix the other day (I work for a designer and they carry our line). Word on the street is they are getting their own line of YSL arty rings to be out soon. YAY!


----------



## Ilgin

Shela Bella said:


> Here's the link!
> 
> Thestyleblogbygigi
> 
> She's my favorite blogger so far. Hope you enjoy!


 
Thanks for the link. Off to check it out!


----------



## tashy_y

here .. is my ring.. loving it...


----------



## tashy_y

here .. is my ring.. loving it...


----------



## Shoppaholic11

tashy_y said:


> here .. is my ring.. loving it...


 Omg, that's gorgeous. I've never seen this colour before..looks like lapis with brown? What's the name??


----------



## serene

has the price increased recently?


----------



## Gurzzy

Wow so many new colours out! Makes me wish I waited longer to get one, but I do still love my coral.


----------



## Livinstella

Gurzzy said:


> Wow so many new colours out! Makes me wish I waited longer to get one, but I do still love my coral.



Coral is the BEST !!!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

My Lapis from NAP arrived this morning!











I have very skinny fingers btw


----------



## CCCraze

tashy_y said:


> here .. is my ring.. loving it...



This colour grow on you.  I saw this piece at YSL Spore, tried it but didn't suit me.  May I know how much you paid for it ?


----------



## tashy_y

CCCraze said:


> This colour grow on you.  I saw this piece at YSL Spore, tried it but didn't suit me.  May I know how much you paid for it ?



Thanks..It cost me $1,595HKD which is equal to USD205.


----------



## Livinstella

Isn't it a bit uneasy and heavy to wear it with the stone on your finger ? Or is it just for the picture ?


----------



## CCCraze

tashy_y said:


> Thanks..It cost me $1,595HKD which is equal to USD205.



It's much cheaper to buy in Hong Kong than anywhere else, you are very lucky !


----------



## amoree

What are the prices of the arty rings like in Japan???


----------



## joojoo

i bought these

 i am looking for cuff


----------



## joojoo

who have that one and need to sell it i need that color i have the cuff


----------



## Livinstella

joojoo said:


> i bought these
> 
> i am looking for cuff


 
WAO, it's gorgeous !!!


----------



## Livinstella

joojoo said:


> who have that one and need to sell it i need that color i have the cuff


 
You should find it on YSL online shop...


----------



## Livinstella

amoree said:


> What are the prices of the arty rings like in Japan???


 
In Japan, I don't know. In France, I paid mine 145 euros.


----------



## Shoppaholic11

For you Canadian girls looking to buy the arty from a canadian website (to avoid customs/duty), www.ssense.com has the leaf green and the white arty ring available for $250! 

I am SO impressed they haven't jacked up the price...and I heard from a CS rep that they will also be carrying it in lapis and pavot. I've never heard of this pavot colour and when I asked the CS rep, she didn't know about what colour "pavot" would be...does anyone know??!! 

I'm going to snatch up the green to see what it looks like in real life. Really wish I knew what the pavot would be before I purchase anything!

PS: They also have the arty cuff w. the black/multi stone!


----------



## Livinstella

Shoppaholic11 said:


> For you Canadian girls looking to buy the arty from a canadian website (to avoid customs/duty), www.ssense.com has the leaf green and the white arty ring available for $250!
> 
> I am SO impressed they haven't jacked up the price...and I heard from a CS rep that they will also be carrying it in lapis and pavot. I've never heard of this pavot colour and when I asked the CS rep, she didn't know about what colour "pavot" would be...does anyone know??!!
> 
> I'm going to snatch up the green to see what it looks like in real life. Really wish I knew what the pavot would be before I purchase anything!
> 
> PS: They also have the arty cuff w. the black/multi stone!




"Pavot": it should be red, like the flower of which it bears the name.


----------



## Shoppaholic11

Livinstella said:


> "Pavot": it should be red, like the flower of which it bears the name.


 
Thank you! I hope I will be happy with the green one then...I haven't seen a red one yet. I will post pics once I get it!


----------



## joojoo

Livinstella said:


> You should find it on YSL online shop...


 
i did not find it 

i have exclly that one

ssense.com/photos/women/01/2/2/12069F080002_1_2.jpg

ssense.com/photos/women/01/2/2/12069F080002_1_2.jpg


i want the ring its not in ysl shop on line


----------



## lucabela

^ That ring is on Saks.com


----------



## flirtology

Shoppaholic11 said:


> Thank you! I hope I will be happy with the green one then...I haven't seen a red one yet. I will post pics once I get it!



omg I've been hoping for a red one  please post pics if you can. thank you!


----------



## Morska

Hello girls, here is my first arty. It was very difficult to find it in my country, they had only this one and the dark purple one


----------



## Shoppaholic11

Morska said:


> Hello girls, here is my first arty. It was very difficult to find it in my country, they had only this one and the dark purple one


Gorgeous! Is that the teal or aqua one?? I just ordered my first arty too!!


----------



## Morska

I think it is called leaf green  wich colour did you order? Hope you'll get yours soon


----------



## Livinstella

Hi, I went to see the new collection of Arty rings :
- gold ring with dark blue&gold stone
- gold ring with camel&gold stone
- silver ring with purple stone


----------



## Samia

Here is mine, just arrived today. I am a bit confused on saks.com (where I ordered from), the ring is Rose/Gold but the Box says Coral/Gold, so which one is it?







I love it!! Now I want all of them!!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

May I just clarify that the blogger is from Qatar, not UAE. 



Shela Bella said:


> She's a style blogger from the UAE.


----------



## Samia

lightpinkdaisy said:


> May I just clarify that the blogger is from Qatar, not UAE.



Yup!


----------



## flirtology

Livinstella said:


> Hi, I went to see the new collection of Arty rings :
> - gold ring with dark blue&gold stone
> - gold ring with camel&gold stone
> - silver ring with purple stone



http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171100#

is this the camel&gold you saw? it's up on the international NAP site


----------



## Shela Bella

lightpinkdaisy said:


> May I just clarify that the blogger is from Qatar, not UAE.



Yes, I understand at first I changed it from Qatar to UAE. I just figured out I shouldn't have changed it.
Are you by the from the UAE or Qatar? Cause I get confused with this area of countries which I thought Qatar was part of the UAE. Sorry for my mistake.


----------



## joojoo

lucabela said:


> ^ That ring is on Saks.com


thx i bought it form them


----------



## Suku

bagsdreamer said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> any of you have a arty oval ring in black and silver?
> 
> I just bought one from my local boutique but the silver doesn't seem to be the silver as shown in the YSL website :http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBout...Iconic-Arty-Oval-Ring-in-Multiple-Colors.aspx.
> 
> Any of you have this ring can advise if its the lighting that cause the silver in the picture on the website to be crisp silver? Mine seem like greyish.Is this normal?


 
I'm not sure whether the silver tone has changed since, but I bought my black and gunmetal Arty when they first came out and it's definitely not a bright and shiny silver.  I'd describe mine as having a tarnished silver look, in that is has a grey-ish cast to it.  Sounds very much like yours.


----------



## lucabela

joojoo said:


> thx i bought it form them



I'm glad to help 
I'm also awaiting my balck multi.  I think this is a Saks exclusive?


----------



## qtcoco

here is my little contribution to this thread, had my coral for over a year now.
love the new colours, maybe it's time for a second arty


----------



## pinkmotels

just ordered this one from cultstatus:

http://www.cultstatus.com.au/product_view.php?id=1942

anyone seen the purple/pink colour in real life? also thanks for the tips on what was instock in the NY boutique, i sent my sister there as soon as she got to NY and picked me up the last size 7!


----------



## madaddie

qtcoco said:


> here is my little contribution to this thread, had my coral for over a year now.
> love the new colours, maybe it's time for a second arty



The ring looks fabulous on you!


----------



## sofaa

I just ordered this one from matchesfashion.com, can't wait to receive it!!!
http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...urent-YSL-B-196994-Y161Q-jewellery-GOLD/51341


----------



## chikapinku

pinkmotels said:


> just ordered this one from cultstatus:
> 
> http://www.cultstatus.com.au/product_view.php?id=1942
> 
> anyone seen the purple/pink colour in real life?



I ordered the purple from Cultstatus after falling in love with the pink (lol) and it arrived today. Love it! Please excuse fat fingers, gross hands, etc etc... 

Second pic is most accurate to life though when you look at it directly there's mauve and even pink around the edge of the stone. Absolutely adore the colour and am so glad I got the purple.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

sofaa said:


> I just ordered this one from matchesfashion.com, can't wait to receive it!!!
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...urent-YSL-B-196994-Y161Q-jewellery-GOLD/51341



Stunning!!!! U must take pics when u receive it!


----------



## pinkmotels

chikapinku said:


> I ordered the purple from Cultstatus after falling in love with the pink (lol) and it arrived today. Love it! Please excuse fat fingers, gross hands, etc etc...
> 
> Second pic is most accurate to life though when you look at it directly there's mauve and even pink around the edge of the stone. Absolutely adore the colour and am so glad I got the purple.



OMG I LOVE IT! looks so beautiful on you! they emailed me and unfortunately sold out of my size, but i preordered so when the next shipment comes in 4 weeks they'll send it out to me  i think your pics are better than the ones off the website, it's a little hard to tell what the colour actually is off the product pics


----------



## chikapinku

pinkmotels said:


> OMG I LOVE IT! looks so beautiful on you! they emailed me and unfortunately sold out of my size, but i preordered so when the next shipment comes in 4 weeks they'll send it out to me  i think your pics are better than the ones off the website, it's a little hard to tell what the colour actually is off the product pics



From my (admittedly limited) contact with them, I think they were selling a pink and a purple and the pink is the one shown on the website, the purple's the one I ended up purchasing. Did you order the pink or the purple?


----------



## kiwishopper

chikapinku said:


> I ordered the purple from Cultstatus after falling in love with the pink (lol) and it arrived today. Love it! Please excuse fat fingers, gross hands, etc etc...
> 
> Second pic is most accurate to life though when you look at it directly there's mauve and even pink around the edge of the stone. Absolutely adore the colour and am so glad I got the purple.



This purple is gorgeous with the silver! Love it


----------



## eggspig

wow, love your nail polish too!  What is its brand and color name&#65311;  Thanks a lot!


Samia said:


> Here is mine, just arrived today. I am a bit confused on saks.com (where I ordered from), the ring is Rose/Gold but the Box says Coral/Gold, so which one is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it!! Now I want all of them!!


----------



## boutiqueaddict

Samia said:


> Here is mine, just arrived today. I am a bit confused on saks.com (where I ordered from), the ring is Rose/Gold but the Box says Coral/Gold, so which one is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it!! Now I want all of them!!



This is my favorite!  The color just looks gorgeous on your pretty hands too!   Beautiful arty!


----------



## Samia

boutiqueaddict said:


> This is my favorite!  The color just looks gorgeous on your pretty hands too!   Beautiful arty!



Thanks!



eggspig said:


> wow, love your nail polish too!  What is its brand and color name&#65311;  Thanks a lot!



Thanks  The nail polish is Chanel Gold Shimmer.


----------



## kiwishopper

I'm wearing Lapis today!


----------



## redskater

my new arty in purple!  matches my new easy in dark magenta.


----------



## styledmuse

redskater said:


> my new arty in purple!  matches my new easy in dark magenta.




Love your ring, where did you get it?


----------



## Livinstella

redskater said:


> my new arty in purple!  matches my new easy in dark magenta.



I loooooove the bag too....  
Great colour !


----------



## redskater

styledmuse said:


> Love your ring, where did you get it?



I got it at the YSL boutique in the Houston Galleria.  I didn't know they had this color and it matched so perfectly with my easy, had to get it!


----------



## redskater

Livinstella said:


> I loooooove the bag too....
> Great colour !



thanks Livinstella!  I love this purple, it really is a dark magenta, looks darker without the flash.  so does the ring.


----------



## flirtology

hello ladies, wondering if you've seen these beauties:

please click! it can't embed for some reason

credits to Bagabolicboy


----------



## RUIRUIWINTER

I have seen them from some buyer's webstores. U may call the Ysl bontique of London or paris.


----------



## sofaa

These are some pics of the new colors I managed to gather up from Cultstatus.com:

*GOLD AMBER*






*GOLD AZURE*





*GOLD VOLCANO RED*





*SILVER PAVOT*





*GOLD PAVOT*





*GOLD WHITE-BLACK*





*GOLD WHITE-GOLD*





*GOLD BLACK-MULTI*


----------



## redskater

I tried the black/gold on and it's stunning.  the sa had one on and it really caught my eye.  didn't see any of the other colors except they did have some silver but not sure if they were those colors.  would love to see the white/ black and the white/gold, too pretty!


----------



## kiwishopper

I REALLY like that silver one with the purple! It's stunning!!!


----------



## Fran0421

Oh dear  I am really loving the white gold and pavot in gold.


----------



## macaroonchica93

Artsy Rings are all so beautiful


----------



## jsc6

I am in LOVEE with the gold white/blk one .. the arty ring is such a stunning piece


----------



## Livinstella

flirtology said:


> hello ladies, wondering if you've seen these beauties:
> 
> please click! it can't embed for some reason
> 
> credits to Bagabolicboy



Hello,
I've seen the purple one at the Galleries Lafayette YSL store.


----------



## lawchick

I read this entire thread in one sitting a couple of days ago.  I decided to finally buy one.  I ordered the honey color from NAP but that new Amber color is amazing!


----------



## butterfly_baby

redskater said:


> my new arty in purple!  matches my new easy in dark magenta.



wow, where did you get this from? have never seen this one, but then again i only look at netaporter because i dont know other websites


----------



## butterfly_baby

here's mine. i got the AQUA color in april from NAP

 it !







http://melovebutterflies.blogspot.com/2011/08/ysl-arty-ring-aqua.html


----------



## redskater

butterfly_baby said:


> wow, where did you get this from? have never seen this one, but then again i only look at netaporter because i dont know other websites



the YSL boutique in the Houston galleria.  I'd never seen the purple before either, It's deeper than how it photographs.


----------



## redskater

butterfly_baby said:


> here's mine. i got the AQUA color in april from NAP
> 
> it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://melovebutterflies.blogspot.com/2011/08/ysl-arty-ring-aqua.html



that's gorgeous!  I was debating between the purple and turquoise, I haven't seen the aqua, lovely!


----------



## hazeltt

The Pavot is gorgeous!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Has anyone ever dealt with *cult status's site* before??? I have been eyeing the gold/azure and it sold out on matches fashion. This is the first time I've seen it on any other site. I tried to purchase it online but it only let me make a "mail order request." anyone dealt with them before? Good service? I'm guessing it would be coming from Australia.


----------



## strabagsmus

Classy!


----------



## Tiffany123

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Has anyone ever dealt with *cult status's site* before??? I have been eyeing the gold/azure and it sold out on matches fashion. This is the first time I've seen it on any other site. I tried to purchase it online but it only let me make a "mail order request." anyone dealt with them before? Good service? I'm guessing it would be coming from Australia.



Cultstatus are fantastic! Very helpful and friendly.


Has anyone had trouble with the gold fading?


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Tiffany123 said:


> Cultstatus are fantastic! Very helpful and friendly.
> 
> 
> Has anyone had trouble with the gold fading?



I have, both on my Arty ring and on my enamel ring, but I dunno...I think my body chemistry reacts badly with any jewellery that isn't a pure metal, because a lot of my "costume" jewellery seems to fade quite fast. That, or it's just because I wear my stuff a lot and it's quite humid here.


----------



## sofaa

Yay just got my order from matchesfashion.com!! Here are some close ups:











*And my collection so far! (Black/Silver, Pink, Khaki and Azure) *


----------



## kiwishopper

My Balenciaga City almost matches my lapis Arty ring today lol


----------



## CourtneyMc22

sofaa said:


> Yay just got my order from matchesfashion.com!! Here are some close ups:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And my collection so far! (Black/Silver, Pink, Khaki and Azure) *



Gorgeous!!! I really want to order this ring from Cult Status but I would be responsible for duties and I have no idea how much that would be. Anyone had any experience with things from Australia?


----------



## Julierose

*I just got my 3rd YSL ARTY RING. I am obsessed, I LOVE THEM!
I have been lusting after this color for a long time. It reminds me of the waters of the Caribbean! I had to match my nails to the stone! LOL What cha think? *


----------



## kiwishopper

Oh that aqua colour is dreamy~!! Perfect match with your nails!




Julierose said:


> *I just got my 3rd YSL ARTY RING. I am obsessed, I LOVE THEM!*
> *I have been lusting after this color for a long time. It reminds me of the waters of the Caribbean! I had to match my nails to the stone! LOL What cha think? *


----------



## Tiffany123

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> I have, both on my Arty ring and on my enamel ring, but I dunno...I think my body chemistry reacts badly with any jewellery that isn't a pure metal, because a lot of my "costume" jewellery seems to fade quite fast. That, or it's just because I wear my stuff a lot and it's quite humid here.


 
That wasn't what I wanted to hear!!

Mine have been ok so far, for me there not a piece thats appropriate for my work (corporate office) so they don't get worn too much but I have heard some horror stories!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Do all arty rings have the size stamped on the back of the ring?  I found one for sale and it does not have the size marked on it.  All of my other rings do.  Fake?

TIA


----------



## redskater

soleilbrun said:


> Do all arty rings have the size stamped on the back of the ring?  I found one for sale and it does not have the size marked on it.  All of my other rings do.  Fake?
> 
> TIA



I only have one, but it is stamped with the size and name.


----------



## kiwishopper

redskater said:


> I only have one, but it is stamped with the size and name.



My one and only Lapis us stamped with name and size too


----------



## soleilbrun

redskater said:


> I only have one, but it is stamped with the size and name.


 
Strange indeed.  Where can we get them authenticated in the forum?  I tried once in the jewelry box but no response.


----------



## daniellejoan

hi ladies,
i need you help!

i have managed to chip a few of the stones on my brand new arty ring.
it's a solid hot pink dot version and i don't know what to do. about three of the stones are chipped 

does anyone know how, who, where, if i can get it fixed??
i bought it when i was in europe last month, so i can't exactly go back to the ysl store!

thank you!! xx


----------



## soleilbrun

daniellejoan said:


> hi ladies,
> i need you help!
> 
> i have managed to chip a few of the stones on my brand new arty ring.
> it's a solid hot pink dot version and i don't know what to do. about three of the stones are chipped
> 
> does anyone know how, who, where, if i can get it fixed??
> i bought it when i was in europe last month, so i can't exactly go back to the ysl store!
> 
> thank you!! xx


 
You should be able to have it repaired by any YSL store.  Good luck


----------



## FaireDuShopping

daniellejoan said:


> hi ladies,
> i need you help!
> 
> i have managed to chip a few of the stones on my brand new arty ring.
> it's a solid hot pink dot version and i don't know what to do. about three of the stones are chipped
> 
> does anyone know how, who, where, if i can get it fixed??
> i bought it when i was in europe last month, so i can't exactly go back to the ysl store!
> 
> thank you!! xx



I had the exact same problem with the exact same ring (and color). I bought mine at the YSL boutique in Hong Kong, but the NYC boutique was willing to exchange it for me. Do you have a YSL store near you? If so, I would contact them. They should be able to exchange it or send it for a repair. Good luck!


----------



## girlie_girl

hi.. Julierose.. i want to order the arty ring online and i dunno what my size is!! my hand seem same size as urs.. what is ur size??


----------



## girlie_girl

Hi.. my ring size is 52, so what size should i order of the arty ring (5, 6 or 7)??


----------



## pocketrocket

I bought this on my recent trip to Singapore, initially thought of going with the gold ones. but ended up with this gun metal n a purple stone   Now I regret for not getting more than 1 !


----------



## pocketrocket

hmm photos are not showing 
have to settle with these small thumbnails


----------



## kitty29

Hi, can anyone tell me the colour of this ring? 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171100#


----------



## pocketrocket

kitty29 said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me the colour of this ring?
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171100#




''Yves Saint Laurent  Arty ring: gold-plated tin, textured finish, large gold-flecked  amber-tone glass stone, designer-stamped at interior''

thats what they said in the details column


----------



## sarah7487

pocketrocket said:


> I bought this on my recent trip to Singapore, initially thought of going with the gold ones. but ended up with this gun metal n a purple stone   Now I regret for not getting more than 1 !



Hihi, that is gorgeous! How much did u pay for it?


----------



## pocketrocket

sarah7487 said:


> Hihi, that is gorgeous! How much did u pay for it?



Hi Sarah7487, it was only SGD290, its about AUD230


----------



## sarah7487

pocketrocket said:


> Hi Sarah7487, it was only SGD290, its about AUD230



Thank uu


----------



## flirtology

soleilbrun said:


> Do all arty rings have the size stamped on the back of the ring?  I found one for sale and it does not have the size marked on it.  All of my other rings do.  Fake?
> 
> TIA



I have 5 YSL rings (3 Arty and 2 Arty Too) and all have have the size and 'Yves Saint Laurent' stamped on the back. I'm intrigued about the one you found. What colour is it, does it have 'Yves Saint Laurent' at the back, and does it look like your other Arty rings? Because I always believed that fake Arty rings have still not appeared yet and there are only the dupes that are very obviously fake.


----------



## soleilbrun

flirtology said:


> I have 5 YSL rings (3 Arty and 2 Arty Too) and all have have the size and 'Yves Saint Laurent' stamped on the back. I'm intrigued about the one you found. What colour is it, does it have 'Yves Saint Laurent' at the back, and does it look like your other Arty rings? Because I always believed that fake Arty rings have still not appeared yet and there are only the dupes that are very obviously fake.


 
Hi, it is a lapis color ring.  It has the Yves Saint Laurent stamped on the back but no number.  I do not have it in hand to post photos so we can sniff out if fakes are on the market or not.  I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## missty4

I love sea colors...

Here is aqua with my vert d'eau balenciaga















yep wearing it wrong here


----------



## CourtneyMc22

^^^^^Stunning!!!!


----------



## jen_sparro

*Missty4*, that is a gorgeous match! Vert d'eau is  May I ask where you got your rose/pearl charm from? It is so pretty.


----------



## foxyqt

I want to get my second Arty ring in Turquoise! I already have the Lapis.. is it ok to own two blue Arty's? :shame:


----------



## Ilgin

^ It is okay I guess as turquoise is not blue. The lapis and turquoise are enormously different.


----------



## sammie225

I was wondering the same thing,i also have the lapis but i also want the turquoise


----------



## foxyqt

*Ilgin*; you're right they really are totally different.. I can justify having both!

*sammie225*; hahah I'm glad I'm not the only one thinking about this xD


----------



## butterfly_baby

my aqua one in action lol







Xxxxxxx


----------



## Olivia7shan

butterfly_baby said:


> my aqua one in action lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://melovebutterflies.blogspot.com/2011/08/ootd-feat-some-sort-of-color-blocking.html


pretty color plus i got the same alexander wang's bag


----------



## novella

I've been admiring the Arty Rings for a long time and I think I'm about to take the plunge on the Gunmetal/Purple one. I also want the Gold/Azure one. 

Just wondering, is Cult Status the only place you can get the Azure Arty Ring? I feel like the Gunmetal/Purple Arty Ring is harder to find so I want to get that first... Then again, I know that the Azure sold out on one site. So I can't really decide. Thoughts?


----------



## redskater

I tried on both the silver and gold arties and personally i'd love a silver but they just didn't have quite the impact that the gold did.  So I'd get a gold first and then do a silver later.


----------



## hazeltt

sammie225 said:


> I was wondering the same thing,i also have the lapis but i also want the turquoise



Me too! I can't justify having both though


----------



## hazeltt

butterfly_baby said:


> my aqua one in action lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://melovebutterflies.blogspot.com/2011/08/ootd-feat-some-sort-of-color-blocking.html



It looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## KaraNV

This is such a beautil combination, enjoy


92002]I love sea colors..

Here is aqua with my vert d'eau balenciaga















yep wearing it wrong here






[/QUOTE]


----------



## novella

redskater said:


> I tried on both the silver and gold arties and personally i'd love a silver but they just didn't have quite the impact that the gold did.  So I'd get a gold first and then do a silver later.



Thanks for your input, *redskater*. I was thinking the same thing myself. 

I tried to order the Gold/Azure ring on Cult Status in Size 7 but apparently it's on hold with another customer pending order. I hope that they change their mind but that may or may not happen. 

That said - could someone please, please, please PM me if anyone finds a site that has the Oval Azure ring in a Size 7? TIA!


----------



## makeup_lover

wondering what are they colours available in singapore nw? anyone knows? and which outlet have more options, so gonna get my soon. lol


----------



## Samia

pocketrocket said:


> hmm photos are not showing
> have to settle with these small thumbnails



Beautiful! I think I want this one!


----------



## dottyback

I was at YSL ION few days back and I saw the Gold Azure, Gold Amber, Gold Volcano Red, Silver Payot and Silver Black...that's all I rem anyway coz I tried those  they are mostly SGD 280




makeup_lover said:


> wondering what are they colours available in singapore nw? anyone knows? and which outlet have more options, so gonna get my soon. lol


----------



## butterfly_baby

KaraNV said:


> This is such a beautil combination, enjoy
> 
> 
> 92002]I love sea colors..
> 
> Here is aqua with my vert d'eau balenciaga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep wearing it wrong here


[/QUOTE]

awwww I want that ) so pretty


----------



## flirtology

One of my daily "must-do" activities is to google for pictures of the Arty ring. Anyway, I found the Chinese version of e*bay, Taobao. Here are some of the pictures I found of real Arty rings:















And the replicas....












(credits to their respective sellers on Taobao)

Currently, the replicas are still quite noticeably fake from just a glance, which is quite good news.

I'm quite in love with the red YSL Arty ring. Even though I have a red YSL Arty Too (my collection), I've been dreaming of a red Arty for quite a while. Do you think it'll be too much to have another red-gold cocktail ring? Has anyone bought one? Please post pictures if you can. TIA!


----------



## makeup_lover

ok guys do u all think the lapis is nicer or the latest volcano red? im gonna purchase tommorrow. Btw is there any colour that is classic and not seasonal? or every season they change color?


----------



## CourtneyMc22

makeup_lover said:


> ok guys do u all think the lapis is nicer or the latest volcano red? im gonna purchase tommorrow. Btw is there any colour that is classic and not seasonal? or every season they change color?


I think coral, turquoise, and lapis have been around a while, and I'm sure there are a few others too. As for which to purchase, the lapis and the red have totally different looks, which do u think will blend with your wardrobe? I think the red would be stunning IRL.


----------



## annmac

After seeing all these pictures. I'm definitely getting one. I usually wear a size 4 on my ring finger and want to wear this ring on my middle finger. Do you think i should get a 5 or a 6? How's the sizing? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## CCLOVECC

I got obsessed with these rings after buying my first (turquoise), and just got two more today - gunmetal purple and coral.  Too bad I have no idea how to upload pics onto here... But I'm just so excited to accesorize my outfits with these!!


----------



## missty4

jen_sparro said:


> *Missty4*, that is a gorgeous match! Vert d'eau is  May I ask where you got your rose/pearl charm from? It is so pretty.



Thank you~ 

As for the bag charm, I actually bought it in Japan. 

As an alternative, have you heard of Q-Pot? They also have some nice bag charms although there only store in the US is in Honolulu.

I think there's a way you can contact to order if you like.

http://www.q-pot.jp/eng/marche/index.html


----------



## jen_sparro

Thanks for letting me know! Wow so many pretty charms... I'm in trouble now


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello Everyone,
I received the arty ring without a visible size marked on the back.  After inspection I noticed that the size is marked on the interior of the band. Are there any of you with this same thing?  Compared to my others it looks good but I am no expert. Could you all take a look and let me know what you think? TIA

http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/Lapis arty ring/


----------



## CourtneyMc22

I wouldn't worry too much about it. We've seen the fakes and we all know they look cheap. Yours looks real, maybe it was just stamped there for some short period of time so we've never seen one before. If the "Yves Saint Laurent" part looks the same, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## CCLOVECC

Solei, may I ask where you got this ring?


----------



## soleilbrun

CCLOVECC said:


> Solei, may I ask where you got this ring?


 
Hi,
I purchased it from a secondhand online store, vestiaire des copines.


----------



## soleilbrun

CourtneyMc22 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about it. We've seen the fakes and we all know they look cheap. Yours looks real, maybe it was just stamped there for some short period of time so we've never seen one before. If the "Yves Saint Laurent" part looks the same, I wouldn't worry.


 
I guess I won't worry about until I find out otherwise.  I have a good feeling about it.


----------



## oddinary

Finally caved and purchased the Turquoise Arty Ring today! Slightly upset there wasn't any of the newer colours available in my size.  Is it just Hong Kong or is the stock low in most YSL boutiques too? For reference, the ring costs HK$1,595.


----------



## Shela Bella

karanv said:


> this is such a beautil combination, enjoy
> 
> 
> 92002]i love sea colors..
> 
> Here is aqua with my vert d'eau balenciaga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep wearing it wrong here


[/quote]



OMG I love the color! I also loved how you styled it together with your Balenciaga handbag.


----------



## MissIndependent

I just recived my first Arty today  Its the gold-plated and I got it from Net A Porter:


----------



## sienna_ann

i LOVE your color ^^ i have the turqoise which is great for summer, but i love that for fall


----------



## MissIndependent

sienna_ann said:


> i LOVE your color ^^ i have the turqoise which is great for summer, but i love that for fall



Thanks, yea I love the really earty colours so the gold/amber one is perfect for me


----------



## kiwishopper

Oh I think this colour looks so good with the gold. Great combo!



MissIndependent said:


> I just recived my first Arty today  Its the gold-plated and I got it from Net A Porter:


----------



## Elina0408

I just finished reading the whole thread! Wow!! All artys are  unique and wonderful!  I bought a little while ago my first arty ring  but can't stop thinking of adding some more...!   Here is my recent pic wearing it!! Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## orangecheese

I just got my Azure in size 7 but it is too big! ):


----------



## indi3r4

orangecheese said:


> I just got my Azure in size 7 but it is too big! ):



where did you get them? I'm looking everywhere for them also in size 7.


----------



## novella

orangecheese said:


> I just got my Azure in size 7 but it is too big! ):





indi3r4 said:


> where did you get them? I'm looking everywhere for them also in size 7.



Same here. I'd love to know where you got yours, *orangecheese*. I'm on the waiting list as we speak.


----------



## MissIndependent

kiwishopper said:


> Oh I think this colour looks so good with the gold. Great combo!


 
Thank you


----------



## BagInVain

Just wanted to share - DO NOT buy from damnfly.com, I learnt the hard way


----------



## kiwishopper

Wearing my 1 and only Lapis again today


----------



## farah94

I've just purchased my first ring today in turquoise. wooooooooow love it!!! Now that i saw those beautiful colours i want them all.


----------



## Elina0408

*Kiwishopper*: your lapis is fabulous!!


----------



## gracia35

i really want one of the arty rings. do any of you know where i can purchase one  in seattle, washington? we dont have a saks or ysl store. are they available in nordstrom or neiman marcus?


----------



## lisenoktx

Ok, this is seriously gorgeous!  Now I need a lapis arty!  I should just stay away from this forum, every time i come in I find something that I NEED.




kiwishopper said:


> My Balenciaga City almost matches my lapis Arty ring today lol


----------



## sansandy

Here's mine 






I'm looking to add either a Coral or a Turquoise to my collection


----------



## Elina0408

Love this!! 


sansandy said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking to add either a Coral or a Turquoise to my collection


----------



## KaraNV

MissIndependent said:


> I just recived my first Arty today  Its the gold-plated and I got it from Net A Porter:


 

That is so Beautiful!!


----------



## MissIndependent

I couldent help my self 

Heres my new one:










And my tiny collection:


----------



## Elina0408

So beautiful! Many congrats!! 


MissIndependent said:


> I couldent help my self
> 
> Heres my new one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my tiny collection:


----------



## Livinstella

Lovely ! Great collection !


----------



## berridrops

That's very discouraging  What kind of horror stories?? I was looking forward to buying my first Arty ring this week, but this may have put me off as I imagine I would be wearing it quite often. I'd expect that from Forever 21 rings, but not YSL!

To all you lovely owners - are these rings durable? Or will I be wasting a lot of money on a ring that I won't be able to wear after a few months due to fading and "metal" smell on my hands??




                            Originally Posted by *PlaceboGiraffe* 

                              I have, both on my Arty ring and on my enamel ring, but I  dunno...I think my body chemistry reacts badly with any jewellery that  isn't a pure metal, because a lot of my "costume" jewellery seems to  fade quite fast. That, or it's just because I wear my stuff a lot and  it's quite humid here.  



Tiffany123 said:


> That wasn't what I wanted to hear!!
> 
> Mine have been ok so far, for me there not a piece thats appropriate for  my work (corporate office) so they don't get worn too much but I have  heard some horror stories!!


----------



## berridrops

MissIndependent said:


> I couldent help my self
> 
> Heres my new one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my tiny collection:


Your hands are so pretty


----------



## MissIndependent

berridrops said:


> Your hands are so pretty


Aw thats sweet


----------



## indi3r4

my sister is going to HK tomorrow.. anyone knows which store carry the azure and have them in stock? TIA!


----------



## KristyDarling

sansandy said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking to add either a Coral or a Turquoise to my collection



I love this!!! Cool and edgy! Would you mind sharing where you got it?


----------



## Tiffany123

berridrops said:


> That's very discouraging  What kind of horror stories?? I was looking forward to buying my first Arty ring this week, but this may have put me off as I imagine I would be wearing it quite often. I'd expect that from Forever 21 rings, but not YSL!
> 
> To all you lovely owners - are these rings durable? Or will I be wasting a lot of money on a ring that I won't be able to wear after a few months due to fading and "metal" smell on my hands??



Sorry didnt mean to put you off! Just had a lot of friends who's rings have faded, the gold come off and turn a gross colour. Also seen the ring turn peoples fingers green like when you wear those cheap rings! The ring is obviously expensive as far as costume pieces of jewellery go and it is by no means a high quality piece, it looks great and your paying for the brand name. It is a very attractive ring and i would highly recommend you get one! Prehaps try a silver one, they shouldnt have any of those issues incase you are still concerned.


----------



## sansandy

Elina0408 said:


> Love this!!





KristyDarling said:


> I love this!!! Cool and edgy! Would you mind sharing where you got it?


Thank you!  I got this from the YSL boutique in Berlin.


----------



## xoEMILYANNE

Does anyone know where I can find this ring anywhere in the world in a size 4 or 5? International or domestic in the US? Thanks in advance ladies:]

Photo is from cultstatus.


----------



## MissIndependent

Had both of mine on last night:


----------



## cc*chic

Sharing mine


----------



## jsc6

MissIndependent said:


> I couldent help my self
> 
> Heres my new one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my tiny collection:


Your cluster ring is STUNNING!! I love the colors


----------



## MissIndependent

jsc6 said:


> Your cluster ring is STUNNING!! I love the colors



Thank you


----------



## kechn

KaraNV said:


> This is such a beautil combination, enjoy
> 
> 
> 92002]I love sea colors..
> 
> Here is aqua with my vert d'eau balenciaga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep wearing it wrong here


[/QUOTE]

This is stunning!!!


----------



## Fashion1

Ladies - I am loving this ring! Is it available in any department stores like Neiman's or Nordstrom? I'm in Atlanta - anyone know of any place to buy it in store? Thanks!


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

xoEMILYANNE said:


> Does anyone know where I can find this ring anywhere in the world in a size 4 or 5? International or domestic in the US? Thanks in advance ladies:]
> 
> Photo is from cultstatus.



Ssens had it about two weeks ago, but sold out. Maybe it will pop back up!


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Just received my purple arty ring from ssense.com and love it! I typically wear a 6.5 or 7 on my ring finger and took a 6 in this ring. The 7 was way too big.


----------



## kechn

I noticed Saks listed the rings as made in Italy, but now on YSL.com shows they are made in costa rica... I'm confused


----------



## lanvin

*NYCshopGirl80 *love that variation, will have to check it out

here are mine (last one isn't from the arty collection, I think it's from the strass crystal collection)


----------



## oddinary

Ladies, do you wear your Arty ring alone or with other rings too?
Somehow I can only wear my Arty when my nails are painted (because I think it makes the colours pop more)..... anyone feel the same way?


----------



## kiwishopper

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> Just received my purple arty ring from ssense.com and love it! I typically wear a 6.5 or 7 on my ring finger and took a 6 in this ring. The 7 was way too big.



Ohy goodness! This color is gorgeous!!! Never seen it before! I tried sense but I don't see it listed there anymore ;(
But congrats to you! It is so beautiful!! (I have a weakness towards purple and red lol)


----------



## islandcirce

@NYCshopGirl80 Your purple arty ring is just so sublime and perfect. What a beautiful color. Too bad I missed it  Enjoy!


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

kiwishopper said:


> Ohy goodness! This color is gorgeous!!! Never seen it before! I tried sense but I don't see it listed there anymore ;(
> But congrats to you! It is so beautiful!! (I have a weakness towards purple and red lol)



I had never seen it before either. Keep checking. The week before I bought mine, they had royal blue. I missed out, and this turned up.


----------



## Munchkinxx

boxermomof2 said:


> I ordered the coral from NAP and it arrived yesterday without a dustbag. It was loose in the box- without tissue or bubble wrap too. The NAP box was nicely wrapped.
> Another odd detail about my order is my receipt! They sent a receipt from another customer with $1840.00 worth of merchandise.
> I've decided to keep the ring but after reading this thread I realize I should call them about the dust bag and receipt.
> 
> I don't know if anyone has seen this in the Wang forum, but these modeling photos are the reason I bought the coral!!!
> TPF member cinnabun4chu.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/alexander-wang/alexander-wang-rocco-duffle-bag-475847-297.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I own the pink stone, which I adore. The pink looks much better IRL. It reminds me of a mood ring.



I love your other ring! Where is it from?


----------



## Munchkinxx

jen_sparro said:


> ^Further back in the thread I posted the mm diameters of all the sizes, I was sent those measurements from my local store CultStatus. They seem to be pretty reliable  HTH.



I have scrolled through pages 11-25 and couldn't seem to come across your measurements!


----------



## Munchkinxx

jen_sparro said:


> I don't know anywhere in Sydney... but my store (Cultstatus) ships interstate. They'd be way more helpful than I could be. If you go to their website you can email them for advice. I posted the diameter of the rings earlier in the thread, have a look at that and compare it to the rings you own that fit nicely.
> Just thought I'd post this again:
> My store (Cultstatus) has these currently, don't know if they ship internationally but they do interstate for any aussies reading this:
> 
> _Dear Customers,
> 
> We have just recieved our re-delivery of the YSL rings!
> 
> This delivery included the following styles:
> 
> Oval Coral: Sizes 5, 6, 7 and 8
> Oval Turquoise:Sizes 6, 7 and 8
> Oval Pink: Sizes 5, 6 7 and 8
> Oval Khaki: Sizes 6, 7 and 8
> Enamel White: Sizes 5, 6, 7 and 8
> 
> The sizes measure approximately:
> 
> DIAMETER
> These measurements are taken of the diameter of the outline of the rings; so if you want to compare with a ring you have , please make an outline and measure across the diameter.
> 
> Size 5 approx 1.7cm diameter
> Size 6 approx 1.75cm diameter
> Size 7 approx 1.8cm diameter
> Size8 approx 1.85cm diameter
> _
> *Edit: they also now have the Lapis in size 5, 6 and 7 (due to production problems they don't have size 8)*



Ah, here we go, found!


----------



## whimsic

This is a gorgeous colour !!



NYCshopGirl80 said:


> Just received my purple arty ring from ssense.com and love it! I typically wear a 6.5 or 7 on my ring finger and took a 6 in this ring. The 7 was way too big.


----------



## pocketrocket

Samia said:


> Beautiful! I think I want this one!



Go for it ))


----------



## orangecheese

novella said:


> Same here. I'd love to know where you got yours, *orangecheese*. I'm on the waiting list as we speak.



Hi girls, sorry been without internet for a while. i got it of cultstatus. Initially they were out of stock but once they got a sz 7 i ordered it immediately. Too bad i had it returned!


----------



## novella

orangecheese said:


> Hi girls, sorry been without internet for a while. i got it of cultstatus. Initially they were out of stock but once they got a sz 7 i ordered it immediately. Too bad i had it returned!



Sorry that the size 7 was too big but perhaps that means my sister will be moved up the waiting list if she hasn't yet. She's getting the Azure in Size 7 for me and there were 2 people ahead of her!


----------



## pocketrocket

Fashion1 said:


> Ladies - I am loving this ring! Is it available in any department stores like Neiman's or Nordstrom? I'm in Atlanta - anyone know of any place to buy it in store? Thanks!




net a porter has it too


----------



## kiwishopper

Where can I find it with silver metal? All I've ever seen are with gold? 
I already own one in Lapis and gold, would like to add a silver with purple or pink/red


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

So today I just discovered we FINALLY have a store here that carries YSL accessories, including the tdf Arty Ovals. They had the Arty Oval in Azure, the red one and the gold (whose names I don't know + three different kinds of Arty Dots + Arty Bracelets and a variety of other styles of tasseled jewellery and some of the Stingray stuff). Of course I originally wanted to get the Azure one, but they were sold out in 7 and the only 6 they had was TINY (I have the Lapiz in a 6), and then I went on to the gold one, which of course was also sold out in a 7, but in the end - I decided on the red one because it's SO different from the ones I already have (I also have the Arty Enamel ring in turqoise) and GAH! It's just TDF! Totally gorgeous.  

Point being - modelling pictures and detail shots will come once I have the time to take them.  

Oh, and I also have to add - Norway is generally ridiculously expensive when it comes to designer stuff, but the price points on the YSL stuff was really, really good! I was really pleasantly surprised. It was actually almost 60 Euros cheaper than getting it off Net-a-Portér when you include shipping costs.


----------



## foxyqt

Hey everyone!

I recently received my Turquoise arty ring from Saks. It is gorgeous but it just would not fit into my middle finger where I usually wear my other Lapis ring! Both of them are a size 5..

Today I decided to compare both of them and I noticed that my Lapis ring is more like an oval which makes it slide in easily but the Turquoise is perfectly round =/ I wonder why is there a difference in shapes? *confused*

Now I can wear it on my index finger but I don't like how it looks.. and its also waaay to big on my ring finger >_< I can't return it because they no longer have size 6 on the website and I don't know anywhere else I can find it in Turquoise!!

What should I do? Keep it or return it and wait until I can find another one?


----------



## mundodabolsa

kiwishopper said:


> Where can I find it with silver metal? All I've ever seen are with gold?
> I already own one in Lapis and gold, would like to add a *silver with purple* or pink/red



I'm pretty sure silver with purple does not exist, I asked for it today actually at a boutique and was told so at least.


----------



## tinaistall

do these rings come with pouches or mini dust bags? i received mine in the mail today from ysl.com and i didnt get anything but tissue paper


----------



## foxyqt

tinaistall said:


> do these rings come with pouches or mini dust bags? i received mine in the mail today from ysl.com and i didnt get anything but tissue paper


 

Yes they should! Both of my rings came in a box with a mini dustbag.. I got them from NAP and SAKS


----------



## redskater

mundodabolsa said:


> I'm pretty sure silver with purple does not exist, I asked for it today actually at a boutique and was told so at least.



yes, they do make it in silver and purple, I tired one on at the YSL boutique in Houston, also someone posted one on #1054.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

So here's the Opium Red Arty Oval I got the other day. Lovesits! 

And if you wanna take a look, there's loads more pictures on my blog, both of the ring on its own and detail shots. Enjoy!


----------



## coolface

*PlaceboGiraffe* Congrats, it's gorgeous! I am waiting for mine coming next week. Hope it will fit well. Fingers crossed.


----------



## kiwishopper

The red one has been calling out my name for a while now. Did you get it from Net-a-Porter? I can't decide between this one or the back/gree/gold one. Both are so pretty. I already own a blue lapis one 



PlaceboGiraffe said:


> So here's the Opium Red Arty Oval I got the other day. Lovesits!
> 
> And if you wanna take a look, there's loads more pictures on my blog, both of the ring on its own and detail shots. Enjoy!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

sydneygal said:


> _*please don't quote folks when they break our TOS.*_



You need to read the rules of this forum, selling isn't allowed. Per tPF Rules:


_Public selling/buying/trading is not permitted. Threads of WTS or WTB nature will be locked or deleted.
Soliciting your items for sale or desire to buy via Private Messages is prohibited.
Linking your own auctions is not permitted, in posts, signatures or otherwise. This includes eBay, Bonanzle, eCrater, iOffer and other auction-type sites._


----------



## sydneygal

Oops! I was not aware of the tPF Rules. Truly sorry about that.

But anyway... I just recently purchased this black/green/gold arty ring from Net-A-Porter, but unfortunately the size is too big for me (and I have cut the tag off . i was silly, i know)
Would i still be able to exchange it for the size?


----------



## sydneygal

xoEMILYANNE said:


> Does anyone know where I can find this ring anywhere in the world in a size 4 or 5? International or domestic in the US? Thanks in advance ladies:]
> 
> Photo is from cultstatus.



i just saw this at cultstatus today. they have it in size 5


----------



## purse-nality

sydneygal said:


> Oops! I was not aware of the tPF Rules. Truly sorry about that.
> 
> But anyway... I just recently purchased this black/green/gold arty ring from Net-A-Porter, but unfortunately the size is too big for me (and I have cut the tag off . i was silly, i know)
> Would i still be able to exchange it for the size?



can you post a pic? other than the gold flecks, does it have a yellow green detail as seen on the site?

anyway, have you tried asking nap CS? they're usually very easy to work with.


----------



## CCLOVECC

redskater said:


> yes, they do make it in silver and purple, I tired one on at the YSL boutique in Houston, also someone posted one on #1054.



I agree, the silver with purple is gunmetal and purple.  The stone is actually really beautiful when seen upclose, sort of a purple degrade.  As a whole, the ring gives a chic yet edgy look to my outfits.  Love it!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

kiwishopper said:


> The red one has been calling out my name for a while now. Did you get it from Net-a-Porter? I can't decide between this one or the back/gree/gold one. Both are so pretty. I already own a blue lapis one



Nope, I bought it from a retailer here in Norway.  My favorite store to go for a spot of drooling every now and again. 

In terms of choosing, though, I'd say go for both.  I mean, if not for the fact that they only had my size in the red, I wouldn't have been able to choose at ALL! And I've got the blue lapis one as well.  Totally wanted the Azure one, or the gold one. Pretteeeeee!


----------



## kiwishopper

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Nope, I bought it from a retailer here in Norway.  My favorite store to go for a spot of drooling every now and again.
> 
> In terms of choosing, though, I'd say go for both.  I mean, if not for the fact that they only had my size in the red, I wouldn't have been able to choose at ALL! And I've got the blue lapis one as well.  Totally wanted the Azure one, or the gold one. Pretteeeeee!



lol you are a great enabled ;p
I also love the purple with silver metal but can't seem to find one online :< too many choices and too many wants!


----------



## qtcoco

just ordered my 2nd arty, the black multi? from NAP, so excited, can't wait 

anyone here with a real life pic of this colour?


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

kiwishopper said:


> lol you are a great enabled ;p
> I also love the purple with silver metal but can't seem to find one online :< too many choices and too many wants!



Moahahaha! You should try shopping with me in real life.  I'm wicked when it comes to enabling.  I love the gunmetal + purple one as well, but like you, I can't seem to find it anywhere. I have, however, seen the combo in real life on an Arty Oval bracelet, and it's possibly even more gorgeous in real life than in pictures. So if you can get your hands on one, go for it!! 

Cultstatus has the silver + purple combo in the Arty Dots ring, though: http://www.cultstatus.com.au/product_view.php?id=1939 Also totally gorgeous!


----------



## sakura23

FYI - NAP has free shipping at the moment to Australia from the UK site until Oct 7. I assume its free shipping for the UK site as a whole. Got the white/gold spotty arty ring for $191AUD!!!!!! such a great price considering it cost over $200 for the last one I purchased.


----------



## sakura23

sakura23 said:


> FYI - NAP has free shipping at the moment to Australia from the UK site until Oct 7. I assume its free shipping for the UK site as a whole. Got the white/gold spotty arty ring for $191AUD!!!!!! such a great price considering it cost over $200 for the last one I purchased.



Actually just checked the NAP homepage and its to Australia only. Good news for us Aussies!


----------



## sydneygal

purse-nality said:


> can you post a pic? other than the gold flecks, does it have a yellow green detail as seen on the site?
> 
> anyway, have you tried asking nap CS? they're usually very easy to work with.


i did! here's the pic. pretty stunning isnt it? 
*hopefully the pic's size comes out right*

oh btw.. i had contacted nap's customer service and they allow me to exchange it
gotta say really. they have super awesome service


----------



## sydneygal

oh and here's the pic of it


----------



## qtcoco

so I got mine this morning as well 

had the coral on for comparison...

should I keep or return???

did anyone notice the new rings are slightly different in the metal colour and quality? The metal on my coral is definitely shinnier and heavier than the black one. Is this just a random thing? or it's the same for all of the new ones?


----------



## CaYCaY

nice ring


----------



## CaYCaY

http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/7630/1316766305075.jpg

http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/4222/1316766598286.jpg

My coral and pavot gold ysl arty ring


----------



## CaYCaY

I want the black/ gold one to


----------



## monster

CaYCaY said:


> http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/7630/1316766305075.jpg
> 
> http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/4222/1316766598286.jpg
> 
> My coral and pavot gold ysl arty ring



Nice pic!
Like your rings and also the H!!


----------



## monster

CaYCaY said:


> I want the black/ gold one to




I like that color combo 2 but have been on fence cuz not sure what size to order!!


----------



## CaYCaY

monster said:


> Nice pic!
> Like your rings and also the H!!



Thank You


----------



## CaYCaY

monster said:


> I like that color combo 2 but have been on fence cuz not sure what size to order!!



I think you should go to YsL boutique and try


----------



## foxyqt

qtcoco said:


> so I got mine this morning as well
> 
> had the coral on for comparison...
> 
> should I keep or return???
> 
> did anyone notice the new rings are slightly different in the metal colour and quality? The metal on my coral is definitely shinnier and heavier than the black one. Is this just a random thing? or it's the same for all of the new ones?


 
Beautiful rings! & yes, I have noticed that there is a difference in the metal color .. my Turquoise ring is shinier than the Lapis .. also as I said in my earlier post, the Turq is perfectly round whereas the Lapis is kind of an oval (the ring itself, not the stone) =\ weird!


----------



## purse-nality

sydneygal said:


> i did! here's the pic. pretty stunning isnt it?
> *hopefully the pic's size comes out right*
> 
> oh btw.. i had contacted nap's customer service and they allow me to exchange it
> gotta say really. they have super awesome service



that's great! thanks for the pic! gonna get 1 soon! i luvett!!!


----------



## PrincessBal

This is the fuchsia enamel ring!


----------



## tinaistall

Thanks everyone! I emailed ysl and they sent me a dustbag 3 days later


----------



## Mellee

My new arty in black/multi with nutmeg paraty =)


----------



## Munchkinxx

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> So here's the Opium Red Arty Oval I got the other day. Lovesits!
> 
> And if you wanna take a look, there's loads more pictures on my blog, both of the ring on its own and detail shots. Enjoy!



Where did you get this one from?


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Munchkinxx said:


> Where did you get this one from?



I got it from a local retailer here in Norway.  Unfortunately, they don't have an online store, but the shop is called Eger and they're the only YSL retailer in the whole entire country.


----------



## Munchkinxx

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> I got it from a local retailer here in Norway.  Unfortunately, they don't have an online store, but the shop is called Eger and they're the only YSL retailer in the whole entire country.



Is it current season? NAP didn't have it!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Munchkinxx said:


> Is it current season? NAP didn't have it!



It is current season, yeah.  The colour is called Opium, I believe? My SA told me it came in the same collection as the Azure, Black Multi and Gold ones, as well as the purple + silver combo (although they'd only gotten that as a bracelet). They have it on www.ysl.com, so if you're Stateside you could always buy it directly from YSL.


----------



## Munchkinxx

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> It is current season, yeah.  The colour is called Opium, I believe? My SA told me it came in the same collection as the Azure, Black Multi and Gold ones, as well as the purple + silver combo (although they'd only gotten that as a bracelet). They have it on http://www.ysl.com, so if you're Stateside you could always buy it directly from YSL.



Aww, thanks for the info. I'm actually located in Australia! Oh well, I'll just admire that colour through you. I went for another colour instead. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Chanelle

OMG just placed an order for 3 Arty ring, can't wait  can't waitn


----------



## prettypeonies

qtcoco said:


> so I got mine this morning as well
> 
> had the coral on for comparison...
> 
> should I keep or return???
> 
> did anyone notice the new rings are slightly different in the metal colour and quality? The metal on my coral is definitely shinnier and heavier than the black one. Is this just a random thing? or it's the same for all of the new ones?


 keep it ! it is so gorgeous , did you get it from NAP ?


----------



## qtcoco

thanks prettypeonies, its nice, but I somehow just not 100% sure about it... can't explain why.
yes, I got it from NAP, and I just ordered the white colour one, let's see how I go with this colour...


----------



## qtcoco

munchkinxx, wat colour are you getting?


----------



## islandcirce

ordered white/amber at Nap...can't wait!


----------



## *Jem*

Does anyone know where I can locate arty rings in silver? I've checked NAP, YSL.com, and Saks. I'm looking for a pink/purple that was posted earlier in the thread.


----------



## *Jem*

^^ I found one! Yay!


----------



## kiwishopper

*Jem* said:


> ^^ I found one! Yay!


 
Where did you find one? I'd love to have one in silver too!!


----------



## novella

Same here.


----------



## kiwishopper

YSL website only have the silver arty ring with the black stone. I'd prefer to find one with either pink or purple stone. Anyone knows where I can locate one?


----------



## monster

I have been searching the silver with purple too!! Why is it so hard to find??? Should I settle with another color?


----------



## MayMay22

I just ordered black multi arty ring... now I am going to order  so torn between black/gunmetal or purple/gunmetal. or lapis/gold... I can get only two out of three.. 

What do you think I should get?


----------



## *Jem*

kiwishopper said:


> Where did you find one? I'd love to have one in silver too!!



They only had light pink. Nt the one shown in the thread earlier. I passed


----------



## Munchkinxx

So I receive two rings with the same stone in different sizes. Seems like metal colour varies with the same stone also. One looks like a normal gold colour and the other is more of an aged yellow gold!


----------



## Munchkinxx

I was looking at the aged gold closely and noticed it looked like a coating on the ring. I grabbed a tissue and started gently rubbed the metal and the aged yellow bits came off revealing the nicer light gold underneath. How'd this happen? Should I just clean it up (might be a tad hard were the bumps are on the front of the ring) or just exchange it? I'll see how I go! Still in the process of rubbing


----------



## Munchkinxx

Munchkinxx said:


> I was looking at the aged gold closely and noticed it looked like a coating on the ring. I grabbed a tissue and started gently rubbed the metal and the aged yellow bits came off revealing the nicer light gold underneath. How'd this happen? Should I just clean it up (might be a tad hard were the bumps are on the front of the ring) or just exchange it? I'll see how I go! Still in the process of rubbing



Ah it's too hard to clean. I'm just going to exchange it.


----------



## Munchkinxx

Here's a pic for you ladies.


----------



## xoEMILYANNE

sydneygal said:


> i just saw this at cultstatus today. They have it in size 5



thank you so much:]


----------



## Chanelle

they are heeeeeeeeeeeere :greengrin:


----------



## micheler

Does anyone know if this web site sell authentic bags? I just heard of them and was wondering---
THANKS Girls!
MicheleR


----------



## styledmuse

micheler said:


> Does anyone know if this web site sell authentic bags? I just heard of them and was wondering---
> THANKS Girls!
> MicheleR




Cultstatus is amazing, completely LEGIT (:
I bought one of my YSL arty rings from there and it's perfect.
Their customer service is fantastic. IMHO


----------



## CCLOVECC

islandcirce said:


> ordered white/amber at Nap...can't wait!



 I just ordered mine a minute ago!! Congrats to us! I'm super excited.


----------



## CCLOVECC

monster said:


> I have been searching the silver with purple too!! Why is it so hard to find??? Should I settle with another color?



Hmm I'm not sure where in the world you are located, but I got my gunmetal/purple from the boutique in Singapore.


----------



## Chanelle

CCLOVECC said:


> I just ordered mine a minute ago!! Congrats to us! I'm super excited.



 i got mine days ago with 2 other will take pix and post here in the weekend... they are beautiful 

now am craving the turquoise and the pink


----------



## CCLOVECC

Chanelle said:


> i got mine days ago with 2 other will take pix and post here in the weekend... they are beautiful
> 
> now am craving the turquoise and the pink



The turquoise is definitely a great one, it gives a great pop of color to so many neutral outfits.


----------



## inem13

is anyone know the oval arty ring price in Paris ?? i'm going there next week..

thx


----------



## coachismyfave

Hi everyone,

Saks has pre-order available for an Arty in the colors black/cipria.  I can't find a picture for those colors.  They do show what looks like the silver/pavot in one of the pics.  Has anyone actually seen the black/cipria combination?  

Thanks,
Beth

Here's the link:http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...s+Saint+Laurent&N=306418144+1588&bmUID=jbtAKY.


----------



## mundodabolsa

coachismyfave said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Saks has pre-order available for an Arty in the colors black/cipria.  I can't find a picture for those colors.  They do show what looks like the silver/pavot in one of the pics.  Has anyone actually seen the black/cipria combination?
> 
> Thanks,
> Beth
> 
> Here's the link:http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...s+Saint+Laurent&N=306418144+1588&bmUID=jbtAKY.



are you saying that the second picture in that link is of the silver/pavot and not the black/cipria? I like that pink one!


----------



## coachismyfave

mundodabolsa said:


> are you saying that the second picture in that link is of the silver/pavot and not the black/cipria? I like that pink one!



That's what I'm trying to figure out.  The 2nd pic looks to me like the silver/pavot but I'm not 100% sure.  I pre-ordered it anyway in hopes that the 2nd pic is the cipria.


----------



## ecny

coachismyfave said:


> That's what I'm trying to figure out.  The 2nd pic looks to me like the silver/pavot but I'm not 100% sure.  I pre-ordered it anyway in hopes that the 2nd pic is the cipria.



Googled the color, and it seems to be described as a "light, dusty pink"


----------



## mundodabolsa

coachismyfave said:


> That's what I'm trying to figure out.  The 2nd pic looks to me like the silver/pavot but I'm not 100% sure.  I pre-ordered it anyway in hopes that the 2nd pic is the cipria.



I'm thinking the picture is indeed the cipria because cipria is like a rose powder color.  and the description says "black/cipria," which is what the pictures looks like with the black mixed in with the pink. 

I want it too but I need a 4


----------



## styledmuse

Hey ladies,
I looked at the second picture on Saks, and it is the Pavot/Silver combo. 
I bought the exact one from Saks not too long ago, hope this helps


----------



## kiwishopper

I'd love the pink/gunmetal combo. Im confused too, which one should I pre order or should I wait until more infor/pic are available?

PS actually the pre order does not have the pink/gunmetal combo anyway :<


----------



## MayMay22

My new arty ring.. now I am waiting to get Azure and Black Multi


----------



## slip

MayMay22 said:


> My new arty ring.. now I am waiting to get Azure and Black Multi



Finally I'm joining the club! I have the same one too!


----------



## soleilbrun

Here's my small collection: coral, lapis and honey. I will add a wooden one to complete my collection. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## French Lace

Just wanted to share my white flecked Arty Ring with you all  she arrived yesterday and I am in love!


----------



## kiwishopper

styledmuse said:


> Hey ladies,
> I looked at the second picture on Saks, and it is the Pavot/Silver combo.
> I bought the exact one from Saks not too long ago, hope this helps



Thanks! I preordered the pink


----------



## designergab

I just bought the coral and I can not get enough!! I'm in love!


----------



## ilovechanel2

coachismyfave said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Saks has pre-order available for an Arty in the colors black/cipria. I can't find a picture for those colors. They do show what looks like the silver/pavot in one of the pics. Has anyone actually seen the black/cipria combination?
> 
> Thanks,
> Beth
> 
> Here's the link:http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...s+Saint+Laurent&N=306418144+1588&bmUID=jbtAKY.


 
I have emailed them about this and this is the reply I got:


We are more than happy to assist you with the color of the Yves Saint Laurent Art Glass Ring. This beautiful ring comes in two colors, gold and black/cipria. The black/cipria color is the purple colored ring pictured to the side of the gold colored ring. This particular color is not available until January 30, 2012 but you can preorder this item for shipment. When preordering we only change your card once the item ships to you. If you need assistance ordering this popular ring in the black/cipria color, please feel free to contact us at anytime. 


Yay! I've already pre ordered it.. I hope I got the size right as this is my first one.


----------



## kiwishopper

ilovechanel2 said:


> I have emailed them about this and this is the reply I got:
> 
> 
> We are more than happy to assist you with the color of the Yves Saint Laurent Art Glass Ring. This beautiful ring comes in two colors, gold and black/cipria. The black/cipria color is the purple colored ring pictured to the side of the gold colored ring. This particular color is not available until January 30, 2012 but you can preorder this item for shipment. When preordering we only change your card once the item ships to you. If you need assistance ordering this popular ring in the black/cipria color, please feel free to contact us at anytime.
> 
> 
> Yay! I've already pre ordered it.. I hope I got the size right as this is my first one.


 
I pre-ordered my via Saks as well. Don't forget the enter the free shipping code it will save you on shipping. Also if you sign up for Saks.com, you will get a code for 10% off. Hope this helps


----------



## novella

ilovechanel2 said:


> I have emailed them about this and this is the reply I got:
> 
> 
> We are more than happy to assist you with the color of the Yves Saint Laurent Art Glass Ring. This beautiful ring comes in two colors, gold and black/cipria. The black/cipria color is the purple colored ring pictured to the side of the gold colored ring. This particular color is not available until January 30, 2012 but you can preorder this item for shipment. When preordering we only change your card once the item ships to you. If you need assistance ordering this popular ring in the black/cipria color, please feel free to contact us at anytime.
> 
> 
> Yay! I've already pre ordered it.. I hope I got the size right as this is my first one.



Yay thanks to you and everyone who confirmed that the Black/Cipria color is the ring we've been thinking of. I need this one too. I'm also on the waiting list for Azure/Gold... but I probably won't get it any time soon LOL! 

Isn't Saks F&F coming up? I think the pre-sale is going on now but I wonder if YSL jewelry is included and/or what the discount will be.


----------



## MolMol

my new arty ring! love the color its tdf


----------



## mundodabolsa

^that's a really beautiful color, I hadn't seen that one before, thanks for the picture!


----------



## coachismyfave

ilovechanel2 said:


> I have emailed them about this and this is the reply I got:
> 
> 
> We are more than happy to assist you with the color of the Yves Saint Laurent Art Glass Ring. This beautiful ring comes in two colors, gold and black/cipria. The black/cipria color is the purple colored ring pictured to the side of the gold colored ring. This particular color is not available until January 30, 2012 but you can preorder this item for shipment. When preordering we only change your card once the item ships to you. If you need assistance ordering this popular ring in the black/cipria color, please feel free to contact us at anytime.
> 
> 
> Yay! I've already pre ordered it.. I hope I got the size right as this is my first one.



Thanks for the update and congrats!  It will be my first too, so I was guessing on the size based on what I've read here about the fit.  I hope it comes in before the end of January, I can't wait!


----------



## ilovechanel2

kiwishopper said:


> I pre-ordered my via Saks as well. Don't forget the enter the free shipping code it will save you on shipping. Also if you sign up for Saks.com, you will get a code for 10% off. Hope this helps


Thanks for that 
I got my 10% discount but unfortunately I can't get the free shipping b/c is for US residents only..


----------



## ilovechanel2

novella said:


> Yay thanks to you and everyone who confirmed that the Black/Cipria color is the ring we've been thinking of. I need this one too. I'm also on the waiting list for Azure/Gold... but I probably won't get it any time soon LOL!
> 
> Isn't Saks F&F coming up? I think the pre-sale is going on now but I wonder if YSL jewelry is included and/or what the discount will be.


No problem 

I also bought the one in the gold stone from nap. Now I have to worry about sizing as I sized down since they didn't have the 6 in stock.
I was between the black/green/gold foil stone and gold hardware but as soon as I saw the siver/gold stone I fell in love! I think I can match it with both my silver and gold jewellery.


----------



## ilovechanel2

coachismyfave said:


> Thanks for the update and congrats! It will be my first too, so I was guessing on the size based on what I've read here about the fit. I hope it comes in before the end of January, I can't wait!


 
No problem 
Yes I am guessing my size to be a 6.. hopefully I will be able to wear it on middle finger..
I'll update once I get this http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164217
I ordered that in 5 ( 6 not in stock)..
I am too hoping the purple one comes before Jan.. Super excited!


----------



## kiwishopper

ilovechanel2 said:


> Thanks for that
> I got my 10% discount but unfortunately I can't get the free shipping b/c is for US residents only..



Glad I could help. What did you order?


----------



## styledmuse

ilovechanel2 said:


> I have emailed them about this and this is the reply I got:
> 
> 
> We are more than happy to assist you with the color of the Yves Saint Laurent Art Glass Ring. This beautiful ring comes in two colors, gold and black/cipria. The black/cipria color is the purple colored ring pictured to the side of the gold colored ring. This particular color is not available until January 30, 2012 but you can preorder this item for shipment. When preordering we only change your card once the item ships to you. If you need assistance ordering this popular ring in the black/cipria color, please feel free to contact us at anytime.
> 
> 
> Yay! I've already pre ordered it.. I hope I got the size right as this is my first one.





I don't understand how Saks can say that the one pictured is the CIPRIA one because it is clearly not. It is the PAVOT one, I have the exact same one that is picture and the box says PAVOT.  , confusing


----------



## trepidationdreams

Has anyone purchased their ring from a Saks store (B&R, not online)?


----------



## ilovechanel2

kiwishopper said:


> Glad I could help. What did you order?


 
Nothing yet


----------



## ilovechanel2

styledmuse said:


> I don't understand how Saks can say that the one pictured is the CIPRIA one because it is clearly not. It is the PAVOT one, I have the exact same one that is picture and the box says PAVOT. , confusing


 

I know what you mean! That's why I emailed them twice about this on two separate occassions.. Two different reps confirmed it.. 

Maybe they are just bringing it in again with a different name.. don't know..


----------



## dchildaries

I want the Lapis Lazuli ring so badly... but i guess US ysl online won't get the ring for me from UK YSL?  They are still available on UK site... sign......


----------



## janeyi

I'm really confused as to what size to get as people have been saying that it runs either small or big. I'm a size 6, but nap and ysl.com are sold out of size 6 lapis, i'm trying to figure out if i can get away with a size 7. can anyone help?


----------



## Shopmore

So upset!  Saks' promo starts today and the rings are ALL sold out!


----------



## dchildaries

^ I know.  What a disappointment.


----------



## tastangan

I was keeping an eye on a couple of the Arty rings and had them (and a good number of them - I was testing the availability) in my cart. I was checking late last night just before I got the email from Saks about the F&F and all the Oval Arty rings were already sold out.

Somehow, I get the feeling that the rings were deliberately removed from the website so that it cannot be purchased with the F&F discount. Unless some people knew of the code earlier and literally bought all of them before the email was even sent out.

It would really stink if Saks really did that.

I'm just going to wait until after the F&F to see if the rings come back in stock.


----------



## minttea

Shopmore said:


> So upset! Saks' promo starts today and the rings are ALL sold out!


 
I noticed it too. I was waitng for FF to purchase it boo


----------



## dchildaries

The thing is I chat with online rep, and they all told me the ring is completely sold out??? 




tastangan said:


> I was keeping an eye on a couple of the Arty rings and had them (and a good number of them - I was testing the availability) in my cart. I was checking late last night just before I got the email from Saks about the F&F and all the Oval Arty rings were already sold out.
> 
> Somehow, I get the feeling that the rings were deliberately removed from the website so that it cannot be purchased with the F&F discount. Unless some people knew of the code earlier and literally bought all of them before the email was even sent out.
> 
> It would really stink if Saks really did that.
> 
> I'm just going to wait until after the F&F to see if the rings come back in stock.


----------



## hazeltt

tastangan said:


> I was keeping an eye on a couple of the Arty rings and had them (and a good number of them - I was testing the availability) in my cart. I was checking late last night just before I got the email from Saks about the F&F and all the Oval Arty rings were already sold out.
> 
> *Somehow, I get the feeling that the rings were deliberately removed from the website so that it cannot be purchased with the F&F discount. Unless some people knew of the code earlier and literally bought all of them before the email was even sent out.*
> 
> It would really stink if Saks really did that.
> 
> I'm just going to wait until after the F&F to see if the rings come back in stock.



I have to say I think this way too. It was removed a day or two before we could even apply the code. They'll probably reappear after F&F is over.


----------



## juicy couture jen

tastangan said:


> I was keeping an eye on a couple of the Arty rings and had them (and a good number of them - I was testing the availability) in my cart. I was checking late last night just before I got the email from Saks about the F&F and all the Oval Arty rings were already sold out.
> 
> Somehow, I get the feeling that the rings were deliberately removed from the website so that it cannot be purchased with the F&F discount. Unless some people knew of the code earlier and literally bought all of them before the email was even sent out.
> 
> It would really stink if Saks really did that.
> 
> I'm just going to wait until after the F&F to see if the rings come back in stock.



I have to agree.. seems weird that allll those rings disappeared so quickly.  I was ready to pre order the cipria one as well right when the code was released...


----------



## novella

tastangan said:


> I was keeping an eye on a couple of the Arty rings and had them (and a good number of them - I was testing the availability) in my cart. I was checking late last night just before I got the email from Saks about the F&F and all the Oval Arty rings were already sold out.
> 
> Somehow, I get the feeling that the rings were deliberately removed from the website so that it cannot be purchased with the F&F discount. Unless some people knew of the code earlier and literally bought all of them before the email was even sent out.
> 
> It would really stink if Saks really did that.
> 
> I'm just going to wait until after the F&F to see if the rings come back in stock.



MTE. That really bugged me. Plus the ring I want is up for pre-order (Black/Cipria) so I find it hard to believe that it's already sold out.


----------



## trepidationdreams

dchildaries said:


> The thing is I chat with online rep, and they all told me the ring is completely sold out???




I spoke with an online rep and they told me it was sold out and that the rings were not sold in any Saks stores? Strange.


----------



## tastangan

dchildaries said:


> The thing is I chat with online rep, and they all told me the ring is completely sold out???



I think the online rep will only tell you what they can see on the system. If somebody took it out of the system, they wouldn't know.

I'm just speculating, but I find it quite unlikely that ALL the Oval rings in all sizes sold out within the first hour of the day before the email has been sent out.



trepidationdreams said:


> I spoke with an online rep and they told me it was sold out and *that the rings were not sold in any Saks stores*? Strange.



I was told that the stores don't carry them as well unless they are returns.


----------



## DollyGirl

Hi! I'm new to this thread, just wondering do anyone know where I can get the gunmetal/purple in size 6? I'm located in Australia! TIA


----------



## ladystara

Does anyone know somewhere in Phoenix that I could try on the rings?  Didn't see them at Saks.  They look gorgeous!!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Hi ladies!  What is the selection usually like at the boutiques?


----------



## Midlands lass

I have just ordered this little beauty from NAP.  hurry up Mr(s) delivery person!!!!!!


----------



## karenwk

I just received mine yesterday. I got the silver with gold stone combination. I bought it online from Saks. But it really look nothing like the picture, especially the stone, the one on their site is so rich in colour, has a look of some sort of natural stone. You can see it here.
I know they said it is made of glass, but I wasn't expecting to be so... glass-like. And, when I wear it my skin seems to have stronger red unertone? My collegue has the gold with coral stone version, it is really stunning. I don't wear gold, so when I saw the image on Saks for the silver version, I bought it immediately. Now I'm disappointed.

Does any one else own the silver with gold stone combination, or any other version in silver? What is your comment on it?


----------



## ecny

karenwk said:


> I just received mine yesterday. I got the silver with gold stone combination. I bought it online from Saks. But it really look nothing like the picture, especially the stone, the one on their site is so rich in colour, has a look of some sort of natural stone. You can see it here.
> I know they said it is made of glass, but I wasn't expecting to be so... glass-like. And, when I wear it my skin seems to have stronger red unertone? My collegue has the gold with coral stone version, it is really stunning. I don't wear gold, so when I saw the image on Saks for the silver version, I bought it immediately. Now I'm disappointed.
> 
> Does any one else own the silver with gold stone combination, or any other version in silver? What is your comment on it?



I had just bought the same ring from Saks.  I agree, the stone in real life looks nothing like the photo... the photo looked like a beautiful bright yellow-gold stone.  If it had fit like my other 2 artys, and if the one I got didn't have an air bubble right in the center of the stone that made it resemble a nipple, I probably would've kept it, but I ended up returning it.


----------



## Midlands lass

Midlands lass said:


> I have just ordered this little beauty from NAP.  hurry up Mr(s) delivery person!!!!!!



It arrived and it (size 6) is too big for my ring finger and too tight (almost couldn't get it off!) for my middle finger.
Arghh get the 5 for my ring finger and I think it might be too tight, or 7 for my middle finger which might be too big?!!!

Any advice. There is no where near me' that stocks them so can't try them out


----------



## styledmuse

karenwk said:


> I just received mine yesterday. I got the silver with gold stone combination. I bought it online from Saks. But it really look nothing like the picture, especially the stone, the one on their site is so rich in colour, has a look of some sort of natural stone. You can see it here.
> I know they said it is made of glass, but I wasn't expecting to be so... glass-like. And, when I wear it my skin seems to have stronger red unertone? My collegue has the gold with coral stone version, it is really stunning. I don't wear gold, so when I saw the image on Saks for the silver version, I bought it immediately. Now I'm disappointed.
> 
> Does any one else own the silver with gold stone combination, or any other version in silver? What is your comment on it?




Hey, I have the exact some one from Saks as well as the Pavot/ silver one as well as the black/silver one and I have to say I love them all. The gold one IMHO is beautiful, maybe you just got a bad one? I think the fact that it looks like blown glass is very intriguing. In the end it is all about personal taste, btw it does look beautiful. (:


----------



## karenwk

styledmuse said:


> Hey, I have the exact some one from Saks as well as the Pavot/ silver one as well as the black/silver one and I have to say I love them all. The gold one IMHO is beautiful, maybe you just got a bad one? I think the fact that it looks like blown glass is very intriguing. In the end it is all about personal taste, btw it does look beautiful. (:



I guess the thing that really bothered me is the stone is really nothing like the one being shown in saks website. And the gunmetal plating... I guess this is a personal taste thing... After seeing the ring in real life, I think silver/ antiqued silver would suite the design of the ring better than gunmetal. 

Has YSL ever done this ring in silver/ antiqued silver colour (not gunmetal)?


----------



## styledmuse

karenwk said:


> I guess the thing that really bothered me is the stone is really nothing like the one being shown in saks website. And the gunmetal plating... I guess this is a personal taste thing... After seeing the ring in real life, I think silver/ antiqued silver would suite the design of the ring better than gunmetal.
> 
> Has YSL ever done this ring in silver/ antiqued silver colour (not gunmetal)?



I personally find that the pictures of Saks do no justice to the rings itself. I think the pictures are kinda dull looking and the actual ring in real life is vibrant. Yea, I do believe it is personal taste; like me for instance I really dislike gold and jump at every opportunity to buy ones that come in a silver/ gunmetal base. I kinda agree with you , I think an antiqued silver would be really chic but so far I haven't seen seen one like that. Although I do find a difference between by black/silver combo and my other ones, it is much more shiny and very silver.


----------



## styledmuse

* do not do justice


----------



## styledmuse

ladystara said:


> Does anyone know somewhere in Phoenix that I could try on the rings?  Didn't see them at Saks.  They look gorgeous!!



I don't think there is anywhere in Phoenix that you could try them on seeing as Saks stores do not carry them (I think). Unless you have YSL boutique near you, that is the only other place you could try one one, but I don't think there is one in Phoenix. ):, I think the best bet for you is find out what ring size you are and just buy a ring from Saks and chance that it will fit, that's what I did since In Canada there is literally NOWHERE where I could try one on and luckily it worked.


----------



## styledmuse

Midlands lass said:


> I have just ordered this little beauty from NAP.  hurry up Mr(s) delivery person!!!!!!




Great choice! I love the different colours in it!, I hope it gets to you soon! You must show us when you receive it


----------



## lisenoktx

karenwk said:


> Has YSL ever done this ring in silver/ antiqued silver colour (not gunmetal)?



I am waiting for the silver version too!  Silver with lapis stone would be a killer!  Wonder why gunmetal instead - it doesn't look expensive.


----------



## airina666

I had a $50 NAP gift card & just used it to order my first Arty ring! 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171100

Ordered a size 6. Fingers crossed it looks nice & will fit nicely!


----------



## MademoiselleXO

My first Arty!  I took a multitude of photographs but I don't want to spam you ladies with them LOL! If anyone wants to see my obsessive photography of the bag/box/ring, I have a plethora of photos in my blog


----------



## airina666

Wow stunning ring!


----------



## ilovechanel2

karenwk said:


> I guess the thing that really bothered me is the stone is really nothing like the one being shown in saks website. And the gunmetal plating... I guess this is a personal taste thing... After seeing the ring in real life, I think silver/ antiqued silver would suite the design of the ring better than gunmetal.
> 
> Has YSL ever done this ring in silver/ antiqued silver colour (not gunmetal)?


 
I have the same ring and absolutely love it! I get lots and lots of compliments when I wear it


----------



## dellranga

just checked on Saks and it looks like there are two new colours up - 'Pink' which appears to be a darker pink with gold running through it and 'Green' which is much more yellow than the 'Forrest Green'

http://images.saksfifthavenue.com/i...441603111623/0441603111623R_CPINK_300x400.jpg


http://images.saksfifthavenue.com/i...41603111623/0441603111623R_CGREEN_300x400.jpg


----------



## tastangan

dellranga said:


> just checked on Saks and it looks like there are two new colours up - 'Pink' which appears to be a darker pink with gold running through it and 'Green' which is much more yellow than the 'Forrest Green'
> 
> http://images.saksfifthavenue.com/i...441603111623/0441603111623R_CPINK_300x400.jpg
> 
> 
> http://images.saksfifthavenue.com/i...41603111623/0441603111623R_CGREEN_300x400.jpg



Thanks for the tip. I just tried to order the ring with the F&F code and it came out with an error saying that the item is not qualified for the code. I closed the message box and noticed that the discount has been applied so I checked out anyway.

FYI, YSL jewelry is not in the F&F exclusion list, and the other ring that I tried to check out didn't have the error above. So this goes to show that Saks is trying to exclude the Oval Arty rings specifically from the F&F code. This reinforced my thought that Saks specifically removed all the other Oval Arty rings from the site before the sale started,


----------



## ladystara

styledmuse said:


> I don't think there is anywhere in Phoenix that you could try them on seeing as Saks stores do not carry them (I think). Unless you have YSL boutique near you, that is the only other place you could try one one, but I don't think there is one in Phoenix. ):, I think the best bet for you is find out what ring size you are and just buy a ring from Saks and chance that it will fit, that's what I did since In Canada there is literally NOWHERE where I could try one on and luckily it worked.



Thank you!  I just have to figure out my ring size now!!


----------



## novella

tastangan said:


> Thanks for the tip. I just tried to order the ring with the F&F code and it came out with an error saying that the item is not qualified for the code. I closed the message box and noticed that the discount has been applied so I checked out anyway.
> 
> FYI, YSL jewelry is not in the F&F exclusion list, and the other ring that I tried to check out didn't have the error above. So this goes to show that Saks is trying to exclude the Oval Arty rings specifically from the F&F code. This reinforced my thought that Saks specifically removed all the other Oval Arty rings from the site before the sale started,



ITA. We'll see if the other Oval Arty rings return when the F&F sale is over like the Black/Cipria up for pre-order.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Saks was so shady over the f&f sale!  Amazing how tons of Arty rings magically became available today!  I won't shop there anymore.  i know it wasn't a huge discount but come on, Saks!  You lost a REALLY good customer.


----------



## kiwishopper

Yeah I agree that didn't leave us shoppers a good feeling about the retailer. But it's their promotion I guess they can do whatever they want to do.


----------



## tastangan

Not unexpectedly the silver/gold and silver/cipria combo came back in stock today. I'm surprised more of the goldtone rings didn't come back in stock though.



kiwishopper said:


> Yeah I agree that didn't leave us shoppers a good feeling about the retailer. But it's their promotion I guess they can do whatever they want to do.



I think that if they want to exclude these rings from the promotion, they should have just put it in the list of exclusions rather than put them out of stock and back in stock again after the promotion is over. I didn't expect a retailer like Saks to use tactics like this though.


----------



## novella

tastangan said:


> Not unexpectedly the silver/gold and silver/cipria combo came back in stock today. I'm surprised more of the goldtone rings didn't come back in stock though.
> 
> 
> 
> *I think that if they want to exclude these rings from the promotion, they should have just put it in the list of exclusions rather than put them out of stock and back in stock again after the promotion is over.* I didn't expect a retailer like Saks to use tactics like this though.



MTE. 

Of course Saks can do what they want with their promotion, but transparency would be much better. Their exclusions list was already pretty long so adding YSL Oval Arty rings would have been better than removing the rings from the site so none of their customers could buy them for 15% off. That's really shady IMHO.


----------



## dchildaries

lapis ring is back on SAKS! I am assuming they are returns, but i still went ahead and got myself Lapis Lazuli one!!! I hope it fits!!!!


----------



## MayMay22

There are new colour available to pre-order on YSL Uk website... pink/gold, blue/silver, green/gold, bronze/bronze, navy blue/gold.... Guess what I have pre-ordered

http://www.yvessaintlaurent.co.uk/en_GB/shop-products/Women/Jewelry/Rings


----------



## styledmuse

MayMay22 said:


> There are new colour available to pre-order on YSL Uk website... pink/gold, blue/silver, green/gold, bronze/bronze, navy blue/gold.... Guess what I have pre-ordered
> 
> http://www.yvessaintlaurent.co.uk/en_GB/shop-products/Women/Jewelry/Rings




OMG, That Blue/Silver one is STUNNING, oh what I wouldn't do for that ring haha! I wish I lived in the UK, sadly Canada has nothing ):


----------



## novella

MayMay22 said:


> There are new colour available to pre-order on YSL Uk website... pink/gold, blue/silver, green/gold, bronze/bronze, navy blue/gold.... Guess what I have pre-ordered
> 
> http://www.yvessaintlaurent.co.uk/en_GB/shop-products/Women/Jewelry/Rings



Wow, I don't know which one is more beautiful: the Azure/Gold or the Blue/Silver....  

I wonder if the States will get more of the Azure and/or the Blue/Silver.


----------



## MayMay22

styledmuse said:


> OMG, That Blue/Silver one is STUNNING, oh what I wouldn't do for that ring haha! I wish I lived in the UK, sadly Canada has nothing ):





novella said:


> Wow, I don't know which one is more beautiful: the Azure/Gold or the Blue/Silver....
> 
> I wonder if the States will get more of the Azure and/or the Blue/Silver.




I am so excited too.. I love azure, pink, and blue/silver.  I already pre-ordered these three and confirm with customer service again once  the items arrive next month.  

I am pretty sure that US and Canada will receive these new colour soon. So far, I think SAKS has pre-order for pink and green... I wish that UK still has Opium in the stock here. Neither NAP or YSL online has it


----------



## airina666

My first Arty arrived today, from NAP. Got a 6. too tight, exchanging it for a 7. Sucks that I have to wait longer.

https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171100


----------



## Midlands lass

MayMay22 said:


> I am so excited too.. I love azure, pink, and blue/silver.  I already pre-ordered these three and confirm with customer service again once  the items arrive next month.
> 
> I am pretty sure that US and Canada will receive these new colour soon. So far, I think SAKS has pre-order for pink and green... I wish that UK still has Opium in the stock here. Neither NAP or YSL online has it



I ordered the silver/violet ring and they emailed to say it won't be in stock until January and that demand had been huge!
The silver/blue is now showing as unavailable


----------



## MayMay22

Midlands lass said:


> I ordered the silver/violet ring and they emailed to say it won't be in stock until January and that demand had been huge!
> The silver/blue is now showing as unavailable



Yes.. I have been informed for the same thing.. but i think it is worth to wait


----------



## Chanelle

OMG beautiful colors 

i want this , i mean i NEED this


----------



## Midlands lass

MayMay22 said:


> Yes.. I have been informed for the same thing.. but i think it is worth to wait



I totally agree!!


----------



## dchildaries

I being lookinf for this all over state, but I can't find this one until there is one return pops up on saks website.  I hope it fits!!! otherwise, i don't know where else to find this!!!!



Chanelle said:


> OMG beautiful colors
> 
> i want this , i mean i NEED this


----------



## Chanelle

dchildaries said:


> I being lookinf for this all over state, but I can't find this one until there is one return pops up on saks website.  I hope it fits!!! otherwise, i don't know where else to find this!!!!



its available at ysl.com in case the one you ordered doesn't fit ,, i will cross fingers for you  please post pic


----------



## Midlands lass

hmmm, now own gold/black multi (will post picturea at some point but my hands not looking very pretty at the moment as the weather is cold and they are dry!) and pre-ordered silver/violet.

I want a blue one!!!  the choices are:
pre-order gold/azure or get gold/turquoise.  Not in a huge rush and can't decide which I like more.  I am very pale by the way and don't tan.  Any thoughts ladies?


----------



## dchildaries

Chanelle said:
			
		

> its available at ysl.com in case the one you ordered doesn't fit ,, i will cross fingers for you  please post pic



It is not available on US ysl web...and I emailed them.  They say they cannot do anything to get me UK stock...


----------



## MayMay22

dchildaries said:


> It is not available on US ysl web...and I emailed them.  They say they cannot do anything to get me UK stock...




 I have got the same problem. I would like to get Opium stone from YSL US, but they cannot transfer to UK for me


----------



## Chanelle

dchildaries said:


> It is not available on US ysl web...and I emailed them.  They say they cannot do anything to get me UK stock...



oh sorry to gave incorrect info.  

this is so sad now we have to find someone to do the purchasing for us form UK !!!


----------



## coolface

Is there anyone having problem with quality of the ring's stone. I ordered Opium from NAP and have to exchange it twice because there are always one or more minor scratch(es) on the stone. This the 3rd one and I still see that problem. Extremely frustrated!


----------



## styledmuse

coolface said:


> Is there anyone having problem with quality of the ring's stone. I ordered Opium from NAP and have to exchange it twice because there are always one or more minor scratch(es) on the stone. This the 3rd one and I still see that problem. Extremely frustrated!




I havne;t had any problems on any of my 4 YSL rings. I'm so sorry that you've had to exchange it that many times! For the price you should be getting a perfect one the first time. Maybe it is something on NAP end? or maybe you just have bad luck ):, fourth time the charm?


----------



## coolface

styledmuse said:


> I havne;t had any problems on any of my 4 YSL rings. I'm so sorry that you've had to exchange it that many times! For the price you should be getting a perfect one the first time. Maybe it is something on NAP end? or maybe you just have bad luck ):, fourth time the charm?



The scratch is not too obvious but I know it's there and that bugs me. Too bad, my size in Opium is sold out everywhere so I don't know if I should keep it or not. So disappointed w/ NAP


----------



## dellranga

the new blue and silver one up on ysl uk is AMAZING :O that one and the blue and gold one that looks like leopard print... all of the new ones are amazing i think i might have to get a few of them hehe


----------



## annmac

Here's my first arty ring and definitely not the last!


----------



## annmac

Sorry here it is again!


----------



## Chanelle

^amazing love it ...


----------



## MayMay22

Something blue is on the way to me


----------



## kiwishopper

annmac said:


> Sorry here it is again!



Don't you just love that lapis blue? I have the same one and urs my only love at the moment  yours looks great with the Chanel!


----------



## dchildaries

I got my ring from Saks, but i can only fit on my ring finger and it almost got stuck at index finger (my finger literally turns purple ).  I guess I am going to return it because i want to be able to wear it on more than one finger...
Good news is Saks have all the new stock for pre-order, bad news is i need to wait 2 months to get it!!!!ush:


----------



## MayMay22

Just another blue stone..... Oh my, I think it is more fab than the photo on the website...It is  blue with purple flake in it....


----------



## Gurzzy

That one is stunning! Its like a magical crystal ball!


----------



## sammie225

*maymay* wooow that is one beautiful color!i love it


----------



## MayMay22

Gurzzy said:


> That one is stunning! Its like a magical crystal ball!





sammie225 said:


> *maymay* wooow that is one beautiful color!i love it




Thanks Gurzzy, Sammie.... I would have thought that Lapis is the most beautiful blue, now I am hesitate to choose  whether which one is the best blue.


----------



## kiwishopper

MayMay22 said:


> Just another blue stone..... Oh my, I think it is more fab than the photo on the website...It is  blue with purple flake in it....


 
Oh my godness, this is a beautiful one and RARE!! Where did you find this beauty!??


----------



## styledmuse

MayMay22 said:


> Just another blue stone..... Oh my, I think it is more fab than the photo on the website...It is  blue with purple flake in it....



OMG, completely jealous! It is stunning, the blue is gorgeous with the pink/purple flakes! Where did you get it?!


----------



## MayMay22

kiwishopper said:


> Oh my godness, this is a beautiful one and RARE!! Where did you find this beauty!??






styledmuse said:


> OMG, completely jealous! It is stunning, the  blue is gorgeous with the pink/purple flakes! Where did you get it?!





Thanks, dear..I got this from YSL UK website...It also comes with other colours ( green, bronze, pink, blue navy)


----------



## French Lace

MayMay22 said:


> Just another blue stone..... Oh my, I think it is more fab than the photo on the website...It is blue with purple flake in it....


 
That is insanely gorgeous, much more so than the stock picture.
Enjoy wearing that beauty


----------



## Le Ciel

Gorgeous! I just scored one of those new blue one from Printemps in Paris. Just in case anyone is based there/is going there


----------



## vikianderson

MayMay22 said:
			
		

> Just another blue stone..... Oh my, I think it is more fab than the photo on the website...It is  blue with purple flake in it....



your silver/blue is stunning May! i have caught the arty ring bug too & i have the silver/gold on it's way to me


----------



## vikianderson




----------



## MayMay22

vikianderson said:


> your silver/blue is stunning May! i have caught the arty ring bug too & i have the silver/gold on it's way to me




Thanks V... This colour caught my eyes too but I am not sure whether it will match my wardrobe. Please reveal here when it arrives   What size is yours?


----------



## vikianderson

^ ^ will do hon   i ordered a size 5 as i'm a J / J & a half.

i think i may get the blue next but i'd love to find one with a dark red stone. no surprise there then!  x


----------



## MayMay22

vikianderson said:


> ^ ^ will do hon   i ordered a size 5 as i'm a J / J & a half.
> 
> i think i may get the blue next but i'd love to find one with a dark red stone. no surprise there then!  x



I wish you love that ring.....I am also getting Arty bug.. All blue (blue, turquoise, lapis,and azure) are beautiful. I am also waiting for azure, and pink. I actually want a colour called Opium (kind of red) from last summer. It is already sold out in Europe. If you are interested, there are a few left on US NAP/ US YSL ( but the tax and delivery charges are crazy )


----------



## vikianderson

^ ^ ooooh! i'll go take a look


----------



## TaZ583

My first arty ring


----------



## TaZ583




----------



## TaZ583

finally i can post my arty pic... after 2x fail


----------



## CourtneyMc22

^^^Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## TaZ583

Thanks ;*


----------



## vikianderson

^ ^ beautiful!


----------



## WildLilly

Hi Ladies,

Am new on here.  

Got mine yesterday from NAP in gold with a red glass stone. 

Oops, can't upload a picture for some reason.

Here's the links.  

http://www.tumblr.com/edit/12114869...trica.tumblr.com/post/12114869243/coming-soon

Apologies for the inconvenience.


----------



## MayMay22

TaZ583 said:


> finally i can post my arty pic... after 2x fail




Congrats... the ring is gorgeous


----------



## MayMay22

the other rings in my collection


----------



## weffendy

My first arty ring! Got this from NAP - size 8. I pre-ordered the lapis lazuli from saks yesterday (expected shipment of no later than 1/14/2012 listed on the website). Turns out that it shipped on the same day! will take some pics when it arrives.


----------



## indi3r4

weffendy said:


> My first arty ring! Got this from NAP - size 8. I pre-ordered the lapis lazuli from saks yesterday (expected shipment of no later than 1/14/2012 listed on the website). Turns out that it shipped on the same day! will take some pics when it arrives.



Wen, you take a size 8? how's the fit? I'm debating between sizes..


----------



## weffendy

size 8 fits my middle n index finger (right hand) well. way too big for my ring fingers.

i never plan on wearing it on my ring finger so that works.

i originally ordered size 7 but it was too small. my knuckles are just too big :shame:

i personally think their sizes are small, i normally wear size 7 and had to size up. 



indi3r4 said:


> Wen, you take a size 8? how's the fit? I'm debating between sizes..


----------



## ecny

The silver/blue and blue leopard are now available for pre-order at Saks.  I just ordered the silver/blue one, can't wait to get it!!


----------



## vikianderson

MayMay22 said:
			
		

> the other rings in my collection



^ ^ they're gorgey May! my silver/gold stone arrived today but it's too small  i'm always a size 5 but maybe they run a little smaller ?? i was a little disappointed in the silver setting, it's quite dull, more of a pewter really, but i still adore the design.


----------



## tastangan

Did anyone get the black/cipria combo from Saks yet? I'm curious as to what it looks like.


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

I think they run small as well.  Has anyone ever had one sized?


----------



## tastangan

vikianderson said:


> ^ ^ they're gorgey May! my silver/gold stone arrived today but it's too small  i'm always a size 5 but maybe they run a little smaller ?? i was a little disappointed in the silver setting, it's quite dull, more of a pewter really, but i still adore the design.


 
I've been told by a jeweler that thicker rings tend to seem smaller than its actual size while thinner rings seem to be bigger. I'm usually a 6.5 but I think the 7 fits me well just because it's such a thick ring.


----------



## styledmuse

ecny said:


> The silver/blue and blue leopard are now available for pre-order at Saks.  I just ordered the silver/blue one, can't wait to get it!!




The minute I saw your post, I ran over to Saks' website and oredered myself a Blue/Silver one! I cannot wait to get it! I appreciate your post, I would have never known otherwise haha!


----------



## vikianderson

^ ^ many thanks


----------



## someone1

I've just heard the same from a jeweler, if the band is wide you need to have a size bigger. I'm going to order one tommorow and picking the size was guite confusing. I see the ring is still popular, but I would buy it regardless as it looks like a timeless piece. I chose the gold/blue one.


----------



## ecny

styledmuse said:


> The minute I saw your post, I ran over to Saks' website and oredered myself a Blue/Silver one! I cannot wait to get it! I appreciate your post, I would have never known otherwise haha!



You're welcome!    I was so excited to see they were going to have it and I'm sure there are a bunch of people that want the ring but can't order from the UK site.


----------



## dchildaries

I was hestitated to pre-order because i hate waiting 
but after your post, i went ahead and pre-order.  Crossing my finger that i will get a shipping email soon too!!!



weffendy said:


> My first arty ring! Got this from NAP - size 8. I pre-ordered the lapis lazuli from saks yesterday (expected shipment of no later than 1/14/2012 listed on the website). Turns out that it shipped on the same day! will take some pics when it arrives.


----------



## melan31

i see these rings everywhere but haven't jumped on the bandwagon. i love the many colors they come in tho!


----------



## airina666

My very first Arty ring! From NAP. Got a size 6 but had to exchange with a 7. Definitely won't be my last! Sorry photo isn't the best, but it's the brown stone. It's beautiful and goes well with everything!


----------



## novella

Yay the Silver/Blue is going to be mine!!!!!!!!


----------



## weffendy

Its finally here! so gorgeous  this is size 8.


----------



## MolMol

does anyone have a size 5 and a size 6? is there a big difference between them? the 6 is a little large on me.  I have the white one with amber flecks (I revealed it a few weeks ago).  Is this the same one?? 

http://www.ysl.com/en_US/shop-products/Women/Jewelry/Rings/ysl-arty-oval-ring-in-white_804466950.html#!{"products":{"196994Y161QQ":{"size":"04","color":"9075"}}}


----------



## chicology

The Arty Dots in all white


----------



## coachismyfave

I pre-ordered the black/cipria combination and noticed the charge went through on my account this am. I logged into my Saks account to check on the status and it's "in process". Strange thing though...the color has changed to "blue" instead of blk/cipria. Anyone else have the same experience? I will probably call later to get it straightened out. But, I am kinda hoping they do send me the blue one because I think I love that color even more.


----------



## coachismyfave

chicology said:


> The Arty Dots in all white


 
Beautiful!  Congrats.


----------



## Fashion1

Got my first ring from NAP (white with gold flecks) the other day and I love it! Annoyed with the YSL US website though. Twice now I've ordered the Turquoise in 8 and twice my order has been canceled. When I called they said the stock that is shown as available on the website is usually not really available - it's just to show what colors may be available at other retailers. That makes no sense to me! Anyway, preordered Lapis Lazuli from Saks and then just need to find Turquoise from somewhere else. Will post pics soon.


----------



## tastangan

coachismyfave said:


> I pre-ordered the black/cipria combination and noticed the charge went through on my account this am. I logged into my Saks account to check on the status and it's "in process". Strange thing though...the color has changed to "blue" instead of blk/cipria. Anyone else have the same experience? I will probably call later to get it straightened out. But, I am kinda hoping they do send me the blue one because I think I love that color even more.



Please post pictures of the black/cipria when you get it. Or the blue one if you get that instead.


----------



## chicology

coachismyfave said:


> Beautiful!  Congrats.


Thanks


----------



## indi3r4

weffendy said:


> Its finally here! so gorgeous  this is size 8.
> 
> View attachment 1522420
> 
> 
> View attachment 1522421



look absolutely great on you wen!! 
i waited too long and missed out on them again! please be on the look out for me ladies for lapiz lazuli size 8.. TIA


----------



## tastangan

indi3r4 said:


> look absolutely great on you wen!!
> i waited too long and missed out on them again! please be on the look out for me ladies for *lapiz lazuli size 8*.. TIA



Saks has it available for pre-order.


----------



## indi3r4

tastangan said:


> Saks has it available for pre-order.



not anymore  it's sold out!


----------



## weffendy

Wow, didn't expect lazuli to sell out that fast! Yes, will definitely on the look out for you.



indi3r4 said:


> look absolutely great on you wen!!
> i waited too long and missed out on them again! please be on the look out for me ladies for lapiz lazuli size 8.. TIA


----------



## tastangan

indi3r4 said:


> not anymore  it's sold out!



I'm sorry. I checked just before posting but I may have seen size 5 instead of 8, since that's what's available now. It may come back in stock again. I will keep an eye for you.


----------



## tastangan

coachismyfave said:


> I pre-ordered the black/cipria combination and noticed the charge went through on my account this am. I logged into my Saks account to check on the status and it's "in process". Strange thing though...the color has changed to "blue" instead of blk/cipria. Anyone else have the same experience? I will probably call later to get it straightened out. But, I am kinda hoping they do send me the blue one because I think I love that color even more.



Did you get your black/cipria ring yet? I'm curious about the color.


----------



## indi3r4

Thank you girls.. i really appreciate it. I keep checking saks, crossing fingers that someone return theirs.. 

anyone see this? i think i like!
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Laurent&N=4294912443+306418050&bmUID=jeMYaOH


----------



## coachismyfave

tastangan said:
			
		

> Did you get your black/cipria ring yet? I'm curious about the color.



Not yet...it shipped today so I should have it by next week. Will post pics when I get it.


----------



## egglet

Hi ladies.. I'm trying to decide between turquoise and lapis but I can't and getting both is not an option.. If you had to pick just one which would you go for?


----------



## annmac

egglet said:
			
		

> Hi ladies.. I'm trying to decide between turquoise and lapis but I can't and getting both is not an option.. If you had to pick just one which would you go for?



Lapis!


----------



## MissIndependent

airina666 said:


> My very first Arty ring! From NAP. Got a size 6 but had to exchange with a 7. Definitely won't be my last! Sorry photo isn't the best, but it's the brown stone. It's beautiful and goes well with everything!




Congrats  I got the same one and I love it so much!


----------



## Iduna

I'm new to these gorgeous rings and I seriously fell in love! I'm going to order my first one in lapis soon.....my only option is to buy them via Net-A-Porter.com....

the turquoise and coral ones are not in stock and so my question is if they may get them in soon or are those colors not available anymore? TIA


----------



## indi3r4

egglet said:


> Hi ladies.. I'm trying to decide between turquoise and lapis but I can't and getting both is not an option.. If you had to pick just one which would you go for?



lapis for sure!


----------



## weffendy

you wont be disappointed with lapis!



egglet said:


> Hi ladies.. I'm trying to decide between turquoise and lapis but I can't and getting both is not an option.. If you had to pick just one which would you go for?


----------



## egglet

*annmac, indi3r4, weffendy* thanks for your replies! seems like lapis is the favorite.. I shall go with lapis then  it seems like a more versatile color


----------



## annmac

egglet said:
			
		

> annmac, indi3r4, weffendy thanks for your replies! seems like lapis is the favorite.. I shall go with lapis then  it seems like a more versatile color



Wooohoooo!!!


----------



## Fashion1

I just canceled my Saks pre-order for Lapis Lazuli in size 7 so be on the lookout for it to come back on the site. The blue/purple with silver is in stock now so I got that one instead.  Lapis is also back on the site in a size 5.


----------



## serene

has the prices changed from £140 to £165??? on netaporter it's £140 and at YSL's page it's £165!
I wanted to go buy on on thrusday but I guess it's better to buy one from online..  well.. at least go try them on and see what size fits


----------



## weffendy

YSL US website still lists them at $250. That's quite a significant increase...



serene said:


> has the prices changed from £140 to £165??? on netaporter it's £140 and at YSL's page it's £165!
> I wanted to go buy on on thrusday but I guess it's better to buy one from online..  well.. at least go try them on and see what size fits


----------



## dchildaries

I noticed that last month, but US site is still the same price.  So i thought i remember the euro price wrong? 




serene said:


> has the prices changed from £140 to £165??? on netaporter it's £140 and at YSL's page it's £165!
> I wanted to go buy on on thrusday but I guess it's better to buy one from online..  well.. at least go try them on and see what size fits


----------



## coachismyfave

Last week I posted that the blk/cipria Arty I ordered from Saks shipped. The confirmation on my account however indicated that the blue ring shipped. Instead of calling Saks, I figured I'd wait it out to see what I got! Well, my beauty came today and I am NOT disappointed. Funny thing... the outside of the box says "blk/cipria" and the packing slip says "blue". It's defninitely blue but it has a "cipria" (rose pink) swirl within the stone. Sooooo beautiful ~ I love it! 
My first Arty too!!! So without further ado...


----------



## Fashion1

coachismyfave said:


> Last week I posted that the blk/cipria Arty I ordered from Saks shipped. The confirmation on my account however indicated that the blue ring shipped. Instead of calling Saks, I figured I'd wait it out to see what I got! Well, my beauty came today and I am NOT disappointed. Funny thing... the outside of the box says "blk/cipria" and the packing slip says "blue". It's defninitely blue but it has a "cipria" (rose pink) swirl within the stone. Sooooo beautiful ~ I love it!
> My first Arty too!!! So without further ado...


 

So beautiful! I'm waiting on this one as well. Congrats!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

thanks for sharing the picture * coachismyfave *, it's beautiful!

I must be the only person in the world who wears a 4 in these rings because saks just refuses to carry any 4s


----------



## kdo

Stunning!   Congrats!



coachismyfave said:


> Last week I posted that the blk/cipria Arty I ordered from Saks shipped. The confirmation on my account however indicated that the blue ring shipped. Instead of calling Saks, I figured I'd wait it out to see what I got! Well, my beauty came today and I am NOT disappointed. Funny thing... the outside of the box says "blk/cipria" and the packing slip says "blue". It's defninitely blue but it has a "cipria" (rose pink) swirl within the stone. Sooooo beautiful ~ I love it!
> My first Arty too!!! So without further ado...


----------



## styledmuse

mundodabolsa said:


> thanks for sharing the picture * coachismyfave *, it's beautiful!
> 
> I must be the only person in the world who wears a 4 in these rings because saks just refuses to carry any 4s



You should try a size 5, they sometimes tend to run smaller so maybe the 5 would work for your tiny fingers (:


----------



## mundodabolsa

styledmuse said:


> You should try a size 5, they sometimes tend to run smaller so maybe the 5 would work for your tiny fingers (:



nah, I own two of them already, unfortunately 4 is my size.  I could wear a 5 on my middle finger but I prefer the look on my ring finger.


----------



## sofaa

Most of the YSL boutiques carry size 4 in the rings! I haven't seen any department stores carry smaller than 5 though. Hope that helps! 



mundodabolsa said:


> nah, I own two of them already, unfortunately 4 is my size.  I could wear a 5 on my middle finger but I prefer the look on my ring finger.


----------



## novella

coachismyfave said:


> Last week I posted that the blk/cipria Arty I ordered from Saks shipped. The confirmation on my account however indicated that the blue ring shipped. Instead of calling Saks, I figured I'd wait it out to see what I got! Well, my beauty came today and I am NOT disappointed. Funny thing... the outside of the box says "blk/cipria" and the packing slip says "blue". It's defninitely blue but it has a "cipria" (rose pink) swirl within the stone. Sooooo beautiful ~ I love it!
> My first Arty too!!! So without further ado...



This is incredibly gorgeous. I pre-ordered this beauty and I just got the shipment confirmation. I seriously can't wait to get it.

Congratulations and enjoy your new beauty!!!!!!


----------



## indi3r4

coachismyfave said:


> Last week I posted that the blk/cipria Arty I ordered from Saks shipped. The confirmation on my account however indicated that the blue ring shipped. Instead of calling Saks, I figured I'd wait it out to see what I got! Well, my beauty came today and I am NOT disappointed. Funny thing... the outside of the box says "blk/cipria" and the packing slip says "blue". It's defninitely blue but it has a "cipria" (rose pink) swirl within the stone. Sooooo beautiful ~ I love it!
> My first Arty too!!! So without further ado...



stunning!


----------



## thatsme123

Does anyone know if selfridges is selling the arty???


----------



## Shopmore

coachismyfave said:


> Last week I posted that the blk/cipria Arty I ordered from Saks shipped. The confirmation on my account however indicated that the blue ring shipped. Instead of calling Saks, I figured I'd wait it out to see what I got! Well, my beauty came today and I am NOT disappointed. Funny thing... the outside of the box says "blk/cipria" and the packing slip says "blue". It's defninitely blue but it has a "cipria" (rose pink) swirl within the stone. Sooooo beautiful ~ I love it!
> My first Arty too!!! So without further ado...


 
It's beautiful!  I received mine yesterday, but I have to exchange it for the next size up.  I can't wait!


----------



## cebuano8

Just ordered the leaf green form NAP for my birthday! I hope I will like it in person and that it isn't too dark...


----------



## WildLilly

Hi Ladies, 

Has anyone seen Arty in Light Blue apart from Eboutique on ebay starting from $345?

cultstatus.com.au/includes/phpthumb/phpthumb.php?src=/images/Oval.BlueGold(1).jpg&w=240


----------



## kiwishopper

Oh this is what I pre-ordered too! It looks gorgeous on you! I can't wait to see my in person~ 



coachismyfave said:


> Last week I posted that the blk/cipria Arty I ordered from Saks shipped. The confirmation on my account however indicated that the blue ring shipped. Instead of calling Saks, I figured I'd wait it out to see what I got! Well, my beauty came today and I am NOT disappointed. Funny thing... the outside of the box says "blk/cipria" and the packing slip says "blue". It's defninitely blue but it has a "cipria" (rose pink) swirl within the stone. Sooooo beautiful ~ I love it!
> My first Arty too!!! So without further ado...


----------



## serene

I went to Harrods, and yes - the price has increased from £140 to £165. So I think only net-a-porter has now these in the old smaller price. I remember when I fell in love with these rings when they were £120  should have bought one then.. I just thought that waiting a year so that I can pick it in person in London would not be _that_ long.. and it has now increased twice in that time!! ush:

Well I just ordered one from net-a-porter...  will do a reveal after I receive it.


----------



## SassieMe

serene said:


> I went to Harrods, and yes - the price has increased from £140 to £165. So I think only net-a-porter has now these in the old smaller price. I remember when I fell in love with these rings when they were £120  should have bought one then.. I just thought that waiting a year so that I can pick it in person in London would not be _that_ long.. and it has now increased twice in that time!! ush:
> 
> Well I just ordered one from net-a-porter...  will do a reveal after I receive it.



I just ordered my 2nd from NAP and I LOVE them!  Beside my getting beautiful rings, there's no sales tax and free shipping!


----------



## serene

SassieMe said:


> I just ordered my 2nd from NAP and I LOVE them!  Beside my getting beautiful rings, there's no sales tax and free shipping!



I had to pay £5 for shipping within UK!
but yeah  if you know what size to order then it's wonderful for you!


----------



## dchildaries

Ssense.com is on sale and has 2 dot ring one enamel ring on sale.  Grab it while u can!!!


----------



## WildLilly

Hi Ladies,

Apologies for the dumb question, but how do I upload pictures to be seen by everyone on this forum?  I would like to share my collection of Arty rings.


----------



## serene

WildLilly said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Apologies for the dumb question, but how do I upload pictures to be seen by everyone on this forum?  I would like to share my collection of Arty rings.



check this one  http://forum.purseblog.com/frequently-asked-questions/how-do-i-post-pictures-31191.html


----------



## lil_fashionista

dchildaries said:


> Ssense.com is on sale and has 2 dot ring one enamel ring on sale.  Grab it while u can!!!



Yea, I was finally able to grab an Arty ring.  I can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## OneufaKnd

Just ordered my first Arty (gold/green) today!  I've been drooling over them forever and finally decided to go for it.  Saks has 10% cash back on ******.com for Black Friday, so that's probably the best deal I'll find.  I'll post pics when it arrives!


----------



## MolMol

coachismyfave said:


> Last week I posted that the blk/cipria Arty I ordered from Saks shipped. The confirmation on my account however indicated that the blue ring shipped. Instead of calling Saks, I figured I'd wait it out to see what I got! Well, my beauty came today and I am NOT disappointed. Funny thing... the outside of the box says "blk/cipria" and the packing slip says "blue". It's defninitely blue but it has a "cipria" (rose pink) swirl within the stone. Sooooo beautiful ~ I love it!
> My first Arty too!!! So without further ado...



this is so pretty! wish asks still had it!


----------



## Fashion1

Here's my little collection - white with gold flecks and the blue/cipria (as Saks calls it!). Love both of them


----------



## French Lace

Fashion1 I love love LOVE your two Artys 
They both look amazing on you and your glitter nails are so cute!


----------



## serene

*Fashion1*: I wanted that white one too but NAP was out of it! congrats


----------



## tastangan

Did anyone who got an oval Arty ring in Size 7 recently find that it's smaller in size compared to their other 7? When I look at my new Arty ring, it looks like the ring is thicker than my older ones, which would probably explain why it's tighter. It's like they have changed the mold used for the rings.

I would try to change to the next bigger size except that the 8 size is sold out.


----------



## prettysquare

I haven't checked this thread in a while. Love the new colors. The white and gold speck one is great. Would be so nice in the summer particularly. 

Fashion1, love the photos!!


----------



## Julierose

Here are some photos of my Arty rings.........more photos on my blog


----------



## Fran0421

Oh I got this one but has yet to arrive, does the gold really stand out in it? 



TaZ583 said:


> Thanks ;*


----------



## angie82

Thanks to this forum I learnt about this ring.  Love it so very much.  Mine is a size 6.


----------



## Myrkur

Julierose said:


> Here are some photos of my Arty rings.........more photos on my blog




I want this one, its beautiful


----------



## novella

Fashion1 said:


> Here's my little collection - white with gold flecks and the blue/cipria (as Saks calls it!). Love both of them



Both of your rings are gorgeous! I can't wait to receive my Blue ring now! 

Just out of curiosity, did yours come with the box or dust bag? Apparently they don't come with the box if you order from Saks.



tastangan said:


> Did anyone who got an oval Arty ring in Size 7 recently find that it's smaller in size compared to their other 7? When I look at my new Arty ring, it looks like the ring is thicker than my older ones, which would probably explain why it's tighter. It's like they have changed the mold used for the rings.
> 
> I would try to change to the next bigger size except that the 8 size is sold out.



Uh-oh now I'm getting a little nervous. I tried on some of the older Arty Rings when I was at Saks a couple of months ago and the 7 was a pretty decent fit... So if they changed the mold then I may have some trouble. 



Julierose said:


> Here are some photos of my Arty rings.........more photos on my blog



Stunning. The Aqua really pops!



angie82 said:


> Thanks to this forum I learnt about this ring.  Love it so very much.  Mine is a size 6.



Beautiful. I really want this ring and the Size 7 is already sold out at Saks.


----------



## Fashion1

Novella, mine came with the box and dustbag, just like Net a Porter.


----------



## styledmuse

Novella, I have ordered 3 of my 5 rings from Saks and they always came with a Dustbag.
(:


----------



## cebuano8

I got the green leaf from NAP the other day...sad to say I am sending it back.  I don't like the color as much in person (a very flat dark green). The ring itself is very nice though so I ended up ordering the marine color from saks. Can't wait for it!


----------



## SassieMe

Fashion1 said:


> Novella, mine came with the box and dustbag, just like Net a Porter.



I've purchased 3 arty rings from NAP.  All came with boxes, but only 2 came with dustbags and 1 of those was the wrong size.


----------



## tastangan

novella said:


> Just out of curiosity, did yours come with the box or dust bag? Apparently they don't come with the box if you order from Saks.
> 
> 
> Uh-oh now I'm getting a little nervous. I tried on some of the older Arty Rings when I was at Saks a couple of months ago and the 7 was a pretty decent fit... So if they changed the mold then I may have some trouble.



You found a Saks that carries it? I was told that the stores don't carry it unless it's a return. I have ordered several rings from Saks.com and they always come with the dustbag and box.

I can still wear the 7 on my middle finger (where I want it to be) despite the smaller size, but it's a bit difficult to to get it past the knuckles. However, once it's on, it's pretty comfortable. I think I am a 6.5 normally though. I hope it's not going to be a problem to wear it in the summer though.

Let me know how's the size when you get it.


----------



## ErisLynn

I found out about these gorgeous rings a month ago and have since been checking daily for the turquoise in 8. But no luck. =\ anyone know how often they replenish their stock? (ysl.com, saks.com, or net-a-porter.com)


----------



## OneufaKnd

Of note, I just returned a bronze arty ring to Saks because the size 7 was way too small.  The SA said everyone has been returning that ring.  I think they must running very small these days.  

On a happier note, I got a green/gold one in an 8 and its absolutely beautiful!


----------



## mirrius

Do these ever go on sale?? Arty dots are on sale at ssense but how about accented or ovale ones at saks? :kiss:


----------



## Shopmore

mirrius said:


> Do these ever go on sale?? Arty dots are on sale at ssense but how about accented or ovale ones at saks? :kiss:


 
I've gotten mine through Saks' F&F in April & October.  I'm not sure if the mystery % off for today includes them.  If you get a code, you should try it out.


----------



## mirrius

Shopmore said:


> I've gotten mine through Saks' F&F in April & October.  I'm not sure if the mystery % off for today includes them.  If you get a code, you should try it out.



OK, thanks so much. :kiss:


----------



## novella

Fashion1 said:


> Novella, mine came with the box and dustbag, just like Net a Porter.



Thanks for confirming. I appreciate it. 



styledmuse said:


> Novella, I have ordered 3 of my 5 rings from Saks and they always came with a Dustbag.
> (:



Thanks for letting me know, *styledmuse*. 



tastangan said:


> You found a Saks that carries it? I was told that the stores don't carry it unless it's a return. I have ordered several rings from Saks.com and they always come with the dustbag and box.
> 
> I can still wear the 7 on my middle finger (where I want it to be) despite the smaller size, but it's a bit difficult to to get it past the knuckles. However, once it's on, it's pretty comfortable. I think I am a 6.5 normally though. I hope it's not going to be a problem to wear it in the summer though.
> 
> Let me know how's the size when you get it.



My Saks (Michigan Ave) had a mini-display of Arty Rings last year. It could have been a customer return as they only had the Turquoise Artys in Sizes 5, 6 and 7. I asked the SA if they come with the dust bag or box and she said no. I also saw a couple of Saks reviews saying that the rings don't come with a dust bag or gift box so I was curious. 

About the sizing of last year's rings: I remember that Size 6 was a good fit with Size 7 being a little loose on my middle finger, but that was fine as I wanted to wear it on that finger anyway. I rather it be a little loose than too tight KWIM? 

I talked to *CourtneyMc22* about sizing a while ago for a second opinion. We have about the same finger size so I decided to try my luck with Size 7. 

I finally got my Size 7 Arty Ring from saks.com last weekend. My ring did come with the gift box and dust bag. Interestingly enough, my box says that I have the "BLK/CIPRIA" but I actually ordered and received the Blue/Cipria... weird! 

I'm having the same issue you are when I try to put my Arty past the knuckles. It fit perfectly on my ring fingers though. I agree that the rings definitely seem smaller compared to last year's.


----------



## novella

OneufaKnd said:


> Of note, I just returned a bronze arty ring to  Saks because the size 7 was way too small.  The SA said everyone has  been returning that ring.  I think they must running very small these  days.
> 
> On a happier note, I got a green/gold one in an 8 and its absolutely beautiful!



I agree that the sizing seems smaller with the newer rings, but luckily  the Size 7 works for me. I would be curious to try Size 8 but they're  always gone in a flash! 



mirrius said:


> Do these ever go on sale?? Arty dots are on sale  at ssense but how about accented or ovale ones at saks? :kiss:





Shopmore said:


> I've gotten mine through Saks' F&F in April & October.  I'm not sure if the mystery % off for today includes them.  If you get a code, you should try it out.



YSL jewelry isn't listed in the exclusions so go for it! I was going to try and rebuy my Blue Arty Ring with my 15% off coupon but my size is gone. Plus I got 10% off + 5% cash-back for my new Arty Ring so it's not worth the hassle LOL!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Does anyone have a picture of the Marine IRL?


----------



## Dimple

For any Aussies out there (we got an email from Amex) if you use the code AMEXAU on NAP, you can get the ring for £125. Its free shipping until 15 Dec. The ring works out to be just under $200AU.


----------



## KayuuKathey

I am waiting for mine in the mail! I bought it as a gift to myself, ending of the semester!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

novella said:


> Thanks for confirming. I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me know, *styledmuse*.
> 
> 
> 
> My Saks (Michigan Ave) had a mini-display of Arty Rings last year. It could have been a customer return as they only had the Turquoise Artys in Sizes 5, 6 and 7. I asked the SA if they come with the dust bag or box and she said no. I also saw a couple of Saks reviews saying that the rings don't come with a dust bag or gift box so I was curious.
> 
> About the sizing of last year's rings: I remember that Size 6 was a good fit with Size 7 being a little loose on my middle finger, but that was fine as I wanted to wear it on that finger anyway. I rather it be a little loose than too tight KWIM?
> 
> I talked to *CourtneyMc22* about sizing a while ago for a second opinion. We have about the same finger size so I decided to try my luck with Size 7.
> 
> I finally got my Size 7 Arty Ring from saks.com last weekend. My ring did come with the gift box and dust bag. Interestingly enough, my box says that I have the "BLK/CIPRIA" but I actually ordered and received the Blue/Cipria... weird!
> 
> I'm having the same issue you are when I try to put my Arty past the knuckles. It fit perfectly on my ring fingers though. I agree that the rings definitely seem smaller compared to last year's.



Thats interesting, *novella!!* I hadn't heard anything about the newer rings fitting differently. Glad th one u go worked out for u!


----------



## hinnie

Here's my Lapis and I'm in love. Have to refrain from collecting every single colour. 









Check out my blog for details.

I found the sizing is really off, my friend has the green one and the gold and silver and size 5 fits me yet the Lapis in 5 is too tight.


----------



## cetirizine

hinnie said:


> Here's my Lapis and I'm in love. Have to refrain from collecting every single colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out my blog for details.
> 
> I found the sizing is really off, my friend has the green one and the gold and silver and size 5 fits me yet the Lapis in 5 is too tight.



Oooooh that is so gorgeous!  may i ask which season it's from?


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

hinnie said:


> Here's my Lapis and I'm in love. Have to refrain from collecting every single colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out my blog for details.
> 
> I found the sizing is really off, my friend has the green one and the gold and silver and size 5 fits me yet the Lapis in 5 is too tight.


 
OMG, that is stunning on you!  Amaze!!!


----------



## lisenoktx

My dream ring!  Can't find one in my size - maybe when YSL store opens in Dallas...



hinnie said:


> Here's my Lapis and I'm in love. Have to refrain from collecting every single colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out my blog for details.
> 
> I found the sizing is really off, my friend has the green one and the gold and silver and size 5 fits me yet the Lapis in 5 is too tight.


----------



## hinnie

cetirizine said:


> Oooooh that is so gorgeous!  may i ask which season it's from?



Isn't it stunning? Can't stop staring. Anyway, I just bought it last week from net-a-porter, if you have slim fingers, better get one quick before they're all gone.


----------



## Fashion1

hinnie said:


> Isn't it stunning? Can't stop staring. Anyway, I just bought it last week from net-a-porter, if you have slim fingers, better get one quick before they're all gone.


 
This color is so gorgeous!!


----------



## manuelita

i just received my turquoise arty ring today, ordered it from the ysl website. now my question, when i compare it to my other arty ring in lapis the gold metal part looks way more yellowish than the lapis one, and not in a good way. anyone that has had the same experience? or did they change the quality lately?? please let me know! thank you!!


----------



## Fashion1

Have you all seen this? I identify with several of these symptoms, lol! Great pics too.

http://www.beautifully-invisible.co...d-to-yves-saint-laurent-arty-ovale-rings.html


----------



## dchildaries

I guess saks oversold the arty ring?
because on Monday, I got saks gift card and i want to switch the payment on the pre-order lapis lazuli size 6 from CC to gift cards.  The only rep said they can only cancel the original order and replaced it, but after she cancelled th order for me, the size 6 never come back up online.  I am so desparated that I pre-ordered a size 5 on the same day, which i know its too small for me   I cancelled it yesterday, but then again, it never come back up online.....
If any of you ladies sees lapis lazuli in size 6 come up anywhere, please let me know... (i shouldn't have used my stupid gift cards, arghhhh)


----------



## ErisLynn

Most sizes back in stock today on ysl.com, including turquoise, lapis, and black!


----------



## manuelita

has anybody noticed that the turquoise arty ring has much more brassiness in the gold part of the ring? my lapis one looks much more high quality ring because of the less brassy gold part. please let me now!


----------



## kiwishopper

Fashion1 said:


> Have you all seen this? I identify with several of these symptoms, lol! Great pics too.
> 
> http://www.beautifully-invisible.co...d-to-yves-saint-laurent-arty-ovale-rings.html



Haha this is so funny and true )


----------



## mjvictamonte

Does anyone know if you can get Arty rings sized? The 7 is too big for me but the 6 is just slightly too small. Wondering if I can get the 6 sized.


----------



## novella

Fashion1 said:


> Have you all seen this? I identify with several of these symptoms, lol! Great pics too.
> 
> http://www.beautifully-invisible.co...d-to-yves-saint-laurent-arty-ovale-rings.html



LOL so true!


----------



## cebuano8

Here is a pic of the marine color inside w/ flash on...
I don't think the saks website pic does it justice. I think it looks much nicer in person.


----------



## linda1

Hey,

I was wondering where I could find the arty rings in turquoise / coral / lapis, I have been searching for them for a while now and most online stores have sold out. 

Help!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello Everyone,
Does the cuff come in the arty dot version?

Thanks


----------



## kiwishopper

My new arty!


----------



## soleilbrun

I would like to have an auction for a ring and cuff authenticated but I don't see that happening here, is there another place to have this done?  I tried once in the jewelry box but got no response.  I have an arty ring that came in a white box and this one comes in a black box. Are black boxes legit?

Thanks


----------



## abc_kj

soleilbrun said:
			
		

> I would like to have an auction for a ring and cuff authenticated but I don't see that happening here, is there another place to have this done?  I tried once in the jewelry box but got no response.  I have an arty ring that came in a white box and this one comes in a black box. Are black boxes legit?
> 
> Thanks



sometimes net a porter gives nap boxes which are black instead of the ysl box?
I haven't seen any good fakes that are actually stamped ysl though... someone confirm?


----------



## soleilbrun

abc_kj said:


> sometimes net a porter gives nap boxes which are black instead of the ysl box?
> I haven't seen any good fakes that are actually stamped ysl though... someone confirm?


 
Thank you for your response. They are both signed and I can see the size stamp. Everything looks good except for the box. There are a few fake AMQ cluches on the bay and often the dead giveaway is the box. Here are some photos. TIA


----------



## bxmvm

soleilbrun said:


> Thank you for your response. They are both signed and I can see the size stamp. Everything looks good except for the box. There are a few fake AMQ cluches on the bay and often the dead giveaway is the box. Here are some photos. TIA



Can you post photos of the stamp and of the dust bags so we can see if those look legit?


----------



## soleilbrun

bxmvm said:


> Can you post photos of the stamp and of the dust bags so we can see if those look legit?


 
I will ask for more photos.  I think the photos in the listing may be stock.


----------



## dchildaries

Lapis in size 5 on saks!
I am crossing my finger for Lapis Lazuli!!


----------



## tastangan

Blue/silver combo is back on Saks in size 5 and 6. They had 7 and 8 earlier but it's gone now.


----------



## novella

tastangan said:


> Blue/silver combo is back on Saks in size 5 and 6. They had 7 and 8 earlier but it's gone now.



Dang it! I need to exchange my Size 7 ring. Oh well I'll wait and see if it comes back. Thanks for heads up!


----------



## tastangan

novella said:


> Dang it! I need to exchange my Size 7 ring. Oh well I'll wait and see if it comes back. Thanks for heads up!



What's wrong with yours? I thought you managed to get the 7 to fit?


----------



## novella

tastangan said:


> What's wrong with yours? I thought you managed to get the 7 to fit?



I noticed this weird blue mark on the bottom of my ring and I haven't even worn it yet. I pre-ordered my Arty so I think that it was already like that when I got it from Saks/YSL. 

I love this combination so I'm determined to make it work and hope that the one I received is a fluke.


----------



## novella

cebuano8 said:


> Here is a pic of the marine color inside w/ flash on...
> I don't think the saks website pic does it justice. I think it looks much nicer in person.



Gorgeous! It definitely looks better in your picture than the Saks's stock photo.



kiwishopper said:


> My new arty!



I love this color combination!


----------



## Ritouski

My wedding band is a size 50 European, so I'm not sure whether to order size 5 or 6 ? Any help?


----------



## chicology

kiwishopper said:


> My new arty!


Sooo Pretty!


----------



## Dimple

Ritouski said:


> My wedding band is a size 50 European, so I'm not sure whether to order size 5 or 6 ? Any help?



I'm a size 5 which is 49/J.

I'm not sure if there is a huge difference between 5 and 6 given the discrepancy between sizes.


----------



## Ritouski

Dimple said:


> I'm a size 5 which is 49/J.
> 
> I'm not sure if there is a huge difference between 5 and 6 given the discrepancy between sizes.



Hey Dimple, 
Thanx for the help, did u get the arty in a size 5 as well coz I've read somewhere else that they tend to run small and is advisable to go one size bigger than ur size that's why I was confused btwn 5 and 6. If they r true to size I'd rather get the 5 but if they r small then the 6 is better.


----------



## novella

Ritouski said:


> Hey Dimple,
> Thanx for the help, did u get the arty in a size 5 as well coz I've read somewhere else that they tend to run small and is advisable to go one size bigger than ur size that's why I was confused btwn 5 and 6. If they r true to size I'd rather get the 5 but if they r small then the 6 is better.



FWIW the Arty rings seem to run smaller these days. I'd size up or buy multiples if that's possible. You could always return what doesn't fit?


----------



## Dimple

Ritouski said:


> Hey Dimple,
> Thanx for the help, did u get the arty in a size 5 as well coz I've read somewhere else that they tend to run small and is advisable to go one size bigger than ur size that's why I was confused btwn 5 and 6. If they r true to size I'd rather get the 5 but if they r small then the 6 is better.



I ended up getting the size 6 as I wanted to wear it on my middle finger. The size 6ring I got on NAP last week is smaller than the first ring I had, also a 6. I'd recommend the 6 and if u find its too big, you could always use tape like this blogger.

http://www.extrapetite.com/2011/02/ysl-arty-rings-for-petite-fingers.html


----------



## Dimple

Ritouski said:


> Hey Dimple,
> Thanx for the help, did u get the arty in a size 5 as well coz I've read somewhere else that they tend to run small and is advisable to go one size bigger than ur size that's why I was confused btwn 5 and 6. If they r true to size I'd rather get the 5 but if they r small then the 6 is better.



I ended up getting the size 6 as I wanted to wear it on my middle finger. The size 6ring I got on NAP last week is smaller than the first ring I had, also a 6. I'd recommend the 6 and if u find its too big, you could always use tape like this blogger.

http://www.extrapetite.com/2011/02/ysl-arty-rings-for-petite-fingers.html


----------



## mirrius

I finally bought arty dot ring from ssense but it is lost during shipping. They're tracking it down but  I'm not very hopeful and they do not have it anymore in stock. It was a lot cheaper there. So sad... This is only assuming they'll refund my money. I don't even want to  think the other option. It is painful enough


----------



## Myrkur

These are my two rings, I purchased both for 120 Euro, they are 175 Euro now, it's insane.


----------



## Laura88

I really want an arty ring and have been thinking about ordering one from net a porter but i literally have no clue what size to order. I want to wear it on my middle finger I think and I suppose i've got average sized hands. I'm quite tall (5ft 9in) so I don't know if that makes a difference lol. Any ideas as to sizing anyone?


----------



## OneufaKnd

Laura88 said:


> I really want an arty ring and have been thinking about ordering one from net a porter but i literally have no clue what size to order. I want to wear it on my middle finger I think and I suppose i've got average sized hands. I'm quite tall (5ft 9in) so I don't know if that makes a difference lol. Any ideas as to sizing anyone?


You're best bet for sizing would be to go somewhere and try on rings - even F21 would work - and figure out what your usual size is.  I'd recommend then going up one size when you order your Arty.


----------



## Batistuta

Hi guys plz help me  am looking 4 the black multi  size 8 couldn't find it ,, any online shops having it ??


----------



## Batistuta

cant find it in size 8 plz i need help


----------



## dellranga

Batistuta said:


> View attachment 1546386
> 
> 
> cant find it in size 8 plz i need help








net a porter has it 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164211


----------



## Batistuta

dellranga said:


> net a porter has it
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164211



size 8 is sold out


----------



## nicolecrab

Does anyone have real life photos of the Honey Bronze on Saks? Or have you seen it in person? Thoughts?






http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446455667


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello everyone,
I have two arty rings that are a bit too small.  They seem to fit my pinky without getting uncomfortable after a while as they do on my ring finger.  Does anyone wear their arty rings on their pinky.  I tried them on and I just see: pope, pimp and mobster when I look in the mirror.  If any of you wear on your pinky can you post photos?

Thanks


----------



## juneping

can someone tell me how much does the artsy ring cost in HK? 
i am visiting HK in feb and was thinking if it worth the wait....i saw one i really like...


----------



## BagInVain

There is a turquoise arty in nap all sizes available


----------



## oddinary

juneping said:


> can someone tell me how much does the artsy ring cost in HK?
> i am visiting HK in feb and was thinking if it worth the wait....i saw one i really like...



I think HKD$1600 (this is the price I paid in August 2011).


----------



## juneping

oddinary said:


> I think HKD$1600 (this is the price I paid in August 2011).



thank you!!
i also PM someone from HK...and she told me it's always out of stock....so i might just get it here in the US. or i can actually wait till i get to HK and if it's out of stock i'll just get it here...


----------



## ofit

I got one in turquoise from YSL store while in Vegas and looove ,it was $250 there and then I saw them on eBay going for over $300,i guess they were sold out and really hard to get in certain colors!


----------



## oddinary

juneping said:


> thank you!!
> i also PM someone from HK...and she told me it's always out of stock....so i might just get it here in the US. or i can actually wait till i get to HK and if it's out of stock i'll just get it here...



Ah yes, I remember I had some trouble in finding the size I wanted! You should try Net-A-Porter - they seem to be well stocked! Hope you find what you're looking for


----------



## yukchan

juneping said:


> thank you!!
> i also PM someone from HK...and she told me it's always out of stock....so i might just get it here in the US. or i can actually wait till i get to HK and if it's out of stock i'll just get it here...


 
Hong Kong has a lot arty rings in stock,  I bought one on November, it costs roughly $2200 (sorry, I don't remember the price).  The shop I went to is in Times Square.


----------



## soleilbrun

Merry Christmas, Happy Hannukka and Happy Kwanzaa everyone!

Can someone take a look at the latest acquisitions?  I was worried due to the black YSL box but otherwise it looks okay.  Feedback please, are they authentic?  TIA

http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/YSL jewels/


----------



## juneping

yukchan said:


> Hong Kong has a lot arty rings in stock,  I bought one on November, it costs roughly $2200 (sorry, I don't remember the price).  The shop I went to is in Times Square.



thank you!! HKD2200 would be slightly more so than the US price tag....


----------



## szuszuszu

I bought 2 arty ovals for SGD280 each ...the black-multi and azure... but it is so sad that those around me do not share the same sentiments on the beauty of this ring...


----------



## szuszuszu

szuszuszu said:


> I bought 2 arty ovals for SGD280 each ...the black-multi and azure... but it is so sad that those around me do not share the same sentiments on the beauty of this ring...


----------



## airina666

^^^ OMG i love the azure!!!


----------



## justlurking

szuszuszu said:


>


 
Sweetheart...that is probably the most beautiful picture of that ring I have seen. I have that ring on backorder (it will be my first!) and I will be terribly upset if it doesn't come, especially after seeing your pic. I only hope it fits and looks half as nice on my hand as it does on yours. I'm sorry those around you don't feel the same way about the ring that we do, so you come here anytime you want and post your pics and we will rave about them and I promise you it will be sincere! Feel free to share a pic(s) of your black multi!


----------



## citel

Could anyone please tell me how YSL ring sizes run? Is their size 8 the same as any other stores size 8?


----------



## indi3r4

szuszuszu said:


>



where in SG did you get them (the azure)? I've been telling my sister to find me one..


----------



## TheDesignerGirl

Here's a picture of mine, it's fuchsia although I'm hopefully getting a black one soon.

I got size 7 and I have quite big hands, its annoyingly a little bit loose on my ring fingers and too tight to wear on the middle or index, but I'm much too attached to it to return it.


----------



## YingsFashion

Hi everyone, I am new in this forum. Happy New Year to you all. So happy to have found so many Arty fans here. This is my blue one that I wore on NYE.

x


----------



## lollipom

szuszuszu said:


>


hi szuszuszu, i wonder about the sizing. i am size 5. and i order size 5 too for the arty oval ring.
i've tried on my middle finger, but seems a bit swollen. It fits my finger really well, but a bit hard to take off bcos i got chubby finger 
does the rings tends to be a bit small? bcos luckily my seller is so nice that allow me to change my size to 6 but i'm afraid it would be too big for me :cry:
please give me some advice, or maybe others have some suggestion for me also?  i would be so happy to hear some of the ideas.
should i change my size to 6 or should i stick to 5?

i also post picture for reference


----------



## lollipom

OneufaKnd said:


> Of note, I just returned a bronze arty ring to Saks because the size 7 was way too small.  The SA said everyone has been returning that ring.  I think they must running very small these days.
> 
> On a happier note, I got a green/gold one in an 8 and its absolutely beautiful!



hi OneufaKnd, that happened to me too! it fits me, but  harder to take it off :cry: ring finger works fine. but i think middle finger is prettier, but when i wear it a bit swollen, lol
i wonder how u wear it. does size 8 a bit loose for u? i'd love to hear some advices or anyone can help me?
because i'm about to change my ring one size up tomorrow with the seller and im not sure whether i should changed it


----------



## OneufaKnd

lollipom said:


> hi OneufaKnd, that happened to me too! it fits me, but  harder to take it off :cry: ring finger works fine. but i think middle finger is prettier, but when i wear it a bit swollen, lol
> i wonder how u wear it. does size 8 a bit loose for u? i'd love to hear some advices or anyone can help me?
> because i'm about to change my ring one size up tomorrow with the seller and im not sure whether i should changed it


I could jam the sz 7 on my middle finger, but it was uncomfortable and tough to get off. The 8 fits quite easily on my middle finger.  There is a little space but I wouldn't call it loose.  I much prefer that fit because of how large the design of the ring is - if it was tight, most of my hand would be uncomfortable!


----------



## kiwishopper

Blue Arty ring with gunmetal HW from Saks. Bag is Balenciaga.


----------



## lollipom

OneufaKnd said:


> I could jam the sz 7 on my middle finger, but it was uncomfortable and tough to get off. The 8 fits quite easily on my middle finger.  There is a little space but I wouldn't call it loose.  I much prefer that fit because of how large the design of the ring is - if it was tight, most of my hand would be uncomfortable!



thanks for the info *OneufaKnd* i think im gonna change to size 6  but my seller told me to wait. size 6 is selling out really fast


----------



## CourtneyMc22

kiwishopper said:


> Blue Arty ring with gunmetal HW from Saks. Bag is Balenciaga.


 gorgeous, kiwi!! Your ring (and your bag!!!) is stunning!


----------



## kiwishopper

CourtneyMc22 said:


> gorgeous, kiwi!! Your ring (and your bag!!!) is stunning!



Thank you do much Court! Where have you been? I've missed you


----------



## jsc6

kiwishopper said:


> Blue Arty ring with gunmetal HW from Saks. Bag is Balenciaga.



KIWI, I LOVE your ring   It's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## kiwishopper

jsc6 said:


> KIWI, I LOVE your ring  It's absolutely beautiful!


 
Hi dear, thanks so much! I really like it too! I already own a Lapis with gold but this blue has purple/pink in it plus it's with silver hw so it looks very different from the lapis/gold combo!


----------



## sammie225

got my second arty from my boyfriend for christmas 
a silver one  i love it


----------



## CourtneyMc22

sammie225 said:


> got my second arty from my boyfriend for christmas
> a silver one  i love it


Gorgeous!! And that pic is like art, literally!!! Thanks for sharing!! 



kiwishopper said:


> Thank you do much Court! Where have you been? I've missed you


 ha!! I've been hanging in the Celine and Proenza Schouler sub forums mostly, but I still check in at RM, I just haven't purchased any RM in a while. Are u mainly a Bal girl now?


----------



## sammie225

ohhh thank you so much  i have lately been trying to do some ,,artistic,,photography haha


----------



## kiwishopper

Truly gorgeous!!



sammie225 said:


> got my second arty from my boyfriend for christmas
> a silver one  i love it


----------



## szuszuszu

lollipom said:


> hi szuszuszu, i wonder about the sizing. i am size 5. and i order size 5 too for the arty oval ring.
> i've tried on my middle finger, but seems a bit swollen. It fits my finger really well, but a bit hard to take off bcos i got chubby finger
> does the rings tends to be a bit small? bcos luckily my seller is so nice that allow me to change my size to 6 but i'm afraid it would be too big for me :cry:
> please give me some advice, or maybe others have some suggestion for me also?  i would be so happy to hear some of the ideas.
> should i change my size to 6 or should i stick to 5?
> 
> i also post picture for reference



Hi lollipom,
I also had the same concerns. I got the rings through my brother in SG. I just told him to get me one in size 5 and one in size 6. Prior to that I only tried on the arty dots in size 5 at a local boutique but found that it was pretty loose. I took my chances for the arty oval for these 2 sizes. Luckily I can wear both sizes. Azure size 5 on my left ring finger only! (fits well, but too small for any other fingers, excluding pinky). The black-multi in size 6, I can wear on my middle fingers and pointer (left hand) ring finger (right hand). I guess fingers on my left are smaller than those on my right hand. I think you should get the size 6. If it is slightly loose, it would still be better than being too tight. You can put a double sided tape inside to tighten it to your liking as suggested by a blogger (Jean of http://www.extrapetite.com/2011/02/ysl-arty-rings-for-petite-fingers.html)

Hope that helps


----------



## BettyLace

These rings are pretty amazing, thanks for the shares. I might have to pick one up...


----------



## szuszuszu

indi3r4 said:


> where in SG did you get them (the azure)? I've been telling my sister to find me one..



Hi indi3r4,

I got this from the Marina Bay Sands in SG boutique. You can call them up to check what they have in store. Reservations over the phone can be done, meaning they can hold the item for one day. I was so happy then...they had quite a number of colours then in November '11. The white/gold flecks, the bronze (new for christmas) and the green I think...I wanted gold hardware...

I called up HK YSL then too, they only have silver hardware..no gold...

szuszuszu


----------



## szuszuszu

justlurking said:


> Sweetheart...that is probably the most beautiful picture of that ring I have seen. I have that ring on backorder (it will be my first!) and I will be terribly upset if it doesn't come, especially after seeing your pic. I only hope it fits and looks half as nice on my hand as it does on yours. I'm sorry those around you don't feel the same way about the ring that we do, so you come here anytime you want and post your pics and we will rave about them and I promise you it will be sincere! Feel free to share a pic(s) of your black multi!



Hi justlurking,

Thanks for the compliments...hopefully you will be getting your azure soon! It's is my first arty oval too...I wanted the lapis, but it is so hard to come by in the stores now. I think only available online. Will post the black-multi once I start to wear it... I am glad I bought them in 2 different sizes (5 and 6).


----------



## szuszuszu

szuszuszu said:


>


I was wearing this on my right ring finger for photo purposes. This was a bit hard to get off. My left hand had some ugly scab going on...:shame:


----------



## szuszuszu

YingsFashion said:


> Hi everyone, I am new in this forum. Happy New Year to you all. So happy to have found so many Arty fans here. This is my blue one that I wore on NYE.
> 
> x




Hi YingsFashion, 
It's a beauty...may I ask where you got it from? I can't get them in the boutiques as they usually only stock the latest colours.


----------



## YingsFashion

szuszuszu said:


> Hi YingsFashion,
> It's a beauty...may I ask where you got it from? I can't get them in the boutiques as they usually only stock the latest colours.



Thanks! I know it is hard to get them in boutiques. The lapis is currently still available at NAP: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/176232.


----------



## lollipom

szuszuszu said:


> Hi lollipom,
> I also had the same concerns. I got the rings through my brother in SG. I just told him to get me one in size 5 and one in size 6. Prior to that I only tried on the arty dots in size 5 at a local boutique but found that it was pretty loose. I took my chances for the arty oval for these 2 sizes. Luckily I can wear both sizes. Azure size 5 on my left ring finger only! (fits well, but too small for any other fingers, excluding pinky). The black-multi in size 6, I can wear on my middle fingers and pointer (left hand) ring finger (right hand). I guess fingers on my left are smaller than those on my right hand. I think you should get the size 6. If it is slightly loose, it would still be better than being too tight. You can put a double sided tape inside to tighten it to your liking as suggested by a blogger (Jean of http://www.extrapetite.com/2011/02/ysl-arty-rings-for-petite-fingers.html)
> 
> Hope that helps


 
thanks *szuszuszu* i decided to change to size 6  and seller told me will ship to me in couple of days. i m so excited  lets see how it goes

thanks u so much for the info


----------



## yangyang

Hi everyone,
I have finally decided to treat myself to an Arty ring! I'm not too familiar with them though--are there department stores that carry it, or do I have to go to the YSL store in NYC?


----------



## paper_dollie

Just got my YSL Arty Oval ring in Azure and I can't take my eyes off it! Unfortunately I had to my ring in the colour Lapis because they're both similar in colour, I feel like I've made the right decision though. I think I'm starting to get a little...teensy.. bit addicted!


----------



## paper_dollie

yangyang said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have finally decided to treat myself to an Arty ring! I'm not too familiar with them though--are there department stores that carry it, or do I have to go to the YSL store in NYC?


I'm from Australia and unfortunately there are no YSL stores here but I know a few boutiques that do stock it, when I went to the US early last year I also saw some Arty Ovals in Saks


----------



## airina666

paper_dollie said:


> I'm from Australia and unfortunately there are no YSL stores here but I know a few boutiques that do stock it, when I went to the US early last year I also saw some Arty Ovals in Saks



Hey, i'm in sydney too. where did you get your azure? cultstatus.com.au stocks the rings. $20 overnight delivery oz wide. i only have one arty ring in my collection, purchased from NAP, and looking at getting the azure next.


----------



## nzjacqui

Hi, I am looking at getting my first arty ring but I'm unsure of what size to get. I'm normally a AU size I which is a US 4 1/2 for my plain gold band on my ring finger. Do you think I should get a 5 or a 6?

Thanks =)


----------



## szuszuszu

lollipom said:


> thanks *szuszuszu* i decided to change to size 6  and seller told me will ship to me in couple of days. i m so excited  lets see how it goes
> 
> thanks u so much for the info



 Great!


----------



## paper_dollie

airina666 said:


> Hey, i'm in sydney too. where did you get your azure? cultstatus.com.au stocks the rings. $20 overnight delivery oz wide. i only have one arty ring in my collection, purchased from NAP, and looking at getting the azure next.



Hello Sydneysider  I got my Azure ring from cultstatus.com.au, its more expensive than NAP but I've been looking for the Azure everywhere so I was willing to pay anything! Haha


----------



## dchildaries

Does anyone get their ring from saks' pre-order?
I am stilling waiting for my coral one, which was listed as ship out before 12/30, but now is listed as 1/30


----------



## LexLV

Hi Ladies - I'm going to be in Paris next week and would like to purchase an Arty ring at the YSL store while I'm there! Can anyone tell me if they carry the Lapis color at that boutique? It looks amazing on all you ladies and I'm sure thats the color I want! Thanks for the help


----------



## paper_dollie

dchildaries said:


> Does anyone get their ring from saks' pre-order?
> I am stilling waiting for my coral one, which was listed as ship out before 12/30, but now is listed as 1/30


My first YSL ring was made through Saks pre order since they were selling out so fast. I had to wait about 3 months for it!


----------



## Aurora

LexLV said:


> Hi Ladies - I'm going to be in Paris next week and would like to purchase an Arty ring at the YSL store while I'm there! Can anyone tell me if they carry the Lapis color at that boutique? It looks amazing on all you ladies and I'm sure thats the color I want! Thanks for the help



You should be able to have better luck at Galeries Lafayette or Printemps, they have a much wider variety of rings compared to the boutique at FSH imo.


----------



## sarahlouise06

Ohhhh I want one


----------



## LexLV

Aurora said:


> You should be able to have better luck at Galeries Lafayette or Printemps, they have a much wider variety of rings compared to the boutique at FSH imo.



thanks for the insight, i will have to check out those locations.  much appreciated!


----------



## cloudzz

Please allow me to share my Christmas shopping results~!

I love all 4 of them! However they are too big (size 7), especially lapis and coral. So I'm letting these two go. I don't even know if I can come across these two in size 6 again. Fingers crossed.


----------



## cloudzz

This is my favourite out of the batch. Unfortunately, it came with a small crack and it's too big as well. I won't let this one go though, unless I can secure another one in size 6. I want to wear it on my ring finger, but it fits quite loose on my index finger....


----------



## cloudzz

Last but not least... Again it's too big, but it's beautiful. Anyone has a size 6 and want to trade with me (mine is size 7)?


----------



## authenticplease

Arty dots ring for $183(import duties included) size 5

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/yves-saint-laurent-arty-dots-ring-item-10123588.aspx


----------



## Fashion1

There's a new color on Saks called Gun but no picture. Anyone know what this looks like? Maybe it's a mistake?


----------



## mundodabolsa

your rings are beautiful * cloudzz*, thanks for sharing the pictures, it's a shame they don't fit, I hate it when that happens.


----------



## dellranga

My amazing boyfriend has bought me the blue/silver combo for my birthday & after a lot of searching & technicalities it's finally on it's way... he's the best  I can't wait to wear it everyday.


There's been a new colour on Saks for a while now, it's called 'Green' & looks like a Jade colour with pink & gold flecks through the centre & a silver/gunmetal band.
It looks really nice & is still available for pre-order in sizes 5, 6 & 7.

saksfifthavenue.com/include/Zoom.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446420298&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492817377&bmUID=jjclH3_


----------



## dchildaries

My enamel arty ring... got chipped off because i put it in the accesorry tray instead of putting it back to its box...
i doubt i can take it back to YSL and fix this.... now my ring has a white spot on it....:cry:


----------



## jsc6

cloudzz said:


> Please allow me to share my Christmas shopping results~!
> 
> I love all 4 of them! However they are too big (size 7), especially lapis and coral. So I'm letting these two go. I don't even know if I can come across these two in size 6 again. Fingers crossed.



CLOUDZZ your collection is AMAZING!!


----------



## cloudzz

jsc6 said:


> CLOUDZZ your collection is AMAZING!!



Thanks *jsc6*. I'd been eyeing these for a year before I finally decided to buy them. Now that I have them, I wonder why the heck I hesitated for so long.


----------



## kiwishopper

cloudzz said:


> Please allow me to share my Christmas shopping results~!
> 
> I love all 4 of them! However they are too big (size 7), especially lapis and coral. So I'm letting these two go. I don't even know if I can come across these two in size 6 again. Fingers crossed.





dchildaries said:


> My enamel arty ring... got chipped off because i put it in the accesorry tray instead of putting it back to its box...
> i doubt i can take it back to YSL and fix this.... now my ring has a white spot on it....:cry:



My Lapis has a small white spot too! I thought it was something on the ring and tried to remove it but the. Realized it was a crack :< it's small so i try to ignore it. I still love it though


----------



## Fashion1

Finally found a Turquoise! It's very beautiful, but it's a brighter, more yellow gold than my white with gold flecks from last year. YSL must have changed up the design some. Last one I would love to have is Lapis - hoping to find one in Vegas when I visit in March.


----------



## yslchaneljunkie

Three of them turquoise arty ring can make a good knuckle ring lol.

Size 7 fits right on my index finger.

And realized my middle is size 6.


----------



## jackietong

The addiction begins... Currently waiting for my next one already











Hope u dont mind the odd pinky pose =)


----------



## Fallen_Star

all your rings looks absolutely gorgeous! 

i'm trying to decide which color i should buy as my first ysl arty! i'm deciding between the 'pink' or pre-ordering the arty 'love' they have coming out for valentine's day. what do you ladies think?? 

forgive me for not posting pictures. i haven't quite figured out how to do that yet.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Fallen_Star said:


> all your rings looks absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> i'm trying to decide which color i should buy as my first ysl arty! i'm deciding between the 'pink' or pre-ordering the arty 'love' they have coming out for valentine's day. what do you ladies think??
> 
> forgive me for not posting pictures. i haven't quite figured out how to do that yet.


That's ok!! I'd love to see this Valentine's one you are talking about thou! Is that on the YSL site? or another retailer?? Thanks!!


----------



## Fallen_Star

CourtneyMc22 said:


> That's ok!! I'd love to see this Valentine's one you are talking about thou! Is that on the YSL site? or another retailer?? Thanks!!



its on the saks website. it popped up recently for pre-order. its a gorgeous red color! 

javascript:popupwin('http://www.sak...377&bmUID=jjJNKw8',515, 700,'0401664595299');


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Fallen_Star said:


> its on the saks website. it popped up recently for pre-order. its a gorgeous red color!


 OH, thanks! Found it, here's the link: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Laurent&N=4294912443+306418050&bmUID=jjIvQ9Y

And the pic:


----------



## Fee4zy

I wish they made more with the gunmetal or silver.  Love that bright red!


----------



## Fallen_Star

CourtneyMc22 said:


> OH, thanks! Found it, here's the link: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Laurent&N=4294912443+306418050&bmUID=jjIvQ9Y
> 
> And the pic:



thanks courtneymc22! i should head over to faq and learn how to do that. lols on another note, i just pre-ordered the ring in a size 5 (i have tiny, skinny little fingers) i cannot wait for it to arrive..in february!! resents


----------



## BagInVain

Omg it's absolutely stunning I want it!!! I already have 4 adding one more wont be overkill will it?


----------



## YingsFashion

CourtneyMc22 said:


> OH, thanks! Found it, here's the link: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Laurent&N=4294912443+306418050&bmUID=jjIvQ9Y
> 
> And the pic:



absolutely beautiful shade of red!


----------



## YingsFashion

yslchaneljunkie said:


> Three of them turquoise arty ring can make a good knuckle ring lol.
> 
> Size 7 fits right on my index finger.
> 
> And realized my middle is size 6.



I think I love this turquoise so much, I have just ordered one too.


----------



## Fallen_Star

BagInVain said:
			
		

> Omg it's absolutely stunning I want it!!! I already have 4 adding one more wont be overkill will it?



No, I don't think you could have too many of these rings! I'm already addicted and I don't even have one yet haha


----------



## dchildaries

anyone know where i can find the silver with blue stone?
I let one go and now i cannot seem to find it anymore


----------



## LexLV

my new arty ring from the YSL boutique in paris


----------



## indi3r4

CourtneyMc22 said:


> OH, thanks! Found it, here's the link: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Laurent&N=4294912443+306418050&bmUID=jjIvQ9Y
> 
> And the pic:



ohhhhh  perfect for V day.


----------



## Julierose

Have any of you ladies had trouble with your rings turning color? I have 3 arty rings, and on the back of the ring, it has turned from gold to bronze ever so slightly, and small, but it's there.  Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Julierose

Here are my rings by the way


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Julierose said:


> Have any of you ladies had trouble with your rings turning color? I have 3 arty rings, and on the back of the ring, it has turned from gold to bronze ever so slightly, and small, but it's there.  Anyone else have this issue?



Yes, I have the same issue. It is just on the backs of mine as well.


----------



## airina666

Have you guys seen the new color on Saks? It's called CERISE! OMG IT IS TDF!!!


----------



## yangyang

Hi ladies,
Are they making any more with silver hardware? I'm dying for a black+silver and pink+silver combo!


----------



## CrystalCorrinnn

yangyang said:


> Hi ladies,
> Are they making any more with silver hardware? I'm dying for a black+silver and pink+silver combo!



YSL has the black/silver combo in stock


----------



## yangyang

CrystalCorrinnn said:


> YSL has the black/silver combo in stock



Oh my goodness thank you sooooo much!! I don't know why I didn't think to check their site  Now to just figure out my size..


----------



## CrystalCorrinnn

yangyang said:


> Oh my goodness thank you sooooo much!! I don't know why I didn't think to check their site  Now to just figure out my size..



you're welcome  I had a hard time choosing my size as well. however, from what I am gathering, the arty rings fit true to size. I googled how to measure my ring size, and decided a 6 would fit me best.
I'll let you know how it fits when I receive it.


----------



## yangyang

CrystalCorrinnn said:


> you're welcome  I had a hard time choosing my size as well. however, from what I am gathering, the arty rings fit true to size. I googled how to measure my ring size, and decided a 6 would fit me best.
> I'll let you know how it fits when I receive it.



Please do


----------



## dellranga

Julierose said:


> Have any of you ladies had trouble with your rings turning color? I have 3 arty rings, and on the back of the ring, it has turned from gold to bronze ever so slightly, and small, but it's there.  Anyone else have this issue?



Yes definately mine has turned a terrible coppery green on the outside & the back & especially inside the ring, I wear it everyday & I'm really allergic to it so my boyfriend coats it with clear nail polish for me every 2 weeks or so  I have the Pink 2/Gold one.
I've got the Blue/Silver one on it's way to me, an amazing bday/chrissy present from my boyfriend so I'm hoping I won't have the same issue with this one haha I'll still wear it everyday regardless.


----------



## kataa

Hi girls I'm kind of new here so I have a question.. I found this picture on tumblr and I must say I LOVE the new YSL Arty for Valentines Day. Do any of you have it? Any thoughts? I'm debating whether to get that one or a Lapis. And what about sizing? I have pretty big hands but my fingers aren't SO chubby just a bit. I'd say 7? 8? I want to be able to wear it mostly on my middle finger, so if you could all be so kind to reply I'd be forever thankful! Oh and btw I went through all 104 pages of this post and I must say YOU ALL HAVE LOVELY RINGS!!

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxfzsdHtv41r1xkfvo1_500.png
25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxionbwVLv1qc33yqo1_500.png


----------



## airina666

I am devastated I missed the pre-order of the Love ring on Saks! It's no longer on the website!


----------



## kataa

Ugh I just saw  I'm getting kind of worried here, I really want a Lapis, Coral or Turqoise (Either of the 3) but Saks is running small on numbers and the new colors (which are nice too but I'm not so fond about for myself) are taking over! I need to place my order and FAST. Does anyone else know just if I'm TOO late and miss my ring size, what other department store websites carry them? I need them to be able to be shipped to Canada just btw. Thank you so much whoever replies to this. &#9829;


----------



## xoEMILYANNE

Fashion1 said:


> Finally found a Turquoise! It's very beautiful, but it's a brighter, more yellow gold than my white with gold flecks from last year. YSL must have changed up the design some. Last one I would love to have is Lapis - hoping to find one in Vegas when I visit in March.



Where did you get your stunning silver one? if you don't mind me asking:]


----------



## Fashion1

xoEMILYANNE said:


> Where did you get your stunning silver one? if you don't mind me asking:]


 
Hi, I got it from Saks!


----------



## xoEMILYANNE

kiwishopper said:


> Blue Arty ring with gunmetal HW from Saks. Bag is Balenciaga.



My dear. your ring is beautiful. What color is it called? if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## xoEMILYANNE

Fashion1 said:


> Hi, I got it from Saks!



thanks so much for such a quick reply! would you happen to know what the color was called exactly?


----------



## Fashion1

The outside of the box says "blk/cipria" but when they shipped it to me Saks called it Blue in the email. It's a beautiful mix of pink and purple swirls inside the blue stone, and in low light the background can look more black than blue. It's definitely a chameleon!


----------



## Fallen_Star

i'm sorry to hear some of you missed the pre-order for the love/cerise arty! but saks has the LAPIS LAZULI back for pre-order if any of you are interested. i know i am!! but ughh..i'm not suppose to buy another one yet..


----------



## kiwishopper

xoEMILYANNE said:


> My dear. your ring is beautiful. What color is it called? if you don't mind me asking.



Thanks it's a pre-order from Saks end of last year I '"think" it's called Blue....although originally I thought it will look pink lol.....not 100%


----------



## airina666

Fallen_Star said:


> i'm sorry to hear some of you missed the pre-order for the love/cerise arty! but saks has the LAPIS LAZULI back for pre-order if any of you are interested. i know i am!! but ughh..i'm not suppose to buy another one yet..


Thanks for this. I need a size 7 for lapis lazuli but only 5 & 8 available.


----------



## BOP

Help me get my first Arty please!   I see that Saks has the Lapis Lazuli up and would love to order one.  I have no idea what size i need though.   I measured both my ring and middle fingers and they're about 60mm or 2 and 3/8 inch around.  Should i order size 5 or 6.  I searched ebay and one of the listings had size 5 measurred 2.5" around.  Going by that listing, i should order a 5 then?


----------



## kataa

Just ordered my YSL Arty in Lapis.. can't wait to get it


----------



## dchildaries

BOP said:
			
		

> Help me get my first Arty please!   I see that Saks has the Lapis Lazuli up and would love to order one.  I have no idea what size i need though.   I measured both my ring and middle fingers and they're about 60mm or 2 and 3/8 inch around.  Should i order size 5 or 6.  I searched ebay and one of the listings had size 5 measurred 2.5" around.  Going by that listing, i should order a 5 then?



Personally I would order one size up.  It depends on which finger you want to wear your ring.  I like to wear mine on middle and ring finger.


----------



## lim_vicky

Julierose said:


> Have any of you ladies had trouble with your rings turning color? I have 3 arty rings, and on the back of the ring, it has turned from gold to bronze ever so slightly, and small, but it's there.  Anyone else have this issue?



The same thing is happening with mine and I've had it for about 2-3 months now. I wear it almost everyday though so that may be the reason why it's wearing down so quick. Picture here:







Has anyone (who owns this ring and has the same problem) tried dipping it in gold? I asked an employee at a YSL store and she told me that her clients have dipped it in real gold. I wonder if it would still look good.

Anyway, please let me know of any options! Thank you


----------



## lim_vicky

BOP said:


> Help me get my first Arty please!   I see that Saks has the Lapis Lazuli up and would love to order one.  I have no idea what size i need though.   I measured both my ring and middle fingers and they're about 60mm or 2 and 3/8 inch around.  Should i order size 5 or 6.  I searched ebay and one of the listings had size 5 measurred 2.5" around.  Going by that listing, i should order a 5 then?



The sizing for these rings are a little off. There will be some size 6's that fit me perfect and there are some 6's that are way too big! An employee at the YSL store tells me that they all vary.


----------



## tanya devi

Waiting for my arty Love ring to arrive today!! yeah!!!

I had some color change inside of my Lapis ring so I polished the inside with a coat of clear nail polish...problem solved


----------



## Fallen_Star

tanya devi said:


> Waiting for my arty Love ring to arrive today!! yeah!!!
> 
> I had some color change inside of my Lapis ring so I polished the inside with a coat of clear nail polish...problem solved



ahhh! so exciting! post pictures when you receive it pretty please! Mine still has no shipping info/backordered  perhaps your photos will hold me over until i receive mine lol


----------



## airina666

I had lost hope after I missed the preorder of the Love ring on saks. But it came up on ysl.com and i managed to order it! yay!  can't wait to receive it!


----------



## tanya devi

You wont regret it! It is gorgeous!!! I will try to make a few more posts so I can share a photo!

My Love ring is the 6th in the family (addicted I know!) and I believe it is the most remarkable~ the gold is more 18kt looking and the stone shines from within like fire!!! I was sad I missed the Opium red version but not anymore


----------



## MayMay22

My bf  ordered Love ring from YSL website (my size is 7) for me yesterday as V day present.. I can hardly wait to open it on that day


----------



## BagInVain

tanya devi said:
			
		

> You wont regret it! It is gorgeous!!! I will try to make a few more posts so I can share a photo!
> 
> My Love ring is the 6th in the family (addicted I know!) and I believe it is the most remarkable~ the gold is more 18kt looking and the stone shines from within like fire!!! I was sad I missed the Opium red version but not anymore



Omg pictures please, I'm dying to get one


----------



## CrystalCorrinnn

MayMay22 said:


> My bf  ordered Love ring from YSL website (my size is 7) for me yesterday as V day present.. I can hardly wait to open it on that day



that is so sweet of him! the Love ring is so beautiful!


----------



## vanillehearties

The arty addiction started sometime last year and here's mine, my sister's and my mom's lil collection~


----------



## dchildaries

I will be returning size 7 to Saks.  I will let you know when I send it back!


airina666 said:


> Thanks for this. I need a size 7 for lapis lazuli but only 5 & 8 available.


----------



## BagInVain

vanillehearties said:
			
		

> The arty addiction started sometime last year and here's mine, my sister's and my mom's lil collection~



You picture doesn't show but my gosh your profile pic!!!! I thought I was crazy owning 5 rings but wow your collection is amazing


----------



## kiwishopper

Wearing the blue/pink with silver hw Arty today!


----------



## citel

Hey girls, 
Could any of you give me some information about when new colors usually arrive? Do they come with each season or are they just added from time to time? Is this also the same with the arty cuffs? 
Thanks so much for your help


----------



## lim_vicky

I ordered the black multi colored ring from saks.com thinking the ring would look like _exactly_ like this picture (with white, brown, and green specks):






But when I received it, it just looked like the one I've already seen.






I think they need to post a more accurate picture. I would really love for the black multi to look like the one on their site, it looks beautiful! I ended up sending the ring back because it didn't have the white and brown specks. So disappointed! Though, I MAY end up purchasing it again..Hm. What do you guys think?


----------



## Bagamind

Hi ladies, hopefully I can get my hands on the new V day arty ring tomorrow! Has anyone got hold of one and willing to share some pics? I'm new to this arty ring trend, and am wondering if the lapis or the azure will be more timeless than this vday ring?


----------



## trinitycubed

Hi ladies, what department are the Arty rings located in Saks? Also where else in NYC can I purchase them? I want to see them and try them on first before buying one


----------



## Fashion1

trinitycubed said:


> Hi ladies, what department are the Arty rings located in Saks? Also where else in NYC can I purchase them? I want to see them and try them on first before buying one


 
Unfortunately, they aren't in Saks stores, only online. Very occasionally you may see one or two if someone returned the online one to the store, but usually not.


----------



## trinitycubed

Fashion1 said:


> Unfortunately, they aren't in Saks stores, only online. Very occasionally you may see one or two if someone returned the online one to the store, but usually not.



Thanks Fashion1! Do they sell them in YSL stores?


----------



## Fashion1

Yep they do.


----------



## lim_vicky

Bagamind said:


> Hi ladies, hopefully I can get my hands on the new V day arty ring tomorrow! Has anyone got hold of one and willing to share some pics? I'm new to this arty ring trend, and am wondering if the lapis or the azure will be more timeless than this vday ring?



Hey there! Just wondering where you are planning on buying the Arty Love V-day ring? I've been looking too, but no such luck!


----------



## airina666

lim_vicky said:


> Hey there! Just wondering where you are planning on buying the Arty Love V-day ring? I've been looking too, but no such luck!



ysl.com


----------



## kataa

Bagamind said:


> Hi ladies, hopefully I can get my hands on the new V day arty ring tomorrow! Has anyone got hold of one and willing to share some pics? I'm new to this arty ring trend, and am wondering if the lapis or the azure will be more timeless than this vday ring?



Here are some pictures I found of the V Day Arty


----------



## Bagamind

kataa said:
			
		

> Here are some pictures I found of the V Day Arty



Hi thank u so much! I finally got hold of mine! Will post a reveal soon


----------



## Bagamind

lim_vicky said:
			
		

> Hey there! Just wondering where you are planning on buying the Arty Love V-day ring? I've been looking too, but no such luck!



Hi there, I'm from Singapore and just got it today from the Marina bay sands store.


----------



## lim_vicky

airina666 said:
			
		

> ysl.com



They're still out of stock on YSL.


----------



## Fallen_Star

lim_vicky said:


> They're still out of stock on YSL.




You should check out a ysl store if you have one near you. I walked into a ysl store in nyc yesterday and the SA showed me the only one they had left. She also said they were getting another shipment in soon. It helps if you have smaller or bigger than average fingers! i'm a size 4 or 5 and she had a ton of options available for me, like the lapis lazuli and the love.


----------



## Fallen_Star

my first arty! i couldn't resist when i saw this one at the ysl store in nyc. now i am waiting for the love arty to arrive 







sorry for the bad iphone picture. the ring is lovely in person.


----------



## shopprincess

I emailed YSL regarding the LOVE ring restock, here's the response

Thank you for taking the time to shop with Yves Saint Laurent.

Unfortunately, the item you have selected is currently unavailable for purchase online and in our nationwide boutiques. At this time we are not informed if it will be included in future collections.

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may cause and would like to assist you in locating an alternative style for your online purchase. Please feel free to browse through the additional styles offered on our site.


----------



## tastangan

Fallen_Star said:


> my first arty! i couldn't resist when i saw this one at the ysl store in nyc. now i am waiting for the love arty to arrive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the bad iphone picture. the ring is lovely in person.



That's pretty! Is the hardware gold or silver?


----------



## airina666

shopprincess said:


> I emailed YSL regarding the LOVE ring restock, here's the response
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to shop with Yves Saint Laurent.
> 
> Unfortunately, the item you have selected is currently unavailable for purchase online and in our nationwide boutiques. At this time we are not informed if it will be included in future collections.
> 
> We apologize for any inconvenience that this may cause and would like to assist you in locating an alternative style for your online purchase. Please feel free to browse through the additional styles offered on our site.



Sorry about that. I managed to buy a size 7 last week. Good luck with your hunt. Hopefully they get more in stock soon!


----------



## dchildaries

This is lovely~~~~~Do they still have size left??? I would love to get myself one!



Fallen_Star said:


> my first arty! i couldn't resist when i saw this one at the ysl store in nyc. now i am waiting for the love arty to arrive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the bad iphone picture. the ring is lovely in person.


----------



## Fallen_Star

tastangan said:


> That's pretty! Is the hardware gold or silver?



it's silver/gunmetal! i jumped on it because this is the original arty that i wanted and they don't have many colors with the gunmetal. =)



dchildaries said:


> This is lovely~~~~~Do they still have size left??? I would love to get myself one!



i'm not sure if they do. you can call the ysl store in nyc which is where i bought it. i never saw this ring anywhere online. mine is a size 4 lol



shopprincess said:


> I emailed YSL regarding the LOVE ring restock, here's the response
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to shop with Yves Saint Laurent.
> 
> Unfortunately, the item you have selected is currently unavailable for purchase online and in our nationwide boutiques. At this time we are not informed if it will be included in future collections.
> 
> We apologize for any inconvenience that this may cause and would like to assist you in locating an alternative style for your online purchase. Please feel free to browse through the additional styles offered on our site.



ysl.com just put a size 8 love arty up on their site if that's your size!


----------



## kataa

Does anyone know how long SAKS Pre-Orders take? Cause I ordered an Arty and it says no longer than 4/14/12 but I live in Toronto, so that's pretty near so would it actually take 4 months to get or should I expect it soonish, like February?


----------



## coolface

kataa said:


> Does anyone know how long SAKS Pre-Orders take? Cause I ordered an Arty and it says no longer than 4/14/12 but I live in Toronto, so that's pretty near so would it actually take 4 months to get or should I expect it soonish, like February?



I pre-ordered mine in November last year. It said expected ship date is 1/14 and I received the ring on 1/12. However, some got lucky to have it shipped sooner.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Fallen_Star said:


> it's silver/gunmetal! i jumped on it because this is the original arty that i wanted and they don't have many colors with the gunmetal. =)
> 
> i'm not sure if they do. you can call the ysl store in nyc which is where i bought it. i never saw this ring anywhere online. mine is a size 4 lol



I have the same one, also purchased there.  it's my favorite.  yay size 4 fingers!!


----------



## CrystalCorrinnn

just got mine from my wonderful husband yesterday


----------



## Fallen_Star

mundodabolsa said:


> I have the same one, also purchased there.  it's my favorite.  yay size 4 fingers!!



yes, hooray for small hands! it is such a gorgeous ring without being too flashy. i think i will end up wearing this one more often than the love arty.


----------



## Fallen_Star

that is a lovely green color. and i love the color of your bag too! congrats on your new arty 



CrystalCorrinnn said:


> just got mine from my wonderful husband yesterday


----------



## MayMay22

That's gorgeous... My bf also orders this one for me.. Now it is hidden somewhere in his place and waits for me to open the box on V day 





kataa said:


> Here are some pictures I found of the V Day Arty


----------



## MayMay22

Wow.. that is beautiful. I think it looks much better than the pix on YSL website




CrystalCorrinnn said:


> just got mine from my wonderful husband yesterday


----------



## kiwishopper

Whoa I have never seen an arty in this beautiful green before! It's like starring into a pond, so mesmerizing!! 



CrystalCorrinnn said:


> just got mine from my wonderful husband yesterday


----------



## sharilie

My first arty! &#10084;


----------



## YingsFashion

Fallen_Star said:


> my first arty! i couldn't resist when i saw this one at the ysl store in nyc. now i am waiting for the love arty to arrive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the bad iphone picture. the ring is lovely in person.



beautiful ... what color is this exactly?


----------



## CrystalCorrinnn

sharilie said:


> My first arty! &#10084;



wow that color is amazing!


----------



## CrystalCorrinnn

Fallen_Star said:


> that is a lovely green color. and i love the color of your bag too! congrats on your new arty



thank you! I wanted my arty ring to match my favorite bag


----------



## Fallen_Star

YingsFashion said:
			
		

> beautiful ... what color is this exactly?



Good question! Lol the box doesn't say but if I had to guess I would say pink.


----------



## MayMay22

Fallen_Star said:


> Good question! Lol the box doesn't say but if I had to guess I would say pink.




I think it is called Rust.. based on what I have found from Selfridges website

http://www.selfridges.com/en/Featur.../Oval-ring-rust_485-2000644-196994Y1616BRUST/


----------



## Fallen_Star

YingsFashion said:


> beautiful ... what color is this exactly?



i found a better picture of it! it's the same arty as wendy (from wendy's lookbook)


----------



## dchildaries

Gorgerous!!!!!!! made me want one too!!!


Fallen_Star said:


> i found a better picture of it! it's the same arty as wendy (from wendy's lookbook)
> 
> View attachment 1586837


----------



## tastangan

Fallen_Star said:
			
		

> i found a better picture of it! it's the same arty as wendy (from wendy's lookbook)



Pretty! But isn't this one lighter in color compared to the one you bought?


----------



## authenticplease

There is a coral arty ring for $119, size 6, at coutureusa.com

http://www.coutureusa.com/p-6762-yves-saint-laurent-gold-coral-oval-arty-ring.aspx

note condition!


----------



## airina666

Cultstatus has the LOVE ring!

http://incultstatus.blogspot.com.au/2012/02/ysl-oval-ring-special-love-edition.html

GO GO GO!


----------



## BagInVain

airina666 said:
			
		

> Cultstatus has the LOVE ring!
> 
> http://incultstatus.blogspot.com.au/2012/02/ysl-oval-ring-special-love-edition.html
> 
> GO GO GO!



I saw this but I preordered mine from saks if I had known cultstatus would have it .... I want mine now


----------



## airina666

BagInVain said:


> I saw this but I preordered mine from saks if I had known cultstatus would have it .... I want mine now



Haha same here! But i bought straight from ysl.com. hasn't arrived at my parcel forwarding address in the US yet.


----------



## dchildaries

Just return a lapis lazuli size 7 to saks.  It probably will show up on the web next week.


----------



## MayMay22

Cant' resist to open my pressie box... SO I asked my bf to take photo.. but will officially wear that on V day


----------



## Fallen_Star

It's the same color. My apartment has bad lighting at night in the bedroom. Here's a (hopefully) better pic.














			
				tastangan said:
			
		

> Pretty! But isn't this one lighter in color compared to the one you bought?




Congrats on your ring! That is so gorgeous. Only 11 more days until you get to wear it!!



			
				MayMay22 said:
			
		

> Cant' resist to open my pressie box... SO I asked my bf to take photo.. but will officially wear that on V day


----------



## sleepykitten

airina666 said:


> I had lost hope after I missed the preorder of the Love ring on saks. But it came up on ysl.com and i managed to order it! yay!  can't wait to receive it!





tanya devi said:


> You wont regret it! It is gorgeous!!! I will try to make a few more posts so I can share a photo!
> 
> My Love ring is the 6th in the family (addicted I know!) and I believe it is the most remarkable~ the gold is more 18kt looking and the stone shines from within like fire!!! I was sad I missed the Opium red version but not anymore





kataa said:


> Here are some pictures I found of the V Day Arty





MayMay22 said:


> Cant' resist to open my pressie box... SO I asked my bf to take photo.. but will officially wear that on V day



I'd love to get the Love arty ring, but it's all sold out on YSL.com and saks, where can I find one? in size 5


----------



## Ishino

The v- day love is really gorgeous!!


----------



## zhou_l

MayMay22 said:


> Cant' resist to open my pressie box... SO I asked my bf to take photo.. but will officially wear that on V day



Omg the pink red color is to die for!!


----------



## shopprincess

YAY a size 5 love ring pop up on ysl.com, order mines, every so often a 4 and 5 are available


----------



## airina666

sleepykitten said:


> I'd love to get the Love arty ring, but it's all sold out on YSL.com and saks, where can I find one? in size 5



try cultstatus.com.au


----------



## miffy

I'm planning on asking my DH for an Arty flower ring. These don't seem to be very popular though. May I ask for your opinions on them? I'll still like them no matter the comments, but I'm so curious as to why they are not as popular.


----------



## dellranga

Cultstatus has the love ring in sizes 5-9 .(http://incultstatus.blogspot.com.au/2012/02/ysl-oval-ring-special-love-edition.html)
I'm assuming they do mail orders or orders over the phone for people overseas  
They don't have the ring listed on their online shop but it's still available in their actual shop. 
They also have the Blue/Silver Arty in sizes 5-8 on their website for $275 (I'm not sure how much international shipping is, from memory its around $40-50ish)

My boyfriend got me the Blue/Silver Arty for my birthday, christmas & our anniversary  I think it's arrived at the post office but it doesn't open until monday...  Until then I have to wait in suspense when I know my ring is only 500m away hahah.

Seeing as the Love ring is listed as going up to size 9 does this mean YSL will be doing all rings in size 9 now? I hope so... the rings hard to fit over my big knuckles hehe.


----------



## dellranga

Fallen_Star said:


> It's the same color. My apartment has bad lighting at night in the bedroom. Here's a (hopefully) better pic.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1587736
> 
> 
> 
> This ring is amazing! It looks so much like, or maybe exactly like, the light pink/gunmetal arty i've had my eye on for a few years now... it's so gorgeous I hope it comes onto Saks or YSL uk... or even culstatus hahah
> Did they have many there when you bought it?


----------



## dellranga

miffy said:


> I'm planning on asking my DH for an Arty flower ring. These don't seem to be very popular though. May I ask for your opinions on them? I'll still like them no matter the comments, but I'm so curious as to why they are not as popular.



They're still gorgeous but to me they're just not as striking... I like the arty because you don't see many rings that extend onto the hand instead of just being around the finger & I really like that personally. The flower rings are gorgeous though & I'm really tempted by the Cipria/Gunmetal colour


----------



## miffy

dellranga said:


> They're still gorgeous but to me they're just not as striking... I like the arty because you don't see many rings that extend onto the hand instead of just being around the finger & I really like that personally. The flower rings are gorgeous though & I'm really tempted by the Cipria/Gunmetal colour



I see, thank you so much for your input. What I like about the regular arty is the giant stone. And they come in so many different colors, no wonder they are so collectible!


----------



## Fallen_Star

the nyc store had a lot of options color-wise when i was there a week or so ago. they had the pink, love, green, lapis, lapis azuli, blue glass, black multi, honey colored one, coral, turquoise and one or two more colors. for the pink/gunmetal, the SA only had one size 4 and two 5s. i don't know about the availability in the other sizes.

maybe if you call the store, they can ship it to you if they have it available in your size? HTH




dellranga said:


> This ring is amazing! It looks so much like, or maybe exactly like, the light pink/gunmetal arty i've had my eye on for a few years now... it's so gorgeous I hope it comes onto Saks or YSL uk... or even culstatus hahah
> Did they have many there when you bought it?


----------



## mundodabolsa

miffy said:


> I'm planning on asking my DH for an Arty flower ring. These don't seem to be very popular though. May I ask for your opinions on them? I'll still like them no matter the comments, but I'm so curious as to why they are not as popular.



I have one, the plain silver one. it was my first before the oval arty ones. I adore it to pieces. I actually wear my oval ones on a daily basis but save my flower one for special occasions since I love it so much.


----------



## miffy

mundodabolsa said:


> I have one, the plain silver one. it was my first before the oval arty ones. I adore it to pieces. I actually wear my oval ones on a daily basis but save my flower one for special occasions since I love it so much.



I do love the all metal flower ones. They are so cool looking and very "artsy".  I think I'm considering an enamel one because I think I need more color in my life but I do really like the all silver one - it may be more practical I think..


----------



## dchildaries

Bad bad bad me...
I just order the pink/silver one from NY store...
This is my 3rd arty ring in 2 months...


Fallen_Star said:


> the nyc store had a lot of options color-wise when i was there a week or so ago. they had the pink, love, green, lapis, lapis azuli, blue glass, black multi, honey colored one, coral, turquoise and one or two more colors. for the pink/gunmetal, the SA only had one size 4 and two 5s. i don't know about the availability in the other sizes.
> 
> maybe if you call the store, they can ship it to you if they have it available in your size? HTH


----------



## baglady92

hi ladies!
1st time in here.... I just bought a ysl arty ring and wanted to know if there is a thread to get it authenticated

TIA!!!!


----------



## soleilbrun

baglady92 said:


> hi ladies!
> 1st time in here.... I just bought a ysl arty ring and wanted to know if there is a thread to get it authenticated
> 
> TIA!!!!


 
You can post here and I am sure someone who is well versed in arty rings can help you out.  I've tried in the jewelry thread but with no luck.  You could try your there also.


----------



## Fallen_Star

dchildaries said:


> Bad bad bad me...
> I just order the pink/silver one from NY store...
> This is my 3rd arty ring in 2 months...



it's a gorgeous ring, you won't regret it. yay for enabling!


----------



## Ladyincobalt

MayMay22 said:


> Cant' resist to open my pressie box... SO I asked my bf to take photo.. but will officially wear that on V day



Oh wow!!! Being that red is my fav color next to cobalt, i die looking at this picture. Your purchased are absolutely TDF they make my eyes pop out so bad congrats on these amazing red hot itemss


----------



## jackietong

Got this a few weeks back... It's my second one... Checking out the red for my 3rd


----------



## mundodabolsa

miffy said:


> I do love the all metal flower ones. They are so cool looking and very "artsy".  I think I'm considering an enamel one because I think I need more color in my life but I do really like the all silver one - it may be more practical I think..



don't go for practical, go for what you truly love, whichever most calls your name. these rings are beautiful and fun, they're not meant to be practical.


----------



## baglady92

soleilbrun said:


> You can post here and I am sure someone who is well versed in arty rings can help you out.  I've tried in the jewelry thread but with no luck.  You could try your there also.




thanks soleilbrun!


----------



## baglady92

hi ladies!
can someone puh-lease help me authenticate this ysl arty ring?
thanks a million!!!!!


----------



## baglady92

hi ladies!
can someone puh-lease help me authenticate this ysl arty ring?
thanks a million!!!!!


----------



## Fashion1

I am no expert, but I have that same ring and it looks good to me!


----------



## airina666

LOVE ring is on NAP International! GO GO GO!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192149


----------



## YingsFashion

Girls, NAP has the Love ring now! Go for it!


----------



## BagInVain

airina666 said:
			
		

> LOVE ring is on NAP International! GO GO GO!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192149



U know if we had brought it from nap we might get it sooner?? I'm soo impatient now, hope to get it before valentines day


----------



## dellranga

baglady92 said:


> hi ladies!
> can someone puh-lease help me authenticate this ysl arty ring?
> thanks a million!!!!!





Looks authentic to me 
My Blue/Silver Arty came today & it is amaaaaaaaaaaaaazing  It fits perfectly, some people were saying that this batch of new Arty's had a tighter fit but I definately didn't notice that - the band on my Silver Ring is considerably thinner than the band on my Pink/Gold 2 Arty... so maybe they're just thicker on the gold band rings.
I took some photos - it photographs so well (L) as soon as i figure out how to post them properly I will 

Also - for anyone who wants the Love ring, Cultstatus has just sold out in them  but Net-a-Porter's UK site has just got some in  they have sizes 4-9 but 4 has sold out already so I'd get in quick!
I really want to get one but my amazing boyfriend has just bought me the Blue/Silver so I'm content with this one... for now


----------



## dchildaries

Love ring is back on SAKS.COM!!!
girls! go grab it!!!


----------



## diana27arvi

Hi everybody!! This is my first time posting on the YSL thread 
I absolutely love the Arty ring, glad to share my two lovelys with you guys!!


----------



## mcpro

Got lucky, I've been waiting for the white, now it's on it's way...


----------



## Fallen_Star

diana27arvi said:
			
		

> Hi everybody!! This is my first time posting on the YSL thread
> I absolutely love the Arty ring, glad to share my two lovelys with you guys!!



Soo pretty! What is the name of the blue colored one? I love it!

NAP has the love arty back in size 4. And I just spoke to saks, they are shipping out my love arty today!!! Ahhh! If I knew how to add smileys from my iPhone..there would be lots of happy ones!


----------



## diana27arvi

Fallen_Star said:


> Soo pretty! What is the name of the blue colored one? I love it!
> 
> NAP has the love arty back in size 4. And I just spoke to saks, they are shipping out my love arty today!!! Ahhh! If I knew how to add smileys from my iPhone..there would be lots of happy ones!




Lol, it's actually a little funny the story on the blue one. I ordered the Arty ring from saks but the one displayed wasn't this one. It was also silver but the stone was purple, so pretty it had dimensions like this blue one but pretty much in a purple version. They had it for pre-order so of course I placed my order and waited for the day to get the e-mail that it's been shipped. 
To my surprise when I opened the box this lovely blue stoned ring was in the box. I thought well I guess the powers that be want me to have this blue one instead of the purple one. I checked online that same day and the purple was no longer offered only this one. 
Long story short I think it's just called blue.


----------



## tastangan

diana27arvi said:
			
		

> Lol, it's actually a little funny the story on the blue one. I ordered the Arty ring from saks but the one displayed wasn't this one. It was also silver but the stone was purple, so pretty it had dimensions like this blue one but pretty much in a purple version. They had it for pre-order so of course I placed my order and waited for the day to get the e-mail that it's been shipped.
> To my surprise when I opened the box this lovely blue stoned ring was in the box. I thought well I guess the powers that be want me to have this blue one instead of the purple one. I checked online that same day and the purple was no longer offered only this one.
> Long story short I think it's just called blue.



Do you remember what color you ordered? I think Saks didn't have a picture of the blue ring initially so for a while they were showing a picture of the silver/pavot ring.


----------



## diana27arvi

tastangan said:
			
		

> Do you remember what color you ordered? I think Saks didn't have a picture of the blue ring initially so for a while they were showing a picture of the silver/pavot ring.



I just checked in order confirmation email and it says: 
Color: blk/cipria 

Then on the shipping email it says 
Color: blue. 

So the first one was the purple one then they changed it to the blue one.


----------



## diana27arvi

tastangan said:


> Do you remember what color you ordered? I think Saks didn't have a picture of the blue ring initially so for a while they were showing a picture of the silver/pavot ring.




I found a pic of it, here it is:






I still absolutly love this one, hopefully I"ll find it one day to add it to my collection


----------



## tastangan

diana27arvi said:


> I just checked in order confirmation email and it says:
> Color: blk/cipria
> 
> Then on the shipping email it says
> Color: blue.
> 
> So the first one was the purple one then they changed it to the blue one.



The purple ring above is the silver/pavot. When Saks first put your blue ring up for pre-order, it was called black/cipria but they subsequently changed it to blue. I think everyone who pre-order the black/cipria got the same blue ring as yours.


----------



## diana27arvi

tastangan said:
			
		

> The purple ring above is the silver/pavot. When Saks first put your blue ring up for pre-order, it was called black/cipria but they subsequently changed it to blue. I think everyone who pre-order the black/cipria got the same blue ring as yours.



Ahhh ok that makes sense. It got me all confused cause when I placed the order there were only two options that one (blk/cipria) and a gold choice and the pictures showed a gold one and the purple one so that's why I thought cipria was purple. Lol good to know.


----------



## Fallen_Star

diana27arvi said:
			
		

> I found a pic of it, here it is:
> 
> I still absolutly love this one, hopefully I"ll find it one day to add it to my collection



I can see why our ordered that one. It's so pretty! I loveeeeeeee purple! Let me know when you find it! I'd like to get one too


----------



## tastangan

diana27arvi said:


> Ahhh ok that makes sense. It got me all confused cause when I placed the order there were only two options that one (blk/cipria) and a gold choice and the pictures showed a gold one and the purple one so that's why I thought cipria was purple. Lol good to know.



Saks did have the silver/pavot a few months ago. Maybe they will get it again. Good luck.


----------



## diana27arvi

Fallen_Star said:


> I can see why our ordered that one. It's so pretty! I loveeeeeeee purple! Let me know when you find it! I'd like to get one too



It is really pretty!! I really hope a retailer or even my local YSL boutique (which I asked about it there too after I got sent the blue one and they said they've never had that one 
But yes if I ever find it I will post where to get it!! 
 


tastangan said:


> Saks did have the silver/pavot a few months ago. Maybe they will get it again. Good luck.



Thanks hopefully I'll find it one day


----------



## airina666

Ordered the Love ring almost 3 weeks ago from ysl.com and they just emailed telling me it's sold out and i missed out and will get my money back. 

just purchased it through NAP. this is my third attempt to get the ring. hope NAP really has it and i'll get it in time for my bday this saturday


----------



## airina666

ssense has the love ring

http://www.ssense.com/women/product/yves_saint_laurent/pink_arty_oval_ring/52086


----------



## airisuu

ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6d9bb341jw1dq0syr1uiij.jpg
My first arty rings! So in love with them!!!


----------



## ruthie_1

Do you girls prefer the gold or the silver plated rings?

I've never been a big 'gold' wearer but i am absolutely in love with these rings...!! 

I have thought about getting replica but then... i would probably just ahead and get the real one!!


----------



## juicybrat

i'm here to join the club with my YSL arty oval ring in Love Pink


----------



## airina666

^^^ gorgeous!!! what size is it?? mine is on its way from NAP


----------



## Fallen_Star

juicybrat said:
			
		

> i'm here to join the club with my YSL arty oval ring in Love Pink



That looks great on you!! Congrats and welcome to the thread 

I just received my love arty in time for vday!! Pictures just can't capture the beauty of this ring.


----------



## airisuu

airisuu said:


> ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6d9bb341jw1dq0syr1uiij.jpg
> My first arty rings! So in love with them!!!


grrr, photo didn't show up the first time, here's my second attempt!


----------



## indi3r4

airina666 said:


> Ordered the Love ring almost 3 weeks ago from ysl.com and they just emailed telling me it's sold out and i missed out and will get my money back.
> 
> just purchased it through NAP. this is my third attempt to get the ring. hope NAP really has it and i'll get it in time for my bday this saturday



Thank you so much for posting this! I just ordered mine.. it's a little late for Vday but I want it nonetheless.


----------



## indi3r4

juicybrat said:


> i'm here to join the club with my YSL arty oval ring in Love Pink



I can't wait to get mine! 



airisuu said:


> grrr, photo didn't show up the first time, here's my second attempt!


gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

airisuu said:


> grrr, photo didn't show up the first time, here's my second attempt!


 Gorgeous, the blues are my favorite!!



juicybrat said:


> i'm here to join the club with my YSL arty oval ring in Love Pink


 twins!!! I love how special and unique this ring is! 

I was totally surprised and caught off guard when my hubby surprised me with the LOVE arty tonight!!!! I didn't even say anything about it. I have no idea how he knew about it and got one before it sold out! He's such an amazing hubby!!! I have four rings now: green/silver, coral, turquoise, and now love pink!! Took a group shot and I will upload tomorrow!


----------



## kiwishopper

What a sweet hubby!! Can't wait to see your collection!




CourtneyMc22 said:


> Gorgeous, the blues are my favorite!!
> 
> twins!!! I love how special and unique this ring is!
> 
> I was totally surprised and caught off guard when my hubby surprised me with the LOVE arty tonight!!!! I didn't even say anything about it. I have no idea how he knew about it and got one before it sold out! He's such an amazing hubby!!! I have four rings now: green/silver, coral, turquoise, and now love pink!! Took a group shot and I will upload tomorrow!


----------



## airisuu

kiwishopper said:


> What a sweet hubby!! Can't wait to see your collection!



Sweet indeed! I'm thinking of getting the silver/blue one but everywhere sold out, only available at cultstatus and they don't ship to Malaysia!


----------



## juicybrat

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Gorgeous, the blues are my favorite!!
> 
> twins!!! I love how special and unique this ring is!
> 
> I was totally surprised and caught off guard when my hubby surprised me with the LOVE arty tonight!!!! I didn't even say anything about it. I have no idea how he knew about it and got one before it sold out! He's such an amazing hubby!!! I have four rings now: green/silver, coral, turquoise, and now love pink!! Took a group shot and I will upload tomorrow!



EEP! I want to see your group shot! I think I want the light blue (light blue and deep blue speckled) arty ring next!


----------



## airisuu

CCCraze said:


> It's much cheaper to buy in Hong Kong than anywhere else, you are very lucky !



I just bought mine in HK last week and they are 2200 HKD now!!!


----------



## airisuu

MayMay22 said:


> Just another blue stone..... Oh my, I think it is more fab than the photo on the website...It is  blue with purple flake in it....



This is sooo tdf!!! I want one too!!!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Thanks, ladies!! Here's the silly group shot I took last night (pardon my Lady Gage T-shirt and pjs in the background ). I'll take some better shots when I have some down time. Also, the pic of my hand this morning is a little blurry b/c it's hard to steady my phone with one hand, ha!!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

One more thing that I just thought about....I have to admit i wasn't crazy about the love ring online (never been a pink person), but it's TDF in person. It's my first Arty that has the "lava" look and it gives it so much depth and sparkle!!


----------



## blueyoung

CourtneyMc22 said:


> One more thing that I just thought about....I have to admit i wasn't crazy about the love ring online (never been a pink person), but it's TDF in person. It's my first Arty that has the "lava" look and it gives it so much depth and sparkle!!



OMG!!! I have to get one!!!!!!!!! do you know where I can call to locate one in usa???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THX&#65345;&#65356;&#65359;&#65364;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;


----------



## CourtneyMc22

blueyoung said:


> OMG!!! I have to get one!!!!!!!!! do you know where I can call to locate one in usa???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> THX&#65345;&#65356;&#65359;&#65364;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;


Pretty sure there was a size 7 left on Saks' website when I looked this morning!

EDIT: Well not seeing it now that I look again! I'm sure they will get some returns from people who got them for v-day if they don't fit or something so I'd stalk the YSL and Saks websites if I were you.


----------



## dchildaries

Net a porter has it



blueyoung said:


> OMG!!! I have to get one!!!!!!!!! do you know where I can call to locate one in usa???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> THX&#65345;&#65356;&#65359;&#65364;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;


----------



## blueyoung

Got it!! Thx gals!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vesna

Abbey Lee Kershaw with her gorgeous ring


----------



## Samia

CourtneyMc22 said:


>


Wow you have a great collection!


----------



## indi3r4

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Thanks, ladies!! Here's the silly group shot I took last night (pardon my Lady Gage T-shirt and pjs in the background ). I'll take some better shots when I have some down time. Also, the pic of my hand this morning is a little blurry b/c it's hard to steady my phone with one hand, ha!!



what an awesome collection! and that love ring, unbelievably gorgeous and looks great with that nail polish!! can't wait for mine to get here.


----------



## lalalalori

All of you ladies have such beautiful collections! 
I couldn't resist how gorgeous the Love ring was and went on a spontaneous spree and bought it from NAP! I just cannot wait to receive it in the mail! 
I always thought my first Arty ring would be lapis or blue with gold foil - goes to show that anything can happen &#9829;

Can any of you ladies tell me of your experience ordering with NAP? This is my first time ordering. I placed the order for the ring two days ago and they still haven't shipped it out! Maybe I'm just too anxious...


----------



## airina666

I got my love ring from NAP today. The stone is not as pink as i thought or as pink as i've seen on other people. There's white area on edges of the stone. Maybe I just received a dodgy one.


----------



## jcruse

vesna said:


> Abbey Lee Kershaw with her gorgeous ring


I bought the same Arty ring and I love it. I pre-ordered the matching small cuff from the YSL Web site.


----------



## indi3r4

airina666 said:


> I got my love ring from NAP today. The stone is not as pink as i thought or as pink as i've seen on other people. There's white area on edges of the stone. Maybe I just received a dodgy one.



oh no! try exchange it.. now i'm worried!


----------



## kiwishopper

OMG gorgeous collection! Love what you have on your nail too! You have very pretty hand  


CourtneyMc22 said:


> Thanks, ladies!! Here's the silly group shot I took last night (pardon my Lady Gage T-shirt and pjs in the background ). I'll take some better shots when I have some down time. Also, the pic of my hand this morning is a little blurry b/c it's hard to steady my phone with one hand, ha!!


----------



## airina666

indi3r4 said:


> oh no! try exchange it.. now i'm worried!



The stone on everyone else's looks perfect but not mine. Hm.  I'll get a close up photo of it when i get home.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Thanks for all the comments, *ladies!!*



kiwishopper said:


> OMG gorgeous collection! Love what you have on your nail too! You have very pretty hand



Thanks, girlie!! People always comment on my oddly long fingers, ha!! I wish I could have long legs instead!!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

airina666 said:


> The stone on everyone else's looks perfect but not mine. Hm.  I'll get a close up photo of it when i get home.



Sorry yours wasn't perfect. I'm interested to see a pic of it.


----------



## lalalalori

airina666 said:


> The stone on everyone else's looks perfect but not mine. Hm.  I'll get a close up photo of it when i get home.



I'd love to see a picture of it too. You should definitely contact them and send it back if you're unhappy with it. It's hard earned money spent! 

Now I'm beginning to worry about my Love ring that's coming from NAP...


----------



## airina666

Maybe it's just me. Yeah, I will post a photo of it later. And It's from NAP.


----------



## airina666

Here they are. I hope they're clear enough for everyone to see. Along the orange line is the grey & not pink edges. Blue arrow pointing to the perfect area where the pink goes right to the edge, how I think the entire stone should be. Also, has anyone ever received ring from NAP without the hanging tag attached to it? When I got this ring today, the tag isn't attached to the ring, it was just in the box. I am thinking about exchanging it. Size 7 fits me well though, same with my other brown arty ring.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

I see what you mean. It almost looks like the stone just wasn't placed in there evenly (I see a lot of the gold from the bottom of the ring peaking out from the side you don't like), so maybe the "gray" you're seeing is where the edge of the ring is just reflecting the light from the gold, if that makes sense. The stone should butt up to the edge of the gold edges, thus covering the thinnest parts of the glass where the pink color is less brilliant. I think you should return it if you aren't happy for sure!!


----------



## PattyP

My first ones;


----------



## lalalalori

airina666 - Hrm...you should definitely return or exchange it if you are unhappy with it (I hate it when I get something that I'm not completely satisfied with and end up wearing it anyways then all I can look at are the imperfections)! Like Courtney said, the stone looks like it was not set properly and evenly and the stone reflects the side with more gold showing producing those lines.
I've only just placed my first order with NAP so I don't know about the tag 

PattyP - Your rings are gorgeous! Lovely choices for your first rings. I'm planning to get the light blue with the darker blue speckles as my second Arty ring!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

airina666 said:


> Here they are. I hope they're clear enough for everyone to see. Along the orange line is the grey & not pink edges. Blue arrow pointing to the perfect area where the pink goes right to the edge, how I think the entire stone should be. Also, has anyone ever received ring from NAP without the hanging tag attached to it? When I got this ring today, the tag isn't attached to the ring, it was just in the box. I am thinking about exchanging it. Size 7 fits me well though, same with my other brown arty ring.


Hey, I started looking at my ring after I saw your pics and thought I would take some closer pics of mine since I can see a little of the "color change" on mine as well. Still though, looking at yours, it looks like yours has a lot more discoloration. Just thought they might help you make your decision about whether to exchange or not: 












EDIT: Ugh, pardon my cuticles!


----------



## airina666

Thanks for your reply and pix *Courtney*. Yours doesn't look that bad, and the stone fills the space, no gaps. My discoloration is more obvious. The stone isn't 100% pink. I think I will exchange mine.


----------



## airina666

Ok I have arranged for an exchange. Keeping fingers crossed the new one will be a lot better!


----------



## dchildaries

Does anyone buy the silver/green one on saks?
I am wondering what it would look like IRL.  
I need a silver one! and silver/black blue one is completely sold out 
Anyone who can share a picture would be greatly appreciate !!


----------



## lalalalori

I have a question! 
So I just ordered my ring from NAP and it shipped out yesterday. 
On the tracking page for DHL it says:

Ship Date: 02/16/2012
Pieces: 1
Total Weight: 18.0 lbs           
Ship Type: Package
Service: EXPRESS WORLDWIDE nondoc
Description: WOMEN'S APPAREL

Does the ring + packaging really weight 18lbs?!?! And for description, why is it women's apparel instead of accessories or jewelry? I just hope they didn't send me the wrong item :-S


----------



## bambistyle

airisuu said:


> I just bought mine in HK last week and they are 2200 HKD now!!!



Wow that is such a good price!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

lalalalori said:


> I have a question!
> So I just ordered my ring from NAP and it shipped out yesterday.
> On the tracking page for DHL it says:
> 
> Ship Date: 02/16/2012
> Pieces: 1
> Total Weight: 18.0 lbs
> Ship Type: Package
> Service: EXPRESS WORLDWIDE nondoc
> Description: WOMEN'S APPAREL
> 
> Does the ring + packaging really weight 18lbs?!?! And for description, why is it women's apparel instead of accessories or jewelry? I just hope they didn't send me the wrong item :-S


 my guess would be that it's a typo and is supposed to be 1.8 maybe.


----------



## B185AC12

Are the arty rings made in Italy or costa rica?


----------



## Pinkydream

I just ordered this silver arty from mytheresa I have never seen the color before:

http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/arty-glass-stone-ring-138024.html


----------



## BagInVain

Pinkydream said:
			
		

> I just ordered this silver arty from mytheresa I have never seen the color before:
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/arty-glass-stone-ring-138024.html



Omg this looks like the green silver from saks, which I preordered it looks so pretty 
I'm excited but it won't arrive until April


----------



## B185AC12

BagInVain said:


> Omg this looks like the green silver from saks, which I preordered it looks so pretty
> I'm excited but it won't arrive until April



I pre-ordered too but was pleasantly surprised as it arrived last Friday so maybe your ring will ship anytime.  It was wrapped up in small bubble wrap in the box but there was no dust bag and had a booklet on how to wear your bracelet.  As it was still available online, I ordered again and l'd like to see if it would be in the same packaging/booklet.  I still love the ring but just missed the packaging and inspection that should have gone with it as it has the YSL label.


----------



## BagInVain

B185AC12 said:
			
		

> I pre-ordered too but was pleasantly surprised as it arrived last Friday so maybe your ring will ship anytime.  It was wrapped up in small bubble wrap in the box but there was no dust bag and had a booklet on how to wear your bracelet.  As it was still available online, I ordered again and l'd like to see if it would be in the same packaging/booklet.  I still love the ring but just missed the packaging and inspection that should have gone with it as it has the YSL label.



That's not right, it should definitely come with a dust bag and the ysl box.


----------



## dchildaries

do you mind sharing a picture of it with you wearing it?
I want to see how does it look like IRL if possible!! TIA!!!



B185AC12 said:


> I pre-ordered too but was pleasantly surprised as it arrived last Friday so maybe your ring will ship anytime. It was wrapped up in small bubble wrap in the box but there was no dust bag and had a booklet on how to wear your bracelet. As it was still available online, I ordered again and l'd like to see if it would be in the same packaging/booklet. I still love the ring but just missed the packaging and inspection that should have gone with it as it has the YSL label.


----------



## blueyoung

cloudzz said:


> This is my favourite out of the batch. Unfortunately, it came with a small crack and it's too big as well. I won't let this one go though, unless I can secure another one in size 6. I want to wear it on my ring finger, but it fits quite loose on my index finger....



This is tdf&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;love it&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;do you think I can still get it now???? Any suggestions???


----------



## lalalalori

CourtneyMc22 said:


> my guess would be that it's a typo and is supposed to be 1.8 maybe.




They DID send me the wrong item! I got a dress instead of the ring! Poop! I am so upset!!! I've called and made arrangements for an exchange.

Can someone tell me if I put the Proforma Return invoice inside the box or bring it with me to DHL for them to process it?


----------



## airina666

lalalalori said:


> They DID send me the wrong item! I got a dress instead of the ring! Poop! I am so upset!!! I've called and made arrangements for an exchange.
> 
> Can someone tell me if I put the Proforma Return invoice inside the box or bring it with me to DHL for them to process it?



OMG that's terrible. How careless are they!  What dress was it by the way?

Do not put the returns form inside the box. Leave it outside until the DHL man inspects it and the item. He will put them in the box if required. This is from my experience returning a NAP item, twice.


----------



## lalalalori

airina666 said:


> OMG that's terrible. How careless are they!  What dress was it by the way?
> 
> Do not put the returns form inside the box. Leave it outside until the DHL man inspects it and the item. He will put them in the box if required. This is from my experience returning a NAP item, twice.




I was wondering why the box was GIGANTIC! Though it was nice to open... 
I received the Roland Mouret Leather Applique Dress. It retails for $2105!!!!! 
My mom was like "pretty good trade for the arty ring". 

I'm so bummed that I received the wrong item...now I have to wait even looonger!!! 
I should've listened to my gut and called them when I had a feeling the wrong item was being sent, but I guess by then it was already sent and it would've been too late anyways. I really hope they send the correct item this time round. 

Thanks for the insight! I'm confused as to how to fill out the airway bill anyways, so I'll ask DHL tomorrow when I head to their office!


----------



## BagInVain

lalalalori said:
			
		

> I was wondering why the box was GIGANTIC! Though it was nice to open...
> I received the Roland Mouret Leather Applique Dress. It retails for $2105!!!!!
> My mom was like "pretty good trade for the arty ring".
> 
> I'm so bummed that I received the wrong item...now I have to wait even looonger!!!
> I should've listened to my gut and called them when I had a feeling the wrong item was being sent, but I guess by then it was already sent and it would've been too late anyways. I really hope they send the correct item this time round.
> 
> Thanks for the insight! I'm confused as to how to fill out the airway bill anyways, so I'll ask DHL tomorrow when I head to their office!



Ooh pretty dress the devil on my left shoulder says keep it keep it hahha but have to listen to the angel on the right.
Hope it works out for you


----------



## lalalalori

BagInVain said:


> Ooh pretty dress the devil on my left shoulder says keep it keep it hahha but have to listen to the angel on the right.
> Hope it works out for you




Haha luckily the devil on my left shoulder can't comment or tempt me because the dress they sent is 4 sizes too big for me!  

Thanks!


----------



## airina666

lalalalori said:


> Haha luckily the devil on my left shoulder can't comment or tempt me because the dress they sent is 4 sizes too big for me!
> 
> Thanks!



oh wow that's an expensive dress! shame it's too big! o well  hope you get your ring soon. i just received a notification saying my replacement ring is on its way.


----------



## cola262

Anyone order the new blue and silver one from ysl.com? I just preordered! How long does preorder take?


----------



## dchildaries

I am thinking to order this ring too!! but i am wondering how blue is the blue stone will be.... 



cola262 said:


> Anyone order the new blue and silver one from ysl.com? I just preordered! How long does preorder take?


----------



## alla.miss

Hi girls!

Where can I get some help with this ring? Not sure if it's authentic. Maybe you could help me.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12086539920...XX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649#ht_5140wt_922

Thanks!!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

alla.miss said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Where can I get some help with this ring? Not sure if it's authentic. Maybe you could help me.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/12086539920...XX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649#ht_5140wt_922
> 
> Thanks!!


The back stamping looks good (the size and YSL stamp). The first pictures look to be stock, but the last 3 seem to be of the actual ring. You might want to confirm with the seller that they are selling the* actual *ring from the IRL pictures.


----------



## airina666

I got my replacement of the love ring from NAP! The stone is soooo much better and there are no gaps between the stone and the ring either, unlike the old one. So I am a happy girl!


----------



## indi3r4

my love ring is here!  my first and definitely not my last. 







wooow thats big


----------



## airina666

^^^ it looks perfect!!!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

airina666 said:


> I got my replacement of the love ring from NAP! The stone is soooo much better and there are no gaps between the stone and the ring either, unlike the old one. So I am a happy girl!



Great to hear!! That was fast too!


----------



## indi3r4

airina666 said:


> I got my replacement of the love ring from NAP! The stone is soooo much better and there are no gaps between the stone and the ring either, unlike the old one. So I am a happy girl!





airina666 said:


> ^^^ it looks perfect!!!



yes it is! so happy.. 
and congrats for getting a perfect replacement.. that's fast!


----------



## airisuu

Why is it that some rings are made in Italy and some in France?


----------



## airisuu

cola262 said:


> Anyone order the new blue and silver one from ysl.com? I just preordered! How long does preorder take?




Very beautiful ring! Post photos when you receive it!


----------



## lalalalori

airina666 said:


> I got my replacement of the love ring from NAP! The stone is soooo much better and there are no gaps between the stone and the ring either, unlike the old one. So I am a happy girl!



Oh I'm so happy for you!


----------



## cloudzz

blueyoung said:


> This is tdf&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;love it&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;do you think I can still get it now???? Any suggestions???



Sorry for this late reply. I got this from Italy before Christmas but I'm not sure if it's still available there. It is indeed the most beautiful artsy ring I have (and I've had 7 so it says a lot). Sorry I'm not of much help here but hope you'll find it soon!


----------



## svshimmer

Can someone authenticate this arty ring in turquoise. Its from the ebay seller yulashop. I just recieved it and its different from my love ring............the color is lighter and feels lighter. Do they make the arty ring in different materials? this one feels like tin and my love ring feels more solid? Please help! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...4956079?pt=Gemstone_Rings&hash=item43ad93d72f


----------



## cola262

How come net a porter has so much stock and eBay is
still selling for $350??


----------



## ayla

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Thanks, ladies!! Here's the silly group shot I took last night (pardon my Lady Gage T-shirt and pjs in the background ). I'll take some better shots when I have some down time. Also, the pic of my hand this morning is a little blurry b/c it's hard to steady my phone with one hand, ha!!



This picture cracks me up, it looks like you can beat someone down with the Artys ! 

Fabulous collection btw !


----------



## BagInVain

B185AC12 said:
			
		

> I pre-ordered too but was pleasantly surprised as it arrived last Friday so maybe your ring will ship anytime.  It was wrapped up in small bubble wrap in the box but there was no dust bag and had a booklet on how to wear your bracelet.  As it was still available online, I ordered again and l'd like to see if it would be in the same packaging/booklet.  I still love the ring but just missed the packaging and inspection that should have gone with it as it has the YSL label.



I just received my ring from saks and no jewellery pouch just bubble wrap as well- not happy!


----------



## BagInVain

My army of artys rings


----------



## kataa

BagInVain said:


> My army of artys rings
> 
> View attachment 1618674
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1618675



SO BEAUTIFUL  I'm jealous! I'm still waiting for mine but it won't come until April  (pre-order from Saks)


----------



## BagInVain

kataa said:
			
		

> SO BEAUTIFUL  I'm jealous! I'm still waiting for mine but it won't come until April  (pre-order from Saks)



That's what mine said as well for the green silver but I got it today (i ordered it in jan) Only think was I think they tried to rush out all preorders that they forgot to inspect it coz I got the ring wrapped in bubble wrap and no satin pouch just bubble wrap. I guessing that's how they got it from the supplier


----------



## kiwishopper

This picture (group) makes me giggle! So cute!!  I have 2 of the rings in there, the Lapis and the Blue with silver!



BagInVain said:


> My army of artys rings
> 
> View attachment 1618674
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1618675


----------



## kataa

HEY BTW there were pictures in this thread of a Middle Eastern blogger who had very luxurious items.. does anyone know the blog? i'd really like to see it!


----------



## kataa

BagInVain said:


> That's what mine said as well for the green silver but I got it today (i ordered it in jan) Only think was I think they tried to rush out all preorders that they forgot to inspect it coz I got the ring wrapped in bubble wrap and no satin pouch just bubble wrap. I guessing that's how they got it from the supplier



oh how unfortunate! I'm not sure my dad ordered the ring for me in January too and I haven't received it yet! (he ordered the Lapis one for me)


----------



## CourtneyMc22

BagInVain said:


> My army of artys rings
> 
> View attachment 1618674
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1618675


Wow!! Gorgeous pictures of your lovely rings!! I especially love the one where are "standing" together!!


----------



## jadecee

BagInVain said:


> My army of artys rings
> 
> View attachment 1618674
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1618675


 
Gorgeous rings!!  We're twins on the love and lapis, but I am dyyying over your green/silver.  I'd love to add that to my little collection and then I'm hoping that I'll won't want anymore!!


----------



## tastangan

BagInVain said:
			
		

> That's what mine said as well for the green silver but I got it today (i ordered it in jan) Only think was I think they tried to rush out all preorders that they forgot to inspect it coz I got the ring wrapped in bubble wrap and no satin pouch just bubble wrap. I guessing that's how they got it from the supplier



Check with Saks' customer service. Mine came that way too and they are sending the dust bag to me now.


----------



## wild berry

BagInVain said:


> My army of artys rings
> 
> View attachment 1618674
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1618675


wow! what an awesome collection! congrats~


----------



## Ilgin

BagInVain said:


> My army of artys rings
> 
> View attachment 1618674
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1618675


----------



## BagInVain

CourtneyMc22 said:
			
		

> Wow!! Gorgeous pictures of your lovely rings!! I especially love the one where are "standing" together!!



Thank you, yep they are an army with love in charge hehe 





			
				jadecee said:
			
		

> Gorgeous rings!!  We're twins on the love and lapis, but I am dyyying over your green/silver.  I'd love to add that to my little collection and then I'm hoping that I'll won't want anymore!!



I love the green silver too, such as awesome ring and really pretty in real life. I'm hoping this is it and that I won't add anymore to my collection- I have a ring for every outfit, but you never know...




			
				wild berry said:
			
		

> wow! what an awesome collection! congrats~



Thank you




			
				Ilgin said:
			
		

>


 Thank you


----------



## BagInVain

tastangan said:
			
		

> Check with Saks' customer service. Mine came that way too and they are sending the dust bag to me now.



Thank you, I am writing an email now. Just looks so bare without a dust bag


----------



## tastangan

BagInVain said:


> Thank you, I am writing an email now. Just looks so bare without a dust bag


 
Try the customer service chat function if you don't hear back from them.


----------



## eclectic.satire

Hey everyone! This is my first post on Purseforum. Thought I would start off with my arty ring collection.  Got most of my rings in SGP, except for the purple (HKG) and the Love Arty (TW). I prefer silver hardware to gold, and am currently on the look out for a blue stone with silver hardware. 




Excuse the lousy photo quality. Took it with my iPhone.


----------



## diana27arvi

eclectic.satire said:


> Hey everyone! This is my first post on Purseforum. Thought I would start off with my arty ring collection.  Got most of my rings in SGP, except for the purple (HKG) and the Love Arty (TW). I prefer silver hardware to gold, and am currently on the look out for a blue stone with silver hardware.
> 
> View attachment 1622633
> 
> 
> Excuse the lousy photo quality. Took it with my iPhone.



Stunning collection!!!


----------



## szuszuszu

eclectic.satire said:


> Hey everyone! This is my first post on Purseforum. Thought I would start off with my arty ring collection.  Got most of my rings in SGP, except for the purple (HKG) and the Love Arty (TW). I prefer silver hardware to gold, and am currently on the look out for a blue stone with silver hardware.
> 
> View attachment 1622633
> 
> 
> Excuse the lousy photo quality. Took it with my iPhone.



eclectic.satire, the green is so gorgeous


----------



## eclectic.satire

diana27arvi said:


> Stunning collection!!!





szuszuszu said:


> eclectic.satire, the green is so gorgeous



Thank you!! Think the green one is from their latest collection.


----------



## Ilgin

eclectic.satire said:


> Hey everyone! This is my first post on Purseforum. Thought I would start off with my arty ring collection.  Got most of my rings in SGP, except for the purple (HKG) and the Love Arty (TW). I prefer silver hardware to gold, and am currently on the look out for a blue stone with silver hardware.
> 
> View attachment 1622633
> 
> 
> Excuse the lousy photo quality. Took it with my iPhone.


Gorgeous!


----------



## jcruse

Not sure if this is going to work, but here is a pic of my ring with the matching cuff. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=9304&pictureid=88727


----------



## kataa

My dad ordered the YSL ARTY IN LAPIS FOR ME from Saks and its finally here!!! 
take a look:







but I also noticed what a few tpfers have noticed too, there are small gaps in the ring but honestly it doesn't bother me, the only thing that bothers me is that my dad ordered a size 7 (so i can only wear it on my ring finger) and not on my middle finger  but its to late to change it back cause it was a gift and hes all the way in spain and im in canada! oh well I guess I'm on the hunt for a next one  I still LOVE it though, wearing it right now hahaha


----------



## china_doll

I'm thinking about ordering one and I have pretty skinny fingers. I'm usually a size 4 and a half on my ring finger and size 5 on my middle finger. Do you think I should order a size 5?


----------



## ruthie_1

china_doll said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about ordering one and I have pretty skinny fingers. I'm usually a size 4 and a half on my ring finger and size 5 on my middle finger. Do you think I should order a size 5?



I have skinny fingers too and I wear size 4 on my ring finger and size 5 on my middle. I tried both sizes and I find size 5 fits better and I personally think the ring looks better on the middle finger. Good luck!


----------



## china_doll

ruthie_1 said:


> I have skinny fingers too and I wear size 4 on my ring finger and size 5 on my middle. I tried both sizes and I find size 5 fits better and I personally think the ring looks better on the middle finger. Good luck!


Thanks so much!!


----------



## sammi_nysh

Does anyone know if the ring is available in saks store in nyc?


----------



## CourtneyMc22

sammi_nysh said:


> Does anyone know if the ring is available in saks store in nyc?


 They had a great variety when I went a couple months ago! I think they keep a good amount of them in stock all the time, HTH!


----------



## sammi_nysh

CourtneyMc22 said:
			
		

> They had a great variety when I went a couple months ago! I think they keep a good amount of them in stock all the time, HTH!



Thx a lot! it's at the jewelry section or the YSL counter?


----------



## CourtneyMc22

sammi_nysh said:


> Thx a lot! it's at the jewelry section or the YSL counter?



Wow, I'm so sorry. I totally read your post wrong the first time!!! For some reason I thought you were asking if the YSL boutique had the rings, sorry!!! No, to my knowledge Saks only sells the rings online. The YSL store in NYC *does* have the rings though and the two aren't terribly far from each other. Also, the people at the YSL store are always very nice!! Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## cpdoll

eclectic.satire said:


> Hey everyone! This is my first post on Purseforum. Thought I would start off with my arty ring collection.  Got most of my rings in SGP, except for the purple (HKG) and the Love Arty (TW). I prefer silver hardware to gold, and am currently on the look out for a blue stone with silver hardware.
> 
> View attachment 1622633
> 
> 
> Excuse the lousy photo quality. Took it with my iPhone.



Omg. What an amazing collection!!!


----------



## yangyang

eclectic.satire said:
			
		

> Hey everyone! This is my first post on Purseforum. Thought I would start off with my arty ring collection.  Got most of my rings in SGP, except for the purple (HKG) and the Love Arty (TW). I prefer silver hardware to gold, and am currently on the look out for a blue stone with silver hardware.
> 
> Excuse the lousy photo quality. Took it with my iPhone.



Wow what a beautiful collection! I'm jealous of your pink/silver and black/silver one 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## vainest

hi everyone! It's my first time to buy an arty ring and I'm torn between the love ring and the blue (lapis) one. Please help me decide. Thanks guys! &#10084;


----------



## airina666

vainest said:


> hi everyone! It's my first time to buy an arty ring and I'm torn between the love ring and the blue (lapis) one. Please help me decide. Thanks guys! &#10084;



i'd go for the love ring first as it's a limited edition.


----------



## vainest

airina666 said:


> i'd go for the love ring first as it's a limited edition.



Thanks! I just bought a size 7 of the love ring from NAP. So excited!!!


----------



## airina666

vainest said:


> Thanks! I just bought a size 7 of the love ring from NAP. So excited!!!



Cool! I got mine from NAP too and size 7 too! Be careful though, depends whether you're fussy or not, but the love ring i got from NAP, the stone wasn't that nice so i asked for an exchange. If you go back a few pages, you'll see my post & photos of the bad ring. NAP sent me a new one and it looks so much better. Hope yours will be perfect!


----------



## vainest

airina666 said:


> Cool! I got mine from NAP too and size 7 too! Be careful though, depends whether you're fussy or not, but the love ring i got from NAP, the stone wasn't that nice so i asked for an exchange. If you go back a few pages, you'll see my post & photos of the bad ring. NAP sent me a new one and it looks so much better. Hope yours will be perfect!



Thanks for the heads up. I saw the pics of your love ring. I'm glad you were able to exchange it for a better one. Here's to hoping mine's perfect! *fingers crossed*


----------



## vainest

eclectic.satire said:


> Hey everyone! This is my first post on Purseforum. Thought I would start off with my arty ring collection.  Got most of my rings in SGP, except for the purple (HKG) and the Love Arty (TW). I prefer silver hardware to gold, and am currently on the look out for a blue stone with silver hardware.
> 
> View attachment 1622633
> 
> 
> Excuse the lousy photo quality. Took it with my iPhone.



wow! Those Are gorgeous!!!! &#10084;


----------



## hinnie

My Arty Love ring I got from NAP. It's simply stunning, I'm glad I decided to get it.















The gold of this ring is some what dull and has a brassy look and no where as shiny as my lapis one but I found that if I rub it with my fingers the top layer will disappear and it will be shiny but I could only get the smooth surface whereas the small pattern in front it's hard to get to all the crevices. I wonder anyone experienced the same thing with their rings?


----------



## airina666

hinnie said:


> My Arty Love ring I got from NAP. It's simply stunning, I'm glad I decided to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gold of this ring is some what dull and has a brassy look and no where as shiny as my lapis one but I found that if I rub it with my fingers the top layer will disappear and it will be shiny but I could only get the smooth surface whereas the small pattern in front it's hard to get to all the crevices. I wonder anyone experienced the same thing with their rings?



Love the stone! Yes, my ring was the same, dull & brassy. It's now shiny after a few wear. I rub it off with my fingers too sometimes, but yeah only the smooth area.


----------



## cola262

Gorgeous, Hinnie! I ended up getting the blue stone with gold HW. Love it!


----------



## cpdoll

hinnie said:


> My Arty Love ring I got from NAP. It's simply stunning, I'm glad I decided to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gold of this ring is some what dull and has a brassy look and no where as shiny as my lapis one but I found that if I rub it with my fingers the top layer will disappear and it will be shiny but I could only get the smooth surface whereas the small pattern in front it's hard to get to all the crevices. I wonder anyone experienced the same thing with their rings?



CONGRATS! Love the color!!!! Have you seen any sold in Australia?


----------



## airina666

cpdoll said:


> CONGRATS! Love the color!!!! Have you seen any sold in Australia?



cultstatus had them but now sold out. i got mine from NAP too


----------



## hinnie

cpdoll said:


> CONGRATS! Love the color!!!! Have you seen any sold in Australia?



I'm very happy with the purchase. Hmm not that I know of, I live in Canberra, there's nothing here lol. But with the exchange rate, we're still better off getting it on NAP, I imagine it'd get marked up really high if they ever sell it here in Australia.


----------



## cpdoll

hinnie said:


> I'm very happy with the purchase. Hmm not that I know of, I live in Canberra, there's nothing here lol. But with the exchange rate, we're still better off getting it on NAP, I imagine it'd get marked up really high if they ever sell it here in Australia.





airina666 said:


> cultstatus had them but now sold out. i got mine from NAP too



I have long skinny fingers so I want to try it on before I purchase it. I don't even know if the smallest size will fit.


----------



## hinnie

cpdoll said:


> I have long skinny fingers so I want to try it on before I purchase it. I don't even know if the smallest size will fit.



You can always exchange on NAP, they offer free returns if it doesn't fit.


----------



## eclectic.satire

vainest said:


> wow! Those Are gorgeous!!!! &#10084;



thank you love!


----------



## inesma

Anyone knows if the Silver/ Green with pink flecks is still available anywhere? I'm dying for that one. Also, how is the sizing? I'm getting the Love one from NAP and it will be my first one.


----------



## butterfly_baby

my Aqua one. Glad I got it last year with mint being THE color this spring


----------



## ruthie_1

butterfly_baby said:
			
		

> my Aqua one. Glad I got it last year with mint being THE color this spring



Love your 'love' ring!!


----------



## butterfly_baby

ruthie_1 said:


> Love your 'love' ring!!



Thanks )

I wonder why I dont see a notification that there is a new quote. Hmm.


----------



## vainest

hinnie said:


> My Arty Love ring I got from NAP. It's simply stunning, I'm glad I decided to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gold of this ring is some what dull and has a brassy look and no where as shiny as my lapis one but I found that if I rub it with my fingers the top layer will disappear and it will be shiny but I could only get the smooth surface whereas the small pattern in front it's hard to get to all the crevices. I wonder anyone experienced the same thing with their rings?



So lovely! Super excited for mine to arrive. )


----------



## yccsw

Got my first Arty ring from Farfetch! Love the color 
But size 8 is too small for my index finger, who knows where i can buy size 9?


----------



## shopprincess

butterfly_baby said:


> my Aqua one. Glad I got it last year with mint being THE color this spring


 
love that love ring, where can i buy? thanks, great ysl color on you


----------



## butterfly_baby

yccsw said:


> Got my first Arty ring from Farfetch! Love the color
> But size 8 is too small for my index finger, who knows where i can buy size 9?



Wow. You fingers look so thin. I havent heard of size 9 unfortunately :/


----------



## butterfly_baby

shopprincess said:


> love that love ring, where can i buy? thanks, great ysl color on you



It's the infamous sydney evan ring


----------



## Ilgin

There was a size 9 cerise stone arty on NAP but it is sold out.


----------



## Tatownz

Hi Everyone, 

What finger does the arty ring look nice on? Ring or middle finger?


----------



## Shopmore

Tatownz said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> What finger does the arty ring look nice on? Ring or middle finger?



I like wearing mine on my middle finger.  It feels more even to me.  I actually exchanged to a size up because I didn't like that it didn't fit the middle.  It all depends on what you like.


----------



## butterfly_baby

Tatownz said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> What finger does the arty ring look nice on? Ring or middle finger?



i like mine on the index finger. but why dont you look at all the pictures here and decide for yourself?  it is personal preference after all


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Tatownz said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> What finger does the arty ring look nice on? Ring or middle finger?


 I swap mine b/t my index and middle finger. If I'm going to wear something delicate on my ring finger then definitely move it to the index so they don't bump against each other. If the rest of my hand is bare, I like the look of it on my middle finger, looks more even as another poster said. 

I think it would look elegant on the ring finger but all of mine are too large for that finger. HTH!


----------



## kitzad

My new arty ring, just got it today. Does anyone know the name of this one?


----------



## szuszuszu

kitzad said:


> My new arty ring, just got it today. Does anyone know the name of this one?



It's in Lapis colour. You have beautiful fingers!


----------



## kitzad

szuszuszu said:
			
		

> It's in Lapis colour. You have beautiful fingers!



Haha lol thank you sweety


----------



## kitzad

vainest said:
			
		

> So lovely! Super excited for mine to arrive. )



I soooo regret i didnt buy this one when i saw it


----------



## dolldoll

Picked this little baby up in HK back in Jan.







Sorry for the bad quality and focus, was a quick snap on my phone. Whats the name of this one? Is it Azure?

Im dying to get the Love Arty! But I only get to wear mine on the weekends  Do any of you girls wear 2 on the same hand?


----------



## sakura23

dolldoll said:


> Picked this little baby up in HK back in Jan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality and focus, was a quick snap on my phone. Whats the name of this one? Is it Azure?
> 
> Im dying to get the Love Arty! But I only get to wear mine on the weekends  Do any of you girls wear 2 on the same hand?



Yes it's Azure. Gorgeous.


----------



## mundodabolsa

this jade and pink one that is sold out on mytheresa is sooo stunning. I don't even usually like anything green but I want this for summer badly. I've never ever seen it anywhere else though, anyone know any more info? 

http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/arty-glass-stone-ring-138024.html


----------



## vainest

Just got my love ring from NAP. The top edge of the glass has whitish fading. I can't explain but im Not happy. I hope to get a better replacement.


----------



## airina666

vainest said:


> Just got my love ring from NAP. The top edge of the glass has whitish fading. I can't explain but im Not happy. I hope to get a better replacement.



sorry to hear that. same thing happened to me. i got a replacement & it is so much better. good luck hun.


----------



## kitzad

I bought my first arty ring less than 1 week ago and yesterday I bought two more beautiful rings  if someone knows the name of these ones please do share


----------



## lucabela

mundodabolsa said:


> this jade and pink one that is sold out on mytheresa is sooo stunning. I don't even usually like anything green but I want this for summer badly. I've never ever seen it anywhere else though, anyone know any more info?
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/arty-glass-stone-ring-138024.html



There's a size 5 on saks.com right now.  It's been sold out or awhile now so pretty sure it's a return.  Sorry I can't post a link, I'm on my mobile.


----------



## mundodabolsa

lucabela said:


> There's a size 5 on saks.com right now.  It's been sold out or awhile now so pretty sure it's a return.  Sorry I can't post a link, I'm on my mobile.



I could kiss you, you're awesome, thank you thank you!!  I don't mind at all if it's a return, it probably just didn't fit the person.  it's easy enough to return things to saks if it turns out there is something wrong with it. 

yay, I'm so happy!! I'm usually a 4 in this ring but beggars can't be choosers, I can totally make do with the 5 

now I owe you a favor bigtime! 

(it's not nearly as pretty in the saks picture though so here's to hoping I still love it as much in person! )


----------



## lucabela

mundodabolsa said:


> I could kiss you, you're awesome, thank you thank you!!  I don't mind at all if it's a return, it probably just didn't fit the person.  it's easy enough to return things to saks if it turns out there is something wrong with it.
> 
> yay, I'm so happy!! I'm usually a 4 in this ring but beggars can't be choosers, I can totally make do with the 5
> 
> now I owe you a favor bigtime!
> 
> (it's not nearly as pretty in the saks picture though so here's to hoping I still love it as much in person! )



Awww.  I'm so happy to help!  Glad you got it.  There is a double sided cushion tape you can get at the hardware store by 3M that is great for making rings smaller.  A blogger posted this idea and its worked great for me.  I'm sure the ring is much prettier in person than in pics.


----------



## mundodabolsa

lucabela said:


> Awww.  I'm so happy to help!  Glad you got it.  There is a double sided cushion tape you can get at the hardware store by 3M that is great for making rings smaller.  A blogger posted this idea and its worked great for me.  I'm sure the ring is much prettier in person than in pics.



yup, this is exactly what I do,  usually with moleskin though.  I gave up on trying to only find rings made in small sizes and fake it now.  sometimes it annoys me when sticky residue is left inside my ring, but it's a good trade off. 

thanks again!


----------



## karolinemk

I thought I'd post some pictures of my two Arty rings. Love them


----------



## BagInVain

mundodabolsa said:
			
		

> I could kiss you, you're awesome, thank you thank you!!  I don't mind at all if it's a return, it probably just didn't fit the person.  it's easy enough to return things to saks if it turns out there is something wrong with it.
> 
> yay, I'm so happy!! I'm usually a 4 in this ring but beggars can't be choosers, I can totally make do with the 5
> 
> now I owe you a favor bigtime!
> 
> (it's not nearly as pretty in the saks picture though so here's to hoping I still love it as much in person! )



You will not be disappointed! I have this ring and it's sooo yummy, pale green with the pink accent to it. I only fault I would say is the silver is quite dull but otherwise it's perfect. 
Hope u like it


----------



## mundodabolsa

BagInVain said:


> You will not be disappointed! I have this ring and it's sooo yummy, pale green with the pink accent to it. I only fault I would say is the silver is quite dull but otherwise it's perfect.
> Hope u like it



that's actually good to hear cause I would prefer a duller silver.  thank you!

I can see myself only painting my nails colors that look good with this ring, lol.


----------



## MademoiselleXO

karolinemk said:


> I thought I'd post some pictures of my two Arty rings. Love them


They are gorgeous! I really want the second one but I don't think it's available in the US =( Does anyone know if it's possible to get one here? I've only seen them on the UK YSL website!


----------



## ElegantKelly

I am so happy to find this thread!


----------



## ElegantKelly

karolinemk said:


> I thought I'd post some pictures of my two Arty rings. Love them


 stunning! especially the second ring


----------



## dchildaries

MademoiselleXO said:
			
		

> They are gorgeous! I really want the second one but I don't think it's available in the US =( Does anyone know if it's possible to get one here? I've only seen them on the UK YSL website!



It was available at saks.com.   I am kickimg myself for returning one.


----------



## airisuu

karolinemk said:


> I thought I'd post some pictures of my two Arty rings. Love them



omg the 2nd one is tdf!!! where can i get it???


----------



## airisuu

szuszuszu said:


> It's in Lapis colour. You have beautiful fingers!



Yeap u do! aww i wish my fingers were as slim and long as urs too haha


----------



## airisuu

kitzad said:


> I bought my first arty ring less than 1 week ago and yesterday I bought two more beautiful rings  if someone knows the name of these ones please do share



wow, the light blue one is pretty unusual! where did u get them from?


----------



## kitzad

airisuu said:
			
		

> wow, the light blue one is pretty unusual! where did u get them from?



Thank youuu  i got it from bloomingdales in dubai!


----------



## Ilgin

My first silver arty arrived today. I am not a big fan of silver but this stole my heart!





my little collection


----------



## karolinemk

airisuu said:


> omg the 2nd one is tdf!!! where can i get it???



Thank you, I just love the color! I got mine at YSL in London, but I know that it's available on ysl.eu


----------



## airisuu

karolinemk said:


> Thank you, I just love the color! I got mine at YSL in London, but I know that it's available on ysl.eu



DId you get urs from a ysl shop? Im contemplating whether i should ask my friend in london to get the ring in the shop or have it mailed to him... are the prices in the shop and online the same?


----------



## airisuu

Ilgin said:


> My first silver arty arrived today. I am not a big fan of silver but this stole my heart!
> 
> View attachment 1640110
> 
> View attachment 1640111
> 
> my little collection
> View attachment 1640112



love your collection!  gorgeous babies!


----------



## meerkat

My first! I am lovin it 

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## karolinemk

airisuu said:


> DId you get urs from a ysl shop? Im contemplating whether i should ask my friend in london to get the ring in the shop or have it mailed to him... are the prices in the shop and online the same?



Yes, I did  My friend bought it for me when he was in London. I paid £165 for mine so the prices are the same.


----------



## ruthie_1

karolinemk said:
			
		

> Yes, I did  My friend bought it for me when he was in London. I paid £165 for mine so the prices are the same.



If you buy online, you'll have to pay for p&p... I bought mine from the shop... For £165


----------



## airisuu

ruthie_1 said:


> If you buy online, you'll have to pay for p&p... I bought mine from the shop... For £165



thanks for the info!!! ill ask a friend to get it for me! lol i hope he says yes... sooooo love this ring!


----------



## airisuu

karolinemk said:


> Yes, I did  My friend bought it for me when he was in London. I paid £165 for mine so the prices are the same.



yay!! my friend is gonna help me buy the ring from london! woohoo~~ but gotta wait till april


----------



## Fashion1

Here is my new Lapis Arty and the favorite of the group. This color is so amazingly beautiful with the tiny gold specs - I can't stop staring at it!!


----------



## kac2288

Fashion1 said:


> Here is my new Lapis Arty and the favorite of the group. This color is so amazingly beautiful with the tiny gold specs - I can't stop staring at it!!



This ring is AMAZING! I have been drooling over this color on Net-A-Porter for so long, I think I might need to take the plunge soon. Thanks for posting - it's beautiful!


----------



## acmy

i am debating the azure color or the lapis color...........
which color u guys think is better?


----------



## airina666

acmy said:


> i am debating the azure color or the lapis color...........
> which color u guys think is better?



I like Azure better. Just personally not a fan of the lapis color.


----------



## prettysquare

Azure is definitely more wearable. Kind of like a blue version of the coral. 

I like the lapis a lot. But that's just me.


----------



## dearpenny

holy crap! those silver arty rings are absolutely spectacular. swooning...


----------



## sugar_puff

Has anybody noticed a difference in overall size of their arty ovale rings?
I have 2 that were purchased last year, and they seem larger (in terms of stone and setting size) than the silver Cipria one I purchased a couple of weeks ago...

When I put the 2 old ones next to the 1 new one, it looks like YSL decided to shrink the Cipria!

Has anybody else noticed this? I'm not doubting the authenticity of my Cipria at all btw, I just hope it's the norm and not defective


----------



## mundodabolsa

sugar_puff said:


> Has anybody noticed a difference in overall size of their arty ovale rings?
> I have 2 that were purchased last year, and they seem larger (in terms of stone and setting size) than the silver Cipria one I purchased a couple of weeks ago...
> 
> When I put the 2 old ones next to the 1 new one, it looks like YSL decided to shrink the Cipria!
> 
> Has anybody else noticed this? I'm not doubting the authenticity of my Cipria at all btw, I just hope it's the norm and not defective



yes, yes, yes, just happened to me.  I've been meaning to mention it here or take a picture or something. 

the new one I got from saks a few days ago, the jade/pink and silver is much smaller than the black one I got over a year ago.  and yes I don't mean the ring band size but the actual diameter of the oval stone itself is noticeably smaller. 

then in terms of band size, it's also a bit smaller, my new one is a 5 and my old ones are both 4s and 5s and this new 5 fits somewhere in between.


----------



## sugar_puff

mundodabolsa said:


> yes, yes, yes, just happened to me.  I've been meaning to mention it here or take a picture or something.
> 
> the new one I got from saks a few days ago, the jade/pink and silver is much smaller than the black one I got over a year ago.  and yes I don't mean the ring band size but the actual diameter of the oval stone itself is noticeably smaller.
> 
> then in terms of band size, it's also a bit smaller, my new one is a 5 and my old ones are both 4s and 5s and this new 5 fits somewhere in between.



YES! I've also noticed that the sizing of my 5 is a little smaller than my previous 5. I thought it was just swollen/bloated fingers as it was the end of a 39degC day...but apparently not. Luckily it still somewhat fits!

I wonder why it is so? 
I know that the arty rings are an organic piece, with variations between rings from the same batch...but the entire ring just seems to have shrunk! 

I must say that I prefer them being larger...however, I have very small hands so it still looks okay :okay:


----------



## tastangan

sugar_puff said:


> Has anybody noticed a difference in overall size of their arty ovale rings?
> I have 2 that were purchased last year, and they seem larger (in terms of stone and setting size) than the silver Cipria one I purchased a couple of weeks ago...
> 
> When I put the 2 old ones next to the 1 new one, it looks like YSL decided to shrink the Cipria!
> 
> Has anybody else noticed this? I'm not doubting the authenticity of my Cipria at all btw, I just hope it's the norm and not defective



I have noticed that the stone of the newer rings seems to be smaller lately. I have noticed some variances in the band size too.


----------



## airisuu

acmy said:


> i am debating the azure color or the lapis color...........
> which color u guys think is better?



azure is more unique, everyone seems to have a lapis


----------



## lim_vicky

Hey girls!

Ever since I found this thread, I feel like my sanity should not be questioned when it comes to purchasing these rings. I am so happy to I have fellow YSL ring lovers to share thoughts and opinions with! 

Here is my current collection:






I'm thinking of getting this color:





Good addition? Thoughts please!


----------



## sugar_puff

lim_vicky said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Ever since I found this thread, I feel like my sanity should not be questioned when it comes to purchasing these rings. I am so happy to I have fellow YSL ring lovers to share thoughts and opinions with!
> 
> Here is my current collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of getting this color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good addition? Thoughts please!


beautiful collection!

silver green/pink ring is indeed a stunning piece, and the first time I saw pictures of it online I drooling beyond belief! 
BUT when my store finally got it in and I tried it on, it just didn't wow me? 
The ones I saw IRL were quite dull in the silver, and the green was quite pale..and being pale myself, I felt it washed me out.

Apart from that, it would be a nice addition to your collection since you don't have a silver. It's also a "girlier" arty ring (perfect for Spring in your part of the world now!).


----------



## prettysquare

Looking at the new colors this season I'm falling for the arty line all over again. 

Does anyone have the cuff?


----------



## Sheerblonde

Hello,
I have fallen in love with this gorgeous ring! But I don't know which size would be the right one for me. I wear size 17. Which size does this correspond to?


----------



## dchildaries

http://www.ysl.com/en_US/shop-products/Women/Jewelry/Rings/ysl-arty-oval-ring-with-light-blue-stone-matte-silver-toned-finished-metal_804758760.html#!{"products":{"196994Y1616":{"size":"04","color":"4200"}}}

Does anyone have this ring? or saw this ring already IRL?
What do you guys think of this?  I still on the hunt for black/blue one, but this seems like a good alternative?


----------



## airina666

New ring on NAP! Gorgeous!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192148?cm_mmc=EmailWhatsNew-_-210312-_-IntlWednesday-_-WNProduct


----------



## novella

airina666 said:


> New ring on NAP! Gorgeous!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192148?cm_mmc=EmailWhatsNew-_-210312-_-IntlWednesday-_-WNProduct



That is pretty!


----------



## lim_vicky

sugar_puff said:


> beautiful collection!
> 
> silver green/pink ring is indeed a stunning piece, and the first time I saw pictures of it online I drooling beyond belief!
> BUT when my store finally got it in and I tried it on, it just didn't wow me?
> The ones I saw IRL were quite dull in the silver, and the green was quite pale..and being pale myself, I felt it washed me out.
> 
> Apart from that, it would be a nice addition to your collection since you don't have a silver. It's also a "girlier" arty ring (perfect for Spring in your part of the world now!).



Thank you babes! I'm definitely going to check it out before I buy it.


----------



## jesscat

Kind of a random question - what finger do you normally wear your Arty on? I'm thinking about getting one and can't decide whether I'd want to wear it on my middle, or fore finger...plus my hands/fingers are short and small in general so wouldn't want to overwhelm...(I wear a size 5 on my ring finger)

Any advice would be appreciate! TIA!


----------



## prettysquare

jesscat said:
			
		

> Kind of a random question - what finger do you normally wear your Arty on? I'm thinking about getting one and can't decide whether I'd want to wear it on my middle, or fore finger...plus my hands/fingers are short and small in general so wouldn't want to overwhelm...(I wear a size 5 on my ring finger)
> 
> Any advice would be appreciate! TIA!



I'd say that the middle or ring finger looks the most elegant. I wear mine on my forefinger because even the smallest size was too big for my middle and ring fingers. But I wish I could wear it on those.


----------



## acmy

airisuu said:


> azure is more unique, everyone seems to have a lapis



i have been searching the azure color in toronto, but seem Holts has very limited selection........


----------



## acmy

airina666 said:


> I like Azure better. Just personally not a fan of the lapis color.



i am totally considering the azure color~
thanks


----------



## MayMay22

I have quite a few arty rings for my collection (lapis, turquoise, love, black,azure, purple, and blue stone rings). Now, I have to choose to get either coral or green with pink stone ... do you think which one I should go for... Oh, my skintone is medium dark (MAC NC42)... Thx for your suggestion


----------



## lim_vicky

jesscat said:


> Kind of a random question - what finger do you normally wear your Arty on? I'm thinking about getting one and can't decide whether I'd want to wear it on my middle, or fore finger...plus my hands/fingers are short and small in general so wouldn't want to overwhelm...(I wear a size 5 on my ring finger)
> 
> Any advice would be appreciate! TIA!



Always on the middle finger (left hand because I always bang my right hand everywhere, lol). I believe these rings should always be the center of attention on your hands.


----------



## sleepykitten

Just bought the last Love one in size 5 from NAP 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192149


----------



## BagInVain

This is gorgeous, anyone have it ?


----------



## dchildaries

i am thinking this too! 
I would love to see it IRL!



BagInVain said:


> View attachment 1653366
> 
> 
> This is gorgeous, anyone have it ?


----------



## avant_rock

Do they have stock in Sloane St store in London? I went to Harvey Nicks and Harrods they all have limited sizes. Selfridges didnt have much either. Bond St had my size but I encountered the rudest SA in my life and I'm really unhappy giving my money to that store. I've never been unhappier walking out from a store


----------



## applelee

girls,I have a question about the ring.There is a dot under the number 6. I do not know if it is normal. The ring comes form netaporter.com. Many thanks if anyone can help answer the problem.


----------



## leboudoir

my babies


----------



## meerkat

prettysquare said:
			
		

> I'd say that the middle or ring finger looks the most elegant. I wear mine on my forefinger because even the smallest size was too big for my middle and ring fingers. But I wish I could wear it on those.



I wear a size 7 on forefinger or middle finger but during very hot days, I will put it on my ring finger.

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## CourtneyMc22

leboudoir said:


> my babies



Gorgeous collection!!!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

applelee said:


> girls,I have a question about the ring.There is a dot under the number 6. I do not know if it is normal. The ring comes form netaporter.com. Many thanks if anyone can help answer the problem.



I agree that it doesn't look like any of the numbers on the back of my rings. However, since it's from Net a Porter, I wouldn't worry about it's authenticity. Maybe it's a newer one and they are changing the stamping technique. Not sure.


----------



## mundodabolsa

applelee said:


> girls,I have a question about the ring.There is a dot under the number 6. I do not know if it is normal. The ring comes form netaporter.com. Many thanks if anyone can help answer the problem.



is it the dot specifically that you are worried about?  in general, and I don't mean this about ysl rings but about the world in general, dots are placed under 6s to indicate that it's a 6 and not a 9.  I would imagine that's all it is.


----------



## avant_rock

Just got my arty rings today black and purple! My fingers are so tiny, size 4 can fit my middle finger only.


----------



## Fallen_Star

avant_rock said:
			
		

> Just got my arty rings today black and purple! My fingers are so tiny, size 4 can fit my middle finger only.



That purple is gorgeous! I'm so jealous. Congrats and enjoy it! It's a lovely ring


----------



## avant_rock

Fallen_Star said:


> That purple is gorgeous! I'm so jealous. Congrats and enjoy it! It's a lovely ring



I absolutely love the purple! I have a feeling I'm going to wear it more than the black. But I'm already starting to look online for other color options that may suit me. Why did nobody warn me this is so addictive?!??!


----------



## Fallen_Star

avant_rock said:
			
		

> I absolutely love the purple! I have a feeling I'm going to wear it more than the black. But I'm already starting to look online for other color options that may suit me. Why did nobody warn me this is so addictive?!??!



I have a very addictive personality so I stay addicted to something until I discover something new to obsess over! Lol Good luck with the search! There are so many colors. Gotta have 'em all!


----------



## 7dragonpearl

After seeing so many pictures of the YSL arty ring in action, I finally ordered the fuchsia pink one in gold tone from net-a-porter. Its currently retailing for $390 at my local YSL boutique, but I manage to get it for $330 including shipping.
SO here is a pic of my new baby ! I have very small fingers so a size 4 actually fits my middle finger. The rings seem larger than their numerical size as I normally wear a size 4 ring on my ring finger instead. So here she is  ...:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/78346031@N05/7017111631/in/photostream


----------



## airina666

7dragonpearl said:


> After seeing so many pictures of the YSL arty ring in action, I finally ordered the fuchsia pink one in gold tone from net-a-porter. Its currently retailing for $390 at my local YSL boutique, but I manage to get it for $330 including shipping.
> SO here is a pic of my new baby ! I have very small fingers so a size 4 actually fits my middle finger. The rings seem larger than their numerical size as I normally wear a size 4 ring on my ring finger instead. So here she is  ...:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/78346031@N05/7017111631/in/photostream



congrats. you got the love ring.


----------



## meerkat

7dragonpearl said:
			
		

> After seeing so many pictures of the YSL arty ring in action, I finally ordered the fuchsia pink one in gold tone from net-a-porter. Its currently retailing for $390 at my local YSL boutique, but I manage to get it for $330 including shipping.
> SO here is a pic of my new baby ! I have very small fingers so a size 4 actually fits my middle finger. The rings seem larger than their numerical size as I normally wear a size 4 ring on my ring finger instead. So here she is  ...:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/78346031@N05/7017111631/in/photostream



Your fingers are sure small 

Btw, the love ring is OOS in sg.

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## bagcie1

I went to the ysl boutique to look at the chyc bag then i was drawn to the arty rings in the display counter. I tried a few rings on and ended up buying the turquoise. It's beautiful! Can't figure out how to post pics though.


----------



## 7dragonpearl

meerkat said:


> Your fingers are sure small
> 
> Btw, the love ring is OOS in sg.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



You mean out of stock in Singapore ? I am so new to this forum that I am only guessing what "OOS" means. 
Its a good thing I didn't try the boutique as I read somewhere that the boutiques have limited sizes to choose from. I was going to buy from YSL website itself but it does't ship here. They have size 4 in all the colours !


----------



## 7dragonpearl

airina666 said:


> congrats. you got the love ring.



Thanks ! I realize that too after the receiving the ring and reading about it in the many blogs devoted to the YSL ring.
I wished I had discovered it earlier, its stunning ! And to think it only cost $280 when it was first launched 2 years ago.


----------



## meerkat

7dragonpearl said:
			
		

> You mean out of stock in Singapore ? I am so new to this forum that I am only guessing what "OOS" means.
> Its a good thing I didn't try the boutique as I read somewhere that the boutiques have limited sizes to choose from. I was going to buy from YSL website itself but it does't ship here. They have size 4 in all the colours !



I bought my ring at the local boutique as I was not sure of my size. Now I usually get pple to buy for me overseas or order fr net a porter


----------



## yccsw

hey girls!
i bought my second arty ring form farfetch just now, only $217 !!!!!
it's free global shipping.
looking forward to receiving it


----------



## sleepykitten

yccsw said:


> hey girls!
> i bought my second arty ring form farfetch just now, only $217 !!!!!
> it's free global shipping.
> looking forward to receiving it



congrats! that's a super deal! i just checked the price is $231 though


----------



## 7dragonpearl

I noticed that on the YSL website it's mentioned that the arty ring is made in Costa Rica. I examine my own ring and there is no mention of the manufacture place. The greatest irony is that the silk pouch accompanying the ring is labelled "made in Italy"  !!!


----------



## preppy_in_pink

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me crashing your thread, but I've been stalking and gawking for a while! All of your rings are gorgeous! I must get one! Is it payday yet?!


----------



## MademoiselleXO

sleepykitten said:


> congrats! that's a super deal! i just checked the price is $231 though


OMG thanks to you ladies I just checked and found my dream ring!!! It's the silver and blue one. I thought I would never get my hands on it because the US doesn't have it but now.... I'm so excited! With shipping it was like $249.....I saved a dollar


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Also, thought I'd share some instagrammed arty photographs haha  




























^Clearly I am a very normal person who stages random arty ring photoshoots with her phone 	:giggles:

Ahh now I'm so excited to receive my second one!


----------



## avant_rock

MademoiselleXO said:
			
		

> Also, thought I'd share some instagrammed arty photographs haha
> 
> ^Clearly I am a very normal person who stages random arty ring photoshoots with her phone 	:giggles:
> 
> Ahh now I'm so excited to receive my second one!



I love this color! Goes so well with your nail color. Excellent choice, mademoiselle


----------



## Pinkcaviar

It seems to be the norm here, but I caved after viewing everyone's lovely pictures! 

I also ordered from FarFetch, they are still "processing",my fingers are crossed that my order goes through without a hitch and duty + taxes are really all inclusive! Can't wait to receive it, I've actually never seen one in real life!


----------



## yccsw

MademoiselleXO said:


> OMG thanks to you ladies I just checked and found my dream ring!!! It's the silver and blue one. I thought I would never get my hands on it because the US doesn't have it but now.... I'm so excited! With shipping it was like $249.....I saved a dollar


silver and blue is also my dream ring, but don't have my size:cry::cry::cry:
i bought my second (black, size 9) and third (red, size 8) yesterday on Fartfetch
three Arty rings in one month!!!  hope can receive them this week


----------



## clarkda

my artys- obviously i don't look after them as well as i probably should! i was surprised to see an arty oval on netaporter that didnt have a stone, it just looks as though it fell off and they are calling it a new design...


----------



## Chris1988

Great Collection, beautiful colors! 
Those rings are timeless!


----------



## meerkat

clarkda said:
			
		

> my artys- obviously i don't look after them as well as i probably should! i was surprised to see an arty oval on netaporter that didnt have a stone, it just looks as though it fell off and they are calling it a new design...



Hi, I am looking for the one on the left. May I know when and where u bought it? Thanks


----------



## clarkda

meerkat said:


> Hi, I am looking for the one on the left. May I know when and where u bought it? Thanks



http://www.cultstatus.com.au/
They are well priced and well edited, the issue is they sell quite quickly


----------



## Dadachux

karolinemk said:


> I thought I'd post some pictures of my two Arty rings. Love them



Saw one similar to the 2nd one on the ysl website. May I know what the colour is called?


----------



## sleepykitten

went to YSl store today, they said the prices of arty rings are going up to $290 on 4/4!


----------



## Dadachux

Ishino said:


> The v- day love is really gorgeous!!



is this more pink or red. Wonder whether it will suit me. I'm 20.  Thxx


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Dadachux said:


> is this more pink or red. Wonder whether it will suit me. I'm 20.  Thxx


It's definitely not red, but I would describe it as a deep, hot pink if that makes any sense! ha!! I'm not a "pink" kind of girl, but I love mine. So, yeah, it's pink but not in an obnoxious way.


----------



## meerkat

CourtneyMc22 said:
			
		

> It's definitely not red, but I would describe it as a deep, hot pink if that makes any sense! ha!! I'm not a "pink" kind of girl, but I love mine. So, yeah, it's pink but not in an obnoxious way.



Is this the one? 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192149

Hermes . Chanel . Miu Miu . YSL Arty . Flats


----------



## *Jem*

sleepykitten said:


> went to YSl store today, they said the prices of arty rings are going up to $290 on 4/4!



yep. I just confirmed this with the Houston store. So sad. I was hoping to buy 2 on the 9th.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

meerkat said:


> Is this the one?
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192149
> 
> Hermes . Chanel . Miu Miu . YSL Arty . Flats



yes! It's so special with the "love" script on the back.


----------



## jadecee

*Jem* said:


> yep. I just confirmed this with the Houston store. So sad. I was hoping to buy 2 on the 9th.


 
hmm... I was going to return the green/pink one I just got from Saks, but this is making me re-think... $40 increase?!  Another 16% when they already increased it a whole bunch last year...  Sads for us but since these are flying off the shelves in-store and online I can see why they want to keep increasing and make the $$ before the next latest and greatest thing comes around...


----------



## *Jem*

jadecee said:


> hmm... I was going to return the green/pink one I just got from Saks, but this is making me re-think... $40 increase?!  Another 16% when they already increased it a whole bunch last year...  Sads for us but since these are flying off the shelves in-store and online I can see why they want to keep increasing and make the $$ before the next latest and greatest thing comes around...



I think it's ridiculous. I almost don't want one anymore.


----------



## meerkat

CourtneyMc22 said:
			
		

> yes! It's so special with the "love" script on the back.



Thanks! I want it too 

Hermes . Chanel . Miu Miu . YSL Arty . Flats


----------



## CourtneyMc22

I hate that about the price increase. I can understand the first one (from, what was it? $180??? to $250), but already upping it to $290 seems crazy. Anyone remember the price they were at first? Was it $180? I should be able to remember since I bought 2 at that price, but I can't.

*EDIT*: Ok, I looked back in the thread and I think they were initially $195.


----------



## karolinemk

Dadachux said:


> Saw one similar to the 2nd one on the ysl website. May I know what the colour is called?



I'm sorry, I don't know what the color is called. On the YSL website it just says 'Blue'. Here's a link http://www.ysl.eu/en_GB/shop-products/Women/Jewelry/Rings/ysl-arty-oval-ring-with-blue-stone_804682489.html?recref=#!{%22products%22:{%22196994Y1616%22:{%22size%22:%2204%22,%22color%22:%221093%22}}}


----------



## abc_kj

This was my first Arty at the lovely price of 102 GBP back in the day 




Sent from my GT-N7000 using PurseForum


----------



## yccsw

yccsw said:


> silver and blue is also my dream ring, but don't have my size:cry::cry::cry:
> i bought my second (black, size 9) and third (red, size 8) yesterday on Fartfetch
> three Arty rings in one month!!!  hope can receive them this week



My second and third arty!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

yccsw said:


> My second and third arty!


Gorgeous, varied collection!!!


----------



## MademoiselleXO

I just got my second arty! I'm so excited


----------



## MademoiselleXO

My two arty rings  So far


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Another photo....I'm slightly obsessed


----------



## CourtneyMc22

MademoiselleXO said:


> Another photo....I'm slightly obsessed


 Gorgeous shot!!


----------



## MademoiselleXO

CourtneyMc22 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous shot!!



Thank you &#10084;


----------



## avant_rock

London just increased their prices from £165 to £180 and I got three more rings just the day before. Happy with my current mini collection now. Wait, just one more.. need to find the white one in my size...


----------



## chicology

My latest piece to arrive, adding to my small collection


----------



## ch@n3love

just bought my first ring and i'm so in love with it! i believe it's not gonna be my last!

*pardon the lousy quality. taken with my phone.


----------



## meerkat

ch@n3love said:
			
		

> just bought my first ring and i'm so in love with it! i believe it's not gonna be my last!
> 
> *pardon the lousy quality. taken with my phone.



Wow ur first is one of the most amazing pieces. Congrats!


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Managed to get this mint colored baby before the price increase! I love it  second arty of the month :x


----------



## Pinkydream

MademoiselleXO said:


> Managed to get this mint colored baby before the price increase! I love it  second arty of the month :x



This is so pretty!! Major congrats on this beauty. It suits you perfect and the polish is the perfect match. Enjoy wearing it)


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Pinkydream said:
			
		

> This is so pretty!! Major congrats on this beauty. It suits you perfect and the polish is the perfect match. Enjoy wearing it)



Thank you!


----------



## MademoiselleXO

My Arty ring collection


----------



## avant_rock

MademoiselleXO said:


> Managed to get this mint colored baby before the price increase! I love it  second arty of the month :x



I really like the mint on you. Perfect for spring!


----------



## MademoiselleXO

avant_rock said:


> London just increased their prices from £165 to £180 and I got three more rings just the day before. Happy with my current mini collection now. Wait, just one more.. need to find the white one in my size...


So gorgeous! I love the pink and gold one


----------



## MademoiselleXO

avant_rock said:


> I really like the mint on you. Perfect for spring!


Thank you!!


----------



## hiheyhello

I have been lusting after one for so long but now they've upped the price I don't know if it's worth it to me anymore


----------



## MengLV

Hi gals, after long time thinking, I finally got the lapis today from NAP. Their shipping was fast. I am very happy with the size 8, it fits my middle finger perfectly. However, something I am not sure about it. The gold the band part on my ring is not highly polished, is it normal, or the one I got was someone's return piece. Also, the stone quality I like it, but the size of the stone seems smaller than its frame, the gap is very noticeable. So do you gals think I should order another one or just keep it? I  will not send it back first, since I may have a chance get another one is worse than this. TIA!​


----------



## lilximi

Wow, how beautiful they are!! 
I'd like to get myself one of those too, have a sizing question tho, my middle finger was measured to be 52mm, (could be inaccurate since I measured it by myself and i'm no expert) does anyone know which size fits me? I think its between size 5 and 6, so which size should I go?


----------



## starshar

i just sin on my first YSL arty ring in blue stone for £145 (including shipping) from net-a-porter. my country (singapore) is retailing at £195 now, before was £140! so i need to get it on my hands quick before i make any regrets. so happy and waiting for my parcel to arrive now!


----------



## Fashion1

Wow I can't believe they upped the price again. So glad I got my Lapis one in Vegas in March beforehand.


----------



## two4leafs

I've JUST started getting into this arty ring frenzy!! I've bought the coral and the green with purple and black details just this month but already craving for more!!! I've set my eyes on at least 3 other ones. I'm dying to get my hands on the white one with gold specks, but it seems too difficult to find. Anyone know where I can have one shipped to Canada? I would appreciate it!!

Here's my two babies though


----------



## MademoiselleXO

two4leafs said:
			
		

> I've JUST started getting into this arty ring frenzy!! I've bought the coral and the green with purple and black details just this month but already craving for more!!! I've set my eyes on at least 3 other ones. I'm dying to get my hands on the white one with gold specks, but it seems too difficult to find. Anyone know where I can have one shipped to Canada? I would appreciate it!!
> 
> Here's my two babies though



Haha I have both of the rings you have, so I must say your choices are fabulous


----------



## MademoiselleXO

One of my new arty rings is turning my finger green....what should I do


----------



## starshar

my ring came! awesome fast service from net-a-porter to deliver from the UK to Singapore in such short period of time! however, the ring is a little loose. i ordered size 6, and a size 5 would have suit me much better!

*update: i came across this website a few days back while i was doing my arty ring research. and it has a absoluting amazing solution for those who ordered a ring a tad loose. http://www.extrapetite.com/2011/02/ysl-arty-rings-for-petite-fingers.html - credits to extrapetite.


----------



## bnjj

I got my first ring today.  They fit small and I was not expecting it to be so heavy.


----------



## springbaby

bnjj said:


> I got my first ring today.  They fit small and I was not expecting it to be so heavy.



I just got the same ring yesterday! Love the colour. I actually found it to be a bit big, though. Are you planning on keeping it? Looks very nice


----------



## springbaby

Just got my first Arty ring!  Ordered it from Saks. They only had size 6 and 8 available so I took a gamble and got the 6. Unfortunately, it's a bit too big, but I feel like when the weather warms up it'll fit better. I'm sure I can also add a temporary ring sizer inside if I need to. Luckily, the heaviness of the stone kind of keeps it in place on my finger, if that makes any sense lol.

Only have an instagram pic of it for now, will probably take better pics with my camera later


----------



## springbaby

MademoiselleXO said:


> My Arty ring collection



Gorgeous collection!


----------



## szuszuszu

MademoiselleXO said:


> One of my new arty rings is turning my finger green....what should I do



Not sure where I read this before, I think someone has applied a coat of clear nail polish on the ring...HTH


----------



## szuszuszu

closetoreal said:


> Just got my first Arty ring!  Ordered it from Saks. They only had size 6 and 8 available so I took a gamble and got the 6. Unfortunately, it's a bit too big, but I feel like when the weather warms up it'll fit better. I'm sure I can also add a temporary ring sizer inside if I need to. Luckily, the heaviness of the stone kind of keeps it in place on my finger, if that makes any sense lol.
> 
> Only have an instagram pic of it for now, will probably take better pics with my camera later


closetoreal, this colour is just gorgeous...and you have really nice and slender fingers


----------



## springbaby

szuszuszu said:
			
		

> closetoreal, this colour is just gorgeous...and you have really nice and slender fingers



Thank you!


----------



## janeius

I ordered min in torquoise from NAP.

My ring seems to have residue or some sort. Its not shiny gold as a normal gold-plated accessory. Is this how its supposed to look like? Thanks


----------



## airina666

janeius said:


> I ordered min in torquoise from NAP.
> 
> My ring seems to have residue or some sort. Its not shiny gold as a normal gold-plated accessory. Is this how its supposed to look like? Thanks



Yes that's normal. i hate it though. i clean mine still the residue's gone.


----------



## Ivana000

can u tell me where did u get this ring? http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1567693&stc=1&d=1326723854  i need a dupe for original  please give me a link


----------



## avant_rock

Ivana000 said:
			
		

> can u tell me where did u get this ring? http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1567693&stc=1&d=1326723854  i need a dupe for original  please give me a link



This is the turquoise ring. Ysl website is selling it.


----------



## Mima1104

Yay got my first arty today, super excited, love the colour too!!!!


----------



## jackietong

Excited for my 3rd arty!


----------



## dellranga

MademoiselleXO said:


> One of my new arty rings is turning my finger green....what should I do




both of my artys do the same  im extremely allergic to any metal that isnt pure silver or pure gold and i wear them everyday so my boyfriend coats them with clear nail polish about once every week or two hahah otherwise they give my fingers big welts 

other than the clear nail polish i can't think of much else you can do haha except not wear them as much


----------



## mx1

my lapis arty ring against my blue chyc cabas! 
i bought this way back.. must have been 2 years ago. but still looks good as new  i know some people think that artys are a bit "over" now.. but i love this ring! when the wood arty came out i wanted it so bad. but it was sold out everywhere in my size. i notice that the YSL USA site has it now but it's usd290! i was wondering if any of you girls would know if london still carried this style? thanks all!


----------



## fashion16

mx1 said:
			
		

> my lapis arty ring against my blue chyc cabas!
> i bought this way back.. must have been 2 years ago. but still looks good as new  i know some people think that artys are a bit "over" now.. but i love this ring! when the wood arty came out i wanted it so bad. but it was sold out everywhere in my size. i notice that the YSL USA site has it now but it's usd290! i was wondering if any of you girls would know if london still carried this style? thanks all!



I really like the arty rings but the only thing holding me back is they seem a little boho chic and that is not my dressing style. My style is more Victoria Beckham than Nicole Richie. Can this ring be versatile in the way it is styled?


----------



## prettysquare

fashion16 said:
			
		

> I really like the arty rings but the only thing holding me back is they seem a little boho chic and that is not my dressing style. My style is more Victoria Beckham than Nicole Richie. Can this ring be versatile in the way it is styled?



Have you tried the arty dots ring instead of the arty oval ring? The dots one is more feminine and might suit your style better. 

Of course I love the arty oval, but it does not have to suit everyone.


----------



## fashion16

prettysquare said:
			
		

> Have you tried the arty dots ring instead of the arty oval ring? The dots one is more feminine and might suit your style better.
> 
> Of course I love the arty oval, but it does not have to suit everyone.



I have seen the dots ring but it didn't interest me as much as the oval arty.


----------



## kiwishopper

One of my two Arty Rings! This is miss Lapis!


----------



## jackietong

my 3rd arty


----------



## jesscat

What's the sizing on an Arty ring like? I'm normally a 6 on my middle finger but have read varying accounts of them either being bigger or smaller!


----------



## suky

The sizing is a bit hit and miss. I tried a 6 on my ring finger in YSL which was a good fit but I wanted to wear ring on my middle finger, so ordered a 7 from NAP (didn't have bigger in YSL shop ), thinking it would be ok. It arrived today and I can't even get it over middle finger knuckle. It fits ring finger fine , just slightly bigger than 6 in YSL but hardly noticable. Am going to exchange for 8 but am thinking will that even be too snug a fit. My fingers aren't big or chubby either.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

jesscat said:


> What's the sizing on an Arty ring like? I'm normally a 6 on my middle finger but have read varying accounts of them either being bigger or smaller!


As *suky* said, the sizing is all over the place (varying from ring to ring and season to season) unfortunately!! I have 7s in all of artys and I probably wear a size 5 1/2-6 on the fingers I wear them on (middle and index). I have several older ones. The newest one I have is from Valentine's day and it's the Love Arty ring. I'd say that size 7 fits the tiniest bit more snug than my other 7s, if that helps at all!


----------



## jackietong

^^^ thought it was just me, my Love arty, with pic above does seem a little snug compared to the 2 ones i own... I think i should have gotten a 9 when it was available but it was all sold out when I decided I needed a red arty next...but its not that snug and i can just make it work.


----------



## mx1

fashion16 said:


> I really like the arty rings but the only thing holding me back is they seem a little boho chic and that is not my dressing style. My style is more Victoria Beckham than Nicole Richie. Can this ring be versatile in the way it is styled?



yes! i would say it is really versatile. you can dress this up or down and match it with so many different outfits. i've worn mine everywhere - to the beach, to brunch, to weddings, events, holidays etc. hope that helps!


----------



## meerkat

mx1 said:
			
		

> yes! i would say it is really versatile. you can dress this up or down and match it with so many different outfits. i've worn mine everywhere - to the beach, to brunch, to weddings, events, holidays etc. hope that helps!



Same here


----------



## jesscat

Oh, thanks guys! I ended up ordering both the 6 and the 7...I hope one of them fit!! haha


----------



## CourtneyMc22

jesscat said:


> Oh, thanks guys! I ended up ordering both the 6 and the 7...I hope one of them fit!! haha


That was a good decision. That way, you can compare and I'm sure one of them will work for you.


----------



## jesscat

CourtneyMc22 said:


> That was a good decision. That way, you can compare and I'm sure one of them will work for you.



Fingers crossed!!


----------



## NYCBelle

Just ordered the fuschia using the Saks F&F =)


----------



## ehemelay

I didn't know there was an Arty rings thread!  So cool!

Here are mine, although I obviously don't wear them all at once, and going in different directions.

My marbled blue ring is a size 5 and I can wear it on the ring finger on either hand.  My favorite Arty is the pink cabochon (recently received from NM) - it's a size 6 and I wear it on the middle finger of my left hand.  It won't slide over the knuckle on my right middle finger.  The black/silver ring is also a size 6 but I can wear it easily on the middle finger of either hand.


----------



## NYCBelle

ehemelay said:


> I didn't know there was an Arty rings thread!  So cool!
> 
> Here are mine, although I obviously don't wear them all at once, and going in different directions.
> 
> My marbled blue ring is a size 5 and I can wear it on the ring finger on either hand.  My favorite Arty is the pink cabochon (recently received from NM) - it's a size 6 and I wear it on the middle finger of my left hand.  It won't slide over the knuckle on my right middle finger.  The black/silver ring is also a size 6 but I can wear it easily on the middle finger of either hand.



lovely!! I ordered a 7. My e-ring is 5.75 so i sized up to 7. Hope it'll fit my middle finger at least


----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^  I think you'll be just find.  In my observation, the arty rings seem small because the band is so wide there isn't wiggle room when sliding it over your knuckle (versus, say, a solitaire-style ring with a thin band that you can manipulate more easily).


----------



## domates

those rings looks AMAZING!! do you know any dupes?? im afraid i cant afford the original one


----------



## fashion16

domates said:
			
		

> those rings looks AMAZING!! do you know any dupes?? im afraid i cant afford the original one



Mod toast has them. I haven't purchased them but those that have seem pleased.


----------



## kayyle

MademoiselleXO said:


> Managed to get this mint colored baby before the price increase! I love it  second arty of the month :x


 
I've seen a few pictures of the silver/mint prior to your post .. but I have to confess it was your pictures that tipped me over the edge! It's SO GORGEOUS 

I've been returning to a few websites that carried it hoping it'll be restocked... and persistance paid off! I scored one from Saks in size 7--- my size!! Must have been a return because shortly after the Mint was no longer offered in the selection. I just hope it was a size issue related return


----------



## Glamnatic

Ahh I love this thread!! Here are my three arty rings  I adore them! now I'm seeking to get the turquoise and the lapis one and I swear I'm done haha. Too bad my coral one fits a bit tight, the pink one suits me well even tho when they all are size 5, Im sure more than one here has same problem!


----------



## meerkat

I haven't seen the pink before... So nice. Oh my wish list for arty ring is getting longer


----------



## drnadsmd

I can only keep 1... which one should it be??


----------



## CourtneyMc22

drnadsmd said:


> I can only keep 1... which one should it be??



I like the turquoise better b/t these two, but they are both gorgeous!! Keep whichever one speaks to you!


----------



## jackietong

^ yup! Keep the one which makes ur heart skip a beat when you wear it! 

I love the cerise, love arty,( im partial to anything red) but the love arty is limited edition and was produced for valentine's...thus yhe 'love' engraving on the band


----------



## Glamnatic

drnadsmd said:


> I can only keep 1... which one should it be??



Pink one is AMAZING, what's that color called? I NEED it, I would keep that one the turquoise one is nice, but I've seen it over and over again...I keep seeing more colors of this ring and my wishlist gets longer haha


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Glamnatic said:


> Pink one is AMAZING, what's that color called? I NEED it, I would keep that one the turquoise one is nice, but I've seen it over and over again...I keep seeing more colors of this ring and my wishlist gets longer haha


that's the LOVE arty ring. It was a limited edition one (I think) for Valentine's day this year. It has "love" in script on the back.


----------



## Glamnatic

CourtneyMc22 said:


> that's the LOVE arty ring. It was a limited edition one (I think) for Valentine's day this year. It has "love" in script on the back.



Thanks!!! Only Harrods has it for sale, but for a size 7, I'm a size 5 on some finger in others 6, are you aware of the difference on sizing how much bigger is a size 7 from a 6? Thanks!


----------



## girlygeek

jackietong said:


> ^ yup! Keep the one which makes ur heart skip a beat when you wear it!
> 
> I love the cerise, love arty,( im partial to anything red) but the love arty is limited edition and was produced for valentine's...thus yhe 'love' engraving on the band



I wanted to get that but it was sold out in my size when I decided to get it (after contemplating for too long)


----------



## pixiejenna

drnadsmd said:


> I can only keep 1... which one should it be??



Love both of them. I love the pink more than the turquoise but I feel like the turquoise could be easier to wear depending on the colors in your wardrobe.


----------



## kiwishopper

I'd keep the fuschia one! It's too beautiful to return!! 



drnadsmd said:


> I can only keep 1... which one should it be??


----------



## drnadsmd

pixiejenna said:


> Love both of them. I love the pink more than the turquoise but I feel like the turquoise could be easier to wear depending on the colors in your wardrobe.



Thats exactly how I feel... and the turquoise one goes better with my nail polish colors


----------



## OneufaKnd

Has anyone seen these arty rings in person or have modeling pics of them? I'd love to see what one looks like from the top.

http://media.ysl.com/images/470x550/234209_Y2602_5260_A-ysl-women-ring-470x550.jpg


----------



## ruthfmc

Officially obsessed!

Can't wait for another one!!!!


----------



## butterfly_baby

haha "one has a problem" )
i am thinking about getting the coral as a sister to my Aqua, not sure if the 2012 corals look the same as the ones from last year though..*?*

well, here's my aqua 








Glamnatic said:


> Ahh I love this thread!! Here are my three arty rings  I adore them! now I'm seeking to get the turquoise and the lapis one and I swear I'm done haha. Too bad my coral one fits a bit tight, the pink one suits me well even tho when they all are size 5, Im sure more than one here has same problem!


----------



## drnadsmd

butterfly_baby said:


> haha "one has a problem" )
> i am thinking about getting the coral as a sister to my Aqua, not sure if the 2012 corals look the same as the ones from last year though..*?*
> 
> well, here's my aqua



I dont know anything about last years coral color, but I'm not a fan of the coral due to the amount of crackling it has. I wish it was more coral color and less black crackles!


----------



## sep

MademoiselleXO said:


> Managed to get this mint colored baby before the price increase! I love it  second arty of the month :x


 
*Is the blue one in this pic the same as this one on the ysl website?*

http://www.ysl.com/en_US/shop-produ...ts":{"196994Y1616":{"size":"05","color":"4200"


----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^ Love those silver Arty rings!!


----------



## MademoiselleXO

sep said:
			
		

> Is the blue one in this pic the same as this one on the ysl website?
> 
> http://www.ysl.com/en_US/shop-products/Women/Jewelry/Rings/ysl-arty-oval-ring-with-light-blue-stone-matte-silver-toned-finished-metal_804758760.html?recref=#!{"products":{"196994Y1616":{"size":"05","color":"4200"



Nope it's not


----------



## MademoiselleXO

ehemelay said:
			
		

> ^ ^ ^ Love those silver Arty rings!!



Thank you!


----------



## sep

MademoiselleXO said:


> Nope it's not


 
Darn...  Your rings are beautiful!  Any clue where I might find either one?


----------



## butterfly_baby

ohh the crackles is exacgtly why i like it  funny hehe 



drnadsmd said:


> I dont know anything about last years coral color, but I'm not a fan of the coral due to the amount of crackling it has. I wish it was more coral color and less black crackles!


----------



## Sdolls

I finally took the plunge and got one! I love it!!


----------



## drnadsmd

butterfly_baby said:


> ohh the crackles is exacgtly why i like it  funny hehe



Then your gonna love it!


----------



## <3juicy

sep said:


> Darn...  Your rings are beautiful!  Any clue where I might find either one?


 
It's back on Saks but only in a size 8.


----------



## sep

Oh man!!!  I wear a 6...  Thanks though!  I guess I better check daily just in case...


----------



## hinnie

Me rocking the Love Ring, even my tutor noticed and commented on it, he asked what stone it was cuz it really glows in real life.





and a couple more pics on my blog


----------



## Bulie

So I finally decided to buy one after lusting after it  for 5 years, so I went to pick it up this morning at my post box, I left it in my cab whilst I posted my mail, I was gone for less than I minute and it was gone . The cab driver says he didn't take it, and I know I didn't drop it anywhere, I'm so heart broken . Guess I'll continue to lust after all your beautiful rings


----------



## insane-maryjane

Bulie said:


> So I finally decided to buy one after lusting after it  for 5 years, so I went to pick it up this morning at my post box, I left it in my cab whilst I posted my mail, I was gone for less than I minute and it was gone . The cab driver says he didn't take it, and I know I didn't drop it anywhere, I'm so heart broken . Guess I'll continue to lust after all your beautiful rings




That's so horrible! I'm so very sorry to hear it. Don't give up, it just means another one will come your way in the future. Just keep it stashed in your bag or on you at all times!!! What color was it?


----------



## Glamnatic

hinnie said:


> Me rocking the Love Ring, even my tutor noticed and commented on it, he asked what stone it was cuz it really glows in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a couple more pics on my blog



It looks gorgeous on you!!! I just bought the same ring and I keep seeing wonderfull pics of it, just can't wait to get it, hope that it looks on me as good as it looks on you, adorable!


----------



## eggspig

Love this one!


----------



## Mima1104

eggspig said:
			
		

> Love this one!



That is pretty what is the colour of the stone if you don't mind me asking? I want one


----------



## Mima1104

eggspig said:
			
		

> Love this one!



Ohh so pretty, what colour stone is that?


----------



## eggspig

Mima1104 said:
			
		

> That is pretty what is the colour of the stone if you don't mind me asking? I want one



Malachite stone


----------



## ehemelay

eggspig said:


> Love this one!




Wow - the malachite really pops against the silver setting.  That is one beautiful arty ring!


----------



## Ljlj

Hello lovely ladies. I was in San Francisco and checked out this store called jeremys. jeremys.com. They have really good stuff and I was able to score an arty ring, size 7. I was so thrilled about my find. I'm not very familiar but I think this is an arty dots. It was in good condition but then when we got home, I noticed there's a chip that wasn't there before. And I even put the ring in a jewelry pouch. Anybody knows how to fix this? TIA.


----------



## ruthie_1

Anyone notice that these rings have gone up in price? I noticed they used cost £165 in the UK. I bought mine in March and now they're £180!


----------



## kiwishopper

This is my first YSL (out of the two), in lapis


----------



## dchildaries

there are some interesting new color on us YSL site.
if not only if they raise the price, I probably would tempt to get the brown or the green!!


----------



## troethke

I adore these Arty rings! Thanks to this thread for introducing me to them. I decided to buy a couple during Saks F&F, too bad I didn't become interested before the price increases. My blue(cipria) arrived from Saks with a noticeable scratch on the glass. I'm in love with this combo and don't think I'll be able to find it again in my size. What do you think of taking this ring to a watch repair shop? Maybe they can polish out the scratch? Thanks, everyone!


----------



## fashion16

"polishing" glass doesn't sound possible or practical. I would personally return it. Very rarely is glass repaired where you can't tell it was damaged.



troethke said:


> I adore these Arty rings! Thanks to this thread for introducing me to them. I decided to buy a couple during Saks F&F, too bad I didn't become interested before the price increases. My blue(cipria) arrived from Saks with a noticeable scratch on the glass. I'm in love with this combo and don't think I'll be able to find it again in my size. What do you think of taking this ring to a watch repair shop? Maybe they can polish out the scratch? Thanks, everyone!


----------



## lim_vicky

Holy cow! Did anyone take a look at the awesome new colors on the YSL.com website? I'm practically drooling. Really thinking about getting that silver with ice stone. That ring would go great with ANY nail polish color! Let me know your thoughts! 

media.ysl.com/images/470x550/304215_Y166H_1902_A-ysl-women-arty-ring-470x550.jpg


----------



## ashleyroe

i did it! i just pulled the trigger on an arty ring!

i've had one too many instances where i was holding out on something, went back, and it was gone. so i decided to do it before it was too late.

i couldn't get into the ones with the big-*** gems on them; not my style, so i got a different one. but it's loveeeeeeeeee. i can't wait to show you guys.


----------



## cvlshopaholic

it came 

i got a size 7 which is my regular ring finger size..i was hopeful it might be a bit roomy and fit on my middle finger as well but i tried that and it got stuck! (you can see my finger is still red lol)

i think i prefer it on the ring finger though, it also fits on my index which looks good too


----------



## prettysquare

What a lovely mix of colors! I uses that's this seasons new item. Live it!


----------



## prettysquare

Stupid phone. I mean to say I LOVE it and that I guess it's this season's new colour.


----------



## Megs

And now I've found a new obsession! Thanks for all the pics everyone


----------



## lilximi

So I got my arty ring today, the size 5 fits me perfectly 
What color of my nails should I do to match the ring tho?


----------



## fashion16

Personally, I think you could really go w/ any color. A red-orange would pop, a gold fleck would be a good "neutral" or even a french manicure.


----------



## limvicky

Just got my new arty ring in the mail! I am so infatuated. Let me know what you think of it!


----------



## IramImtiaz

limvicky said:


> Just got my new arty ring in the mail! I am so infatuated. Let me know what you think of it!



Oh wow that is a stunner! I want one of my own now


----------



## cvlshopaholic

limvicky said:


> Just got my new arty ring in the mail! I am so infatuated. Let me know what you think of it!



I bookmarked this one the other night after mine came and I realized I couldn't just have one..your picture is making it hard for me not to pull the trigger and order it now! it's stunning


----------



## ehemelay

limvicky said:


> Just got my new arty ring in the mail! I am so infatuated. Let me know what you think of it!



Love it!  That icy stone is stunning.  Looks like you can wear it with almost anything...


----------



## ckdbwlswpsl

Anyone know where I could find this ring in the US?


----------



## sep

limvicky said:


> Just got my new arty ring in the mail! I am so infatuated. Let me know what you think of it!


 
Love it! Congrats!!!


----------



## laica

I got an arty ring last year and the fit on my finger was fine, I've since lost weight and now it's too big by about a size or two. Anyone know what I can get to make it a bit smaller?


----------



## ashleyroe

i'm sitting here waiting patiently for mine to arrive today


----------



## summerrain

ckdbwlswpsl said:


> Anyone know where I could find this ring in the US?


I've been stalking the arty ring collection at saks for a couple of weeks.  I think they got a new shipment in! 

ckdbwlswpsl, the ring you were looking for almost looks like a cross between these 2.
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...t&sid=13773FED9100&Ntt=arty&N=0&bmUID=jtOYhk0
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...t&sid=13773FED9100&Ntt=arty&N=0&bmUID=jtOYhk2

You might want to try calling the New York YSL store!  I've seen arty rings in store there occasionally.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

ckdbwlswpsl said:


> Anyone know where I could find this ring in the US?


This is the Azure color from last season. At first it seemed like only international stores had this color, but eventually Saks got it. I'm assuming its sold out now, but you may still be able to find it at other online stores. 



summerrain said:


> I've been stalking the arty ring collection at saks for a couple of weeks.  I think they got a new shipment in!
> 
> ckdbwlswpsl, the ring you were looking for almost looks like a cross between these 2.
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...t&sid=13773FED9100&Ntt=arty&N=0&bmUID=jtOYhk0
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...t&sid=13773FED9100&Ntt=arty&N=0&bmUID=jtOYhk2
> 
> You might want to try calling the New York YSL store!  I've seen arty rings in store there occasionally.



Gorgeous new rings!


----------



## ashleyroe

i'm gonna have to tell you.... i like it, but i'm not head over heals like i'd thought i'd be.












i think i expected more? but i'm sure this thing will grow on me.
i'd have to see the stone style ones in person, to decide if i'd like one of those.


----------



## tanya devi

I'm with you..I have 7 arty's so thought I would give this exact one a try but sadly it just didn't have that arty magic so back it went..for me maybe it was the enamel effect?


----------



## ashleyroe

tanya devi said:


> I'm with you..I have 7 arty's so thought I would give this exact one a try but sadly it just didn't have that arty magic so back it went..for me maybe it was the enamel effect?


 
well i like it enough that it won't go back, but i think you're right. the enamel, is just blah. i love the purple, which is why i bought it in the first place and i wanted a gold costume piece. i just wasn't wow'ed when i opened the satin pouch.

maybe a nail polish color change is in order? i think it's clashin' with the neon pink


----------



## sep

ashleyroe said:


> i'm gonna have to tell you.... i like it, but i'm not head over heals like i'd thought i'd be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i expected more? but i'm sure this thing will grow on me.
> i'd have to see the stone style ones in person, to decide if i'd like one of those.


 
I was able to try them on in the store recently and although it didn't have as much of the wow factor as the oval arty alone...  it looks really good with the oval on another finger (same hand)!  I loved the one you have with the turquoise oval arty!  The complimented each other really well!  Congrats!


----------



## soleilbrun

limvicky said:


> just got my new arty ring in the mail! I am so infatuated. Let me know what you think of it!


 
oooh, ooohhhh, ooooohhhhh!


----------



## lim_vicky

laica said:


> I got an arty ring last year and the fit on my finger was fine, I've since lost weight and now it's too big by about a size or two. Anyone know what I can get to make it a bit smaller?



I don't think there's any way to resize fashion jewelry material. But I read a blog that shows us to use double sided tape. I did it, and it works perfectly! It just has to be changed every few days or a week. 

Here's a link to a blog that shows you how she does it.
http://www.extrapetite.com/2011/02/ysl-arty-rings-for-petite-fingers.html

Hope it helps!


----------



## lim_vicky

summerrain said:


> I've been stalking the arty ring collection at saks for a couple of weeks.  I think they got a new shipment in!
> 
> ckdbwlswpsl, the ring you were looking for almost looks like a cross between these 2.
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...t&sid=13773FED9100&Ntt=arty&N=0&bmUID=jtOYhk0
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...t&sid=13773FED9100&Ntt=arty&N=0&bmUID=jtOYhk2
> 
> You might want to try calling the New York YSL store!  I've seen arty rings in store there occasionally.



O.M.G!!! The navy one is beautiful! I wish there was a decent picture of the brown one.


----------



## laica

lim_vicky said:


> I don't think there's any way to resize fashion jewelry material. But I read a blog that shows us to use double sided tape. I did it, and it works perfectly! It just has to be changed every few days or a week.
> 
> Here's a link to a blog that shows you how she does it.
> http://www.extrapetite.com/2011/02/ysl-arty-rings-for-petite-fingers.html
> 
> Hope it helps!



Ah thank you! Thats what I meant, wouldn't like to try and alter the actual ring just incase it went wrong! I'll definitely look into the sticky foam that should work a treat since I just want something to stop it slipping off my finger. Thanks again


----------



## ashleyroe

laica said:


> Ah thank you! Thats what I meant, wouldn't like to try and alter the actual ring just incase it went wrong! I'll definitely look into the sticky foam that should work a treat since I just want something to stop it slipping off my finger. Thanks again


 
i think ive heard of people soldering little bumps on the inside of e-rings so that it won't turn. it might help it so it wont sllip too? *shrug*


----------



## rkys12

I want to buy my 1st ring but stuck so suggest me which ring I should buy
Turquoise ,coral or dark green http://www.ysl.com/en_US/shop-products/Women/Jewelry/Rings/ysl-arty-oval-ring-with-dark-green-stone_804939592.html?recref=#!{"products":{"304215Y161R":{"size":"04","color":"3011"}}}
I want to wear it with  my every dress so help me


----------



## rkys12

This is dark green one


----------



## diana27arvi

Wearing my Arty today &#9786;


----------



## sep

monap_1981 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I really love both of these YSL rings - the arty ovale ring (in turquoise) and arty dots ring (in deep blue).
> 
> Here are the links:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1271813974634&ev19=1:10
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1271814005814&ev19=1:15
> 
> 
> I can't buy both, can only buy one. Please help me choose which one!
> 
> Please list pros and cons for both rings! Thanks!


 
I have the first and I LOVE it!  It looks even more beautiful IRL!  They are both amazing though so I'm sure you will be happy with either one!


----------



## lim_vicky

Just though I'd share my army of YSL rings! I'd love to see other people's collections too please.


----------



## Mima1104

lim_vicky said:
			
		

> Just though I'd share my army of YSL rings! I'd love to see other people's collections too please.



Gorgeous the colours are amazing! Congrats on your little army! They are to die for!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

lim_vicky said:


> Just though I'd share my army of YSL rings! I'd love to see other people's collections too please.



Gorgeous!!! Beautiful picture too!


----------



## bella.ngotang

lim_vicky said:


> Just though I'd share my army of YSL rings! I'd love to see other people's collections too please.


very nice color selection !!


----------



## bella.ngotang

eclectic.satire said:


> Hey everyone! This is my first post on Purseforum. Thought I would start off with my arty ring collection.  Got most of my rings in SGP, except for the purple (HKG) and the Love Arty (TW). I prefer silver hardware to gold, and am currently on the look out for a blue stone with silver hardware.
> 
> View attachment 1622633
> 
> 
> Excuse the lousy photo quality. Took it with my iPhone.


 i likeee


----------



## ashleyroe

lim_vicky said:


> Just though I'd share my army of YSL rings! I'd love to see other people's collections too please.


 
that green one catches my eye every time i see it.


----------



## preppy_in_pink

Hi ladies! After stalking and drooling over your rings for a while, I finally ordered and received my first! Got it on NAP on sale and it arrived 2 days after I ordered it! 






So happy! I think I feel a new addiction starting! Thanks for letting me crash your thread and happy Friday, everyone!!!


----------



## susu1978

My husband got me these for v day


----------



## Glamnatic

susu1978 said:


> My husband got me these for v day



Adorable! I wonder if the cuff is heavy, is it?


----------



## ilovedomo

got my first arty ring last evening and wore it out for supper immediately  

just thought i'd share my excitement with everyone here!~~


----------



## CourtneyMc22

So has anyone purchased Cobalt from Saks??? I'm confused b/c the small pic of the color is most definitely a pic of turquoise (one of the first colors produced, which I own), but when you click in the picture the ring is a darker version of the veiny look (which I'm assuming is actually Cobalt). I'd like to add cobalt to my collection, but I haven't seen any pics of it on tPF. Anyone have this color?? 

Link: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Laurent&N=4294912443+306418140&bmUID=juPte_S


----------



## Glamnatic

ilovedomo said:
			
		

> got my first arty ring last evening and wore it out for supper immediately
> 
> just thought i'd share my excitement with everyone here!~~



Ahhh this ring hunts me!!!! It's SO pretty congrats!!! I must get my hands on one of them, where did you get yours???


----------



## Glamnatic

This is the last arty I got, bought it from eBay for just 200. Definitely lapis is one of the prettiest I own, I'm in love .


----------



## whathewhat

closetoreal said:


> Just got my first Arty ring!  Ordered it from Saks. They only had size 6 and 8 available so I took a gamble and got the 6. Unfortunately, it's a bit too big, but I feel like when the weather warms up it'll fit better. I'm sure I can also add a temporary ring sizer inside if I need to. Luckily, the heaviness of the stone kind of keeps it in place on my finger, if that makes any sense lol.
> 
> Only have an instagram pic of it for now, will probably take better pics with my camera later



Is this silver Arty with light green stone still available anywhere? I have been hunting to no avail


----------



## ashleyroe

whathewhat said:


> Is this silver Arty with light green stone still available anywhere? I have been hunting to no avail


 
oh noooooooo. don't tell me taht !


----------



## ilovedomo

Glamnatic said:


> Ahhh this ring hunts me!!!! It's SO pretty congrats!!! I must get my hands on one of them, where did you get yours???


I got mine at the boutique in Singapore


----------



## ilovedomo

Glamnatic said:


> Ahhh this ring hunts me!!!! It's SO pretty congrats!!! I must get my hands on one of them, where did you get yours???





ashleyroe said:


> oh noooooooo. don't tell me taht !



Before I got mine at the boutique, I did a search online and couldn't find a store that had it in stock. However, it's definitely still available in the Singapore boutique  I just made another trip to the boutique today!


----------



## whathewhat

ilovedomo said:


> Before I got mine at the boutique, I did a search online and couldn't find a store that had it in stock. However, it's definitely still available in the Singapore boutique  I just made another trip to the boutique today!



Do you mind sharing how much your Arty cost you in Singapore? Thanks!


----------



## ilovedomo

whathewhat said:


> Do you mind sharing how much your Arty cost you in Singapore? Thanks!


This design retails in the boutique for SGD400.


----------



## Kyanite

whathewhat said:


> Is this silver Arty with light green stone still available anywhere? I have been hunting to no avail



I know 2 online stores where it's still available  
Unfortunately only in size 7 ((


Does anyone know where can I find arty oval in white enamel?


----------



## Glamnatic

Kyanite said:
			
		

> I know 2 online stores where it's still available
> Unfortunately only in size 7 ((
> 
> Does anyone know where can I find arty oval in white enamel?



What website is it??


----------



## Glamnatic

My updated arty ring family portrait


----------



## mcpro

Kyanite said:
			
		

> I know 2 online stores where it's still available
> Unfortunately only in size 7 ((
> 
> Does anyone know where can I find arty oval in white enamel?



What website it is? Thanks

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Kyanite

First
http://www.bagheeraboutique.com/en-US/product/2239

Second
http://www.cricket-fashion.com/acce...lver-plated-ring-with-green-glass-stone-p6815


Good luck!!!


----------



## Kyanite

Glamnatic said:


> My updated arty ring family portrait



Precious family 

The turquoise one is so sweet


----------



## preppy_in_pink

Glamnatic said:


> My updated arty ring family portrait



Wow! What a beautiful family! Congratulations!!


----------



## cascherping

I've been admiring all of your gorgeous Arty rings over the years and finally took the plunge a couple of weeks ago when I saw my size finally available on netaporter- and I absolutely love it! Sorry - this isn't the best pic of it, but you get the idea


----------



## CDNinNYC

So sad.  Finally found my favourite Arty in my size at Saks online and they set me a scratched one. And now they are out of my size again.


----------



## chikapinku

cascherping said:


> I've been admiring all of your gorgeous Arty rings over the years and finally took the plunge a couple of weeks ago when I saw my size finally available on netaporter- and I absolutely love it! Sorry - this isn't the best pic of it, but you get the idea



Beautiful pic, love your jewellery layering! 



CDNinNYC said:


> So sad.  Finally found my favourite Arty in my size at Saks online and they set me a scratched one. And now they are out of my size again.



Aww, that's really disappointing. Hope you find another!


----------



## chikapinku

Oops, forgot to add... anyone seen this one? Thoughts?


----------



## rynnzy

My first arty ring  i think im in *heart*


----------



## Glamnatic

rynnzy said:
			
		

> My first arty ring  i think im in *heart*



Adorable !! I just got the same one pre owned on eBay for jus 129, I'm so happy I've always wanted this color since I saw it on Alexa Chung back in 2009 a classic!!!! Yours is beautifully congratulations!!!


----------



## rynnzy

Glamnatic said:
			
		

> Adorable !! I just got the same one pre owned on eBay for jus 129, I'm so happy I've always wanted this color since I saw it on Alexa Chung back in 2009 a classic!!!! Yours is beautifully congratulations!!!



Thankss 
Wow! You are so lucky that got yours in really cheap!! Got mine fm Italy &euro;195 without tax refund *sad* 
I think this color is such a great start for the collections as its look really classic!! 
Congratz on your beauty pre owned tooo!!


----------



## CC.XOXO

Just arrived!! ))


----------



## CC.XOXO

Do you guys think that the gap btw the stone & the gold around it is too big?


----------



## fashion16

CC.XOXO said:
			
		

> Do you guys think that the gap btw the stone & the gold around it is too big?



Personally, it would bug me. I have two artys on their way to me from saks. I am curious to see if mine have that large of a gap. If so, they are probably going back.


----------



## kath.thy

Hi Ladies! I'm ordering my first arty ring right and I need help with sizing. I'm undecided between a size 4 or 5. I checked the measurements and net-a-porter says the size 4 has a circumference of 50mm whilst the 5 is 52mm. I know there's only 2mm difference. I want to wear it on my index finger and that measures 50mm snuggly. Should I size up and get the size 5? I'm worried the 4 may be to snug even though thats what my measurement suggest. I'm ready to check out so please help me ASAP! thanks in advance!


----------



## hinnie

kath.thy said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm ordering my first arty ring right and I need help with sizing. I'm undecided between a size 4 or 5. I checked the measurements and net-a-porter says the size 4 has a circumference of 50mm whilst the 5 is 52mm. I know there's only 2mm difference. I want to wear it on my index finger and that measures 50mm snuggly. Should I size up and get the size 5? I'm worried the 4 may be to snug even though thats what my measurement suggest. I'm ready to check out so please help me ASAP! thanks in advance!



You should definitely get the 5, YSL has been making the rings very tight lately. And better to get the looser one since after a while your finger molds itself to the ring shape. One of my rings is the right size normally which is a 5, it's fine when I put it one but after a minute my finger turned blue cuz the ring cut off my circulation lol.


----------



## chicology

chikapinku said:


> Oops, forgot to add... anyone seen this one? Thoughts?



Lovely...looks so regal


----------



## chongyuo

lilximi said:
			
		

> So I got my arty ring today, the size 5 fits me perfectly
> What color of my nails should I do to match the ring tho?



Is this the one that currently sell @ net a porter ?


----------



## kath.thy

hinnie said:


> You should definitely get the 5, YSL has been making the rings very tight lately. And better to get the looser one since after a while your finger molds itself to the ring shape. One of my rings is the right size normally which is a 5, it's fine when I put it one but after a minute my finger turned blue cuz the ring cut off my circulation lol.



Thanks! I ordered the size 5. Hopefully it fits. I can't wait!


----------



## fashion16

kath.thy said:
			
		

> Thanks! I ordered the size 5. Hopefully it fits. I can't wait!



I just got these two in the mail and I am not sure what I think. I have been obsessed for months and now that I have them, I am not sure that they make my heart sing. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Glamnatic

fashion16 said:
			
		

> I just got these two in the mail and I am not sure what I think. I have been obsessed for months and now that I have them, I am not sure that they make my heart sing. What do you ladies think?



Love them I'm currently craving that silver one!! Amazing and so easy to combine!


----------



## bella.ngotang

fashion16 said:
			
		

> I just got these two in the mail and I am not sure what I think. I have been obsessed for months and now that I have them, I am not sure that they make my heart sing. What do you ladies think?



The silver one is absolutely beautiful !


----------



## tanya devi

Keep the Silver, return the gold


----------



## soleilbrun

fashion16 said:


> I just got these two in the mail and I am not sure what I think. I have been obsessed for months and now that I have them, I am not sure that they make my heart sing. What do you ladies think?


 
The silver one is AbFab! I'd say keep them both. I'm a lover of red too.

I have a new recruit I'd like to share


----------



## wecos77

fashion16 said:


> I just got these two in the mail and I am not sure what I think. I have been obsessed for months and now that I have them, I am not sure that they make my heart sing. What do you ladies think?



Where did you get that silver one? Reminds me of Ice I love it!


----------



## fashion16

wecos77 said:
			
		

> Where did you get that silver one? Reminds me of Ice I love it!



Saks.com


----------



## tracy15006

fashion16 said:


> I just got these two in the mail and I am not sure what I think. I have been obsessed for months and now that I have them, I am not sure that they make my heart sing. What do you ladies think?


I like the pink one!


----------



## Ceeyahd

I prefer the silver ring, however I would enjoy either.


----------



## MinnieMo

Hi everyone!
I've been following this thread for awhile and I am pleased to present my first YSL ring! I bought it while on holiday in Europe

The photo does not do it justice! It is absolutely stunning in real life.
Black with light pink and sky blue flecks.
Love it!


----------



## voidgirl

Love this ring too


----------



## ehemelay

MinnieMo said:


> Hi everyone!
> I've been following this thread for awhile and I am pleased to present my first YSL ring! I bought it while on holiday in Europe
> 
> The photo does not do it justice! It is absolutely stunning in real life.
> Black with light pink and sky blue flecks.
> Love it!



Wow!  I have never seen that color before.  It's just beautiful.  Congrats!


----------



## oddinary

Can anyone tell me how much the rings cost in Hong Kong dollars? Thanks 

EDIT: Okay, I just read they are $2200 in this thread back in Feb 2012. Has the price increased again? I paid $1600 last summer (~US$260). So expensive now!


----------



## hinnie

My new addition to the Arty family






Love love love, so pretty in real life.

A couple more pics on my blog


----------



## oddinary

hinnie said:


> My new addition to the Arty family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love love love, so pretty in real life.
> 
> A couple more pics on my blog



Ah, that's the ring I want to buy! So pretty!! x

PS. I just read your blog. I love it!! (From a fellow beauty addict, hehe)


----------



## Blueclover22

7dragonpearl said:
			
		

> I noticed that on the YSL website it's mentioned that the arty ring is made in Costa Rica. I examine my own ring and there is no mention of the manufacture place. The greatest irony is that the silk pouch accompanying the ring is labelled "made in Italy"  !!!



I've been wondering the same thing!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## jsc6

hinnie said:


> My new addition to the Arty family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love love love, so pretty in real life.
> 
> A couple more pics on my blog



OMG I absolutely LOVE LOVE your ring.  Its beautiful


----------



## Aab1983

i have a question where can i buy the arty ring at? looked online and there are no stores at all around me and thats something i would want to try on before i buy so do they sell them at nordstorms or saks or neimans or any other deparment store?


----------



## MissIndependent

Ive got this two and im thinking about getting a new one


----------



## girlygeek

Just got my first arty ring! I realized the price has increased in Singapore  used to be SGD390 but it's now SGD400!


----------



## troethke

So after a lot of stalking, I was finally able to get hold of the Love ring. Its so pretty, even though the color seems uneven....a couple areas at the edge of the glass are very slightly paler than the rest of the ring. Judging from so many online pictures, this seems really common for the Love Arty?


----------



## fashion16

troethke said:
			
		

> So after a lot of stalking, I was finally able to get hold of the Love ring. Its so pretty, even though the color seems uneven....a couple areas at the edge of the glass are very slightly paler than the rest of the ring. Judging from so many online pictures, this seems really common for the Love Arty?



Where did you get the love ring? I have been looking all over for it!


----------



## girlygeek

wearing my arty ring with tory burch and diy arm candy! love the versatility of the colors


----------



## troethke

fashion16 said:


> Where did you get the love ring? I have been looking all over for it!



I checked the Saks website nearly everyday and it popped up. It was probably a return, but I took that chance for the Love ring! I'm still checking for the blue cipria ring since the one they sent me was damaged, but no luck.


----------



## Glamnatic

troethke said:
			
		

> So after a lot of stalking, I was finally able to get hold of the Love ring. Its so pretty, even though the color seems uneven....a couple areas at the edge of the glass are very slightly paler than the rest of the ring. Judging from so many online pictures, this seems really common for the Love Arty?



Yup mine looks the same so it's normal, enjoy your arty love ring!!!


----------



## Kyanite

Does anybody see new colors of ring on Saks.com? 
Want to order the "cream" , what do you think?


----------



## oddinary

Went to the YSL store in Central, Hong Kong today. Arty rings are HK$2300.

Really wanted to buy the silver arty, with the silver stone! But somehow it doesn't look at nice in person as it does in pictures?  I also saw the silver one with a mint/pink stone. SA told me they have sizes 5 and 8 available.

And strangely, size 7 and 8 fits exactly the same on me!!


----------



## Glamnatic

oddinary said:
			
		

> Went to the YSL store in Central, Hong Kong today. Arty rings are HK$2300.
> 
> Really wanted to buy the silver arty, with the silver stone! But somehow it doesn't look at nice in person as it does in pictures?  I also saw the silver one with a mint/pink stone. SA told me they have sizes 5 and 8 available.
> 
> And strangely, size 7 and 8 fits exactly the same on me!!



Arty rings fit strangely most of my rings are a size 5 and some of them fit smaller :S! Too bad the silver one doesn't look as good! The mint one is adorable!!!! I want that one but I'm baning myself from buying more


----------



## girlygeek

oddinary said:
			
		

> Went to the YSL store in Central, Hong Kong today. Arty rings are HK$2300.
> 
> Really wanted to buy the silver arty, with the silver stone! But somehow it doesn't look at nice in person as it does in pictures?  I also saw the silver one with a mint/pink stone. SA told me they have sizes 5 and 8 available.
> 
> And strangely, size 7 and 8 fits exactly the same on me!!



i think the sizing is not uniform through the sizes! when i was trying my ring i tried all the size 8s and there were a few that felt more like size 7. i guess perhaps since it's handcrafted the sizes will vary


----------



## ekrause

@lim_vicky I'm so in love with the silver ice arty ring. I'm lusting about it but I have only seen it in Europe in the dark silver (like gunmetal) option. Woul you mind sharing the style ID of it? I will appreciate it do much!!


----------



## ekrause

lim_vicky said:


> Just though I'd share my army of YSL rings! I'd love to see other people's collections too please.


Yesterday, 02:29 PM	 * #2115
ekrause
Member
*
Joined: May 2012
Location: Zurich, Switzerland
Posts: 1

I'm so in love with the silver ice arty ring. I'm lusting about it but I have only seen it in Europe in the dark silver (like gunmetal) option. Woul you mind sharing the style ID of it? I will appreciate it do much!!
   *


----------



## airisuu

Did anyone get this new baby pink one yet? It's soo gorgeous I wanna see someone wearing it! Anyone got a photo?


----------



## lim_vicky

ekrause said:


> Yesterday, 02:29 PM     * #2115
> ekrause
> Member
> *
> Joined: May 2012
> Location: Zurich, Switzerland
> Posts: 1
> 
> I'm so in love with the silver ice arty ring. I'm lusting about it but I have only seen it in Europe in the dark silver (like gunmetal) option. Woul you mind sharing the style ID of it? I will appreciate it do much!!
> *




Hi there! I bought mine straight from the ysl.com website. I think there may be only a dark silver hardware for the ice ring.

Here is the link:
http://www.ysl.com/en_US/shop-products/Women/Jewelry/Rings/ysl-arty-oval-ring-with-ice-stone_804939596.html?recref=#!{%22products%22:{%22304215Y166H%22:{%22size%22:%2204%22,%22color%22:%221902%22}}}


----------



## NeonLights

Looking to purchase my first arty and i can't decide between the turquoise and pink.. thoughts?

Here they are on NAP..

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312971?cm_sp=we_recommend-_-312971-_-slot1

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312966


----------



## ChaiTeaLate

Anyone from singapore here? Wondering if the YSL sg boutique sells a wide variation of arty rings and how much is it in SGD? Thanks!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

NeonLights said:


> Looking to purchase my first arty and i can't decide between the turquoise and pink.. thoughts?
> 
> Here they are on NAP..
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312971?cm_sp=we_recommend-_-312971-_-slot1
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312966


 My turquoise gets the most compliments of the 4 I own. I love the marbled look, so I'd say that would be my vote!


----------



## mx1

ekrause said:


> Yesterday, 02:29 PM	 * #2115
> ekrause
> Member
> *
> Joined: May 2012
> Location: Zurich, Switzerland
> Posts: 1
> 
> I'm so in love with the silver ice arty ring. I'm lusting about it but I have only seen it in Europe in the dark silver (like gunmetal) option. Woul you mind sharing the style ID of it? I will appreciate it do much!!
> *



hi! there is only one hardware for this ring. i just bought a piece a few weeks ago and i am totally in love with it. i actually think the darker metal helps bring out the "iciness" of the stone!

here's a pic of it on my hand, not to be an enabler or anything.......


----------



## mx1

ChaiTeaLate said:


> Anyone from singapore here? Wondering if the YSL sg boutique sells a wide variation of arty rings and how much is it in SGD? Thanks!



last i checked, artys go for 400sgd. they don't have a very wide selection of rings..especially since they sell quite fast i think!


----------



## jacc

ChaiTeaLate said:


> Anyone from singapore here? Wondering if the YSL sg boutique sells a wide variation of arty rings and how much is it in SGD? Thanks!



im a SG girl... but not sure of the price either...


----------



## Michelllim9

Hello everyone, I love all your arty rings!


----------



## Michelllim9

Hey everyone, I wanted to ask, I am from Indonesia and I am still 15. I want to order an arty ring from NAP and the arty ring costs £146, I am using my mom's mastercard. Will it be converted from £146 to Indonesia's currency? If the arrival date changes will it be converted from the day I purchase the ring or the day my arty ring arrives? (I know it's a dumb question, but please help me, I am new to everything. Thank you so much!


----------



## ChaiTeaLate

mx1 said:
			
		

> last i checked, artys go for 400sgd. they don't have a very wide selection of rings..especially since they sell quite fast i think!



Yikes 400 dollars? Guess I'm better off buying from net-a-porter. It's still cheaper even after the shipping cost and import duties!

But there's something about buying straight fr the boutique.. I guess no harm checking out.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## ChaiTeaLate

Michelllim9 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, I wanted to ask, I am from Indonesia and I am still 15. I want to order an arty ring from NAP and the arty ring costs £146, I am using my mom's mastercard. Will it be converted from £146 to Indonesia's currency? If the arrival date changes will it be converted from the day I purchase the ring or the day my arty ring arrives? (I know it's a dumb question, but please help me, I am new to everything. Thank you so much!



£146 is not including shipping fees and import duties which if you ship (import) to Indonesia, is IDR1,000,000. And if you buy luxury goods, in Indonesia there is a tax for luxury which can cost up to 40%.

Your mom's credit card will be charged in IDR inclusive of shipping fees, import duties, and tax. The customs process is tedious when you ship to Indonesia. Save yourself the trouble and buy straight from the boutique will be my advice.

I know cause I'm Indonesian living in Singapore. Hope I helped.


----------



## Michelllim9

ChaiTeaLate said:


> £146 is not including shipping fees and import duties which if you ship (import) to Indonesia, is IDR1,000,000. And if you buy luxury goods, in Indonesia there is a tax for luxury which can cost up to 40%.
> 
> Your mom's credit card will be charged in IDR inclusive of shipping fees, import duties, and tax. The customs process is tedious when you ship to Indonesia. Save yourself the trouble and buy straight from the boutique will be my advice.
> 
> I know cause I'm Indonesian living in Singapore. Hope I helped.



But in NAP it states that there will be no shipping cost and also neither duties nor tax. In the payment process the subtotal is £146. So if I paid for the ring, I should still pay for the tax, import duties and shipping fees? Oh that is horrible, thank you very much, thank God I haven't buy it.
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/182464
Anyway may I know, do the shops in Singapore have this ring?


----------



## ChaiTeaLate

Michelllim9 said:
			
		

> But in NAP it states that there will be no shipping cost and also neither duties nor tax. In the payment process the subtotal is £146. So if I paid for the ring, I should still pay for the tax, import duties and shipping fees? Oh that is horrible, thank you very much, thank God I haven't buy it.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/182464
> Anyway may I know, do the shops in Singapore have this ring?



For shipping, if NAP says "free international shipping" then there will be no shipping costs.

Of course NAP doesn't charge you the tax and import duties, it's the government and you have to pay when you receive the package in Indonesia.

Well I'm glad I've helped  I was asking the same question, and one lady here told me YSL sg sells artys, but not much and usually sells fast. They go for 400sgd


----------



## Michelllim9

Really, thank you very much. If you weren't telling, I might have already bought it by now. It was previously 390 right, and a year ago it was about 280. The price goes up and up and up, there are not many options too, anyone knows if pre-order is allowed?


----------



## Michelllim9

Can anyone show the bronze stone with old gold details?


----------



## mx1

Michelllim9 said:


> But in NAP it states that there will be no shipping cost and also neither duties nor tax. In the payment process the subtotal is £146. So if I paid for the ring, I should still pay for the tax, import duties and shipping fees? Oh that is horrible, thank you very much, thank God I haven't buy it.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/182464
> Anyway may I know, do the shops in Singapore have this ring?



hi there, i was just at YSL ion orchard today and i did see this ring there. not sure of the sizes available though, but you can call them and ask


----------



## mx1

ChaiTeaLate said:


> Yikes 400 dollars? Guess I'm better off buying from net-a-porter. It's still cheaper even after the shipping cost and import duties!
> 
> But there's something about buying straight fr the boutique.. I guess no harm checking out.
> 
> Thanks for the info!



oh wow i didn't know net a porter would be cheaper.. are they on sale or something? europe (london)'s only about 40sgd cheaper excluding shipping, but we do get VAT back. hate the price increases  anyway, good luck with your arty hunting!

p/s love your username, it's one of my favourite drinks


----------



## NANI1972

Can anyone give me some advice on sizing? How do the arty rings run, TTS? Thanks


----------



## girlygeek

mx1 said:
			
		

> oh wow i didn't know net a porter would be cheaper.. are they on sale or something? europe (london)'s only about 40sgd cheaper excluding shipping, but we do get VAT back. hate the price increases  anyway, good luck with your arty hunting!
> 
> p/s love your username, it's one of my favourite drinks



i still prefer to get mine at the boutique, i find the sizing a bit of a hit and miss. different rings of the same size can be quite different! hence i feel safer to try the actual ring that i'm getting. if the ring is bought online it'll be hard to return it. but the price increase is quite a pinch.  i got my arty at 400sgd too


----------



## JosieS

Are these rings the same? Or is the metal on the net-a-porter one darker..?

www.ysl.eu/en_GB/shop-products/Wome...ne-silver-toned-finished-metal_804644913.html

www.net-a-porter.com/product/312970


----------



## twilldy

hinnie said:


> My new addition to the Arty family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love love love, so pretty in real life.
> 
> A couple more pics on my blog



LOVE it ! love your blog aswell , ive added you to my favorites list on my blog


----------



## ekrause

mx1 said:
			
		

> hi! there is only one hardware for this ring. i just bought a piece a few weeks ago and i am totally in love with it. i actually think the darker metal helps bring out the "iciness" of the stone!
> 
> here's a pic of it on my hand, not to be an enabler or anything.......



Yours look so pretty! This one exactly is the one which is available at YSL Europe. Thanks so much for the picture, seeing you wearing it helps a lot! ^^


----------



## ekrause

lim_vicky said:
			
		

> Hi there! I bought mine straight from the ysl.com website. I think there may be only a dark silver hardware for the ice ring.
> 
> Here is the link:
> http://www.ysl.com/en_US/shop-products/Women/Jewelry/Rings/ysl-arty-oval-ring-with-ice-stone_804939596.html?recref=#!{%22products%22:{%22304215Y166H%22:{%22size%22:%2204%22,%22color%22:%221902%22}}}



Thank you Vicky!!! ^^


----------



## nana princess

just received yesterday ! so thankful for free ship from NAP!


----------



## QTbebe

airisuu said:


> Did anyone get this new baby pink one yet? It's soo gorgeous I wanna see someone wearing it! Anyone got a photo?



as soon as I saw this, i feel in love!! Must have!!! it's so perfect with the silver


----------



## ehemelay

airisuu said:


> Did anyone get this new baby pink one yet? It's soo gorgeous I wanna see someone wearing it! Anyone got a photo?



Lovely!  I was set on the ice/silver ring, but now I'm thinking about the pale pink instead...

I have the pink cabachon Arty with gold finish, but that color is much more saturated and has a warm tone.  The stock photo of silver/pink seems to have a cool tone.  I think the pink could be as versatile with silver as the ice stone.

Decisions, decisions!


----------



## airisuu

ehemelay said:


> Lovely!  I was set on the ice/silver ring, but now I'm thinking about the pale pink instead...
> 
> I have the pink cabachon Arty with gold finish, but that color is much more saturated and has a warm tone.  The stock photo of silver/pink seems to have a cool tone.  I think the pink could be as versatile with silver as the ice stone.
> 
> Decisions, decisions!



get them both! they are sooo lovely!


----------



## airisuu

QTbebe said:


> as soon as I saw this, i feel in love!! Must have!!! it's so perfect with the silver



Yes indeed! sooo soft and gentle yet modern and edgy!


----------



## candi_s

airisuu said:


> Did anyone get this new baby pink one yet? It's soo gorgeous I wanna see someone wearing it! Anyone got a photo?



just received mine from mytheresa! saw it on there then found this post 

the pink is so light and dainty and love the gold flecks in it too!


----------



## airisuu

candi_s said:


> just received mine from mytheresa! saw it on there then found this post
> 
> the pink is so light and dainty and love the gold flecks in it too!



Oh my... this is so beautiful!!!


----------



## MayMay22

My new red flake arty with gold plate which I bought from NAP


----------



## airisuu

candi_s said:


> just received mine from mytheresa! saw it on there then found this post
> 
> the pink is so light and dainty and love the gold flecks in it too!



But yours looks more like creamy white instead of pink?


----------



## ekrause

candi_s said:
			
		

> just received mine from mytheresa! saw it on there then found this post
> 
> the pink is so light and dainty and love the gold flecks in it too!



Omg!! This one is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## handbaghotspot

Got my one and only Lapis Arty last February! Purchased in Hong Kong. Wearing it never fails to brighten up my day!


----------



## candi_s

airisuu said:


> But yours looks more like creamy white instead of pink?



it does in photos, think it's the flash setting on my camera. but Mytheresa calls the colour 'dragee'


----------



## candi_s

ekrause said:


> Omg!! This one is absolutely gorgeous!!!



thank you for the lovely comment =) definitely loving her!


----------



## hiheyhello

I finally decided to take the plunge but when i went to the ysl store yesterday they had already closed. I thought they would have been open until 8. It doesn't seem like it's meant to be


----------



## JulieLee

I am literally dying to purchase one of these beautiful rings myself! Does one of you have experience with the rose-gold rings? Does the rose-gold come off after wearing it multiple times or is the quality good enough? I think I am going to wear the ring on my left ring finger, to measure which size I should be getting, I took a string to put around my finger and it measured some around 6cm (5,8 or 5,9 cm). I don't think my fingers look that big or broad. Which size should I be getting, I clearly have no idea. I also don't understand the size converter on NAP, because that would mean that my fingers are too big and that there is no size available for my finger!


----------



## girlygeek

JulieLee said:
			
		

> I am literally dying to purchase one of these beautiful rings myself! Does one of you have experience with the rose-gold rings? Does the rose-gold come off after wearing it multiple times or is the quality good enough? I think I am going to wear the ring on my left ring finger, to measure which size I should be getting, I took a string to put around my finger and it measured some around 6cm (5,8 or 5,9 cm). I don't think my fingers look that big or broad. Which size should I be getting, I clearly have no idea. I also don't understand the size converter on NAP, because that would mean that my fingers are too big and that there is no size available for my finger!



it's safer to try out at the store if possible, i find the sizing pretty different for each design! and even for the same design each piece of the same size may vary due to the workmanship


----------



## JulieLee

girlygeek said:


> it's safer to try out at the store if possible, i find the sizing pretty different for each design! and even for the same design each piece of the same size may vary due to the workmanship



If I had the chance to visit a store nearby that sold the YSL Arty-ring I could go there to see which size would fit me best, but this is not the case for me. I live in the Netherlands and I have searched the internet but couldn't find ANY store at all that sold these so I could come over and try them on.


----------



## Kyanite

JulieLee said:
			
		

> I am literally dying to purchase one of these beautiful rings myself! Does one of you have experience with the rose-gold rings? Does the rose-gold come off after wearing it multiple times or is the quality good enough? I think I am going to wear the ring on my left ring finger, to measure which size I should be getting, I took a string to put around my finger and it measured some around 6cm (5,8 or 5,9 cm). I don't think my fingers look that big or broad. Which size should I be getting, I clearly have no idea. I also don't understand the size converter on NAP, because that would mean that my fingers are too big and that there is no size available for my finger!



My left ring finger is 5,4 cm and I'm wearing size 5 on it. Middle finger is 5,9 and it is size 6. 
So maybe you will try size 6? 
A have several rings from YSL but already sizes come true. 

And what is a rose-gold ring? 




If you interesting in this one - it looks good after wearing it multiple times all summer. 
Arty love ring also didn't have any damages on it.


----------



## Kyanite

Girls, help me identify this ring color


----------



## Kyanite

Kyanite said:
			
		

> Girls, help me identify this ring color








Forgot to attach )))


----------



## fashion16

Kyanite said:
			
		

> Forgot to attach )))



Some designs might be exclusive to some stores. Where did u see that ring? It almost looks like an opal finish


----------



## Kyanite

On Neiman Marcus site few day ago, and seems like it was sold out. 
And now I'm trying to find it but don't know color (((


----------



## Ettena

I am torn between size 8 and 9. I am just in the middle of them, and I'm worried that if I buy the 8 it can be too small, but if I buy 9, I'll end up with a ring that's too big to wear... are they small in size, or true to other ring sizes? I really want a ring, but it's not in stock in size 9 atm : ( Sadly I can't try them on in a store, size my country don't stock them in any store nearby. Is it true that the arty ovals run a bit small in size?


----------



## hiheyhello

Ettena said:


> I am torn between size 8 and 9. I am just in the middle of them, and I'm worried that if I buy the 8 it can be too small, but if I buy 9, I'll end up with a ring that's too big to wear... are they small in size, or true to other ring sizes? I really want a ring, but it's not in stock in size 9 atm : ( Sadly I can't try them on in a store, size my country don't stock them in any store nearby. Is it true that the arty ovals run a bit small in size?



They may be a bit smaller like maybe 1/2 a ring size smaller than typical rings because usually a size 5 is a little bit loose on me but the size 5 in the arty fit well and is maybe even a little snug on me. I think you'd probably be safe getting your usual ring size though.


----------



## jp_536

Kyanite said:
			
		

> Forgot to attach )))



I am wondering the same thing. NM online calls it "ice" and I knew it wasn't ice but I ordered it anyways hoping I'd get the one in the pic. Two times I ordered it, they sent me Ice and not the one in the picture.  (even after sales rep wrote specific instructions to match the one in pic online). . Booooo... It probably says Sold Out because they don't actually have that one.

So I was going to post the same question, what color/stone is the one in your pic. Hopefully someone can help us bc I really want that color/stone


----------



## jp_536

Ettena said:
			
		

> I am torn between size 8 and 9. I am just in the middle of them, and I'm worried that if I buy the 8 it can be too small, but if I buy 9, I'll end up with a ring that's too big to wear... are they small in size, or true to other ring sizes? I really want a ring, but it's not in stock in size 9 atm : ( Sadly I can't try them on in a store, size my country don't stock them in any store nearby. Is it true that the arty ovals run a bit small in size?



I think you should size up, to a 9. Because of the shape of the ring and how much surface area it would cover on your finger, your usual size will probably fit too tight. And when you order it, you may want to order 2 in the same size bc they all fit a little different, and hopefully you can return one without any add'l charges.  I ordered 2 different colors in the same size before and they fit different, one was definitely too tight. I wouldn't have known a 6 would fit if I didn't have the other one (another size 6) that fit great. So I just exchanged the one ring for another 6 which came back and fit great. Hope that helps


----------



## JulieLee

Kyanite said:


> My left ring finger is 5,4 cm and I'm wearing size 5 on it. Middle finger is 5,9 and it is size 6.
> So maybe you will try size 6?
> A have several rings from YSL but already sizes come true.
> 
> And what is a rose-gold ring?
> 
> View attachment 1830056
> 
> 
> If you interesting in this one - it looks good after wearing it multiple times all summer.
> Arty love ring also didn't have any damages on it.



I meant this ring, it has a rose-gold finish:


----------



## girlygeek

JulieLee said:


> If I had the chance to visit a store nearby that sold the YSL Arty-ring I could go there to see which size would fit me best, but this is not the case for me. I live in the Netherlands and I have searched the internet but couldn't find ANY store at all that sold these so I could come over and try them on.



Ah ok, perhaps I'd recommend to buy the size(s) that's closer to the measurement, but the bigger one is safer. Just in case the fitting is tighter than normal


----------



## Ettena

jp_536 said:


> I think you should size up, to a 9. Because of the shape of the ring and how much surface area it would cover on your finger, your usual size will probably fit too tight. And when you order it, you may want to order 2 in the same size bc they all fit a little different, and hopefully you can return one without any add'l charges.  I ordered 2 different colors in the same size before and they fit different, one was definitely too tight. I wouldn't have known a 6 would fit if I didn't have the other one (another size 6) that fit great. So I just exchanged the one ring for another 6 which came back and fit great. Hope that helps



Ah, thank you! But it kind of sucks that I'm being recommended a size bigger, seeing as they don't have size 9 in THIS gorgeous little thing... Maybe I'll order a size 8, just to see for myself? Argh. But it's gonna be so expensive to send it back if it don't fit. I even mailed the customer servize, and they told me they don't make this ring in size 9. Which is odd, seeing as they had it in stock (according to the webpage) a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Ettena

JulieLee said:


> I meant this ring, it has a rose-gold finish:



I just love rose gold finishes, but doesn't it tear of very easy? Because it's not plated with real rose gold, or is it...?


----------



## ekrause

lim_vicky said:
			
		

> Hi there! I bought mine straight from the ysl.com website. I think there may be only a dark silver hardware for the ice ring.
> 
> Here is the link:
> http://www.ysl.com/en_US/shop-products/Women/Jewelry/Rings/ysl-arty-oval-ring-with-ice-stone_804939596.html?recref=#!{%22products%22:{%22304215Y166H%22:{%22size%22:%2204%22,%22color%22:%221902%22}}}



I am officially going to get this now but I'm scared is going to look just exactly like the picture, almost gun metal. I called and they said is just silver hardware but for some weird reason I am paranoid and believe yours is lighter, like the one in SAKs? Was the one on this link, the one you bought? Sorry Vicky, but just want to be sure :-S and it doesn't help I don't have a store near by to check -_-


----------



## fashion16

ekrause said:
			
		

> I am officially going to get this now but I'm scared is going to look just exactly like the picture, almost gun metal. I called and they said is just silver hardware but for some weird reason I am paranoid and believe yours is lighter, like the one in SAKs? Was the one on this link, the one you bought? Sorry Vicky, but just want to be sure :-S and it doesn't help I don't have a store near by to check -_-



I had this ring before I returned it. It was silver, not gunmetal. I didnt keep it b/c the ice and silver together washed the ring out. I chose a gold ring instead.


----------



## ekrause

fashion16 said:
			
		

> I had this ring before I returned it. It was silver, not gunmetal. I didnt keep it b/c the ice and silver together washed the ring out. I chose a gold ring instead.



Thank you!!! Wanted to be sure. Another girl told me the same thing about the ring. She liked it on pictures but once she saw it she didn't like the way the stone looked, same, watched it out, but there is something about it i seriously like ^^ Thank you very much for the feedback!!!


----------



## Kyanite

Girls does anybody wants to sell their gold/white glass or silver/light green rings please let me know )))) 

I'm trying to find it but unsuccessful (((
Ak.lampo4ka at gmail.com


----------



## fashion16

ekrause said:
			
		

> Thank you!!! Wanted to be sure. Another girl told me the same thing about the ring. She liked it on pictures but once she saw it she didn't like the way the stone looked, same, watched it out, but there is something about it i seriously like ^^ Thank you very much for the feedback!!!



Do you ladies match your rings to your outfits? For example, what colors do you wear with your lapis, coral, or turquoise ring? Net a porter shows all colors of rings with what I consider to be clashing outfits and it looks ok on the site but I am not sure I could pull it off.


----------



## Kyanite

jp_536 said:
			
		

> I am wondering the same thing. NM online calls it "ice" and I knew it wasn't ice but I ordered it anyways hoping I'd get the one in the pic. Two times I ordered it, they sent me Ice and not the one in the picture.  (even after sales rep wrote specific instructions to match the one in pic online). . Booooo... It probably says Sold Out because they don't actually have that one.
> 
> So I was going to post the same question, what color/stone is the one in your pic. Hopefully someone can help us bc I really want that color/stone



I found it!!!
The color is skymint!!!


----------



## redjazzy

MinnieMo said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!
> I've been following this thread for awhile and I am pleased to present my first YSL ring! I bought it while on holiday in Europe
> 
> The photo does not do it justice! It is absolutely stunning in real life.
> Black with light pink and sky blue flecks.
> Love it!



I like this
May I know if there is a product code for this ?


----------



## fashion16

For those of you who have had an arty ring for a while and wear it regularly, how does it hold up (to cracking, gold tone peeling, tarnishing etc?


----------



## Shopmore

fashion16 said:


> For those of you who have had an arty ring for a while and wear it regularly, how does it hold up (to cracking, gold tone peeling, tarnishing etc?



I have one gold tone and another silver finish that I wear regularly and both have tarnished in the back.  I normally take them off when I wash my hands and only put them on when my hands are completely dry.  I have had them both for almost 2 years.


----------



## fashion16

Thank you. I just purchased my third arty ring (I keep ordering them online but returning them b/c they aren't as stunning in person) but this third one (navy w/ gold flecks) is beautiful. I want to keep it but I know that the moment I notice substantial tarnishing, I won't wear it anymore so I am debating if I should keep it at all. For $290.00, I don't want them just sitting in my closet. Is there any way you would be willing to post pics of the tarnish so that we can see how they age over time?

Thank you!!!!



Shopmore said:


> I have one gold tone and another silver finish that I wear regularly and both have tarnished in the back. I normally take them off when I wash my hands and only put them on when my hands are completely dry. I have had them both for almost 2 years.


----------



## tanya devi

I have several.. The couple that have tarnished I painted the inside of the ring band with clear nail polish and they are like new  HTH~


----------



## Shopmore

fashion16 said:
			
		

> Thank you. I just purchased my third arty ring (I keep ordering them online but returning them b/c they aren't as stunning in person) but this third one (navy w/ gold flecks) is beautiful. I want to keep it but I know that the moment I notice substantial tarnishing, I won't wear it anymore so I am debating if I should keep it at all. For $290.00, I don't want them just sitting in my closet. Is there any way you would be willing to post pics of the tarnish so that we can see how they age over time?
> 
> Thank you!!!!



These were taken with terrible lighting so I hope you can still see it.


----------



## jp_536

Kyanite said:
			
		

> I found it!!!
> The color is skymint!!!



Omg!! Yay!! Thank you!! . Where did you find it?


----------



## fashion16

Shopmore said:
			
		

> These were taken with terrible lighting so I hope you can still see it.



That helps. Thank you!!!


----------



## Kyanite

jp_536 said:
			
		

> Omg!! Yay!! Thank you!! . Where did you find it?



In YSL store in Madrid. Seems it will be available in online stores week later


----------



## dellranga

fashion16 said:


> For those of you who have had an arty ring for a while and wear it regularly, how does it hold up (to cracking, gold tone peeling, tarnishing etc?


I have a silver and a gold one that my bf got me probs about 2 years ago now.
I wear them practically everyday and have to coat the inside with clear nail polish every week or so.
The gold has tarnished a lot, everywhere but the front. I'm really allergic to it so unfortunately i can't wear that one as much 
The silver has also tarnished but doesn't give me an allergic reaction.
If you just pre-emptively coat the inside and back with clear nail polish, keep them away from water, oils and perfumes and don't wear them everyday like i do then they should be fine


----------



## missdennies

Kyanite said:


> View attachment 1830063
> 
> 
> Forgot to attach )))


 
This is a beautiful colour.


----------



## missdennies

candi_s said:


> just received mine from mytheresa! saw it on there then found this post
> 
> the pink is so light and dainty and love the gold flecks in it too!


 
Another gorgeous colour. I've not seen this one before though. Congrats!


----------



## missdennies

ilovedomo said:


> got my first arty ring last evening and wore it out for supper immediately
> 
> just thought i'd share my excitement with everyone here!~~


 
this is a gorgeous colour! Love it!


----------



## limvicky

So we all know that the color of the band fades in the back, has anyone tried to re-dip theirs in real gold? A YSL sales associate told me one of her clients has done this and I'm wondering if it will ruin the ring.


----------



## Kyanite

My growing collection





Next colors will be cream, skymint and if I will be lucky to find white and silver/lightgreen ))))))


----------



## babycinnamon

Kyanite said:


> My growing collection
> 
> 
> View attachment 1851164
> 
> 
> Next colors will be cream, skymint and if I will be lucky to find white and silver/lightgreen ))))))



Pretty!!! Did you find out where to buy the skymint color?? I want it but cannot find it anywhere! Thanks btw for finding out the color


----------



## jsc6

Kyanite said:


> My growing collection
> 
> 
> View attachment 1851164
> 
> 
> Next colors will be cream, skymint and if I will be lucky to find white and silver/lightgreen ))))))



Amazing collection


----------



## farmy

Just purchased this beautiful Arty Dot's today in olive green.  Love it.....I got it in a size 8 and it fits my middle finger nicely.

OMG and I'm badly in need of a manicure.....


----------



## ekrause

babycinnamon said:
			
		

> Pretty!!! Did you find out where to buy the skymint color?? I want it but cannot find it anywhere! Thanks btw for finding out the color



I found it yesterday at "mytheresa" . Com


----------



## Kyanite

jp_536 said:
			
		

> Omg!! Yay!! Thank you!! . Where did you find it?



It is available on farfetch .com also


----------



## fashion16

tanya devi said:
			
		

> I have several.. The couple that have tarnished I painted the inside of the ring band with clear nail polish and they are like new  HTH~



Someone told me that the old ones were gold toned but the more recent ones are real gold plated so they don't tarnish as easily as the older/ original ones. Does anyone know if that is true?


----------



## jp_536

Kyanite said:
			
		

> It is available on farfetch .com also



I'm too late! Sold out in my size already. Thanks for the update though . Did you get yours?


----------



## jp_536

ekrause said:
			
		

> I found it yesterday at "mytheresa" . Com



Sold out here too


----------



## Kyanite

jp_536 said:
			
		

> I'm too late! Sold out in my size already. Thanks for the update though . Did you get yours?



Unfortunately not, hope it will be delivered on next week )


----------



## babycinnamon

jp_536 said:
			
		

> Sold out here too



ugh! I know  I was so disappointed too


----------



## ekrause

jp_536 said:
			
		

> Sold out here too



 I'm sorry, but hopefully they will restock, who knows  Good luck! Hope you can find it


----------



## AksInLvoe

All beautiful ring here.
I just want to share mine in cream color.


----------



## nielnielniel

Rumour has it, Hedi Slimane besides raping YSL's heritage and name, he will discontinue the Artsy Ring as well


----------



## ekrause

nielnielniel said:
			
		

> Rumour has it, Hedi Slimane besides raping YSL's heritage and name, he will discontinue the Artsy Ring as well



What?!!!! Wow! This is just... I cannot believe It


----------



## babycinnamon

nielnielniel said:
			
		

> Rumour has it, Hedi Slimane besides raping YSL's heritage and name, he will discontinue the Artsy Ring as well



what?!?? noooooo....!!!!


----------



## Kyanite

AksInLvoe said:
			
		

> All beautiful ring here.
> I just want to share mine in cream color.


So yammii !!! Want it!




			
				nielnielniel said:
			
		

> Rumour has it, Hedi Slimane besides raping YSL's heritage and name, he will discontinue the Artsy Ring as well


He is really crazy man :- ((((((((


----------



## fashion16

nielnielniel said:
			
		

> Rumour has it, Hedi Slimane besides raping YSL's heritage and name, he will discontinue the Artsy Ring as well



I am sorry but I will believe it when I see it. That arty ring is one of their most popular and highly sought after accessories of all time. To discontinue it would be foolish and make me question the business savvy of the person making this decision....then again, he is trying to rebrand an established and successful fashion house so maybe that is proof that there is a lack of business acumen.


----------



## ekrause

fashion16 said:
			
		

> I am sorry but I will believe it when I see it. That arty ring is one of their most popular and highly sought after accessories of all time. To discontinue it would be foolish and make me question the business savvy of the person making this decision....then again, he is trying to rebrand an established and successful fashion house so maybe that is proof that there is a lack of business acumen.



You couldn't have said it any better... :-/


----------



## nielnielniel

whatever it is, better stock them up is what I'll say


----------



## lim_vicky

fashion16 said:


> I am sorry but I will believe it when I see it. That arty ring is one of their most popular and highly sought after accessories of all time. To discontinue it would be foolish and make me question the business savvy of the person making this decision....then again, he is trying to rebrand an established and successful fashion house so maybe that is proof that there is a lack of business acumen.



I agree. I'll believe it when I see it. YSL definitely wouldn't be so hasty as to discontinue one of their bestselling collection of rings. If anyone hears more about this, please be sure to share it with us.


----------



## Dhalia

lim_vicky said:


> I agree. I'll believe it when I see it. YSL definitely wouldn't be so hasty as to discontinue one of their bestselling collection of rings. If anyone hears more about this, please be sure to share it with us.



I agree...it sounds crazy. Many of my friends and I own very little YSL other than the rings!! It would be such a shame.


----------



## Stylish P

My new Arty Ring - I love it 
Have already ordered another one of these.
These are soooo Adictive.


----------



## Stylish P

I am dying to have this color as well , would anyone happen to know where I can find this color, I think it's purple and silver in a Size 8.
I have seen it on UK ysl but they are not willing to 
mail it to Australia.dde14.
I am willing to buy pre- owned as well as long as its in good condition.TIA


----------



## cfca22

Hello everyone I'm thinking of purchasing for the first time the Arty ring. I gave few questions for you experts,  are they always in stock and what's the largest size they have?  TIA


----------



## Kyanite

cfca22 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone I'm thinking of purchasing for the first time the Arty ring. I gave few questions for you experts,  are they always in stock and what's the largest size they have?  TIA



Some colors like turquoise coral and lapis available every season. And every season YSL presents new collection. 

I think that biggest size is 9


----------



## Glamnatic

For those that are in search of the Arty Love ring a great listing appeared on eBay
With a BIN of just 225! If I didn't had it already I wouldn't think twice on getting it: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110953358671


----------



## Rimma13

Took the plunge and ordered the silver icy ring. Pics will be up when I get it!


----------



## Pinkydream

Rimma13 said:


> Took the plunge and ordered the silver icy ring. Pics will be up when I get it!



Big congrats I have it too and its much more stunning in person and its very versatile.


----------



## Lvgirl71

Stylish P said:
			
		

> My new Arty Ring - I love it
> Have already ordered another one of these.
> These are soooo Adictive.



Gorgeous on you, Perfect nails too!


----------



## Lvgirl71

AksInLvoe said:
			
		

> All beautiful ring here.
> I just want to share mine in cream color.



Beautiful!!


----------



## ekrause

Rimma13 said:
			
		

> Took the plunge and ordered the silver icy ring. Pics will be up when I get it!



I want to get that one too! Did you get it directly from YSL webpage?? Looking very much forward to your pictures!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Stylish P said:


> I am dying to have this color as well , would anyone happen to know where I can find this color, I think it's purple and silver in a Size 8.
> I have seen it on UK ysl but they are not willing to
> mail it to Australia.dde14.
> I am willing to buy pre- owned as well as long as its in good condition.TIA


 
I think there is one on the bay currently.



Glamnatic said:


> For those that are in search of the Arty Love ring a great listing appeared on eBay
> With a BIN of just 225! If I didn't had it already I wouldn't think twice on getting it: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110953358671


 
If it was at least a 7 it would have been mine!


----------



## soleilbrun

ekrause said:


> I want to get that one too! Did you get it directly from YSL webpage?? Looking very much forward to your pictures!!


 
There is one listed on the bay currently. As you may have noticed I stalk that place


----------



## Lvgirl71

Here's my new Arty Ring, amber, love it!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Lvgirl71 said:


> Here's my new Arty Ring, amber, love it!


Gorgeous, never seen that combo before!!


----------



## Lvgirl71

CourtneyMc22 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous, never seen that combo before!!



Thanks I got it from NAP, they call it Earthy, on other sites it's called Amber! 
It's a perfect neutral color, love it!


----------



## Rimma13

ekrause said:
			
		

> I want to get that one too! Did you get it directly from YSL webpage?? Looking very much forward to your pictures!!



I ordered it from Ssense.com

What do you guys think?


----------



## ekrause

Rimma13 said:
			
		

> I ordered it from Ssense.com
> 
> What do you guys think?



It is amazing!!! It looks so nice on you and what I love the most is that is so versatile! Love it, love it!


----------



## _lili_

nielnielniel said:


> Rumour has it, Hedi Slimane besides raping YSL's heritage and name, he will discontinue the Artsy Ring as well



I think he will discontinue everything eventually as there won't be enough room for the existing designs and his ego, and it will be a gradual process. We'd better stock up on YSL. I just wish I could afford to get more than one thing


----------



## malinb

Lvgirl71 said:


> Here's my new Arty Ring, amber, love it!



So pretty!


----------



## Kmandy0310

so pretty


----------



## Kmandy0310

hannahsophia said:


> I bought this one on nap.



luv the colour


----------



## black_reno

Am loving my bday present!


----------



## Kyanite

black_reno said:
			
		

> Am loving my bday present!



Stunning !!!! This colors looks like lightning )))


----------



## Lvgirl71

black_reno said:
			
		

> Am loving my bday present!



Congrats and Happy Birthday!! What color is this one ?


----------



## black_reno

Lvgirl71 said:
			
		

> Congrats and Happy Birthday!! What color is this one ?



Thanks! I'm not sure about the color, it doesn't say anywhere on the box.


----------



## black_reno

black_reno said:
			
		

> Thanks! I'm not sure about the color, it doesn't say anywhere on the box.



Think they just call it light blue


----------



## ebonykeys

Help ladies!!

I finally decided to take a plunge and purchase my first ever Arty ring but I'm torn between two colours (well all of them really)!!

I'm kinda leaning more towards the dark green one in rose gold because it matches easily with my wardrobe but I love how the lapis pops!

What do you guys think?


----------



## ekrause

ebonykeys said:
			
		

> Help ladies!!
> 
> I finally decided to take a plunge and purchase my first ever Arty ring but I'm torn between two colours (well all of them really)!!
> 
> I'm kinda leaning more towards the dark green one in rose gold because it matches easily with my wardrobe but I love how the lapis pops!
> 
> What do you guys think?



Wow, the green one looks amazing plus I haven't seen anyone yet with that one! It's gorgeous!!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Trusty coral arty ring on a night out. I realize I have a LOT on, but I work in a very professional environment so I go a little crazy on the weekends!


----------



## babycinnamon

ebonykeys said:
			
		

> Help ladies!!
> 
> I finally decided to take a plunge and purchase my first ever Arty ring but I'm torn between two colours (well all of them really)!!
> 
> I'm kinda leaning more towards the dark green one in rose gold because it matches easily with my wardrobe but I love how the lapis pops!
> 
> What do you guys think?



I personally love the lapis one more! the color is so pretty in person and the gold flecks are beautiful  good luck with your decision!


----------



## babycinnamon

CourtneyMc22 said:
			
		

> Trusty coral arty ring on a night out. I realize I have a LOT on, but I work in a very professional environment so I go a little crazy on the weekends!



I love your nails!! And your H clic  Shoes are very cute too--are they from Zara??


----------



## Lvgirl71

ebonykeys said:
			
		

> Help ladies!!
> 
> I finally decided to take a plunge and purchase my first ever Arty ring but I'm torn between two colours (well all of them really)!!
> 
> I'm kinda leaning more towards the dark green one in rose gold because it matches easily with my wardrobe but I love how the lapis pops!
> 
> What do you guys think?



This one is very hard, I like these too, was thinking of getting the blue Lapis or pink myself!


----------



## Kyanite

ebonykeys said:
			
		

> Help ladies!!
> 
> I finally decided to take a plunge and purchase my first ever Arty ring but I'm torn between two colours (well all of them really)!!
> 
> I'm kinda leaning more towards the dark green one in rose gold because it matches easily with my wardrobe but I love how the lapis pops!
> 
> What do you guys think?



I would take lapis, because I think the green looks like a swamp
Sorry


----------



## CourtneyMc22

babycinnamon said:


> I love your nails!! And your H clic  Shoes are very cute too--are they from Zara??


They are actually Chinese Laundry (hides from embarrassment :ninja. I saw them and immediately knew they were LV "inspired" (that's being nice!), and but I think they are beautiful in their own right.


----------



## babycinnamon

CourtneyMc22 said:
			
		

> They are actually Chinese Laundry (hides from embarrassment :ninja. I saw them and immediately knew they were LV "inspired" (that's being nice!), and but I think they are beautiful in their own right.



Aw! Don't be embarrassed! Chinese Laundry makes some cute shoes. Even though they are "inspired," who cares! As long as you love 'em!


----------



## cfca22

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Trusty coral arty ring on a night out. I realize I have a LOT on, but I work in a very professional environment so I go a little crazy on the weekends!



Love everything


----------



## AksInLvoe

The ring is beautiful and also all your accessories. I love it all 




CourtneyMc22 said:


> Trusty coral arty ring on a night out. I realize I have a LOT on, but I work in a very professional environment so I go a little crazy on the weekends!


----------



## ceedoan

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Trusty coral arty ring on a night out. I realize I have a LOT on, but I work in a very professional environment so I go a little crazy on the weekends!





girl, u rock!! i love the nails, coral arty, and heck all of your accessories!!! they vibe so well with each other!! wish we could get a peek at the whole outfit  lovin the shoes too!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

babycinnamon said:


> Aw! Don't be embarrassed! Chinese Laundry makes some cute shoes. Even though they are "inspired," who cares! As long as you love 'em!





cfca22 said:


> Love everything





AksInLvoe said:


> The ring is beautiful and also all your accessories. I love it all





ceedoan said:


> girl, u rock!! i love the nails, coral arty, and heck all of your accessories!!! they vibe so well with each other!! wish we could get a peek at the whole outfit  lovin the shoes too!



Thanks ladies!! Hubby always says l look like a gypsy about to give someone their fortune when I wear all my jewels, ha, so it's nice to know you ladies think it looks nice.


----------



## black_reno

CourtneyMc22 said:
			
		

> Thanks ladies!! Hubby always says l look like a gypsy about to give someone their fortune when I wear all my jewels, ha, so it's nice to know you ladies think it looks nice.



Nah it looks cool! I can never pull off wearing a lot of jewelry at once


----------



## ekrause

black_reno said:
			
		

> Nah it looks cool! I can never pull off wearing a lot of jewelry at once



Completely agree with you. It looks very nice wish I could have the skills )


----------



## jp_536

ebonykeys said:
			
		

> Help ladies!!
> 
> I finally decided to take a plunge and purchase my first ever Arty ring but I'm torn between two colours (well all of them really)!!
> 
> I'm kinda leaning more towards the dark green one in rose gold because it matches easily with my wardrobe but I love how the lapis pops!
> 
> What do you guys think?



I have the green one with the rose gold! I love it! It's beautiful.. That pic doesn't show the true color of the rose gold... The ring is so pretty IRL.   But you're right.. It doesn't "pop" as the lapis would.


----------



## limvicky

My new baby. &#128525;


----------



## Lvgirl71

limvicky said:
			
		

> My new baby. dde0d



Nice, I love it!! I lead thinking of this one Would be so neutral!


----------



## Lvgirl71

fashion16 said:


> I just got these two in the mail and I am not sure what I think. I have been obsessed for months and now that I have them, I am not sure that they make my heart sing. What do you ladies think?


Where did you get this red one? I love it!!


----------



## whathewhat

Has anyone purchased or seen the rose gold rings IRL? So far I've only seen 2 online, an Indigo (dark blue with gold flecks) and dark green (pic was posted on the prev page)....

Thoughts on the rose gold? Is the rose gold really bright? Are there any other stone colours? I don't have a YSL store in my city so would buy online sight unseen. Hoping for some real pics or opinions!


----------



## glitter8188

LOVE everyone's rings.  I just bought my first two arty's (lapis and the LOVE ring), but i'm DESPERATE to find this ring...any ideas where i could find it? i need one in size 4 or 5


----------



## Lvgirl71

glitter8188 said:
			
		

> LOVE everyone's rings.  I just bought my first two arty's (lapis and the LOVE ring), but i'm DESPERATE to find this ring...any ideas where i could find it? i need one in size 4 or 5



I've seen that ring not too long ago but can't remember! 
Hey Where did you get your love ring?? I'm looking for that ring myself!!


----------



## glitter8188

Lvgirl71 said:
			
		

> I've seen that ring not too long ago but can't remember!
> Hey Where did you get your love ring?? I'm looking for that ring myself!!



I actually resorted to eBay for my Love ring. I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Kyanite

glitter8188 said:
			
		

> LOVE everyone's rings.  I just bought my first two arty's (lapis and the LOVE ring), but i'm DESPERATE to find this ring...any ideas where i could find it? i need one in size 4 or 5



I just bought mine on Japan local YSL site. And looks like it is still available in size 5.
Hope it helps!


----------



## glitter8188

Kyanite said:
			
		

> I just bought mine on Japan local YSL site. And looks like it is still available in size 5.
> Hope it helps!



I'm in US


----------



## ekrause

glitter8188 said:
			
		

> I'm in US



I don't know if it is still available but I saw it some weeks ago @ my Theresa some sizes were out of stock but probably by now they have some more?


----------



## ekrause

glitter8188 said:
			
		

> I'm in US



Oh and the name of the ring was "sky" I believe


----------



## Lvgirl71

I spoke with 2 YSL stores today both confirmed the Arty Rings will be Discontinued, this will be the last season! They will produce a new ring maybe a new style, but no more Arty


----------



## Kyanite

ekrause said:
			
		

> Oh and the name of the ring was "sky" I believe



She is looking for light green stone in silver. skymint color is from new season.


----------



## Kyanite

glitter8188 said:
			
		

> I'm in US



Anyway you have a chance to take it with personal shopper services, but it wil be more expensive.


----------



## jp_536

glitter8188 said:
			
		

> LOVE everyone's rings.  I just bought my first two arty's (lapis and the LOVE ring), but i'm DESPERATE to find this ring...any ideas where i could find it? i need one in size 4 or 5



I don't think they have it available anymore, at least not in the US. That color was called green or light green with silver tone. Saw it online at YSL.com in the beginning of the year, but it's always said Not Available and it still showed the old pricing. So my guess is they discontinued that color. . I was looking all over for it as well

Edit: (sorry for stating the same thing, just saw kyanite's post after I posted.)


----------



## jp_536

ekrause said:
			
		

> Oh and the name of the ring was "sky" I believe



There is a sky available on mytheresa but it is a different color than the one posted earlier. I've been looking for both.


----------



## ekrause

jp_536 said:
			
		

> There is a sky available on mytheresa but it is a different color than the one posted earlier. I've been looking for both.



 I hope you find them! Seriously beautiful and feminine rings, so delicate! Love the color. Now that I read the other post I see my mistake :-S sorry for the misleading recommendation -_-


----------



## Lvgirl71

If anyone sees a Love ring size 8 or anything like it please let me know!!


----------



## Lvgirl71

Look what just arrived! Love it!!


----------



## AksInLvoe

Lvgirl71 said:
			
		

> Look what just arrived! Love it!!



Beautiful.  Match with your LV bangle. Love it.  Congrats.


----------



## whathewhat

JulieLee said:


> I meant this ring, it has a rose-gold finish:



Did you end up purchasing? Pics of rose gold pls!


----------



## ceedoan

Lvgirl71 said:


> Look what just arrived! Love it!!



what color is that?? it's STUNNING!!! congrats, i want one!!


----------



## Lvgirl71

ceedoan said:
			
		

> what color is that?? it's STUNNING!!! congrats, i want one!!



I got it from NAP it's called Pink! Much prettier IRL than photos!


----------



## glitter8188

Love the pink! 


Thanks for tips on the green/silver ring, all.  I'm still on the hunt! 

In the meantime I can't wait for my love ring to get in so I can post pics!


----------



## Lvgirl71

glitter8188 said:
			
		

> Love the pink!
> 
> Thanks for tips on the green/silver ring, all.  I'm still on the hunt!
> 
> In the meantime I can't wait for my love ring to get in so I can post pics!



Hey where did you find the Love ring? Thx


----------



## glitter8188

Lvgirl71 said:
			
		

> Hey where did you find the Love ring? Thx



eBay >.< couldn't resist it in my size!


----------



## Lvgirl71

glitter8188 said:
			
		

> eBay >.< couldn't resist it in my size!



That's right you told me, I looked but they only had size 7!!


----------



## glitter8188

Lvgirl71 said:
			
		

> That's right you told me, I looked but they only had size 7!!



I'll keep an eye out on there. I'm currently stalking the site for my silver/light green ring. Best of luck to both of us!


----------



## jp_536

whathewhat said:
			
		

> Has anyone purchased or seen the rose gold rings IRL? So far I've only seen 2 online, an Indigo (dark blue with gold flecks) and dark green (pic was posted on the prev page)....
> 
> Thoughts on the rose gold? Is the rose gold really bright? Are there any other stone colours? I don't have a YSL store in my city so would buy online sight unseen. Hoping for some real pics or opinions!



Here are some pics for you. HTH 






With flash







Indoor light, no flash







Rose gold up against white paper. Shows the best representation of the rose gold IRL


----------



## jp_536

ekrause said:
			
		

> I hope you find them! Seriously beautiful and feminine rings, so delicate! Love the color. Now that I read the other post I see my mistake :-S sorry for the misleading recommendation -_-



No worries . Yes, thank you...I hope I find at least one of them too!!


----------



## ceedoan

jp_536 said:


> Here are some pics for you. HTH
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890827
> 
> 
> With flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890828
> 
> 
> Indoor light, no flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890829
> 
> 
> Rose gold up against white paper. Shows the best representation of the rose gold IRL





wow, that is truly STUNNING!!! thanks so much for the pics - that really helps those of us who haven't seen the rg IRL!


----------



## ceedoan

u ladies have definitely, 100% positively convinced me I MUST GET AN ARTY. thanks for enabling!!  i'm on such a ysl roll.... OS white muse, deep red patent BDJ, and now on the hunt for the perfect arty for me!! i LOVE this forum!! hehe


----------



## jp_536

ceedoan said:
			
		

> wow, that is truly STUNNING!!! thanks so much for the pics - that really helps those of us who haven't seen the rg IRL!



You're welcome!  Hard to capture the true beauty of the ring at night time though. I tried to take pics of my coral with gold tone and blue w/ silver tone rings, along with the green w/ RG, but just couldn't quite get the colors right. .


----------



## Glamnatic

jp_536 said:
			
		

> You're welcome!  Hard to capture the true beauty of the ring at night time though. I tried to take pics of my coral with gold tone and blue w/ silver tone rings, along with the green w/ RG, but just couldn't quite get the colors right. .



But you can really see the difference right? I'm thinking on getting the rg ring but I'm not that convinced on how intense is the color, I want it to match my MK rg watch


----------



## Kyanite

glitter8188 said:
			
		

> I'll keep an eye out on there. I'm currently stalking the site for my silver/light green ring. Best of luck to both of us!



Good luck to you!
I start to searching for it only 2 month ago and was happy to find it!
So, few days ago I've got it 





Hope you will get it too!!!!


----------



## glitter8188

OMG STUNNING!

I did the price conversion online and i think the US dollar price for a ring off of the Japan site is around $392..do you know if that's right?

that's like a hundred dollar mark up 




Kyanite said:


> Good luck to you!
> I start to searching for it only 2 month ago and was happy to find it!
> So, few days ago I've got it
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891202
> 
> 
> Hope you will get it too!!!!


----------



## Kyanite

glitter8188 said:
			
		

> OMG STUNNING!
> 
> I did the price conversion online and i think the US dollar price for a ring off of the Japan site is around $392..do you know if that's right?
> 
> that's like a hundred dollar mark up



Unfortunately you are right  
I was very disappointed with that price, but now, specially when I read about discontinue of these ring, I happy to have it in the end  

Now I'm looking for white with gold flecks


----------



## Glamnatic

If they are gettig discontinued I MUST get my hands on the RG and ice color one! Then I can die happy haha


----------



## babycinnamon

{eye-candy} My arty ring in lapis!


----------



## Lvgirl71

Glamnatic said:
			
		

> If they are gettig discontinued I MUST get my hands on the RG and ice color one! Then I can die happy haha



Yep, this is the Last season! I'm curious to see what they will replace with.


----------



## ceedoan

jp_536 said:


> You're welcome!  Hard to capture the true beauty of the ring at night time though. I tried to take pics of my coral with gold tone and blue w/ silver tone rings, along with the green w/ RG, but just couldn't quite get the colors right. .



did u see the marine with rg as well?? i'm so curious to see that one IRL.... i think i'll be making a trip to my local saks in the AM. hopefully they have both colors in store! btw, what size is urs?


----------



## ceedoan

babycinnamon said:


> {eye-candy} My arty ring in lapis!




omg, that is truly stunning!!! the lapis is soooo gorgeous and striking! what size is yours??


----------



## Fashion1

ceedoan said:


> did u see the marine with rg as well?? i'm so curious to see that one IRL.... i think i'll be making a trip to my local saks in the AM. hopefully they have both colors in store!


 
Hey Cee, nice to see you here (these rings are very addicting!) Just FYI, as far as I know Saks does not carry them in store, only online. Same with NM. I really wish they did!


----------



## ceedoan

Fashion1 said:


> Hey Cee, nice to see you here (these rings are very addicting!) Just FYI, as far as I know Saks does not carry them in store, only online. Same with NM. I really wish they did!




hey girl!!  omg, my YSL addiction is completely out of control right now!!! that's so crazy..... i was admiring all the artys in this thread and was searching for "lapis" and yours and kiwi's popped up!! i LOVE it!! the color is so rich and gorgeous!! i'm seriously considering getting lapis 

thanks for the heads up, ugh. i'm so crushed!! how am i supposed to get the sizing down?!??!! i have no clue... some people say true to size and others say it depends on the particular ring. i usually wear a size 6 in other fashion jewelry but a 6 is considered a medium according to ysl.com. i'm so confused!! i really was hoping saks had the rings in store  what size is yours??


----------



## Fashion1

ceedoan said:


> hey girl!!  omg, my YSL addiction is completely out of control right now!!! that's so crazy..... i was admiring all the artys in this thread and was searching for "lapis" and yours and kiwi's popped up!! i LOVE it!! the color is so rich and gorgeous!! i'm seriously considering getting lapis
> 
> thanks for the heads up, ugh. i'm so crushed!! how am i supposed to get the sizing down?!??!! i have no clue... some people say true to size and others say it depends on the particular ring. i usually wear a size 6 in other fashion jewelry but a 6 is considered a medium according to ysl.com. i'm so confused!! i really was hoping saks had the rings in store  what size is yours??



They definitely run small. I have 2 7s and 2 8s and the 8 fits much better. I'm thinking of getting more; they are worth it! The lapis and turquoise are both stunning.


----------



## Lvgirl71

Fashion1 said:
			
		

> They definitely run small. I have 2 7s and 2 8s and the 8 fits much better. I'm thinking of getting more; they are worth it! The lapis and turquoise are both stunning.



Yes they run one size too small or at least a half size! I just bought two more, Lapis and Coral, can't wait to get them!   
Get them from Ssense.com or NAP and save the Tax!!


----------



## ceedoan

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Thanks ladies!! Hubby always says l look like a gypsy about to give someone their fortune when I wear all my jewels, ha, so it's nice to know you ladies think it looks nice.




hi courtney, what size ring is yours??? i'm so confused on sizing and trying to get as many opinions as possible!


----------



## ceedoan

Fashion1 said:


> They definitely run small. I have 2 7s and 2 8s and the 8 fits much better. I'm thinking of getting more; they are worth it! The lapis and turquoise are both stunning.



so i should probably get the 6 rather than a 5!  is your collection on here somewhere?  i've seen your lapis over here and i think i saw another one over in the RM forum! oh and i can't believe this is the last season...... why on earth would they discontinue such an iconic statement ring!! hedi slimane is totally turning the ysl brand upside down!! (or excuse me, SLP now.... *eyes rolled)



Lvgirl71 said:


> Yes they run one size too small or at least a half size! I just bought two more, _*Lapis and Coral*_, can't wait to get them!
> Get them from Ssense.com or NAP and save the Tax!!



OMG!! can't wait to see them!! i'll probably stick with my true size and go with a 6! now for choosing which color.....


----------



## limvicky

Lvgirl71 said:
			
		

> Yep, this is the Last season! I'm curious to see what they will replace with.



Where did you find out that they were being discontinued? I can't seem to find any info about ysl getting rid of the arty ring.


----------



## jp_536

ceedoan said:
			
		

> did u see the marine with rg as well?? i'm so curious to see that one IRL.... i think i'll be making a trip to my local saks in the AM. hopefully they have both colors in store! btw, what size is urs?



Mine's a 6. My middle finger is probably a size 5 in a regular ring, and I sized up based on reviews.  Fits perfect.


----------



## jp_536

Kyanite said:
			
		

> Good luck to you!
> I start to searching for it only 2 month ago and was happy to find it!
> So, few days ago I've got it
> 
> Hope you will get it too!!!!



I love it! Beautiful! Congrats to you for finding one


----------



## jp_536

Glamnatic said:
			
		

> But you can really see the difference right? I'm thinking on getting the rg ring but I'm not that convinced on how intense is the color, I want it to match my MK rg watch



Yes, you can definitely see the difference between the gold and RG. I bought a MJ RG watch to match the RG arty. Lol! . (But I'm not sure I'm keeping it.. Not bc the colors don't match.. Just don't know if I'd switch out from wearing my regular watch.). I love the RG arty. Probably my favorite of the 3 colors I have.


----------



## pocketrocket

Lvgirl71 said:


> Yep, this is the Last season! I'm curious to see what they will replace with.



Hi Lvgirl71 
Since you've confirmed they will be discontinued...I shall stock up on these arty beauties.. ..i got my first one while on holiday in Singapore last year, they were only SGD290. Here in Sydney, the store sells it for AUD390.. NAP is still the cheapest plus the £22 delivery fee...


----------



## Lvgirl71

limvicky said:
			
		

> Where did you find out that they were being discontinued? I can't seem to find any info about ysl getting rid of the arty ring.



I heard about the rumors from this thread, so I called the YSL stores and they confirmed it was true, they said after this season they will no longer be produced, they will sell what they have in stock but no more shipments come. Both NY and CA stores told me this!


----------



## babycinnamon

ceedoan said:
			
		

> omg, that is truly stunning!!! the lapis is soooo gorgeous and striking! what size is yours??



Thanks!! I bought it in a size 6 when im usually about a size 5 ring. I can wear the arty on both pointer and index fingers and can alternate hands. I'm glad I went with the 6!


----------



## Fashion1

ceedoan said:


> so i should probably get the 6 rather than a 5!  is your collection on here somewhere?  i've seen your lapis over here and i think i saw another one over in the RM forum! oh and i can't believe this is the last season...... why on earth would they discontinue such an iconic statement ring!! hedi slimane is totally turning the ysl brand upside down!! (or excuse me, SLP now.... *eyes rolled)
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!! can't wait to see them!! i'll probably stick with my true size and go with a 6! now for choosing which color.....


 
Here's my collection - White with gold flecks, blue and purple (can't remember the official name - Cipria maybe), Turquoise and Lapis. Now that they are being discontinued (so sad) I want Sky and the Green/Rosegold. I wear one of these every single day so they all get used!


----------



## babycinnamon

Fashion1 said:
			
		

> Here's my collection - White with gold flecks, blue and purple (can't remember the official name - Cipria maybe), Turquoise and Lapis. Now that they are being discontinued (so sad) I want Sky and the Green/Rosegold. I wear one of these every single day so they all get used!



wow I love the blue/purple one!! nice collection


----------



## glitter8188

Fashion1 said:
			
		

> Here's my collection - White with gold flecks, blue and purple (can't remember the official name - Cipria maybe), Turquoise and Lapis. Now that they are being discontinued (so sad) I want Sky and the Green/Rosegold. I wear one of these every single day so they all get used!



Omg I LOVE the middle one. Do you know when it came out?


----------



## Fashion1

glitter8188 said:


> Omg I LOVE the middle one. Do you know when it came out?


 
Thank you! I got it late last year at Saks.com (November)  ...

Below are some more pics from this thread when I got it  
http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/ysl-arty-rings-thread-443164-93.html#post20427407


----------



## arguspeace

If Arty is being discontinued I will have to get one...I have tried them on before and they overwhelm my small hands.

On a side note I cannot look at anything on the YSL homepage because they have re-done it and it keeps playing this music with risque looking pictures (for YSL anyway)  Is this the beginning of things to come with Slimane's reign?


----------



## DearHaayet

Kyanite said:


> Good luck to you!
> I start to searching for it only 2 month ago and was happy to find it!
> So, few days ago I've got it
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891202
> 
> 
> Hope you will get it too!!!!



You have excellent taste Kyanite
In my opinion,the rose gold one has the most beautiful stone of all arty rings.The overall winner being the ring w/ lapis stone.
The model has been getting so much press for so long,I had finally decided to acquire one...until we met face to face in the boutique.
On pictures,they looked very sturdy,but when the SA  got to looking for my size,he pulled the whole bunch (all held on a string) and the sound of the 10 or so rings clinking together,just reeked of lightweight cheap metal.

I decided on another kind(avatar)


----------



## DearHaayet

arguspeace said:


> If Arty is being discontinued I will have to get one...I have tried them on before and they overwhelm my small hands.
> 
> On a side note I cannot look at anything on the YSL homepage because they have re-done it and it keeps playing this music with risque looking pictures (for YSL anyway)  Is this the beginning of things to come with Slimane's reign?



Has to be...

As an aside,I was told yesterday while getting my ring that that particular store(St Sulpice) would be closed some time in mid november.
I'm assuming to redesign....
Also I had intended to get a link bracelet as well,but the database revealed it was not available,anywhere in Europe.
The SA the cheerfully told me that with what HS had coming,I'll find new and perhaps better designs.
One can only hopewondering


----------



## glitter8188

Fashion1 said:
			
		

> Thank you! I got it late last year at Saks.com (November)  ...
> 
> Below are some more pics from this thread when I got it
> http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/ysl-arty-rings-thread-443164-93.html#post20427407



I can't get over how nice this ring is. I'm so mad I didn't jump on the arty ring bandwagon until now that they're being discontinued! =/


----------



## pocketrocket

arguspeace said:


> If Arty is being discontinued I will have to get one...I have tried them on before and they overwhelm my small hands.
> 
> On a side note I cannot look at anything on the YSL homepage because they have re-done it and it keeps playing this music with risque looking pictures (for YSL anyway)  Is this the beginning of things to come with Slimane's reign?



Hi arguspeace, 
I've pretty small hands too but I just love the boldness of the ring. 

Yes! The website is o annoying!! I thought Im the only one with the problem because I was viewing it on the iPad ullhair:


----------



## Lvgirl71

glitter8188 said:
			
		

> I can't get over how nice this ring is. I'm so mad I didn't jump on the arty ring bandwagon until now that they're being discontinued! =/



It's not too late to stock up, lol!!


----------



## ceedoan

Fashion1 said:


> Here's my collection - White with gold flecks, blue and purple (can't remember the official name - Cipria maybe), Turquoise and Lapis. Now that they are being discontinued (so sad) _*I want Sky and the Green/Rosegold*_. I wear one of these every single day so they all get used!




omg girl!! those are sooo gorgeous!! i love your collection  and yes, the sky and military green ones are stunning!!!

and i've joined the arty club.... just ordered 2 from saks - i'll share when they arrive, i'm so excited!!! i'm praying i got the sizing right!!


----------



## Fashion1

ceedoan said:


> omg girl!! those are sooo gorgeous!! i love your collection  and yes, the sky and military green ones are stunning!!!
> 
> and i've joined the arty club.... just ordered 2 from saks - i'll share when they arrive, i'm so excited!!! i'm praying i got the sizing right!!


 
Can't wait to see what you got!!


----------



## ceedoan

Finally joined club arty!!! Not one, but two lovelies are coming my way, i'll post pics when they arrive whoo hoo!!!


----------



## babycinnamon

ceedoan said:
			
		

> Finally joined club arty!!! Not one, but two lovelies are coming my way, i'll post pics when they arrive whoo hoo!!!



can't wait to see your new goodies!!!


----------



## lim_vicky

I still don't believe that YSL will discontinue the arty rings. It just doesn't sound right.


----------



## whathewhat

jp_536 said:


> Here are some pics for you. HTH
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890827
> 
> 
> With flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890828
> 
> 
> Indoor light, no flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890829
> 
> 
> Rose gold up against white paper. Shows the best representation of the rose gold IRL


 


Beautiful! The green is truly stunning. Thanks for the pics  

It doesn't help though....because I already bought the Marine RG! Couldn't wait. And now I have a dilemma...

I am thinking of exchanging for the green...........









Not the best pics sorry.

Should I keep the marine or get the green???


----------



## jp_536

whathewhat said:
			
		

> Beautiful! The green is truly stunning. Thanks for the pics
> 
> It doesn't help though....because I already bought the Marine RG! Couldn't wait. And now I have a dilemma...
> 
> I am thinking of exchanging for the green...........
> 
> Not the best pics sorry.
> 
> Should I keep the marine or get the green???



Well of course my vote is for the green!! . The flecks in the marine seem barely visible.. So it made Marine look too dark for what I wanted. That's JMO though.


----------



## Kyanite

whathewhat said:


> Beautiful! The green is truly stunning. Thanks for the pics
> 
> It doesn't help though....because I already bought the Marine RG! Couldn't wait. And now I have a dilemma...
> 
> I am thinking of exchanging for the green...........
> 
> View attachment 1896149
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best pics sorry.
> 
> Should I keep the marine or get the green???


I think you should keep green! :okay:
of course marine looks good on you, but the color is not


----------



## arguspeace

lim_vicky said:


> I still don't believe that YSL will discontinue the arty rings. It just doesn't sound right.



I agree...the very nice people at the SCP store said no, they have not heard of arty being discontinued...I guess we will see soon

For those of you who plan on getting one, they are eligible for Angelitos!!!


----------



## Fashion1

arguspeace said:


> I agree...the very nice people at the SCP store said no, they have not heard of arty being discontinued...I guess we will see soon
> 
> For those of you who plan on getting one, they are eligible for Angelitos!!!


 
What is Angelitos?


----------



## glitter8188

My LOVE came in


----------



## Lvgirl71

glitter8188 said:
			
		

> My LOVE came in



Omg I love it, I'll have to keep stalking Ebay!  Lol


----------



## Lvgirl71

arguspeace said:
			
		

> I agree...the very nice people at the SCP store said no, they have not heard of arty being discontinued...I guess we will see soon
> 
> For those of you who plan on getting one, they are eligible for Angelitos!!!



Well maybe you didn't speak to the right people! I called the NYC store and one of the managers told me it will definitely be discontinued, so take your chances! This has been said by many other people too. Maybe the person you spoke to was new or had no idea!


----------



## whathewhat

jp_536 said:


> Well of course my vote is for the green!! . The flecks in the marine seem barely visible.. So it made Marine look too dark for what I wanted. That's JMO though.


 
Of course your vote would be green hehe. 

The flecks are pretty subtle...But i actually think lots of little flecks looks more goldtone than one swirl like your green one....

And this is my first Arty in RG as I dont wear yellow gold with my skin tone. But now I feel like this is gold? Do you think your ring with one larger fleck/swirl looks more gold?




This is slightly better lighting....

Dammit your pics of the green are just so pretty...I don't know what to do!


----------



## ceedoan

whathewhat said:


> Of course your vote would be green hehe.
> 
> The flecks are pretty subtle...But i actually think lots of little flecks looks more goldtone than one swirl like your green one....
> 
> And this is my first Arty in RG as I dont wear yellow gold with my skin tone. But now I feel like this is gold? Do you think your ring with one larger fleck/swirl looks more gold?
> 
> View attachment 1897202
> 
> 
> This is slightly better lighting....
> 
> Dammit your pics of the green are just so pretty...I don't know what to do!



OMG THIS IS MARINE W/ RG!!! holy cow, that's stunning!! i LOVE it!!! are u keeping it???!  you should!!! haha can't you tell my excitement for your ring?!??!! 

your arty is making me rethink the two i ordered!!! darn it.... i just ordered 2 from saks yesterday so they're not here yet but i was between the antique silver and rosegold and ended up choosing the silver. the other one i ordered in gold.


----------



## ceedoan

glitter8188 said:


> My LOVE came in



wow, i'm in love with your LOVE!!!! i think i have to start stalking ebay too.... i need this ring in my life!!! congrats, she's a stunner!


----------



## Glamnatic

whathewhat said:
			
		

> Of course your vote would be green hehe.
> 
> The flecks are pretty subtle...But i actually think lots of little flecks looks more goldtone than one swirl like your green one....
> 
> And this is my first Arty in RG as I dont wear yellow gold with my skin tone. But now I feel like this is gold? Do you think your ring with one larger fleck/swirl looks more gold?
> 
> This is slightly better lighting....
> 
> Dammit your pics of the green are just so pretty...I don't know what to do!



I love your ring!! I'm thinking to get the same one, I think it's more easy to combine than the green one


----------



## Glamnatic

ceedoan said:
			
		

> OMG THIS IS MARINE W/ RG!!! holy cow, that's stunning!! i LOVE it!!! are u keeping it???!  you should!!! haha can't you tell my excitement for your ring?!??!!
> 
> your arty is making me rethink the two i ordered!!! darn it.... i just ordered 2 from saks yesterday so they're not here yet but i was between the antique silver and rosegold and ended up choosing the silver. the other one i ordered in gold.



Which ones did you ordered???


----------



## jp_536

whathewhat said:
			
		

> Of course your vote would be green hehe.
> 
> The flecks are pretty subtle...But i actually think lots of little flecks looks more goldtone than one swirl like your green one....
> 
> And this is my first Arty in RG as I dont wear yellow gold with my skin tone. But now I feel like this is gold? Do you think your ring with one larger fleck/swirl looks more gold?
> 
> This is slightly better lighting....
> 
> Dammit your pics of the green are just so pretty...I don't know what to do!



I wonder if the green of the ring brings out more of the ROSE in the RG..? Bc from your pics, you're right, the ring def looks less RG. :/?  Maybe the blue makes it look more yellow toned. I must say, the regular gold rings are actually pretty saturated and not too yellowy, as I can't do much yellow with my yellow undertoned skin either.  
I have to remember to post pics of my other rings for you too.


----------



## pocketrocket

whathewhat said:


> Of course your vote would be green hehe.
> 
> The flecks are pretty subtle...But i actually think lots of little flecks looks more goldtone than one swirl like your green one....
> 
> And this is my first Arty in RG as I dont wear yellow gold with my skin tone. But now I feel like this is gold? Do you think your ring with one larger fleck/swirl looks more gold?
> 
> View attachment 1897202
> 
> 
> This is slightly better lighting....
> 
> Dammit your pics of the green are just so pretty...I don't know what to do!



This ring is gorgeous! I saw it on NAP too. I have a question though..does your ring has the size stamped on the back along with the YSL name? I was browsing the artys on NAP and realised that the ones in rose gold don't have the sizes stamped on the back..


----------



## themissytots

Hey everyone, I've just registered as a member but have been following this Arty thread for a while now. 

Looking at everyone's gorgeous rings made me get my first one off Net-A-Porter 3 days ago. It arrived earlier today! It's the Arty ring in Aqua, from early 2011. I'm just glad that the ring's almost near perfect, with the glass stone big enough leaving no noticeable gaps. 

I did notice a layer of the plating coming off though. Perhaps not the plating but a coating on the plating, if that makes sense? It comes off in small bits if I really rub on them and reveals shiny gold plating underneath. Anyone else experience this? 

Also the YSL satin pouch it came in seemed a little poorly made for such an expensive piece of costume jewellery. The stitching was coming loose in some areas and stray threads were poking out. 

Either way, I'm still happy I decided to get it. It's cheaper on NAP with duties, taxes & shipping included than it is retailing at the local YSL boutique in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. 

Here it is 





Pics were taken on my iPhone so do excuse the quality


----------



## pocketrocket

themissytots said:


> Hey everyone, I've just registered as a member but have been following this Arty thread for a while now.
> 
> Looking at everyone's gorgeous rings made me get my first one off Net-A-Porter 3 days ago. It arrived earlier today! It's the Arty ring in Aqua, from early 2011. I'm just glad that the ring's almost near perfect, with the glass stone big enough leaving no noticeable gaps.
> 
> I did notice a layer of the plating coming off though. Perhaps not the plating but a coating on the plating, if that makes sense? It comes off in small bits if I really rub on them and reveals shiny gold plating underneath. Anyone else experience this?
> 
> Also the YSL satin pouch it came in seemed a little poorly made for such an expensive piece of costume jewellery. The stitching was coming loose in some areas and stray threads were poking out.
> 
> Either way, I'm still happy I decided to get it. It's cheaper on NAP with duties, taxes & shipping included than it is retailing at the local YSL boutique in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.
> 
> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics were taken on my iPhone so do excuse the quality



Hey there.. i was thinking to get this ' Aqua' or the 'Turquoise' from NAP too! Can you please post some pictures with you wearing it ?  
Glad you get them thru NAP.. ... designer things in Malaysia are always so costly , arent they


----------



## jp_536

pocketrocket said:
			
		

> This ring is gorgeous! I saw it on NAP too. I have a question though..does your ring has the size stamped on the back along with the YSL name? I was browsing the artys on NAP and realised that the ones in rose gold don't have the sizes stamped on the back..



My RG green does have the size stamped on the back.


----------



## arguspeace

Fashion1 said:


> What is Angelitos?



Angelitos is an annual fundraiser in the fall to benefit the Boys and Girls Club of Orange County.  You buy a $60 card and get 20% off merchandise from certain retailers.  There are exclusions and not every retailer participates but the list is good:

http://angelitosdeoro.org/boutiques

I usually prefer to just donate without getting more stuff but this is when I get refills on Fresh, Jo Malone, etc.


----------



## Lvgirl71

jp_536 said:
			
		

> My RG green does have the size stamped on the back.



All 4 of mine from NAP does! The rosegold may be different since its newer, I don't have one to compare.


----------



## Fashion1

arguspeace said:


> Angelitos is an annual fundraiser in the fall to benefit the Boys and Girls Club of Orange County. You buy a $60 card and get 20% off merchandise from certain retailers. There are exclusions and not every retailer participates but the list is good:
> 
> http://angelitosdeoro.org/boutiques
> 
> I usually prefer to just donate without getting more stuff but this is when I get refills on Fresh, Jo Malone, etc.


 
Cool!


----------



## lim_vicky

Did anyone check out the new YSL website? They got rid of EVERYTHING YSL. This is my cue to start freaking out about the rings being discontinued.


----------



## kdo

This is so sad...



lim_vicky said:


> Did anyone check out the new YSL website? They got rid of EVERYTHING YSL. This is my cue to start freaking out about the rings being discontinued.


----------



## butterfly_baby

lim_vicky said:


> Did anyone check out the new YSL website? They got rid of EVERYTHING YSL. This is my cue to start freaking out about the rings being discontinued.



just went to the website and then straight to tPf. wtf? where is everything  i want a bdj clutch. i hope they dont discontinue everything YSL.


----------



## arguspeace

Seriously...where are the cabas chyc bags?  If they were discontinuing everything with the Y the SAs at the stores would have said something...hopefully they will add the original items to this new site


----------



## Fashion1

I have to say the bags are so incredibly dull and boring (JMO). I wrote the website customer service and asked where the Arty rings went and they replied back and said they did not know whether they would come back in stock (which is what I expected). So sad!!


----------



## Fashion1

Ok is it just me? I was looking at Saks and the green and dark blue rosegold rings now says Goldtone and the picture now looks gold instead of rosegold. As it always looked that way? Did theose 2 colors also come in goldtone, or only rosegold?


----------



## arguspeace

arguspeace said:


> Seriously...where are the cabas chyc bags?  If they were discontinuing everything with the Y the SAs at the stores would have said something...hopefully they will add the original items to this new site



Ooops, I found the cabas chyc bags in the "current collection" section...but like Fashion1 said no Arty rings...this may cause some a mad scramble at the stores and online retailers


----------



## ceedoan

Glamnatic said:


> Which ones did you ordered???



i'll share then they get here! one's gold and one's silver that's all i'll say for now!!


----------



## Glamnatic

Im sad to hear that arty rings will not be longer produced =(!!! Thats why Im thinking on getting my last two arty rings but Im torn between 3: Marine in RG, Total Silver one, and the gold and cream stone! Which two of these should I get?


----------



## Lvgirl71

Okay my friend went to the YSL store in NYC and Arty rings were pulled and no longer in stock!! 
So for those people that didn't believe they would DC the rings, well They Have!! No longer on YSL.com either!! Omg!! 
NAP still has them!!


----------



## Julierose

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Trusty coral arty ring on a night out. I realize I have a LOT on, but I work in a very professional environment so I go a little crazy on the weekends!



I love it!! What is that thick chain bracelet above your watch?? I love it too!


----------



## _lili_

Is the Arty ring meant to be worn on the middle finger or ring finger?


----------



## _lili_

Lvgirl71 said:


> Okay my friend went to the YSL store in NYC and Arty rings were pulled and no longer in stock!!
> So for those people that didn't believe they would DC the rings, well They Have!! No longer on YSL.com either!! Omg!!
> NAP still has them!!



So where are they going to go? The outlet?


----------



## Lvgirl71

_lili_ said:
			
		

> Is the Arty ring meant to be worn on the middle finger or ring finger?



I like mine on the middle finger since its longer, it's up to you but fit and and aesthetics IMO it looks better on a larger or longer finger!


----------



## Chelschew

Hey guys, i hope u guys can help me. I bought a YSL arty ring on a blogshop and she actually ripped me off. Paypal insists a certified authentication from anyone certified although the ring came was a cheap rip off ring, totally different physically. Can anyone help me with this? Its not a small amount 

If any pro from the forum (been purchasing YSL for years) is willing to help me out (paypal need contact details to contact u as well), I'd be very very grateful.


----------



## Lvgirl71

Chelschew said:
			
		

> Hey guys, i hope u guys can help me. I bought a YSL arty ring on a blogshop and she actually ripped me off. Paypal insists a certified authentication from anyone certified although the ring came was a cheap rip off ring, totally different physically. Can anyone help me with this? Its not a small amount
> 
> If any pro from the forum (been purchasing YSL for years) is willing to help me out (paypal need contact details to contact u as well), I'd be very very grateful.



I have 4 of these rings and know what to look for! Can you post the Picts of the ring she sent you?


----------



## _lili_

Lvgirl71 said:


> I like mine on the middle finger since its longer, it's up to you but fit and and aesthetics IMO it looks better on a larger or longer finger!


Thanks Lvgirl. 
I agree. I usually wear large rings on the middle finger too but was confused by the NAP photos, where the models all have them on the ring finger.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Julierose said:


> I love it!! What is that thick chain bracelet above your watch?? I love it too!


Thanks, its the classic pave link bracelet from JCrew. I think it's a classic piece that they keep in stock. A bit pricey but it feels very substantial, and it's totally worth it IMO. 

Here's the link: http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/jewelry/bracelets/PRDOVR~48738/48738.jsp


----------



## Hilaryljh

Just saw a size 7 light green/silver arty on eBay! Would love to get this beauty, pity it's not in my size :/


----------



## Julierose

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Thanks, its the classic pave link bracelet from JCrew. I think it's a classic piece that they keep in stock. A bit pricey but it feels very substantial, and it's totally worth it IMO.
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/jewelry/bracelets/PRDOVR~48738/48738.jsp



Thank you so much, I just bought it, and the ram bangle on sale!!!


----------



## Fashion1

Lvgirl71 said:


> Okay my friend went to the YSL store in NYC and Arty rings were pulled and no longer in stock!!
> So for those people that didn't believe they would DC the rings, well They Have!! No longer on YSL.com either!! Omg!!
> NAP still has them!!


 
WOW. I can't believe they didn't at least sell the remaining stock. Where will they go I wonder?


----------



## pocketrocket

jp_536 said:


> My RG green does have the size stamped on the back.



Thanks


----------



## pocketrocket

Lvgirl71 said:


> Okay my friend went to the YSL store in NYC and Arty rings were pulled and no longer in stock!!
> So for those people that didn't believe they would DC the rings, well They Have!! No longer on YSL.com either!! Omg!!
> NAP still has them!!



Thanks for the heads up! I was busy with work for the week when I'm back on TPF and saw your post..I've just ordered from NAP..I'm gonna miss Arty:cry:


----------



## nguoidep

Hi everyone, I am new here. I saw several posts mentioning "NAP" online retail store.Would some one be very kind and tell me the full name? thank you so much. I love these rings..cheers


----------



## Lvgirl71

nguoidep said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, I am new here. I saw several posts mentioning "NAP" online retail store.Would some one be very kind and tell me the full name? thank you so much. I love these rings..cheers



Net a Porter!!


----------



## nguoidep

Thank you so much


----------



## whathewhat

pocketrocket said:


> This ring is gorgeous! I saw it on NAP too. I have a question though..does your ring has the size stamped on the back along with the YSL name? I was browsing the artys on NAP and realised that the ones in rose gold don't have the sizes stamped on the back..



Yup mine has the size stamped on the back


----------



## ceedoan

Glamnatic said:


> Im sad to hear that arty rings will not be longer produced =(!!! Thats why Im thinking on getting my last two arty rings but Im torn between 3: Marine in RG, Total Silver one, and the gold and cream stone! Which two of these should I get?



my vote's for marine w/ rg and ice w/ silver (ruthenium)  they're both bold in their own ways and are just TDF! (i'm waiting for my own ICE!! whoo hoo!! can't wait to get it!)


----------



## Lvgirl71

ceedoan said:
			
		

> my vote's for marine w/ rg and ice w/ silver (ruthenium)  they're both bold in their own ways and are just TDF! (i'm waiting for my own ICE!! whoo hoo!! can't wait to get it!)



My vote is Marine rg and Cream gold rings!!


----------



## Kyanite

Glamnatic said:
			
		

> Im sad to hear that arty rings will not be longer produced =(!!! Thats why Im thinking on getting my last two arty rings but Im torn between 3: Marine in RG, Total Silver one, and the gold and cream stone! Which two of these should I get?



What colors do you have? 
You said "last so I think you have another artys ))

Ice and creme!!!
cold and warm - for different looks )))


----------



## missbrasilnyc

I'm thinking of taking the plunge and getting one of these...but I keep hearing conflicting things about size. How do I measure or find out?!


----------



## limvicky

_lili_ said:
			
		

> Is the Arty ring meant to be worn on the middle finger or ring finger?



I say middle finger because such a beautiful piece deserves to be in the middle of attention!


----------



## yakusoku.af

I just got my first arty ring yesterday! I wanted to get one before they are discontinued! Dbf tagged a long and decided he wanted a Ysl logo tee before we couldn't find them anymore. 
Not sure what color this is but i Liked the green and purple flecks. I kind of wanted a rose gold one but they only had gold or silver ones. 
I'm quite tempted to get another one after reading that the NYC store doesn't have them anymore!


----------



## Lvgirl71

yakusoku.af said:
			
		

> I just got my first arty ring yesterday! I wanted to get one before they are discontinued! Dbf tagged a long and decided he wanted a Ysl logo tee before we couldn't find them anymore.
> Not sure what color this is but i Liked the green and purple flecks. I kind of wanted a rose gold one but they only had gold or silver ones.
> I'm quite tempted to get another one after reading that the NYC store doesn't have them anymore!



We are Twins!! This was my first ring, they call it brown or amber color!


----------



## soleilbrun

Panic attack!! I went to the site and the arty aren't on it. I google ysl wood arty ring and get a link to ysl.com. I'm able to choose my size, put it in the backet and enter my payment information. When I click confirm.... the wheels on the bus go round and round etc. It won't confirm the payment. Anyone else try? Did you get better results like a ring order confirmation?  Me needs the wooden ring and I hae been stalking ebay and all other resale sites to no avail. Are they still in stores like saks? Heeelp!


----------



## _lili_

soleilbrun said:


> Panic attack!! I went to the site and the arty aren't on it. I google ysl wood arty ring and get a link to ysl.com. I'm able to choose my size, put it in the backet and enter my payment information. When I click confirm.... the wheels on the bus go round and round etc. It won't confirm the payment. Anyone else try? Did you get better results like a ring order confirmation?  Me needs the wooden ring and I hae been stalking ebay and all other resale sites to no avail. Are they still in stores like saks? Heeelp!



Try net-a-porter.com


----------



## NeonLights

Glamnatic said:


> Im sad to hear that arty rings will not be longer produced =(!!! Thats why Im thinking on getting my last two arty rings but Im torn between 3: Marine in RG, Total Silver one, and the gold and cream stone! Which two of these should I get?



I would go the marine in rg and the cream one.. 

After reading the arty's are being DC i think i better get the marine myself as well..


----------



## _lili_

soleilbrun said:


> Panic attack!! I went to the site and the arty aren't on it. I google ysl wood arty ring and get a link to ysl.com. I'm able to choose my size, put it in the backet and enter my payment information. When I click confirm.... the wheels on the bus go round and round etc. It won't confirm the payment. Anyone else try? Did you get better results like a ring order confirmation?  Me needs the wooden ring and I hae been stalking ebay and all other resale sites to no avail. Are they still in stores like saks? Heeelp!



Sorry I missed the word 'wood' in your description. 

If you were able to place it in the cart, one would think that it must be available. You can try calling one of the stores or email online.assistance@us.ysl.com and ask them about it... Apparently they can't sell old stock on the website but you can still order through the stores.


----------



## chongyuo

isit true that every stone come with different design ? so I have to try my luck to see if I got the nice one ?


----------



## Lvgirl71

News Alert!! 

Just found out the all the stores shipped the Arty rings to the Beverly Hills Store, they have a nice selection so if anyone is looking for a particular color, they will also ship to you!! 
I'm waiting on a girl to send me a photo of all the colors they have  
Get them while you can Ladies!! Of course you can still buy them on NAP and SSense.com.


----------



## soleilbrun

_lili_ said:


> Sorry I missed the word 'wood' in your description.
> 
> If you were able to place it in the cart, one would think that it must be available. You can try calling one of the stores or email online.assistance@us.ysl.com and ask them about it... Apparently they can't sell old stock on the website but you can still order through the stores.


 
YSL.com called me back today. They placed my order for my arty ring oveer the phone. If it's not on the current website and you would like to buy ie: arty rings, tributes etc they can do the order on the phone even it it's not on the website. My wood arty is on the way! YSL.com can be reached at 1800 399 0929.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## soleilbrun

_lili_ said:


> Try net-a-porter.com


 
Thank you but they are sold out of wooden ones. I was able to order via telephone from YSL.com.


----------



## Fashion1

Just got a Love Arty and the Rosegold Green. Waiting on Sky and my collection will be complete! Love the Rosegold; it's beautifully done. I've included a few pics also of gold compared to RG.


----------



## Lvgirl71

Fashion1 said:
			
		

> Just got a Love Arty and the Rosegold Green. Waiting on Sky and my collection will be complete! Love the Rosegold; it's beautifully done. I've included a few pics also of gold compared to RG.



Love your collection, ESP the Love ring!


----------



## ceedoan

Fashion1 said:


> Just got a Love Arty and the Rosegold Green. Waiting on Sky and my collection will be complete! Love the Rosegold; it's beautifully done. I've included a few pics also of gold compared to RG.



holy cow fashion!!! omg, i'm still waiting for my artys. urs arrived so fast!!! where'd u find the love one???? i'm LOVING the rosegold/military green one as well, the rosegold is soooo feminine and gorgeous!! congrats!


----------



## Fashion1

ceedoan said:


> holy cow fashion!!! omg, i'm still waiting for my artys. urs arrived so fast!!! where'd u find the love one???? i'm LOVING the rosegold/military green one as well, the rosegold is soooo feminine and gorgeous!! congrats!


 
Thanks! The Love one I found from another lovely tpf'er


----------



## kataa

http://cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/321294/321294_in_l.jpg

does anyone have this arty? id love to see a picture of it?


----------



## ekrause

Fashion1 said:
			
		

> Just got a Love Arty and the Rosegold Green. Waiting on Sky and my collection will be complete! Love the Rosegold; it's beautifully done. I've included a few pics also of gold compared to RG.



Gorgeous collection!! Loving the silver blue one! Do you know the name for it? ^^


----------



## Fashion1

ekrause said:


> Gorgeous collection!! Loving the silver blue one! Do you know the name for it? ^^


 
Saks called it Cipria at first, but on my packaging I think it just said Blue... It's a black base with light pink, blue and purple.


----------



## Kyanite

Fashion1 said:
			
		

> Just got a Love Arty and the Rosegold Green. Waiting on Sky and my collection will be complete! Love the Rosegold; it's beautifully done. I've included a few pics also of gold compared to RG.



Stunning!!!!!
Wish I have your white arty ))))))


----------



## ekrause

Fashion1 said:
			
		

> Saks called it Cipria at first, but on my packaging I think it just said Blue... It's a black base with light pink, blue and purple.



Thank you so much! I had my eye on it but only managed to write down the style ID from YSL but since now that's pretty much useless I will have to go into a quest to find this one! It is just stunning! Thanks again!! ^^


----------



## ceedoan

hi ladies, i'm so excited.... i finally got my artys from saks today!!! WHOO HOO!!!! i want 2 more already!!! 

thanks for all the suggestions on sizing ladies!! i ordered a 6 and a 7 so i can wear on different fingers and they fit perfectly!! LOVE LOVE LOVE!!! 

here they are.... gold/lapis and silver/ice artys!!!


----------



## glitter8188

ceedoan said:
			
		

> hi ladies, i'm so excited.... i finally got my artys from saks today!!! WHOO HOO!!!! i want 2 more already!!!
> 
> thanks for all the suggestions on sizing ladies!! i ordered a 6 and a 7 so i can wear on different fingers and they fit perfectly!! LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!
> 
> here they are.... gold/lapis and silver/ice artys!!!



Stunning!


----------



## Kyanite

ceedoan said:
			
		

> hi ladies, i'm so excited.... i finally got my artys from saks today!!! WHOO HOO!!!! i want 2 more already!!!
> 
> thanks for all the suggestions on sizing ladies!! i ordered a 6 and a 7 so i can wear on different fingers and they fit perfectly!! LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!
> 
> here they are.... gold/lapis and silver/ice artys!!!



Wooow! Congrats!!!
Both colors going to be classic!


----------



## babycinnamon

ceedoan said:
			
		

> hi ladies, i'm so excited.... i finally got my artys from saks today!!! WHOO HOO!!!! i want 2 more already!!!
> 
> thanks for all the suggestions on sizing ladies!! i ordered a 6 and a 7 so i can wear on different fingers and they fit perfectly!! LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!
> 
> here they are.... gold/lapis and silver/ice artys!!!



congrats!! lovely rings...!


----------



## missbrasilnyc

I love the lapis...might get it this week.


----------



## shazzerlyn

Lovely collection you have Fashion1!

I got the turquoise and the rose gold ring as well. Here's my humble collection.


----------



## cvlshopaholic

Just ordered my Ice Arty from NM..I had bookmarked a couple sites where it was being sold and they pretty much evaporated! I guess everyone really is stocking up..can't wait til mine gets here


----------



## Fashion1

shazzerlyn said:


> Lovely collection you have Fashion1!
> 
> I got the turquoise and the rose gold ring as well. Here's my humble collection.


 
Beautiful!!


----------



## Fashion1

ceedoan said:


> hi ladies, i'm so excited.... i finally got my artys from saks today!!! WHOO HOO!!!! i want 2 more already!!!
> 
> thanks for all the suggestions on sizing ladies!! i ordered a 6 and a 7 so i can wear on different fingers and they fit perfectly!! LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!
> 
> here they are.... gold/lapis and silver/ice artys!!!


 
Great choices Cee, I love both of them! Lapis is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Fashion1

Here is my Sky, ordered from Neiman Marcus. They also are in stock at Bergdorf Goodman. This ring is even more beautiful in person.


----------



## littlemshappy

ceedoan said:
			
		

> hi ladies, i'm so excited.... i finally got my artys from saks today!!! WHOO HOO!!!! i want 2 more already!!!
> 
> thanks for all the suggestions on sizing ladies!! i ordered a 6 and a 7 so i can wear on different fingers and they fit perfectly!! LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!
> 
> here they are.... gold/lapis and silver/ice artys!!!



Lovely! Congrats!


----------



## Aqua Mirabilis

am waiting my first arty ring, ordered two in lapis and honey gold, and one more pink cabochon from my best friend as a gift *dancing


----------



## kataa

just ordered my second arty in pastel pink from ssense  cant wait to see it!

do any of you have it? I've seen pictures and I love it


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Fashion1 said:


> Here is my Sky, ordered from Neiman Marcus. They also are in stock at Bergdorf Goodman. This ring is even more beautiful in person.


Oh boy....look at where I have managed to find myself . It is gorgeous! Wear it for our next date!


----------



## Fashion1

yoyotomatoe said:


> Oh boy....look at where I have managed to find myself . It is gorgeous! Wear it for our next date!



I will! I think you need one of these! Hehe


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Fashion1 said:


> I will! I think you need one of these! Hehe


Nooooo don't tempt me you enabler . I just bought a PS keep all last night. OMG what is a girl to do


----------



## Glamnatic

My Ssense order arrived! Guess which ones did I got, the big box is a good hint!  ( The ones I was choosing from where ice, marine RG and cream) I'll post pictures tomorrow with day light !


----------



## Lvgirl71

I was at the Houston YSL store and they still had a good selection left of Arty rings and a couple of cuffs! They have not shipped it out yet!!


----------



## littlemshappy

kataa said:
			
		

> just ordered my second arty in pastel pink from ssense  cant wait to see it!
> 
> do any of you have it? I've seen pictures and I love it



Pls share the pic of your artsy ring dear! I'd love to see


----------



## fuyumi

I was wondering if anyone could help me out with the diameter on the inside of the ring. Does anyone have measurements for a size 6?


----------



## Maryam_Lady

my lapis in size 6


----------



## kataa

littlemshappy said:


> Pls share the pic of your artsy ring dear! I'd love to see



its arriving tomorrow but I will tomorrow, no doubt  cant wait


----------



## ceedoan

fuyumi said:


> I was wondering if anyone could help me out with the diameter on the inside of the ring. Does anyone have measurements for a size 6?



hey fuyumi! the rings vary according to what color you're interested in, so it will depend since some colors run bigger/smaller than others. net-a-porter has a GREAT size guide on each individual arty they carry, so hopefully they have the one you're looking for so you can see the exact size 6 u need!! HTH!


----------



## ceedoan

glitter8188 said:


> Stunning!





Kyanite said:


> Wooow! Congrats!!!
> Both colors going to be classic!





babycinnamon said:


> congrats!! lovely rings...!





littlemshappy said:


> Lovely! Congrats!



THANKS LADIES!!! I'VE ALREADY WORN BOTH SINCE GETTING THEM, I WANT MORE!!!!!!


----------



## ceedoan

shazzerlyn said:


> Lovely collection you have Fashion1!
> 
> I got the turquoise and the rose gold ring as well. Here's my humble collection.



LOVE YOUR COLLECTION!! very very gorgeous colors! 



cvlshopaholic said:


> *Just ordered my Ice Arty from NM*..I had bookmarked a couple sites where it was being sold and they pretty much evaporated! I guess everyone really is stocking up..can't wait til mine gets here



whoo hoo arty twin! you're gonna LOVE it!!! ice is SO striking, all my co-workers noticed, even the fellas complimented on it!! 



missbrasilnyc said:


> *I love the lapis...might get it this week*.



DO IT!


----------



## ceedoan

Fashion1 said:


> Great choices Cee, I love both of them! Lapis is one of my all time favorites.



thanks fashion!!! i swear your collection totally pushed me over the edge!! haha i'm just itchin to buy another one..... i want the military one u got!! 



Fashion1 said:


> Here is my Sky, ordered from Neiman Marcus. They also are in stock at Bergdorf Goodman. This ring is even more beautiful in person.



OMG!!!!!!!!!! this one is SO stunning!! it's very so lovely and feminine!! darn u! now i want this one too!! haha


----------



## ceedoan

Maryam_Lady said:


> my lapis in size 6
> View attachment 1911058



yay arty twin!! i wore mine out last night.... i LOVE it! the color is so saturated and just so striking....i just kept looking at it all night lol i'm so glad i bought it!!


----------



## missbrasilnyc

DO IT! [/QUOTE]


LOL omg...I'm still contemplating paying this much for costume jewelry, ugh! PROBLEMS IN LIFE!


----------



## Glamnatic

Well here is what I finally got from Ssense: ice and marine arty rings!

I'm super happy with my choice. I included some pics with my RG Michael Kors watch and Alexander Wang Rocco bag wang in case someone has these items and what's to see how they match. In my personal opinion they look adorable!! I'm really happy!

I also got the mint arty Ring from a seller on eBay! Love it so much!!


----------



## miffy

Just picked up my first arty ring today - silver w/ black stone. I was going to go for a colorful one but the boring me stuck with the basic black. I like it a lot though. I couldn't fine a "made in" stamp on it, is there supposed to be one?


----------



## ceedoan

Glamnatic said:


> Well here is what I finally got from Ssense: ice and marine arty rings!
> 
> I'm super happy with my choice. I included some pics with my RG Michael Kors watch and Alexander Wang Rocco bag wang in case someone has these items and what's to see how they match. In my personal opinion they look adorable!! I'm really happy!
> 
> I also got the mint arty Ring from a seller on eBay! Love it so much!!



u got the two i voted for!!!  YAY!!! omg girl, they're so gorgeous!! i love all three of your artys!!! i also recognize you from the AW thread - didn't u just get that rocco??? excellent choices, we're twinsies on the rocco and the silver/ice arty   great minds think alike!!!


----------



## glitter8188

Glamnatic said:
			
		

> Well here is what I finally got from Ssense: ice and marine arty rings!
> 
> I'm super happy with my choice. I included some pics with my RG Michael Kors watch and Alexander Wang Rocco bag wang in case someone has these items and what's to see how they match. In my personal opinion they look adorable!! I'm really happy!
> 
> I also got the mint arty Ring from a seller on eBay! Love it so much!!



OMG love! And the green ring! I'm on an eternal quest to find one!!


----------



## ceedoan

LAPIS ARTY! getting ready to go see "ARGO" - such a GREAT movie!!!


----------



## fuyumi

ceedoan said:
			
		

> hey fuyumi! the rings vary according to what color you're interested in, so it will depend since some colors run bigger/smaller than others. net-a-porter has a GREAT size guide on each individual arty they carry, so hopefully they have the one you're looking for so you can see the exact size 6 u need!! HTH!



Wow! Thanks for the information, I didn't know their sizes can vary..


----------



## Lvgirl71

fuyumi said:
			
		

> Wow! Thanks for the information, I didn't know their sizes can vary..



Well I don't think it varies from colors, it's bc the rings are handmade and it may vary from ring to ring, just like the stone, no two are alike! But for the most part I think they run tts or 1/2 size smaller bc the thickness of the band. I own 5 of them and the coral fits the tightest on me, but not that much.


----------



## NeonLights

The fear of these rings disappearing forever is making me contemplate a third ring.

I've got the turquoise and the blush pink is due to arrive tomorrow. Thinking either marine or lapis.. 

Thoughts? Originally leaning towards marine because of my love for navy but the photos of the lapis on here are are soooo good!!


----------



## Lvgirl71

NeonLights said:
			
		

> The fear of these rings disappearing forever is making me contemplate a third ring.
> 
> I've got the turquoise and the blush pink is due to arrive tomorrow. Thinking either marine or lapis..
> 
> Thoughts? Originally leaning towards marine because of my love for navy but the photos of the lapis on here are are soooo good!!



Go with the Lapis, it pops more and goes with almost Everything! I love mine 
I just ordered the ice ring after seeing it in person, it will definitely go well with a lot! This will be my 5 ring, I think I am done. I was so tempted to buy the green tiger eye one at the YSL Houston store but refrained.


----------



## cvlshopaholic

Ice came today!! I'm in love. I had the pink mix/gold already and I just had to have the silver, I think it's going to get a lot of use


----------



## glitter8188

cvlshopaholic said:
			
		

> Ice came today!! I'm in love. I had the pink mix/gold already and I just had to have the silver, I think it's going to get a lot of use



Amazing! Looks like fire and ice. Sooo cool!


----------



## ceedoan

NeonLights said:


> The fear of these rings disappearing forever is making me contemplate a third ring.
> 
> I've got the turquoise and the blush pink is due to arrive tomorrow. Thinking either marine or lapis..
> 
> Thoughts? Originally leaning towards marine because of my love for navy but the photos of the lapis on here are are soooo good!!



i was in the same boat!! i was between marine and lapis and ended up going with lapis  i have 2 pairs of TB flats that both have gold logos so figured the gold/lapis arty would compliment them well. however, i also have an AW rocco w/ rosegold hw, in which the marine would totally mesh with..... it was a tough decision, but i'm glad i went with lapis! good luck, let us know which color u decide! 



cvlshopaholic said:


> Ice came today!! I'm in love. I had the pink mix/gold already and I just had to have the silver, I think it's going to get a lot of use



arty twin!!! i love both ur artys, and it does look like fire + ice! i've worn my ice arty almost everyday since getting it (i alternate with lapis lol) - gosh i want MORE!!!


----------



## ceedoan

fuyumi said:


> Wow! Thanks for the information, I didn't know their sizes can vary..




ur welcome! i know exactly how u feel... i was doing so much research on sizing since there's no YSL boutique where i am so i couldn't try them on before i purchased. i used NAP's guide since they measure each ring/color combo and there's definitely variation between the colors.... for example, in some colors, my size is a 6 and in others, it's a 7. anyway, good luck and hope u find the perfect arty!


----------



## cvlshopaholic

glitter8188 said:


> Amazing! Looks like fire and ice. Sooo cool!



thanks!




ceedoan said:


> arty twin!!! i love both ur artys, and it does look like fire + ice! i've worn my ice arty almost everyday since getting it (i alternate with lapis lol) - gosh i want MORE!!!



we have great taste!  haha I'm really looking forward to wearing it cause I know it'll go with just about everything + all my other silver jewelry. If I was going to get one more it'd be lapis, it's so classic, but I'm gonna try to maintain some self control and be happy with these 2 lol


----------



## yakusoku.af

I just got an email from Saks!
They are starting F&F and the arty rings are included!
They have a super long list of exclusions that included YSL apparel, shoes, and bags but all of the arty rings come up as eligible!


----------



## fuyumi

ceedoan said:


> ur welcome! i know exactly how u feel... i was doing so much research on sizing since there's no YSL boutique where i am so i couldn't try them on before i purchased. i used NAP's guide since they measure each ring/color combo and there's definitely variation between the colors.... for example, in some colors, my size is a 6 and in others, it's a 7. anyway, good luck and hope u find the perfect arty!



Yes, I realise the gold plated ones are bigger than the rose gold.. I decided to go for a gold plated ring this month. Hopefully, I can get another rose gold next month. I heard they are no longer continuing the arty rings, is that true?


----------



## fuyumi

Lvgirl71 said:


> Well I don't think it varies from colors, it's bc the rings are handmade and it may vary from ring to ring, just like the stone, no two are alike! But for the most part I think they run tts or 1/2 size smaller bc the thickness of the band. I own 5 of them and the coral fits the tightest on me, but not that much.


I see. I do hope the ring will fit me well when it arrives.


----------



## NeonLights

My new blush coloured arty has arrived.. pictured here with her turquoise sibling


----------



## NeonLights

Lvgirl71 said:


> Go with the Lapis, it pops more and goes with almost Everything! I love mine
> I just ordered the ice ring after seeing it in person, it will definitely go well with a lot! This will be my 5 ring, I think I am done. I was so tempted to buy the green tiger eye one at the YSL Houston store but refrained.





ceedoan said:


> i was in the same boat!! i was between marine and lapis and ended up going with lapis  i have 2 pairs of TB flats that both have gold logos so figured the gold/lapis arty would compliment them well. however, i also have an AW rocco w/ rosegold hw, in which the marine would totally mesh with..... it was a tough decision, but i'm glad i went with lapis! good luck, let us know which color u decide!
> 
> 
> I am thinking the lapis would mention the existing 2 nicely.. best get to it soon before NAP free shipping to Australia ends..


----------



## Lvgirl71

NeonLights said:
			
		

> My new blush coloured arty has arrived.. pictured here with her turquoise sibling



Congrats, we are twins on the Pink ring, it's one of my favs


----------



## Lvgirl71

cvlshopaholic said:
			
		

> Ice came today!! I'm in love. I had the pink mix/gold already and I just had to have the silver, I think it's going to get a lot of use



Do you know where I can find the pink gold one? Saks had it but its sold out now!


----------



## Lvgirl71

yakusoku.af said:
			
		

> I just got an email from Saks!
> They are starting F&F and the arty rings are included!
> They have a super long list of exclusions that included YSL apparel, shoes, and bags but all of the arty rings come up as eligible!


Thanks!! But when does the sales start?


----------



## Glamnatic

Lvgirl71 said:


> Thanks!! But when does the sales start?



The sale is on now, code FRNFAM2, just tried it and it works for the arty ring


----------



## Glamnatic

glitter8188 said:


> OMG love! And the green ring! I'm on an eternal quest to find one!!



Yes! I was on  a special mission to get it  ! Love it!



ceedoan said:


> u got the two i voted for!!!  YAY!!! omg girl, they're so gorgeous!! i love all three of your artys!!! i also recognize you from the AW thread - didn't u just get that rocco??? excellent choices, we're twinsies on the rocco and the silver/ice arty   great minds think alike!!!



Thanks for your advice!!! I must say I was really surprised by the Ice one, IRL is sooo much prettier, I originally thought it was a bit dull and monochromatic, but pics dont do justice to its beauty, is the perfect arty ring neutral and goes with everything, LOL can you tell that Im in love?


----------



## Glamnatic

NeonLights said:
			
		

> The fear of these rings disappearing forever is making me contemplate a third ring.
> 
> I've got the turquoise and the blush pink is due to arrive tomorrow. Thinking either marine or lapis..
> 
> Thoughts? Originally leaning towards marine because of my love for navy but the photos of the lapis on here are are soooo good!!



Comparison pics for you! I have both and love them make your choice depending on the jewelry you have,  or watch you use. As you can see Marine is more toned down as lapis really pops out. Hope the pics help you choose


----------



## Ghettoe

I am just going to leave this thread before I impulse buy. I have been stalking this thread and I nearly impulse bought a ring. *Runs away fast*


----------



## cvlshopaholic

Lvgirl71 said:


> Do you know where I can find the pink gold one? Saks had it but its sold out now!



Hmm..I'd check Net a Porter and Ssense..maybe Neiman too. I got mine at Saks a couple months ago. I hope youre able to find one!


----------



## Lvgirl71

cvlshopaholic said:
			
		

> Hmm..I'd check Net a Porter and Ssense..maybe Neiman too. I got mine at Saks a couple months ago. I hope youre able to find one!



Yeah I did already! I cked everywhere!! So sad I love that color.


----------



## missbrasilnyc

Can someone please assist in the sizing of these rings? I checked NAP and I tried to measure my finger with the tape measure but the measurements dont match any of the ones I saw. I tried in both centimeters and inches... and when you switch to inches it says all of the sizes have the same circumference, 2. That can't be right. HELP!!


----------



## cvlshopaholic

missbrasilnyc said:


> Can someone please assist in the sizing of these rings? I checked NAP and I tried to measure my finger with the tape measure but the measurements dont match any of the ones I saw. I tried in both centimeters and inches... and when you switch to inches it says all of the sizes have the same circumference, 2. That can't be right. HELP!!



I tried to measure too and it never came out right. Do you wear any forever 21 jewelry? My F21 rings run the same as my Artys..an 8 fits my middle, 7 fits my ring.  Hopefully someone can be a little more helpful.


----------



## missbrasilnyc

cvlshopaholic said:


> I tried to measure too and it never came out right. Do you wear any forever 21 jewelry? My F21 rings run the same as my Artys..an 8 fits my middle, 7 fits my ring.  Hopefully someone can be a little more helpful.



Hi! Thanks so much for your response. Unfortunately I don't have any F21 rings... all I can wager here is if they fit true to size, I'm usually a size 6 in rings, little fingers... I really want to take advantage of this Saks sale but not without being able to try it on first! Ugh! Thank you though, I appreciate it!


----------



## Lvgirl71

missbrasilnyc said:
			
		

> Hi! Thanks so much for your response. Unfortunately I don't have any F21 rings... all I can wager here is if they fit true to size, I'm usually a size 6 in rings, little fingers... I really want to take advantage of this Saks sale but not without being able to try it on first! Ugh! Thank you though, I appreciate it!



My suggestion would be is to go to a local jewelry store and have your finger measured, it's free, they run tts for me except maybe a 1/4-1/2 size smaller if your finger tends to swell.


----------



## missbrasilnyc

Lvgirl71 said:


> My suggestion would be is to go to a local jewelry store and have your finger measured, it's free, they run tts for me except maybe a 1/4-1/2 size smaller if your finger tends to swell.



This is a great idea. I think I might do this  I really wish I could try one of these rings on but I don't know if Saks (the original on 5th ave) still has them in store. Maybe someone on the forum knows.


----------



## nekostar0412

Hello Arty-Lovers, I have just been bitten by the bug and would like to acquire one of these beauties, especially if they're being discontinued!  I was looking at SFA and noticed they had a "Navy" which looks like, well, navy with gold specks.  Can anyone tell me if this is the same as "Azure"?  I'm really hoping so, because the pictures I could find online of Azure are TDF IMHO.  I can only own one and I would really like it to be Azure, size 6


----------



## NeonLights

Glamnatic said:


> Comparison pics for you! I have both and love them make your choice depending on the jewelry you have,  or watch you use. As you can see Marine is more toned down as lapis really pops out. Hope the pics help you choose



I was sold on the lapis but now i'm back to square one.. my stupid love for navy.. 

Thank you for comparison pics..


----------



## Lvgirl71

NeonLights said:
			
		

> I was sold on the lapis but now i'm back to square one.. my stupid love for navy..
> 
> Thank you for comparison pics..



I say, if you like it, get it!! They are Both pretty


----------



## NeonLights

Lvgirl71 said:


> I say, if you like it, get it!! They are Both pretty



All done... I just ordered .. Will post pics of my choice when it arrives.. 

I think i'm arty content now 

Thanks for everyones thoughts..


----------



## Glamnatic

NeonLights said:


> All done... I just ordered .. Will post pics of my choice when it arrives..
> 
> I think i'm arty content now
> 
> Thanks for everyones thoughts..



You got the Marine??? that's awesome  !


----------



## Glamnatic

If anyone is interested Matches has the coral arty ring in size 7 for: 233US, thats a pretty good price!

http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/127606


----------



## limvicky

Just thought I'd share my colors! I was thinking of adding the coral one to my collection. What do you guys think? Coral, yay or nay?


----------



## Glamnatic

limvicky said:


> Just thought I'd share my colors! I was thinking of adding the coral one to my collection. What do you guys think? Coral, yay or nay?
> 
> View attachment 1914601



I say yay, as I posted above, if you are a size 7 you are lucky Matches has coral for 233!


----------



## Lvgirl71

limvicky said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd share my colors! I was thinking of adding the coral one to my collection. What do you guys think? Coral, yay or nay?



Yes Coral is a Must Have!!


----------



## glitter8188

limvicky said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd share my colors! I was thinking of adding the coral one to my collection. What do you guys think? Coral, yay or nay?



Omg love the middle one. Ugh wish I could find it!


----------



## limvicky

Glamnatic said:
			
		

> I say yay, as I posted above, if you are a size 7 you are lucky Matches has coral for 233!



I would totally snatch that up, but I'm a size 5!


----------



## Lvgirl71

limvicky said:
			
		

> I would totally snatch that up, but I'm a size 5!



Remember Saks still has 20% off during their FF sale with promo code and free ship! Brings ring to $232!!!


----------



## Glamnatic

limvicky said:
			
		

> I would totally snatch that up, but I'm a size 5!



I have a size 5 in coral that doesn't fit me  and in thinking about selling it.


----------



## Glamnatic

Lvgirl71 said:
			
		

> Remember Saks still has 20% off during their FF sale with promo code and free ship! Brings ring to $232!!!



What's the code for free shipping? Only applies to the US?


----------



## limvicky

Lvgirl71 said:
			
		

> Remember Saks still has 20% off during their FF sale with promo code and free ship! Brings ring to $232!!!



Thank you for the reminder! I just bought it! My total came out to $268, but that's still a really good price.


----------



## QTbebe

limvicky said:


> Just thought I'd share my colors! I was thinking of adding the coral one to my collection. What do you guys think? Coral, yay or nay?
> 
> View attachment 1914601



I say nay for the coral, once they sent me coral by mistake and it looks like a brain.. it was gross. choose another color if you must buy another one


----------



## lim_vicky

QTbebe said:


> I say nay for the coral, once they sent me coral by mistake and it looks like a brain.. it was gross. choose another color if you must buy another one


My first thought was a brain too, but it was coral or turquoise and the coral went with my skin much better! Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## glitter8188

does anyone know if any of the saks stores carries the arty rings in store? I ordered an arty in turquoise but didn't quite like it so i want to see other rings in person to decide.  I'm wondering if any NYC Saks or King of Prussia carries in store...anyone know??


----------



## ceedoan

limvicky said:


> Just thought I'd share my colors! I was thinking of adding the coral one to my collection. What do you guys think? Coral, yay or nay?
> 
> View attachment 1914601




great collection! i thought u also had ice arty?? and yes, coral is a YAY! it'll compliment your other two gold-tone ones. what color is the one on the far left??


----------



## CDNinNYC

glitter8188 said:


> does anyone know if any of the saks stores carries the arty rings in store? I ordered an arty in turquoise but didn't quite like it so i want to see other rings in person to decide.  I'm wondering if any NYC Saks or King of Prussia carries in store...anyone know??



Saks NYC does not carry them in-store.


----------



## ekrause

limvicky said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd share my colors! I was thinking of adding the coral one to my collection. What do you guys think? Coral, yay or nay?



I want that blue one so badly!! But now I cannot find it anywhere!  would you tell me the name of this color Vicky, please?


----------



## anisu

hello girlz! im a secret reader of u,and of course arty rings fan.I just write need to your help.i decided to get my first ysl,but dont know which one to choose.hard to decide bc want that its going to everything well!im from europe,so can order from nap.i strongly thought about rose gold the green but like the marine one too..bc i couldnt find a good one from the gold editions...i have to michael kors are gold and one is rose gold.i wanted to choose like going with the rins very cool. please help me in choose!need to your opinions! thanks


----------



## Lvgirl71

glitter8188 said:
			
		

> does anyone know if any of the saks stores carries the arty rings in store? I ordered an arty in turquoise but didn't quite like it so i want to see other rings in person to decide.  I'm wondering if any NYC Saks or King of Prussia carries in store...anyone know??



No d if the stores I've been into it called have the rings in the stores, was told its just an online item, but if you buy it and don't like it you can return in the store!


----------



## Lvgirl71

anisu said:
			
		

> hello girlz! im a secret reader of u,and of course arty rings fan.I just write need to your help.i decided to get my first ysl,but dont know which one to choose.hard to decide bc want that its going to everything well!im from europe,so can order from nap.i strongly thought about rose gold the green but like the marine one too..bc i couldnt find a good one from the gold editions...i have to michael kors are gold and one is rose gold.i wanted to choose like going with the rins very cool. please help me in choose!need to your opinions! thanks



Out if those two colors, I would choose the marine it's more neutral in my opinion


----------



## anisu

Lvgirl71 said:
			
		

> Out if those two colors, I would choose the marine it's more neutral in my opinion



yeah,i wanted that too,just thought aboutt how its going on summer...isnt a little dark?:/ maybe i will buy another one color too,but not sure yet.so want decide clever  btw thanks for ur opinion.what kind of rings do u have?


----------



## themissytots

pocketrocket said:


> Hey there.. i was thinking to get this ' Aqua' or the 'Turquoise' from NAP too! Can you please post some pictures with you wearing it ?
> Glad you get them thru NAP.. ... designer things in Malaysia are always so costly , arent they



Hello pocketrocket, sorry it took this long to reply. Have you bought it yet? Here are some pictures of the Aqua Arty being worn 



























My blog post on my lovely Arty: http://boopings.blogspot.com/2012/10/haul-review-ysl-arty-ovale-ring-in-aqua.html


----------



## missbrasilnyc

cvlshopaholic said:


> I tried to measure too and it never came out right. Do you wear any forever 21 jewelry? My F21 rings run the same as my Artys..an 8 fits my middle, 7 fits my ring.  Hopefully someone can be a little more helpful.



So I totally went to F21 today and just started trying on rings...I appear to be the same, 8 for my middle finger and 7 for my ring finger. Is it safe to assume that the arty in 8 will be okay for my middle finger then? I tried on a buuunch of rings there and it was consistently the 8 for my middle lol


----------



## cvlshopaholic

missbrasilnyc said:


> So I totally went to F21 today and just started trying on rings...I appear to be the same, 8 for my middle finger and 7 for my ring finger. Is it safe to assume that the arty in 8 will be okay for my middle finger then? I tried on a buuunch of rings there and it was consistently the 8 for my middle lol



I would say you're pretty safe! I can't guarantee anything but it sounds like the 8 will work.  On the off chance it ends up being loose, you can add a small strip of tape or padding to the inside and if it ends up tight, you could always wear it on your ring or index finger if you're okay with that.  But I do think it will be fine. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! lol


----------



## limvicky

ceedoan said:
			
		

> great collection! i thought u also had ice arty?? and yes, coral is a YAY! it'll compliment your other two gold-tone ones. what color is the one on the far left??



I did have an ice one, but I sold it because I rarely wear it. The one on the left is called Cream, I believe.


----------



## NeonLights

anisu said:


> hello girlz! im a secret reader of u,and of course arty rings fan.I just write need to your help.i decided to get my first ysl,but dont know which one to choose.hard to decide bc want that its going to everything well!im from europe,so can order from nap.i strongly thought about rose gold the green but like the marine one too..bc i couldnt find a good one from the gold editions...i have to michael kors are gold and one is rose gold.i wanted to choose like going with the rins very cool. please help me in choose!need to your opinions! thanks



Def second the marine... and you will find once you get your first one you will need another.. 

I'm sure the other multiple arty owners will agree..


----------



## kataa

My Pastel Pink Arty Ring was supposed to arrive on Monday but due to delays its supposed to be arriving today *fingers crossed* can't wait to show pics


----------



## anisu

NeonLights said:
			
		

> Def second the marine... and you will find once you get your first one you will need another..
> 
> I'm sure the other multiple arty owners will agree..



ohh thanks for
your opinion.yeah i think
so, i will buy another one too.


DO SOMEBODY know until when can we buy the arty rings?if it will be discontinued...sorry uf it wS alredy theme,can t read back
all thanks!


----------



## kataa

nevermind its been pushed to the 22nd I'm getting extremely unhappy with the way ssense delivers -_-


----------



## MademoiselleXO

I got my most recent Arty ring from Saks and it was gift wrapped in a Saks box, but it didn't come with a YSL box. I really want a YSL box for it. Do you think if I contact their customer service I will be able to have one shipped to me? Lol. 
Here's the ring on top of one of my other YSL boxes


----------



## MademoiselleXO

kataa said:
			
		

> nevermind its been pushed to the 22nd I'm getting extremely unhappy with the way ssense delivers -_-



Omg! Katarina! Hiiii &#10084; lol 
I ordered my mint arty from Ssense and I think I had issues with them too T_T but in the end everything was fine! Can't wait to see your new arty


----------



## kataa

MademoiselleXO said:


> Omg! Katarina! Hiiii &#10084; lol
> I ordered my mint arty from Ssense and I think I had issues with them too T_T but in the end everything was fine! Can't wait to see your new arty



omg they're killing me seriously it was supposed to be here since the 15th as a birthday present! hahah and I love your new arty Yana!! stop seriously give me one *cough* electric blue one *cough*  cant wait to see a post about it on your blog &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## MademoiselleXO

kataa said:
			
		

> omg they're killing me seriously it was supposed to be here since the 15th as a birthday present! hahah and I love your new arty Yana!! stop seriously give me one *cough* electric blue one *cough*  cant wait to see a post about it on your blog &hearts;&hearts;&hearts;



Thanks gorgeous! Haha if I ever see the electric blue one being sold anywhere ill be sure to let you know  it's my favorite 
And happy belated birthday! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084; I hope you get your arty soon!


----------



## MademoiselleXO

glitter8188 said:
			
		

> does anyone know if any of the saks stores carries the arty rings in store? I ordered an arty in turquoise but didn't quite like it so i want to see other rings in person to decide.  I'm wondering if any NYC Saks or King of Prussia carries in store...anyone know??



From what I know, the Saks on fifth in NYC doesn't have them in store.


----------



## Lvgirl71

MademoiselleXO said:
			
		

> Omg! Katarina! Hiiii &#10084; lol
> I ordered my mint arty from Ssense and I think I had issues with them too T_T but in the end everything was fine! Can't wait to see your new arty



NAP is the Best, they deliver in a pretty box with gift too, they tie bow, so pretty, best packaging!


----------



## missbrasilnyc

MademoiselleXO said:


> I got my most recent Arty ring from Saks and it was gift wrapped in a Saks box, but it didn't come with a YSL box. I really want a YSL box for it. Do you think if I contact their customer service I will be able to have one shipped to me? Lol.
> Here's the ring on top of one of my other YSL boxes



This is valuable information...didn't know it didn't come with the YSL box. Might have to rethink my purchase now.


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Better shot of my new arty from Instagram, and my collection!


----------



## cvlshopaholic

MademoiselleXO said:


> Better shot of my new arty from Instagram, and my collection!



Love your collection, especially the 2 on the left! What is the name of the gunmetal one? It's really beautiful.


----------



## MademoiselleXO

cvlshopaholic said:
			
		

> Love your collection, especially the 2 on the left! What is the name of the gunmetal one? It's really beautiful.



I'm not quite sure what it's called but I think it's something along the lines of blue with pink swirls? Lol. And thank you so much!


----------



## ceedoan

cvlshopaholic said:


> Love your collection, especially the 2 on the left! What is the name of the gunmetal one? It's really beautiful.



it's called "cipria" and yes, it's beautiful!


----------



## ceedoan

MademoiselleXO said:


> Better shot of my new arty from Instagram, and my collection!



mademoiselle, your arty collection is truly stunning!!! i think they're all gorgeous and the new addition fits in perfectly!! i have 2 (lapis and ice), and i want 2 more before they're gone forever!!!  would love to find the cipria one u have and also the love arty!!


----------



## ceedoan

MademoiselleXO said:


> *I got my most recent Arty ring from Saks and it was gift wrapped in a Saks box, but it didn't come with a YSL box.* I really want a YSL box for it. Do you think if I contact their customer service I will be able to have one shipped to me? Lol.
> Here's the ring on top of one of my other YSL boxes




SAME HERE!!! i got both of mine from saks as well. my lapis came complete with YSL pouch and box but the ice one just came in a saks giftbox


----------



## ceedoan

kataa said:


> My Pastel Pink Arty Ring was supposed to arrive on Monday but due to delays its supposed to be arriving today *fingers crossed* can't wait to show pics





kataa said:


> nevermind its been pushed to the 22nd I'm getting extremely unhappy with the way ssense delivers -_-



BUMMER!!! i'm dying to see ur reveal of pastel pink!! i think many of us are  i think the wait will be worth it though, that feminine color against the gunmetal is just TDF!!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

I wanted to share how I sized my arty ring. I needed a 6 or 7 but they only had a size 8. 
I went to Walmart and bought a $3 bag of felt stickers. The hearts had the biggest surface area. I cut it to fit in the band of the ring and added an extra piece to make the fit perfect. I've been wearing it for a few days and my finger isn't irritated by the felt. And the sticker easily peeled off today with no damage! 
Cheap and easy fix for a ring that's too big!


----------



## Aqua Mirabilis

starryeyed said:


> After about a year of wanting one, finally I have it!! I originally wanted the lapis for my birthday but after it sold out on net-a-porter I didn't think there was any chance of getting it, in any colour. Well, my family surprised me on my birthday with it in pink  Apparently they rang round the YSL stores and they were completely sold out and luckily this one was on hold in selfridges but the 48 hours holding limit ran out just before my sister got there, so happy!
> 
> Oh an thought I was an 8 but actually got a 6! Shows how good my measuring was hahah



my I know your usual ring size ? my friend usual ring diameter is 18mm (size 18 HK), am I doing something wrong by suggested her to buy size 8 for arty ring ? I really need help before the ring shipped outside US, thank you..


----------



## limvicky

yakusoku.af said:


> I wanted to share how I sized my arty ring. I needed a 6 or 7 but they only had a size 8.
> I went to Walmart and bought a $3 bag of felt stickers. The hearts had the biggest surface area. I cut it to fit in the band of the ring and added an extra piece to make the fit perfect. I've been wearing it for a few days and my finger isn't irritated by the felt. And the sticker easily peeled off today with no damage!
> Cheap and easy fix for a ring that's too big!



You can also use double sided tape! Awesome idea!


----------



## ceedoan

instead of ice ice baby... i have ice ice ARTY!!! :giggles: i friggin LOVE this ring so much, the ice is just so striking and matches everything!! blurry iphone pic doesn't do it justice at all!


----------



## Pinayfrench

MademoiselleXO said:


> I got my most recent Arty ring from Saks and it was gift wrapped in a Saks box, but it didn't come with a YSL box. I really want a YSL box for it. Do you think if I contact their customer service I will be able to have one shipped to me? Lol.
> Here's the ring on top of one of my other YSL boxes


OMG. Love this one. What's name of this piece?


----------



## nekostar0412

Pinayfrench said:


> OMG. Love this one. What's name of this piece?


I ordered this one from NM and it was simply called "Navy."


----------



## QTbebe

yakusoku.af said:


> I wanted to share how I sized my arty ring. I needed a 6 or 7 but they only had a size 8.
> I went to Walmart and bought a $3 bag of felt stickers. The hearts had the biggest surface area. I cut it to fit in the band of the ring and added an extra piece to make the fit perfect. I've been wearing it for a few days and my finger isn't irritated by the felt. And the sticker easily peeled off today with no damage!
> Cheap and easy fix for a ring that's too big!



great idea! all mine are the same size, however one feels larger then another, as if it could fall off my finger, what a difference.


----------



## kiwishopper

ceedoan said:


> instead of ice ice baby... i have ice ice ARTY!!! :giggles: i friggin LOVE this ring so much, the ice is just so striking and matches everything!! blurry iphone pic doesn't do it justice at all!


 
What a gorgeous piece "ice"!!


----------



## Lvgirl71

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> What a gorgeous piece "ice"!!



I just got this ring too! It goes with Everything!!


----------



## kataa

I'll take better pictures tomorrow when I have better lighting but my Pastel Pink Arty is finally here after a weeks delay 

I honestly love it and it matches my Hermes clic clac and Rocco perfectly


----------



## ceedoan

kiwishopper said:


> What a gorgeous piece "ice"!!



thanks kiwi!! i LOVE this ring!



Lvgirl71 said:


> *I just got this ring too! It goes with Everything!!*



arty twins!  and yes, it does!!! i've worn it so many times already, this one and my lapis are now in the forever collection. never letting these guys go!


----------



## ceedoan

kataa said:


> i'll take better pictures tomorrow when i have better lighting but my pastel pink arty is finally here after a weeks delay
> 
> I honestly love it and it matches my hermes clic clac and rocco perfectly



omg so worth the wait!!! It's stunning. Can't wait to see more of this color!! Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## ceedoan

couldn't resist.... another pic of my lapis and ice artys! these were both taken with flash


----------



## limvicky

Hey girls! I got 2 different coral artys (one will be a gift) and I need some opinions on which one to keep.

I feel like the one with less detailing looks a lot nicer. Let me know your thoughts please!


----------



## jp_536

limvicky said:
			
		

> Hey girls! I got 2 different coral artys (one will be a gift) and I need some opinions on which one to keep.
> 
> I feel like the one with less detailing looks a lot nicer. Let me know your thoughts please!



Do they both fit the same? If so, I like the one on the right. JMO . But quite honestly, I don't think you'd notice a difference if you didt have them side by side. Although the right coral stone fills the oval space better than the left one. But not a big difference


----------



## black_reno

limvicky said:
			
		

> Hey girls! I got 2 different coral artys (one will be a gift) and I need some opinions on which one to keep.
> 
> I feel like the one with less detailing looks a lot nicer. Let me know your thoughts please!



I think I prefer the one on the left


----------



## NeonLights

limvicky said:


> Hey girls! I got 2 different coral artys (one will be a gift) and I need some opinions on which one to keep.
> 
> I feel like the one with less detailing looks a lot nicer. Let me know your thoughts please!
> 
> View attachment 1921166



I prefer the one on the right.. Looks less brain like.. Ha


----------



## NeonLights

ceedoan said:


> instead of ice ice baby... i have ice ice ARTY!!! :giggles: i friggin LOVE this ring so much, the ice is just so striking and matches everything!! blurry iphone pic doesn't do it justice at all!



I looooove the ice..


----------



## Yoa73

My new arty from Saks


----------



## blueyoung

ceedoan said:
			
		

> instead of ice ice baby... i have ice ice ARTY!!! :giggles: i friggin LOVE this ring so much, the ice is just so striking and matches everything!! blurry iphone pic doesn't do it justice at all!



love ICE!!!!!do u know where I can find an ICE 7? I looked everywhere online , and they are gone! ((((


----------



## kataa

and here we go professional pictures of my new beauty


----------



## niclo

Arty dots rings (multi-stone) on sale at Saks:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=Yves+Saint+Laurent&N=1553+1588&bmUID=jGdfZzf

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=Yves+Saint+Laurent&N=1553+1588&bmUID=jGdfZzc


----------



## black_reno

kataa said:
			
		

> and here we go professional pictures of my new beauty



I love the pink one!


----------



## Glamnatic

blueyoung said:
			
		

> love ICE!!!!!do u know where I can find an ICE 7? I looked everywhere online , and they are gone! ((((



There is one available at saks!!


----------



## cvlshopaholic

limvicky said:


> Hey girls! I got 2 different coral artys (one will be a gift) and I need some opinions on which one to keep.
> 
> I feel like the one with less detailing looks a lot nicer. Let me know your thoughts please!
> 
> View attachment 1921166



I prefer the left..not sure why


----------



## ceedoan

limvicky said:


> Hey girls! I got 2 different coral artys (one will be a gift) and I need some opinions on which one to keep.
> 
> I feel like the one with less detailing looks a lot nicer. Let me know your thoughts please!
> 
> View attachment 1921166



left gets my vote! but it's ultimately up to me for the final decision


----------



## ceedoan

kataa said:


> and here we go professional pictures of my new beauty



GORGEOUS!!! we're twins with lapis and i love the pastel pink!! congrats!


----------



## ceedoan

NeonLights said:


> I looooove the ice..



thanks! i love it too! 



blueyoung said:


> love ICE!!!!!do u know where I can find an ICE 7? I looked everywhere online , and they are gone! ((((



SAKS! it wasn't there a few days ago, but just came back up and the only size they have is what you're looking for...7!!! grab it before it's gone again!!  
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Laurent&N=4294912443+306418140&bmUID=jGdYA_I


----------



## Lvgirl71

cvlshopaholic said:
			
		

> I prefer the left..not sure why



I prefer the one on the right!!


----------



## Lvgirl71

ceedoan said:
			
		

> thanks! i love it too!
> 
> SAKS! it wasn't there a few days ago, but just came back up and the only size they have is what you're looking for...7!!! grab it before it's gone again!!
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418140&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446497888&R=885124271303&P_name=Yves+Saint+Laurent&N=4294912443+306418140&bmUID=jGdYA_I



I got my ice ring from NM, last wk via web! 
Also I was in Houston YSL store and they still had a great selection left, they can ship too


----------



## niclo

Thanks for the tip! I ordered the arty ovale ring in ice from Saks via your link using my $250 giftcard that I won from Saks (it's been burning a hole in my pocket). 

Right after I placed the order, the ring was no longer available, so I wonder if I ordered the last one and/or it was someone's ring returned. I'm still excited! Thanks to all the ladies who posted pics of their arty ice rings, your images persuaded me to get one!



ceedoan said:


> thanks! i love it too!
> SAKS! it wasn't there a few days ago, but just came back up and the only size they have is what you're looking for...7!!! grab it before it's gone again!!
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Laurent&N=4294912443+306418140&bmUID=jGdYA_I


----------



## limvicky

Lvgirl71 said:
			
		

> I prefer the one on the right!!



Me too. I ended up keeping the one on the right. There are no gaps between the stone and the setting, plus it looks less brain-ish. Love it. Thank you!


----------



## limvicky

jp_536 said:
			
		

> Do they both fit the same? If so, I like the one on the right. JMO . But quite honestly, I don't think you'd notice a difference if you didt have them side by side. Although the right coral stone fills the oval space better than the left one. But not a big difference



You read my mind. I definitely kept the right one after you mentioned that the stone setting has no gaps. You're awesome, thanks!


----------



## summergame

I love this thread and looking at everyone's arty collection!  Here are photos of my marine/ rose gold and turquoise/ gold.


----------



## glitter8188

summergame said:


> I love this thread and looking at everyone's arty collection! Here are photos of my marine/ rose gold and turquoise/ gold.


 

Love these both! Especially the turquoise...I ordered one from Saks but didn't like that the lines in the stone were blue instead of the brown-ish color yours is


----------



## honeybunch

summergame said:


> I love this thread and looking at everyone's arty collection!  Here are photos of my marine/ rose gold and turquoise/ gold.



I love the first one with rose gold.  I nearly bought that one last weekend but felt  guilty because I already have two others but the rose gold looks so much better against by skintone.


----------



## jp_536

limvicky said:
			
		

> You read my mind. I definitely kept the right one after you mentioned that the stone setting has no gaps. You're awesome, thanks!



Lol . Youre welcome. Great minds think alike!! .


----------



## Ghettoe

summergame said:


> I love this thread and looking at everyone's arty collection!  Here are photos of my marine/ rose gold and turquoise/ gold.



I knew the marine would be gorgeous but wow the freaking wow! It is so beautiful!!!


----------



## Fashion1

That marine is gorgeous!!


----------



## liveletlive

Question ladies!!!!!!! Why all the Arty rings on all websites like net a porter, Nordstrom , ssense and more .... All colors all sizes and no one is buying except for me !!!! Am I missing something here !!!! Is everybody waiting for a sale !!!!! Plzzzz ladies let me know!!!!


----------



## summergame

glitter8188 said:
			
		

> Love these both! Especially the turquoise...I ordered one from Saks but didn't like that the lines in the stone were blue instead of the brown-ish color yours is



Thank you.. Oh I know the other turquoise you were referring to, I too prefer mine.  The blue or taupe combo make such a difference.  You may still be able to find it perhaps, from other retailer?  I purchased mine from NAP


----------



## summergame

honeybunch said:
			
		

> I love the first one with rose gold.  I nearly bought that one last weekend but felt  guilty because I already have two others but the rose gold looks so much better against by skintone.



Go for it!  The rose gold is lovely.  It's a bit rosier in person, than in my photo I think.  I do find the finish to be a little dressier, and seems to go with more polished outfits rather than casual.


----------



## summergame

Ghettoe said:
			
		

> I knew the marine would be gorgeous but wow the freaking wow! It is so beautiful!!!



Thank you so much!  I love it too


----------



## summergame

Fashion1 said:
			
		

> That marine is gorgeous!!



Thank you!


----------



## summergame

And this is my other one in green/ silver.


----------



## glitter8188

summergame said:


> And this is my other one in green/ silver.


 
ugh i need this ring in my life! congrats on a beautiful collection!


----------



## Dale Agua

Hi Folks!  Admittedly, I haven't been through all of the pages of this thread, so forgive me if I'm repeating a question, but how do you prevent your Arty rings from tarnishing?  I have 4 (2 gunmetal, 1 silver and 1 gold), and I want to make sure that I take precautions to make sure they don't tarnish since they are made of brass.


----------



## Aqua Mirabilis

liveletlive said:


> Question ladies!!!!!!! Why all the Arty rings on all websites like net a porter, Nordstrom , ssense and more .... All colors all sizes and no one is buying except for me !!!! Am I missing something here !!!! Is everybody waiting for a sale !!!!! Plzzzz ladies let me know!!!!



no, I bought from Saks just two days before they put them into 20% off sale.. but then I was ended up buying coral and turqouise during sale, just in case I will feel the need to have more..


----------



## nakedjaxx

Bought mine from ysl.com. Love it.


----------



## k_tan88

does anyone here have the saks disc code?? im wanting to purchase my arty ring  tia!


----------



## lovebags05

I am late to the Arty craze - but just got this ring in turquoise and it's beautiful!! I wore it constantly in spring and summer. Now that the weather is changing, looking for a different color combination to add to my collection. Great purchase.


----------



## Aqua Mirabilis

k_tan88 said:


> does anyone here have the saks disc code?? im wanting to purchase my arty ring  tia!



there is no disc code for now, last time it was 15% off till oktober 21st..


----------



## PinkPeonies

The ice and dragee are my new addition. I think this is it for me though. 

I wish I'd grabbed the cipria when it was still available. I'm very Devo!


----------



## floodette

whoa, thats awesome!!!


----------



## NeonLights

Here she is.. and the other siblings she joins.. i went the lapis in the end... 

A little small for my middle finger - should have gone 2 sizes up from my normal.. just means i must get a 4th


----------



## NeonLights

summergame said:


> I love this thread and looking at everyone's arty collection!  Here are photos of my marine/ rose gold and turquoise/ gold.



OOoh the marine.. looks great on you!!!


----------



## summergame

NeonLights said:
			
		

> OOoh the marine.. looks great on you!!!



Oh thank you!  And I have been tempted to add lapis to my collection for a while.. But trying to be good.  Yours look beautiful!


----------



## stylin76

do these rings run small?


----------



## Glamnatic

stylin76 said:
			
		

> do these rings run small?



According to my experience they run small depending on the color, lapis and coral run small and all my other colors run true to size.


----------



## stylin76

Thank you so much.


----------



## NeonLights

summergame said:


> Oh thank you!  And I have been tempted to add lapis to my collection for a while.. But trying to be good.  Yours look beautiful!



I was actually tossing up between the marine and lapis originally but settled on the lapis.. I'm sure the marine will find its way home to me soon enough 

Def recommended the lapis..


----------



## niclo

Yeah, ok. So here's my ring in Ice.  I thought the 7 would fit my middle finger, but it's a half-size too small.  Fits my ring finger loosely, will have to hide some double stick tape inside.



niclo said:


> Thanks for the tip! I ordered the arty ovale ring in ice from Saks via your link using my $250 giftcard that I won from Saks (it's been burning a hole in my pocket).
> 
> Right after I placed the order, the ring was no longer available, so I wonder if I ordered the last one and/or it was someone's ring returned. I'm still excited! Thanks to all the ladies who posted pics of their arty ice rings, your images persuaded me to get one!


----------



## laurg22

Hey I have been looking on this forum for so so long ! i took the plunge and ordered an arty ring in ice and if u guys are looking for these rings you can call up the ysl stores and they do still carry them and they may be able to ship them to u  thats what i did !


----------



## _lili_

Does anyone know where I can get an Arty in Ice in size 7? TIA


----------



## sweetart

for those who have the arty in ice, does it run true to size?


----------



## _lili_

laurg22 said:


> Hey I have been looking on this forum for so so long ! i took the plunge and ordered an arty ring in ice and if u guys are looking for these rings you can call up the ysl stores and they do still carry them and they may be able to ship them to u  thats what i did !



Congrats on snapping one up! 
May I ask which boutique you got it from? I called Rodeo Drive, they said no ice Arty in stock 




niclo said:


> Yeah, ok. So here's my ring in Ice.  I thought the 7 would fit my middle finger, but it's a half-size too small.  Fits my ring finger loosely, will have to hide some double stick tape inside.


Looks lovely. I might have to settle for an ice arty in size 6 for my ring finger too, but I'm still trying to find a size 7.


----------



## sweetart

_lili_ said:


> Congrats on snapping one up!
> May I ask which boutique you got it from? I called Rodeo Drive, they said no ice Arty in stock
> 
> 
> 
> Looks lovely. I might have to settle for an ice arty in size 6 for my ring finger too, but I'm still trying to find a size 7.



Try BH. I think they had one 7 left when I called.


----------



## _lili_

sweetart said:


> Try BH. I think they had one 7 left when I called.



Thanks! Will call them. 
From memory, the size 7 ice I tried seemed true to size for my middle finger but all the others in size 6 seemed a bit tight on my ring finger probably because of the wide band. 

I have a size 6 ring finger and size 7 middle finger and with smaller rings usually have some room left. I found with the Arty rings, I barely managed to fit them, but one size bigger was too loose.


----------



## laurg22

I called up beverly center, but they only had the one ice left but i know houston had a size 8 in stock but if u phone them and ask they can help u find one ! i know online harrods has the ice in a size 5 and 6 heres the link for u  http://www.harrods.com/product/arty...en-jewellery&cat3=new-accessories-women-rings


----------



## laurg22

and for size of the rings i think you should go up a size because i think they are true to size because i tried an 8 in store and it was so tight !


----------



## _lili_

laurg22 said:


> I called up beverly center, but they only had the one ice left but i know houston had a size 8 in stock but if u phone them and ask they can help u find one ! i know online harrods has the ice in a size 5 and 6 heres the link for u  http://www.harrods.com/product/arty...en-jewellery&cat3=new-accessories-women-rings



Thanks! I actually already placed an order for the size 7 from Harrods on Friday and they emailed me to say it's not in stock. They probably don't have the 6 either which is my second choice. Their online inventory is very inaccurate.
So did you get the size 7 from the beverly centre?


----------



## Dimple

Is this available anywhere else online other than
- cult status
- saks
- harrods
- NAP


----------



## laurg22

Thats too bad that harrods didnt have the ring  I know neiman marcus had it like 2 days ago but it was a size 8 they should have their site updated I got the last size 9 from beverley center i have chubby fingers lol


----------



## laurg22

Hopefully the info i mentioned helps u guys !


----------



## PinkPeonies

laurg22 said:
			
		

> I found this site to !  i dont know any info on it but here u go  http://www.net-a-face.com/Women/YVES_SAINT_LAURENT_for_Women_Silver_Tone_Arty_Oval_Ring_54760.html



What!?? It says it's 70% off from $1000? Hahahaha strange.


----------



## laurg22

Don't order anything from the site I posted I thought it was legit but it isn't sorry ladies ! It's a fake site too good to be true I was almost convinced it was real i wonder why it hasn't been taken off


----------



## _lili_

laurg22 said:


> Don't order anything from the site I posted I thought it was legit but it isn't sorry ladies ! It's a fake site too good to be true I was almost convinced it was real i wonder why it hasn't been taken off



This site is definitely dodgy:
http://www.net-a-face.com/Women/YVES_SAINT_LAURENT_for_Women_Silver_Tone_Arty_Oval_Ring_54760.html
Will be one of those where they just collect your money and you never hear from them again. They ripped ssense.com content and layout entirely. It will be taken down but then reappear under a different name no doubt.


----------



## miu miu1

Finally posting pics of my humble Arty collection


----------



## _lili_

laurg22 said:


> Thats too bad that harrods didnt have the ring  I know neiman marcus had it like 2 days ago but it was a size 8 they should have their site updated I got the last size 9 from beverley center i have chubby fingers lol



I called the Beverly centre. They said they sold the size 7 yesterday. 
Also called Harrods and they said they literally sold a size 7 just before I called! I placed my order 2 days ago and they said it was not available but they sold one after! ullhair:
Costa Mesa has one size 9 left.

Nice collection there, Miu Miu.


----------



## laurg22

Aw that sucks ! thats too bad ! i hope u can find one !


----------



## Aqua Mirabilis

_lili_ said:


> This site is definitely dodgy:
> http://www.net-a-face.com/Women/YVES_SAINT_LAURENT_for_Women_Silver_Tone_Arty_Oval_Ring_54760.html
> Will be one of those where they just collect your money and you never hear from them again. They ripped ssense.com content and layout entirely. It will be taken down but then reappear under a different name no doubt.



oww this is bad.. sooo bad..


----------



## NeonLights

miu miu1 said:


> Finally posting pics of my humble Arty collection



OOOOh i love the green!!! Can i ask where did you get it from?


----------



## miu miu1

NeonLights said:


> OOOOh i love the green!!! Can i ask where did you get it from?



I got it from Net-A-Porter for christmas last year


----------



## _lili_

laurg22 said:


> Aw that sucks ! thats too bad ! i hope u can find one !



I contacted a UK boutique and they think they can locate one for me in size 7. Fingers crossed. It will cost a fortune though compared to the Harrods price but better to get one in my size.


----------



## laurg22

Yay !  I'm glad to hear that u may get one !


----------



## _lili_

laurg22 said:


> Yay !  I'm glad to hear that u may get one !



They emailed me to say that the postage will be £65 and I can only pay by international bank transfer.


----------



## laurg22

Aw man !  what store is the ring from ? It's too bad they won't make an exception for u I hope they do so u can get it !


----------



## NeonLights

miu miu1 said:


> I got it from Net-A-Porter for christmas last year



Aargh.. it looks i'll have to be content without it then...


----------



## _lili_

laurg22 said:


> Aw man !  what store is the ring from ? It's too bad they won't make an exception for u I hope they do so u can get it !



London boutique. Perhaps I should order something else as well to dilute the cost of postage a little.
Thanks for your wishes


----------



## anisu

hey girlz!just want to show you,my new and first arty LAPIS from Japan. I got it yesterday, as a gift,so i couldnt choose the stone.its beautiful but, dont know is it enoguh with gold details in the blue stone?has anyone with more gold???


----------



## laurg22

oo thats a pretty ring anisu !  i like the color !


----------



## laurg22

I got my ring today and I love it ! and i want more of them ! the fit of it is tight ! but it just fits and i like the color !


----------



## laurg22

_lili_ said:


> London boutique. Perhaps I should order something else as well to dilute the cost of postage a little.
> Thanks for your wishes



did the london boutique have ur size in the ring ?


----------



## _lili_

laurg22 said:


> did the london boutique have ur size in the ring ?



They said they could get one... 
They only accept bank transfer payments even for UK phone orders so the ring would cost £158 and the postage/bank fees £81.


----------



## francyFG

laurg22 said:


> I got my ring today and I love it ! and i want more of them ! the fit of it is tight ! but it just fits and i like the color !


 
Love this color!


----------



## laurg22

Thanks !  I just wish it was a tad bigger they are really made small  but I am enjoying my ring !


----------



## _lili_

laurg22 said:


> Thanks !  I just wish it was a tad bigger they are really made small  but I am enjoying my ring !



I know! That's another reason I'm trying to get the 7. The 7 felt less tight on my middle finger than the 6 felt on my ring finger. Congrats on snapping it up!


----------



## laurg22

Ya ur right on going w the 7 i wish the ring would fit on my middle finger  but its ok but thanks so much ! Im sure ull find a ring did u try calling any other ysl boutiques


----------



## laurg22

_lili_ Hey theyres someone on instagram selling the ice arty ring i think its a size 7 i dont know if u are on instagram the stores name is amiya_boutique when u search on instagram and the phone number is 0901012140 i would type amiya_boutique in the search bar and u will see the ring in ice


----------



## laurg22

_lili_ this website is showing for the ring as well !  http://www.cricket-fashion.com/acce...nium-plated-ring-with-clear-glass-stone-p9727


----------



## Aqua Mirabilis

hi all, please allow me to share my happiness, my arty rings just arrived, please suggest me another color to choose, Cream, Black or Poison ? I can only buy one more, I dont want ended up collecting 7 or 8 arty, 6 would be enough, thank you


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Aqua Mirabilis said:


> hi all, please allow me to share my happiness, my arty rings just arrived, please suggest me another color to choose, Cream, Black or Poison ? I can only buy one more, I dont want ended up collecting 7 or 8 arty, 6 would be enough, thank you


Wow, great variety!!! I think adding classic black would be a great addition!!


----------



## NeonLights

Aqua Mirabilis said:


> hi all, please allow me to share my happiness, my arty rings just arrived, please suggest me another color to choose, Cream, Black or Poison ? I can only buy one more, I dont want ended up collecting 7 or 8 arty, 6 would be enough, thank you



Great colours!!

I would say black or cream.. 

What about the ice version?


----------



## sweetart

Aqua Mirabilis said:


> hi all, please allow me to share my happiness, my arty rings just arrived, please suggest me another color to choose, Cream, Black or Poison ? I can only buy one more, I dont want ended up collecting 7 or 8 arty, 6 would be enough, thank you



Cute collection! I think the ice arty would be a great addition!


----------



## cherho

Hi guys.. I would like to share my very first arty ring that I recently received, and I love it!! Btw... I was wondering if anyone knew the name of this ring?
Thanks for letting me share! (:


----------



## _lili_

laurg22 said:


> _lili_ this website is showing for the ring as well !  http://www.cricket-fashion.com/acce...nium-plated-ring-with-clear-glass-stone-p9727



Thank you, you are so sweet! 
I'll call them when they open. Does the Ice Arty have silver or gunmetal hardware? I saw pictures of both on different websites. I'm officially confused. I am trying to get the silver one.


----------



## Dimple

Aqua Mirabilis said:


> hi all, please allow me to share my happiness, my arty rings just arrived, please suggest me another color to choose, Cream, Black or Poison ? I can only buy one more, I dont want ended up collecting 7 or 8 arty, 6 would be enough, thank you



Beautiful collection! I would add either black or cream.

I'm leaning towards cream as it would go nice with a white Christmas but great during Summer and Spring.


----------



## chongyuo

With the net a porter boxes 





Mod pic 
Too excited ! 











Picture from my Instagram


----------



## Glamnatic

chongyuo said:
			
		

> With the net a porter boxes
> 
> Mod pic
> Too excited !
> 
> Picture from my Instagram



We have the same ring, it's amazing I can't get enough of this color, great choise!


----------



## Glamnatic

_lili_ said:
			
		

> Thank you, you are so sweet!
> I'll call them when they open. Does the Ice Arty have silver or gunmetal hardware? I saw pictures of both on different websites. I'm officially confused. I am trying to get the silver one.



Ice has gunmetal hardware


----------



## _lili_

Glamnatic said:


> Ice has gunmetal hardware



Thanks! And it never came in silver?


----------



## Glamnatic

_lili_ said:
			
		

> Thanks! And it never came in silver?



As far  as I know it never did.


----------



## farmy

Oh is there anything more exciting than seeing the nap delivery box land on your desk.  I have 2 lovelies now (3 if you include 1 arty dots)  I'm considering another 2 but will have to see if santa brings me something pretty for xmas.

My lovelies below sorry if the pic's way too big...


----------



## limvicky

cherho said:
			
		

> Hi guys.. I would like to share my very first arty ring that I recently received, and I love it!! Btw... I was wondering if anyone knew the name of this ring?
> Thanks for letting me share! (:



I have this one too! It's so beautiful and versatile. I believe the color is called 'Cream.'


----------



## catmomo

Does anyone know where I can purchase the arty ring in the icey stone, from Australia?


----------



## farmy

Try Net a porter Catmomo or alternatively Jean Brown in Brisbane or Cult Status in Perth.


----------



## NeonLights

catmomo said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase the arty ring in the icey stone, from Australia?



Try DJs if your near the Melbourne or Sydney city store but I'm sure Brissy will have it too.

Otherwise, The style set in Adelaide.

Good luck


----------



## NeonLights

chongyuo said:


> View attachment 1941637
> 
> 
> With the net a porter boxes
> 
> 
> View attachment 1941638
> 
> 
> Mod pic
> Too excited !
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1941639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1941640
> 
> 
> Picture from my Instagram



The marine is sooo beautiful! Great choice..


----------



## catmomo

NeonLights said:


> Try DJs if your near the Melbourne or Sydney city store but I'm sure Brissy will have it too.
> 
> Otherwise, The style set in Adelaide.
> 
> Good luck



Thank you! Will do!


----------



## farmy

NeonLights said:


> Try DJs if your near the Melbourne or Sydney city store but I'm sure Brissy will have it too.
> 
> Otherwise, The style set in Adelaide.
> 
> Good luck



Hmm didn't know DJ's carried them....have never seen them in either the Chermside or City store....may have to stalk the stores to find them.


----------



## soleilbrun

chongyuo said:


> View attachment 1941637
> 
> 
> With the net a porter boxes
> 
> 
> View attachment 1941638
> 
> 
> Mod pic
> Too excited !
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1941639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1941640
> 
> 
> Picture from my Instagram





farmy said:


> Oh is there anything more exciting than seeing the nap delivery box land on your desk.  I have 2 lovelies now (3 if you include 1 arty dots)  I'm considering another 2 but will have to see if santa brings me something pretty for xmas.
> 
> My lovelies below sorry if the pic's way too big...



Congratulations ladies!


----------



## catmomo

farmy said:


> Hmm didn't know DJ's carried them....have never seen them in either the Chermside or City store....may have to stalk the stores to find them.



I tried DJ's in Melbourne and they only carry the gold ones.

I was also told that the arty rings are being discontinued! - Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## JoeyDeVivre

hello everyone 

this is my first Arty purchase, i've been wanting this for ages, but i missed out when it first released on Valentines, so i was very lucky to find someone who was selling theirs 

these pictures were taken from my Instagram! the dark pink stone is the perfect shade and the 'love' script makes it unique, what's not to love? 

this will definitely not be my last Arty!

xx


----------



## starshar

catmomo said:
			
		

> I tried DJ's in Melbourne and they only carry the gold ones.
> 
> I was also told that the arty rings are being discontinued! - Does anyone know if this is true?



Where did you get the intel from? I dont quite think its gonna happen. Its part of the classic!


----------



## catmomo

starshar said:


> Where did you get the intel from? I dont quite think its gonna happen. Its part of the classic!



The SA at David Jones had said so when I went in to look for a silver one. I've also read through some of the older posts and it appears that the topic has been brought up before... though there has been no official word of it, to my understanding.


----------



## Fashion1

I have spoken with 3 different SAs and all of them said 100% for sure the Arty Ring is being discontinued.


----------



## farmy

DJ's in Qld don't carry them....


----------



## Lvgirl71

Fashion1 said:
			
		

> I have spoken with 3 different SAs and all of them said 100% for sure the Arty Ring is being discontinued.



Yes it's All been confirmed months ago in the US, they are selling what they have and will not be making new ones! This is old news!!


----------



## _lili_

The Arty ring is definitely being discontinued which is why the price didn't go up.


----------



## mellibelly

My SA told me this weekend the arty rings would continue to next season. This was the Beverly Hills store. He said only a few people in the company know what's going on, most are clueless. He also confirmed BDJ clutches would continue. I was there buying shoes and asked if I needed to stock up on arty and BDJ if they were disappearing, he said no.


----------



## ekrause

mellibelly said:
			
		

> My SA told me this weekend the arty rings would continue to next season. This was the Beverly Hills store. He said only a few people in the company know what's going on, most are clueless. He also confirmed BDJ clutches would continue. I was there buying shoes and asked if I needed to stock up on arty and BDJ if they were disappearing, he said no.



Well, that would be good news but then why on earth they are nowhere to be found on their webpage? And then the stores in Germany and customer service in Switzerland said they were not going to continue the production so best bet to find rings where the store in Rue du Faubourg? I wish wasn't true, that way I could get at least one more ^^


----------



## _lili_

I just noticed some new colours of Arty pop up on NAP US, including purple and emerald green. They also increased the prices on other stuff but Arty should be still the same price as they already had their price rise a few months ago.


----------



## Stylish P

Lvgirl71 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous on you, Perfect nails too!



Thank you


----------



## tnt134

hi all i'm looking to buy YSL arty ring vday size 4, if anyone interested selling their ring, please let me know...thanks heaps


----------



## tnt134

JoeyDeVivre said:


> hello everyone
> 
> this is my first Arty purchase, i've been wanting this for ages, but i missed out when it first released on Valentines, so i was very lucky to find someone who was selling theirs
> 
> these pictures were taken from my Instagram! the dark pink stone is the perfect shade and the 'love' script makes it unique, what's not to love?
> 
> this will definitely not be my last Arty!
> 
> xx



you are so lucky...love your ring


----------



## heatheryiyi

any discount on arty rings


----------



## tnt134

heatheryiyi said:


> any discount on arty rings



There is no discount but if u get it from net a porter, its is around $280aud including shipping. Otherwise try eBay


----------



## farmy

Yeah I saw the same on NAP....would love to get at least something from YSL or SL as they are now known if they are going to continue the rings or not...very frustrating.


----------



## tabacco_cigar

both are beautiful.but i prefer the blue one


----------



## tnt134

im waiting on my rings....will post photo soon when i receive those...


----------



## _lili_

farmy said:


> Yeah I saw the same on NAP....would love to get at least something from YSL or SL as they are now known if they are going to continue the rings or not...very frustrating.



Mytheresa has free shipping at the moment and they have some Arty rings left. Works out about AUD210, cheaper than NAP and you can return it for free if it doesn't fit. You have to email them about the sizing, the conversion is confusing. 52mm is a 5, 53mm is a 6, not sure about others.


----------



## Dimple

Harrods has a Rewards Exclusive this weekend - 10% off. I assume the Arty maybe included in the sale


----------



## VintageShoe80

Hello, my silver baby pink arty just arrived last week from NAP.  It is my first arty and I'm totally smitted by it.  Love the gold flecks with the baby pink, a lot more gorgeous in person than online pictures.  Thanks for letting me share 

I wear a lot more silver than gold generally, so am on the hunt for the silver one with the lovely mint stone in a size 7.  Any leads to share in this regard?


----------



## klarased

Just tried size 7. It's slightly smaller than Tiffany's 6.5 but bigger then 6. It's also about 52-53 at Cartier.


----------



## JoeyDeVivre

tnt134 said:


> you are so lucky...love your ring



thank you! hehe


----------



## CourtneyMc22

VintageShoe80 said:


> Hello, my silver baby pink arty just arrived last week from NAP.  It is my first arty and I'm totally smitted by it.  Love the gold flecks with the baby pink, a lot more gorgeous in person than online pictures.  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> I wear a lot more silver than gold generally, so am on the hunt for the silver one with the lovely mint stone in a size 7.  Any leads to share in this regard?



OMG, how cute is that with your lovely mani!! Great combo!!!


----------



## jeszica

My very small collection


----------



## Glamnatic

jeszica said:
			
		

> My very small collection



Lovely! I have the same ones!! Turquoise is such a classic! Remember when I first saw it on Alexa Chung!


----------



## Pinayfrench

ekrause said:


> Well, that would be good news but then why on earth they are nowhere to be found on their webpage? And then the stores in Germany and customer service in Switzerland said they were not going to continue the production so best bet to find rings where the store in Rue du Faubourg? I wish wasn't true, that way I could get at least one more ^^


I bought my rings at Rue de Faubourg and the french sales associate said YSL arty rings will be discontinued.


----------



## chicNclassy

if you order one from NAP, does it come with the YSL box?


----------



## ekrause

Pinayfrench said:
			
		

> I bought my rings at Rue de Faubourg and the french sales associate said YSL arty rings will be discontinued.



Yeah, that's what they told my husband too


----------



## Dimple

chicNclassy said:


> if you order one from NAP, does it come with the YSL box?



Yes it does - with the little black pouch as well

You get the black NAP box. Inside the NAP box is the YSL ring inside the pouch


----------



## limvicky

My completed collection. Lapis would be included, but sadly it got lost!  




Please share your collection too!


----------



## ehemelay

SSENSE has Arty rings on sale, 30% off - as of 11/23, there are seven color/metal combinations available with the discount:

http://www.ssense.com/women/sale/yves_saint_laurent


----------



## ekrause

limvicky said:
			
		

> My completed collection. Lapis would be included, but sadly it got lost!
> 
> Please share your collection too!



I love LOVE love cipria!! Such a beautiful ring! Great collection Vicky ^^


----------



## spiralsnowman

Hi! Does anyone know why are there no Arty rings on the Yves Saint Laurent website, I wonder? I am wondering which website to go to for the best selection of the oval ones.


----------



## spiralsnowman

limvicky said:


> My completed collection. Lapis would be included, but sadly it got lost!
> 
> View attachment 1956495
> 
> 
> Please share your collection too!



Hi vicky, what a gorg collection!! May I ask where you got your blue one? It's so perfect I want one too


----------



## tnt134

anyone sellling their love ring??


----------



## ninjanna

limvicky said:


> My completed collection. Lapis would be included, but sadly it got lost!
> 
> View attachment 1956495
> 
> 
> Please share your collection too!



I LOVE your collection! You have convinced me to get the one on the top right! Not sure what the colour is actually called but I really want to get that one now (I told myself NO MORE SHOPPING until the new year but I don't want to regret not getting any more Arty rings once they're discontinued! ).


----------



## jen_sparro

Whoever made the decision to discontinue the Arty ring is a fool. I hate this rebranding crap 

I bought the Lapis ring and the Aqua ring right at the beginning... I'll be adding the Coral and Cream rings to complete my collection very soon. Wish I had bought the Wood one back when it was available!


----------



## Aluxe

jen_sparro said:


> *Whoever made the decision to discontinue the Arty ring is a fool. I hate this rebranding crap*
> 
> I bought the Lapis ring and the Aqua ring right at the beginning... I'll be adding the Coral and Cream rings to complete my collection very soon. Wish I had bought the Wood one back when it was available!



lol! I completely understand your frustration and agree 1000% I'm just beginning my Arty journey unlike many other YSL dolls. *sigh*


----------



## erinrose

What do you guys think of the quality of the arty rings? How are they holding up? And are they really being discontinued? I am contemplating one but I´m not quite sure.


----------



## VintageShoe80

CourtneyMc22 said:


> OMG, how cute is that with your lovely mani!! Great combo!!!



Thank you! I do adore my Dragee so much   Mani is DIY, real easy to do with a bit of time and patience!


----------



## VintageShoe80

I love the blue/silver (or is it gunmetal) one! It is so breathetakingly beautiful!  Thanks for sharing 


limvicky said:


> My completed collection. Lapis would be included, but sadly it got lost!
> 
> View attachment 1956495
> 
> 
> Please share your collection too!


----------



## VintageShoe80

I just got my Dragee from NAP.  It came with the white YSL box but unfortunately, not with the legendary black pouch.  Only a small generic plastic ziplock plastic 



Dimple said:


> Yes it does - with the little black pouch as well
> 
> You get the black NAP box. Inside the NAP box is the YSL ring inside the pouch


----------



## soleilbrun

erinrose said:


> What do you guys think of the quality of the arty rings? How are they holding up? And are they really being discontinued? I am contemplating one but I´m not quite sure.



I love my arty rings. I have 4 and an arty dots. I think you should get one before they are gone but you run the risk of loving them so much! Get one but don't say  never warned you  What color are you thinking of getting? I need a silver one to add to my collection me thinks, ice most likely.


----------



## erinrose

soleilbrun said:


> I love my arty rings. I have 4 and an arty dots. I think you should get one before they are gone but you run the risk of loving them so much! Get one but don't say  never warned you  What color are you thinking of getting? I need a silver one to add to my collection me thinks, ice most likely.



I really like all the colors a lot! Right now I´m leaning towards lapis  Does the metal turn your skin that nasty greenish color tho?


----------



## soleilbrun

erinrose said:


> I really like all the colors a lot! Right now I´m leaning towards lapis  Does the metal turn your skin that nasty greenish color tho?



Lapis is very beautiful, I have that one. The color I didn't think I'd like but love is turqouise. None of my rings turn my fingers colors. Go ahead and get one, you won't be sorry. There are some good secondhand bargains to be had just get it authenticated first. Try the YSL outlet in cabazon also. Although the YSL site doesn't have them anymore, you can call them and if they have it yiu can order it over the phone with them. I did that for my wooden one. Good luck!


----------



## soleilbrun

jen_sparro said:


> Whoever made the decision to discontinue the Arty ring is a fool. I hate this rebranding crap
> 
> I bought the Lapis ring and the Aqua ring right at the beginning... I'll be adding the Coral and Cream rings to complete my collection very soon. Wish I had bought the Wood one back when it was available!



Quick, call YSL.com. I ordered the wooden one in October.


----------



## erinrose

soleilbrun said:


> Lapis is very beautiful, I have that one. The color I didn't think I'd like but love is turqouise. None of my rings turn my fingers colors. Go ahead and get one, you won't be sorry. There are some good secondhand bargains to be had just get it authenticated first. Try the YSL outlet in cabazon also. Although the YSL site doesn't have them anymore, you can call them and if they have it yiu can order it over the phone with them. I did that for my wooden one. Good luck!



Thanks so much for your replys! I also love the turqouise one, it´s stunning! I found the lapis on pret-a-porter so I think I might go ahead and get that pretty soon! Where have you guys heard they´re being discontinued? If it´s true it´s better to get one sooner then later.


----------



## soleilbrun

erinrose said:


> Thanks so much for your replys! I also love the turqouise one, it´s stunning! I found the lapis on pret-a-porter so I think I might go ahead and get that pretty soon! Where have you guys heard they´re being discontinued? If it´s true it´s better to get one sooner then later.



I first got wind they'd be discontinued here then confirmed with YSL.com. Get it sooner than later. Who know's what prices will be like on the bay and elsewhere once they are discontinued.


----------



## erinrose

soleilbrun said:


> I first got wind they'd be discontinued here then confirmed with YSL.com. Get it sooner than later. Who know's what prices will be like on the bay and elsewhere once they are discontinued.



Just ordered it!


----------



## babycinnamon

erinrose said:
			
		

> Just ordered it!



Congrats!! You got the lapis?? Can't wait to see your reveal


----------



## soleilbrun

erinrose said:


> Just ordered it!



Good for you! Post pics for us as soon as it arrives.


----------



## jen_sparro

soleilbrun said:


> Quick, call YSL.com. I ordered the wooden one in October.



I'm in Aus  I doubt they'll ship it international? If anyone sees a Wood Arty in sz8 let me know please!


----------



## J. Fisk

VintageShoe80 said:


> Hello, my silver baby pink arty just arrived last week from NAP.  It is my first arty and I'm totally smitted by it.  Love the gold flecks with the baby pink, a lot more gorgeous in person than online pictures.  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> I wear a lot more silver than gold generally, so am on the hunt for the silver one with the lovely mint stone in a size 7.  Any leads to share in this regard?




This post just made me cave. I bought the same one just now--I can't wait to get it!


----------



## tnt134

ok guyz, i have to say that i'm now so obsessed with those arty rings....bought 3 on the same day, now im thinking of getting another one from ssense, should I get the red arty oval ring with gold plated for $232 or should I wait a bit longer for further discount? Has anyone seen it ever on sale for less than $232 online? Thanks


----------



## yo_anna

Hi Jen, Im also from AUS, also looking for a wood one....how sad are we without a YSL store here..... everyone plz let us know if anywhere is selling a wood arty & may ship to AUS, thanks heaps!!!


----------



## tnt134

I'm dyeing to have one of the arty love edition. i ve been looking around on ebay as well as searching around but i couldnt find any so I have decided to try my luck here. I'm  looking for an arty love in a size 4 or 5. If anyone wAnt to sell their, please pm me !! Thanks so much


----------



## soleilbrun

jen_sparro said:


> I'm in Aus  I doubt they'll ship it international? If anyone sees a Wood Arty in sz8 let me know please!



You never know. Where there's a will there's a way! When I called they only had a 7 maybe now there are others. YSL outlet in cabazon ships internationally I think.  I have yet to run across one online, unfortunately. Good luck.


----------



## soleilbrun

tnt134 said:


> ok guyz, i have to say that i'm now so obsessed with those arty rings....bought 3 on the same day, now im thinking of getting another one from ssense, should I get the red arty oval ring with gold plated for $232 or should I wait a bit longer for further discount? Has anyone seen it ever on sale for less than $232 online? Thanks



Seems to be a good price as they were $299 on YSL.com


----------



## jen_sparro

soleilbrun said:


> You never know. Where there's a will there's a way! When I called they only had a 7 maybe now there are others. YSL outlet in cabazon ships internationally I think.  I have yet to run across one online, unfortunately. Good luck.



True! I'll email them and see, I'll email the Cabazon store too, thank you *Soleilbrun*  I've got both the Coral and Cream in my shopping basket on NAP, sorely tempted to get both of them now...


----------



## soleilbrun

jen_sparro said:


> True! I'll email them and see, I'll email the Cabazon store too, thank you *Soleilbrun*  I've got both the Coral and Cream in my shopping basket on NAP, sorely tempted to get both of them now...



The coral is very pretty and I wear it with just about everything. I would love to add something silver to my collection. My UHG ring is the wood but when I received it, I was so disappointed.  It was just as beautiful as I knew it would be but did nothing for me. It blended to much into my skin. Looked like I was wearing just a gold ring. I was heartbroken so back it went. I am sure an ice, love or pink would "pop" nicely against my skintone. I hope you get one. Is the 8 the smallest you can go? In case I run across one.


----------



## jen_sparro

soleilbrun said:


> The coral is very pretty and I wear it with just about everything. I would love to add something silver to my collection. My UHG ring is the wood but when I received it, I was so disappointed.  It was just as beautiful as I knew it would be but did nothing for me. It blended to much into my skin. Looked like I was wearing just a gold ring. I was heartbroken so back it went. I am sure an ice, love or pink would "pop" nicely against my skintone. I hope you get one. Is the 8 the smallest you can go? In case I run across one.



At the moment, yes, 8 is the smallest I can go (my terribly fat stumpy fingers are to blame). I'm sorry the wood arty didn't work out for you  it is gorgeous- perfect mix of luxe and bohemian.
I can imagine how pretty the silver rings would look against darker skintones! Lucky you  Silver is a no-go for me...


----------



## VintageShoe80

Hehe, I guess "You are welcome"?    I hope you'll love yours.  I am absolutely and utterly smitted with mine; this baby basically goes with everything in my wardrobe.  I am so glad that they decided to release these babies in silver, cos I don't wear much gold.  On the hunt for just one more silver one ....  



J. Fisk said:


> This post just made me cave. I bought the same one just now--I can't wait to get it!


----------



## babyyorkie

Hi everyone, could someone please help me with my question.I want to buy arty ring from net a porter but I don't know which size to order.My ring size in Croatia is 10 (I think these are asian sizes) and I don't know is that size 5 of arty or another size? My ring is 16.1 cm diameter which is 0.634 inches. Does this fits Arty size 5 or size 6?Thank you for your help in advance.


----------



## erinrose

You guys were so right about how addictive these arty rings are! I haven´t even recived my first one and I am already thinking about ordering another one! I have the lapis one the way and now I´m contemplating the coral one with the blue veining!


----------



## tnt134

Hey guys, I bought an ysl arty ring from ebay, the seller claimed that she only wore it once so I thought it is in mint condition. However when I received the ring(gold plated) the back of it has some signs of tarnish and the stone has lots of scratches. I have contacted the seller and she said that all arty ring will get that even if you only wear it once. Is that true?? I bought a fews brand new ones that I haven't wore it yet. So I don't know whether she is saying the true. Thanks for help guys


----------



## soleilbrun

erinrose said:


> You guys were so right about how addictive these arty rings are! I haven´t even recived my first one and I am already thinking about ordering another one! I have the lapis one the way and now I´m contemplating the coral one with the blue veining!



You know what I think! Coral, coral,coral 



tnt134 said:


> Hey guys, I bought an ysl arty ring from ebay, the seller claimed that she only wore it once so I thought it is in mint condition. However when I received the ring(gold plated) the back of it has some signs of tarnish and the stone has lots of scratches. I have contacted the seller and she said that all arty ring will get that even if you only wear it once. Is that true?? I bought a fews brand new ones that I haven't wore it yet. So I don't know whether she is saying the true. Thanks for help guys



I had one ring lose some color on the band but it was after a while of wearing. The others Ihave not seen any discoloration and I wear them often. I don't know why one discolored and the others did not nor do I have any plausable hypothesis.
If you are not happy with the state of the ring and it was not mentioned in the auction, you should ask the seller for a refund and send it back.


----------



## tnt134

Was the gold one of yours that got discolored? I have contacted the buyer asking for a refund but she does not want to and keep admitting that she only wore it once but from the look of it I reckon she wore it all the time. I paid 300$ for it so I'm not happy with the ring. I has reported with ebay. Hopefully thing will get sorted out.


----------



## tnt134

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312967
hey guys, should i get this color or lapis?


----------



## soleilbrun

tnt134 said:


> Was the gold one of yours that got discolored? I have contacted the buyer asking for a refund but she does not want to and keep admitting that she only wore it once but from the look of it I reckon she wore it all the time. I paid 300$ for it so I'm not happy with the ring. I has reported with ebay. Hopefully thing will get sorted out.



It was my gold one with the honey stone. $300 is more than retail for the ring. File a claim that the ring was not as described and you should be able to get your money back. The color you posted is pretty but I prefer the lapis, get the lapis. You should consider how it looks against your skintone but I love it personally.



tnt134 said:


> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312967
> hey guys, should i get this color or lapis?



Where are you located? Europe or US? I've seenquite a few on ebay france and vestiaire collective. Try there as well as the boutiques and official website.


----------



## tnt134

soleilbrun said:


> It was my gold one with the honey stone. $300 is more than retail for the ring. File a claim that the ring was not as described and you should be able to get your money back. The color you posted is pretty but I prefer the lapis, get the lapis. You should consider how it looks against your skintone but I love it personally.
> 
> I did filed a claim with ebay, hopefully i can get part of the money back. The ring is quite special as it's blue and it got the gold flecks in it. I still want it though, but not happy with what I paid for because I thought it was in a mint condition and in fact the seller probably lied to me by saying she only wore it once. (
> 
> 
> Where are you located? Europe or US? I've seenquite a few on ebay france and vestiaire collective. Try there as well as the boutiques and official website.



Im located in Australia. I will try France ebay for the aqua one to see if i could get it bit cheaper. Lapis is quite popular but i'm not sure if it suits me cos my hand is quite small, and the ring is quite stand out though ). im getting a few for NAP. Do ya reckon I should wait for the sale? Their international sale starts pretty soon. im not sure when but do ya reckon the ring might b in there too??


----------



## soleilbrun

tnt134 said:


> Im located in Australia. I will try France ebay for the aqua one to see if i could get it bit cheaper. Lapis is quite popular but i'm not sure if it suits me cos my hand is quite small, and the ring is quite stand out though ). im getting a few for NAP. Do ya reckon I should wait for the sale? Their international sale starts pretty soon. im not sure when but do ya reckon the ring might b in there too??



It is quite possible for the ring to make it to the NAP sale but I'd say you need to be fast. In my experience, if you see a good deal online you need to be quick. If you find any ring below retail and in good condition why not go for it? Let me know what you turn up.


----------



## J. Fisk

VintageShoe80 said:


> Hehe, I guess "You are welcome"?    I hope you'll love yours.  I am absolutely and utterly smitted with mine; this baby basically goes with everything in my wardrobe.  I am so glad that they decided to release these babies in silver, cos I don't wear much gold.  On the hunt for just one more silver one ....



 Ta-dah!


----------



## tnt134

J. Fisk said:


> Ta-dah!
> 
> View attachment 1964254
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1964255



where did ya get this ring from? was it from NAP and it is called pink with silver plated? i was thinking to get that one too....look stunning on your hand )


----------



## J. Fisk

tnt134 said:


> where did ya get this ring from? was it from NAP and it is called pink with silver plated? i was thinking to get that one too....look stunning on your hand )



Aww, thank you so much! And, yup! That is the one I bought, and that is where I bought it! I hope that helps!


----------



## tnt134

I have got the ice one, Shud I get this one too?? They are quite similar !! OMG dunno what to get. Pink/lapis/qua or green with rosegold???


----------



## J. Fisk

tnt134 said:


> I have got the ice one, Shud I get this one too?? They are quite similar !! OMG dunno what to get. Pink/lapis/qua or green with rosegold???



I LOVE the ice one, but I don't have it. I personally like this pink one best out of all the ones you listed, and I'm sure you'd find different opportunities than your ice one to wear it.


----------



## jeszica

Very pretty!! Am eyeing this color too but I hv the mint one n Thot might be too similar ..



J. Fisk said:


> Ta-dah!
> 
> View attachment 1964254
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1964255


----------



## tnt134

J. Fisk said:


> I LOVE the ice one, but I don't have it. I personally like this pink one best out of all the ones you listed, and I'm sure you'd find different opportunities than your ice one to wear it.



I was lucky to get the last ICE from harrods ) . However, they gave me a really cheap quality pouch that I'm not happy do I requested them to send me another one. Hopefully it will comes soon.  Is your ring have that gold flecks looking in the stone?? It doesn't show on the website though. I don't might to get it if it does have the gold flecks looking. It kinda hard to see in the photo. Thanks


----------



## Glamnatic

tnt134 said:


> where did ya get this ring from? was it from NAP and it is called pink with silver plated? i was thinking to get that one too....look stunning on your hand )



you can get it here: http://www.ssense.com/women/product/yves_saint_laurent/pastel_pink_arty_oval_ring/61840


----------



## tnt134

Glamnatic said:


> you can get it here: http://www.ssense.com/women/product/yves_saint_laurent/pastel_pink_arty_oval_ring/61840



Thanks for letting me know, It would be cheaper if I get it from NAP )


----------



## J. Fisk

tnt134 said:


> I was lucky to get the last ICE from harrods ) . However, they gave me a really cheap quality pouch that I'm not happy do I requested them to send me another one. Hopefully it will comes soon.  Is your ring have that gold flecks looking in the stone?? It doesn't show on the website though. I don't might to get it if it does have the gold flecks looking. It kinda hard to see in the photo. Thanks



Yes, there are gold flecks! It's gorgeous. They definitely don't show up in stock photos. The stock photos do not do the ring justice at all.
I love that it's subtly two-toned with the gold flecks.


----------



## J. Fisk

jeszica said:


> Very pretty!! Am eyeing this color too but I hv the mint one n Thot might be too similar ..



Thanks! I LOVE it. I definitely recommend adding it to your collection if you can.


----------



## ninjanna

I received my parcel just now and got my Arty rings in cream and navy blue! And OMG the navy is SO STUNNING in real life!! It's so gorgeous!!!

This is my final collection however I'd LOVE to get more. I wish I could get the red/pink love ring, and ice (even my boyfriend loves the ice one, he reckons it's the best one LOL!). But I'd also love to add in my collection, turquoise and this one (PS what colour is this one called?!?!). 

My coral one is an original one, and I find that the new ones are smaller than the original ones... anyone find that, too? I got a size 7 in all of them but my coral one fits a lot better than the other two (it literally got stuck on my finger, thankfully I managed to get it off!). I usually wear rings on my middle finger but looks like I'm going to have to wear these on my index finger...  The coral one was a bit small to wear on my middle finger but I thought it'd be ok. I knew I should've gotten a size 8  But I didn't know how big it would be... arghhh! If I get more, I'm definitely getting a size 8...


----------



## tnt134

ninjanna said:


> I received my parcel just now and got my Arty rings in cream and navy blue! And OMG the navy is SO STUNNING in real life!! It's so gorgeous!!!
> 
> This is my final collection however I'd LOVE to get more. I wish I could get the red/pink love ring, and ice (even my boyfriend loves the ice one, he reckons it's the best one LOL!). But I'd also love to add in my collection, turquoise and this one (PS what colour is this one called?!?!).
> 
> My coral one is an original one, and I find that the new ones are smaller than the original ones... anyone find that, too? I got a size 7 in all of them but my coral one fits a lot better than the other two (it literally got stuck on my finger, thankfully I managed to get it off!). I usually wear rings on my middle finger but looks like I'm going to have to wear these on my index finger...  The coral one was a bit small to wear on my middle finger but I thought it'd be ok. I knew I should've gotten a size 8  But I didn't know how big it would be... arghhh! If I get more, I'm definitely getting a size 8...


 
Love your collection!!! These rings are gorgeous !! I'm so addicted now , I'm waiting on my parcel too... Uhm should I get the navy one too?? ) I bought lapis, red and the cream with sliver plated.


----------



## jeszica

Sorry for late reply!  Thx!! Hope to get another one soon!! They are indeed lovely!! 



Glamnatic said:


> Lovely! I have the same ones!! Turquoise is such a classic! Remember when I first saw it on Alexa Chung!


----------



## deltalady

I finally joined the club!  I picked up these two from Woodbury at a steal.  I prefer this style as I find them to be less common, although I would like at least one of the ovale rings.


----------



## bagobsessex

These are my humble 2.  I love them so much.  I would like to add one more (at least) to my collection before they are discontinued!


----------



## Accesorize

tnt134 said:


> I was lucky to get the last ICE from harrods ) . However, they gave me a really cheap quality pouch that I'm not happy do I requested them to send me another one. Hopefully it will comes soon.  Is your ring have that gold flecks looking in the stone?? It doesn't show on the website though. I don't might to get it if it does have the gold flecks looking. It kinda hard to see in the photo. Thanks




I received my very first YSL Arty from Harrods (10% off weekend). But I was disappointed to find it in a Harrods gift box. So I called them up and they said that YSL never gave them the pouch and box that's why they packaged it so  Anyway the lady said they sourced a box from the warehouse but no pouch and sent me this huge velvet pouch. So did they say to you that they will send you the YSL pouch? I received the YSL box only today.


----------



## tnt134

Accesorize said:


> I received my very first YSL Arty from Harrods (10% off weekend). But I was disappointed to find it in a Harrods gift box. So I called them up and they said that YSL never gave them the pouch and box that's why they packaged it so  Anyway the lady said they sourced a box from the warehouse but no pouch and sent me this huge velvet pouch. So did they say to you that they will send you the YSL pouch? I received the YSL box only today.



They did sent me the ring with the YSL box and the ugly velvet pouch that the fluff falls out everywhere. I emailed them regarding to my issue and they said ysl did not give them the pouch. they said they are going to send me their ysl harrods brand pouch ???? Not sure what kind of pouch is that but I told them I won't accept the same pouch to be sent unless it is a good quality one . The pouch is on its way to me, it might takes a bit of time cos I'm from aus. I will let u know when it comes.


----------



## ninjanna

tnt134 said:


> Love your collection!!! These rings are gorgeous !! I'm so addicted now , I'm waiting on my parcel too... Uhm should I get the navy one too?? ) I bought lapis, red and the cream with sliver plated.



Haha, the navy is SO STUNNING, it's my favourite one now. 
I saw the red and pastel pink in silver on ssense, and I totally want them now!!! >______<


----------



## tnt134

ninjanna said:


> Haha, the navy is SO STUNNING, it's my favourite one now.
> I saw the red and pastel pink in silver on ssense, and I totally want them now!!! >______<



I'm not a gold person, but I did get the red one in gold. ) the pink/silver one is awesome and I did ended up getting it hahaha. They are all on their way to me now. I will post the photo of my arty army when I get them....so addictive. You better get the red one as it is still on special ).


----------



## VintageShoe80

Pretty!!!



J. Fisk said:


> Ta-dah!
> 
> View attachment 1964254
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1964255


----------



## soleilbrun

J. Fisk said:


> Ta-dah!
> 
> View attachment 1964254
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1964255





ninjanna said:


> I received my parcel just now and got my Arty rings in cream and navy blue! And OMG the navy is SO STUNNING in real life!! It's so gorgeous!!!
> 
> This is my final collection however I'd LOVE to get more. I wish I could get the red/pink love ring, and ice (even my boyfriend loves the ice one, he reckons it's the best one LOL!). But I'd also love to add in my collection, turquoise and this one (PS what colour is this one called?!?!).
> 
> My coral one is an original one, and I find that the new ones are smaller than the original ones... anyone find that, too? I got a size 7 in all of them but my coral one fits a lot better than the other two (it literally got stuck on my finger, thankfully I managed to get it off!). I usually wear rings on my middle finger but looks like I'm going to have to wear these on my index finger...  The coral one was a bit small to wear on my middle finger but I thought it'd be ok. I knew I should've gotten a size 8  But I didn't know how big it would be... arghhh! If I get more, I'm definitely getting a size 8...





deltalady said:


> I finally joined the club!  I picked up these two from Woodbury at a steal.  I prefer this style as I find them to be less common, although I would like at least one of the ovale rings.



Congratulations everyone on your fantastic finds.


----------



## tnt134

hey guys, just letting you know harrods has the ring for 125gbp you better be hurry...not much size left (turquoise and lapis are on sale too) )


----------



## MayMay22

My Arty collection.. and I am waiting my new (probably) last member from Harrods, which it should be arrived by next week. Guess which one I get


----------



## Glamnatic

MayMay22 said:
			
		

> My Arty collection.. and I am waiting my new (probably) last member from Harrods, which it should be arrived by next week. Guess which one I get



O-M-G!! Your collection is amazing !!!! Congratulations !!! Mm I'm guessing maybe rose gold?? Marine or green stone !


----------



## stylin76

Does anyone know the currency prices? I want to order the ring from Harrods but recently the prices change as soon as they ship


----------



## J. Fisk

VintageShoe80 said:


> Pretty!!!



Thanks!


----------



## ninjanna

MayMay22 said:
			
		

> My Arty collection.. and I am waiting my new (probably) last member from Harrods, which it should be arrived by next week. Guess which one I get



Holy crap!!!!! O_O amazing! I wish I could just go and buy all the colours haha.


----------



## summergame

MayMay22 said:
			
		

> My Arty collection.. and I am waiting my new (probably) last member from Harrods, which it should be arrived by next week. Guess which one I get



Holy moley... You are officially our arty queen!!  What a fabulous collection.  Do you have a favorite?? :0)


----------



## yoyotomatoe

MayMay22 said:


> My Arty collection.. and I am waiting my new (probably) last member from Harrods, which it should be arrived by next week. Guess which one I get



Wow stunning collection indeed


----------



## farmy

OMG MayMay22 you have my DREAM collection....I'm drooling so stunning.


----------



## nycmarilyn

MayMay22 said:
			
		

> My Arty collection.. and I am waiting my new (probably) last member from Harrods, which it should be arrived by next week. Guess which one I get



Wow, what an amazing collection!!


----------



## MayMay22

Glamnatic said:


> O-M-G!! Your collection is amazing !!!! Congratulations !!! Mm I'm guessing maybe rose gold?? Marine or green stone !



Thanks a lot... Oh you are right.. It is rose gold ring.. either marine or green? 




ninjanna said:


> Holy crap!!!!! O_O amazing! I wish I could just go and buy all the colours haha.


I wish  I could buy them all too, Ninjanna.. So sad that this ring will be discontinued. I do not have to score Sky stone yet.




summergame said:


> Holy moley... You are officially our arty queen!!  What a fabulous collection.  Do you have a favorite?? :0)



Thanks Summergame. My most fav one is blue stone with pink flake,but I tend to wear coral ring more often. The second one is so simple that I can match with everything





yoyotomatoe said:


> Wow stunning collection indeed



Thanks a lot, Yoyotomatoe 




farmy said:


> OMG MayMay22 you have my DREAM collection....I'm drooling so stunning.



Thanks a lot, Farmy.  I first got lapis ring last year and since I am addicted to this little thing. 



nycmarilyn said:


> Wow, what an amazing collection!!


Thanks a lot, nycmarilyn


----------



## farmy

MayMay22 said:


> Thanks a lot... Oh you are right.. It is rose gold ring.. either marine or green?
> 
> 
> 
> I wish  I could buy them all too, Ninjanna.. So sad that this ring will be discontinued. I do not have to score Sky stone yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Summergame. My most fav one is blue stone with pink flake,but I tend to wear coral ring more often. The second one is so simple that I can match with everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot, Yoyotomatoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot, Farmy.  I first got lapis ring last year and since I am addicted to this little thing.
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot, nycmarilyn



I'm seriously considering grabbing one of the lapis ones.....hmmmm


----------



## seasandsun

My first Artsy Ring, got it from Harrods. Unfortunately, it just doesn't go well with me --!. I'm sad but really want to find one that fit me well . xxxxxx  For me, I just continue seeking for the right one.....I feel like  my heart broken but will never give up...Have you guys ever experienced this way?


----------



## soleilbrun

MayMay22 said:


> My Arty collection.. and I am waiting my new (probably) last member from Harrods, which it should be arrived by next week. Guess which one I get



That is an extensive and impressive collection!


----------



## ekrause

MayMay22 said:
			
		

> My Arty collection.. and I am waiting my new (probably) last member from Harrods, which it should be arrived by next week. Guess which one I get



Oh my! You have Cipria as well! Love that ring so much! I want one so bad! Really pretty and impressive collection! Kudos and love


----------



## ninjanna

AWWW noooo! I'm a size 7/8  sad face!


I need a bit of help. Can anyone who owns both these two colours please tell me whether they are at all similar to each other? 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312992

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312991

I want to get the first one but only if it's not too similar!

PS NAP are doing free shipping for one day only for international orders!!!  so I'm gonna get two more! I won't get the pastel pink and red in silver anymore  free shipping ftw!


----------



## liveletlive

ninjanna said:
			
		

> AWWW noooo! I'm a size 7/8  sad face!
> 
> I need a bit of help. Can anyone who owns both these two colours please tell me whether they are at all similar to each other?
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312992
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312991
> 
> I want to get the first one but only if it's not too similar!
> 
> PS NAP are doing free shipping for one day only for international orders!!!  so I'm gonna get two more! I won't get the pastel pink and red in silver anymore  free shipping ftw!



I have the first one and I love it so much ,I have seen the second one in real and they are totally different , both are beautiful !!!! Good choice &#128521;


----------



## tnt134

i have just bought the first one from harrods for bout 125GBP  i'm waiting for it to be shipped. Hopefully it turns out nice...finger crossed! I think it is a bit too dark though ), the second one looks nice!


----------



## jeszica

Thx to you and VintageShoe80's reveal, I got the pink with silver today! 

I have not even remove the NAP tag!! The white background for the rings..took that from the furry back of my dog!  He just let me placed the rings on his back.. 



J. Fisk said:


> Thanks! I LOVE it. I definitely recommend adding it to your collection if you can.


----------



## jeszica

Both are beautiful!  Good choice!



ninjanna said:


> AWWW noooo! I'm a size 7/8  sad face!
> 
> 
> I need a bit of help. Can anyone who owns both these two colours please tell me whether they are at all similar to each other?
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312992
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312991
> 
> I want to get the first one but only if it's not too similar!
> 
> PS NAP are doing free shipping for one day only for international orders!!!  so I'm gonna get two more! I won't get the pastel pink and red in silver anymore  free shipping ftw!


----------



## jeszica

You are the Queen!! I would love the purple and ice one, tat is if I can find them! 

Lovely collection!



MayMay22 said:


> My Arty collection.. and I am waiting my new (probably) last member from Harrods, which it should be arrived by next week. Guess which one I get


----------



## ninjanna

jeszica said:
			
		

> Thx to you and VintageShoe80's reveal, I got the pink with silver today!
> 
> I have not even remove the NAP tag!! The white background for the rings..took that from the furry back of my dog!  He just let me placed the rings on his back..



The pink and silver is sooo nice! That blue/green one is super cute too!!!


Thanks to everyone replying  I think I might get them  I'm really tempted to get lapis too... Lol!!!


EDIT
I DID IT!! Turquoise, lapis and gold (apparently that's what the first one I posted is called) - PURCHASED!! Oh my this is bad bad bad LOL. Can't purchase any more after this! >.<
I bought size 8 this time. Hopefully it fits better!


----------



## J. Fisk

jeszica said:


> thx to you and vintageshoe80's reveal, i got the pink with silver today!
> 
> i have not even remove the nap tag!! The white background for the rings..took that from the furry back of my dog!  He just let me placed the rings on his back..



gorgeous!


----------



## MayMay22

soleilbrun said:


> That is an extensive and impressive collection!





ekrause said:


> Oh my! You have Cipria as well! Love that ring so much! I want one so bad! Really pretty and impressive collection! Kudos and love





jeszica said:


> You are the Queen!! I would love the purple and ice one, tat is if I can find them!
> 
> Lovely collection!



Thanks a lot for your compliments

Ekrause.. I hope you can locate Cipria ring.. it is so beautiful

And I have bad news, ladies... Harrods said that item (green/rose gold) is sold out and needs to cancel my order .. Seems I need to do new search or order from NAP... I am so mad because  i could get 30% discount from Harrods


----------



## _lili_

MayMay22 said:


> Thanks a lot for your compliments
> 
> Ekrause.. I hope you can locate Cipria ring.. it is so beautiful
> 
> And I have bad news, ladies... Harrods said that item (green/rose gold) is sold out and needs to cancel my order .. Seems I need to do new search or order from NAP... I am so mad because  i could get 30% discount from Harrods



I know how you feel about Harrods. The same happened to me with an Ice ring. I placed an order with 10% discount and they emailed to say it was not available. Then 2 days later I called Harrods and they said they had the ice but just sold it in the last hour! Then another one reappeared on the site A week later and I placed another order but they cancelled again. They are not well set up for online orders.

I would order from NAP if they had it. At least it will come in YSL pouch and box...


----------



## Elly0216

My YSL arty ring in aqua (2011 or maybe even 2010 version)


----------



## littlerock

No want to sell/ want to buy posts. These types of posts can get your account suspended here. Please respect the rules.


----------



## stylin76

so beautiful. I just ordered the lapis color from sacks this morning so excited.


----------



## bagobsessex

bagobsessex said:


> These are my humble 2.  I love them so much.  I would like to add one more (at least) to my collection before they are discontinued!



Love these


----------



## jamandhoney

I ordered the marine with rose gold from NAP. I had a hard time deciding but now that I look at the photos again, it does look a bit dark that you can't see many flecks? Can't wait to receive it though. I hope I love it on me.


----------



## JosephineB

JoeyDeVivre said:


> hello everyone
> 
> this is my first Arty purchase, i've been wanting this for ages, but i missed out when it first released on Valentines, so i was very lucky to find someone who was selling theirs
> 
> these pictures were taken from my Instagram! the dark pink stone is the perfect shade and the 'love' script makes it unique, what's not to love?
> 
> this will definitely not be my last Arty!
> 
> xx



I'm so in love with this color!! So jealous!! Hopefully I will find someone who is willing to sell theirs.


----------



## ceedoan

Grabbed the last rosegold/military green (my size!!) from saks!!!! Soooo excited, was waiting for this to pop up again and now it's mine!!! Will share when it's here!!!


----------



## ceedoan

MayMay22 said:
			
		

> My Arty collection.. and I am waiting my new (probably) last member from Harrods, which it should be arrived by next week. Guess which one I get



Hands down best arty collection in this forum!!!! Omg, there's many in your collection I'm lusting after, esp the silver/PURPLE!!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## MayMay22

_lili_ said:


> I know how you feel about Harrods. The same happened to me with an Ice ring. I placed an order with 10% discount and they emailed to say it was not available. Then 2 days later I called Harrods and they said they had the ice but just sold it in the last hour! Then another one reappeared on the site A week later and I placed another order but they cancelled again. They are not well set up for online orders.
> 
> I would order from NAP if they had it. At least it will come in YSL pouch and box...



Thanks Lili, I might order from NAP soon... not sure whether I should wait for its international sale or not. Where are you from? If you are from England, you might want to check with Harvey Nichols. The ice ring might still be available there


----------



## MayMay22

ceedoan said:


> Hands down best arty collection in this forum!!!! Omg, there's many in your collection I'm lusting after, esp the silver/PURPLE!!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Thanks Ceedoan... This purple ring is so beautiful. I still remembered that I kept checking on YSL website for a while to check for its availability, since it is one of my love at first sight. I wish this ring is not discontinued


----------



## Glamnatic

jamandhoney said:
			
		

> I ordered the marine with rose gold from NAP. I had a hard time deciding but now that I look at the photos again, it does look a bit dark that you can't see many flecks? Can't wait to receive it though. I hope I love it on me.



I have it and I love it great choice! No worries you can definitely see the flecks


----------



## miss miniskirt

My 2 Oval Ysl Rings both size 8


----------



## jeszica

we are twins on the pink with silver ..very pretty indeed



bagobsessex said:


> Love these


----------



## jeszica

Beautiful!



Elly0216 said:


> My YSL arty ring in aqua (2011 or maybe even 2010 version)


----------



## jeszica

wow!  reveal pics pls when you receive them! 

I wear size 8 and it can be worn on index, middle and ring finger 

Out of the 3, I tend to wear the mint green the most though 







ninjanna said:


> The pink and silver is sooo nice! That blue/green one is super cute too!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone replying  I think I might get them  I'm really tempted to get lapis too... Lol!!!
> 
> 
> EDIT
> I DID IT!! Turquoise, lapis and gold (apparently that's what the first one I posted is called) - PURCHASED!! Oh my this is bad bad bad LOL. Can't purchase any more after this! >.<
> I bought size 8 this time. Hopefully it fits better!


----------



## ninjanna

jeszica said:
			
		

> wow!  reveal pics pls when you receive them!
> 
> I wear size 8 and it can be worn on index, middle and ring finger
> 
> Out of the 3, I tend to wear the mint green the most though



Will do! I hope it arrives tomorrow!!!

That mint green is so gorg! I'd totally get that one. I never knew there were so many colours! I wish they were still available :'(


----------



## ceedoan

MayMay22 said:


> Thanks Ceedoan... This purple ring is so beautiful. I still remembered that I kept checking on YSL website for a while to check for its availability, since it is one of my love at first sight. I wish this ring is not discontinued



ME TOO!! i'm really not lovin the new jewelry (by Hedi Slimane).... looks so "meh", like it's been done or you can find a much cheaper version. Nothing special about it like the Arty. I'm so sad!!! The silver/purple arty you have is my ULTIMATE HOLY GRAIL ARTY. I won't stop until i find it!! my collection won't be complete until it's mine!!


----------



## Fashion1

MayMay22 said:


> My Arty collection.. and I am waiting my new (probably) last member from Harrods, which it should be arrived by next week. Guess which one I get



Wow, AMAZING!!! I too love your purple/silver. Been looking for that one forever.


----------



## ceedoan

hello fellow ARTY lovers! i share everyone's excitement whenever there's a new post on here bc that means another (or 10) gorgeous Arty to look at!!  well my most latest beauty came in yesterday and was such a fabulous surprise. Christmas definitely came early!!! 


ta-da! here it is... my new rosegold/military green Arty!!! when i finally decided this was my next arty... this was all sold out!! i kept checking back on saks.com and out of nowhere there it popped up in my size!! i grabbed it so fast my hands were shaking haha. the ring itself is even more gorgeous in real life. those who have it can attest to this!! i LOVE it!!!


----------



## ceedoan

sorry for the pic overload, but here he is with his fellow Arty bro's!! 

u can really see the difference between rosegold and gold. i think YSL did rosegold so beautifully... it's a subtle feminine tone and not overly "pink". 

i couldn't resist putting them all on and doin the famous "arty knuckle shot"!!! hehe thanks for letting me share!! and now to wait for the silver/purple one and i think i'll be done!!


----------



## ceedoan

Fashion1 said:


> Wow, AMAZING!!! I* too love your purple/silver. Been looking for that one forever.*



hi fashion! great minds think alike!!  was this from fall 2011 or spring 2012?? and was it a YSL.com exclusive or something cause I haven't seen too many around and most definitely not on the bay or other retail site. gosh, it's just so darn striking and gorgeous!!! it's Love Arty's silver cousin and I WANT IT!!! btw, we're total twinsies with military green and lapis!!


----------



## glitter8188

seasandsun said:
			
		

> My first Artsy Ring, got it from Harrods. Unfortunately, it just doesn't go well with me --!. I'm sad but really want to find one that fit me well . xxxxxx  For me, I just continue seeking for the right one.....I feel like  my heart broken but will never give up...Have you guys ever experienced this way?



I need this ring in my life! Does harrods still have it???


----------



## Fashion1

ceedoan said:


> hi fashion! great minds think alike!!  was this from fall 2011 or spring 2012?? and was it a YSL.com exclusive or something cause I haven't seen too many around and most definitely not on the bay or other retail site. gosh, it's just so darn striking and gorgeous!!! it's Love Arty's silver cousin and I WANT IT!!! btw, we're total twinsies with military green and lapis!!



You know, I'm really not sure! I have seen it on Ebay occasionally, but it's rare. Isn't the rosegold/green stunning?!? I love all 3 of yours. Great choices my friend.


----------



## jen_sparro

I'm about to order two Arty rings from NAP, I know I want the Coral for sure. But as for the other- I can't decide between these two:
Cream:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321293
Brown:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312992

Which do you prefer? I love them both equally...


----------



## ninjanna

ceedoan said:
			
		

> hello fellow ARTY lovers! i share everyone's excitement whenever there's a new post on here bc that means another (or 10) gorgeous Arty to look at!!  well my most latest beauty came in yesterday and was such a fabulous surprise. Christmas definitely came early!!!
> 
> ta-da! here it is... my new rosegold/military green Arty!!! when i finally decided this was my next arty... this was all sold out!! i kept checking back on saks.com and out of nowhere there it popped up in my size!! i grabbed it so fast my hands were shaking haha. the ring itself is even more gorgeous in real life. those who have it can attest to this!! i LOVE it!!!



Omgomgomg! Congrats!!! I'm almost home now and mine was delivered an hr ago!!! Can't wait to open it!! Pics soon!!  

I hope size 8 fits better!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

jen_sparro said:
			
		

> I'm about to order two Arty rings from NAP, I know I want the Coral for sure. But as for the other- I can't decide between these two:
> Cream:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321293
> Brown:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312992
> 
> Which do you prefer? I love them both equally...



Hi there! I'm the proud owner of the brown swirly Arty ring. I bought it yesterday at YSL Ion in Sg. Love it so much! I did not see the creamy Arty ring. Otherwise I might have bought both! Hehee. Here's my ring- my very first Arty.
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## ninjanna

My new additions!  And size 8 fits much better, i can finally wear it on my middle finger! (I like it in the middle the best). Just me or are they so much smaller than usual??? They're tiny! Both stone and the metal!

The floral one is so pretty, it really is different from the navy blue one/gold speck glass one... In the picture online, they looked nearly the same! Eh I dunno LOL. :S

I still love the navy one!!! So beautiful!!!




jen_sparro said:


> I'm about to order two Arty rings from NAP, I know I want the Coral for sure. But as for the other- I can't decide between these two:
> Cream:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321293
> Brown:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312992
> 
> Which do you prefer? I love them both equally...



As you can see, I own both now.  I probably prefer the cream one more only because the colour of the brown looks a bit... off putting? LOL. But I like how pretty the brown one is. It's more interesting? I love both though. They're equally gorgeous!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

ninjanna said:
			
		

> My new additions!  And size 8 fits much better, i can finally wear it on my middle finger! (I like it in the middle the best). Just me or are they so much smaller than usual??? They're tiny! Both stone and the metal!
> 
> The floral one is so pretty, it really is different from the navy blue one/gold speck glass one... In the picture online, they looked nearly the same! Eh I dunno LOL. :S
> 
> I still love the navy one!!! So beautiful!!!
> 
> As you can see, I own both now.  I probably prefer the cream one more only because the colour of the brown looks a bit... off putting? LOL. But I like how pretty the brown one is. It's more interesting? I love both though. They're equally gorgeous!



Very beautiful collection! What a coincidence that you've also just received brown Arty ring. It's not off-putting to me at all! I love the pearly green, purple, pink specks spread across the brown swirls. I'm mesmerized by the artwork. But you are right, both the cream and brown rings are equally gorgeous.


----------



## jen_sparro

Congrats *OrangeSherbet* and *Ninjanna* on your latest rings! 

I'm struggling to decide, I love the complexity of the brown, but the cream is very elegant and chic. I shouldn't buy all three at once (I would be in big trouble ), I have the Lapis and Aqua rings already...


----------



## CourtneyMc22

ceedoan said:


> sorry for the pic overload, but here he is with his fellow Arty bro's!!
> 
> u can really see the difference between rosegold and gold. i think YSL did rosegold so beautifully... it's a subtle feminine tone and not overly "pink".
> 
> i couldn't resist putting them all on and doin the famous "arty knuckle shot"!!! hehe thanks for letting me share!! and now to wait for the silver/purple one and i think i'll be done!!



Gorgeous pics!!! Love your collection!


----------



## soleilbrun

jen_sparro said:


> I'm about to order two Arty rings from NAP, I know I want the Coral for sure. But as for the other- I can't decide between these two:
> Cream:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321293
> Brown:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312992
> 
> Which do you prefer? I love them both equally...



I prefer the cream. I guess since your asking you can't get both. If you cn, why not?


----------



## VintageShoe80

*jaws drop* *greeny, green, green with envy*  What a lovely collection, thanks for sharing! 



MayMay22 said:


> My Arty collection.. and I am waiting my new (probably) last member from Harrods, which it should be arrived by next week. Guess which one I get


----------



## akillian24

Question for those with rose gold arty rings: Do you wear regular go,d accessories/handbag hardware with them?  How do you work the rose gold into your wardrobe?


----------



## jen_sparro

soleilbrun said:


> I prefer the cream. I guess since your asking you can't get both. If you cn, why not?



I'm getting the Coral and then it was between Cream and Brown... I'm worried if I skip Coral this time, it'll be sold out by the time I want to order it in a few weeks :shame: I think Brown might not be the most popular colour so it won't be as likely to sell out.


----------



## erinrose

jen_sparro said:


> I'm about to order two Arty rings from NAP, I know I want the Coral for sure. But as for the other- I can't decide between these two:
> Cream:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321293
> Brown:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312992
> 
> Which do you prefer? I love them both equally...



I love the cream one!


----------



## tanya devi

I just wore my wooden Arty the other day and it reignited my love for them!!


----------



## cfca22

ceedoan said:


> hello fellow ARTY lovers! i share everyone's excitement whenever there's a new post on here bc that means another (or 10) gorgeous Arty to look at!!  well my most latest beauty came in yesterday and was such a fabulous surprise. Christmas definitely came early!!!
> 
> ta-da! here it is... my new rosegold/military green Arty!!! when i finally decided this was my next arty... this was all sold out!! i kept checking back on saks.com and out of nowhere there it popped up in my size!! i grabbed it so fast my hands were shaking haha. the ring itself is even more gorgeous in real life. those who have it can attest to this!! i LOVE it!!!



Beautiful congratulations. 

I really want one but I have short chubby fingers . Might look weird


----------



## cfca22

ceedoan said:


> sorry for the pic overload, but here he is with his fellow Arty bro's!!
> 
> u can really see the difference between rosegold and gold. i think YSL did rosegold so beautifully... it's a subtle feminine tone and not overly "pink".
> 
> i couldn't resist putting them all on and doin the famous "arty knuckle shot"!!! hehe thanks for letting me share!! and now to wait for the silver/purple one and i think i'll be done!!



WOW! !!!!!!! Love them


----------



## ceedoan

cfca22 said:


> WOW! !!!!!!! Love them




thanks cfca! i think u should give it a try!!!  they are so beautiful, even more so in real life compared to the stock pics on all the retail sites. they just stand out so much and i'm so disheartened they're discontinued. ugh. i do NOT like the new SLP at all!


----------



## cfca22

ceedoan said:


> thanks cfca! i think u should give it a try!!!  they are so beautiful, even more so in real life compared to the stock pics on all the retail sites. they just stand out so much and i'm so disheartened they're discontinued. ugh. i do NOT like the new SLP at all!



I tried one on at the boutique size 9 but I was so afraid it was going to get stuck I just said forget it. The SA said not to worry just try it on right if it got stuck I wouldn't be the first.

I'm thinking about it might go try it on again next weekend.  What color would you recommend?


----------



## jeszica

ceedoan said:
			
		

> sorry for the pic overload, but here he is with his fellow Arty bro's!!
> 
> u can really see the difference between rosegold and gold. i think YSL did rosegold so beautifully... it's a subtle feminine tone and not overly "pink".
> 
> i couldn't resist putting them all on and doin the famous "arty knuckle shot"!!! hehe thanks for letting me share!! and now to wait for the silver/purple one and i think i'll be done!!



Congrats to ur new addition!! Your collection is pretty!  I love the ice!


----------



## jeszica

jen_sparro said:
			
		

> I'm about to order two Arty rings from NAP, I know I want the Coral for sure. But as for the other- I can't decide between these two:
> Cream:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321293
> Brown:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312992
> 
> Which do you prefer? I love them both equally...



I like the cream


----------



## jeszica

OrangeSherbet said:
			
		

> Hi there! I'm the proud owner of the brown swirly Arty ring. I bought it yesterday at YSL Ion in Sg. Love it so much! I did not see the creamy Arty ring. Otherwise I might have bought both! Hehee. Here's my ring- my very first Arty.
> Thanks for letting me share.



Congrats!!!! Pretty!!


----------



## jeszica

ninjanna said:
			
		

> My new additions!  And size 8 fits much better, i can finally wear it on my middle finger! (I like it in the middle the best). Just me or are they so much smaller than usual??? They're tiny! Both stone and the metal!
> 
> The floral one is so pretty, it really is different from the navy blue one/gold speck glass one... In the picture online, they looked nearly the same! Eh I dunno LOL. :S
> 
> I still love the navy one!!! So beautiful!!!
> 
> As you can see, I own both now.  I probably prefer the cream one more only because the colour of the brown looks a bit... off putting? LOL. But I like how pretty the brown one is. It's more interesting? I love both though. They're equally gorgeous!



Love them!!! Congrats!!! What do u think of the navy in rosegold??? Hmmm tempted


----------



## OrangeSherbet

jeszica said:
			
		

> Congrats!!!! Pretty!!



Thank you! I love it so much that I've ordered another one from Net-A- Porter. This time in silver and pale pink. With shipping from UK to Sg, it's still cheaper. Can't wait...


----------



## jeszica

OrangeSherbet said:
			
		

> Thank you! I love it so much that I've ordered another one from Net-A- Porter. This time in silver and pale pink. Can't wait...



I hv that one!! You won't regret it!! It's pretty!!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

jeszica said:
			
		

> I hv that one!! You won't regret it!! It's pretty!!



Yes, I now realize that! I scrolled a few pages back and there are at least 3 of you who have that silver and pink Arty. And it looks gorgeous on everyone. Now I'm even more excited!

By the way, this thread is really addictive!


----------



## nakedjaxx

Wow really loving the rose gold tone! Here is mine I purchased from ysl.com for about $225 last Jan 2011. It is a size 4. 

Here is mine I still get lots of compliments when I wear it.


----------



## _lili_

nakedjaxx said:


> Wow really loving the rose gold tone! Here is mine I purchased from ysl.com for about $225 last Jan 2011. It is a size 4.
> 
> Here is mine I still get lots of compliments when I wear it.
> 
> View attachment 1976600



Nice 
Wow, you have tiny fingers. Size 4 on your index finger!


----------



## zaaz

Hi ladies! I have a question regarding the sizing of the arty ring. I need to order mine online since I don't have any YSL stores near me and I was wondering how true to size the arty ring was. I'm a size 7 for my ring finger. Should I order a 7? Or should I order an 8 so I can also wear it on my middle finger? I'm so undecided!


----------



## stylin76

I think the 7 would fit fine I'm a size 7 so I got mine and it fits on my middle finger and index.


----------



## nakedjaxx

_lili_ said:


> Nice
> Wow, you have tiny fingers. Size 4 on your index finger!




LOL I know. It only fits on my second finger on my left hand. I wish I could wear on my middle finger but it is a bit loose! haha.


----------



## OrangeSherbet

Hi it's me again  I'm soooo amazed that my ring from Net-A-Porter has arrived so soon all the way from UK to Singapore! I placed the order on Friday morning and it arrived just an hour ago, Monday afternoon. Here's the new baby in silver and pink.




It didn't come in the YSL pouch though, like the Arty I bought locally. But that's small matter to me. Here it is with its cousin in gold and brown. 





Let's hope that I'm not tempted anymore in future. Thanks for letting me share. Good day, everyone!


----------



## ninjanna

OrangeSherbet said:
			
		

> Hi it's me again  I'm soooo amazed that my ring from Net-A-Porter has arrived so soon all the way from UK to Singapore! I placed the order on Friday morning and it arrived just an hour ago, Monday afternoon. Here's the new baby in silver and pink.
> 
> It didn't come in the YSL pouch though, like the Arty I bought locally. But that's small matter to me. Here it is with its cousin in gold and brown.
> 
> Let's hope that I'm not tempted anymore in future. Thanks for letting me share. Good day, everyone!



 Beautiful!!!


----------



## _lili_

zaaz said:


> Hi ladies! I have a question regarding the sizing of the arty ring. I need to order mine online since I don't have any YSL stores near me and I was wondering how true to size the arty ring was. I'm a size 7 for my ring finger. Should I order a 7? Or should I order an 8 so I can also wear it on my middle finger? I'm so undecided!



If you're a 7 on your ring finger, the Arty 7 should fit you ok on that finger. If you get an 8 you will only be able to wear it on the middle finger. I tried Arty on all fingers and think it looks best on the middle finger with the stone facing inward. It elongates your finger and looks symmetrical. On the ring finger, it still looks nice but feels less comfortable. It also looks less balanced (from a symmetry point of view), being such a big ring. Hope this helps! 
If you have an option to order both and return the one you don't like... I would do that.


----------



## jen_sparro

OrangeSherbet said:


> Hi it's me again  I'm soooo amazed that my ring from Net-A-Porter has arrived so soon all the way from UK to Singapore! I placed the order on Friday morning and it arrived just an hour ago, Monday afternoon. Here's the new baby in silver and pink.



Congrats *OrangeSherbet*!! It's stunning! You can never stop at one Arty ring  I ordered the Brown and the Coral. Fingers crossed the Cream is still around in January... or goes on sale!

I'd never been anything but satisfied with NAP!


----------



## ninjanna

_lili_ said:
			
		

> If you're a 7 on your ring finger, the Arty 7 should fit you ok on that finger. If you get an 8 you will only be able to wear it on the middle finger. I tried Arty on all fingers and think it looks best on the middle finger with the stone facing inward. It elongates your finger and looks symmetrical. On the ring finger, it still looks nice but feels less comfortable. It also looks less balanced (from a symmetry point of view), being such a big ring. Hope this helps!
> If you have an option to order both and return the one you don't like... I would do that.



I agree, I reckon it looks better on the middle finger given the length of the ring. Then again I kinda prefer rings on the middle finger anyway  but the arty especially! I can wear size 7 but size 8 fits best on the middle and index finger. Size 7 fits well on my ring finger.

I'd get an 8 if I wasn't sure, at least you can still wear the ring. If it doesn't fit well, then wear it on your middle... At least you're still wearing it! Otherwise just exchange.


----------



## OrangeSherbet

jen_sparro said:
			
		

> Congrats OrangeSherbet!! It's stunning! You can never stop at one Arty ring  I ordered the Brown and the Coral. Fingers crossed the Cream is still around in January... or goes on sale!
> 
> I'd never been anything but satisfied with NAP!



Thanks jen_sparro! They said that they usually deliver in 3-4 working days. Apparently Saturday and Sunday are working days? Heehee.

I hope you'll like the brown. Oh dear, if these rings go on sale, it'll be so tempting! I already know what I want- Arty in rose gold, so that I have all the different metals!


----------



## jen_sparro

OrangeSherbet said:


> Thanks jen_sparro! They said that they usually deliver in 3-4 working days. Apparently Saturday and Sunday are working days? Heehee.
> 
> I hope you'll like the brown. Oh dear, if these rings go on sale, it'll be so tempting! I already know what I want- Arty in rose gold, so that I have all the different metals!



The brown is the closest to the Wood ring which I missed out on, still crying over that one... so I'm sure I'll love it! The pink and green bits are so pretty  Lucky thing, DHL doesn't count it for Aus, so I'll probably get these around thurs/fri this week. And then I have to wait for Xmas to wear them out :shame:

I don't remember them ever going on sale, but you never know!


----------



## jeszica

OrangeSherbet said:
			
		

> Hi it's me again  I'm soooo amazed that my ring from Net-A-Porter has arrived so soon all the way from UK to Singapore! I placed the order on Friday morning and it arrived just an hour ago, Monday afternoon. Here's the new baby in silver and pink.
> 
> It didn't come in the YSL pouch though, like the Arty I bought locally. But that's small matter to me. Here it is with its cousin in gold and brown.
> 
> Let's hope that I'm not tempted anymore in future. Thanks for letting me share. Good day, everyone!



Congrats!!!!! I ordered mine on a fri n got it on following Monday morning, it's pretty fast


----------



## J. Fisk

OrangeSherbet said:


> Hi it's me again  I'm soooo amazed that my ring from Net-A-Porter has arrived so soon all the way from UK to Singapore! I placed the order on Friday morning and it arrived just an hour ago, Monday afternoon. Here's the new baby in silver and pink.
> 
> View attachment 1977956
> 
> 
> It didn't come in the YSL pouch though, like the Arty I bought locally. But that's small matter to me. Here it is with its cousin in gold and brown.
> 
> View attachment 1977958
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope that I'm not tempted anymore in future. Thanks for letting me share. Good day, everyone!



Love it!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

jen_sparro said:
			
		

> The brown is the closest to the Wood ring which I missed out on, still crying over that one... so I'm sure I'll love it! The pink and green bits are so pretty  Lucky thing, DHL doesn't count it for Aus, so I'll probably get these around thurs/fri this week. And then I have to wait for Xmas to wear them out :shame:
> 
> I don't remember them ever going on sale, but you never know!



I googled the wood Arty ring. Oh my, that's so extraordinary! But don't be sad, you're going to have 4? gorgeous rings to mix and match with.  Waiting for Xmas to wear them just makes the rings all the more special.




			
				jeszica said:
			
		

> Congrats!!!!! I ordered mine on a fri n got it on following Monday morning, it's pretty fast



Thank you! Loving NAP more and more! 




			
				J. Fisk said:
			
		

> Love it!



Thanks! I love it too  I'm taking it out today!


----------



## ninjanna

So excited for everyone getting theirs!! I'm going out to dinner tonight and I'm stuck on which one to wear! Argghhhh!  was hoping I wouldn't get in this dilemma LOL. I might give my navy blue a bit of a break


----------



## OrangeSherbet

ninjanna said:
			
		

> Beautiful!!!



Thanks! As are all of yours. Your collection is exquisite. Hope you don't mind me recalling your pic.  Sooo pretty to look at!









			
				ninjanna said:
			
		

> So excited for everyone getting theirs!! I'm going out to dinner tonight and I'm stuck on which one to wear! Argghhhh!  was hoping I wouldn't get in this dilemma LOL. I might give my navy blue a bit of a break



Just close your eyes and pick one.


----------



## jen_sparro

OrangeSherbet said:


> I googled the wood Arty ring. Oh my, that's so extraordinary! But don't be sad, you're going to have 4? gorgeous rings to mix and match with.  Waiting for Xmas to wear them just makes the rings all the more special.



You're right  But we always miss the one that got away hehee. I'm still hopeful I'll find a wood one eventually. 

Which rose gold Arty where you thinking about getting later on?


----------



## OrangeSherbet

jen_sparro said:
			
		

> You're right  But we always miss the one that got away hehee. I'm still hopeful I'll find a wood one eventually.
> 
> Which rose gold Arty where you thinking about getting later on?



Ooh naughty enabler! This in RG and navy.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321295

But I probably shouldn't. I've got other things on my to-buy list  In the meantime, I'll just enjoy the 2 I have now. They go with most of my outfits.


----------



## jen_sparro

OrangeSherbet said:


> Ooh naughty enabler! This in RG and navy.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321295
> 
> But I probably shouldn't. I've got other things on my to-buy list  In the meantime, I'll just enjoy the 2 I have now. They go with most of my outfits.



Nice choice  I know what you mean though, I have a wishlist a mile long :shame:


----------



## ninjanna

OrangeSherbet said:
			
		

> Thanks! As are all of yours. Your collection is exquisite. Hope you don't mind me recalling your pic.  Sooo pretty to look at!
> 
> Just close your eyes and pick one.



Haha! 

I ended up picking brown, everyone talking about the brown made me want to wear it  swoon!

Coupled with my BDJ for tonight's date night


----------



## jeszica

ninjanna said:
			
		

> Haha!
> 
> I ended up picking brown, everyone talking about the brown made me want to wear it  swoon!
> 
> Coupled with my BDJ for tonight's date night



So pretty!!


----------



## jeszica

OrangeSherbet said:
			
		

> Ooh naughty enabler! This in RG and navy.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321295
> 
> But I probably shouldn't. I've got other things on my to-buy list  In the meantime, I'll just enjoy the 2 I have now. They go with most of my outfits.



Good choice!! Am thinking of getting this too


----------



## jamandhoney

Hi ladies,

I received my Marine arty with rose gold today. It is really stunning in real life that I think photos don't do them any justice at all. 

I got size 7 and it is not a snug fit. I meant it fits but I can put it on and take it off very easily. I was wondering, is it better to wear them a bit loose or wear them snug? Should I exchange for size 6? I also notice that the rose gold metal is a lot thinner compare to the gold metal in the past. Do all the current arty rings have thin metal?


----------



## _lili_

jamandhoney said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I received my Marine arty with rose gold today. It is really stunning in real life that I think photos don't do them any justice at all.
> 
> I got size 7 and it is not a snug fit. I meant it fits but I can put it on and take it off very easily. I was wondering, is it better to wear them a bit loose or wear them snug? Should I exchange for size 6? I also notice that the rose gold metal is a lot thinner compare to the gold metal in the past. Do all the current arty rings have thin metal?



My turquoise one (with blue flecks) has pretty thin metal also. I prefer it to be on the loose side so long as it doesn't fall off. I don't like tight rings. If it's moving around, then it might be too big.


----------



## Aluxe

Hey ladies, looks like Arty rings are a tad cheaper (in US Dollars by $50) at cricket-fashion.com. Can't vouch for authenticity but I know that some YSL dolls have purchased from this store before (which is why I know about it). Company is based in Europe.

http://www.cricket-fashion.com/search/yves-saint-laurent#t19age1

Good luck!

Also found arty rings for less (about $20 less) at http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/catalogsearch/result/index/?p=1&q=yves+saint+laurent


----------



## missty4

limvicky said:


> My completed collection. Lapis would be included, but sadly it got lost!
> 
> View attachment 1956495
> 
> 
> Please share your collection too!



DEAR JEEBUS that CIPRIA is STUNNING!!!!! That silver and galaxy nebula swirl blue! I can't seem to find them anywhere. Are they just sold out?


----------



## missty4

seasandsun said:


> My first Artsy Ring, got it from Harrods. Unfortunately, it just doesn't go well with me --!. I'm sad but really want to find one that fit me well . xxxxxx  For me, I just continue seeking for the right one.....I feel like  my heart broken but will never give up...Have you guys ever experienced this way?



http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...61-ysl-arty-rings-thread-image-2979053097.jpg

This is GOOOOOOORGEOUS! Why is not working out for you? It's a total HG that I'm on a hunt for!


----------



## jen_sparro

My 2 latest additions arrived today! The metal band on my new rings is actually thicker than my original rings! But the stones look smaller. They're both gorgeous, can't wait to rediscover them on Xmas day 
From left: Coral, Brown, Lapis, Aqua


----------



## jeszica

jen_sparro said:
			
		

> My 2 latest additions arrived today! The metal band on my new rings is actually thicker than my original rings! But the stones look smaller. They're both gorgeous, can't wait to rediscover them on Xmas day
> From left: Coral, Brown, Lapis, Aqua



Congrats!!! Saw the coral and brown at YSL Boutique today IRL, it's beautiful!!


----------



## _lili_

jen_sparro said:


> My 2 latest additions arrived today! The metal band on my new rings is actually thicker than my original rings! But the stones look smaller. They're both gorgeous, can't wait to rediscover them on Xmas day
> From left: Coral, Brown, Lapis, Aqua



Gorgeous! Congrats  are you really going to wait until Christmas?


----------



## jen_sparro

_lili_ said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats  are you really going to wait until Christmas?



Mmm probably not  But I should...


----------



## ninjanna

jen_sparro said:


> My 2 latest additions arrived today! The metal band on my new rings is actually thicker than my original rings! But the stones look smaller. They're both gorgeous, can't wait to rediscover them on Xmas day
> From left: Coral, Brown, Lapis, Aqua



Congrats!! Really?? Thicker?? Odd! My coral is an original and it's so much more better quality than my others, especially the metal band. The stone however, definitely smaller, especially the lapis and turquoise. :/


----------



## jen_sparro

ninjanna said:


> Congrats!! Really?? Thicker?? Odd! My coral is an original and it's so much more better quality than my others, especially the metal band. The stone however, definitely smaller, especially the lapis and turquoise. :/



I know! I was quite surprised. I should say though, the metal is noticeably heavier on my Lapis and Aqua (my Lapis is original season). I still love my two little newbies


----------



## drielle

:'( Really far behind, but just found out they were discontinued.. I've been lusting after one for forever, and I think might just be the push I need to finally get one! There was this one I originally wanted to get, but now I can't remember the name of the color (?) so I can't even find it online! 

If anyone can tell me the color of this ring, I'd great appreciate it! It is the one pictured below 

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-zMcEYYnTYFc/T33znIhpMwI/AAAAAAAAELA/MbiOAsWXXao/s640/IMG_2350.JPG

Image from bergdorfprincess on blogspot!

ETA: I'm also debating which one I should get, I just want them all 

Should I get the cream w/ gold hardware, this one, or this one? (not sure of the names on the last two haha)

The cream one is on sale, plus free shipping tooo.. so many choices.


----------



## Glamnatic

drielle said:
			
		

> :'( Really far behind, but just found out they were discontinued.. I've been lusting after one for forever, and I think might just be the push I need to finally get one! There was this one I originally wanted to get, but now I can't remember the name of the color (?) so I can't even find it online!
> 
> If anyone can tell me the color of this ring, I'd great appreciate it! It is the one pictured below
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-zMcEYYnTYFc/T33znIhpMwI/AAAAAAAAELA/MbiOAsWXXao/s640/IMG_2350.JPG
> 
> Image from bergdorfprincess on blogspot!
> 
> ETA: I'm also debating which one I should get, I just want them all
> 
> Should I get the cream w/ gold hardware, this one, or this one? (not sure of the names on the last two haha)
> 
> The cream one is on sale, plus free shipping tooo.. so many choices.



First arty you asked for is called cipria, and I'm not sure if its available online, maybe in stores . About the other rings I have the Marine Rose gold and its lovely the other ring you showed it is too, think it depends on what jewelry color you have and use the most, but if it is your first arty I would go for gold a classic!


----------



## tnt134

Hey girls, just wondering have net a porter has ever reduced these rings by 30%?? I have got a good deal on the lapis ring but still deciding whether I should get it or wait for the sale from net a porter. Cheers


----------



## jen_sparro

tnt134 said:


> Hey girls, just wondering have net a porter has ever reduced these rings by 30%?? I have got a good deal on the lapis ring but still deciding whether I should get it or wait for the sale from net a porter. Cheers



Honestly I've never seen the Arty rings go on sale at all! If they did, they wouldn't be reduced by 30%, so it sounds like you have a good deal there  Just make sure it's authentic before you buy it!! Good luck


----------



## tnt134

jen_sparro said:


> Honestly I've never seen the Arty rings go on sale at all! If they did, they wouldn't be reduced by 30%, so it sounds like you have a good deal there  Just make sure it's authentic before you buy it!! Good luck



yes i got a good deal from harrods, they held the ring for me for few days so i can think about it. But i did not get it in the end as im using the money for another ring which i'm going to get from ebay. it is a blue one with gold flecks, very hard to find. I have to pay alot more for that ring but i think it is worth it.


----------



## jen_sparro

tnt134 said:


> yes i got a good deal from harrods, they held the ring for me for few days so i can think about it. But i did not get it in the end as im using the money for another ring which i'm going to get from ebay. it is a blue one with gold flecks, very hard to find. I have to pay alot more for that ring but i think it is worth it.



Congrats! The Azure is beautiful, it reminds me of islands surrounded by the sea (excuse my dorky imagery ). It is gorgeous!


----------



## tnt134

jen_sparro said:


> Congrats! The Azure is beautiful, it reminds me of islands surrounded by the sea (excuse my dorky imagery ). It is gorgeous!


 Hehehe thanks ) I guess that azure ring will complete my collection for now ... I'm waiting on NAP international sale, hopefully the rings will be included in the sale ) I love the aqua and marine. Those two will be my last addition to my collection. *Finger crossed *


----------



## Tsumori

Hi ladies

Am new here, but I've been following this thread closely and admiring all the lovely YSL rings!

Does anyone knw where I can get this ring pls? Can't seem to find it on most sites... =[ And what is this colour known as? Thanks in adv!


----------



## jamidee

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...der&siteID=oGj7akNVsTg-rExvynL5070DJ3os9FziFA

Does anyone have this one or know the name of it? I'd like to see RL pics! 

debating between that one and the navy/gold and green/gold combo. Opinions?


----------



## jamidee

Hi! I need help deciding between these two! I've looked at the ENTIRE thread and still can't pick one over the other: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312991 Or Green- http://www.cricket-fashion.com/acce...-gold-plated-ring-with-dark-green-stone-p9724

Thanks!


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

jamidee said:


> Hi! I need help deciding between these two! I've looked at the ENTIRE thread and still can't pick one over the other: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312991 Or Green- http://www.cricket-fashion.com/acce...-gold-plated-ring-with-dark-green-stone-p9724
> 
> Thanks!



I vote for the first one!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

jamidee said:


> Hi! I need help deciding between these two! I've looked at the ENTIRE thread and still can't pick one over the other: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312991 Or Green- http://www.cricket-fashion.com/acce...-gold-plated-ring-with-dark-green-stone-p9724
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, it depends on whether you prefer yellow gold or rose gold. Both are beautiful.


----------



## OrangeSherbet

jen_sparro said:


> My 2 latest additions arrived today! The metal band on my new rings is actually thicker than my original rings! But the stones look smaller. They're both gorgeous, can't wait to rediscover them on Xmas day
> From left: Coral, Brown, Lapis, Aqua



Congratulations! They are all beautiful, and you have picked a good selection that shows variety in terms of patterns and colours. Now, how about an Arty in silver?


----------



## jen_sparro

OrangeSherbet said:


> Congratulations! They are all beautiful, and you have picked a good selection that shows variety in terms of patterns and colours. Now, how about an Arty in silver?



I love the silver rings but silver doesn't look good on me at all  and I have a slight obsession with gold lol. Cream is the one I'm eyeing off next!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

jen_sparro said:


> I love the silver rings but silver doesn't look good on me at all  and I have a slight obsession with gold lol. Cream is the one I'm eyeing off next!



Quoting Britney here: Oops, I did it again. My cream Arty just arrived yesterday! Now I have 3 when just two weeks ago, I had none. I decided against the rose gold and marine which I wanted initially because I don't have much rose gold jewellery to pair with it. I have an even mix of yellow and white gold or silver accessories, so I bought the cream with YG instead. It's beautiful! Now I'm tempted to get a fourth in silver! This addiction, or obsession, is bad!


----------



## jen_sparro

OrangeSherbet said:


> Quoting Britney here: Oops, I did it again. My cream Arty just arrived yesterday! Now I have 3 when just two weeks ago, I had none. I decided against the rose gold and marine which I wanted initially because I don't have much rose gold jewellery to pair with it. I have an even mix of yellow and white gold or silver accessories, so I bought the cream with YG instead. It's beautiful! Now I'm tempted to get a fourth in silver! This addiction, or obsession, is bad!



You've got a bad case of the Arty flu my dear  Enjoy it though! The cream is just gorgeous (please post pics so I can drool until I order mine!).


----------



## OrangeSherbet

jen_sparro said:


> You've got a bad case of the Arty flu my dear  Enjoy it though! The cream is just gorgeous (please post pics so I can drool until I order mine!).



Arty flu! That's it, I think! I hope there's a cure for it. I can't upload pics because there's something wrong with the app on my phone. I'll put it up soonest I can


----------



## jen_sparro

OrangeSherbet said:


> Arty flu! That's it, I think! I hope there's a cure for it. I can't upload pics because there's something wrong with the app on my phone. I'll put it up soonest I can



I've heard the only cure is an empty bank account


----------



## Tsumori

My first Arty arrived!!!!  And I'm alrdy contemplating a second in silver!

Anyone knws if the size differs in different countries or from colour to colour? I tried a red in size 8 in a YSL store in Singapore and it fitted me perfectly. I ordered this cream one in size 8 from SSENSE but it's a tad too big. Still thinking if I should return it...


----------



## OrangeSherbet

jen_sparro said:


> I've heard the only cure is an empty bank account



But that sounds like a death sentence, more than a cure. Hee hee.
So here's my Arty in cream and a couple of pics with her cousins- Arty in amber (read somewhere upthread that's the name) and Arty in pink dragee.











Now I can't decide whether to go for this navy with gold flecks in YG, or skymint in dark silver. The mint one would have to be from another website and with shipping, it probably costs more than retail here in SG. But it's so pretty and is not sold locally. Decisions, decisions ....


----------



## OrangeSherbet

Tsumori said:


> My first Arty arrived!!!!  And I'm alrdy contemplating a second in silver!
> 
> Anyone knws if the size differs in different countries or from colour to colour? I tried a red in size 8 in a YSL store in Singapore and it fitted me perfectly. I ordered this cream one in size 8 from SSENSE but it's a tad too big. Still thinking if I should return it...



We have the same ring! Congrats!
Mine are all the same size and they fit the same too, fortunately. You can try sticking some felt cloth with double-sided tape inside the ring.


----------



## Tsumori

OrangeSherbet said:


> But that sounds like a death sentence, more than a cure. Hee hee.
> So here's my Arty in cream and a couple of pics with her cousins- Arty in amber (read somewhere upthread that's the name) and Arty in pink dragee.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990402
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990385
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990386
> 
> 
> Now I can't decide whether to go for this navy with gold flecks in YG, or skymint in dark silver. The mint one would have to be from another website and with shipping, it probably costs more than retail here in SG. But it's so pretty and is not sold locally. Decisions, decisions ....
> 
> View attachment 1990399
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990400



Congrats on ur Arty cream too! 

Love your collections! I'm contemplating over the silver pink but was afraid it wld be alittle similar with the gold cream. But from your photo, the colours do differ quite a bit.

Thanks for sharing your photos...I think I've decided on my second Arty!


----------



## Tsumori

OrangeSherbet said:


> We have the same ring! Congrats!
> Mine are all the same size and they fit the same too, fortunately. You can try sticking some felt cloth with double-sided tape inside the ring.



Thanks!  Yeah... ^5! 

Thanks for the tip! I tried sticking some double-sided foam tape and it does help tighten the fit, but still can't help but feel disappointed with the "misfit"


----------



## OrangeSherbet

Tsumori said:


> Congrats on ur Arty cream too!
> 
> Love your collections! I'm contemplating over the silver pink but was afraid it wld be alittle similar with the gold cream. But from your photo, the colours do differ quite a bit.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your photos...I think I've decided on my second Arty!



My concern was different, haha. I was worried that the cream would be too close to the brown. But I'm glad I went ahead with my order. I do recommend the pink Arty. The sweet pale pink and the contrast against the gothic dark silver make the ring very fascinating to look at 



Tsumori said:


> Thanks!  Yeah... ^5!
> 
> Thanks for the tip! I tried sticking some double-sided foam tape and it does help tighten the fit, but still can't help but feel disappointed with the "misfit"



You still have several days to think over whether to keep it, return or exchange. I tried one size smaller at the store but it could only fit on my ring finger and even then, it was difficult to remove. Something to think about. All the best!


----------



## Tsumori

OrangeSherbet said:


> My concern was different, haha. I was worried that the cream would be too close to the brown. But I'm glad I went ahead with my order. I do recommend the pink Arty. The sweet pale pink and the contrast against the gothic dark silver make the ring very fascinating to look at
> 
> You still have several days to think over whether to keep it, return or exchange. I tried one size smaller at the store but it could only fit on my ring finger and even then, it was difficult to remove. Something to think about. All the best!



Thanks babe! I'm very most likely getting the silver pink...hehe! Btw do you knw if the YSL in ION has the silver pink one? I have some CapitalMall vouchers on hand so wld be good if I can use them and make myself less guilty for buying 2 Artys in a mth!

I doubt I'll return the cream...am afraid if I take a size smaller it wld be too tight - I prefer the Arty on my middle finger. Moreover, SSENSE's return procedure is quite a pain 

Yours are frm NAP?


----------



## OrangeSherbet

Tsumori said:


> Thanks babe! I'm very most likely getting the silver pink...hehe! Btw do you knw if the YSL in ION has the silver pink one? I have some CapitalMall vouchers on hand so wld be good if I can use them and make myself less guilty for buying 2 Artys in a mth!
> 
> I doubt I'll return the cream...am afraid if I take a size smaller it wld be too tight - I prefer the Arty on my middle finger. Moreover, SSENSE's return procedure is quite a pain
> 
> Yours are frm NAP?



Hi! I bought my first Arty (the amber one) at YSL Ion. I don't recall any silver ones. They had 8 designs, but definitely no pink.  My latest 2 are from NAP. The first took 3 days and the second one took 5 days, inclusive of weekends. NAP has instructions for returns- they allow free DHL collection of your item. Sounds simple to me, though I would hate to go through the process. 

I have not gotten my CC bill yet, but it's still cheaper from NAP than SG retail by at least $40, so does that help to justify a second purchase a little?


----------



## Tsumori

OrangeSherbet said:


> Hi! I bought my first Arty (the amber one) at YSL Ion. I don't recall any silver ones. They had 8 designs, but definitely no pink.  My latest 2 are from NAP. The first took 3 days and the second one took 5 days, inclusive of weekends. NAP has instructions for returns- they allow free DHL collection of your item. Sounds simple to me, though I would hate to go through the process.
> 
> I have not gotten my CC bill yet, but it's still cheaper from NAP than SG retail by at least $40, so does that help to justify a second purchase a little?



Thanks for sharing!  I might pop by ION to take a look. 

Oh wow...that's nice of NAP. For SSENSE, shipping for returns is chargeable and non-refundable. Returns also need to be authorized by them before the item can be sent back. Not sure hw much it'll cost to send the entire YSL box back to the States - might not be worth it afterall coz I alrdy paid close to SGD$60 for shipping frm SSENSE to SG. Shld have stuck with good 'ol NAP 

I have $100 capitalmall vouchers, so it wld be cheaper than NAP  But it's not avail at ION, I'm definitely getting it from NAP!

Btw, can I find out what size you wear pls? I'm hoping to get a measurement of the ring's inner diameter for size 7 purchased from NAP.

My size 8 frm SSENSE is 1.9cm whereas a ring with 1.65cm diameter wld fit me best on my index and middle finger.


----------



## OrangeSherbet

Tsumori said:


> I have $100 capitalmall vouchers, so it wld be cheaper than NAP  But it's not avail at ION, I'm definitely getting it from NAP!
> 
> Btw, can I find out what size you wear pls? I'm hoping to get a measurement of the ring's inner diameter for size 7 purchased from NAP.
> 
> My size 8 frm SSENSE is 1.9cm whereas a ring with 1.65cm diameter wld fit me best on my index and middle finger.



I'm a size 5. Small fingers, haha. NAP provides measurements of the inner circumference for each specific ring. You'll have to use a measuring tape around your finger. 1.9 and 1.65, that's quite a difference! 

FYI, I once had $300 worth of CapitaMall vouchers won in a lucky draw. Needless to say it was all spent within 2 weeks! Hehee. 

All the best!


----------



## jen_sparro

OrangeSherbet said:


> But that sounds like a death sentence, more than a cure. Hee hee.
> So here's my Arty in cream and a couple of pics with her cousins- Arty in amber (read somewhere upthread that's the name) and Arty in pink dragee.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990402
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990385
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990386
> 
> 
> Now I can't decide whether to go for this navy with gold flecks in YG, or skymint in dark silver. The mint one would have to be from another website and with shipping, it probably costs more than retail here in SG. But it's so pretty and is not sold locally. Decisions, decisions ....
> 
> View attachment 1990399
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990400



Get the silver skymint one!! It's so pretty  if they had a gold version I would be purchasing it today! Your cream ring is beautiful, I just have to hold out till January ush:


----------



## OrangeSherbet

jen_sparro said:


> Get the silver skymint one!! It's so pretty  if they had a gold version I would be purchasing it today! Your cream ring is beautiful, I just have to hold out till January ush:



I just received an email from cultstatus that they've sold out all the skymint. And they can't bring it in anymore as it's a seasonal colour (
I'm a little crushed but but but I've already ordered the gold and navy. Woohoo! Now I'll have to look out for the skymint elsewhere. I doubt there's any around though.


----------



## tnt134

OrangeSherbet said:


> I just received an email from cultstatus that they've sold out all the skymint. And they can't bring it in anymore as it's a seasonal colour (
> I'm a little crushed but but but I've already ordered the gold and navy. Woohoo! Now I'll have to look out for the skymint elsewhere. I doubt there's any around though.



im pretty sure that I saw the skymint some where with all the sizes available. BUt i can't recall which website I saw... i think it was from net a porter uk...i think


----------



## tnt134

tnt134 said:


> im pretty sure that I saw the skymint some where with all the sizes available. BUt i can't recall which website I saw... i think it was from net a porter uk...i think


hey girls, there is a love arty on sale on ebay at a reasonable price, you better be hurry. Im so unlucky that it is not my size. the ring is size 8
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Yves...U_FashionJewellery&hash=item4abfc12f2d&_uhb=1


----------



## Tsumori

OrangeSherbet said:


> I'm a size 5. Small fingers, haha. NAP provides measurements of the inner circumference for each specific ring. You'll have to use a measuring tape around your finger. 1.9 and 1.65, that's quite a difference!
> 
> FYI, I once had $300 worth of CapitaMall vouchers won in a lucky draw. Needless to say it was all spent within 2 weeks! Hehee.
> 
> All the best!



I popped by YSL at ION tdy to try the sizes again and strangely, size 8 fits me fine whereas size 7 is too tight. But when I try my size 8 at home again, it feels loose! Guess I'm between both sizes.

And...I went home with one more Arty! It was the last piece and in size 8 - I swear it was screaming "Take me home!!!!"  Put my CapitalMall vouchers to good use...hehe!












Sigh...looks like I've caught the Arty flu too. I'm gonna and need to stop at 2 for now


----------



## OrangeSherbet

That's the one I've been looking for! The sky/mint Arty! It wasn't there 2 weeks ago. I'll have to go call YSL Ion to ask if a size 5 is available. They're very limited in that size but I guess it's worth a try asking them. 
Congrats on your lucky find


----------



## farmy

Hey girls can someone please tell me how you find out the names I've looked all over my ysl boxes but can't find the name/colour of the rings anywhere?


----------



## Tsumori

OrangeSherbet said:


> That's the one I've been looking for! The sky/mint Arty! It wasn't there 2 weeks ago. I'll have to go call YSL Ion to ask if a size 5 is available. They're very limited in that size but I guess it's worth a try asking them.
> Congrats on your lucky find



Thanks! I didn't see this colour on NAP or SSENSE so my instinct told me to grab it at YSL ION! 

Hope you'll be able to find it! 




farmy said:


> Hey girls can someone please tell me how you find out the names I've looked all over my ysl boxes but can't find the name/colour of the rings anywhere?



I get the names from the girls here and also from websites that sell the ring - eg: SSENSE, NAP, Saks etc.

Why don't you post a photo of your Arty and see if the girls can help identify it?


----------



## soleilbrun

I know this is the ring thread but is there a YSL jewelry thread? I'd like to know if anyone has the fingerprint line earrings. I'm eyeing a pair and love to see what they look like on or any pros and cons. 
TIA


----------



## ninjanna

Ahhh I can't been in this thread for ages! I've been using my dark blue/gold speck ring constantly  I'm trying to rotate rings but it's so hard to part with the dark blue... :'(




tnt134 said:


> hey girls, there is a love arty on sale on ebay at a reasonable price, you better be hurry. Im so unlucky that it is not my size. the ring is size 8
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Yves...U_FashionJewellery&hash=item4abfc12f2d&_uhb=1



AHHHHH! I just showed my boyfriend because he has been trying to look for it for me apparently (Christmas and my birthday is coming up ). HAHA!  It's in my size too!!! 




farmy said:


> Hey girls can someone please tell me how you find out the names I've looked all over my ysl boxes but can't find the name/colour of the rings anywhere?


I look through this thread and when I go to purchase the ring, it says the colour of the item, so I hope that that is the actual colour of the ring.. LOL. ><




Tsumori said:


> I popped by YSL at ION tdy to try the sizes again and strangely, size 8 fits me fine whereas size 7 is too tight. But when I try my size 8 at home again, it feels loose! Guess I'm between both sizes.
> 
> And...I went home with one more Arty! It was the last piece and in size 8 - I swear it was screaming "Take me home!!!!"  Put my CapitalMall vouchers to good use...hehe!
> 
> Sigh...looks like I've caught the Arty flu too. I'm gonna and need to stop at 2 for now



GORGEOUS!!!! I love the colour of that ring! I really really really want to get another ring hey but I'm trying to stop myself. To complete my collection, I'd have to get the red 'love' ring, and any of the gorgeous silver rings (two rings! LOL)... that sky mint one is so fricken gorgeous! I want the ice one so bad as well. >.<


----------



## Tsumori

ninjanna said:


> GORGEOUS!!!! I love the colour of that ring! I really really really want to get another ring hey but I'm trying to stop myself. To complete my collection, I'd have to get the red 'love' ring, and any of the gorgeous silver rings (two rings! LOL)... that sky mint one is so fricken gorgeous! I want the ice one so bad as well. >.<



Thanks babe! I was considering between the pink dragee and sky mint, but since I chanced upon sky mint in the store, I decided to get it. 

I'm SUPER tempted to get ice and love too! But I'm officially on an Arty ban till further notice ush:


----------



## OrangeSherbet

ninjanna said:


> Ahhh I can't been in this thread for ages! I've been using my dark blue/gold speck ring constantly  I'm trying to rotate rings but it's so hard to part with the dark blue... :'(



Hi, ninjanna, I am eagerly waiting for the navy and gold Arty. I'm hoping that the gold inside the stone is really as shiny as the modelling picture here. Is it true in your case? Thanks!

http://www.cricket-fashion.com/accessories-c4/all-accessories-c25/arty-gold-plated-ring-with-navy-glass-stone-p9722


----------



## JosephineB

OrangeSherbet said:
			
		

> Hi, ninjanna, I am eagerly waiting for the navy and gold Arty. I'm hoping that the gold inside the stone is really as shiny as the modelling picture here. Is it true in your case? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.cricket-fashion.com/accessories-c4/all-accessories-c25/arty-gold-plated-ring-with-navy-glass-stone-p9722



Hi! You didn't ask me but I have this one and the gold is very shiny!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

JosephineB said:


> Hi! You didn't ask me but I have this one and the gold is very shiny!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1993619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1993622



Oh my!! Thanks soooo much for the pics. Your ring looks great on you. I'm sure it's more stunning in real life. I'm so excited! I hope I can get it today since it's already at 'the delivery facility in Singapore'. Otherwise, it will be after XMas.


----------



## JosephineB

OrangeSherbet said:
			
		

> Oh my!! Thanks soooo much for the pics. Your ring looks great on you. I'm sure it's more stunning in real life. I'm so excited! I hope I can get it today since it's already at 'the delivery facility in Singapore'. Otherwise, it will be after XMas.



I'm glad it was of help. I hope you get it today too!!! If it doesn't you'll still have it to shine with you on New Year's Eve!!! Happy holidays!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

JosephineB said:


> I'm glad it was of help. I hope you get it today too!!! If it doesn't you'll still have it to shine with you on New Year's Eve!!! Happy holidays!



Thanks and same to you too!


----------



## ninjanna

OrangeSherbet said:


> Hi, ninjanna, I am eagerly waiting for the navy and gold Arty. I'm hoping that the gold inside the stone is really as shiny as the modelling picture here. Is it true in your case? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.cricket-fashion.com/accessories-c4/all-accessories-c25/arty-gold-plated-ring-with-navy-glass-stone-p9722



As JosephineB said, yes, the gold is really shiny, it definitely stands out and it's a really stunning ring in real life. No pictures does it justice...

...but I still tried. Haha!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

ninjanna said:


> As JosephineB said, yes, the gold is really shiny, it definitely stands out and it's a really stunning ring in real life. No pictures does it justice...
> 
> ...but I still tried. Haha!



Wow! The more pics I see, the more I'm in love! Thanks so much for your time 
By the way, did you get the Love ring? I wanted to get that earlier this year but the smallest they had was a 6 and my husband felt it looked too big and too red (but it's Valentine's right?!) on me. But he got me a watch instead


----------



## OrangeSherbet

My fourth and final (for the year, at least) arrived today- I had half a day off work so I was able to receive it at home when the DHL man came. Yay!

I'm glad that it has a lot of gold in the glass stone. This has to be my fave of all of them. Presenting my navy and gold Arty. 

Please allow me to present my small collection, Miss Sweet, Miss Elegant, Miss Beautiful and Miss-merizing! Heehee.


----------



## jeszica

Congrats!! She is a beauty and arrives just in time for Xmas!! Merry Xmas to everyone!!! 



OrangeSherbet said:


> My fourth and final (for the year, at least) arrived today- I had half a day off work so I was able to receive it at home when the DHL man came. Yay!
> 
> I'm glad that it has a lot of gold in the glass stone. This has to be my fave of all of them. Presenting my navy and gold Arty.
> 
> Please allow me to present my small collection, Miss Sweet, Miss Elegant, Miss Beautiful and Miss-merizing! Heehee.


----------



## OrangeSherbet

jeszica said:


> Congrats!! She is a beauty and arrives just in time for Xmas!! Merry Xmas to everyone!!!



Thanks. Yes, just in time! Same to you and everyone!


----------



## JosephineB

OrangeSherbet said:
			
		

> My fourth and final (for the year, at least) arrived today- I had half a day off work so I was able to receive it at home when the DHL man came. Yay!
> 
> I'm glad that it has a lot of gold in the glass stone. This has to be my fave of all of them. Presenting my navy and gold Arty.
> 
> Please allow me to present my small collection, Miss Sweet, Miss Elegant, Miss Beautiful and Miss-merizing! Heehee.



Congrats!!! Your collection is gorgeous!!!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

MayMay22 said:


> My Arty collection.. and I am waiting my new (probably) last member from Harrods, which it should be arrived by next week. Guess which one I get



Hi MayMay22, you must be the one with the biggest collection of the Arty ovale rings! I counted - sixteen in the pics. All beautiful!  I'm wondering if we'll be getting an update on your latest from Harrods? Heehee. Happy holidays to you!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

JosephineB said:


> Congrats!!! Your collection is gorgeous!!!



Thank you! I feel like getting one or two more, now that they're discontinuing the Arty line (I hope that the decision will be reversed though). Or perhaps, I'll also get an Arty Dots ring. 2013 mission, haha!


----------



## JosephineB

OrangeSherbet said:
			
		

> Thank you! I feel like getting one or two more, now that they're discontinuing the Arty line (I hope that the decision will be reversed though). Or perhaps, I'll also get an Arty Dots ring. 2013 mission, haha!



Harrods.com sale started 1,5 hrs ago. They have the dots ring on sale, don't know if its cheaper after conversion... I'm looking to get another one as well before they really stop. Checked online and some people are saying they are just skipping a season. I like the brown with the green and pink one you have, do you have modeling shots?


----------



## OrangeSherbet

JosephineB said:
			
		

> Harrods.com sale started 1,5 hrs ago. They have the dots ring on sale, don't know if its cheaper after conversion... I'm looking to get another one as well before they really stop. Checked online and some people are saying they are just skipping a season. I like the brown with the green and pink one you have, do you have modeling shots?



The SA at the Singapore store told me that talk about Arty rings being discontinued is just a rumour but so many sources here and elsewhere say otherwise. So I'm not sure which to believe :/

I happen to have a couple of pics of the brown swirly ring. I hope you'll find them useful. I don't have pretty hands, haha. 







I'll check out Harrods later. Thanks for the info.


----------



## JosephineB

OrangeSherbet said:
			
		

> The SA at the Singapore store told me that talk about Arty rings being discontinued is just a rumour but so many sources here and elsewhere say otherwise. So I'm not sure which to believe :/
> 
> I happen to have a couple of pics of the brown swirly ring. I hope you'll find them useful. I don't have pretty hands, haha.
> 
> I'll check out Harrods later. Thanks for the info.



Thank you for the pictures!! It's really beautiful! I hope they don't discontinue it because I really want to see what they would have for valentines day!!!


----------



## MayMay22

OrangeSherbet said:


> Hi MayMay22, you must be the one with the biggest collection of the Arty ovale rings! I counted - sixteen in the pics. All beautiful!  I'm wondering if we'll be getting an update on your latest from Harrods? Heehee. Happy holidays to you!



Hi OrangeSherbet

Congrats to you new navy ring.. It is so beautiful like VanGoh painting. 

Thanks for your compliment. I have no luck with Harrods..but now I get better deal from Liberty with 50% discount.. I just place my order this morning and I am now waiting for their confirmation.. Hope it will be good news and will update you all soon


----------



## Tsumori

OrangeSherbet said:
			
		

> My fourth and final (for the year, at least) arrived today- I had half a day off work so I was able to receive it at home when the DHL man came. Yay!
> 
> I'm glad that it has a lot of gold in the glass stone. This has to be my fave of all of them. Presenting my navy and gold Arty.
> 
> Please allow me to present my small collection, Miss Sweet, Miss Elegant, Miss Beautiful and Miss-merizing! Heehee.



Congrats on your latest addition! The gold specks in the stone are gorgeous!!! 

Love how you name your Artys - very apt! =D


----------



## OrangeSherbet

MayMay22 said:


> Hi OrangeSherbet
> 
> Congrats to you new navy ring.. It is so beautiful like VanGoh painting.
> 
> Thanks for your compliment. I have no luck with Harrods..but now I get better deal from Liberty with 50% discount.. I just place my order this morning and I am now waiting for their confirmation.. Hope it will be good news and will update you all soon



Thanks! Now that you mention it, it does remind me of 'Starry Night' by Vincent Van Gogh. Heehee.
I checked out Liberty and saw a red Arty ring going for £90. Fantastic deal! Is that what you ordered? Please post pics when it arrives. Too bad my size is not available, but for those looking for size 8 ring, grab this chance! I believe they do international shipping. 

http://www.liberty.co.uk/fcp/product/Liberty/ACCESSORIES/Arty-Red-and-Gold-Plate-Ring/80981




Tsumori said:


> Congrats on your latest addition! The gold specks in the stone are gorgeous!!!
> 
> Love how you name your Artys - very apt! =D



Thanks! Yes, that's what goes through my mind when I look at each ring, haha.


----------



## yo_anna

OrangeSherbet said:


> Thanks! Now that you mention it, it does remind me of 'Starry Night' by Vincent Van Gogh. Heehee.
> I checked out Liberty and saw a red Arty ring going for £90. Fantastic deal! Is that what you ordered? Please post pics when it arrives. Too bad my size is not available, but for those looking for size 8 ring, grab this chance! I believe they do international shipping.
> 
> http://www.liberty.co.uk/fcp/product/Liberty/ACCESSORIES/Arty-Red-and-Gold-Plate-Ring/80981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yes, that's what goes through my mind when I look at each ring, haha.




Thanks OrangeSherbet, I just go n check it as it is my size, unfortunately it is out of stock now, anyway, still thanks for sharing the info!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

yo_anna said:


> Thanks OrangeSherbet, I just go n check it as it is my size, unfortunately it is out of stock now, anyway, still thanks for sharing the info!



Hi, yo_anna! You are quick but I guess someone else was quicker. Sorry that it got away. This thread is addictive and many ladies here have been so kind to share info and pics, I just thought I could help too. Merry Xmas to everyone!


----------



## Tsumori

OrangeSherbet said:


> Thanks! Now that you mention it, it does remind me of 'Starry Night' by Vincent Van Gogh. Heehee.
> I checked out Liberty and saw a red Arty ring going for £90. Fantastic deal! Is that what you ordered? Please post pics when it arrives. Too bad my size is not available, but for those looking for size 8 ring, grab this chance! I believe they do international shipping.
> 
> http://www.liberty.co.uk/fcp/product/Liberty/ACCESSORIES/Arty-Red-and-Gold-Plate-Ring/80981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yes, that's what goes through my mind when I look at each ring, haha.



WOW! That's a great deal frm Liberty! Two more designs were on 50% off too! If only I came to this thread earlier! 

http://www.liberty.co.uk/fcp/product/Liberty/ACCESSORIES/Arty-Green-and-Rose-Gold-Plate-Ring/81954

http://www.liberty.co.uk/fcp/product/Liberty/ACCESSORIES/Arty-Blue-and-Rose-Gold-Plate-Ring/81955


----------



## Jxuul

Hello everyone! Merry xmas!!

I created an account especially for this thread!
I recently place an order for two arty rings;
A gold arty ring with blue stone with gold flecks 
And a gunmetal arty ring with the skymint stone..
I'm receiving them next week! Can't wait!

I love all the pics you guys have posted ! This thread has been so helpfull!
If anyone can help me with my quest in finding other arty rings I've been looking for.

I've been looking everywhere for the arty ring in cipria (silver hdw with black blue purple stone) and the arty ice. (My size is a 7)
If anyone see's any around please post here!!

I will keep you guys updated ; and post any arty rings I can find.
And ofcourse pics when I receive my order next week!


----------



## Tsumori

Jxuul said:


> Hello everyone! Merry xmas!!
> 
> I created an account especially for this thread!
> I recently place an order for two arty rings;
> A gold arty ring with blue stone with gold flecks
> And a gunmetal arty ring with the skymint stone..
> I'm receiving them next week! Can't wait!
> 
> I love all the pics you guys have posted ! This thread has been so helpfull!
> If anyone can help me with my quest in finding other arty rings I've been looking for.
> 
> I've been looking everywhere for the arty ring in cipria (silver hdw with black blue purple stone) and the arty ice. (My size is a 7)
> If anyone see's any around please post here!!
> 
> I will keep you guys updated ; and post any arty rings I can find.
> And ofcourse pics when I receive my order next week!



Hello there! Merry Christmas!

You can try getting Arty ice frm here: http://www.cricket-fashion.com/acce...nium-plated-ring-with-clear-glass-stone-p9727

I'm contemplating over ice too... 

Looking forward to seeing photos of your new Artys!


----------



## fettfleck

OrangeSherbet said:


> My fourth and final (for the year, at least) arrived today- I had half a day off work so I was able to receive it at home when the DHL man came. Yay!
> 
> I'm glad that it has a lot of gold in the glass stone. This has to be my fave of all of them. Presenting my navy and gold Arty.
> 
> Please allow me to present my small collection, Miss Sweet, Miss Elegant, Miss Beautiful and Miss-merizing! Heehee.



I love your collection! I have one favour to ask! I am currently thinking about getting my first Arty ring and cannot decide between the silver or the golden ring with the pinkish stone (the two on the left side on your photo). Could you do me a favor and take a picture with those rings when worn? Also - which one do you think goes with more clothes and which one do you prefer? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Jxuul

Thank you so much!
I've already called and theyre out of size 6&7. They did have 5 however. 

I'm also excited haha! Wish I could have them in every colour. Some ppl here have impressive collections!

I have an important question tho!!!

HELP :
If you follow this link- and then the link polyvore provides to the ysl site you can actually buy the ring... The picture isn't showing up though; and some sizes say : preorder or will be available in January 2013.
http://www.polyvore.com/ysl_arty_oval_ring_with/thing?id=46153825

I will call ysl about this tomorow and keep you posted to what they say.. Anyone knows what the deal is here?


----------



## Jxuul

This is the ysl link:

http://www.ysl.eu/en_GB/shop-products/Women/Jewelry/Rings/ysl-arty-oval-ring-with-blue-stone_804682489.html#!{"products":{"196994Y1616":{"size":"06","color":"1093"}}}


----------



## OrangeSherbet

fettfleck said:
			
		

> I love your collection! I have one favour to ask! I am currently thinking about getting my first Arty ring and cannot decide between the silver or the golden ring with the pinkish stone (the two on the left side on your photo). Could you do me a favor and take a picture with those rings when worn? Also - which one do you think goes with more clothes and which one do you prefer? Thank you in advance!



Hi there, fettfleck! It's like having to choose between two children of your own. I love them both, haha! Maybe you should see if your future ring goes with the sort of jewellery you have.

I use the silver and pink Arty on casual days and I think the gold and cream would work better for more formal events like weddings and dinners. But that's just my opinion and I am a newbie myself!








I have a modelling pic upthread of the cream arty. Here it is again.




Here's the pic of my pink. 




There are quite a few pics by other Arty owners if you don't mind going upthread.


----------



## OrangeSherbet

Thanks, Jxuul and Tsumori, for the info. I can tell that the Arty flu bug is going strong, haha!


----------



## Tsumori

OrangeSherbet said:


> Thanks, Jxuul and Tsumori, for the info. I can tell that the Arty flu bug is going strong, haha!



It's an incurable flu...haha!!!  Cannot help but surf ard and ogle at the Arty beauties!


----------



## Glamnatic

Does anyone know where I can buy the cream arty ring (apart from net a porter and saks)? I'm
Looking for a size 6 or 7, thanks!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

Ok, I am hopelessly addicted to this new ring. I have purchased two, rose gold olive green? and silver tone with minty green stone.

One other question, the stone on the mint/silver tone ring seems a hair small for the actual placement of the stone (in other words the stone seems too small for the ring frame). Does anyone else have this issue?  My Rose gold/green ring, the stone is perfect fit in the ring.

I have just ordered three more!! Obscene! I must say I prefer the silver tone or gunmetal and rose gold to the regular gold tone...however I wanted to ask will YSL stop making this ring?

Where can you buy from YSL direct? I go to the website and don't see any rings for purchase.

TIA


----------



## ninjanna

OrangeSherbet said:
			
		

> Wow! The more pics I see, the more I'm in love! Thanks so much for your time
> By the way, did you get the Love ring? I wanted to get that earlier this year but the smallest they had was a 6 and my husband felt it looked too big and too red (but it's Valentine's right?!) on me. But he got me a watch instead



That's ok  nope I didn't get it  I don't know if it is sold yet, I'm too scared to check (it probably has been). Sigh! I still hint to my boyfriend about it. Haha!


Oh my that ice is so tempting!!!! I love the blue ice one more though...


----------



## Tsumori

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> Ok, I am hopelessly addicted to this new ring. I have purchased two, rose gold olive green? and silver tone with minty green stone.
> 
> One other question, the stone on the mint/silver tone ring seems a hair small for the actual placement of the stone (in other words the stone seems too small for the ring frame). Does anyone else have this issue?  My Rose gold/green ring, the stone is perfect fit in the ring.
> 
> I have just ordered three more!! Obscene! I must say I prefer the silver tone or gunmetal and rose gold to the regular gold tone...however I wanted to ask will YSL stop making this ring?
> 
> Where can you buy from YSL direct? I go to the website and don't see any rings for purchase.
> 
> TIA



Hmmm...now that you mentioned it, the stone on my sky mint does look a little smaller than my cream 

There have been rumours about discontinuation of the Arty rings, but the SA I spoke to in SG said those are rumours and they haven't heard anything.

Wow...three more! Do share photos with us when they arrive pls!


----------



## fettfleck

OrangeSherbet said:


> Hi there, fettfleck! It's like having to choose between two children of your own. I love them both, haha! Maybe you should see if your future ring goes with the sort of jewellery you have.
> 
> I use the silver and pink Arty on casual days and I think the gold and cream would work better for more formal events like weddings and dinners. But that's just my opinion and I am a newbie myself!
> 
> View attachment 1995783
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1995784
> 
> 
> I have a modelling pic upthread of the cream arty. Here it is again.
> 
> View attachment 1995791
> 
> 
> Here's the pic of my pink.
> 
> View attachment 1995795
> 
> 
> There are quite a few pics by other Arty owners if you don't mind going upthread.



Orange, thank you so much for your effort! I indeed went through near the whole thread to look at all pictures! The arty ring is such a fantastic piece!

I finally decided on the golden creme one, as I think it pops a bit more. It is a large ring, so it may do that.  I ordered it at net-a-porter and they really are superfast - already mailed it on the day after I ordered it! I am really looking forward to when it arrives and hope it does not infect me with some ring fever...


----------



## OrangeSherbet

fettfleck said:


> Orange, thank you so much for your effort! I indeed went through near the whole thread to look at all pictures! The arty ring is such a fantastic piece!
> 
> I finally decided on the golden creme one, as I think it pops a bit more. It is a large ring, so it may do that.  I ordered it at net-a-porter and they really are superfast - already mailed it on the day after I ordered it! I am really looking forward to when it arrives and hope it does not infect me with some ring fever...



From my own experience, you CAN'T stop at just one Arty 
Do update us when the ring arrives.


----------



## Tsumori

OrangeSherbet said:


> From my own experience, you CAN'T stop at just one Arty
> Do update us when the ring arrives.



I so totally agree with you!


----------



## drielle

I ended up getting the cream Arty  Came in a couple days ago. Merry Christmas to myself!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

drielle said:


> I ended up getting the cream Arty  Came in a couple days ago. Merry Christmas to myself!



Hi, congrats and Merry Xmas to you, drielle! The cream and gold look good on you


----------



## farmy

Stunning.  I have the same one and I LOVE IT.


----------



## zaaz

_lili_ said:


> If you're a 7 on your ring finger, the Arty 7 should fit you ok on that finger. If you get an 8 you will only be able to wear it on the middle finger. I tried Arty on all fingers and think it looks best on the middle finger with the stone facing inward. It elongates your finger and looks symmetrical. On the ring finger, it still looks nice but feels less comfortable. It also looks less balanced (from a symmetry point of view), being such a big ring. Hope this helps!
> If you have an option to order both and return the one you don't like... I would do that.



Thanks for sharing your thoughts on this! I ended up ordering the size 7, just to be safe. It should be in my hands mid-January because to avoid paying customs taxes, I had it sent to a relative that is coming to visit us. I'm hoping it fits because exchanging it would be quite troublesome all the way from here since I am pretty faraway from any place that sells YSL. I don't really mind wearing it on my ring finger, but we'll see how I like it! I'll post pictures as soon as I have it with me


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

Tsumori said:


> Hmmm...now that you mentioned it, the stone on my sky mint does look a little smaller than my cream
> 
> There have been rumours about discontinuation of the Arty rings, but the SA I spoke to in SG said those are rumours and they haven't heard anything.
> 
> Wow...three more! Do share photos with us when they arrive pls!


Thanks for the confirmation, It's really not noticable, but seems smaller stone compared to the other ring I have, that fills in the ring with the stone all the way to the edges.

Will post pics when i get them. Anxious to see what my Mom thinks, I bought her one, and will let her choose.

I am looking forward to seeing what new color combo come out. Any one know when they are set to get new ones?


----------



## jamidee

I was outbid on my love ring on eBay :cry: who stole it? Fess up! :cry: :cry:


----------



## ninjanna

jamidee said:
			
		

> I was outbid on my love ring on eBay :cry: who stole it? Fess up! :cry: :cry:



I was contemplating on it but forgot about it! Haha.


----------



## jamidee

ninjanna said:
			
		

> I was contemplating on it but forgot about it! Haha.



 it was going to be my first


----------



## fettfleck

OrangeSherbet said:


> From my own experience, you CAN'T stop at just one Arty
> Do update us when the ring arrives.



Oh my, so I guess I opened another can without floor... 

I just checked. The ring just arrived in Belgium from Great Britain.  Still some way to go to Germany! I will post some pics when it arrives!


----------



## soleilbrun

Glamnatic said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy the cream arty ring (apart from net a porter and saks)? I'm
> Looking for a size 6 or 7, thanks!



Try here: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/bague-ysl-arty-edition-limitee-yves-saint-laurent.shtml

This is not my listing. Good luck


----------



## jeszica

My latest addition ...still thinking of the marine/rosegold as well


----------



## MayMay22

I  ordered Green/rose gold ring from Liberty few days ago with 50% discount and I just received it yesterday.. I thought it would be a last Arty ring for me... But...no no no. I get a surprised belated New Year present this morning... It is the brown/gold ring... I am on the moon now

So these are additional pieces for my Arty collection (and may be last two)


----------



## jeszica

MayMay22 said:
			
		

> I  ordered Green/rose gold ring from Liberty few days ago with 50% discount and I just received it yesterday.. I thought it would be a last Arty ring for me... But...no no no. I get a surprised belated New Year present this morning... It is the brown/gold ring... I am on the moon now
> 
> So these are additional pieces for my Arty collection (and may be last two)



Very beautiful!!! Congrats!!


----------



## MayMay22

jeszica said:


> Very beautiful!!! Congrats!!



Thanks Jeszica..... The rose gold ring is so versatile..You should get it in Marine too


----------



## Crazy4Hermes

Got this from netaporter! *love* !!


----------



## k_tan88

MayMay22 said:


> I  ordered Green/rose gold ring from Liberty few days ago with 50% discount and I just received it yesterday.. I thought it would be a last Arty ring for me... But...no no no. I get a surprised belated New Year present this morning... It is the brown/gold ring... I am on the moon now
> 
> So these are additional pieces for my Arty collection (and may be last two)



^^ is there a code for this?
can you direct me the website as i have been eyeing a YSL arty ring 
many thanks!!


----------



## farmy

MayMay22 that gold/gold artsy is DIVINE


----------



## ninjanna

MayMay22 said:


> I  ordered Green/rose gold ring from Liberty few days ago with 50% discount and I just received it yesterday.. I thought it would be a last Arty ring for me... But...no no no. I get a surprised belated New Year present this morning... It is the brown/gold ring... I am on the moon now
> 
> So these are additional pieces for my Arty collection (and may be last two)


That brown/gold one is a beauty!!! Oh my!!!


----------



## MayMay22

k_tan88 said:


> ^^ is there a code for this?
> can you direct me the website as i have been eyeing a YSL arty ring
> many thanks!!



Hi K_Tan88, I got the green stone ring from Liberty website, but I am afraid that the Arty ring collection was sold out. You should wait for new collection. Alternatively , you can try NAP or Cricket website. Good luck with your hunting




farmy said:


> MayMay22 that gold/gold artsy is DIVINE



Thanks Farmy.. It is more gorgeous in real 




ninjanna said:


> That brown/gold one is a beauty!!! Oh my!!!



Thanks Ninjanna.. This brown stone ring is from last summer collection


----------



## unoma

MayMay22 said:


> I  ordered Green/rose gold ring from Liberty few days ago with 50% discount and I just received it yesterday.. I thought it would be a last Arty ring for me... But...no no no. I get a surprised belated New Year present this morning... It is the brown/gold ring... I am on the moon now
> 
> So these are additional pieces for my Arty collection (and may be last two)



Love your rings
I am not sure which one i like best. Stunning


----------



## zaaz

jeszica said:
			
		

> My latest addition ...still thinking of the marine/rosegold as well



!!!!!! Hi there! I'm waiting for that same one to come to me! I should be getting it mid month. How are you liking it so far? It looks beautiful on your hand


----------



## jeszica

zaaz said:
			
		

> !!!!!! Hi there! I'm waiting for that same one to come to me! I should be getting it mid month. How are you liking it so far? It looks beautiful on your hand



Thx!  U will love her!! This combination is easy to match with almost any other color


----------



## jeszica

MayMay22 said:
			
		

> Thanks Jeszica..... The rose gold ring is so versatile..You should get it in Marine too



Yup seriously thinking of getting the marine with rosegold ...


----------



## OrangeSherbet

jeszica said:


> My latest addition ...still thinking of the marine/rosegold as well



Congrats, jeszica, on your new Arty. It looks very gothic, mysterious. Beautiful!
No need to think, just buy the marine and RG Arty!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

MayMay22 said:


> I  ordered Green/rose gold ring from Liberty few days ago with 50% discount and I just received it yesterday.. I thought it would be a last Arty ring for me... But...no no no. I get a surprised belated New Year present this morning... It is the brown/gold ring... I am on the moon now
> 
> So these are additional pieces for my Arty collection (and may be last two)



They are both beautiful! I especially like your brown and gold. You're so fortunate to have gotten them at 50% discount! Congrats, MayMay22! I really admire your collection.


----------



## g.flora

does anyone know until when will arty rings will available to buy?


----------



## Tsumori

MayMay22 said:


> I  ordered Green/rose gold ring from Liberty few days ago with 50% discount and I just received it yesterday.. I thought it would be a last Arty ring for me... But...no no no. I get a surprised belated New Year present this morning... It is the brown/gold ring... I am on the moon now
> 
> So these are additional pieces for my Arty collection (and may be last two)



Gorgeous pieces you've got there!!!  Great deal you got for the rose gold!


----------



## Mima1104

MayMay22 said:
			
		

> I  ordered Green/rose gold ring from Liberty few days ago with 50% discount and I just received it yesterday.. I thought it would be a last Arty ring for me... But...no no no. I get a surprised belated New Year present this morning... It is the brown/gold ring... I am on the moon now
> 
> So these are additional pieces for my Arty collection (and may be last two)



Lucky you when I went to liberty they said the green sold out  enjoy yours though, the brown is beautiful too


----------



## fettfleck

So my Arty Ring arrived on Dec the 31st! Because I ordered it for my birthday I had it wrapped and NAP did a really good and fast job here!

I took the gold/creme one and it is wonderful! I wore it on New Years Eve for a party and it went beautifully with my white dress!

Though after having washed my hands, I noticed that the golden metall does get some kind of tarnish, which could be wiped off... Did you noticed that, too? I did read that those rings can loose the metall plating with heavy use, but tarnish?


----------



## daughtybag

Kyanite said:


> First
> http://www.bagheeraboutique.com/en-US/product/2239
> 
> Second
> http://www.cricket-fashion.com/acce...lver-plated-ring-with-green-glass-stone-p6815
> 
> 
> Good luck!!!


HI there Kyanite!
 I just want to ask you if you have bought bags with bagheera boutique? 
Thanks


----------



## jeszica

OrangeSherbet said:


> Congrats, jeszica, on your new Arty. It looks very gothic, mysterious. Beautiful!
> No need to think, just buy the marine and RG Arty!



Thx!!  She is indeed gothic looking hehe...hv to rest my wallet first...then if its fated to be mine..i will get the marine/RG one


----------



## OrangeSherbet

Crazy4Hermes said:


> Got this from netaporter! *love* !!



Congrats! Is that the turquoise Arty? It looks different from the one currently on NAP.


----------



## OrangeSherbet

fettfleck said:


> So my Arty Ring arrived on Dec the 31st! Because I ordered it for my birthday I had it wrapped and NAP did a really good and fast job here!
> 
> I took the gold/creme one and it is wonderful! I wore it on New Years Eve for a party and it went beautifully with my white dress!
> 
> Though after having washed my hands, I noticed that the golden metall does get some kind of tarnish, which could be wiped off... Did you noticed that, too? I did read that those rings can loose the metall plating with heavy use, but tarnish?



Congrats! The cream Arty looks gorgeous on you! Yes, I do notice there's a thin layer that forms on the back of my ring, where the size is indicated, after some time. I don't know what it is but it can be removed by rubbing on it, with some pressure though. The outer parts show no tarnish so far. The SA at the YSL store did caution me about possible tarnish, not plating loss. He told me to remove the ring before washing your hands. I find that too troublesome, and I have ignored his advice. Maybe that's what causes that dull layer to form?


----------



## that_claudz

Hi ladies,

Long time follower of this thread but first time post!

I am about to order my first ever Arty , but am very much unsure of size- and was hoping you could help me out!

I am using the NAP size converter- but am finding it very confusing.

I measured my middle finger (6.0cm) and my ring finger (5.6cm). Now according to the chart, my ring finger would be a size 7 and my middle a 9! I really didn't think my fingers were on the large side? I have tiny hands!

My engagement ring fits on both ring fingers and I know for a fact it is an M. According to the chart an M is only 5.4cm :S.

I am super confused now and don't know what size to get. On top of all this, the size difference between the 7-8 is only 0.3cm, but then from 8-9 it's only 0.1cm? How does that even make sense?!

I want to wear this on my middle finger and thought getting an 8 would suffice- as I could wear it on the ring finger if it comes too small. But I am worried that I need to go the 9 according to the size chart?

Can someone please tell me how accurate this is as I know the sizes vary. Better yet, can someone with a size 8 ring measure the diameter from inside to inside so I can compare it to one of my other rings?

Really appreciate all your help!


----------



## farmy

that_claudz said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Long time follower of this thread but first time post!
> 
> I am about to order my first ever Arty , but am very much unsure of size- and was hoping you could help me out!




Hi,

I had the same drama so I went to a local store that sells YSL Arty's and tried on both 7's and 8's because of the NAP measurements. (I ended up getting both my artsy's from NAP cheaper than OZ.)

I found that the 8's fit a lot better (mainly because the width of the band is quite thick)  

Both my 8's measure about just over 6cm on the inside (6.1 if you want exacts)

I found that the 8's fit just right on my middle finger without being too tight, snug but not tight.

Hope this helps.


----------



## that_claudz

farmy said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I had the same drama so I went to a local store that sells YSL Arty's and tried on both 7's and 8's because of the NAP measurements. (I ended up getting both my artsy's from NAP cheaper than OZ.)
> 
> I found that the 8's fit a lot better (mainly because the width of the band is quite thick)
> 
> Both my 8's measure about just over 6cm on the inside (6.1 if you want exacts)
> 
> I found that the 8's fit just right on my middle finger without being too tight, snug but not tight.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thank you thank you thank you! That helps immensely! I was getting even more confused because each different ring on NAP showed a different size (I know due to the size variations) and was very worried about the differences. Would be great to try one on, but I just don't have time to try and find somewhere in Sydney! 

I am so worried they are going to sell out. I'm trying to hold out till payday so I don't have to use my credit card unnecessarily! Lol.


----------



## hinnie

^I always recommend take your measurements and up a size.

I'm still in love with my lapis.


----------



## that_claudz

I ended up emailing NAP- and they also recommended an 8 as they said 9 is the largest they have and probably too big.


----------



## unoma

hinnie said:


> ^I always recommend take your measurements and up a size.
> 
> I'm still in love with my lapis.



love your lapis


----------



## farmy

hinnie said:


> I'm still in love with my lapis.



Hinnie your lapis is stunning.  I've been toying with getting one in this colour.



that_claudz said:


> I ended up emailing NAP- and they also recommended an 8 as they said 9 is the largest they have and probably too big.



that_claudz you know you're going to have to do a reveal when she arrives....


----------



## that_claudz

farmy said:
			
		

> that_claudz you know you're going to have to do a reveal when she arrives....



Of course! 

Just bummed out I'm jumping on the bandwagon now when they are apparently being discontinued! I also like the sky mint one! Ahh one at a time first- so I don't go broke. Lol. 

Does anyone here ever mix gold and silver? I'm a silver girl myself. All my Tiffany is silver and my engagement/wedding rings are in platinum so I'm going to get the Arty in silver plated. I love the gold but just don't think I'd wear it as much. (And worried it would look weird if I am silver everywhere else?) anyone with pics of what they look like if you do mix and match?


----------



## springbaby

Delivery from NAP this morning  My first gold Arty ring!


----------



## g.flora

please helpI also have problem with measurments..I'm ordering from NAP.I have inner diameter 17mm of my rings that fit perfectly but I'm afraid if I order size 6that it will be too small and size 7too big can someone of you who has 6or 7 pleaaase measure inner diameter of their rings?that would mean a lot...also,any kind of advice about measurments is welcome


----------



## that_claudz

closetoreal said:


> Delivery from NAP this morning  My first gold Arty ring!



It's gorgeous on you!


----------



## that_claudz

Alright, I did it- ordered from NAP this morning. I hope it fits!

This is the purchase... http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...ords=ysl silver ring&keywords=Ysl+Silver+Ring

Does anyone know if it's delivered by courier? What happens if I am not home- does it get redirected to Post Office? I am going to be out on Friday so I hope their deliver is not TOO quick! Lol.


----------



## MayMay22

OrangeSherbet said:


> They are both beautiful! I especially like your brown and gold. You're so fortunate to have gotten them at 50% discount! Congrats, MayMay22! I really admire your collection.





Tsumori said:


> Gorgeous pieces you've got there!!!  Great deal you got for the rose gold!





Mima1104 said:


> Lucky you when I went to liberty they said the green sold out  enjoy yours though, the brown is beautiful too



Thanks a lot ... I love all of them (but maybe one more than the others).. I wish Arty ring is not discontinued.. I am so looking for Opium stone ring which was released two years ago and I missed it


----------



## MayMay22

hinnie said:


> ^I always recommend take your measurements and up a size.
> 
> I'm still in love with my lapis.



Love this shot. Lapis is so beautiful


----------



## springbaby

that_claudz said:
			
		

> Alright, I did it- ordered from NAP this morning. I hope it fits!
> 
> This is the purchase... http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321294?resType=single&keywords=ysl%20silver%20ring&keywords=Ysl+Silver+Ring
> 
> Does anyone know if it's delivered by courier? What happens if I am not home- does it get redirected to Post Office? I am going to be out on Friday so I hope their deliver is not TOO quick! Lol.



Mine was delivered via DHL. I missed the delivery and they left a notice card on my door saying they would re-attempt delivery the next day. There's also an option on the card to sign and they will leave the package at your door if you miss it again.


----------



## that_claudz

closetoreal said:
			
		

> Mine was delivered via DHL. I missed the delivery and they left a notice card on my door saying they would re-attempt delivery the next day. There's also an option on the card to sign and they will leave the package at your door if you miss it again.



Cheers for that.  
How long did it take from dispatch for it to get to you? I'll be sad if I miss it on Friday- the one day I've planned to go out! Hehe.


----------



## springbaby

that_claudz said:
			
		

> Cheers for that.
> How long did it take from dispatch for it to get to you? I'll be sad if I miss it on Friday- the one day I've planned to go out! Hehe.



I placed my order on the 1st, got an email on the 3rd saying it was dispatched and on its way, and delivery was attempted the very next day on the 4th. I wasn't home Friday, so DHL came back today to deliver it.


----------



## that_claudz

closetoreal said:
			
		

> I placed my order on the 1st, got an email on the 3rd saying it was dispatched and on its way, and delivery was attempted the very next day on the 4th. I wasn't home Friday, so DHL came back today to deliver it.



Wow that's quick! Where are you located?

Can't wait to my hands on it!


----------



## springbaby

Yeah, very quick considering it was shipped from NJ. I'm located in Vancouver, BC.


----------



## that_claudz

I just got the dispatch email! Only ordered this morning here Sydney time! 

Can't wait to reveal girls!


----------



## farmy

that_claudz said:


> I just got the dispatch email! Only ordered this morning here Sydney time!
> 
> Can't wait to reveal girls!



I'm in Qld and I usually get mine very quickly.  NAP has a tracking option that you can watch were your parcel is.  DHL are super quick.  You'll have it in NO TIME!


----------



## that_claudz

farmy said:
			
		

> I'm in Qld and I usually get mine very quickly.  NAP has a tracking option that you can watch were your parcel is.  DHL are super quick.  You'll have it in NO TIME!



Thanks farmy! Guess I'll keep watching the tracking to work out when it might arrive! Had planned to drive down the coast on Friday- but might leave later in the morning if it has any chance of being delivered that day! I cannot wait to wear it! 

Such a satisfying feeling of owning something so pretty that no one else really "gets". Lol.


----------



## farmy

Oh yeah and addictive


----------



## labelwhore04

closetoreal said:


> Yeah, very quick considering it was shipped from NJ. I'm located in Vancouver, BC.



How much did you have to pay in duties/taxes? Also, how do you know what size you are if you order online?


----------



## meiaooi

I have just ordered my first arty ring from NAP after hearing it is getting discontinued ( is this true?)

Can't wait for receive it!


----------



## _lili_

If there is anyone looking for a cipria arty ring (blue/pink stone, picture in post #1395), they seem to have them in all sizes in Paris (Galeries Lafayette). Please PM me if you'd like the contact details of an SA. The price is &#8364;195. I think they can ship overseas, but I'm not 100% sure. They also have the one with a purple stone in gunmetal which is very nice.


----------



## heavenlyn

Net-a-porter is really efficient! I sent an email because there was an error in the system when calculating the prices of the two arty rings I ordered. Within an hour, someone called (from the UK!) and placed the orders for me at the correct prices. AWESOME service. Can't wait for the rings to arrive!


----------



## meiaooi

I am in love! I received mine from NAP today! It was really quick







Pretty isn't It


----------



## that_claudz

meiaooi said:
			
		

> I am in love! I received mine from NAP today! It was really quick
> 
> Pretty isn't It



That's beautiful!

I'm getting the silver version of that! 

Tracking says mine has processed through clearance in Sydney. Wonder if it will be delivered in the morning? I really hope so!

Take a photo of it on your hand!


----------



## blingsun

they are mine


----------



## sylvericon

Got myself one and won't be the last 




Pardon for my ugly hands


----------



## that_claudz

sylvericon said:
			
		

> Got myself one and won't be the last
> 
> Pardon for my ugly hands



Lovely ring and nice nails!


----------



## that_claudz

Well my ring is here... 

Love the ring and happy NAP was so quick (3 days to Australia). But a little annoyed about the following:

- Didn't come with a YSL box or dust bag. Just lined with tissue paper in a NAP box. 
- Courier left my package ON THE FRONT PORCH! I stayed home specifically to sign for this, and thought it was odd when I checked tracking site, and it said delivered signature on file. Open the door to find it was left in plain site- no one rang the door bell or knocked. 
- I got the 8 with the advice of NAP and others to size up- but it's actually a little loose. My finger measured at 60mm and the size 8 is 59mm according to size chart, but there's room.  Good for this heat but I hope it's not too loose in winter. 

Here's a pic!


----------



## eggsbrulee

that_claudz said:
			
		

> Well my ring is here...
> 
> Love the ring and happy NAP was so quick (3 days to Australia). But a little annoyed about the following:
> 
> - Didn't come with a YSL box or dust bag. Just lined with tissue paper in a NAP box.
> - Courier left my package ON THE FRONT PORCH! I stayed home specifically to sign for this, and thought it was odd when I checked tracking site, and it said delivered signature on file. Open the door to find it was left in plain site- no one rang the door bell or knocked.
> - I got the 8 with the advice of NAP and others to size up- but it's actually a little loose. My finger measured at 60mm and the size 8 is 59mm according to size chart, but there's room.  Good for this heat but I hope it's not too loose in winter.
> 
> Here's a pic!



That's very odd. I ordered a few from NAP but I'm in the States. I got the ysl box and bag. For the ring sizing, each color fits a little different. I have 5 rings in size 7 and they vary in fit. 

The most difference is the size 8s. I have 3 in size 8 and one fits like a 7 and the silver/pink one you have is a loose size 8 for me. The cream/gold in size 8 is almost a 9 for me. So they all vary greatly. 

Otherwise, they are a beauty enjoy yours. I wear them everyday, rotating colors depending on my mood.


----------



## eggsbrulee

I uploaded this pic in the MK watch tread but I thought I'll share it here too. This is a size 8 which would fit over my middle and first finger but it is too tight. My other arty size 8 fits like an 8. 

This is my first arty ring that got me hooked. I now own a small family.


----------



## meiaooi

that_claudz said:


> Well my ring is here...
> 
> Love the ring and happy NAP was so quick (3 days to Australia). But a little annoyed about the following:
> 
> - Didn't come with a YSL box or dust bag. Just lined with tissue paper in a NAP box.
> - Courier left my package ON THE FRONT PORCH! I stayed home specifically to sign for this, and thought it was odd when I checked tracking site, and it said delivered signature on file. Open the door to find it was left in plain site- no one rang the door bell or knocked.
> - I got the 8 with the advice of NAP and others to size up- but it's actually a little loose. My finger measured at 60mm and the size 8 is 59mm according to size chart, but there's room.  Good for this heat but I hope it's not too loose in winter.
> 
> Here's a pic!


I love that color of yours! I am thinking to get that color next! 
It is so pretty! 
But that is odd that NAP did that. I ordered mine but it was sealed well and neatly.
NAP engaged DHL for delivery they were good and fast. Even called before delivering.
Anyone in Singapore wants to get another ring? Maybe we could share shipping fees!
PM me


----------



## jeszica

that_claudz said:
			
		

> Well my ring is here...
> 
> Love the ring and happy NAP was so quick (3 days to Australia). But a little annoyed about the following:
> 
> - Didn't come with a YSL box or dust bag. Just lined with tissue paper in a NAP box.
> - Courier left my package ON THE FRONT PORCH! I stayed home specifically to sign for this, and thought it was odd when I checked tracking site, and it said delivered signature on file. Open the door to find it was left in plain site- no one rang the door bell or knocked.
> - I got the 8 with the advice of NAP and others to size up- but it's actually a little loose. My finger measured at 60mm and the size 8 is 59mm according to size chart, but there's room.  Good for this heat but I hope it's not too loose in winter.
> 
> Here's a pic!



Drop them a email re the box n dust bag missing, they sent over almost immediately with no shipping cost.  That was wat I did


----------



## that_claudz

Cheers to everyone for the advice. I have emailed NAP to let them know and hope that they will send me the box and dust bag. 

I haven't had a chance to call DHL yet but very upset with what they did. It was left in plain sight! I even logged online and downloaded the "proof of delivery" it's just the driver's scribble of an initial.


----------



## that_claudz

Just checked my email and NAP already got back to me. What fantastic customer service! They said they will send out a box and bag immediately, and that they have lodged a complaint with DHL! 

They are also offering me a 25 GBP credit as good will!  Will definitely order from them again!


----------



## meiaooi

that_claudz said:


> Just checked my email and NAP already got back to me. What fantastic customer service! They said they will send out a box and bag immediately, and that they have lodged a complaint with DHL!
> 
> They are also offering me a 25 GBP credit as good will!  Will definitely order from them again!


wow thats good to know!
haha can use that store credit to get another arty


----------



## cvlshopaholic

hey ladies, just a tip for sizing, I know some people use tape but I've put small pieces of Command strips on the inside of my rings and it works like a charm! My 8 was a bit loose on my middle finger and my 7 a bit loose on my ring finger, but after adding the strips the fit is perfect. You can put one strip on the inside or two depending on what you need. They are comfy and I'm never afraid of the rings falling off or being too tight, plus the strips can be peeled off if you ever need to remove them.  Just wanted to share!


----------



## limvicky

Just having some bedtime fun w/ my artys. Newest addition is the pink one I received as a gift! I love it!


----------



## limvicky

Just having some bedtime fun w/ my artys. Newest addition is the pink one I received as a gift! I love it!


----------



## eifitcon

limvicky said:


> Just having some bedtime fun w/ my artys. Newest addition is the pink one I received as a gift! I love it!
> 
> View attachment 2016989



Woow, love your collection


----------



## that_claudz

meiaooi said:


> wow thats good to know!
> haha can use that store credit to get another arty



Hehe, indeed- it at least covers the shipping cost!
Wasn't expecting the credit at all, so it's a bonus!



cvlshopaholic said:


> hey ladies, just a tip for sizing, I know some people use tape but I've put small pieces of Command strips on the inside of my rings and it works like a charm! My 8 was a bit loose on my middle finger and my 7 a bit loose on my ring finger, but after adding the strips the fit is perfect. You can put one strip on the inside or two depending on what you need. They are comfy and I'm never afraid of the rings falling off or being too tight, plus the strips can be peeled off if you ever need to remove them.  Just wanted to share!



I will have to try that. I ordered the 8 thinking it might be tight as according to measurements it is 1mm smaller than my finger- but clearly I did not measure my finger accurately with string! It slides right off my middle finger if I point my hand straight and I can't even think about wearing it on my ring finger. I should have gone with instinct and bought the 7 (as I thought that sounded more like the average) but was afraid it would be too small. Do you just peel one side of the tape off to stick on and leave the other side?



limvicky said:


> Just having some bedtime fun w/ my artys. Newest addition is the pink one I received as a gift! I love it!



What a lovely collection!


----------



## farmy

that_claudz said:


> Well my ring is here...
> 
> Love the ring and happy NAP was so quick (3 days to Australia). But a little annoyed about the following:
> 
> - Didn't come with a YSL box or dust bag. Just lined with tissue paper in a NAP box.
> - Courier left my package ON THE FRONT PORCH! I stayed home specifically to sign for this, and thought it was odd when I checked tracking site, and it said delivered signature on file. Open the door to find it was left in plain site- no one rang the door bell or knocked.
> - I got the 8 with the advice of NAP and others to size up- but it's actually a little loose. My finger measured at 60mm and the size 8 is 59mm according to size chart, but there's room.  Good for this heat but I hope it's not too loose in winter.
> 
> Here's a pic!



She's a beauty.

Thats quite odd with the nap box all mine have come in the ysl box and bag.


----------



## cvlshopaholic

that_claudz said:


> I will have to try that. I ordered the 8 thinking it might be tight as according to measurements it is 1mm smaller than my finger- but clearly I did not measure my finger accurately with string! It slides right off my middle finger if I point my hand straight and I can't even think about wearing it on my ring finger. I should have gone with instinct and bought the 7 (as I thought that sounded more like the average) but was afraid it would be too small. Do you just peel one side of the tape off to stick on and leave the other side?



Yep, I peeled off the side with the black lettering, I think that's the side you are typically supposed to stick to a wall, and left the side with the red lettering on.


----------



## OrangeSherbet

Hehee, I'm really enjoying all the enabling here and love looking at everyone's new arrivals! I'm still thinking of which Arty to get next, before they're all gone!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

eggsbrulee said:


> I uploaded this pic in the MK watch tread but I thought I'll share it here too. This is a size 8 which would fit over my middle and first finger but it is too tight. My other arty size 8 fits like an 8.
> 
> This is my first arty ring that got me hooked. I now own a small family.



Beautiful! I love all your rings too!


----------



## eggsbrulee

OrangeSherbet said:
			
		

> Hehee, I'm really enjoying all the enabling here and love looking at everyone's new arrivals! I'm still thinking of which Arty to get next, before they're all gone!



I've been following this thread for awhile and it definitely enable a few more additions! 

OrangeSherbet- have you narrow down your choices?


----------



## unoma

limvicky said:


> Just having some bedtime fun w/ my artys. Newest addition is the pink one I received as a gift! I love it!
> 
> View attachment 2016989



I am so Jealous


----------



## eggsbrulee

I also recently got the pink/silver arty ring. It is my first silver arty other than my green arty n color. My current obsession of how I wear it. I know it's super flashy but my motto is the more sparkle the better. 

Paired with a Michael Kors Layton glitz watch and Alexis bittar bracelet.


----------



## that_claudz

eggsbrulee said:
			
		

> I also recently got the pink/silver arty ring. It is my first silver arty other than my green arty n color. My current obsession of how I wear it. I know it's super flashy but my motto is the more sparkle the better.
> 
> Paired with a Michael Kors Layton glitz watch and Alexis bittar bracelet.



Love what see underneath your hand! Most amazing organiser and jewellery collection! Love!


----------



## eggsbrulee

that_claudz said:
			
		

> Love what see underneath your hand! Most amazing organiser and jewellery collection! Love!



Thank you! I am an accessories freak and have a place for every piece I own. Because all my jewelry is organize I use everything. Maybe if there is enough interest I will do a walk through.


----------



## that_claudz

eggsbrulee said:
			
		

> Thank you! I am an accessories freak and have a place for every piece I own. Because all my jewelry is organize I use everything. Maybe if there is enough interest I will do a walk through.



Do it!


----------



## that_claudz

Thank you all those who suggested a bit of double sides tape in my ring! Now it fits perfectly! 

Wearing my precious out for the first time today- here's my jewellery co-ordinate. This is my first statement piece as I've always been more into fine jewellery. I don't think I'll be stopping here! 

Wearing my T&Co bracelets, key necklace, and DKNY watch.


----------



## farmy

Lovely.  Very jealous now and contemplaiting another purchase.

Eggsbrulee I'd love to see how your organise your jewellery.  Start and thread so we can all drool...


----------



## OrangeSherbet

that_claudz said:


> Thank you all those who suggested a bit of double sides tape in my ring! Now it fits perfectly!
> 
> Wearing my precious out for the first time today- here's my jewellery co-ordinate. This is my first statement piece as I've always been more into fine jewellery. I don't think I'll be stopping here!
> 
> Wearing my T&Co bracelets, key necklace, and DKNY watch.



Wow, your pink and silver Arty ring (I have the same one hehee) seems to blend in effortlessly with your fine jewellery  Very pretty! I agree, you won't be stopping at just one Arty!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

eggsbrulee said:


> I've been following this thread for awhile and it definitely enable a few more additions!
> 
> OrangeSherbet- have you narrow down your choices?



I agree! This thread is a very strong enabler! I am still deciding between getting an Arty in rose gold or another silver. Or I might venture into getting one or two Arty Dots. That style is slowly growing on me


----------



## that_claudz

OrangeSherbet said:
			
		

> Wow, your pink and silver Arty ring (I have the same one hehee) seems to blend in effortlessly with your fine jewellery  Very pretty! I agree, you won't be stopping at just one Arty!



Thank you OrangeSherbet! I wear silver day to day and my engagement and wedding rings are platinum so the combination works out well!

I too like the rose gold ones, but not sure how I would style it in! Do you mostly wear gold? 

The arty dots are definitely growing on me too!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

that_claudz said:


> Thank you OrangeSherbet! I wear silver day to day and my engagement and wedding rings are platinum so the combination works out well!
> 
> I too like the rose gold ones, but not sure how I would style it in! Do you mostly wear gold?
> 
> The arty dots are definitely growing on me too!



Hi! I have about the same amount of YG and WG/ silver jewellery. So Arty rings in YG or silver are fine with me  I have the same problem about what to wear with the RG Arty. I know many ladies mix their metals so I might try that method. 

I'm trying to let my bank account take a break for a while ( I've spent not just on YSL hehee). But an Arty Dots or another Arty ovale might sway my resolve!


----------



## _lili_

Jxuul said:


> Hello everyone! Merry xmas!!
> 
> I created an account especially for this thread!
> I recently place an order for two arty rings;
> A gold arty ring with blue stone with gold flecks
> And a gunmetal arty ring with the skymint stone..
> I'm receiving them next week! Can't wait!
> 
> I love all the pics you guys have posted ! This thread has been so helpfull!
> If anyone can help me with my quest in finding other arty rings I've been looking for.
> 
> I've been looking everywhere for the arty ring in cipria (silver hdw with black blue purple stone) and the arty ice. (My size is a 7)
> If anyone see's any around please post here!!
> 
> I will keep you guys updated ; and post any arty rings I can find.
> And ofcourse pics when I receive my order next week!



I know where you can get the ice and cipria rings. What size are you?


----------



## heavenlyn

Net-a-porter is ridiculously efficient! Here are my arty rings which i only ordered last Thursday!


----------



## that_claudz

Can I please ask anyone else who ordered an arty ring through NAP in the last week whether they received a YSL box and dust bag?

I received only the NAP box with tissue paper. Upon writing to them, they were quick to respond and told me they would be in touch with me once a box was on its way. (I was also credited 25GBP for my troubles, as my package was also left in an insecure location- unsigned for.)

After writing back to them twice enquiring if my box will be sent and how long the credit is valid for- I just received another email today stating that "after viewing their warehouse, a box can not be located- so there for they are happy to offer me 20GBP credit and would like to know how I would like to proceed."

I know that is very generous- but quite frankly I just want the box!! 

I know a few of you received your rings a few days before me and had all the YSL packaging. Could you girls please confirm for me and suggest what I should do?


----------



## _lili_

that_claudz said:


> Can I please ask anyone else who ordered an arty ring through NAP in the last week whether they received a YSL box and dust bag?
> 
> I received only the NAP box with tissue paper. Upon writing to them, they were quick to respond and told me they would be in touch with me once a box was on its way. (I was also credited 25GBP for my troubles, as my package was also left in an insecure location- unsigned for.)
> 
> After writing back to them twice enquiring if my box will be sent and how long the credit is valid for- I just received another email today stating that "after viewing their warehouse, a box can not be located- so there for they are happy to offer me 20GBP credit and would like to know how I would like to proceed."
> 
> I know that is very generous- but quite frankly I just want the box!!
> 
> I know a few of you received your rings a few days before me and had all the YSL packaging. Could you girls please confirm for me and suggest what I should do?



Sorry to hear about this. I ordered my arty from NAP in Nov and it came in YSL box and YSL silk pouch. I bought another Arty in Paris last week and it came in YSL box but no silk pouch only tissue paper. I went back trying to get the pouch but they said they ran out of them. I wasn't offered any discount or anything so at least you're getting something. If I were you, I'd take the credit but ask them to refund your credit card for the full 45£ (unless you're planning to buy something else right away). If you order another arty from somewhere else, maybe you can ask if they can give you two boxes and pouches.


----------



## ninjanna

heavenlyn said:
			
		

> Net-a-porter is ridiculously efficient! Here are my arty rings which i only ordered last Thursday!



Oh my goodness, I wish I didn't see the pink/silver one, I want it now!!! I wish I saw it when I was on my arty ring spree on nap! >.<


----------



## that_claudz

_lili_ said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about this. I ordered my arty from NAP in Nov and it came in YSL box and YSL silk pouch. I bought another Arty in Paris last week and it came in YSL box but no silk pouch only tissue paper. I went back trying to get the pouch but they said they ran out of them. I wasn't offered any discount or anything so at least you're getting something. If I were you, I'd take the credit but ask them to refund your credit card for the full 45£ (unless you're planning to buy something else right away). If you order another arty from somewhere else, maybe you can ask if they can give you two boxes and pouches.



Thanks lili. Not a bad idea though they've already put the first 25GBP as credit so I don't think they will refund it on my card. I think they've been quite generous already anyhow so don't want to get greedy. 

Hubby thinks I should take the additional 20GBP compensation, as he said that's worth a lot more than a cardboard box. Lol. I wanted the box just in case- but as he said, I will never sell it, or have a need for the box other than the aesthetic value for me.  

I don't understand why others who ordered the same time as me received a box but not me. Clearly they have boxes to send out still? Would be interesting to see others who ordered after me if they are getting them. Are the boxes marked with the model, size or barcode in anyway that perhaps mine is missing?


----------



## farmy

that_claudz said:


> Are the boxes marked with the model, size or barcode in anyway that perhaps mine is missing?



Mines not marked with the model but I like keeping mine in their bags and boxes for neatness.  

Apart from the box (nice work NAP for the credit too - I know Aussie stores that wouldn't even do that!) do you like your ring.  Are you planing another and in what colour!!!


----------



## that_claudz

farmy said:
			
		

> Mines not marked with the model but I like keeping mine in their bags and boxes for neatness.
> 
> Apart from the box (nice work NAP for the credit too - I know Aussie stores that wouldn't even do that!) do you like your ring.  Are you planing another and in what colour!!!



Just a little frustrated! First they tell me a box is on its way, now it's not! I know they are very generous in offering a credit but grr! My hubby can't understand why I am getting so worked up over cardboard. Haha! 

I LOVE the ring. Other than the fact that it's way too big and I have to use the tape inside to secure it, it's beautiful! I would love a rose gold but not sure how I would style it- given I don't own any gold let alone rose gold! I would have nothing to go with it. 

There is one silver one I love (it's for green and some pink?) that seems to be sold out everywhere.  

Not sure what I'll use the credit for yet! NAP doesn't have another silver I like and I am undecided on the RG! Might have to spend it on some other designer item. Lol.


----------



## NANI1972

Does anyone have a Snail ring? Can you please post pics? Thanks!!


----------



## that_claudz

Grr! Checked my email this morning and was informed that my store credit has been applied. Check my account and only the original 25 GBP was there! 

Not happy!


----------



## heavenlyn

ninjanna said:


> Oh my goodness, I wish I didn't see the pink/silver one, I want it now!!! I wish I saw it when I was on my arty ring spree on nap! >.<



Go get it!


----------



## heavenlyn

that_claudz said:


> Can I please ask anyone else who ordered an arty ring through NAP in the last week whether they received a YSL box and dust bag?
> 
> I received only the NAP box with tissue paper. Upon writing to them, they were quick to respond and told me they would be in touch with me once a box was on its way. (I was also credited 25GBP for my troubles, as my package was also left in an insecure location- unsigned for.)
> 
> After writing back to them twice enquiring if my box will be sent and how long the credit is valid for- I just received another email today stating that "after viewing their warehouse, a box can not be located- so there for they are happy to offer me 20GBP credit and would like to know how I would like to proceed."
> 
> I know that is very generous- but quite frankly I just want the box!!
> 
> I know a few of you received your rings a few days before me and had all the YSL packaging. Could you girls please confirm for me and suggest what I should do?



One of the rings came in a YSL box but the other did not. Worst, they did not offer me any credit. I'm so gonna email them about this. Sigh. I just want the box, what's so difficult


----------



## that_claudz

heavenlyn said:


> One of the rings came in a YSL box but the other did not. Worst, they did not offer me any credit. I'm so gonna email them about this. Sigh. I just want the box, what's so difficult



When did you orders yours? 

According to what they wrote in the email- they could not locate a box AT ALL in the warehouse. They still have Arty rings for sale so do they mean to tell me they don't have any boxes at all? 

*cries* 

Someone want to give me a box? Lol.  

NAP finally got back to me. Suppose I can't complain that I got 50 GBP credit now sitting in my account! 

(I still feel sad about not having a box though!)


----------



## heavenlyn

that_claudz said:


> When did you orders yours?
> 
> According to what they wrote in the email- they could not locate a box AT ALL in the warehouse. They still have Arty rings for sale so do they mean to tell me they don't have any boxes at all?
> 
> *cries*
> 
> Someone want to give me a box? Lol.
> 
> NAP finally got back to me. Suppose I can't complain that I got 50 GBP credit now sitting in my account!
> 
> (I still feel sad about not having a box though!)



Last Thursday! And I received the rings on Monday. Anyway, I emailed them and now I have 20 GBP credit sitting in my account too. 

And yes, I too feel sad not having a box too, but better than nothing. Look on the bright side!


----------



## that_claudz

heavenlyn said:


> Last Thursday! And I received the rings on Monday. Anyway, I emailed them and now I have 20 GBP credit sitting in my account too.
> 
> And yes, I too feel sad not having a box too, but better than nothing. Look on the bright side!



I'm annoyed that you don't have a box either but a little happy for me as perhaps it really means they are out of boxes? 

I ordered before you though... Suppose they couldn't be bothered to find one for me! Lol. 

Need to get over the cardboard box thing... 

Now... To get another arty or spend the credit on something else! Lol.


----------



## jeszica

ninjanna said:
			
		

> Oh my goodness, I wish I didn't see the pink/silver one, I want it now!!! I wish I saw it when I was on my arty ring spree on nap! >.<



Can I tempt you further?  Major enabling "wink"


----------



## heavenlyn

haha, more enabling here:


----------



## heavenlyn

that_claudz said:


> I'm annoyed that you don't have a box either but a little happy for me as perhaps it really means they are out of boxes?
> 
> I ordered before you though... Suppose they couldn't be bothered to find one for me! Lol.
> 
> Need to get over the cardboard box thing...
> 
> Now... To get another arty or spend the credit on something else! Lol.



hehe I've gotta thank you for the store credit because they didn't even offer me at first. Thankfully I saw your post about the credit and went to demand some from them 

If it's true that arty rings are gonna be discontinued, I might JUST go get another one. Now...which colour should we get...?


----------



## that_claudz

heavenlyn said:


> hehe I've gotta thank you for the store credit because they didn't even offer me at first. Thankfully I saw your post about the credit and went to demand some from them
> 
> If it's true that arty rings are gonna be discontinued, I might JUST go get another one. Now...which colour should we get...?



Your love ring is beautiful! And your silver is the same as mine.  

Well the store credit covers my shipping to Australia. Haha. This thread is making me want to buy things ALL THE TIME. 

I would love a rose gold! I just don't know how to match it to stuff. Any rose gold ladies out there want to post some modelling shots?


----------



## mrs.hu

hello, i'm new to this thread.  I too just ordered 2 arty rings from NAP - wondering if I will be without any boxes too.  

a couple of days ago, a SA at the YSL store at SCP said the arty rings are definitely not being discontinued. i wonder why some stores are saying one thing and other stores are saying another. strange...


----------



## that_claudz

mrs.hu said:


> hello, i'm new to this thread.  I too just ordered 2 arty rings from NAP - wondering if I will be without any boxes too.
> 
> a couple of days ago, a SA at the YSL store at SCP said the arty rings are definitely not being discontinued. i wonder why some stores are saying one thing and other stores are saying another. strange...



Welcome!  

I would be interested to know if you get a box once it arrives! Which ones did you get?


----------



## heavenlyn

haha I would be interested to know as well. And if you don't, at least you know that you can go get yourself some store credit for your next arty ring!


----------



## heavenlyn

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321295

Should I get this to complete my family...? And this seems to be the only rose gold plated arty ring on NAP.


----------



## that_claudz

heavenlyn said:


> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321295
> 
> Should I get this to complete my family...? And this seems to be the only rose gold plated arty ring on NAP.



I like this rose gold! http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312993


----------



## jeszica

heavenlyn said:
			
		

> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321295
> 
> Should I get this to complete my family...? And this seems to be the only rose gold plated arty ring on NAP.



I ordered this ring this morning


----------



## heavenlyn

that_claudz said:


> I like this rose gold! http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312993



Hehe I don' really like the green BUT it's still a beautiful piece regardless. Anyway, did you realise that this ring is under Saint Laurent on the NAP website, whereas the other arty rings are under Yves Saint Laurent. Strange! 



jeszica said:


> I ordered this ring this morning



Cool! Do reveal when you receive it. I'm gonna give it some thought and not buy on impulse. I will buy it tomorrow if I still want it!


----------



## that_claudz

heavenlyn said:


> Hehe I don' really like the green BUT it's still a beautiful piece regardless. Anyway, did you realise that this ring is under Saint Laurent on the NAP website, whereas the other arty rings are under Yves Saint Laurent. Strange!



I don't normally do green but I like the specks in that one!

Oh and all of them are now Saint Laurent! Just looked! Gonna miss the Y! They've moved most items across!


----------



## Sdolls

Hello all! I'm just wondering if anyone is having this problem / what I should do about it? I ordered my ring from NAP a few months back and after no more than 10 wears my finger is already turning green!! This is so disappointing!!


----------



## heavenlyn

Sdolls said:


> Hello all! I'm just wondering if anyone is having this problem / what I should do about it? I ordered my ring from NAP a few months back and after no more than 10 wears my finger is already turning green!! This is so disappointing!!



It actually is normal, sorry to say. The SA at the boutique would tell you it's costume jewellery and thus..

I do realise the gold plated ones give me more "green finger" problem than the silver plated ones though!


----------



## heavenlyn

that_claudz said:


> I don't normally do green but I like the specks in that one!
> 
> Oh and all of them are now Saint Laurent! Just looked! Gonna miss the Y! They've moved most items across!



OH! Yea they did move the items across. Gonna miss the Y tooooo


----------



## J. Fisk

heavenlyn said:


> haha, more enabling here:



Love the silver one!


----------



## erinrose

that_claudz said:


> Can I please ask anyone else who ordered an arty ring through NAP in the last week whether they received a YSL box and dust bag?
> 
> I received only the NAP box with tissue paper. Upon writing to them, they were quick to respond and told me they would be in touch with me once a box was on its way. (I was also credited 25GBP for my troubles, as my package was also left in an insecure location- unsigned for.)
> 
> After writing back to them twice enquiring if my box will be sent and how long the credit is valid for- I just received another email today stating that "after viewing their warehouse, a box can not be located- so there for they are happy to offer me 20GBP credit and would like to know how I would like to proceed."
> 
> I know that is very generous- but quite frankly I just want the box!!
> 
> I know a few of you received your rings a few days before me and had all the YSL packaging. Could you girls please confirm for me and suggest what I should do?



I orded mine a month or two ago and recived both the YSL box and dustbag. It´s very generous of them to give you store credit but I understand you want the box.



Sdolls said:


> Hello all! I'm just wondering if anyone is having this problem / what I should do about it? I ordered my ring from NAP a few months back and after no more than 10 wears my finger is already turning green!! This is so disappointing!!



That is very disappointing! Just beacuse it´s costume jewelry doesn´t mean it should turn your skin green! I have several costume jewelry pieces that I´ve had for years and never turned my skin green. I think it´s just a matter of bad quality


----------



## soleilbrun

that_claudz said:


> Can I please ask anyone else who ordered an arty ring through NAP in the last week whether they received a YSL box and dust bag?
> 
> I received only the NAP box with tissue paper. Upon writing to them, they were quick to respond and told me they would be in touch with me once a box was on its way. (I was also credited 25GBP for my troubles, as my package was also left in an insecure location- unsigned for.)
> 
> After writing back to them twice enquiring if my box will be sent and how long the credit is valid for- I just received another email today stating that "after viewing their warehouse, a box can not be located- so there for they are happy to offer me 20GBP credit and would like to know how I would like to proceed."
> 
> I know that is very generous- but quite frankly I just want the box!!
> 
> I know a few of you received your rings a few days before me and had all the YSL packaging. Could you girls please confirm for me and suggest what I should do?



I ordered a silver and pink one and it arrived last week without a YSL box. I wasn't too upset since I have plenty of boxes and store them all together.


----------



## NANI1972

Does anyone have a snail ring? I bought this one from Ssense. In still waiting for it to be delivered. Does anyone have any mod pics of their snail ring?? Would love to see!


----------



## NANI1972

PINK ARTY OVAL RING size 8 $229

http://www.ssense.com/women/product/yves_saint_laurent/pink_arty_oval_ring/61820


----------



## VintageShoe80

Hello, I ordered an arty ring about a month ago from NAP; it came with a YSL but no pouch. I was a tad bit disappointed but did not persue it further as the ring is just perfect. NAP store credits doesn't sound too bad - so I say take it!

Have another arty ring I pIcked up from Sweden, same thing: box with no pouch. I am a little late to the party family so was just thankful to get the rings in my sizes in good condition. Would have been nice to get the touches but not a deal-breaker for me. 





that_claudz said:


> Can I please ask anyone else who ordered an arty ring through NAP in the last week whether they received a YSL box and dust bag?
> 
> I received only the NAP box with tissue paper. Upon writing to them, they were quick to respond and told me they would be in touch with me once a box was on its way. (I was also credited 25GBP for my troubles, as my package was also left in an insecure location- unsigned for.)
> 
> After writing back to them twice enquiring if my box will be sent and how long the credit is valid for- I just received another email today stating that "after viewing their warehouse, a box can not be located- so there for they are happy to offer me 20GBP credit and would like to know how I would like to proceed."
> 
> I know that is very generous- but quite frankly I just want the box!!
> 
> I know a few of you received your rings a few days before me and had all the YSL packaging. Could you girls please confirm for me and suggest what I should do?


----------



## jeszica

Mine arrived 10 mins ago with a YSL box n pouch BUT its a big box tats not for arty ring?  But it's ok  ...I love it but notice the glass portion is like smaller, not as 'full' as the rest of my arty rings? 




My 2 rings from NAP, am happy with their service


----------



## heavenlyn

jeszica said:


> Mine arrived 10 mins ago with a YSL box n pouch BUT its a big box tats not for arty ring?  But it's ok  ...I love it but notice the glass portion is like smaller, not as 'full' as the rest of my arty rings?
> 
> View attachment 2026801
> 
> 
> My 2 rings from NAP, am happy with their service
> 
> View attachment 2026803



SO PRETTY! At least you managed to get a box. Even though you ordered later than me and that_claudz. Sigh. I'm gonna order this one now. I think for every piece, it differs. Some are fuller than others. All pretty regardless


----------



## that_claudz

jeszica said:


> Mine arrived 10 mins ago with a YSL box n pouch BUT its a big box tats not for arty ring?  But it's ok  ...I love it but notice the glass portion is like smaller, not as 'full' as the rest of my arty rings?
> 
> My 2 rings from NAP, am happy with their service



Beautiful! 

Happy you got a box, even if it's not the right one... Clearly I'm still hung up. Hahaha.


----------



## _lili_

that_claudz said:


> Thanks lili. Not a bad idea though they've already put the first 25GBP as credit so I don't think they will refund it on my card. I think they've been quite generous already anyhow so don't want to get greedy.
> 
> Hubby thinks I should take the additional 20GBP compensation, as he said that's worth a lot more than a cardboard box. Lol. I wanted the box just in case- but as he said, I will never sell it, or have a need for the box other than the aesthetic value for me.
> 
> I don't understand why others who ordered the same time as me received a box but not me. Clearly they have boxes to send out still? Would be interesting to see others who ordered after me if they are getting them. Are the boxes marked with the model, size or barcode in anyway that perhaps mine is missing?



I'm pretty sure the ring comes with no cards of any sort. Originally they have a YSL tag which is cut off by the boutique at the time of sale. The box is just packaging material, like a YSL shopper bag. There are no barcodes on those. 

The little coin purses come with authenticity cards etc but not the rings. NAP arty came with NAP tags and barcode. 

I understand your frustration and would recommend getting another arty ring and try to negotiate two boxes... that's all you can do. £50 credit is a lot!


----------



## jeszica

I think it's ok to mix rosegold with silver and gold??


----------



## eggsbrulee

jeszica said:
			
		

> I think it's ok to mix rosegold with silver and gold??



Absolutely!! No rules to fashion, IMO it makes everyone's style unique. Looks gorgeous with the h bracelet.


----------



## fettfleck

that_claudz said:
			
		

> Thanks lili. Not a bad idea though they've already put the first 25GBP as credit so I don't think they will refund it on my card. I think they've been quite generous already anyhow so don't want to get greedy.
> 
> Hubby thinks I should take the additional 20GBP compensation, as he said that's worth a lot more than a cardboard box. Lol. I wanted the box just in case- but as he said, I will never sell it, or have a need for the box other than the aesthetic value for me.
> 
> I don't understand why others who ordered the same time as me received a box but not me. Clearly they have boxes to send out still? Would be interesting to see others who ordered after me if they are getting them. Are the boxes marked with the model, size or barcode in anyway that perhaps mine is missing?



Seriously, take the money. Its awful lot, you could put it into another ring for instance!


----------



## that_claudz

fettfleck said:


> Seriously, take the money. Its awful lot, you could put it into another ring for instance!



Haha thanks. I did after my husband telling me I don't need a box. Lol. It's valid for 12 months!


----------



## soleilbrun

that_claudz said:


> Haha thanks. I did after my husband telling me I don't need a box. Lol. It's valid for 12 months!



After you complained about not getting a box they offered $50 credit? I may have to complain also.


----------



## that_claudz

soleilbrun said:


> After you complained about not getting a box they offered $50 credit? I may have to complain also.



Haha no, it was 2 separate things. DHL left my package on my porch and the driver signed for it! I contacted DHL but also let NAP know. They initially told me they will send the box to me and let me know once it's on its way and offered me 25GBP as good will. 

Then a few days later when the box could not be found, I received an email saying they were sorry and that they would offer me 20GBP as store credit. 

The people at customer help seem to skim emails though, as I had to go back and forth a few times. They told me they put it in and it wasn't there, I complained and then they wrote back and apologised and said that 50GBP is now reflected in my account. 

Can't complain I suppose... Happy that I got credit instead of a box- but I suppose way to encourage you to buy from them again!


----------



## lydlim

There are 2 blue arty rings listed on NAP! Anyone know what's the difference and why are there 2 that looks the same?  

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321296

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312968


----------



## mrs.hu

that_claudz said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I would be interested to know if you get a box once it arrives! Which ones did you get?


I received my 2 rings today and they each came with a pouch and small YSL white box. I am in the US so maybe they have boxes in stock in US? 

I purchased:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321296 and the light green colored one that is not on the website anymore.


----------



## that_claudz

mrs.hu said:


> I received my 2 rings today and they each came with a pouch and small YSL white box. I am in the US so maybe they have boxes in stock in US?
> 
> I purchased:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321296 and the light green colored one that is not on the website anymore.



Lovely! Glad you got a box and pouch! Love the colours!


----------



## mrs.hu

that_claudz said:


> Lovely! Glad you got a box and pouch! Love the colours!




Thanks! I wish you were able to get a box too. When you pay a certain price for something, you should expect everything. Glad you got a lot of credit in returm though!! 

These arty rings are a slippery slope - I already want more colors! Lol


----------



## NANI1972

Received my Pink Treasury Snail Ring today! It's beautiful, however I did not get a ysl box nor a dust bag. I'm not too happy about that. 

Here's a few pics.


----------



## NANI1972

Here's my Arty ring collection. &#9786;






Coral arty, lapis arty, pink snail.


----------



## that_claudz

NANI1972 said:


> Here's my Arty ring collection. &#9786;
> 
> Coral arty, lapis arty, pink snail.



Wonderful collection! Definitely understand how you feel about the box. I'm just glad I'm not the only one. 

Although, how can they run out of boxes if it's one per sale?


----------



## NANI1972

that_claudz said:


> Wonderful collection! Definitely understand how you feel about the box. I'm just glad I'm not the only one.
> 
> Although, how can they run out of boxes if it's one per sale?



Thank you!

Ya I don't get the absence of boxes and dustbags. I did call and the rep said they would work on getting me one or both from the supplier, so keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## that_claudz

NANI1972 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Ya I don't get the absence of boxes and dustbags. I did call and the rep said they would work on getting me one or both from the supplier, so keeping my fingers crossed.



It just doesn't make sense that they would run out. I mean I presume YSL or supplier would provide x amount of boxes for x amount of rings!


----------



## farmy

Girls, NAP currently have a number of their ARTY rings on sale (50% - that's around $100 Aus each) .....green, purple, gold....DIVINE...I may have 2 coming to me fingers crossed they come with a box each.


----------



## Fashion1

farmy said:


> Girls, NAP currently have a number of their ARTY rings on sale (50% - that's around $100 Aus each) .....green, purple, gold....DIVINE...I may have 2 coming to me fingers crossed they come with a box each.



Do you have a link? I'm looking and none of the rings appear to be on sale for me...


----------



## NANI1972

Fashion1 said:
			
		

> Do you have a link? I'm looking and none of the rings appear to be on sale for me...



It's on NAP international under the ysl sale section.


----------



## unoma

Fashion1 said:


> Do you have a link? I'm looking and none of the rings appear to be on sale for me...



http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164214

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164215

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164217

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312992

Loads more


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Well, all the name change hoop-la is finally sinking in for me, so I pulled the trigger on one last Arty ring just now on Saks to complete my collection. It's funny to me that when I bought my first (coral), it was $180 retail and now they are $290!! ha! I don't care. I will have 5 once my new one comes: 

1) coral 
2) green/silver 
3) red "love" 
4) turquoise and..... 
5) marine (the gold with spots, not the RG marine) 

I'll post pics when it arrives!!


----------



## justonemore

Saks.com currently has 7 rings and a bracelet on sale!


----------



## that_claudz

unoma said:


> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164214
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164215
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164217
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312992
> 
> Loads more



Ahhh what to do!!! I don't wear gold and don't know how I would work this into my wardrobe! I am worried if I buy a gold it'll just sit there wasted- but I have that 50GBP credit! I don't mind the one with the brown/green stone and it would take it down to with shipping about 48GPB!


----------



## that_claudz

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164217

I found a silver one! With my credit I could get this for $45AUD/USD! I know that's a steal but I thought about putting the credit towards something more expensive that I otherwise I might not have purchased. Now I'm torn!


----------



## soleilbrun

that_claudz said:


> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164217
> 
> I found a silver one! With my credit I could get this for $45AUD/USD! I know that's a steal but I thought about putting the credit towards something more expensive that I otherwise I might not have purchased. Now I'm torn!



Get the ring, get the ring, get the ring! So on and so on.


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Those links are al showing full price at 290 for me


----------



## NANI1972

blueeyeskelli said:


> Those links are al showing full price at 290 for me



Make sure your on the UK site. I just tried them and they worked for me.


----------



## blueeyeskelli

NANI1972 said:


> Make sure your on the UK site. I just tried them and they worked for me.



Just logged on now  thank you. X


----------



## eggsbrulee

NANI1972 said:
			
		

> Make sure your on the UK site. I just tried them and they worked for me.



Is anyone from the States purchasing? Is it worth the 46.50 shipping?


----------



## indi3r4

eggsbrulee said:


> Is anyone from the States purchasing? Is it worth the 46.50 shipping?



I was debating as well but considering total purchase with shipping=under $200, it's worth it! The other time (that I know) this ring goes on sale is during saks F&F which still cost more than that. HTH!


----------



## that_claudz

eggsbrulee said:


> Is anyone from the States purchasing? Is it worth the 46.50 shipping?



Didn't realise shipping was so much for USA! This must be the first time something had worked out cheaper for me! It's only $30AUD shipping! Which is like $30USD!


----------



## eggsbrulee

indi3r4 said:
			
		

> I was debating as well but considering total purchase with shipping=under $200, it's worth it! The other time (that I know) this ring goes on sale is during saks F&F which still cost more than that. HTH!



What did you purchase? It only converted the shipping to usd. Can I ask the total including shipping, ring, tax, etc? I want 3


----------



## eggsbrulee

that_claudz said:
			
		

> Didn't realise shipping was so much for USA! This must be the first time something had worked out cheaper for me! It's only $30AUD shipping! Which is like $30USD!



We are spoiled with free shipping all the time. Nap, saks, neiman, and ssense ship free so I'm sticker shocked!


----------



## mnl

eggsbrulee said:


> Is anyone from the States purchasing? Is it worth the 46.50 shipping?



I ordered the purple arty ring from NAP.  It came out to ~$156 with shipping.  Shipping was pricey, but still a deal overall


----------



## NANI1972

mnl said:


> I ordered the purple arty ring from NAP.  It came out to ~$156 with shipping.  Shipping was pricey, but still a deal overall



Hmmm mine was $187, what country did you put for the location on the website? I paid in GBP, how about you?


----------



## eggsbrulee

mnl said:
			
		

> I ordered the purple arty ring from NAP.  It came out to ~$156 with shipping.  Shipping was pricey, but still a deal overall



That's a steal! I put in uk as location, how about you?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

I went a bit crazy with the NAP sale and bought 6

My first arrived today. This is my first ever YSL arty!


----------



## indi3r4

eggsbrulee said:


> What did you purchase? It only converted the shipping to usd. Can I ask the total including shipping, ring, tax, etc? I want 3



mine came out about the same as Nani's.. $186 and some change. When they charge in euro, it's about $2 difference.


----------



## that_claudz

I don't know what to do!

Do I buy another one? Do I get a gold even though I don't ever wear gold? Or the silver one on sale? It is such a steal with my credit. I feel like I'd be practically getting it for free. Though I was kind of saving it for a rainy day. Hahaha. If I do get another one I would be smarter to get a smaller size this time.

Haha maybe we all complain when there's no box and get more credit.


----------



## farmy

You know I'm an enabler do it do it do it get another one. I have a green one and the brown/silver one coming.


----------



## minh

hermosa_vogue said:


> I went a bit crazy with the NAP sale and bought 6
> 
> My first arrived today. This is my first ever YSL arty!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2036255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2036254



It's beautiful, congrats!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

farmy said:


> Girls, NAP currently have a number of their ARTY rings on sale (50% - that's around $100 Aus each) .....green, purple, gold....DIVINE...I may have 2 coming to me fingers crossed they come with a box each.





unoma said:


> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164214
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164215
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164217
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312992
> 
> Loads more



Ladies, thanks so much for the info! I've been quite busy with work and then when I came in here, I saw your posts! I've just placed an order for 2 rings, Purple/gold and gray/silver. I wanted the Arty Dots blue/gold but my size is sold out. 
I'm feeling a little bummed that I bought the brown and gold arty at full retail price here in SG and it's going for only £79  But it will hold a special place in my heart because it's my first Arty


----------



## designerdime

Hi ladies! I'm having the hardest time choosing between these two as my first arty! 
I wear mostly silver jewellery, some gold as well, but then also have all gold hardware bags. I'd be so appreciate of any advice or just hearing your preference, thank you


----------



## designerdime

ceedoan said:


> sorry for the pic overload, but here he is with his fellow Arty bro's!!
> 
> u can really see the difference between rosegold and gold. i think YSL did rosegold so beautifully... it's a subtle feminine tone and not overly "pink".
> 
> i couldn't resist putting them all on and doin the famous "arty knuckle shot"!!! hehe thanks for letting me share!! and now to wait for the silver/purple one and i think i'll be done!!


your silver one is DIVINE I am in love!


----------



## that_claudz

designerdime said:


> Hi ladies! I'm having the hardest time choosing between these two as my first arty!
> I wear mostly silver jewellery, some gold as well, but then also have all gold hardware bags. I'd be so appreciate of any advice or just hearing your preference, thank you



I have the same problem. I bought the silver one you posted and it goes with everything because I only wear silver. Although my LV has hold hardware. 

I think it really depends what you're likely to wear more? 

I'm stuck on my next one too! Gold or silver, gold or silver!


----------



## Yoda143

I snatched up an Arty Dots blue/gold and Arty Ovale brown/gold as soon as they went up on NAP sale!  Can't wait to get them, these will be my first Arty's!


----------



## that_claudz

farmy said:


> You know I'm an enabler do it do it do it get another one. I have a green one and the brown/silver one coming.



Should I get brown/silver as I wear only silver? Or venture onto something different? The brown/gold ones are so pretty. 

Still haven't decided if I should order! Maybe I'll wait and see if they are still on sale when pay day rolls around...


----------



## farmy

that_claudz said:


> Should I get brown/silver as I wear only silver? Or venture onto something different? The brown/gold ones are so pretty.
> 
> Still haven't decided if I should order! Maybe I'll wait and see if they are still on sale when pay day rolls around...



I would say get the one that you keep going back to.  I think you'll be able to style/wear the brown/silver one.

I used to wear HEAPS of silver and I've started to wear a bit more gold of late.


----------



## that_claudz

farmy said:


> I would say get the one that you keep going back to.  I think you'll be able to style/wear the brown/silver one.
> 
> I used to wear HEAPS of silver and I've started to wear a bit more gold of late.



Well I just looked and the silver one is completely sold out.  Looks like I missed out.

Showed hubby the gold one and he says you don't wear anything gold. Which is true... I think if I got it, it would end up living in a box as I have nothing else to go with it...

Maybe I just need to build up a bigger gold collection. HAHAHA.


----------



## OrangeSherbet

Yoda143 said:


> I snatched up an Arty Dots blue/gold and Arty Ovale brown/gold as soon as they went up on NAP sale!  Can't wait to get them, these will be my first Arty's!



Hi, how lucky of you to get our first Artys at great discounts  Congratulations! I'd love to see modelling pics of the Arty Dots, if you don't mind


----------



## Yoda143

that_claudz said:


> Well I just looked and the silver one is completely sold out.  Looks like I missed out.
> 
> Showed hubby the gold one and he says you don't wear anything gold. Which is true... I think if I got it, it would end up living in a box as I have nothing else to go with it...
> 
> Maybe I just need to build up a bigger gold collection. HAHAHA.



Go for whichever one you love most and enjoy wearing it! I always mix my gold/silver/rose gold jewelry, and actually find it quite boring when everything is matchy!


----------



## Yoda143

OrangeSherbet said:


> Hi, how lucky of you to get our first Artys at great discounts  Congratulations! I'd love to see modelling pics of the Arty Dots, if you don't mind



Thank you so much! Will report back to this thread as soon as they arrive!!


----------



## Leatherforever

After reading this post, I went to London YSL's and two SA's independently confirmed that Arty rings have been discontinued. Both SA's said the collection of Saint Laurent going forward will be very minimalist and simple...completely opposite direction to the Arty ring styles  

YSL London has plenty of Oval Artys (no Arty dots) in stock (full price). I saw heaps of oval Artys instore (not on display, but hidden in a drawer), and the SA said that's the last batch. 

This information prompted me to go buy 4 Artys! LOL! Can't wait until they're delivered!


----------



## unoma

Leatherforever said:


> After reading this post, I went to London YSL's and two SA's independently confirmed that Arty rings have been discontinued. Both SA's said the collection of Saint Laurent going forward will be very minimalist and simple...completely opposite direction to the Arty ring styles
> 
> YSL London has plenty of Oval Artys (no Arty dots) in stock (full price). I saw heaps of oval Artys instore (not on display, but hidden in a drawer), and the SA said that's the last batch.
> 
> This information prompted me to go buy 4 Artys! LOL! Can't wait until they're delivered!



But NAP have arty rings under *Saint Laurent*!
So far it doesn't looks discontinued.


----------



## annieelord

Could somebody help me please, I've had my eyes on the ysl arty ovale ring range for the past 2 years, always itching to get one but then blowing my money on a handbag or something else! Decided to get one finally but I'm so stuck with sizing! I'm usually a size small in high street rings, such as topshop, but I've taken a ring of my mums that fits me and used a right chart which says I am a UK size N1/2, US size 7. My finger has a circumference of 5.4cm to 5.7cm. I was going to get a size 7 but then chickened out because I don't want to get the wrong size, I thought I had skinnyish fingers but now I'm thinking maybe not! Thanks xx


----------



## that_claudz

annieelord said:


> Could somebody help me please, I've had my eyes on the ysl arty ovale ring range for the past 2 years, always itching to get one but then blowing my money on a handbag or something else! Decided to get one finally but I'm so stuck with sizing! I'm usually a size small in high street rings, such as topshop, but I've taken a ring of my mums that fits me and used a right chart which says I am a UK size N1/2, US size 7. My finger has a circumference of 5.4cm to 5.7cm. I was going to get a size 7 but then chickened out because I don't want to get the wrong size, I thought I had skinnyish fingers but now I'm thinking maybe not! Thanks xx



I measured my middle finger and it's 6mm. I don't have big fingers and my ring finger is measured M. Figured to stay on the safe side and bought 8 but big mistake. It's way too big for me. It falls off if I don't have tape inside. I'd say 7 should be as many recommend to go bigger. I should have gone with my gut feeling and bought 7!


----------



## lalal0ve

Hi everyone, I'm new to TPF although I've been reading all the threads for years. I don't know if anyone can help me with this but I am looking for the older turquoise arty ring pictured here: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312971 Has anyone see this one in stores or online recently?

I've been wanting this ring for a long time but only decided to buy it recently and I feel stupid now for waiting because I don't think YSL makes this colour anymore.. only the turquoise and blue one.

Btw I'm very jealous of everyone who got the cobalt blue on sale from NAP because that is my second choice!


----------



## _lili_

lalal0ve said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to TPF although I've been reading all the threads for years. I don't know if anyone can help me with this but I am looking for the older turquoise arty ring pictured here: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312971 Has anyone see this one in stores or online recently?
> 
> I've been wanting this ring for a long time but only decided to buy it recently and I feel stupid now for waiting because I don't think YSL makes this colour anymore.. only the turquoise and blue one.



I'm in the same boat and can't find it anywhere. The European boutiques only had size 5 left in it, despite having other rare colours in all sizes.


----------



## Leatherforever

unoma said:


> But NAP have arty rings under Saint Laurent!
> So far it doesn't looks discontinued.



Apparently they've shifted existing stock under the SL brand, but they're not designing any new collections...but I know everyone all over the world is getting conflicting views, only time will tell!


----------



## Leatherforever

annieelord said:


> Could somebody help me please, I've had my eyes on the ysl arty ovale ring range for the past 2 years, always itching to get one but then blowing my money on a handbag or something else! Decided to get one finally but I'm so stuck with sizing! I'm usually a size small in high street rings, such as topshop, but I've taken a ring of my mums that fits me and used a right chart which says I am a UK size N1/2, US size 7. My finger has a circumference of 5.4cm to 5.7cm. I was going to get a size 7 but then chickened out because I don't want to get the wrong size, I thought I had skinnyish fingers but now I'm thinking maybe not! Thanks xx



My middle finger on the knuckle measures circumference of 5.6cm and I fit a US size 7 in the oval arty.


----------



## unoma

Leatherforever said:


> Apparently they've shifted existing stock under the SL brand, but they're not designing any new collections...but I know everyone all over the world is getting conflicting views, only time will tell!



Oh,i see. Thank god i order 3 lovely rings for 50% off
Waiting patiently for them to arrive


----------



## _lili_

unoma said:


> Oh,i see. Thank god i order 3 lovely rings for 50% off
> Waiting patiently for them to arrive



Cool! Which ones did you get?


----------



## unoma

_lili_ said:


> Cool! Which ones did you get?



http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312992
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312967
and the best of all three

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...der&siteID=oGj7akNVsTg-iAVN.mt61Evuj0VxAqUVIw


----------



## Leatherforever

unoma said:


> Oh,i see. Thank god i order 3 lovely rings for 50% off
> Waiting patiently for them to arrive



Oh my, what a lovely selection, can't wait for your reveal!

Wow, how did you get the last one on sale? I think it's currently still at full price?! Lucky!

I also got this one in the sale, can't wait for it to arrive!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312992


----------



## annieelord

Nearly crying because I've had the green oval one on nap in my basket but I'm at work, got a minute to go finish the purchase and it had sold out! Worst morning ever  x


----------



## unoma

Leatherforever said:


> Oh my, what a lovely selection, can't wait for your reveal!
> 
> Wow, how did you get the last one on sale? I think it's currently still at full price?! Lucky!
> 
> I also got this one in the sale, can't wait for it to arrive!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312992



Yes, it has gone back to full price. I was really happy about it. 
We are ring twins

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321296


----------



## CourtneyMc22

So, I received my marine Arty at lightning speed from Saks (bought it on Thursday, got it on Saturday)! So, I couldn't resist doing a small photoshoot with my collection. As you can clearly see, I prefer gold!!  hope y'all like the pics (sorry for quality, taken on my iPhone). I think my collection is now complete. I love these rings and wear one almost everyday. They make me smile! 


All lined up, together!! 1) arty love 2) coral 3) green/silver 4) turquoise 5) marine


----------



## unoma

All lined up, together!! 1) arty love 2) coral 3) green/silver 4) turquoise 5) marine 






















I loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeee your rings


----------



## _lili_

unoma said:


> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312992
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312967
> and the best of all three
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...der&siteID=oGj7akNVsTg-iAVN.mt61Evuj0VxAqUVIw



Well done on scoring those! especially the last one (which they are still selling full price). I got the blue arty dots and the purple gold one.


----------



## _lili_

annieelord said:


> Nearly crying because I've had the green oval one on nap in my basket but I'm at work, got a minute to go finish the purchase and it had sold out! Worst morning ever  x



 I know that feeling...

It appears that the Arty rings are not discontinued because I saw some new colours and they went up in price...


----------



## CourtneyMc22

_lili_ said:


> I know that feeling...
> 
> It appears that the Arty rings are not discontinued because I saw some new colours and they went up in price...



Interesting, was this online or in person somewhere? What were the new colors like?


----------



## soleilbrun

lalal0ve said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to TPF although I've been reading all the threads for years. I don't know if anyone can help me with this but I am looking for the older turquoise arty ring pictured here: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312971 Has anyone see this one in stores or online recently?
> 
> I've been wanting this ring for a long time but only decided to buy it recently and I feel stupid now for waiting because I don't think YSL makes this colour anymore.. only the turquoise and blue one.
> 
> Btw I'm very jealous of everyone who got the cobalt blue on sale from NAP because that is my second choice!



This site is reliable: http://www.videdressing.com/bagues/yves-saint-laurent/p-1046252.html
I shop there often but still have my items authenticated when they arrive, I advise you do the same. The seller states her final price is 140 euros it comes with the box bit no dustbag. There is a return policy also. This is not my listing.
good luck!


----------



## soleilbrun

unoma said:


> Yes, it has gone back to full price. I was really happy about it.
> We are ring twins
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321296




Congratulations! I can't wait for the reveal.



CourtneyMc22 said:


> So, I received my marine Arty at lightning speed from Saks (bought it on Thursday, got it on Saturday)! So, I couldn't resist doing a small photoshoot with my collection. As you can clearly see, I prefer gold!!  hope y'all like the pics (sorry for quality, taken on my iPhone). I think my collection is now complete. I love these rings and wear one almost everyday. They make me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> All lined up, together!! 1) arty love 2) coral 3) green/silver 4) turquoise 5) marine



What a lovely collection. I would really like to aquire the love ring one day.


----------



## eggsbrulee

I can't wait to see everyone's new purchases from this sale! Looks like a lot of people here made purchases due to the sale.


----------



## _lili_

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Interesting, was this online or in person somewhere? What were the new colors like?



I PM'd you with the details. The new colors were gold with cream stone a bit different to the NAP one, silver with gold stone, gunmetal with near black stone, gold with plain black stone. I'm not sure if these have already been done before...
It seems that only some boutiques have converted to Saint Laurent while others (accessories stores) are still Yves Saint Laurent. I wonder if the latter will continue to sell the older designs (while telling the customers it's discontinued to encourage sales) while the SL ones will only carry the Hedi Slimane range.


----------



## NANI1972

CourtneyMc22 said:


> So, I received my marine Arty at lightning speed from Saks (bought it on Thursday, got it on Saturday)! So, I couldn't resist doing a small photoshoot with my collection. As you can clearly see, I prefer gold!!  hope y'all like the pics (sorry for quality, taken on my iPhone). I think my collection is now complete. I love these rings and wear one almost everyday. They make me smile!
> 
> 
> All lined up, together!! 1) arty love 2) coral 3) green/silver 4) turquoise 5) marine



Beautiful collection!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Thanks for all the sweet comments, ladies!!!


----------



## tamebunny

Received my first arty ring in aqua which I ordered from NAP!! Its so stunning!!











Lemming for more! LOL


----------



## that_claudz

tamebunny said:


> Received my first arty ring in aqua which I ordered from NAP!! Its so stunning!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemming for more! LOL



Lovely ring, it really suits you!

And you got a box! Grr!  (yes, I am still bitter about my no box. Lol.)


----------



## unoma

tamebunny said:


> Received my first arty ring in aqua which I ordered from NAP!! Its so stunning!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemming for more! LOL



Stunning


----------



## moose*boots

Hi all. I am always amazed by the amount of knowledge on here. I am writting a piece on YSL Art y rings and I wondered if anyone knows anything about their history, when they were launched etc? Thanks so much

Emma


----------



## CourtneyMc22

tamebunny said:


> Received my first arty ring in aqua which I ordered from NAP!! Its so stunning!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemming for more! LOL


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Leatherforever

tamebunny said:


> Received my first arty ring in aqua which I ordered from NAP!! Its so stunning!!
> 
> Lemming for more! LOL



Beautiful!!! Congrats!


----------



## soleilbrun

Blue arty ring size 7, not my listing.

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Bague-Fantaisie-...68?pt=FR_JG_Bijoux_Bagues&hash=item3cce71403c


----------



## unoma

They are here 
Excuse my little princess fingers,she has been playing with my cosmetics AGAIN.


----------



## soleilbrun

unoma said:


> They are here
> Excuse my little princess fingers,she has been playing with my cosmetics AGAIN.



Ooohh, 3 rings and 3 boxes. Congrats they are lovely.


----------



## unoma

soleilbrun said:


> Ooohh, 3 rings and 3 boxes. Congrats they are lovely.



Thank you but the blue ring feels very tight on my finger.
I think it is too small for me


----------



## soleilbrun

unoma said:


> Thank you but the blue ring feels very tight on my finger.
> I think it is too small for me



Is it too small on all of your fingers! Can you exchange it for a larger size?  If not, another use could be a scarf ring.


----------



## unoma

soleilbrun said:


> Is it too small on all of your fingers! Can you exchange it for a larger size?  If not, another use could be a scarf ring.



It is too small for ALL my fingers and it is sold out


----------



## mnl

Purple Arty ring arrived!!!


----------



## annieelord

_lili_ said:


> I know that feeling...
> 
> It appears that the Arty rings are not discontinued because I saw some new colours and they went up in price...




I've bought the purple one now  that was my second choice! I'm so excited for it to arrive. :okay:

 I saw the new ones, but they look like ones I've seen before on other sites like the actual YSL site. Speaking of the YSL site, they still have the same URL but the actual page has changed over to Saint Laurent and there's no arty rings on there at all.


----------



## indi3r4

My ring is here as well! I love it  thank you so much unoma for posting the deal. It's my second helping and can't wait to get more. Comparing to my love ring, it's a tad smaller and lighter in overall weight.


----------



## jeszica

Congrats to everyone with ur new purchases!  All so lovely!! I am trying to enable u ladies by this pic , the details are amazing with the marine/rosegold arty...


----------



## OrangeSherbet

mnl said:


> Purple Arty ring arrived!!!



Hi! We are twins on the purple/gold Arty. It just arrived today together with the gray enamel from the NAP sale. But this time round, no YSL boxes! Just two black NAP boxes. Grrr!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

jeszica said:


> Congrats to everyone with ur new purchases!  All so lovely!! I am trying to enable u ladies by this pic , the details are amazing with the marine/rosegold arty...
> 
> View attachment 2041452



Nice!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

unoma said:


> They are here
> Excuse my little princess fingers,she has been playing with my cosmetics AGAIN.



Congrats! Your princess must be adorable!


----------



## mnl

OrangeSherbet said:


> Hi! We are twins on the purple/gold Arty. It just arrived today together with the gray enamel from the NAP sale. But this time round, no YSL boxes! Just two black NAP boxes. Grrr!


Congrats!  I was eyeing the grey enamel one also


----------



## OrangeSherbet

mnl said:


> Congrats!  I was eyeing the grey enamel one also



Thanks! Here they are. My latest purchases.





Group shot.




Fun shot, haha 



Oh dear! Do I need a turquoise now? I also want an Arty Dots. Dear oh dear!


----------



## farmy

Oh Orangesherbet we're ring twins I've also got the gold and cream Artsy.

Who's up for a little reveal my artsys arrived today....so very very happy.


----------



## OrangeSherbet

farmy said:


> Oh Orangesherbet we're ring twins I've also got the gold and cream Artsy.
> 
> Who's up for a little reveal my artsys arrived today....so very very happy.



Me!  Congrats in advance, hehee.


----------



## OrangeSherbet

CourtneyMc22 said:


> So, I received my marine Arty at lightning speed from Saks (bought it on Thursday, got it on Saturday)! So, I couldn't resist doing a small photoshoot with my collection. As you can clearly see, I prefer gold!!  hope y'all like the pics (sorry for quality, taken on my iPhone). I think my collection is now complete. I love these rings and wear one almost everyday. They make me smile!
> 
> 
> All lined up, together!! 1) arty love 2) coral 3) green/silver 4) turquoise 5) marine



This is a beautiful rainbow of colours! Congratulations, CourtneyMc22!


----------



## farmy

Here they are


----------



## farmy

My little artsy family....


----------



## OrangeSherbet

farmy said:


> My little artsy family....



Hehee you have consistently spelt Arty as Artsy. Too cute!
I love your family. I'm so envious that you have an Arty Dots. The one that I can find in my size is from cultstatus and it's costly with shipping from Australia 
I will keep searching. Or once my bank account is a little fatter, I'll look at cultstatus again


----------



## that_claudz

farmy said:


> Here they are



Aww the silver and brown! That's what I missed out on! You also got boxes and dust bags!! They are so nice! 

Congrats to everyone and their new additions!


----------



## farmy

OrangeSherbet said:


> Hehee you have consistently spelt Arty as Artsy. Too cute!
> I love your family. I'm so envious that you have an Arty Dots. The one that I can find in my size is from cultstatus and it's costly with shipping from Australia
> I will keep searching. Or once my bank account is a little fatter, I'll look at cultstatus again





that_claudz said:


> Aww the silver and brown! That's what I missed out on! You also got boxes and dust bags!! They are so nice!
> 
> Congrats to everyone and their new additions!



They are my little arty artsy's...

Try Jean Brown in Brisbane.  I got my arty dots from them in person (and hence the addiction began).  I checked their website they didn't have any but they may get some more...just expensive though.  Or try Saks.


----------



## OrangeSherbet

farmy said:


> They are my little arty artsy's...
> 
> Try Jean Brown in Brisbane.  I got my arty dots from them in person (and hence the addiction began).  I checked their website they didn't have any but they may get some more...just expensive though.  Or try Saks.



I saw the skymint/silver on the Jean Brown website! That's on my ever-growing wishlist too... but at about SGD 490 inclusive of shipping, ouch! NAP normal price is about SGD360. Thanks for the suggestions, though. This thread has such an enabling community of Arty ring lovers, haha!


----------



## farmy

So expensive but sooooo good.


----------



## drielle

Yikes! Didn't check this thread for awhile to save my CC, and now I'm sad that I missed out! Everyone's rings look beautiful


----------



## farmy

I did notice comparing my new arty's that the YSL bag is bigger than my 'older' artys and that there was no care booklet with the new ones.  Doesn't bother me but I'm wondering if anyone else is missing the care booklet.  

The size of the rings look the same no real difference there.


----------



## NANI1972

unoma said:


> They are here
> Excuse my little princess fingers,she has been playing with my cosmetics AGAIN.





mnl said:


> Purple Arty ring arrived!!!





indi3r4 said:


> My ring is here as well! I love it  thank you so much unoma for posting the deal. It's my second helping and can't wait to get more. Comparing to my love ring, it's a tad smaller and lighter in overall weight.
> 
> View attachment 2041436





jeszica said:


> Congrats to everyone with ur new purchases!  All so lovely!! I am trying to enable u ladies by this pic , the details are amazing with the marine/rosegold arty...
> 
> View attachment 2041452





OrangeSherbet said:


> Thanks! Here they are. My latest purchases.
> 
> View attachment 2041562
> 
> 
> 
> Group shot.
> View attachment 2041563
> 
> 
> 
> Fun shot, haha
> View attachment 2041564
> 
> 
> Oh dear! Do I need a turquoise now? I also want an Arty Dots. Dear oh dear!





farmy said:


> My little artsy family....



Congrats on all of your purchases ladies! Seeing the purple one I wish I would have got that one now too! 

Great collection Courtney!

farmy purchased the same ones you did! Good choices!


----------



## NANI1972

Here's my two newest purchases!

And an updated collection pic. I really wished I would have picked up the purple one from the NAP sale too!


----------



## Leatherforever

My first foray into Arty rings! I'm not sure about the arty dots....yay or nay? Opinions please!


----------



## NANI1972

Leatherforever said:


> My first foray into Arty rings! I'm not sure about the arty dots....yay or nay? Opinions please!



While the Oval Arty is my fav, I still really like the arty dots too. I think both of your rings are lovely choices!

Can you take a mod pic of you wearing your arty dots ring? Would love to see it on.


----------



## babycinnamon

NANI1972 said:
			
		

> Here's my two newest purchases!
> 
> And an updated collection pic. I really wished I would have picked up the purple one from the NAP sale too!



congrats on your two newest babies and fabulous collection! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## unoma

More rings

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192150


----------



## NANI1972

unoma said:
			
		

> More rings
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192150



Thanks for posting!

Realllly wanted the purple but it sold out before I could grab it! :'(


----------



## Leatherforever

NANI1972 said:


> While the Oval Arty is my fav, I still really like the arty dots too. I think both of your rings are lovely choices!
> 
> Can you take a mod pic of you wearing your arty dots ring? Would love to see it on.



Here's some mod pics!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

Leatherforever said:


> Here's some mod pics!



Hi, I love your Arty Dots! Congrats on both rings. I have the same Arty Ovale as you  If you don't mind, could you take a pic of the Arty Dots worn the other way round, i.e. with the broader side at the base of your finger? Thanks in advance!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

NANI1972 said:


> Here's my two newest purchases!
> 
> And an updated collection pic. I really wished I would have picked up the purple one from the NAP sale too!



Gorgeous colours. Congratulations!


----------



## sofakingsweet

I am in a great dilemma! I cannot choose between the gold lapis, rose gold marine, or rose gold green 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321296
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321295
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312993

PLEASE HELP! The lapis looks like a beautiful royal blue in some pictures and a brighter blue in others. I'm so confused! What an awesome problem to be dealing with, lol.


----------



## unoma

sofakingsweet said:


> I am in a great dilemma! I cannot choose between the gold lapis, rose gold marine, or rose gold green
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321296
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321295
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312993
> 
> PLEASE HELP! The lapis looks like a beautiful royal blue in some pictures and a brighter blue in others. I'm so confused! What an awesome problem to be dealing with, lol.



Blue take my vote, then green and the last one.


----------



## farmy

sofakingsweet said:


> I am in a great dilemma! I cannot choose between the gold lapis, rose gold marine, or rose gold green
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321296
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321295
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312993
> 
> PLEASE HELP! The lapis looks like a beautiful royal blue in some pictures and a brighter blue in others. I'm so confused! What an awesome problem to be dealing with, lol.



All of them.....


----------



## Leatherforever

OrangeSherbet said:


> Hi, I love your Arty Dots! Congrats on both rings. I have the same Arty Ovale as you  If you don't mind, could you take a pic of the Arty Dots worn the other way round, i.e. with the broader side at the base of your finger? Thanks in advance!



Here you go!


----------



## minh

sofakingsweet said:


> I am in a great dilemma! I cannot choose between the gold lapis, rose gold marine, or rose gold green
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321296
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321295
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312993
> 
> PLEASE HELP! The lapis looks like a beautiful royal blue in some pictures and a brighter blue in others. I'm so confused! What an awesome problem to be dealing with, lol.



I looove the rose gold one!


----------



## _lili_

Leatherforever said:


> My first foray into Arty rings! I'm not sure about the arty dots....yay or nay? Opinions please!



Yay to the Arty dots  keep it.


----------



## minh

My first arty, definitely not the last one!


----------



## unoma

Hello Ladies, i would be returning one of these rings. 
If intersted, call NAP and ask them to put your name down for reservation when it becomes available.
Good luck

Rings is a size 8.
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...der&siteID=oGj7akNVsTg-EVzQyiB_8.LDu7OjkcSbxA

https://www.net-a-porter.com/produc...der&siteID=oGj7akNVsTg-AdrVG7HNk0FynkLz_.IZ9Q


----------



## OrangeSherbet

Leatherforever said:


> Here you go!



Thanks! I like that the Arty Dots looks good worn either way. But which feels more comfortable?


----------



## chicology

Leatherforever said:


> Here's some mod pics!


Love your arty dots!! I'm actually more of a fan of arty dots despite the rage on oval.


----------



## _lili_

OrangeSherbet said:


> Thanks! I like that the Arty Dots looks good worn either way. But which feels more comfortable?



Arty ovale looks and feels best worn with the stone facing up on the middle finger, Arty dots - with the stones facing down and is most comfortable on the ring finger.


----------



## annieelord

I am a bit confused, I had the nap ysl arty ring sale still open in a tab which I forgot about. Just found it and copied to another tab to double check and I can still shop from it! It's saying a couple of the rings are sold out but with some of them I can still proceed to purchase and complete it if I wish to. Do any of you think they've maybe still got some of them in stock? I'd already bought a purple one before the sale ended anyway. Just a thought.


----------



## Leatherforever

OrangeSherbet said:


> Thanks! I like that the Arty Dots looks good worn either way. But which feels more comfortable?



For me, it's more comfortable worn in my second photo, larger side in, than out. It fits best on my middle finger! I just ordered an Arty N' Colour ring so I may end up returning the dots for this ring if it looks nicer than dots IRL!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

_lili_ said:


> Arty ovale looks and feels best worn with the stone facing up on the middle finger, Arty dots - with the stones facing down and is most comfortable on the ring finger.



Thank you for your info. I ordered the Arty Dots from cultstatus. I'm not sure which finger the ring will fit. Fingers crossed that it won't be too big 



Leatherforever said:


> For me, it's more comfortable worn in my second photo, larger side in, than out. It fits best on my middle finger! I just ordered an Arty N' Colour ring so I may end up returning the dots for this ring if it looks nicer than dots IRL!



Thanks for the info. Did you get the Arty'n Colour during the sale? If so, you got a great deal. Such a hefty discount! I did try a similar ring at the YSL store here in SG but it was too bulky (too broad) and heavy for my liking. Hope you'll like it anyway!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

minh said:


> View attachment 2043234
> 
> 
> My first arty, definitely not the last one!



Congrats, minh! This was my first Arty too  I got it at full retail price from the YSL store though  And I agree that it won't be your last one, because I am now the owner of 6 rings, within a matter of months, I'm ashamed to admit. Hehee!


----------



## mrs.hu

Hi!

I have a question for all you arty experts out there.  I am new to these rings and definitely don't know as much as the rest of you ladies. 

I just purchased the gold plated dark green and purple arty ovale rings via the NAP sale and noticed the back of the rings (the band part, not the stone part) is somewhat dull appearing and looks/feels smudged compared to my other arty rings (lapis and light green) that i recently got full price from NAP and the gold one I got on sale. The "yves saint Laurent" stamp behind the stone looks a bit different too. Is this all normal? Is the gold plating different on the various rings? 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## ckdbwlswpsl

Hi ladies!

Im looking into purchasing my first arty ovale!

I was hoping you could help me decide between the lapis and the cream with gold!!!!
Also- is a seven the average size?
I think i am either a 6 or 7 for my middle and inde fingers so should I go with 7 to be safe?

If anyone has comparison pictures of lapis and cream... Please share


----------



## LoracNJ

First time posting in this forum. Just wanted to let you guys know that some of the Arty rings that were on sale on the International NAP website are available again.

I just ordered these 2 and I think they might have some left:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/intl/product/312967

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164214

If you are in the US call the customer service number. I spoke to an awesome lady who waived the shipping fee on the 2nd ring for me. Also if you live in the US for some reason the rings actually come out cheaper than the price on the site right now.

Other rings that are on sale are starting to pop back up. I think someone said they were looking for the purple one:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164215

Not sure the name of the color but this one is also back and so is the gold on gold:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312992

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192148


----------



## OrangeSherbet

mrs.hu said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have a question for all you arty experts out there.  I am new to these rings and definitely don't know as much as the rest of you ladies.
> 
> I just purchased the gold plated dark green and purple arty ovale rings via the NAP sale and noticed the back of the rings (the band part, not the stone part) is somewhat dull appearing and looks/feels smudged compared to my other arty rings (lapis and light green) that i recently got full price from NAP and the gold one I got on sale. The "yves saint Laurent" stamp behind the stone looks a bit different too. Is this all normal? Is the gold plating different on the various rings?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Yes, I noticed the differences too. The gold on my purple/gold Arty looked duller and after rubbing it with felt cloth, it became just a tad shinier. Still not as 'golden' as my other Artys. Also, the band itself and the engraving of the YSL name are thicker than the other non-sale Artys. I'm suspecting that the purple/gold is from a much older season. But I'm going to email NAP with comparison pics to ask for their explanation.


----------



## mrs.hu

OrangeSherbet said:


> Yes, I noticed the differences too. The gold on my purple/gold Arty looked duller and after rubbing it with felt cloth, it became just a tad shinier. Still not as 'golden' as my other Artys. Also, the band itself and the engraving of the YSL name are thicker than the other non-sale Artys. I'm suspecting that the purple/gold is from a much older season. But I'm going to email NAP with comparison pics to ask for their explanation.



Thank you for your response! Please keep me updated as to what NAP says. I wondered too if they are just from an older season but still not sure why they'd be duller.


----------



## that_claudz

LoracNJ said:


> First time posting in this forum. Just wanted to let you guys know that some of the Arty rings that were on sale on the International NAP website are available again.
> 
> I just ordered these 2 and I think they might have some left:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/intl/product/312967
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164214
> 
> If you are in the US call the customer service number. I spoke to an awesome lady who waived the shipping fee on the 2nd ring for me. Also if you live in the US for some reason the rings actually come out cheaper than the price on the site right now.
> 
> Other rings that are on sale are starting to pop back up. I think someone said they were looking for the purple one:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164215
> 
> Not sure the name of the color but this one is also back and so is the gold on gold:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312992
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192148



How odd, when you click on YSL- it doesn't come up!


----------



## minh

OrangeSherbet said:


> Congrats, minh! This was my first Arty too  I got it at full retail price from the YSL store though  And I agree that it won't be your last one, because I am now the owner of 6 rings, within a matter of months, I'm ashamed to admit. Hehee!



6 rings? oh I'm so jealous! After winter sales I'm :banned: but in a few month we'll see..


----------



## friedargh

Just received these from NAP!

I need help choosing between these two. The purple is much more plummy in real life though. I did expect the one on the left to be a bit more brown/darker, but the marbling in it is so pretty.

Sorry about the phone quality photos


----------



## minh

friedargh said:


> Just received these from NAP!
> 
> I need help choosing between these two. The purple is much more plummy in real life though. I did expect the one on the left to be a bit more brown/darker, but the marbling in it is so pretty.
> 
> Sorry about the phone quality photos



I also got the brown one during NAP sale and I love it. However, the second one is also very tempting...  Any chance to keep both, I'm pretty sure you wouldn't regret it!


----------



## Leatherforever

OrangeSherbet said:


> Thanks for the info. Did you get the Arty'n Colour during the sale? If so, you got a great deal. Such a hefty discount! I did try a similar ring at the YSL store here in SG but it was too bulky (too broad) and heavy for my liking. Hope you'll like it anyway!



Just arrived but it's faulty-green bit on the inside of the ring, and It's quite heavy-will be returning it!


----------



## _lili_

OrangeSherbet said:


> Thank you for your info. I ordered the Arty Dots from cultstatus. I'm not sure which finger the ring will fit. Fingers crossed that it won't be too big



I forgot to mention, I found the Arty Dots I have to be a larger fit than the Arty ovale. My 6 is more like a 6.5. Good luck with the fit!


----------



## leamb

newly in love with Arty Dots!
I've been getting the Oval one but i realise now the Dots is just as pretty!!

from NAP sale


----------



## NANI1972

friedargh said:


> Just received these from NAP!
> 
> I need help choosing between these two. The purple is much more plummy in real life though. I did expect the one on the left to be a bit more brown/darker, but the marbling in it is so pretty.
> 
> Sorry about the phone quality photos



I love both! I was able to score the purple one late last night! Yipppeeee!


----------



## NANI1972

leamb said:


> newly in love with Arty Dots!
> I've been getting the Oval one but i realise now the Dots is just as pretty!!
> 
> from NAP sale



Pretty, congrats! I think the dots looks better turned around the other way. Just sayin', try it! lol


----------



## friedargh

minh said:


> I also got the brown one during NAP sale and I love it. However, the second one is also very tempting...  Any chance to keep both, I'm pretty sure you wouldn't regret it!



I am tempted to keep both! Just a bit afraid that I will end up wearing one more than the other  I suppose they have a good resale value seeing as they were on sale.


----------



## OrangeSherbet

friedargh said:


> Just received these from NAP!
> 
> I need help choosing between these two. The purple is much more plummy in real life though. I did expect the one on the left to be a bit more brown/darker, but the marbling in it is so pretty.
> 
> Sorry about the phone quality photos



I have both and I recommend keeping both of them. They are different enough to switch about.


----------



## OrangeSherbet

_lili_ said:


> I forgot to mention, I found the Arty Dots I have to be a larger fit than the Arty ovale. My 6 is more like a 6.5. Good luck with the fit!



Oh dear I ordered a size 5, just like my other Artys. I hope it won't be too big. I would have to try the sticky tape method that some of the ladies here have suggested. Thanks for the info!


----------



## _lili_

OrangeSherbet said:


> Oh dear I ordered a size 5, just like my other Artys. I hope it won't be too big. I would have to try the sticky tape method that some of the ladies here have suggested. Thanks for the info!



It should still be ok. Keep us posted!


----------



## Yoda143

Finally took some pictures of my NAP sale purchases last night, as promised. They're both beautifully detailed, but I definitely prefer the Arty Dots over the Oval. FYI: TTS for Dots, one size up for Oval.


----------



## lillyxoxo

Hello all  
Been a long time lurker on this thread (6months+) and have been admiring all of your beautiful rings! Just thought I'd make my first post because I discovered the new collection of artys online on the selfridges website and thought you'd like to see! http://www.selfridges.com/webapp/wc...Id=12151&langId=-1&freeText=ARTY+RING&x=0&y=0
The stones are nowhere near as pretty as the old collections, and the price has gone up to £215!


----------



## friedargh

Yoda143 said:


> Finally took some pictures of my NAP sale purchases last night, as promised. They're both beautifully detailed, but I definitely prefer the Arty Dots over the Oval. FYI: TTS for Dots, one size up for Oval.



Love the rings AND nailpolish


----------



## unoma

lillyxoxo said:


> Hello all
> Been a long time lurker on this thread (6months+) and have been admiring all of your beautiful rings! Just thought I'd make my first post because I discovered the new collection of artys online on the selfridges website and thought you'd like to see! http://www.selfridges.com/webapp/wc...Id=12151&langId=-1&freeText=ARTY+RING&x=0&y=0
> The stones are nowhere near as pretty as the old collections, and the price has gone up to £215!



Wow but some are still £180


----------



## farmy

friedargh said:


> Love the rings AND nailpolish



Beat me to it.  Fantastic polish shade!


----------



## dk2504

Ladies, has anyone seen a gold/black onyx ring anywhere?


----------



## jOrange

Hey ladies,
I received my Arty ring today..need your help. I don't know if to keep it or not. Looks weird without a stone but thinking that they all went up in price and I got this on sale...hmm  What would you do?


----------



## OrangeSherbet

dk2504 said:


> Ladies, has anyone seen a gold/black onyx ring anywhere?



Is this the one you're referring to?
http://www.cultstatus.com.au/product_view.php?id=1625


----------



## OrangeSherbet

jOrange said:


> Hey ladies,
> I received my Arty ring today..need your help. I don't know if to keep it or not. Looks weird without a stone but thinking that they all went up in price and I got this on sale...hmm  What would you do?



Hi! Sorry that you're having doubts. It's a stunner, no doubt. It somehow reminds me of the story of King Midas, haha! It's like he touched the Arty and the stone turned to gold! But that was precisely why I decided not to buy it. Because I love the glass stones in Arty rings. 
Having said that, it's an unusual Arty. And at a great price too! Ask your family and friends for advice because they get to see it on in real life.


----------



## unoma

jOrange said:


> Hey ladies,
> I received my Arty ring today..need your help. I don't know if to keep it or not. Looks weird without a stone but thinking that they all went up in price and I got this on sale...hmm  What would you do?



Was it this ring you bought?
I would return it. I like arty rings with stones
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192148


----------



## friedargh

jOrange said:


> Hey ladies,
> I received my Arty ring today..need your help. I don't know if to keep it or not. Looks weird without a stone but thinking that they all went up in price and I got this on sale...hmm  What would you do?



It is very unique but I have to say that I wasn't a huge fan when I saw this online - perhaps there is just too much gold? One thing I'd be concerned about is the gold on the 'stone' tarnishing or rubbing off, as others have experienced with the band of their artys. I definitely prefer the ones with glass, but really it's up to you!

HTH


----------



## Yoda143

friedargh said:


> Love the rings AND nailpolish





farmy said:


> Beat me to it.  Fantastic polish shade!



Aww, thank you! Nail polish is Chanel Particuliere, pretty old color but still love it


----------



## Yoda143

jOrange said:


> Hey ladies,
> I received my Arty ring today..need your help. I don't know if to keep it or not. Looks weird without a stone but thinking that they all went up in price and I got this on sale...hmm  What would you do?



I saw this during the NAP sale, I personally don't like it. And I don't think you should justify keeping it just because it was on sale, if you're never going to wear it. There were plenty of other Ovals WITH stones on sale.

I say return it and wait for an Oval that you love, even if it is full price. At least you'll get your money's worth.


----------



## that_claudz

Yoda143 said:


> I saw this during the NAP sale, I personally don't like it. And I don't think you should justify keeping it just because it was on sale, if you're never going to wear it. There were plenty of other Ovals WITH stones on sale.
> 
> I say return it and wait for an Oval that you love, even if it is full price. At least you'll get your money's worth.



Great advice. I agree! No point keeping something because it was "sale" if you won't love it as much!


----------



## jOrange

Thank you so so much!!! It is really a great advice...I will return the ring! I asked the customer service if there is the possibility to get a returned sale-ring and she told me that those would not be available for the customers.


----------



## mrs.hu

jOrange said:


> Hey ladies,
> I received my Arty ring today..need your help. I don't know if to keep it or not. Looks weird without a stone but thinking that they all went up in price and I got this on sale...hmm  What would you do?



Hi, I think this ring looks nice on you!

I purchased this ring on sale also from NAP.  I definitely don't like it as much as the ones with stones but I think I will keep mine anyway since it was on sale and unique. I can also just wear it when I am wearing an outfit that doesn't match any of my other arty rings with colored stones. I also live in the US so it would cost a decent amount to ship it back anyway. If it was free shipping back then I would possibly return it.


----------



## jOrange

mrs.hu said:


> Hi, I think this ring looks nice on you!
> 
> I purchased this ring on sale also from NAP.  I definitely don't like it as much as the ones with stones but I think I will keep mine anyway since it was on sale and unique. I can also just wear it when I am wearing an outfit that doesn't match any of my other arty rings with colored stones. I also live in the US so it would cost a decent amount to ship it back anyway. If it was free shipping back then I would possibly return it.


Are you sure you don't have free returns? 
I am from Europe, here there are...But if you don t have then it really isn't worth it to send it back. 
The ring doesn't look bad, I think it is just unusual!! 
I didn't see the other stone rings when I bought this, I was in such a hurry and I shopped it by phone because I couldn't access their webpage.  Anyway, it is a nice ring!


----------



## dk2504

OrangeSherbet said:


> Is this the one you're referring to?
> http://www.cultstatus.com.au/product_view.php?id=1625



Yes! Thanks for the help OrangeSherbert  I can't find it anywhere in the US!


----------



## unoma

dk2504 said:


> Yes! Thanks for the help OrangeSherbert  I can't find it anywhere in the US!



NAP has these
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321295
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/312970


----------



## unoma

dk2504 said:


> Yes! Thanks for the help OrangeSherbert  I can't find it anywhere in the US!



And 
http://www.cricket-fashion.com/acce...nium-plated-ring-with-black-glass-stone-p9725

http://www.cricket-fashion.com/acce...d-plated-ring-with-blue-and-gold-stone-p10616


----------



## OrangeSherbet

My Arty Dots has arrived! It is about the same size as my other Artys, thank goodness. I somehow like how it looks on the ring finger, so I might have to do the sticky tape trick  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Leatherforever

OrangeSherbet said:


> My Arty Dots has arrived! It is about the same size as my other Artys, thank goodness. I somehow like how it looks on the ring finger, so I might have to do the sticky tape trick  Thanks for letting me share.



Gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

mrs.hu said:


> Thank you for your response! Please keep me updated as to what NAP says. I wondered too if they are just from an older season but still not sure why they'd be duller.



Hi, 
NAP replied to my email with this:

"The Yves Saint Laurent arty rings have a textured
finish that differs per item. Each ring has a unique
beauty, the brand stamp ensure authenticity per
ring but may also differ per style."

Doesn't sound too convincing. They did offer a refund if I so wished, but I told them I'm keeping the ring (purple is my favourite colour!) so no need. I don't doubt its authenticity. I just think that it's from a few or many seasons ago.

One more thing, for not sending me the rings in the YSL boxes and pouches, NAP claimed that it was already stated in the sale description. I did not see that? Did you? So I gave them links where some of you ladies recieved the boxes, and they gave me a credit of £25, valid for 12 months. Oh no, more spending? Hehee.


----------



## OrangeSherbet

Leatherforever said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!!



Thank you, Leatherforever


----------



## that_claudz

OrangeSherbet said:


> My Arty Dots has arrived! It is about the same size as my other Artys, thank goodness. I somehow like how it looks on the ring finger, so I might have to do the sticky tape trick  Thanks for letting me share.



Love!


----------



## mrs.hu

OrangeSherbet said:


> Hi,
> NAP replied to my email with this:
> 
> "The Yves Saint Laurent arty rings have a textured
> finish that differs per item. Each ring has a unique
> beauty, the brand stamp ensure authenticity per
> ring but may also differ per style."
> 
> Doesn't sound too convincing. They did offer a refund if I so wished, but I told them I'm keeping the ring (purple is my favourite colour!) so no need. I don't doubt its authenticity. I just think that it's from a few or many seasons ago.
> 
> One more thing, for not sending me the rings in the YSL boxes and pouches, NAP claimed that it was already stated in the sale description. I did not see that? Did you? So I gave them links where some of you ladies recieved the boxes, and they gave me a credit of £25, valid for 12 months. Oh no, more spending? Hehee.



Hi! I also emailed them and they told me the same thing. I sent photos too. I'm just gonna keep them too. The sale price was too good 

As for the boxes, I actually did receive YSL boxes and pouches, though the 2 that were duller came in larger pouches that seemed like they were meant for larger jewelry items. Weird. Plus, I did not see anything in the description about no boxes or pouches.


----------



## farmy

mrs.hu said:


> Hi! I also emailed them and they told me the same thing. I sent photos too. I'm just gonna keep them too. The sale price was too good
> 
> As for the boxes, I actually did receive YSL boxes and pouches, though the 2 that were duller came in larger pouches that seemed like they were meant for larger jewelry items. Weird. Plus, I did not see anything in the description about no boxes or pouches.



I did notice that the pouches that I recieved my 'newer' arty's in were much bigger than the original size, almost twice the size.


----------



## mrs.hu

farmy said:


> I did notice that the pouches that I recieved my 'newer' arty's in were much bigger than the original size, almost twice the size.



It's weird how inconsistent they have been. I bought two new ones at full price from the US website within the last month and received YSL boxes and normal sized pouches. However when I purchased the on sale artys from the UK website, I received one normal size pouch and 2 larger pouches. At least I received boxes for all of  them, so can't complain too much!


----------



## ckdbwlswpsl

Just ordered the all gold arty ovale in size 8! I have big knuckles so hopefully it fits on my middle finger... I vaguely remember trying a 7 on my index finger and it was tight. Crossing my fingers!

I couldn't decide if I wanted the lapis or the cream... And since the all gold is a versatile, neutral one and it was 50% off on NaP, I jumped to it! Wheeeee


----------



## jen_sparro

OrangeSherbet said:


> My Arty Dots has arrived! It is about the same size as my other Artys, thank goodness. I somehow like how it looks on the ring finger, so I might have to do the sticky tape trick  Thanks for letting me share.



Gorgeous! You're building quite the collection aren't you? 
I'm thinking I might order my first silver Arty ring (on sale at NAP)... it's the one with the lemon glass stone  So tempting...


----------



## mrs.hu

jen_sparro said:


> Gorgeous! You're building quite the collection aren't you?
> I'm thinking I might order my first silver Arty ring (on sale at NAP)... it's the one with the lemon glass stone  So tempting...



I don't see anymore rings on sale. Is there a link for any silver artys on sale? 
PS - yes, buy it!


----------



## jen_sparro

mrs.hu said:


> I don't see anymore rings on sale. Is there a link for any silver artys on sale?
> PS - yes, buy it!



It was on the international site earlier today... they've taken the ring I was looking at off, so I assume it sold out  I need to learn to just buy now and think later!!


----------



## soleilbrun

jen_sparro said:


> It was on the international site earlier today... they've taken the ring I was looking at off, so I assume it sold out  I need to learn to *just buy now and think later!*!



This works for me! I was wondering where you were. All these rings popping up and no Jen, bizarre! I did get a silver arty and I love it. Trying to get a few more silvers. Don't stay way too long


----------



## lillyxoxo

http://www.harveynichols.com/womens...ings/s410583-arty-dots-ring.html?colour=BEIGE

bargain on the arty brown dots if anyone is interested..wish it was in my size!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

that_claudz said:


> Love!



Thank you!



mrs.hu said:


> Hi! I also emailed them and they told me the same thing. I sent photos too. I'm just gonna keep them too. The sale price was too good
> 
> As for the boxes, I actually did receive YSL boxes and pouches, though the 2 that were duller came in larger pouches that seemed like they were meant for larger jewelry items. Weird. Plus, I did not see anything in the description about no boxes or pouches.



Hi, yes, the purple Arty is sooo pretty  And at least you got the boxes and pouches, so that's great!



jen_sparro said:


> Gorgeous! You're building quite the collection aren't you?
> I'm thinking I might order my first silver Arty ring (on sale at NAP)... it's the one with the lemon glass stone  So tempting...



Haha, yes. All in a matter of 2 months! The rings are very addictive and so is this thread! Hope you'll find your silver Arty soon 



lillyxoxo said:


> http://www.harveynichols.com/womens...ings/s410583-arty-dots-ring.html?colour=BEIGE
> 
> bargain on the arty brown dots if anyone is interested..wish it was in my size!



That's a beautiful Arty Dots. But only size 6 is available now


----------



## OrangeSherbet

Leatherforever said:


> Just arrived but it's faulty-green bit on the inside of the ring, and It's quite heavy-will be returning it!



Oh that's too bad? Did you take any pics of the green part?


----------



## jen_sparro

soleilbrun said:


> This works for me! I was wondering where you were. All these rings popping up and no Jen, bizarre! I did get a silver arty and I love it. Trying to get a few more silvers. Don't stay way too long



Hehe I was trying to be good  now I'm determined to find that silver ring (and the wood one), I'll be ordering the cream gold Arty soon, I just can't believe they're stopping production of these beauties!!


----------



## soleilbrun

jen_sparro said:


> Hehe I was trying to be good  now I'm determined to find that silver ring (and the wood one), I'll be ordering the cream gold Arty soon, I just can't believe they're stopping production of these beauties!!



I was lusting after the wood one but when I finally got it, it was so bland against my skin. Blended in too much all you saw was the gold but it is sooo beautiful. I hope it does more for you than it did for me. It seems to be as rare as a unicorn!


----------



## jen_sparro

soleilbrun said:


> I was lusting after the wood one but when I finally got it, it was so bland against my skin. Blended in too much all you saw was the gold but it is sooo beautiful. I hope it does more for you than it did for me. It seems to be as rare as a unicorn!



I know  as rare as unicorns indeed! But you know how persistent I am, if I can wait four years for my Muse Two, I can wait a few for a ring surely? 

At least the cream ring is still hanging around!


----------



## Leatherforever

OrangeSherbet said:


> Oh that's too bad? Did you take any pics of the green part?



unfortunately no pics! It had a small green dot on the inside of the band, and the gold already looked quite rusty and worn. I returned for a refund


----------



## sep

I don't think I've ever posted any of the 3 of my arty rings on here although I always come check out all of you ladies gorgeous rings...  Thought I'd post a pic of my turquoise one...


----------



## sep

jOrange said:


> Hey ladies,
> I received my Arty ring today..need your help. I don't know if to keep it or not. Looks weird without a stone but thinking that they all went up in price and I got this on sale...hmm  What would you do?



I absolutely love the all gold! I would love to get this one next!!!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

sep said:


> I don't think I've ever posted any of the 3 of my arty rings on here although I always come check out all of you ladies gorgeous rings...  Thought I'd post a pic of my turquoise one...



Wow, I love your other ring as well! The turquoise Arty, your nails and that Balenciaga bag look so great together. May I see your other Artys?


----------



## that_claudz

sep said:


> I don't think I've ever posted any of the 3 of my arty rings on here although I always come check out all of you ladies gorgeous rings...  Thought I'd post a pic of my turquoise one...



Cute manicure too!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

sep said:


> I don't think I've ever posted any of the 3 of my arty rings on here although I always come check out all of you ladies gorgeous rings...  Thought I'd post a pic of my turquoise one...



gorgeous! What polish are you wearing?


----------



## bonjourzoe

is there a thread to authenticate ysl arty rings?  i just bought one from a seller on craigslist with full package and receipt (from ssense) but i realized the back of the ring is rough instead of smooth, unlike the pictures from legit websites


----------



## unoma

bonjourzoe said:


> is there a thread to authenticate ysl arty rings?  i just bought one from a seller on craigslist with full package and receipt (from ssense) but i realized the back of the ring is rough instead of smooth, unlike the pictures from legit websites



You can try posting the auction here.
Good luck

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-sai...se-read-rules-use-format-post-534837-489.html


----------



## bbagsforever

My YSL ring...thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Fab_

Very pretty bbagsforever!


My one and only arty ring .


----------



## unoma

bbagsforever said:


> My YSL ring...thanks for letting me share!



We are rings twins


----------



## unoma

Fab_ said:


> Very pretty bbagsforever!
> 
> 
> My one and only arty ring .



Hello and welcome.
Perfect shade of Pink
Did you buy it on sale
Enjoy


----------



## Fab_

unoma said:


> Hello and welcome.
> Perfect shade of Pink
> Did you buy it on sale
> Enjoy


Thank you very much  !
Unfortunately I've bought it for the original price, but I love it any way. I'm thinking about also buying the turquoise one. Too bad the rings are being discontinued.


----------



## soleilbrun

Fab_ said:


> Thank you very much  !
> Unfortunately I've bought it for the original price, but I love it any way. I'm thinking about also buying the turquoise one. Too bad the rings are being discontinued.



There'sa turquoise and coral on ebay right now at a decent price. Not my listings of course! I am in now way trying to corrupt you


----------



## xJOLE

Hi ladies, sorry if this has been discussed before, but I can't seem to find any definite answers: are the arty oval rings being discontinued? I can't seem to find them on any of the usual websites that I've seen them on before, and my local retailer rarely has any in stock..


----------



## reenav

hello ladies, arty dots on sale at SAKS  size 7 n 8 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=Yves+Saint+Laurent&N=306418144&bmUID=jPd5cG2


----------



## jen_sparro

sep said:


> I don't think I've ever posted any of the 3 of my arty rings on here although I always come check out all of you ladies gorgeous rings...  Thought I'd post a pic of my turquoise one...



What colour is your Bbag? It's stealing the limelight from your Arty ring!


----------



## sep

jen_sparro said:


> What colour is your Bbag? It's stealing the limelight from your Arty ring!



Haha!   It's Vert Thyme from 2008


----------



## soleilbrun

Here are a few for sale, not my listings.

pink size 6: http://www.videdressing.com/bagues/yves-saint-laurent/p-1112459.html

turquoise size 7: http://www.videdressing.com/bagues/yves-saint-laurent/p-1117460.html


----------



## unoma

ARTY DOTS RING
Pre-Sale Price: £180.00 Now: £72.00 

http://www.harveynichols.com/womens...ery/s410584-arty-dots-ring.html?colour=PURPLE


----------



## soleilbrun

unoma said:


> ARTY DOTS RING
> Pre-Sale Price: £180.00 Now: £72.00
> 
> http://www.harveynichols.com/womens...ery/s410584-arty-dots-ring.html?colour=PURPLE



I have been trying to put that ring in my cart for some time now, it won't work. Hopefully someone else is more successful than me.


----------



## unoma

soleilbrun said:


> I have been trying to put that ring in my cart for some time now, it won't work. Hopefully someone else is more successful than me.



Hmm, i just tried it and it worked for me.
Try clicking on the colour and then the size.


----------



## soleilbrun

unoma said:


> Hmm, i just tried it and it worked for me.
> Try clicking on the colour and then the size.



All gone, too bad for me!!!


----------



## KathSummers

Hi everyone!


I received the artsy ring yesterday in a size 8 and it is slightly big. Please let me know if this is normal, it does not fall off my finger at all but I can move it back and forth quite easily. I tried it last night when I got back from the cold and it seemed bigger on my finger than this morning, now it's not so loose. Im afraid if I exchange it to a size 7 it will be too small. Please share your thoughts as Im dying to wear it! 

Thank you!


----------



## that_claudz

KathSummers said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I received the artsy ring yesterday in a size 8 and it is slightly big. Please let me know if this is normal, it does not fall off my finger at all but I can move it back and forth quite easily. I tried it last night when I got back from the cold and it seemed bigger on my finger than this morning, now it's not so loose. Im afraid if I exchange it to a size 7 it will be too small. Please share your thoughts as Im dying to wear it!
> 
> Thank you!



My 8 was too big and I used double sided tape as others suggested. If I don't the ring falls off. It was disappointing because I measured my finger and was recommended by NAP that 8 would be ok. I thought the 7 might have been too small but in hind sight the 7 would be fine for me as I have to use thick tape in my 8 to stop it from falling off. Returning it wasn't an option for me as I live in Australia. I'd say make the decision based on how loose it is.


----------



## Kyanite

Girls, do you new colors of arty rings? 












So are the arty oval rings being discontinued? Or it is a new collection from Saint Laurent?


----------



## Kyanite

There are 5 new colors on Cultstatus...


----------



## soleilbrun

I'm now beginning to think that this is just a way for this Slimane character to boost sales. Everyone panics about items being discontinued and goes into a buying frenzy then he can say that sells augmented by X% under his direction. Not a bad strategy, huh?


----------



## Kyanite

Good strategy.... to raise a price (((( now it is 320!!! Without tax


----------



## jen_sparro

Kyanite said:


> There are 5 new colors on Cultstatus...



According to the Cultstatus blog, these are the last ones to be produced, i.e.. the last season. Whether or not this is true, who knows? 

ps. Slimane, I'd be seriously grateful if you didn't discontinue these babies... I love them so


----------



## soleilbrun

Kyanite said:


> Good strategy.... to raise a price (((( *now it is 320!!! Without tax*



They are pure evil!


----------



## KathSummers

My beautiful new ring from nap


----------



## fettfleck

Got that one at the NAP sale. So now my Artys have doubled...


----------



## caffeinatedchoc

MayMay22 said:


> I  ordered Green/rose gold ring from Liberty few days ago with 50% discount and I just received it yesterday.. I thought it would be a last Arty ring for me... But...no no no. I get a surprised belated New Year present this morning... It is the brown/gold ring... I am on the moon now
> 
> So these are additional pieces for my Arty collection (and may be last two)


the green is so gorgeous!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

KathSummers said:


> My beautiful new ring from nap



What a pretty ring! Your nails are beautifully done too!




fettfleck said:


> Got that one at the NAP sale. So now my Artys have doubled...



I have the same brown one, which I bought at retail from the YSL store here in Singapore, so congrats, fettfleck for scoring a great bargain! I told you that you couldn't stop at one, didn't I? Hehee.


----------



## xJOLE

Hey ladies, I just purchased and arty oval ring preloved. I was wondering how you ladies clean your rings? It's in fairly good condition, but I've noticed that the metal is looking a little 'cloudy,' if that makes sense. I've attached a photo that hopefully shows you what I mean.


----------



## munkeebag81

Beautiful! 




KathSummers said:


> My beautiful new ring from nap


----------



## FashionFeverNL

Love the Arty rings! Too bad I was too late to score one in the NAP sale.

fashion-fever.nl/wp-content/upload/2013/01/DSC_0439.jpg

My small collection!


----------



## unoma

FashionFeverNL said:


> Love the Arty rings! Too bad I was too late to score one in the NAP sale.
> 
> fashion-fever.nl/wp-content/upload/2013/01/DSC_0439.jpg
> 
> My small collection!



Love your collection


----------



## fettfleck

OrangeSherbet said:


> What a pretty ring! Your nails are beautifully done too!
> 
> 
> I have the same brown one, which I bought at retail from the YSL store here in Singapore, so congrats, fettfleck for scoring a great bargain! I told you that you couldn't stop at one, didn't I? Hehee.



Thank you! Ya, you were right, I really want more colors now. I find that the Arty is a wonderful ring with which you can really jazz up your outfit! 

It really would be a pity, if they discontinued this model!


----------



## cherlynk

Hello! Does anybody know how much an arty costs in singapore boutiques now? Thanks!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

cherlynk said:


> Hello! Does anybody know how much an arty costs in singapore boutiques now? Thanks!



I got my Arty for SGD400 in late November. You can call the store to ask.


----------



## cherlynk

OrangeSherbet said:


> I got my Arty for SGD400 in late November. You can call the store to ask.



Thank you!  ahh, I remember those days where they costed only SGD280.


----------



## KathSummers

Exchanged my pink arty to the cream one in a smaller size, now Im completely happy!


----------



## Leatherforever

How do you all care and maintain your arty ovals? Do you use any product to clean after use? I make sure I don't have any moisturiser / perfume near my hands when wearing, but how do you keep it from going brassy or dirty after use? Thanks!


----------



## unoma

KathSummers said:


> Exchanged my pink arty to the cream one in a smaller size, now Im completely happy!



Perfect choice.
Congrats


----------



## xJOLE

Leatherforever said:


> How do you all care and maintain your arty ovals? Do you use any product to clean after use? I make sure I don't have any moisturiser / perfume near my hands when wearing, but how do you keep it from going brassy or dirty after use? Thanks!



I asked a similar question after trying to search for the answer.. Nobody seems inclined to answer, lol.


----------



## QTbebe

Leatherforever said:


> How do you all care and maintain your arty ovals? Do you use any product to clean after use? I make sure I don't have any moisturiser / perfume near my hands when wearing, but how do you keep it from going brassy or dirty after use? Thanks!





xJOLE said:


> I asked a similar question after trying to search for the answer.. Nobody seems inclined to answer, lol.



well for me, I don't do anything special, even with my erings, I just apply hand lotion as usual.


----------



## samiyahk

So excites managed to get the blue and pink cipria arty from ysl in gunmetal!! After searching everwhere since i saw it on this thread managed to find a store that still hav them in stock &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## cherlynk

samiyahk said:


> So excites managed to get the blue and pink cipria arty from ysl in gunmetal!! After searching everwhere since i saw it on this thread managed to find a store that still hav them in stock &#65533;&#65533;



Congratulations!! Do a reveal!


----------



## tnt134

samiyahk said:


> So excites managed to get the blue and pink cipria arty from ysl in gunmetal!! After searching everwhere since i saw it on this thread managed to find a store that still hav them in stock &#65533;&#65533;



Congrats !! What store did you buy them from if you don't mind sharing )?? Thanks


----------



## samiyahk

They have a few left in the ysl store on sloane street ... Will try and post a pic wen i can figure out how to do it as not sure how to do it...


----------



## tnt134

samiyahk said:


> They have a few left in the ysl store on sloane street ... Will try and post a pic wen i can figure out how to do it as not sure how to do it...



Do ya know if they have any size 5 left ) thanks lots


----------



## samiyahk

i bought size 6..they had 3 more left and bond st ysl definitely have a few in size 4 and 5 left.. hope that helps...they are simply stunning!

i got two rings: the cipria with gunmetal hw and the honeyglaze ring with antique gold finish


----------



## jdragonx3

My arty..I love it so much!  My boyfriend bought it for me for our 4 year anniversary
sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/314892_787950750244_1640820243_n.jpg

Can someone tell me if this is real or not???
http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...6324665?pt=Gemstone_Rings&hash=item51a7b9d4b9


----------



## tnt134

samiyahk said:


> i bought size 6..they had 3 more left and bond st ysl definitely have a few in size 4 and 5 left.. hope that helps...they are simply stunning!
> 
> i got two rings: the cipria with gunmetal hw and the honeyglaze ring with antique gold finish


How much did you pay for them ? Thanks


----------



## samiyahk

£180


----------



## Glamnatic

New arty ring in azure !


----------



## KaraNV

Glamnatic said:


> New arty ring in azure !



WOW!! That is really pretty


----------



## Glamnatic

samiyahk said:


> i bought size 6..they had 3 more left and bond st ysl definitely have a few in size 4 and 5 left.. hope that helps...they are simply stunning!
> 
> i got two rings: the cipria with gunmetal hw and the honeyglaze ring with antique gold finish



I'm in love with cipria! Do you know if they ship internationally?


----------



## ckdbwlswpsl

Glamnatic said:


> New arty ring in azure !



Ohmygoodness where did you find this? Ive been looking for this forever


----------



## NeonLights

Glamnatic said:


> New arty ring in azure !



Looooove! So pretty


----------



## Skydancerdawn

Here's mine


----------



## tnt134

Glamnatic said:


> New arty ring in azure !


Did u get it from ebay?? )


----------



## cherlynk

free shipping on net-a-porter


----------



## mx1

hey all!

any idea how much the arty cuff is going for? preferably in GBP but any other currency would be helpful too! can't find it on the YSL website at all........

TIA!


----------



## minh

mx1 said:


> hey all!
> 
> any idea how much the arty cuff is going for? preferably in GBP but any other currency would be helpful too! can't find it on the YSL website at all........
> 
> TIA!



regular price was 370 euro, it was on sale here: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/163388


----------



## ckdbwlswpsl

Hi Ladies!
Bought myself an all gold arty on sale from NAP but I'm in Hawaii and the YSL on Waikiki Beach seems to have most colors! So I treated myself to a turquoise one in size 5 (my gold in 7 fits my index finger) as a Hawaii Memorabilia!


----------



## seasandsun

Who know what is the circumference of the size5 arty ring? I'm about to press put in cart tonight^^ pls pls.


----------



## seasandsun

ckdbwlswpsl said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Bought myself an all gold arty on sale from NAP but I'm in Hawaii and the YSL on Waikiki Beach seems to have most colors! So I treated myself to a turquoise one in size 5 (my gold in 7 fits my index finger) as a Hawaii Memorabilia!


How small of the size5? I'm about to get it. Would you mind measure the circumference. Thank you in advance.^^


----------



## Glamnatic

mx1 said:


> hey all!
> 
> any idea how much the arty cuff is going for? preferably in GBP but any other currency would be helpful too! can't find it on the YSL website at all........
> 
> TIA!



Hi you can find the arty cuff on this website: http://www.cricket-fashion.com they retail at £235 




tnt134 said:


> Did u get it from ebay?? )





ckdbwlswpsl said:


> Ohmygoodness where did you find this? Ive been looking for this forever



Hi! I did get it on ebay, they pop up time to time


----------



## Glamnatic

For those in search of these beauty, a listing on eBay just appeared the sky/mint arty ring with BIN price for 260! : http://www.ebay.com/itm/230944426922


----------



## tnt134

Glamnatic said:


> Hi you can find the arty cuff on this website: http://www.cricket-fashion.com they retail at £235
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I did get it on ebay, they pop up time to time


It must be the one that I was interested in before ) lucky u. Me and the seller both agreed on the price then she changed her mind ( so I didn't get it in the end


----------



## Glamnatic

tnt134 said:


> It must be the one that I was interested in before ) lucky u. Me and the seller both agreed on the price then she changed her mind ( so I didn't get it in the end



Seller was "rosielisgod" ? I bought it back on December and was the only bidder


----------



## NJU73K

ahh i'm so devastated.
I purchased a size 8 ages ago and had to return it due to it being too snug on my finger.
Then i purchased the size 9 on NAP and it's still tight! why!!!


----------



## erinrose

NJU73K said:


> ahh i'm so devastated.
> I purchased a size 8 ages ago and had to return it due to it being too snug on my finger.
> Then i purchased the size 9 on NAP and it's still tight! why!!!



Sizing of the arty rings can be very inconsistent unfortunately.


----------



## tnt134

Glamnatic said:


> Seller was "rosielisgod" ? I bought it back on December and was the only bidder



Oh it is different ring then ) do you might sharing the price?


----------



## Glamnatic

Anyone owns arty rings in size 7 and 8? Is too evident the different in sizing? I'm looking forward to buy a ring, size 7 fits my middle finger and I'm affraid an 8 might be too big. TIA!


----------



## Fashion1

Glamnatic said:


> Anyone owns arty rings in size 7 and 8? Is too evident the different in sizing? I'm looking forward to buy a ring, size 7 fits my middle finger and I'm affraid an 8 might be too big. TIA!


 
In most of mine, the difference between 7 and 8 is pretty slight. I can wear both. Although I generally wear 7 on my ring finger and the 8 on my index or ring... I prefer the 8 bc it means I can wear it on either finger...


----------



## SerenaC

My little collection, the oval ones are size 6s ( can only fit my right middle ringer) and the other one is size 5.
I am hoping to add a gunmetal to my collection..but im not sure where to get it from..
I live in New Zealand...and Net a porter does not stock the gunmetal ones anymore


----------



## Riima

Hi guys, can you identify which arty ring is this? I thought it was an Ice Arty ring but I'm not sure.


----------



## _lili_

Riima said:


> Hi guys, can you identify which arty ring is this? I thought it was an Ice Arty ring but I'm not sure.



It's either the ice arty or the new version of the ice arty. Perhaps the flecks are a bit different. It's hard to tell from online pics whether there is a difference.


----------



## nmy

Hi,

Does anyone know where I can get the arty in the states? 

Also, any idea if cult status ship to Singapore? 

Tks!


----------



## nmy

Post deleted...


----------



## stylin76

nmy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get the arty in the states?
> 
> Also, any idea if cult status ship to Singapore?
> 
> Tks!


 
sacks fifth ave.com sells them at at NET-A-PORTER.COM ALSO. HOPE THIS HELPS


----------



## nmy

Tks but I've checked them out and they don't have the colors that I want


----------



## _lili_

Plain gold arty on outnet US for $115 for anyone interested:
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/192148


----------



## eggsbrulee

The new Arty rings are a shocking $360. The python one looks appealing but I'm still sticker shocked. Has anyone bought one? Pic? Review?


----------



## ceedoan

eggsbrulee said:


> The new Arty rings are a shocking $360. The python one looks appealing but I'm still sticker shocked. Has anyone bought one? Pic? Review?


 

 OMG!! $360.... super shell shocked right now!! wow! so glad i grabbed 3 before the price increase! and the python looks rad! not sure I'd fork up $360 for it though! but glad to see Arty hasn't been discontinued as previously thought


----------



## ceedoan

Riima said:


> Hi guys, can you identify which arty ring is this? I thought it was an Ice Arty ring but I'm not sure.


 



Hi Riima,
i have an Ice Arty and this one doesn't look like it. It may be a different version. I know there a new versions out with the price increase. The stone on the original Ice arty looks like shattered glass and is mesmerizing and so gorgeous in real life. I will post a pic of mine when I get a chance!!!  hope that helps!


----------



## missarewa

I just ordered my first Arty from NAP in a size 7! I hope it fits!!!!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

I just looked at NAP. The price of an Arty ring is now 180 pounds when it used to be 158. When did the increase happen??


----------



## OrangeSherbet

SerenaC said:


> My little collection, the oval ones are size 6s ( can only fit my right middle ringer) and the other one is size 5.
> I am hoping to add a gunmetal to my collection..but im not sure where to get it from..
> I live in New Zealand...and Net a porter does not stock the gunmetal ones anymore



Congratulations, SerenaC! They are all very pretty! I like the Arty enamel ring that you have. Where was it purchased? Thanks.

You can try cultstatus.com.au. They have some gunmetal ones there.


----------



## ashynth

Have any of yours started to oxidise? Mine's the silver one and its starting to turn copper-ish in color. The SA at the boutique told me to use a polish cloth but it didnt work one bit.


----------



## SerenaC

Thanks OrangeSherbet! I got all my rings from nap .
My friend is in the States atm hope she finds the gunmental one for me!!


----------



## _lili_

OrangeSherbet said:


> I just looked at NAP. The price of an Arty ring is now 180 pounds when it used to be 158. When did the increase happen??



Are you in Asia? It could be due to the new site being created for Asia and the UK site no longer letting you select your country and display the prices after VAT deduction. If you go through checkout, the price should reduce.


----------



## urbanmagic

ceedoan said:


> OMG!! $360.... super shell shocked right now!! wow! so glad i grabbed 3 before the price increase! and the python looks rad! not sure I'd fork up $360 for it though! but glad to see Arty hasn't been discontinued as previously thought



*is it confirmed that it has NOT been discontinued? *

Really want to get another if it's discontinued..but i'ld prefer to wait out for better designs i like if not!


----------



## QTbebe

I thought they ARTY rings were discounted? But than I still see new designs for sale at a higher price. Is it staying? I don't mind paying the price-increase price if they keep the arty rings available!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

_lili_ said:


> Are you in Asia? It could be due to the new site being created for Asia and the UK site no longer letting you select your country and display the prices after VAT deduction. If you go through checkout, the price should reduce.



Hi yes, I am  I just saw that I can't order from the UK site now. I still have not used their £25 credit and now it's gone! I wanted to get the coral Arty but with shipping from HK and US dollar conversion plus GST, I think it's more economical to get it here locally. The price didn't get reduced when I tried to checkout. I guess I will just have to enjoy my current Arty's for now.


----------



## _lili_

OrangeSherbet said:


> Hi yes, I am  I just saw that I can't order from the UK site now. I still have not used their £25 credit and now it's gone! I wanted to get the coral Arty but with shipping from HK and US dollar conversion plus GST, I think it's more economical to get it here locally. The price didn't get reduced when I tried to checkout. I guess I will just have to enjoy my current Arty's for now.



You should contact them about the credit. How long ago did you receive it? It should be valid for 12 months.


----------



## that_claudz

OrangeSherbet said:


> Hi yes, I am  I just saw that I can't order from the UK site now. I still have not used their £25 credit and now it's gone! I wanted to get the coral Arty but with shipping from HK and US dollar conversion plus GST, I think it's more economical to get it here locally. The price didn't get reduced when I tried to checkout. I guess I will just have to enjoy my current Arty's for now.



I notice that the other day. It automatically changed my location to Asia and shows items in AUD. When I'm in my account, the credit does not show. 

However, when I log in and select UK, my credit is back on my account. I added an item to cart just to see if it would work and it has my shipping address still. I didn't actually go through with the check out but I presumed if my address is showing up as an option, I must be able to ship to Australia? 

I did email them about it when I first freaked and saw my credit wasn't there in the Asia Pacific site...  But no one wrote back to me...


----------



## neome

that_claudz said:


> I notice that the other day. It automatically changed my location to Asia and shows items in AUD. When I'm in my account, the credit does not show.
> 
> However, when I log in and select UK, my credit is back on my account. I added an item to cart just to see if it would work and it has my shipping address still. I didn't actually go through with the check out but I presumed if my address is showing up as an option, I must be able to ship to Australia?
> 
> I did email them about it when I first freaked and saw my credit wasn't there in the Asia Pacific site...  But no one wrote back to me...


Im in Asia too, i bought a pair of CL just recently using the UK site with no prob since no CL available in Asia pacific site and I just ordered a tribute sandal before the free shipping promotion ends from the UK website too. Cant wait to receive it, will do a reveal if it fits..


----------



## _lili_

*OrangeSherbet* and *that_claudz*, the credit cannot transfer between the sites, as they are not connected. There are now three sites, we can shop on all of them. European labels are generally cheaper on the UK site and American labels are cheaper on the US site. It seems so far that the Asian site prices are almost the same as the UK site converted into your local currency (maybe 1% more) but the shipping to Asia is less.


----------



## that_claudz

_lili_ said:


> *OrangeSherbet* and *that_claudz*, the credit cannot transfer between the sites, as they are not connected. There are now three sites, we can shop on all of them. European labels are generally cheaper on the UK site and American labels are cheaper on the US site. It seems so far that the Asian site prices are almost the same as the UK site converted into your local currency (maybe 1% more) but the shipping to Asia is less.



Ah thank you! That makes sense! As long as we can still use the credit we have on the UK site!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

_lili_ said:


> *OrangeSherbet* and *that_claudz*, the credit cannot transfer between the sites, as they are not connected. There are now three sites, we can shop on all of them. European labels are generally cheaper on the UK site and American labels are cheaper on the US site. It seems so far that the Asian site prices are almost the same as the UK site converted into your local currency (maybe 1% more) but the shipping to Asia is less.



Thanks for all your help, _lili_! I am waiting for NAP to respond to my email about the missed free shipping. I guess even without it, I'd still be able to get the Arty at £158.33 and use the credit to offset the shipping costs. This thread is sooo informative and helpful!


----------



## _lili_

OrangeSherbet said:


> Thanks for all your help, _lili_! I am waiting for NAP to respond to my email about the missed free shipping. I guess even without it, I'd still be able to get the Arty at £158.33 and use the credit to offset the shipping costs. This thread is sooo informative and helpful!



Glad to hear you found your credit. Hope you get the free shipping


----------



## Ettena

So about the arty oval rings with clear stones, do I have this one right?

One is in the color crystal, and one is in the color ice. The ice on is with blue flecks and a bigger colour display than the crystal, it is also ruthenium plated, which gives off a more of a gun metal look? The crystal is a "cleaner" color with silver hardware. The crystal is also the newest addition, and is a lot more expensive than the arty ice.


----------



## ceedoan

sharing my 3 artys again  i wear one almost every day with a variety of outfits whether dressed up or down and pile on the arm party!! these are a great investment piece and by the looks of new colors coming out, i don't think they're going anywhere 

left to right: rosegold/military green, silver/ice, gold/lapis


----------



## unoma

ceedoan said:


> sharing my 3 artys again  i wear one almost every day with a variety of outfits whether dressed up or down and pile on the arm party!! these are a great investment piece and by the looks of new colors coming out, i don't think they're going anywhere
> 
> left to right: rosegold/military green, silver/ice, gold/lapis



wow


----------



## yoyotomatoe

ceedoan said:


> sharing my 3 artys again  i wear one almost every day with a variety of outfits whether dressed up or down and pile on the arm party!! these are a great investment piece and by the looks of new colors coming out, i don't think they're going anywhere
> 
> left to right: rosegold/military green, silver/ice, gold/lapis


Beautiful! I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## urbanmagic

ceedoan said:


> sharing my 3 artys again  i wear one almost every day with a variety of outfits whether dressed up or down and pile on the arm party!! these are a great investment piece and by the looks of new colors coming out, i don't think they're going anywhere
> 
> left to right: rosegold/military green, silver/ice, gold/lapis


where are the new colours?


----------



## OrangeSherbet

_lili_ said:


> Glad to hear you found your credit. Hope you get the free shipping



Update! Yes, NAP UK did waive the £20 shipping fees. So together with their credit offer, I'm getting this ring for much less than what I paid in the past, except for the 2 sale rings of course 
Arty coral came today, and its arrival is made sweeter by my new clic clac in rouge corail which a friend just got me all the way from London too. The two are a perfect match to me. I am over the moon! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## _lili_

OrangeSherbet said:


> Update! Yes, NAP UK did waive the £20 shipping fees. So together with their credit offer, I'm getting this ring for much less than what I paid in the past, except for the 2 sale rings of course
> Arty coral came today, and its arrival is made sweeter by my new clic clac in rouge corail which a friend just got me all the way from London too. The two are a perfect match to me. I am over the moon! Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 2127393



Wow, congrats! I love the H bangle, it's on my wish list in this same colour  
So glad to hear everything worked out. Great combination!


----------



## FashionFeverNL

mrs.hu said:


> Hi, I think this ring looks nice on you!
> 
> I purchased this ring on sale also from NAP.  I definitely don't like it as much as the ones with stones but I think I will keep mine anyway since it was on sale and unique. I can also just wear it when I am wearing an outfit that doesn't match any of my other arty rings with colored stones. I also live in the US so it would cost a decent amount to ship it back anyway. If it was free shipping back then I would possibly return it.



I tried on this ring last december but I decided to buy the dark blue one. Now I'm kinda regretting not buying the gold one 2. May I ask what size your ring is, and if you're maybe thinking about selling it?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

FashionFeverNL said:


> I tried on this ring last december but I decided to buy the dark blue one. Now I'm kinda regretting not buying the gold one 2. May I ask what size your ring is, and if you're maybe thinking about selling it?



Hey Hun just letting you know discussion of buying and selling is not allowed on tpf . Would hate to see you banned from tpf.


----------



## FashionFeverNL

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hey Hun just letting you know discussion of buying and selling is not allowed on tpf . Would hate to see you banned from tpf.



Ohhh I'm sorry, didn't know! Thank you for warning me!

http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=67134319

I just ordered this one!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

FashionFeverNL said:


> Ohhh I'm sorry, didn't know! Thank you for warning me!
> 
> http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=67134319
> 
> I just ordered this one!



Np 

That is beautiful! Where did u find that one?


----------



## FashionFeverNL

yoyotomatoe said:


> Np
> 
> That is beautiful! Where did u find that one?



Found it at NAP! Really liked the red one 2, but I think the cream one looks good with almost everything.


----------



## caleemama

--


----------



## seasandsun

Who does think the band of the Arty rings from different seasons are not the same thick? 'Cause i have the newest one(brand new) and the Lapis (2nd hand) their frame and band are so different even they are size6 but the newest one are a bit smaller.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

seasandsun said:


> Who does think the band of the Arty rings from different seasons are not the same thick? 'Cause i have the newest one(brand new) and the Lapis (2nd hand) their frame and band are so different even they are size6 but the newest one are a bit smaller.


Yes, my older ones from the first few seasons seem to have thinner bands than my newer ones!


----------



## seasandsun

Oh!! Thank you for your reply! I got my lapis from a 100% rating e-bay seller, it came with tags and box but i still want to make sure


----------



## g.flora

Hy girls I have a problem..I received my 2artys from NAP and the coral one is smaller than the green one and green one is wider than coral. Is this normal?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

g.flora said:


> Hy girls I have a problem..I received my 2artys from NAP and the coral one is smaller than the green one and green one is wider than coral. Is this normal?



Yes it is as they are all handmade and each one is unique to the either so sizing may be off.


----------



## g.flora

I really don't know what to do. Coral one is a little big, but the green one is really too bog and they are both the same size and I can't exchange themNot to mention that the coral one has really ugly shade of yellow gold I was really looking forward to these rings and now I'm so disappointed...


----------



## _lili_

g.flora said:


> I really don't know what to do. Coral one is a little big, but the green one is really too bog and they are both the same size and I can't exchange themNot to mention that the coral one has really ugly shade of yellow gold I was really looking forward to these rings and now I'm so disappointed...


Why can't you exchange the coral? They still have coral in all sizes. Or do you not like it at all?
This one has a muted shade of yellow gold but not as dull as the green one:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321299


----------



## g.flora

_lili_ said:


> Why can't you exchange the coral? They still have coral in all sizes. Or do you not like it at all?
> This one has a muted shade of yellow gold but not as dull as the green one:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321299


 
I got them after 4months of waiting and on NAP you can take them back within 28 days..Unfortunately they are not available in my country  I went size up and now my coral one is a little too big and the green one is waaay too big. Even if I put tape inside you can see that it's too big. I should have gone with the 6, my usual size


----------



## BDgirl

g.flora said:


> Hy girls I have a problem..I received my 2artys from NAP and the coral one is smaller than the green one and green one is wider than coral. Is this normal?



Hey, mine are the same! One is bigger than the other one. So i guess that's right, they are handmade thus the difference in shape and width..


----------



## gucci_chelsea

first post on the forum! usually just a reader 

read back quite a few pages on this thread and saw that some people are not getting YSL boxes and/or dust bags, or getting a bigger sized box, from their NAP purchases. i'm wanting to buy from NAP but would prefer to have the box and dust bag too..

also, i see that the older rings come with a care card too...?

anyone recently purchased and can give me any info on this?

thanks in advanced!


----------



## Glamnatic

Long time ago i bought this ring pre owned, I think is a limited edition only sold at Saks that is called quartz, anyone that can confirm? Thanks !


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Glamnatic said:


> Long time ago i bought this ring pre owned, I think is a limited edition only sold at Saks that is called quartz, anyone that can confirm? Thanks !
> View attachment 2141968
> View attachment 2141970
> View attachment 2141971


 That's a stunner!


----------



## that_claudz

Just saw this on the outnet.com if anyone is interested.


----------



## chanel123456

is this ring still in? I thought it would have been out by now


----------



## LauraSofia

Forgive me Father for I have sinned. Oops...


----------



## mrs.hu

LauraSofia said:


> Forgive me Father for I have sinned. Oops...



Love!!! Gorgeous collection! Looks like you like gold just as much as I do. I'm thinking I should get a silver one at some point though.


----------



## LauraSofia

mrs.hu said:


> Love!!! Gorgeous collection! Looks like you like gold just as much as I do. I'm thinking I should get a silver one at some point though.


 
Oh yes! I've never been too much into the silver Artys, even though I've got plenty of silver jewellery. Funny. And 5 Artys = absolutely enough... Went a bit crazy


----------



## tastangan

Glamnatic said:


> Long time ago i bought this ring pre owned, I think is a limited edition only sold at Saks that is called quartz, anyone that can confirm? Thanks !
> View attachment 2141968
> View attachment 2141970
> View attachment 2141971



I'm not sure if it was a Saks exclusive but I got mine from there and have only seen it there. It's called Rose, or so my receipt says.


----------



## Bratty1919

LauraSofia said:


> Forgive me Father for I have sinned. Oops...



 
SO jealous!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

LauraSofia said:


> Forgive me Father for I have sinned. Oops...


 Gorgeous gorgeous!


----------



## Clauu

Hi!

Oh my gosh. I am so jealous of all of you!
I really want the Arty Oval ring in Lapis.. I'm from the Netherlands, so I have to buy it online (NAP).
My European ring size is 55 or in my country 17/17,5. 
Do you think I need a size 6 or the 7?

I hope someone can help me out here!


----------



## LauraSofia

Clauu said:


> Hi!
> 
> Oh my gosh. I am so jealous of all of you!
> I really want the Arty Oval ring in Lapis.. I'm from the Netherlands, so I have to buy it online (NAP).
> My European ring size is 55 or in my country 17/17,5.
> Do you think I need a size 6 or the 7?
> 
> I hope someone can help me out here!



I've recently ordered 3 Artys from NAP in size 5 and they've all been perfect for my middle finger (my size is about 16,5mm, so that should be 6). The first one I bought in size 6 and had to exchange it into size 5. 6 was moving a bit on my finger and came off pretty easily, but it wasn't THAT much bigger compared to size 5. 

On the other hand, I've got a 5 that only fits my ring finger and nothing else (bought from the store). So the sizing varies a lot and it sometimes has nothing to do with international sizes... But I recommend that you try size 6 first to see how it fits. You can exchange it for free. I'm afraid you just have to take a risk and hope for the best. My 5s have all been "bigger fives", so maybe that's the case with size 6 too? (Wishful thinking  )

Btw, the lapis is _gorgeous_ "live"! Got mine just a few days ago and can't stop staring at it. 

I hope this helps. Get yours before they run out!


----------



## LauraSofia

And please keep in mind when choosing the size that the band is quite wide and that your fingers get a bit swollen during the day. It's a tricky business, choosing your Arty size!


----------



## _lili_

Clauu said:


> Hi!
> 
> Oh my gosh. I am so jealous of all of you!
> I really want the Arty Oval ring in Lapis.. I'm from the Netherlands, so I have to buy it online (NAP).
> My European ring size is 55 or in my country 17/17,5.
> Do you think I need a size 6 or the 7?
> 
> I hope someone can help me out here!



I would go for size 7 for that finger. Keep in mind that the Arty looks best on the middle finger. You can exchange sizes free of charge. Also you can order two sizes and send one back.


----------



## Clauu

LauraSofia said:


> I've recently ordered 3 Artys from NAP in size 5 and they've all been perfect for my middle finger (my size is about 16,5mm, so that should be 6). The first one I bought in size 6 and had to exchange it into size 5. 6 was moving a bit on my finger and came off pretty easily, but it wasn't THAT much bigger compared to size 5.
> 
> On the other hand, I've got a 5 that only fits my ring finger and nothing else (bought from the store). So the sizing varies a lot and it sometimes has nothing to do with international sizes... But I recommend that you try size 6 first to see how it fits. You can exchange it for free. I'm afraid you just have to take a risk and hope for the best. My 5s have all been "bigger fives", so maybe that's the case with size 6 too? (Wishful thinking  )
> 
> Btw, the lapis is _gorgeous_ "live"! Got mine just a few days ago and can't stop staring at it.
> 
> I hope this helps. Get yours before they run out!


Thank you for your advice!

Maybe I have to take a risk and just try it then...


----------



## Clauu

_lili_ said:


> I would go for size 7 for that finger. Keep in mind that the Arty looks best on the middle finger. You can exchange sizes free of charge. Also you can order two sizes and send one back.


Thank you! I think I'll order one and when it doesn't fit I return it and order the other size..

Fingers crossed!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

LauraSofia said:


> Forgive me Father for I have sinned. Oops...



Haha! I am a fellow sinner then  
In a spate of 4 months I have "sinned" 8 times! With 6 Arty Ovale, 1 Arty enamel and 1 Arty Dots


----------



## OrangeSherbet

Clauu said:


> Hi!
> 
> Oh my gosh. I am so jealous of all of you!
> I really want the Arty Oval ring in Lapis.. I'm from the Netherlands, so I have to buy it online (NAP).
> My European ring size is 55 or in my country 17/17,5.
> Do you think I need a size 6 or the 7?
> 
> I hope someone can help me out here!



I'm a size 48-49 and I wear size 5 on my middle finger. I think you could try size 7. Good luck!


----------



## BDgirl

LauraSofia said:


> Forgive me Father for I have sinned. Oops...



Whoa! Nice collection!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

OrangeSherbet said:


> Haha! I am a fellow sinner then
> In a spate of 4 months I have "sinned" 8 times! With 6 Arty Ovale, 1 Arty enamel and 1 Arty Dots


Whoa, please share if you haven't done so already!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

yoyotomatoe said:


> Whoa, please share if you haven't done so already!



Hi, I have shared all of them in various posts upthread 
But I will oblige you with the latest group photo, hehee.


----------



## OrangeSherbet

LauraSofia said:


> Forgive me Father for I have sinned. Oops...



I forgot to ask you earlier, may I know where and when you purchased the one with the dark brown stone? It is gorgeous! As are the rest too )


----------



## ohitsjen

ceedoan said:


> sharing my 3 artys again  i wear one almost every day with a variety of outfits whether dressed up or down and pile on the arm party!! these are a great investment piece and by the looks of new colors coming out, i don't think they're going anywhere
> 
> left to right: rosegold/military green, silver/ice, gold/lapis



I really really like your collection of colours! It's a great variety


----------



## ohitsjen

OrangeSherbet I love your collection! I wanted to ask... Do you find you reach for the gold more than the silver? I mean, obviously you have more gold so you would, but do you feel like the silver ever gets neglected? Contemplating two gold ones, but I really want a silver sort of ...just for the sake of it and so I have one I can match with silver jewellery? But I'm worried I won't wear it enough to justify because I don't care toooooo much about mixing my metals (sorry for the weird long winded question)


----------



## OrangeSherbet

ohitsjen said:


> OrangeSherbet I love your collection! I wanted to ask... Do you find you reach for the gold more than the silver? I mean, obviously you have more gold so you would, but do you feel like the silver ever gets neglected? Contemplating two gold ones, but I really want a silver sort of ...just for the sake of it and so I have one I can match with silver jewellery? But I'm worried I won't wear it enough to justify because I don't care toooooo much about mixing my metals (sorry for the weird long winded question)



The one that gets the most wear is my silver/pink Arty. It's because it goes very well with my favorite watch which has a pink dial haha! The Arty enamel is hardly used as somehow the grey doesn't seem to go well with my skin tone  I love my Arty Dots but I wish the silver is a little lighter (perhaps it's ruthenium??). 
The gold rings get rotated, some with more use than others. I use the purple least although purple is my favourite colour. I think if you want a small collection, try something like what ceedoan has. 2 gold and one silver, with the stones in neutral, warm and cool tones. That would be complete )


----------



## ohitsjen

I'll keep all that info in mind! Thanks so much, I really love all the shots of the Arty rings together


----------



## LauraSofia

OrangeSherbet said:


> I forgot to ask you earlier, may I know where and when you purchased the one with the dark brown stone? It is gorgeous! As are the rest too )



Off course! Actually the stone is black/gold. I bought it last month from Paris (SLP store, Galeries Lafayette) and it was the last one. :/ But I remember they had the brown one too back then. 

Thank you! I love them all, but the black one goes with everything I wear so I get to use it very often. The rest of them are a bit of a wild card in my otherwise monocromatic wardrobe


----------



## LauraSofia

Hey, by the way, does any of you know for sure what the Arty materials are? The stone is made of glass, that's for sure, but how about the metals? I contacted YSL/SLP and they said the ring is 100% brass. NAP claims that it's made of tin and gold, which it most definitely isn't... I took one of my rings to two different local jewellerers and they said it's too light to be brass and that it is impossible to put gold on top of tin (unless you use something else between these two metals). And I understood tin is a very weak material, so it's unlikely that they've used it underneath. Basically they said it can contain anything...


----------



## Bratty1919

OrangeSherbet said:


> Hi, I have shared all of them in various posts upthread
> But I will oblige you with the latest group photo, hehee.
> View attachment 2150163




Awesome collection!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

OrangeSherbet said:


> Hi, I have shared all of them in various posts upthread
> But I will oblige you with the latest group photo, hehee.
> View attachment 2150163



Oh LOVELY!! Thank you for being so kind to oblige to my request and sharing such fantastic eye candy


----------



## _lili_

Does anyone know where I can find a turquoise arty (post #3360 bottom middle)?


----------



## liljake

I've been stalking this thread for awhile -- just wanted to let you girls know that there are a couple new Arty rings on The Outnet, including this one for $197.20 in all sizes (http://www.theoutnet.com/product/312992).  There's also an Arty dots in marine (http://www.theoutnet.com/product/182465), and an Arty cuff (http://www.theoutnet.com/product/312965).


----------



## that_claudz

liljake said:


> I've been stalking this thread for awhile -- just wanted to let you girls know that there are a couple new Arty rings on The Outnet, including this one for $197.20 in all sizes (http://www.theoutnet.com/product/312992).  There's also an Arty dots in marine (http://www.theoutnet.com/product/182465), and an Arty cuff (http://www.theoutnet.com/product/312965).



I spotted these last week too. Unfortunately they are all sold out!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

that_claudz said:


> I spotted these last week too. Unfortunately they are all sold out!


Hey hun, they aren't sold out...so get one if you want before they are!


----------



## liljake

that_claudz said:


> I spotted these last week too. Unfortunately they are all sold out!


The cuff is now sold out, but the rings are still around! GO!!


----------



## that_claudz

I just clicked on the links and it says sold out!??


----------



## liljake

that_claudz said:


> I just clicked on the links and it says sold out!??


That's strange...the rings are still available in smaller sizes...it's the US Outnet site, maybe that has something to do with it (if you are in another country)?


----------



## that_claudz

When I click on it, this is what I see. 

It must be because I'm out of the US. I searched for YSL too, and no rings come up.

Oh well!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

that_claudz said:


> When I click on it, this is what I see.
> 
> It must be because I'm out of the US. I searched for YSL too, and no rings come up.
> 
> Oh well!
> 
> View attachment 2153187


Awww that sucks...maybe it is because you are not in US hun. They still have sizes on my end.


----------



## liljake

that_claudz said:


> When I click on it, this is what I see.
> 
> It must be because I'm out of the US. I searched for YSL too, and no rings come up.
> 
> Oh well!
> 
> View attachment 2153187



Ah, yeah it's because you're not in the US. The US Outnet and the UK Outnet are completely different sites, with completely different stock.


----------



## _lili_

that_claudz said:


> When I click on it, this is what I see.
> 
> It must be because I'm out of the US. I searched for YSL too, and no rings come up.
> 
> Oh well!
> 
> View attachment 2153187



Change your country setting to the US. Go to the United States site and pick 'United States' from the list.

They still have 4, 6 & 7 in the brown Arty Ovale and 5-8 in the blue/black Arty dots.




liljake said:


> I've been stalking this thread for awhile -- just wanted to let you girls know that there are a couple new Arty rings on The Outnet, including this one for $197.20 in all sizes (http://www.theoutnet.com/product/312992).  There's also an Arty dots in marine (http://www.theoutnet.com/product/182465), and an Arty cuff (http://www.theoutnet.com/product/312965).



Thanks for the heads up! I checked both sites and ended up getting a belt and sunnies from the UK site.


----------



## Glamnatic

Those sales where amazing, I thought of getting the arty cuff, I have one in turquoise and I barely wear it so I couldn't justify that purchase, even when it was on sale!! If they ever get on sale the cream or gold and silver ring I will go crazy!


----------



## Glamnatic

By the way the Saks friends and family code applies to the arty rings so you can get a 20% off with code FRNFAM2 I don't purchase at saks even on sales since with all the taxes and international shipping cost I end up paying regular price lol.


----------



## erinleighstevie

liljake said:


> I've been stalking this thread for awhile -- just wanted to let you girls know that there are a couple new Arty rings on The Outnet, including this one for $197.20 in all sizes (http://www.theoutnet.com/product/312992).  There's also an Arty dots in marine (http://www.theoutnet.com/product/182465), and an Arty cuff (http://www.theoutnet.com/product/312965).


OMG thanks for this! I have been dying to get an Arty but am going back to school so didn't want to pay full price. I just pulled the trigger on this baby. Can't wait!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

erinleighstevie said:


> OMG thanks for this! I have been dying to get an Arty but am going back to school so didn't want to pay full price. I just pulled the trigger on this baby. Can't wait!


Yay can't wait to see it. I want to get one but I already have 2.


----------



## soleilbrun

Hi all,
I thought I'd share a new purchase. It is not a ring but I thought y'all like to see it anyway. My arty cuff! 

http://s926.photobucket.com/user/soleilbrun/library/YSL%20cuff


----------



## yoyotomatoe

soleilbrun said:


> Hi all,
> I thought I'd share a new purchase. It is not a ring but I thought y'all like to see it anyway. My arty cuff!
> 
> http://s926.photobucket.com/user/soleilbrun/library/YSL cuff


Oh that is absolutely stunning! Thanks for sharing. Can you do a mod shot?


----------



## soleilbrun

yoyotomatoe said:


> Oh that is absolutely stunning! Thanks for sharing. Can you do a mod shot?


 
I like it but feel very wonderwomanesque


----------



## yoyotomatoe

soleilbrun said:


> I like it but feel very wonderwomanesque



Lol I can see that.


----------



## erinleighstevie

So received my very first arty ring in the mail today and it was love at first sight! I'm so obsessed with it's beauty that I did a little photo shoot


----------



## OrangeSherbet

erinleighstevie said:


> So received my very first arty ring in the mail today and it was love at first sight! I'm so obsessed with it's beauty that I did a little photo shoot
> View attachment 2157051
> View attachment 2157052
> View attachment 2157053
> View attachment 2157054
> View attachment 2157055
> View attachment 2157057


 
Hi, erinleighstevie! Congratulations on your first Arty. That was my first too! And it's the culprit that started my Arty "flu", haha. Enjoy your ring


----------



## yoyotomatoe

erinleighstevie said:


> So received my very first arty ring in the mail today and it was love at first sight! I'm so obsessed with it's beauty that I did a little photo shoot
> View attachment 2157051
> View attachment 2157052
> View attachment 2157053
> View attachment 2157054
> View attachment 2157055
> View attachment 2157057



It is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## soleilbrun

erinleighstevie said:


> So received my very first arty ring in the mail today and it was love at first sight! I'm so obsessed with it's beauty that I did a little photo shoot
> View attachment 2157051
> View attachment 2157052
> View attachment 2157053
> View attachment 2157054
> View attachment 2157055
> View attachment 2157057


 
Congratulations! What color do you have in mind for the next one?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Here are my Arty rings.


----------



## that_claudz

yoyotomatoe said:


> Here are my Arty rings.



Love your rings yoyo but love your engagement ring more!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

soleilbrun said:


> I like it but feel very wonderwomanesque



Your cuff is stunning, soleilbrun. Congratulations! It seems your figure is wonderwomanesque too


----------



## OrangeSherbet

yoyotomatoe said:


> Here are my Arty rings.



I agree with that_claudz, hehee!



that_claudz said:


> Love your rings yoyo but love your engagement ring more!


----------



## erinleighstevie

OrangeSherbet said:


> Hi, erinleighstevie! Congratulations on your first Arty. That was my first too! And it's the culprit that started my Arty "flu", haha. Enjoy your ring



LOL thanks it's a beauty for sure. But they all are. This could be dangerous


----------



## erinleighstevie

soleilbrun said:


> Congratulations! What color do you have in mind for the next one?



haha well... I've always loved the turquoise, but maybe I'd want a silver one next... Or maybe the white one. Or the green one that yoyotomatoe posted.. Ahhhh this is bad!


----------



## LadyLV

yoyotomatoe said:


> Here are my Arty rings.



I luv ur Green ring :0)


----------



## erinleighstevie

yoyotomatoe said:


> Here are my Arty rings.



WOW that green is making me want one my second already. I can;t stop staring at it! Absolutely stunning.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

that_claudz said:


> Love your rings yoyo but love your engagement ring more!


Thanks my friend 


OrangeSherbet said:


> I agree with that_claudz, hehee!


Lol thank you OrangeSherbet


LadyLV said:


> I luv ur Green ring :0)


Thank you LadyLV, I'm glad I got it. I don't think I've seen another one around. It definitely caught my attn too when I first saw it. 


erinleighstevie said:


> WOW that green is making me want one my second already. I can;t stop staring at it! Absolutely stunning.


Thank you girl. Aren't they addictive? I'm wanting more too!


----------



## Icyss

I love my arty ring so much, I gotta have to share them! The colors are turquoise and lapis&#128525;&#128518;


----------



## lindiee

Icyss said:


> I love my arty ring so much, I gotta have to share them! The colors are turquoise and lapis&#128525;&#128518;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2158582
> View attachment 2158583


WOW THEYRE SO PRETTY!!! LOVE THEM!!! Where did you get them?


----------



## soleilbrun

yoyotomatoe said:


> Here are my Arty rings.


 
That green is divine!


----------



## soleilbrun

OrangeSherbet said:


> Your cuff is stunning, soleilbrun. Congratulations! It seems your figure is wonderwomanesque too


 
Thank you


----------



## Icyss

lindiee said:


> WOW THEYRE SO PRETTY!!! LOVE THEM!!! Where did you get them?



@lindie,  Thank you. I bought the torquoise  arty ring in Saks fifth and the lapis one was bought by my cousin in selfridges London. I got two more arty's coming today. Yay!!! So excited!


----------



## Icyss

I just received my new YSL arty rings today. Super love them! I wear size 6 normally but when it comes to ordering arty's I buy size 7 instead. They fit perfectly. I bought this arty's in Saks Fifth Avenue)Picture attached


----------



## Icyss

And here are the group picture and a lil modeling pic)) I love all of them. My YSL arty ring collection


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Icyss said:


> I love my arty ring so much, I gotta have to share them! The colors are turquoise and lapis&#128525;&#128518;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2158582
> View attachment 2158583


Beautiful colours! 


lindiee said:


> WOW THEYRE SO PRETTY!!! LOVE THEM!!! Where did you get them?


Netaporter.com has them. 


soleilbrun said:


> That green is divine!


Thanks girl!


----------



## Icyss

yoyotomatoe said:


> Beautiful colours!
> 
> Netaporter.com has them.
> 
> Thanks girl!



Thank you yoyotomatoe


----------



## OrangeSherbet

Icyss said:


> And here are the group picture and a lil modeling pic)) I love all of them. My YSL arty ring collection
> View attachment 2159184
> View attachment 2159186
> View attachment 2159187



Your collection is perfect! From 2 to 4, see how quickly it has grown. You are not alone, hehee. Congratulations!


----------



## Icyss

OrangeSherbet said:


> Your collection is perfect! From 2 to 4, see how quickly it has grown. You are not alone, hehee. Congratulations!



Thank you OrangeSherbet&#128522;. I bought my first arty ring last dec, since then I can't stop myself from buying them! They're so addicting. I hope to add more colors in my collections in the near future.&#128525;&#128522;


----------



## julemakeup

Hi ladies, was wondering if anyone has this ring and can kindly post a real shot of this irl. TIA


----------



## Icyss

julemakeup said:


> Hi ladies, was wondering if anyone has this ring and can kindly post a real shot of this irl. TIA
> 
> View attachment 2159759



Here is the close up picture of my blackgold arty ovale ring @julemakeup&#128522;


----------



## Glamnatic

Icyss said:


> Here is the close up picture of my blackgold arty ovale ring @julemakeup&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2160161



I soooo want to get this ring !!!!


----------



## Icyss

Glamnatic said:


> I soooo want to get this ring !!!!



@ Glamnatic, You should buy it. Saks is having a 20% off Friends&Family sale that will end today. It's still available on their website I think. Good Luck&#128522;


----------



## mrs.hu

I noticed some of the Arty Ovale rings on Saks website are $360 and some are $290. Does anyone know why there's a price difference? TIA.


----------



## julemakeup

Icyss said:


> Here is the close up picture of my blackgold arty ovale ring @julemakeup&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2160161



Thank you so much


----------



## tic44

One of my birthday presents, it's even more beautiful in person


----------



## liljake

mrs.hu said:


> I noticed some of the Arty Ovale rings on Saks website are $360 and some are $290. Does anyone know why there's a price difference? TIA.



The $290 rings are from last season.  The $360 rings are technically from the "Saint Laurent" line...


----------



## mrs.hu

liljake said:


> The $290 rings are from last season.  The $360 rings are technically from the "Saint Laurent" line...



Oh I see. Thanks for the info. Can't believe they raised the price of the rings so soon!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Icyss said:


> And here are the group picture and a lil modeling pic)) I love all of them. My YSL arty ring collection
> View attachment 2159184
> View attachment 2159186
> View attachment 2159187



Beautiful collection!!! 



liljake said:


> The $290 rings are from last season.  The $360 rings are technically from the "Saint Laurent" line...


Wow so the price has officially increased 100% from the first price, or the first I remember anyway. I know that they were $180 when I bought my first one a couple years back...what a joke. Glad I'm happy with my collection as is.


----------



## splashinstella

Icyss said:


> And here are the group picture and a lil modeling pic)) I love all of them. My YSL arty ring collection
> View attachment 2159184
> View attachment 2159186
> View attachment 2159187


you're collection is so so beautiful! the silver hardware with yellow/gold is one of my favorites. i've been on the look out for it. so impressed!


----------



## ohitsjen

Net-a-porter sold out of the one I wanted in my size before I mustered up the courage to click buy ): In my wishlist it actually says "limited availability" and to contact customer service... 

Does anyone know what that means?


----------



## vintagerose

OrangeSherbet said:


> Now I can't decide whether to go for this navy with gold flecks in YG, or skymint in dark silver. The mint one would have to be from another website and with shipping, it probably costs more than retail here in SG. But it's so pretty and is not sold locally. Decisions, decisions ....



Hi! Is anyone able to help me out here... 
What is the name of the above ring and is it still available for purchase online anywhere? I'm guessing it's not the same as the one currently on net-a-porter which is also "navy with gold flecks"? They don't look the same! What is its name?
https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321295

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Icyss

splashinstella said:


> you're collection is so so beautiful! the silver hardware with yellow/gold is one of my favorites. i've been on the look out for it. so impressed!



Thank you. It's one of my favorite. I think they still have the same arty ring on Saks Fifth website&#128522;


----------



## OrangeSherbet

vintagerose said:


> Hi! Is anyone able to help me out here...
> What is the name of the above ring and is it still available for purchase online anywhere? I'm guessing it's not the same as the one currently on net-a-porter which is also "navy with gold flecks"? They don't look the same! What is its name?
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321295
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
Hi, vintagerose! The one you provided in the NAP link is MARINE with ROSE gold, whereas, the one I showed was Navy with YELLOW gold. They are different rings. The yellow gold Navy Arty ring has more gold inside the glass stone and is quite sparkly when out in the sun, haha!

Page 192 of this thread has got pics of the YG Navy. http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/ysl-arty-rings-thread-443164-192.html

Page 229 shows pics of the RG Marine (last post). http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/ysl-arty-rings-thread-443164-229.html

I think you can check with websites like NAP, cultstatus.com.au, saks for availaibilty. Good luck!


----------



## vintagerose

OrangeSherbet said:


> Hi, vintagerose! The one you provided in the NAP link is MARINE with ROSE gold, whereas, the one I showed was Navy with YELLOW gold. They are different rings. The yellow gold Navy Arty ring has more gold inside the glass stone and is quite sparkly when out in the sun, haha!
> 
> Page 192 of this thread has got pics of the YG Navy. http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/ysl-arty-rings-thread-443164-192.html
> 
> Page 229 shows pics of the RG Marine (last post). http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/ysl-arty-rings-thread-443164-229.html
> 
> I think you can check with websites like NAP, cultstatus.com.au, saks for availaibilty. Good luck!



Hi OrangeSherbet! Thank you so much for explaining to me the difference between the two rings. Both are gorgeous but I especially love the YG Navy! I bet it looks super beautiful when it catches the light. You have no idea how very envious I am of you right this minute  You have such a fab collection! 

I will have a look at the sites you suggested, will probably end up getting the RG Marine if it is still available because everything else is probably sold out! Does anyone know if these Arty rings are definitely discontinued? I keep reading everywhere that sizing is often an issue for these rings which makes me worried about ordering online. 

I'm hoping to wear the ring on my middle finger and I am usually US size 7. With the thicker band, what is the fit like? Do most people order same size or go one larger? 

Thank you heaps


----------



## tic44

vintagerose said:


> Hi OrangeSherbet! Thank you so much for explaining to me the difference between the two rings. Both are gorgeous but I especially love the YG Navy! I bet it looks super beautiful when it catches the light. You have no idea how very envious I am of you right this minute  You have such a fab collection!
> 
> I will have a look at the sites you suggested, will probably end up getting the RG Marine if it is still available because everything else is probably sold out! Does anyone know if these Arty rings are definitely discontinued? I keep reading everywhere that sizing is often an issue for these rings which makes me worried about ordering online.
> 
> I'm hoping to wear the ring on my middle finger and I am usually US size 7. With the thicker band, what is the fit like? Do most people order same size or go one larger?
> 
> Thank you heaps



Hey if you look back a bit further I posted picture of my rosé gold artsy  I love rose gold. Trust me it's beautiful in person!


----------



## vintagerose

tic44 said:


> Hey if you look back a bit further I posted picture of my rosé gold artsy  I love rose gold. Trust me it's beautiful in person!



Your RG marine is absolutely stunning tic44! You wear it so well and even your nail polish is gorgeous! You've definitely convinced me that this ring needs to be mine 

Do you mind commenting on the fit of the ring for you:
- what is your usual size for a thin band on your ring finger? 
- what size did you order for your arty?
- what is the fit like given the band is so much wider than normal rings? is it comfortable (snug but not too tight)

I'm trying to decide between 7 and 8 for my middle finger and have been doing a bit of research on the forum but the more I read the more I get confused! Thanks heaps!


----------



## Louislily

My two Arty rings and my cuff:


----------



## tic44

vintagerose said:


> Your RG marine is absolutely stunning tic44! You wear it so well and even your nail polish is gorgeous! You've definitely convinced me that this ring needs to be mine
> 
> Do you mind commenting on the fit of the ring for you:
> - what is your usual size for a thin band on your ring finger?
> - what size did you order for your arty?
> - what is the fit like given the band is so much wider than normal rings? is it comfortable (snug but not too tight)
> 
> I'm trying to decide between 7 and 8 for my middle finger and have been doing a bit of research on the forum but the more I read the more I get confused! Thanks heaps!



Oh thankyou, I love dark maroon colours for nails  okay ill answer as best I can. 

1. A thin ring for my fingers would be 5/6
2. I ordered a 6 for my arty as I wear it on my 4th finger but it also fits my index 
3. The size 7 comfortably fit my middle finger but I didn't want the ring for that finger so I got a six for the 4th finger 

I hope this helped  feel free to ask me any more questions!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Louislily said:


> My two Arty rings and my cuff:



Gorgeous cuff and the lapis stone is beautiful!


----------



## limvicky

spiralsnowman said:


> Hi vicky, what a gorg collection!! May I ask where you got your blue one? It's so perfect I want one too



Hi there! I LUCKILY found the blue one while vacationing in Thailand last summer. I just happen to walk past a store in Bangkok that sells brand name items and I snatched it right up!


----------



## Icyss

Modeling picture of my black gold YSL arty ovale ring&#128525;. So Gorgeous&#128522;&#128536;


----------



## vintagerose

tic44 said:


> Oh thankyou, I love dark maroon colours for nails  okay ill answer as best I can.
> 
> 1. A thin ring for my fingers would be 5/6
> 2. I ordered a 6 for my arty as I wear it on my 4th finger but it also fits my index
> 3. The size 7 comfortably fit my middle finger but I didn't want the ring for that finger so I got a six for the 4th finger
> 
> I hope this helped  feel free to ask me any more questions!



Thanks so much tic44! I really appreciate you taking the time to help me find the best fit for my first ever Arty! I think I am very similar to you in ring sizes, so I will go ahead and order the size 7. Just hoping that it isn't one of those ones that end up too tight! Can't get over how subtle and sophisticated the RG marine is! Once again thank you for providing modeling shots for reference!  xxx


----------



## unoma

Louislily said:


> My two Arty rings and my cuff:


----------



## ohitsjen

My first Arty ring! Won't be my last  Despite all my worrying about it not being big enough for my fat fingers, it ended up being too loose for all of them...

Really hoping the picture doesn't end up too big... Excited!


----------



## Dawnjerryw

Just got a new cream / gold. Very pretty but catches on everything!!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Dawnjerryw said:


> Just got a new cream / gold. Very pretty but catches on everything!!!



Post pictures! We want to see!


----------



## pixiesparkle

erinleighstevie said:


> So received my very first arty ring in the mail today and it was love at first sight! I'm so obsessed with it's beauty that I did a little photo shoot
> View attachment 2157051
> View attachment 2157052
> View attachment 2157053
> View attachment 2157054
> View attachment 2157055
> View attachment 2157057


your arty ring is so pretty!!! I'm yet to get an arty ring even though I've been admiring them for so long. I really love the blue/cipria one but I can't find them anywhere. NAP has a few arty rings available but none of them scream to me =(


----------



## Glamnatic

This arrived to my door yesterday (my birthday!) I got it from eBay, I was going nuts to get this cipria ring so I bought it a size larger than I normally wear, it's a bit big on me, but I love it to pieces, it is insanely cute!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Glamnatic said:


> This arrived to my door yesterday (my birthday!) I got it from eBay, I was going nuts to get this cipria ring so I bought it a size larger than I normally wear, it's a bit big on me, but I love it to pieces, it is insanely cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2173350
> View attachment 2173351
> View attachment 2173352



Oh wow! That is a stunner!


----------



## Serrazane

Icyss said:


> Modeling picture of my black gold YSL arty ovale ring&#55357;&#56845;. So Gorgeous&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56856;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2166143





ohitsjen said:


> My first Arty ring! Won't be my last  Despite all my worrying about it not being big enough for my fat fingers, it ended up being too loose for all of them...
> 
> Really hoping the picture doesn't end up too big... Excited!





Glamnatic said:


> This arrived to my door yesterday (my birthday!) I got it from eBay, I was going nuts to get this cipria ring so I bought it a size larger than I normally wear, it's a bit big on me, but I love it to pieces, it is insanely cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2173350
> View attachment 2173351
> View attachment 2173352



All those Arty rings are beautiful! Now gonna look at the whole thread to see more lol!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

My new arty rings in gunmetal/black & silver/violet roseate...and then a collection shot.


----------



## Fashion1

yoyotomatoe said:


> My new arty rings in gunmetal/black & silver/violet roseate...and then a collection shot.


 
Love them!!! You've been bitten by the YSL Arty Ring bug. I want to see the pink one - wear that one next week!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Fashion1 said:


> Love them!!! You've been bitten by the YSL Arty Ring bug. I want to see the pink one - wear that one next week!



I KNOW! You do realize you had some influence on it. Then S had them and I just had to have them after playing around with yours. Then I see more on netaporter and downhill it goes .

Yes I will! And bring the mogano and wear one of your arty as well!


----------



## Icyss

Glamnatic said:


> This arrived to my door yesterday (my birthday!) I got it from eBay, I was going nuts to get this cipria ring so I bought it a size larger than I normally wear, it's a bit big on me, but I love it to pieces, it is insanely cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2173350
> View attachment 2173351
> View attachment 2173352



I've been looking for this color! You are so lucky you found them in your size in eBay. It is so georgeous&#128525;&#10084;


----------



## Icyss

yoyotomatoe said:


> My new arty rings in gunmetal/black & silver/violet roseate...and then a collection shot.



@YoyotomatoeI love everything! Such a beautiful collections! If you don't mind me asking, where did you bought the black with cream color? I saw one in Saks but they raised their prices from 290$ to 360$ now&#128542;&#128555;. TIA&#128522;


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Icyss said:


> @YoyotomatoeI love everything! Such a beautiful collections! If you don't mind me asking, where did you bought the black with cream color? I saw one in Saks but they raised their prices from 290$ to 360$ now&#55357;&#56862;&#55357;&#56875;. TIA&#55357;&#56842;



Hey Icyss thank you. Are you talking about the silver ring with the baby pink stone? Or the gunmetal ring with the black stone? I got both of those on netaporter.com, they are still $290 on there.


----------



## Icyss

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hey Icyss thank you. Are you talking about the silver ring with the baby pink stone? Or the gunmetal ring with the black stone? I got both of those on netaporter.com, they are still $290 on there.



@yoyotomatoe, I'm asking about the silver baby pink one. Thank you so much. I'm gonna look at net a porter


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Icyss said:


> @yoyotomatoe, I'm asking about the silver baby pink one. Thank you so much. I'm gonna look at net a porter



No prob girl. Hope you get it, it is so lovely!


----------



## elysium_kiss

yoyotomatoe said:


> My new arty rings in gunmetal/black & silver/violet roseate...and then a collection shot.



i love your emerald one!
may i ask for more pictures of it? 
also, if you could tell me where and when you got it, that would be lovely.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

elysium_kiss said:


> i love your emerald one!
> may i ask for more pictures of it?
> also, if you could tell me where and when you got it, that would be lovely.



Thank you. Here are some shots, one of them is from our engagement shoot so you can really see the colour.
I actually bought this off a friend so I don't know when and where she got it, sorry.


----------



## Glamnatic

I thought today would be a nice day to match my nails with my marine rosegold arty ring, do you ladies also do this often?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Glamnatic said:


> I thought today would be a nice day to match my nails with my marine rosegold arty ring, do you ladies also do this often?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2179542



Oh so pretty! I've never but thanks for the idea. Love it!


----------



## ceedoan

Glamnatic said:


> I thought today would be a nice day to match my nails with my marine rosegold arty ring, do you ladies also do this often?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2179542




omg you're so creative!!! wow, so gorgeous. matches your arty perfectly!!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Glamnatic said:


> I thought today would be a nice day to match my nails with my marine rosegold arty ring, do you ladies also do this often?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2179542


woww your nails look so pretty!! so does your arty ring =) xx 

Btw, is your ring the same as this one currently available on NAP? https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321295
The stone looks so dark in their photos I thought it was black!


----------



## Glamnatic

pixiesparkle said:


> woww your nails look so pretty!! so does your arty ring =) xx
> 
> Btw, is your ring the same as this one currently available on NAP? https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321295
> The stone looks so dark in their photos I thought it was black!



Yes its the same one! It's called Marine and its supposed to be a navy blue with gold flecks, is very very pretty!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Glamnatic said:


> Yes its the same one! It's called Marine and its supposed to be a navy blue with gold flecks, is very very pretty!


thanks so much for your quick reply! Off I go to order it now...


----------



## Glamnatic

pixiesparkle said:


> thanks so much for your quick reply! Off I go to order it now...



You are welcome, you are going to love it!! Post pictures once you get it !


----------



## vintagerose

vintagerose said:


> Thanks so much tic44! I really appreciate you taking the time to help me find the best fit for my first ever Arty! I think I am very similar to you in ring sizes, so I will go ahead and order the size 7. Just hoping that it isn't one of those ones that end up too tight! Can't get over how subtle and sophisticated the RG marine is! Once again thank you for providing modeling shots for reference!  xxx


I finally got my very first arty in RG marine! Ordered after having my questions answered in this thread - *thanks tic44* - and it arrived about a week ago. It is sooo beautiful in person. I honestly can't believe these have been around for so long and I'm only just starting to collect! 

And best news of the day: *my "Arty Love" arrived this afternoon*! Talk about massive addiction...


----------



## pixiesparkle

Glamnatic said:


> You are welcome, you are going to love it!! Post pictures once you get it !


I definitely will! It's been a while since I last purchased something from NAP and I'm amazed at how quick they despatch orders now. My arty ring is already on its way to me and should arrive tomorrow or Thursday..I'm so excited!!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

vintagerose said:


> I finally got my very first arty in RG marine! Ordered after having my questions answered in this thread - *thanks tic44* - and it arrived about a week ago. It is sooo beautiful in person. I honestly can't believe these have been around for so long and I'm only just starting to collect!
> 
> And best news of the day: *my "Arty Love" arrived this afternoon*! Talk about massive addiction...


Please share modelling pix!!


----------



## tic44

vintagerose said:


> I finally got my very first arty in RG marine! Ordered after having my questions answered in this thread - *thanks tic44* - and it arrived about a week ago. It is sooo beautiful in person. I honestly can't believe these have been around for so long and I'm only just starting to collect!
> 
> And best news of the day: *my "Arty Love" arrived this afternoon*! Talk about massive addiction...



Haha more than happy to help!! Yes please post some pics  were my descriptions accurate ?


----------



## Glamnatic

My arty ring collection!
From left to right, sky mint, cipria, ice, lapis, marine, lapis lazuli, turquoise, quartz, cerise (love arty ring) not sure these are all the official names, they are the ones I can recall. And last but not least an arty cuff in turquoise ! Love then all, the last ones I want to get to complete my collection would be the cream and gold and silver arty, then I would promise to stop!


----------



## Fashion1

Glamnatic said:


> My arty ring collection!
> From left to right, sky mint, cipria, ice, lapis, marine, lapis lazuli, turquoise, quartz, cerise (love arty ring) not sure these are all the official names, they are the ones I can recall. And last but not least an arty cuff in turquoise ! Love then all, the last ones I want to get to complete my collection would be the cream and gold and silver arty, then I would promise to stop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2181774
> View attachment 2181775


 
Wowzers!!! Amazing collection!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Glamnatic said:


> My arty ring collection!
> From left to right, sky mint, cipria, ice, lapis, marine, lapis lazuli, turquoise, quartz, cerise (love arty ring) not sure these are all the official names, they are the ones I can recall. And last but not least an arty cuff in turquoise ! Love then all, the last ones I want to get to complete my collection would be the cream and gold and silver arty, then I would promise to stop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2181774
> View attachment 2181775



Such an amazing collection!! I love cipria but can't find it anywhere now. It'd be so great if SL releases more pretty ones like that.

My RG Marine arty already arrived today even though I only purchased it yesterday afternoon!! I promise to take a better photo later but here it is:


----------



## Glamnatic

Fashion1 said:


> Wowzers!!! Amazing collection!



Thanks!! im clearly addicted 



pixiesparkle said:


> Such an amazing collection!! I love cipria but can't find it anywhere now. It'd be so great if SL releases more pretty ones like that.
> 
> My RG Marine arty already arrived today even though I only purchased it yesterday afternoon!! I promise to take a better photo later but here it is:
> View attachment 2181812



Thanks! cipria is impossible to find, i actually got it on ebay on a size 8 when the size for my middle finger is 7, it s a bit big for me but i love it to death! they should produce it again, its a great seller!! I love your marine arty is such a beautiful ring, dont you love it??


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Glamnatic said:


> My arty ring collection!
> From left to right, sky mint, cipria, ice, lapis, marine, lapis lazuli, turquoise, quartz, cerise (love arty ring) not sure these are all the official names, they are the ones I can recall. And last but not least an arty cuff in turquoise ! Love then all, the last ones I want to get to complete my collection would be the cream and gold and silver arty, then I would promise to stop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2181774
> View attachment 2181775


What an amazing collection! I love the ice arty!


pixiesparkle said:


> Such an amazing collection!! I love cipria but can't find it anywhere now. It'd be so great if SL releases more pretty ones like that.
> 
> My RG Marine arty already arrived today even though I only purchased it yesterday afternoon!! I promise to take a better photo later but here it is:
> View attachment 2181812


It is gorgeous! Congrats. NAP is superfast with the dispatching and shipping. I'll be getting a cipria soon, will post pics.


----------



## ceedoan

Glamnatic said:


> My arty ring collection!
> From left to right, sky mint, cipria, ice, lapis, marine, lapis lazuli, turquoise, quartz, cerise (love arty ring) not sure these are all the official names, they are the ones I can recall. And last but not least an arty cuff in turquoise ! Love then all, the last ones I want to get to complete my collection would be the cream and gold and silver arty, then I would promise to stop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2181774
> View attachment 2181775




YOWZA!!! AMAZING collection!!!  they're all so gorgeous and diverse! would love to get myself a cipria and love arty as well someday


----------



## Icyss

Glamnatic said:


> My arty ring collection!
> From left to right, sky mint, cipria, ice, lapis, marine, lapis lazuli, turquoise, quartz, cerise (love arty ring) not sure these are all the official names, they are the ones I can recall. And last but not least an arty cuff in turquoise ! Love then all, the last ones I want to get to complete my collection would be the cream and gold and silver arty, then I would promise to stop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2181774
> View attachment 2181775



Such a lovely collections of arty ring! I'm drooling over your cipria and ice!


----------



## vintagerose

pixiesparkle said:


> Please share modelling pix!!





tic44 said:


> Haha more than happy to help!! Yes please post some pics  were my descriptions accurate ?



Here they are ladies - two of the three new arty rings I have acquired in the last 1.5 weeks!  Could not have chosen the RG marine without your help *tic44 *- your descriptions were spot on and my ring fits perfectly! Thanks heaps! 





​



OrangeSherbet said:


> Hi, vintagerose! The one you provided in  the NAP link is MARINE with ROSE gold, whereas, the one I showed was  Navy with YELLOW gold. They are different rings. The yellow gold Navy  Arty ring has more gold inside the glass stone and is quite sparkly when  out in the sun, haha!
> 
> Page 192 of this thread has got pics of the YG Navy. http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/ysl-arty-rings-thread-443164-192.html
> 
> Page 229 shows pics of the RG Marine (last post). http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/ysl-arty-rings-thread-443164-229.html
> 
> I think you can check with websites like NAP, cultstatus.com.au, saks for availaibilty. Good luck!



Thank you also to *OrangeSherbert* for initially helping me work out the difference between the two 'navy' rings and directing me in where to buy. You'll be happy to know that I, too, am now heavily obsessed with expanding my collection...! 



pixiesparkle said:


> My RG Marine arty already arrived today even though I only purchased it  yesterday afternoon!! I promise to take a better photo later but here it  is:
> View attachment 2181812



Your RG marine is beautiful, you wear it so well! Enjoy your new purchase!  x


----------



## OrangeSherbet

vintagerose said:


> Here they are ladies - two of the three new arty rings I have acquired in the last 1.5 weeks!  Could not have chosen the RG marine without your help *tic44 *- your descriptions were spot on and my ring fits perfectly! Thanks heaps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you also to *OrangeSherbert* for initially helping me work out the difference between the two 'navy' rings and directing me in where to buy. You'll be happy to know that I, too, am now heavily obsessed with expanding my collection...!



You are most welcome, vintagerose  
Congratulations on all your new purchases! Where did you find the love Arty? I love the pink-red swirly effects in the stone. That was the first time I laid eyes on the rings. Only, at that time, the SG boutique did not have one in my size and my hubby thought the next size just looked huge on my hand.
Once again, congratulations! Yes, Arty rings are addictive


----------



## OrangeSherbet

Glamnatic said:


> My arty ring collection!
> From left to right, sky mint, cipria, ice, lapis, marine, lapis lazuli, turquoise, quartz, cerise (love arty ring) not sure these are all the official names, they are the ones I can recall. And last but not least an arty cuff in turquoise ! Love then all, the last ones I want to get to complete my collection would be the cream and gold and silver arty, then I would promise to stop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2181774
> View attachment 2181775



You have a BEAUTIFUL collection Glamnatic! Congratulations! Yes, get the gold and cream Arty and another silver


----------



## OrangeSherbet

I can see that the Arty flu bug is still going around. It's a happy 'epidemic'  hehee.


----------



## soleilbrun

Glamnatic said:


> My arty ring collection!
> From left to right, sky mint, cipria, ice, lapis, marine, lapis lazuli, turquoise, quartz, cerise (love arty ring) not sure these are all the official names, they are the ones I can recall. And last but not least an arty cuff in turquoise ! Love then all, the last ones I want to get to complete my collection would be the cream and gold and silver arty, then I would promise to stop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2181774
> View attachment 2181775


 
Impressive!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Yay! Got my lovely arty in cipria from a tpf member/dear friend!


----------



## Jxuul

wow! lovely taste for rings ladies.. haha!
but oh my gosh.. I am SOO jealous at all the ladies that have the cipria and the ice!
I have been mainly looking for the cipria arty ring (gunmetal with the blue/purple stone) for FOREVER! ( about a year now) and I'm dying to buy it!!!!!!!
I'm a size 7 / 8 .. if anyone could help me? (if they see it on ebay) please let me know! 
I've seen other people post that they've bought it off ebay, but I've checked almost every single day so I must have missed it 
I'm also trying to find the ice colour. I know ssense had it - but they didn't have it in my size when I called 

Will post a pic of my humble collection!
thanks! you guys are the best!


----------



## samiyahk

congrats! i have the cipria too..its sooo pretty! enjoy!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Jxuul said:


> wow! lovely taste for rings ladies.. haha!
> but oh my gosh.. I am SOO jealous at all the ladies that have the cipria and the ice!
> I have been mainly looking for the cipria arty ring (gunmetal with the blue/purple stone) for FOREVER! ( about a year now) and I'm dying to buy it!!!!!!!
> I'm a size 7 / 8 .. if anyone could help me? (if they see it on ebay) please let me know!
> I've seen other people post that they've bought it off ebay, but I've checked almost every single day so I must have missed it
> I'm also trying to find the ice colour. I know ssense had it - but they didn't have it in my size when I called
> 
> Will post a pic of my humble collection!
> thanks! you guys are the best!


I will keep an eye out for you 


samiyahk said:


> congrats! i have the cipria too..its sooo pretty! enjoy!


Thank you


----------



## Glamnatic

Jxuul said:


> wow! lovely taste for rings ladies.. haha!
> but oh my gosh.. I am SOO jealous at all the ladies that have the cipria and the ice!
> I have been mainly looking for the cipria arty ring (gunmetal with the blue/purple stone) for FOREVER! ( about a year now) and I'm dying to buy it!!!!!!!
> I'm a size 7 / 8 .. if anyone could help me? (if they see it on ebay) please let me know!
> I've seen other people post that they've bought it off ebay, but I've checked almost every single day so I must have missed it
> I'm also trying to find the ice colour. I know ssense had it - but they didn't have it in my size when I called
> 
> Will post a pic of my humble collection!
> thanks! you guys are the best!



Add YSL arty ring to your favorite searches on eBay. If you have a smart phone download the app and check it frequently to see if any one shows up, also you can add an email notification but I would rather use the first option. I'd say I've seen only 2 pop up in the last year and one of them is the one I bought, be patient I'm sure one will appear.


----------



## Dimple

Glamnatic said:


> My arty ring collection!
> From left to right, sky mint, cipria, ice, lapis, marine, lapis lazuli, turquoise, quartz, cerise (love arty ring) not sure these are all the official names, they are the ones I can recall. And last but not least an arty cuff in turquoise ! Love then all, the last ones I want to get to complete my collection would be the cream and gold and silver arty, then I would promise to stop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2181774
> View attachment 2181775



What a seriously amazing collection! It's the best Ive seen so far!

Do you get to wear them all often?


----------



## Glamnatic

Dimple said:


> What a seriously amazing collection! It's the best Ive seen so far!
> 
> Do you get to wear them all often?



I do now more, I got a new mirror with jewelry compartment inside and when I open it I see all my stuff, before I had them on a drawer inside their boxes so I didn't payed attention, plus I'm finishing my magister and I don't usually use these kind of luxury jewels to university, as these ring are heavy and not comfortable to type with a computer. So I use them more in nights out social events or shopping


----------



## Ryc

I am looking for Ice and Cipria too at the moment but kind of gave up looking for them lol will probably wait. I am now trying to decide between these two (Crystal and Dark Night) - could anyone help? Which one is better? I first thought the crystal one is Ice but turns out its not. So now I am thinking of getting the Dark Night. Thanks in advance


----------



## Glamnatic

Ryc said:


> I am looking for Ice and Cipria too at the moment but kind of gave up looking for them lol will probably wait. I am now trying to decide between these two (Crystal and Dark Night) - could anyone help? Which one is better? I first thought the crystal one is Ice but turns out its not. So now I am thinking of getting the Dark Night. Thanks in advance



I like the crystal better i think it pops up more


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Ryc said:


> I am looking for Ice and Cipria too at the moment but kind of gave up looking for them lol will probably wait. I am now trying to decide between these two (Crystal and Dark Night) - could anyone help? Which one is better? I first thought the crystal one is Ice but turns out its not. So now I am thinking of getting the Dark Night. Thanks in advance


I love the crystal one. Can you tell me where this one is being sold?


----------



## erinleighstevie

pixiesparkle said:


> your arty ring is so pretty!!! I'm yet to get an arty ring even though I've been admiring them for so long. I really love the blue/cipria one but I can't find them anywhere. NAP has a few arty rings available but none of them scream to me =(



THx! Pixiesparkle! Yeah I agree the blue/cipria one is soooo nice. Definitely on my wishlist. P.S. i have the same prada sunnies as you  They're my favs!


----------



## Ryc

yoyotomatoe said:


> I love the crystal one. Can you tell me where this one is being sold?



Thanks Glamnatic! Yeah I should go with my first instinct then  Yoyotomatoe, there are still heaps of ysl arty rings at cultstatus, its not as cheap as NAP but a good "last resort" place to find those that have been bought off the market lols


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Ryc said:


> Thanks Glamnatic! Yeah I should go with my first instinct then  Yoyotomatoe, there are still heaps of ysl arty rings at cultstatus, its not as cheap as NAP but a good "last resort" place to find those that have been bought off the market lols


Thanks girl! I will go check it out


----------



## redjazzy

My friend is going to Germany this week. Is it still possible to purchase an arty ring from ysl store now?


----------



## LauraSofia

Hi!

Could someone please post a picture of the rose gold marine arty next to a golden, "normal" one, so that I can properly see the colour difference and how red-ish it actually is?  I'm thinking about buying one but I'm not sure about the colour irl. In the pictures it does look lovely! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Glamnatic

LauraSofia said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could someone please post a picture of the rose gold marine arty next to a golden, "normal" one, so that I can properly see the colour difference and how red-ish it actually is?  I'm thinking about buying one but I'm not sure about the colour irl. In the pictures it does look lovely!
> 
> Thanks in advance!



There you go


----------



## unoma

*Arty gold-plated glass ring*

                 Was $290                         Now $174                          40% OFF                         


http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321169


----------



## unoma

Glamnatic said:


> My arty ring collection!
> From left to right, sky mint, cipria, ice, lapis, marine, lapis lazuli, turquoise, quartz, cerise (love arty ring) not sure these are all the official names, they are the ones I can recall. And last but not least an arty cuff in turquoise ! Love then all, the last ones I want to get to complete my collection would be the cream and gold and silver arty, then I would promise to stop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2181774
> View attachment 2181775



OMG


----------



## Glamnatic

Where did all the arty ring went in net a porter? Can't find any!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Glamnatic said:


> Where did all the arty ring went in net a porter? Can't find any!


Glamnatic, they all disappeared over Memorial day Long weekend. I called them and asked about it and they said the buyer must have removed them and there is nothing they could do to help me. Had I known I would have bought one more I was eyeing. 

Someone did report an arty ring that popped up on NAP on sale for 40% off, but as quickly as it popped up was also as quickly it disappeared. So hopefully during the sale they will pop up here and there. So let's keep our eyes out!


----------



## gonghe181

I too have been wondering what happened to all the Arty rings on NAP!  I've been wanting an Arty ring for a while now and finally had enough guts and pulled the trigger earlier this month!!  I am so happy with my turquoise ring!  Even more so since NAP doesn't seem to have them for sale anymore now.  I had my eye on getting another one and have been eye-balling the lapis colored one and kept obsessing over it on NAP, then all of a sudden over Memorial Day weekend, like Glamnatic said, they all disappeared!

I found a few on the SaksFifth Avenue website, but not in the color or size that I want.  Now I'm on the search for the Lapis Lazuli (aka Navy) color!  I doubt I'll be able to find one anytime soon.... 

At least I do have one Arty ring and I've definitely caught the Arty "bug"!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Glamnatic said:


> Where did all the arty ring went in net a porter? Can't find any!





yoyotomatoe said:


> Glamnatic, they all disappeared over Memorial day Long weekend. I called them and asked about it and they said the buyer must have removed them and there is nothing they could do to help me. Had I known I would have bought one more I was eyeing.
> 
> Someone did report an arty ring that popped up on NAP on sale for 40% off, but as quickly as it popped up was also as quickly it disappeared. So hopefully during the sale they will pop up here and there. So let's keep our eyes out!





gonghe181 said:


> I too have been wondering what happened to all the Arty rings on NAP!  I've been wanting an Arty ring for a while now and finally had enough guts and pulled the trigger earlier this month!!  I am so happy with my turquoise ring!  Even more so since NAP doesn't seem to have them for sale anymore now.  I had my eye on getting another one and have been eye-balling the lapis colored one and kept obsessing over it on NAP, then all of a sudden over Memorial Day weekend, like Glamnatic said, they all disappeared!
> 
> I found a few on the SaksFifth Avenue website, but not in the color or size that I want.  Now I'm on the search for the Lapis Lazuli (aka Navy) color!  I doubt I'll be able to find one anytime soon....
> 
> At least I do have one Arty ring and I've definitely caught the Arty "bug"!


 
I'm confused ...I freaked out after reading your posts so I went on NAP to check (Australia) and the Arty rings are still there. 5 different ones! I'm guessing they must have removed them from the US site?


----------



## ohitsjen

^ they are still on the International and Asia-Pacific sites. I suspect it's because they aren't on sale yet, whereas the US site is.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

pixiesparkle said:


> I'm confused ...I freaked out after reading your posts so I went on NAP to check (Australia) and the Arty rings are still there. 5 different ones! I'm guessing they must have removed them from the US site?



Oh wow. Thanks for the news. I'll have to check out the AU site!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

ohitsjen said:


> ^ they are still on the International and Asia-Pacific sites. I suspect it's because they aren't on sale yet, whereas the US site is.



They were removed before the US site went on sale.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

pixiesparkle said:


> I'm confused ...I freaked out after reading your posts so I went on NAP to check (Australia) and the Arty rings are still there. 5 different ones! I'm guessing they must have removed them from the US site?



Thank you so much girl for posting this. I was able to buy myself the ring I wanted, and it was the last one in my size !


----------



## gonghe181

Yes, I'm just referring to the US site where they are no longer available.  Thanks for the clarification pixiesparkle! I checked the International site and they are still for sale there!  But bummer, they don't have the Navy I'm looking for....


----------



## gonghe181

yoyotomatoe said:


> Thank you so much girl for posting this. I was able to buy myself the ring I wanted, and it was the last one in my size !


 

Yay! Happy times!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

gonghe181 said:


> Yay! Happy times!!



 yes, yes indeed thank you!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

gonghe181 said:


> Yes, I'm just referring to the US site where they are no longer available.  Thanks for the clarification pixiesparkle! I checked the International site and they are still for sale there!  But bummer, they don't have the Navy I'm looking for....



Which navy one are you looking for? The one with rose gold?

Is this is:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-NIB-RAR...9759737?pt=Gemstone_Rings&hash=item1c334cdd79


----------



## ohitsjen

yoyotomatoe said:


> They were removed before the US site went on sale.



Strange, I saw one after the sale went online, but disappeared when I checked back. I'm not always on the US site, normally the International/Asia Pacific, so I didn't think much of it.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

ohitsjen said:


> Strange, I saw one after the sale went online, but disappeared when I checked back. I'm not always on the US site, normally the International/Asia Pacific, so I didn't think much of it.



Yeah I saw that too. But like you said, as soon as it was listed...it went away. Very weird. I just don't understand.


----------



## gonghe181

yoyotomatoe said:


> Which navy one are you looking for? The one with rose gold?
> 
> Is this is:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-NIB-RAR...9759737?pt=Gemstone_Rings&hash=item1c334cdd79


 
Yup, that's the one!  But it's the wrong size...  I need a size 8 for my middle finger.  Maybe SaksFifth and/or NeimanMarcus will get more.  I did find a link to that particular ring, but it says, "Item not available".  So I'm keeping my fingers crossed!

Update: I decided to search eBay again and the same seller has a size 7 for sale!!  I've contacted the seller to see if they can get a size 8.  If not, I am seriously considering getting the size 7!  Thank you so much for the lead yoyotomatoe!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

gonghe181 said:


> Yup, that's the one!  But it's the wrong size...  I need a size 8 for my middle finger.  Maybe SaksFifth and/or NeimanMarcus will get more.  I did find a link to that particular ring, but it says, "Item not available".  So I'm keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> Update: I decided to search eBay again and the same seller has a size 7 for sale!!  I've contacted the seller to see if they can get a size 8.  If not, I am seriously considering getting the size 7!  Thank you so much for the lead yoyotomatoe!!



No problem! I'm not sure when that ring came out but if it's no longer Available it's probably discontinued. But good luck with the size 7! I hope it works out.


----------



## hanagirl

LauraSofia said:


> Forgive me Father for I have sinned. Oops...



are those two turquoise rings?  The other having like a little dark blue in it?  I might've ordered that one. Yikes!  I think I like the one on the left side better.


----------



## gonghe181

yoyotomatoe said:


> No problem! I'm not sure when that ring came out but if it's no longer Available it's probably discontinued. But good luck with the size 7! I hope it works out.


 
I couldn't take it anymore and decided to buy the Size 7 and wear it on my ring finger instead of my Size 8 middle finger.  I just may squeeze the size 7 on my middle finger anyways!!  It's coming in two days! 

Thanks again yoyotomatoe for the eBay link!!   You rock!


----------



## LauraSofia

hanagirl said:


> are those two turquoise rings?  The other having like a little dark blue in it?  I might've ordered that one. Yikes!  I think I like the one on the left side better.


I thought I had ordered the left one too. It is light blue and has dark blue in it whereas the left one is clearly turquoise.  The colors are quite accurate in the last picture I've posted. I was a bit disappointed when the ring arrived, since NAP uses pictures of the left one when selling the right one, so it's a bit confusing and misleading. But I ended up keeping it anyway and I find it goes with all the colors I wear. With some colors turquoise can even look a bit lame, even though I love that ring to death 

Later I found and bought the turquoise one from Paris, but I wish I found a bigger one that fits my middle finger :/ As far as I know, it's very hard to find those anymore, at least in common sizes.


----------



## Icyss

yoyotomatoe said:


> Yay! Got my lovely arty in cipria from a tpf member/dear friend!



@ yoyotomatoe, I love your arty cipria!&#128525;&#128561;. I've been looking for this arty cipria forever. I'll be over the moon if I get my hands on these!


----------



## hanagirl

LauraSofia said:


> I thought I had ordered the left one too. It is light blue and has dark blue in it whereas the left one is clearly turquoise.  The colors are quite accurate in the last picture I've posted. I was a bit disappointed when the ring arrived, since NAP uses pictures of the left one when selling the right one, so it's a bit confusing and misleading. But I ended up keeping it anyway and I find it goes with all the colors I wear. With some colors turquoise can even look a bit lame, even though I love that ring to death
> 
> Later I found and bought the turquoise one from Paris, but I wish I found a bigger one that fits my middle finger :/ As far as I know, it's very hard to find those anymore, at least in common sizes.



Uh-oh! I have a feeling I'll be returning it as I really want the turquoise one. I also ordered the black and gold. That I'll be keeping for sure. Thanks for your response


----------



## Glamnatic

The fact that net a porter sold out almost all original Arty Rings might mean that these will not longer be produced?? And that The ones available now will be the ones that cost around 360? I think those are expensive and the design is kind of dull


----------



## Glamnatic

Ladies also don't forget that arty rings are also being sold at http://www.cricket-fashion.com/

They have many colors available and also some arty cuffs.

Does anyone know other websites that sell these rings apart from saks and net a porter? I'm searching for the cream one, Nap only has small sizes in stock I need a 6 or 7


----------



## yoyotomatoe

gonghe181 said:


> I couldn't take it anymore and decided to buy the Size 7 and wear it on my ring finger instead of my Size 8 middle finger.  I just may squeeze the size 7 on my middle finger anyways!!  It's coming in two days!
> 
> Thanks again yoyotomatoe for the eBay link!!   You rock!



YAY!! no prob...please show us when you get it!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Icyss said:


> @ yoyotomatoe, I love your arty cipria!&#128525;&#128561;. I've been looking for this arty cipria forever. I'll be over the moon if I get my hands on these!



Thanks girl! I was very lucky. What size are you? I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Glamnatic said:


> Ladies also don't forget that arty rings are also being sold at http://www.cricket-fashion.com/
> 
> They have many colors available and also some arty cuffs.
> 
> Does anyone know other websites that sell these rings apart from saks and net a porter? I'm searching for the cream one, Nap only has small sizes in stock I need a 6 or 7



Cultstatus has them but a bit overpriced. Which one is the cream one you are looking for? Is it this?

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321293


----------



## Glamnatic

yoyotomatoe said:


> Cultstatus has them but a bit overpriced. Which one is the cream one you are looking for? Is it this?
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321293



Yes thats the one i want !


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Glamnatic said:


> Yes thats the one i want !



Oh I just ordered that one! I was so said when it got removed from US NAP site, but they had it on the Asia NAP site and ordered the last size 6. The UK Netaporter site has them in 6 & 7. Here is the link:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321293


----------



## Glamnatic

yoyotomatoe said:


> Oh I just ordered that one! I was so said when it got removed from US NAP site, but they had it on the Asia NAP site and ordered the last size 6. The UK Netaporter site has them in 6 & 7. Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321293



Lucky you! thanks its nice to know that the UK site has still got them in stock, i was scared that they would dissapear!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Glamnatic said:


> Lucky you! thanks its nice to know that the UK site has still got them in stock, i was scared that they would dissapear!



I hope you get one before they disappear off all the NAP sites.


----------



## gonghe181

Glamnatic said:


> Ladies also don't forget that arty rings are also being sold at http://www.cricket-fashion.com/
> 
> They have many colors available and also some arty cuffs.
> 
> Does anyone know other websites that sell these rings apart from saks and net a porter? I'm searching for the cream one, Nap only has small sizes in stock I need a 6 or 7


 
Do you have to pay duties and taxes on shipments outside the EU?  If so, do you know how I would calculate the costs?  If not, I can always contact cricket-fashion directly.  Thanks.


----------



## Glamnatic

gonghe181 said:


> Do you have to pay duties and taxes on shipments outside the EU?  If so, do you know how I would calculate the costs?  If not, I can always contact cricket-fashion directly.  Thanks.



I suggest you to contact them, if they don't charge you taxes when you buy maybe your local customs authorities will.


----------



## Hope01

I'm considering picking up an Arty ring soon but if I do I'm undecided on the size. What finger do you think this ring looks best on, or is it entirely personal preference?


----------



## pocketrocket

Hope01 said:


> I'm considering picking up an Arty ring soon but if I do I'm undecided on the size. What finger do you think this ring looks best on, or is it entirely personal preference?


I wear em on my middle finger


----------



## Icyss

yoyotomatoe said:


> Thanks girl! I was very lucky. What size are you? I'll keep an eye out.



I wear size 6 normally but when it comes to arty rings, size 7 fits perfectly on my fingers. Thank you yoyotomatoe. I really appreciate it&#128536;&#128522;


----------



## Icyss

Ladies, I just want to post what accessories I wore today. Arty rings are my fave accessories obviously&#128522;&#128525;


----------



## ohitsjen

I was wondering, does anyone have the rose-gold marine Arty ring as well as one (or more ) other Arty? If so, did you find that the rose-gold one ran large? I know they are meant to run small... But the one I ordered in a size 8 was too big for all my fingers, and I want to order another ring, but I'm so confused what size to get this time! Was this a one off experience do you think, and I'd be better off reordering the 8, or do you think I should go down to a 7 instead, does anyone have any opinions? TIA!


----------



## alishaisabel

So jealous of you girls with Cipria's! On the hunt for one!!!

Here's a pic of my family, with the "love" arty in the mail at the moment!


----------



## pocketrocket

one of my lovelies


----------



## pocketrocket

alishaisabel said:


> So jealous of you girls with Cipria's! On the hunt for one!!!
> 
> Here's a pic of my family, with the "love" arty in the mail at the moment!




they are lovely ! all of them.. im in love.. now you're inspiring me to get more Arty haha


----------



## Glamnatic

ohitsjen said:


> I was wondering, does anyone have the rose-gold marine Arty ring as well as one (or more ) other Arty? If so, did you find that the rose-gold one ran large? I know they are meant to run small... But the one I ordered in a size 8 was too big for all my fingers, and I want to order another ring, but I'm so confused what size to get this time! Was this a one off experience do you think, and I'd be better off reordering the 8, or do you think I should go down to a 7 instead, does anyone have any opinions? TIA!



I'd say traditional colors ( lapis, coral and turquoise) run small other colors are bigger, for example I can fit my marine rg arty in size 6 in my middle finger something impossible with my turquoise that's the same size. So depends on the color you order what size to get


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Hope01 said:


> I'm considering picking up an Arty ring soon but if I do I'm undecided on the size. What finger do you think this ring looks best on, or is it entirely personal preference?


I do think it is personal preference as the arrty ring looks good on any finger. Most common I see is middle or ring finger but I also wear it on my index finger and still looks great.


Icyss said:


> I wear size 6 normally but when it comes to arty rings, size 7 fits perfectly on my fingers. Thank you yoyotomatoe. I really appreciate it&#128536;&#128522;


Me and you are the same sizes! I'll be on the lookout! And no problem girl


----------



## yoyotomatoe

pocketrocket said:


> one of my lovelies





alishaisabel said:


> So jealous of you girls with Cipria's! On the hunt for one!!!
> 
> Here's a pic of my family, with the "love" arty in the mail at the moment!





Icyss said:


> Ladies, I just want to post what accessories I wore today. Arty rings are my fave accessories obviously&#128522;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2207227



Beautiful rings ladies!


----------



## Louislily

alishaisabel said:


> So jealous of you girls with Cipria's! On the hunt for one!!!
> 
> Here's a pic of my family, with the "love" arty in the mail at the moment!



And I'm so jealous of you, I looove the purple one and I'm on the hunt for a love arty for a while now, but can't find it anywhere :cry:


----------



## hanagirl

LauraSofia said:


> I thought I had ordered the left one too. It is light blue and has dark blue in it whereas the left one is clearly turquoise.  The colors are quite accurate in the last picture I've posted. I was a bit disappointed when the ring arrived, since NAP uses pictures of the left one when selling the right one, so it's a bit confusing and misleading. But I ended up keeping it anyway and I find it goes with all the colors I wear. With some colors turquoise can even look a bit lame, even though I love that ring to death
> 
> Later I found and bought the turquoise one from Paris, but I wish I found a bigger one that fits my middle finger :/ As far as I know, it's very hard to find those anymore, at least in common sizes.



It arrived today! Ordered it from the NAP Asia online site. Happy about 3 things...

1. That its NOT the turquoise with dark blue veins as shown in the website.  I think this is the actual turquoise one that's their bestseller. Please correct me if I am wrong  Nonetheless, this is what I really wanted  So, YEY!!! 

2.  I ordered it Sunday and it only took two days to ship here to the US
From HK. I ordered another one (black/gold) from the US site on the same day and its still not here. Haha! 

3.  The size 6 fits perfectly on my middle and pointing finger 

Here's a photo...


----------



## yoyotomatoe

hanagirl said:


> It arrived today! Ordered it from the NAP Asia online site. Happy about 3 things...
> 
> 1. That its NOT the turquoise with dark blue veins as shown in the website.  I think this is the actual turquoise one that's their bestseller. Please correct me if I am wrong  Nonetheless, this is what I really wanted  So, YEY!!!
> 
> 2.  I ordered it Sunday and it only took two days to ship here to the US
> From HK. I ordered another one (black/gold) from the US site on the same day and its still not here. Haha!
> 
> 3.  The size 6 fits perfectly on my middle and pointing finger
> 
> Here's a photo...
> 
> View attachment 2207878


NO WAY! That's the one I want! Funny thing is I just ordered the gold/cream one from the Australia site and it arrived today also, shipped out from HK as well. Which site did you order this one from?


----------



## hanagirl

yoyotomatoe said:


> NO WAY! That's the one I want! Funny thing is I just ordered the gold/cream one from the Australia site and it arrived today also, shipped out from HK as well. Which site did you order this one from?



Philippines NAP site to be more specific.  First change your preferences to Philippines and then here's the exact link. - http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321299.  It's weird coz the photos shows the turquoise with dark blue veins but instead I got the turquoise version which I thought they only sold on the YSL website and is said to be hard to find these days.  I'm keeping this one. Haha!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

hanagirl said:


> Philippines NAP site to be more specific.  First change your preferences to Philippines and then here's the exact link. - http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321299.  It's weird coz the photos shows the turquoise with dark blue veins but instead I got the turquoise version which I thought they only sold on the YSL website and is said to be hard to find these days.  I'm keeping this one. Haha!


Thanks girl! Yes that is definitely a keeper! Congrats!


----------



## Oleandered

alishaisabel said:


> So jealous of you girls with Cipria's! On the hunt for one!!!
> 
> Here's a pic of my family, with the "love" arty in the mail at the moment!



Oooh, the pink one is my (never-had-a-chance-to-find-one) permanent obsession


----------



## ohitsjen

Glamnatic said:


> I'd say traditional colors ( lapis, coral and turquoise) run small other colors are bigger, for example I can fit my marine rg arty in size 6 in my middle finger something impossible with my turquoise that's the same size. So depends on the color you order what size to get


Thank you! I was considering http://www.cricket-fashion.com/acce...lated-ring-with-light-pink-glass-stone-p10614
That being said, when I tried on the gold/beige it was a little tight on me and a size 8... ): Might brave a size 7 and just hope it fits... Unless someone has this particular ring and wants to tell me how it fits on them?  It would be much appreciated!! 



alishaisabel said:


> So jealous of you girls with Cipria's! On the hunt for one!!!
> 
> Here's a pic of my family, with the "love" arty in the mail at the moment!


Love your mint ring! It's gorgeous with the streak running through it!!



hanagirl said:


> It arrived today! Ordered it from the NAP Asia online site. Happy about 3 things...
> 
> 1. That its NOT the turquoise with dark blue veins as shown in the website.  I think this is the actual turquoise one that's their bestseller. Please correct me if I am wrong  Nonetheless, this is what I really wanted  So, YEY!!!
> 
> 2.  I ordered it Sunday and it only took two days to ship here to the US
> From HK. I ordered another one (black/gold) from the US site on the same day and its still not here. Haha!
> 
> 3.  The size 6 fits perfectly on my middle and pointing finger
> 
> Here's a photo...
> 
> View attachment 2207878


Good to know! I was getting confused and tempted but at the same time really unsure haha. Congratulations on a lovely ring!



Icyss said:


> Ladies, I just want to post what accessories I wore today. Arty rings are my fave accessories obviously&#128522;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2207227


I love your rings  If I remember correctly you have the perfect collection of them!


----------



## Glamnatic

Maybe if you measure your fingers circumference it would help? I'm sure more than one user has that ring 



ohitsjen said:


> Thank you! I was considering http://www.cricket-fascino.com/acce...lated-ring-with-light-pink-glass-stone-p10614
> That being said, when I tried on the gold/beige it was a little tight on me and a size 8... ): Might brave a size 7 and just hope it fits... Unless someone has this particular ring and wants to tell me how it fits on them?  It would be much appreciated!!
> 
> 
> Love your mint ring! It's gorgeous with the streak running through it!!
> 
> 
> Good to know! I was getting confused and tempted but at the same time really unsure haha. Congratulations on a lovely ring!
> 
> 
> I love your rings  If I remember correctly you have the perfect collection of them!


----------



## ohitsjen

Glamnatic said:


> Maybe if you measure your fingers circumference it would help? I'm sure more than one user has that ring



Yes! Haha when I first ordered my ring, I measured and it was telling me I was at least a 9/10 ring size... But they NAP didn't even have 9 left so I just went with an 8 and hoped it'd work... And it ended up too big. I did measure the rose gold ring and I think with double sided tape it's actually around a size 7 so I may just go with that!  Thanks for all your help and the link to Cricket Fashion too! They have some really lovely rings I can't find anywhere else


----------



## LauraSofia

NO WAAAAYYYY!!! That's awesome  I just went and bought that ring again from the Philippines site, and I'm hoping I will end up having the same one as you.... Fingers crossed! And toes. Oh my... These 2 days will be nerve-racking for an Arty maniac, I'll let you know the contents of my package when it arrives. 





hanagirl said:


> It arrived today! Ordered it from the NAP Asia online site. Happy about 3 things...
> 
> 1. That its NOT the turquoise with dark blue veins as shown in the website.  I think this is the actual turquoise one that's their bestseller. Please correct me if I am wrong  Nonetheless, this is what I really wanted  So, YEY!!!
> 
> 2.  I ordered it Sunday and it only took two days to ship here to the US
> From HK. I ordered another one (black/gold) from the US site on the same day and its still not here. Haha!
> 
> 3.  The size 6 fits perfectly on my middle and pointing finger
> 
> Here's a photo...
> 
> View attachment 2207878


----------



## yoyotomatoe

LauraSofia said:


> NO WAAAAYYYY!!! That's awesome  I just went and bought that ring again from the Philippines site, and I'm hoping I will end up having the same one as you.... Fingers crossed! And toes. Oh my... These 2 days will be nerve-racking for an Arty maniac, I'll let you know the contents of my package when it arrives.



Oh please let me know too! As I want that ring also. What size did you order?


----------



## hanagirl

LauraSofia said:


> NO WAAAAYYYY!!! That's awesome  I just went and bought that ring again from the Philippines site, and I'm hoping I will end up having the same one as you.... Fingers crossed! And toes. Oh my... These 2 days will be nerve-racking for an Arty maniac, I'll let you know the contents of my package when it arrives.



YEY!!! I hope you get the same as mine. If you look at the model wearing the ring, she's actually wearing the one I got. But the photos of just the ring is the one with the blue veins. And yes, let me what you got.  Should be there with you by Thursday


----------



## LauraSofia

I ordered both 5 and 6, just in case because my turquoise ring runs a bit small. We'll see. I don't want to get my hopes up, for there still are 2 turquoise versions (Finnish pessimism!). Btw hanagirl, yours seems a bit darker than mine, or is it just the picture?  I'm so happy you got what you wanted. Gotta love that kind of pleasant surprises!


----------



## hanagirl

LauraSofia said:


> I ordered both 5 and 6, just in case because my turquoise ring runs a bit small. We'll see. I don't want to get my hopes up, for there still are 2 turquoise versions (Finnish pessimism!). Btw hanagirl, yours seems a bit darker than mine, or is it just the picture?  I'm so happy you got what you wanted. Gotta love that kind of pleasant surprises!



Might be the iPhone photo. It was a but dark in the room when I took it.  Here's another photo...


----------



## LauraSofia

Thanks, it is just like mine! I'm seriously going to cry if I don't get that


----------



## yoyotomatoe

hanagirl said:


> Might be the iPhone photo. It was a but dark in the room when I took it.  Here's another photo...
> View attachment 2208582


Oh it's so beautiful!


LauraSofia said:


> Thanks, it is just like mine! I'm seriously going to cry if I don't get that


Let us know what you get! If you get the same as hanagirl I will order one too .


----------



## NeonLights

alishaisabel said:


> So jealous of you girls with Cipria's! On the hunt for one!!!
> 
> Here's a pic of my family, with the "love" arty in the mail at the moment!



Great collection... 

The pink one in the middle is just what my collection is missing


----------



## pixiesparkle

yoyotomatoe said:


> Thank you so much girl for posting this. I was able to buy myself the ring I wanted, and it was the last one in my size !


I'm so glad you were able to get your ring. Which one did you get?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

pixiesparkle said:


> I'm so glad you were able to get your ring. Which one did you get?



Thanks girl. I got the gold and cream one. Will post pics soon


----------



## LauraSofia

My rings should be at the customs right now. Come to mama! I'm afraid of additional customs duties since I ordered outside of EU :S


----------



## yoyotomatoe

LauraSofia said:


> My rings should be at the customs right now. Come to mama! I'm afraid of additional customs duties since I ordered outside of EU :S



I was just thinking about you the arrival of your rings. Fingers crossed too with customs!


----------



## Glamnatic

Ladies, arty rings are back in the US site of NAP 30% off!!! https://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Search?keywords=saint+laurent+arty+ring

I did some shopping and got two rings  , cream and blue & gold ring! last one reminds me of van gogh's sky in paintings, does anyone have actual photos of that ring?? because the gold seems to be more toned down


----------



## Fashion1

Thank you for posting - I got the silver/pink one I had been eyeing and on sale!! Woohoo!


----------



## Icyss

yoyotomatoe said:


> I do think it is personal preference as the arrty ring looks good on any finger. Most common I see is middle or ring finger but I also wear it on my index finger and still looks great.
> 
> Me and you are the same sizes! I'll be on the lookout! And no problem girl



Thank you yoyotomatoe. I really appreciate it&#128522;


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Fashion1 said:


> Thank you for posting - I got the silver/pink one I had been eyeing and on sale!! Woohoo!


Yay! Now I'm pissed, I just ordered the cream/gold one from the international NAP site. Guess I'm returning it!


----------



## gonghe181

Bummer!  I bought the turquoise one about 3 weeks ago for $290!  I called NAP customer service to see if they would do a courtesy price adjustment and they said they only offer price adjustments within one week of purchase.  Oh well, at least I got the size I wanted (Size 8) which is now sold out.

BTW, I got the Navy ring in the mail today!  The Size 7 is too small to wear on my middle finger, couldn't get it to fit over my knuckle, so I'll have to get use to wearing it on my ring finger instead. I will post pictures of both my artys soon!


----------



## gonghe181

yoyotomatoe said:


> Yay! Now I'm pissed, I just ordered the cream/gold one from the international NAP site. Guess I'm returning it!


 
Bummer!  I bought the turquoise one about 3 weeks ago for $290!  I called NAP customer service to see if they would do a courtesy price adjustment and they said they only offer price adjustments within one week of purchase.  Oh well, at least I got the size I wanted (Size 8) which is now sold out.

BTW, I got the Navy ring in the mail today!  The Size 7 is too small to wear on my middle finger, couldn't get it to fit over my knuckle, so I'll have to get use to wearing it on my ring finger instead. I will post pictures of both my artys soon!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

gonghe181 said:


> Bummer! I bought the turquoise one about 3 weeks ago for $290! I called NAP customer service to see if they would do a courtesy price adjustment and they said they only offer price adjustments within one week of purchase. Oh well, at least I got the size I wanted (Size 8) which is now sold out.
> 
> BTW, I got the Navy ring in the mail today! The Size 7 is too small to wear on my middle finger, couldn't get it to fit over my knuckle, so I'll have to get use to wearing it on my ring finger instead. I will post pictures of both my artys soon!


I know, bummer indeed...but I ordered the lapis and turquoise from the US site. Can't wait to see your new ring!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

LauraSofia said:


> Thanks, it is just like mine! I'm seriously going to cry if I don't get that


Sooooo have you gotten it? Which one did they send you?


----------



## Icyss

ohitsjen said:


> Thank you! I was considering http://www.cricket-fashion.com/acce...lated-ring-with-light-pink-glass-stone-p10614
> That being said, when I tried on the gold/beige it was a little tight on me and a size 8... ): Might brave a size 7 and just hope it fits... Unless someone has this particular ring and wants to tell me how it fits on them?  It would be much appreciated!!
> 
> 
> Love your mint ring! It's gorgeous with the streak running through it!!
> 
> 
> Good to know! I was getting confused and tempted but at the same time really unsure haha. Congratulations on a lovely ring!
> 
> 
> I love your rings  If I remember correctly you have the perfect collection of them!



Thank you. I have a modest collections. I hope to expand my arty ring family soon


----------



## LauraSofia

yoyotomatoe said:


> Sooooo have you gotten it? Which one did they send you?



I'll let you know as soon as I know, as in today (guess I'm living in a different time zone, though)  They'll be here in max. 9 hours. I'm clicking the "track"-button constantly.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

LauraSofia said:


> I'll let you know as soon as I know, as in today (guess I'm living in a different time zone, though)  They'll be here in max. 9 hours. I'm clicking the "track"-button constantly.



I work overnight shift so I will keep checking for your update!


----------



## ohitsjen

Fashion1 said:


> Thank you for posting - I got the silver/pink one I had been eyeing and on sale!! Woohoo!


Omg! Congratulations! Could you tell me how the sizing is when you get it please?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

ohitsjen said:


> Omg! Congratulations! Could you tell me how the sizing is when you get it please?



I wear size 7 in my arty rings and the silver/pink fit true to size for me.


----------



## ohitsjen

yoyotomatoe said:


> I wear size 7 in my arty rings and the silver/pink fit true to size for me.


Thanks so much for your quick reply!


----------



## alishaisabel

Omg I so need to get something from this sale!!!


----------



## alishaisabel

Louislily said:


> And I'm so jealous of you, I looove the purple one and I'm on the hunt for a love arty for a while now, but can't find it anywhere :cry:


I got mine from eBay. But it's stuck in customs and I don't know if I am ever going to get it! Have been waiting over a month


----------



## LauraSofia

yoyotomatoe said:


> I work overnight shift so I will keep checking for your update!



Aargh, it's apparently going to take more than 2 working days to get my stuff. If they're going to deliver it today, they should have the package in my home town by now. Which is not the case... Worst case scenario? After waiting 2 days in agony, wait 2 days extra, pay some more customs duties and end up receiving the ring you've already got --> waste of time, money and energy, hehe...  

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

LauraSofia said:


> Aargh, it's apparently going to take more than 2 working days to get my stuff. If they're going to deliver it today, they should have the package in my home town by now. Which is not the case... Worst case scenario? After waiting 2 days in agony, wait 2 days extra, pay some more customs duties and end up receiving the ring you've already got --> waste of time, money and energy, hehe...
> 
> I'll keep you posted.



Oh booo! Well I don't think they will charge you anore customs will they? When I ordered they added on the custom charges to my total.


----------



## LauraSofia

yoyotomatoe said:


> Oh booo! Well I don't think they will charge you anore customs will they? When I ordered they added on the custom charges to my total.



Yes, mine too, and I hope they won't, but the situation is slightly unclear due to recently changed laws. We'll see  

Btw I still can't decide whether to buy or not to buy the RG Marine. Do you think rose gold comes and goes or is it a classic? In pictures it looks so damn fine, but I'm still not sure about the color.


----------



## unoma

*             Arty gold-plated glass ring. 30% off
*

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321299


----------



## unoma

Loads of Arty rings for 30-40% off.
All sizes .


----------



## LauraSofia

And when does the European NAP sale start!!!


----------



## unoma

LauraSofia said:


> And when does the European NAP sale start!!!


Maybe end of June/July 
MAYBE!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

LauraSofia said:


> Yes, mine too, and I hope they won't, but the situation is slightly unclear due to recently changed laws. We'll see
> 
> Btw I still can't decide whether to buy or not to buy the RG Marine. Do you think rose gold comes and goes or is it a classic? In pictures it looks so damn fine, but I'm still not sure about the color.


I think RG is beautiful! Go for it hehe.


----------



## LauraSofia

yoyotomatoe said:


> I think RG is beautiful! Go for it hehe.



I remember posting a picture of my Arty family and saying "no more". You guys should build a choir and sing "NOOOOOOOOOOO"...


----------



## yoyotomatoe

LauraSofia said:


> I remember posting a picture of my Arty family and saying "no more". You guys should build a choir and sing "NOOOOOOOOOOO"...


Yeah...I keep saying no more too but it just doesn't stop coming haha!


----------



## missty4

yoyotomatoe said:


> I work overnight shift so I will keep checking for your update!



I work overnight too and bought 2 arty rings as well! The things I buy sometimes at night...


----------



## yoyotomatoe

missty4 said:


> I work overnight too and bought 2 arty rings as well! The things I buy sometimes at night...



 Me too! Can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## Crosi

I own lapis one. I told myself one is enough. When I saw the big discount, I clicked to BUYOMG I  just ordered 3!!!  

I was planning to return at least one but what if I keep them all...


----------



## ohitsjen

LauraSofia said:


> Yes, mine too, and I hope they won't, but the situation is slightly unclear due to recently changed laws. We'll see
> 
> Btw I still can't decide whether to buy or not to buy the RG Marine. Do you think rose gold comes and goes or is it a classic? In pictures it looks so damn fine, but I'm still not sure about the color.



Get it! It's beautiful, so much better in real life, and it might just be me but the rose gold isn't a very obvious rose gold...


----------



## Crosi

vintagerose said:


> ​



Vintagerose, the ring on the left has "love" inscription on the band? I was digging some info and Japanese Madame Figaro site stated it was a limited edition which was only sold around March 2012.


----------



## Glamnatic

Crosi said:


> Vintagerose, the ring on the left has "love" inscription on the band? I was digging some info and Japanese Madame Figaro site stated it was a limited edition which was only sold around March 2012.



I have the same ring it is called the love ring, has a cerise glass stone and its engraved with the word love on the back of the band. It was a limited edition for valentines day in 2012 and it comes with a red satin pouch


----------



## hanagirl

I got my black/gold arty yesterday from saks.  I noticed the YSL box of this one is bigger. Do they give out different boxes depending on the store?


----------



## Glamnatic

hanagirl said:


> I got my black/gold arty yesterday from saks.  I noticed the YSL box of this one is bigger. Do they give out different boxes depending on the store?



About a year ago I ordered a marine and a ice arty ring from ssense, the marine one came in a big box whereas the ice one came in the regular smaller box  I think certain models come in those big boxes.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

hanagirl said:


> I got my black/gold arty yesterday from saks.  I noticed the YSL box of this one is bigger. Do they give out different boxes depending on the store?





Glamnatic said:


> About a year ago I ordered a marine and a ice arty ring from ssense, the marine one came in a big box whereas the ice one came in the regular smaller box  I think certain models come in those big boxes.



I agree with Glamnatic, I ordred 2 silver arty's and one came in a big box and another in a smaller one.


----------



## gonghe181

yoyotomatoe said:


> I know, bummer indeed...but I ordered the lapis and turquoise from the US site. Can't wait to see your new ring!


 
Here's a picture of the turquoise and navy rings I have!  The Turquoise is a Size 8 and fits my middle finger and the Navy is a Size 7 that I will wear on my ring finger, which is not as comfortable, but that's okay given the opportunity I had to purchase the navy one online!  Be sure to post your new artys when they arrive too! 

Next on Arty wish list:  the Love ring and the dark green stone with rose gold!!


----------



## hanagirl

Glamnatic said:


> About a year ago I ordered a marine and a ice arty ring from ssense, the marine one came in a big box whereas the ice one came in the regular smaller box  I think certain models come in those big boxes.





yoyotomatoe said:


> I agree with Glamnatic, I ordred 2 silver arty's and one came in a big box and another in a smaller one.



Thank you ladies!  Good to know


----------



## vintagerose

Crosi said:


> Vintagerose, the ring on the left has "love" inscription on the band? I was digging some info and Japanese Madame Figaro site stated it was a limited edition which was only sold around March 2012.





Glamnatic said:


> I have the same ring it is called the love ring, has a cerise glass stone and its engraved with the word love on the back of the band. It was a limited edition for valentines day in 2012 and it comes with a red satin pouch



Hi *Crosi* - my answer is exactly the same as *Glamnatic's* (thanks!)  I actually missed out on purchasing the ring when it was first available in 2012, but being a new arty collector (can you believe I only started a month ago) I was determined to track one down! It is a very beautiful piece and definitely worth purchasing if you find one. Good luck!!!


----------



## Glamnatic

gonghe181 said:


> Here's a picture of the turquoise and navy rings I have!  The Turquoise is a Size 8 and fits my middle finger and the Navy is a Size 7 that I will wear on my ring finger, which is not as comfortable, but that's okay given the opportunity I had to purchase the navy one online!  Be sure to post your new artys when they arrive too!
> 
> Next on Arty wish list:  the Love ring and the dark green stone with rose gold!!



Omg that navy one is soooo cute!!! I was for sale in the outnet, but it only lasted a few hours and i couldn't grab my size...a comment i must make, is that i HATE, re sellers, because mysteriously after this ring was completely sold out at the outnet for 174, many of this navy rings appeared on ebay for over 300, which makes me so mad , its unfair for buyers that re sellers buy all these rings to get profit on ebay. Anyway, your rings are gorgeous!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

gonghe181 said:


> Here's a picture of the turquoise and navy rings I have!  The Turquoise is a Size 8 and fits my middle finger and the Navy is a Size 7 that I will wear on my ring finger, which is not as comfortable, but that's okay given the opportunity I had to purchase the navy one online!  Be sure to post your new artys when they arrive too!
> 
> Next on Arty wish list:  the Love ring and the dark green stone with rose gold!!



 Congrats girl it is gorgeous!!! I will for sure post my rings when I get them 

My friend has both the rings you want in size 8. If she ever decides she doesn't want them I know who does


----------



## Crosi

Glamnatic said:


> I have the same ring it is called the love ring, has a cerise glass stone and its engraved with the word love on the back of the band.





vintagerose said:


> It is a very beautiful piece and definitely worth purchasing if you find one. Good luck!!!



Ladies, thank you  I never knew there was the love ring.  The color of the stone is gorgeous!!! I am jealous of you!!! Arty ring is so addictive. One is always not enoughush:


----------



## Alexandrialau

ohitsjen said:


> I was wondering, does anyone have the rose-gold marine Arty ring as well as one (or more ) other Arty? If so, did you find that the rose-gold one ran large? I know they are meant to run small... But the one I ordered in a size 8 was too big for all my fingers, and I want to order another ring, but I'm so confused what size to get this time! Was this a one off experience do you think, and I'd be better off reordering the 8, or do you think I should go down to a 7 instead, does anyone have any opinions? TIA!


The rose gold is slightly bigger, but i reckon it doesn't warrant sizing up.( Well at least for me). The only thing is that when I wash my hands, the rose gold tends to slip off a whole lot easier than the regular gold ones! Good luck!


----------



## gonghe181

yoyotomatoe said:


> Congrats girl it is gorgeous!!! I will for sure post my rings when I get them
> 
> My friend has both the rings you want in size 8. If she ever decides she doesn't want them I know who does


 
Thanks yoyotomatoe!!


----------



## gonghe181

Glamnatic said:


> Omg that navy one is soooo cute!!! I was for sale in the outnet, but it only lasted a few hours and i couldn't grab my size...a comment i must make, is that i HATE, re sellers, because mysteriously after this ring was completely sold out at the outnet for 174, many of this navy rings appeared on ebay for over 300, which makes me so mad , its unfair for buyers that re sellers buy all these rings to get profit on ebay. Anyway, your rings are gorgeous!


 
Thanks Glamnatic!!  I love the Navy one too!  I know what you mean about some eBay sellers.  I guess it's all about the economics of supply and demand. However, I was fortunate enough to have purchased the navy ring (NWT) online from a seller who sold it to me for regular retail price -- the same price if I were to buy it at SaksFifth Ave. and/or Neiman Marcus!  So when the price was right, I jumped on the opportunity! 

I did look at other artys that I wanted from two international sites, Cultstatus and Cricket, but by the time you factor in interna'l shipping costs, duties, taxes, currency conversion rates, etc...the price actually comes out higher than those eBay sellers!!  I saw a ring that I wanted from Cultstatus, contacted them and turns out that the final price I would have had to pay was over USD$350! <yikes!!>


----------



## Julierose

Here is my Arty ring collection.  I guess I have a little obsession LOL


----------



## yoyotomatoe

julierose said:


> here is my arty ring collection.  I guess i have a little obsession lol



love it girl!!!


----------



## sniggy

Julierose said:


> Here is my Arty ring collection.  I guess I have a little obsession LOL



Love your collection. I'm about 5 short of your collection but it'll do lol. Very nice!


----------



## LauraSofia

yoyotomatoe said:


> I think RG is beautiful! Go for it hehe.


Got them! I really don't have time for pictures, but they're the right turquoise, beautiful and you should definitely place an order!!!  Btw, size 5 is a small 5...


----------



## yoyotomatoe

LauraSofia said:


> Got them! I really don't have time for pictures, but they're the right turquoise, beautiful and you should definitely place an order!!!  Btw, size 5 is a small 5...


Oh that is good to know! Thanks hun! What sizes did you order again? And they both came in the turquoise that we like?


----------



## LauraSofia

yoyotomatoe said:


> Oh that is good to know! Thanks hun! What sizes did you order again? And they both came in the turquoise that we like?



5 and 6, but I think I'll keep the 5 cause it's fit for my left middle finger and the 6 is a bit too loose on both. If you look closely, the color leans a bit more towards blue than my old one, but the difference really is unnoticeable. I will post pictures as soon as I have time and light, but you really should get it while you have the chance!  You'll love it.


----------



## LauraSofia

Oh well, these aren't very good, but...


----------



## yoyotomatoe

LauraSofia said:


> Oh well, these aren't very good, but...



Omg they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## LauraSofia

Please notice the other one is the old one. Just to see the difference


----------



## gonghe181

OMG!!  OMG!! NAP has arty rings that are 50%-60% right now!!!  I just bought the lapis colored one for 50% off!!


----------



## BagsRLoVe

eek what color to get..silver with pink or gold and blue so confused


----------



## hanagirl

LauraSofia said:


> Oh well, these aren't very good, but...



You got them!  YEY NAP Philippines site. Haha!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

I've heard of these rings discolouring but has anyone experienced the top layer of the metal coming off, revealing another metal underneath? The ring's only 6 months old so I'm a bit annoyed


----------



## yoyotomatoe

hermosa_vogue said:


> I've heard of these rings discolouring but has anyone experienced the top layer of the metal coming off, revealing another metal underneath? The ring's only 6 months old so I'm a bit annoyed



The back of my gold plated ones have discoloured a bit but not the front of it.


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

A whole bunch of the arty rings went on sale this morning at NAP @ 50% off. I snagged two! There are a few more colors left, don't know if I should get more


----------



## College Walk

I just bought the "neutral" one in a size 7. Not sure if it'll fit. Worst comes to worst, I'll return it and buy the pink one if the price drops even further? Decisions...


----------



## QTbebe

as I was checking out, the ring I wanted... sold out


----------



## Glamnatic

My two beautiful arty rings arrived today from NAP, cream one matches perfectly my new McQueen bracelet, I'm in love! I ordered the gold one thinking that it was the gold and navy one, i was wrong anyway I like it, anyone knows how this ring is called?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Glamnatic said:


> My two beautiful arty rings arrived today from NAP, cream one matches perfectly my new McQueen bracelet, I'm in love! I ordered the gold one thinking that it was the gold and navy one, i was wrong anyway I like it, anyone knows how this ring is called?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216152
> View attachment 2216153
> View attachment 2216154


Gorgeous Congrats! Will post mine soon too


----------



## College Walk

Glamnatic said:


> My two beautiful arty rings arrived today from NAP, cream one matches perfectly my new McQueen bracelet, I'm in love! I ordered the gold one thinking that it was the gold and navy one, i was wrong anyway I like it, anyone knows how this ring is called?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216152
> View attachment 2216153
> View attachment 2216154


I ordered the gold one from NAP. Your photos look great! The gold one looks great with your bracelet. The other ring is super pretty too.


----------



## College Walk

QTbebe said:


> as I was checking out, the ring I wanted... sold out


WOW! The gold and amber (?) ones were up this morning and now there's only the pink left (with plenty of sizes left).  I feel like I should've bought the the pink one in a size 6 just in case my gold size 7 one doesn't fit. Decisions...


----------



## gonghe181

College Walk said:


> WOW! The gold and amber (?) ones were up this morning and now there's only the pink left (with plenty of sizes left).  I feel like I should've bought the the pink one in a size 6 just in case my gold size 7 one doesn't fit. Decisions...


 
College Walk, I would get the pink in Sz 6 before they run out of that too.  If the gold in Sz 7 fit , you can always return the pink since NAP offers free shipping and free returns.  Ever since they went on 50% off, they sold fast!


----------



## gonghe181

Glamnatic said:


> My two beautiful arty rings arrived today from NAP, cream one matches perfectly my new McQueen bracelet, I'm in love! I ordered the gold one thinking that it was the gold and navy one, i was wrong anyway I like it, anyone knows how this ring is called?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216152
> View attachment 2216153
> View attachment 2216154


 
Niiiice!!  The cream colored one looks gorgeous!!


----------



## Louislily

Glamnatic said:


> My two beautiful arty rings arrived today from NAP, cream one matches perfectly my new McQueen bracelet, I'm in love! I ordered the gold one thinking that it was the gold and navy one, i was wrong anyway I like it, anyone knows how this ring is called?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216152
> View attachment 2216153
> View attachment 2216154



Perfect match with your bracelet like you said 
I have the cuff with the cream stone and after your pictures I think I need the ring too haha!


----------



## Glamnatic

yoyotomatoe said:


> Gorgeous Congrats! Will post mine soon too



Thanks!!! Can't wait to see your rings !



College Walk said:


> I ordered the gold one from NAP. Your photos look great! The gold one looks great with your bracelet. The other ring is super pretty too.



Thank you!!! I love both of them, pretty neutral colors that my collection needed.



gonghe181 said:


> Niiiice!!  The cream colored one looks gorgeous!!



I love the cream one, Ive been wanting it for so long but it never went on sale!



Louislily said:


> Perfect match with your bracelet like you said
> I have the cuff with the cream stone and after your pictures I think I need the ring too haha!



Ive seen some pictures of the arty cuff with the cream stone, is it the big cuff right?? I love it, you should definitely get the ring, the color is so neutral and divine!! plus it is on sale for a really cheap price!


----------



## syeang

hi guys. i'm contemplating to get my first Arty ring from NAP asia site. Can't decide between coral & navy blue. 

Could you guys point out the best color in terms of wearability. i could only get one


----------



## Aluxe

syeang said:


> hi guys. i'm contemplating to get my first Arty ring from NAP asia site. Can't decide between coral & navy blue.
> 
> Could you guys point out the best color in terms of wearability. i could only get one



Which one works best with the clothes/accessories you currently have?

Both are beautiful, but if you wear more blues and really love that color, then maybe you should go that route so that you will actually wear your ring (unlike me who never wears hers but still managed to buy another one *sigh*).

And if the coral will be a better match, then that's the way to go.

Good luck!


----------



## Glamnatic

syeang said:


> hi guys. i'm contemplating to get my first Arty ring from NAP asia site. Can't decide between coral & navy blue.
> 
> Could you guys point out the best color in terms of wearability. i could only get one



Do you wear a lot of jeans? If so go with the navy one ! I thinks is much versatile and elegant than the coral.


----------



## LauraSofia

I'd definitely go for the navy blue. It's such a classic piece and works with most colors. It always adds a touch of elegance to whatever you wear. It's much more beautiful live than in pictures! One of my favorite combinations is navy blue arty, leather jacket, a hint of leopard and white/grey. Looove.


----------



## Louislily

Glamnatic said:


> Ive seen some pictures of the arty cuff with the cream stone, is it the big cuff right?? I love it, you should definitely get the ring, the color is so neutral and divine!! plus it is on sale for a really cheap price!



Yes it's the big one, it's such an outstanding piece and the cream color works with almost every outfit. I hope I can add 1 or 2 rings to my collection, but I have to wait for the europe sale  haha


----------



## julemakeup

syeang said:


> hi guys. i'm contemplating to get my first Arty ring from NAP asia site. Can't decide between coral & navy blue.
> 
> Could you guys point out the best color in terms of wearability. i could only get one



I have both... Coral is very pretty, but so is Lapis. I do find coral a bit more casual than lapis though and lapis can go both ways.

Here are some in action pics . HTH!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Got in my arty rings today, here is the full collection. The first 3 at the top starting from the left are the ones I got from NAP. Still not sure if I want to keep the turquoise though as I was hoping to get the other turquoise version.

From the top L to R:
gold/cream, gold/turquoise, gold/lapis, gold/green, gold/coral

Bottom:
Silver/pink, silver/black, silver/honey gold, silver/cipria


----------



## gonghe181

yoyotomatoe said:


> Got in my arty rings today, here is the full collection. The first 3 at the top starting from the left are the ones I got from NAP. Still not sure if I want to keep the turquoise though as I was hoping to get the other turquoise version.
> 
> From the top L to R:
> gold/cream, gold/turquoise, gold/lapis, gold/green, gold/coral
> 
> Bottom:
> Silver/pink, silver/black, silver/honey gold, silver/cipria


 
WOW!!   What a great collection you have!!  Love the gold/green one!  I think you should keep the turquoise one and try to get the other turquoise version too!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

gonghe181 said:


> WOW!!   What a great collection you have!!  Love the gold/green one!  I think you should keep the turquoise one and try to get the other turquoise version too!



Thanks hun! Lol...I don't know what I'd do with 2 turquoise rings lol. I will hold on to it for now though. I may take my chances and order the other one from Asia.


----------



## College Walk

Wow. NAP is absolutely incredible. I ordered my Arty ring yesterday and it came in the mail today. Definitely going to order from them again. Here's a few pics of the gold ring...

















Unfortunately my ring didn't fit me.


----------



## syeang

LauraSofia said:


> I'd definitely go for the navy blue. It's such a classic piece and works with most colors. It always adds a touch of elegance to whatever you wear. It's much more beautiful live than in pictures! One of my favorite combinations is navy blue arty, leather jacket, a hint of leopard and white/grey. Looove.





Glamnatic said:


> Do you wear a lot of jeans? If so go with the navy one ! I thinks is much versatile and elegant than the coral.





Aluxe said:


> Which one works best with the clothes/accessories you currently have?
> 
> Both are beautiful, but if you wear more blues and really love that color, then maybe you should go that route so that you will actually wear your ring (unlike me who never wears hers but still managed to buy another one *sigh*).
> 
> And if the coral will be a better match, then that's the way to go.
> 
> Good luck!



thank you guys. now i'm a bit clear on my decision. will get the navy. !!! if in future i'm lucky enough i will get another one. 

ordering now from NAP. can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## Glamnatic

College Walk said:


> Wow. NAP is absolutely incredible. I ordered my Arty ring yesterday and it came in the mail today. Definitely going to order from them again. Here's a few pics of the gold ring...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my ring didn't fit me.



Your ring looks gorgeous!!! I'm sorry to hear it didn't fit you, was it too big or too small???


----------



## yoyotomatoe

College Walk said:


> Wow. NAP is absolutely incredible. I ordered my Arty ring yesterday and it came in the mail today. Definitely going to order from them again. Here's a few pics of the gold ring...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my ring didn't fit me.



I'm sorry to hear that. You can return it...free returns.


----------



## Glamnatic

yoyotomatoe said:


> Got in my arty rings today, here is the full collection. The first 3 at the top starting from the left are the ones I got from NAP. Still not sure if I want to keep the turquoise though as I was hoping to get the other turquoise version.
> 
> From the top L to R:
> gold/cream, gold/turquoise, gold/lapis, gold/green, gold/coral
> 
> Bottom:
> Silver/pink, silver/black, silver/honey gold, silver/cipria



Your collection is gorgeous! I'm waiting for a honey arty ring I bought pre owned from eBay, love yours!!! I think you should return the turquoise I like better the other version.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Glamnatic said:


> Your collection is gorgeous! I'm waiting for a honey arty ring I bought pre owned from eBay, love yours!!! I think you should return the turquoise I like better the other version.



Thanks Glamnatic..got to keep up with you ladies lol. You will love the honey coloured one, I found mine on ebay too and it turned out to be a lovely tpfer. We are on the same page, I think I will return it and get the older version...thanks for the advice 

I'm still on the hunt for your ice arty! Then I think I will be content hehe.


----------



## College Walk

Glamnatic said:


> Your ring looks gorgeous!!! I'm sorry to hear it didn't fit you, was it too big or too small???



Too big! I should've known that there was no way I was a size 7.  



yoyotomatoe said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. You can return it...free returns.



I know! Gotta love that. Like I said, definitely going to shop more from NAP in the future.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Glamnatic said:


> Your collection is gorgeous! I'm waiting for a honey arty ring I bought pre owned from eBay, love yours!!! I think you should return the turquoise I like better the other version.



Glamnatic, did you ever end up getting the cream/gold one?


----------



## syeang

julemakeup said:


> I have both... Coral is very pretty, but so is Lapis. I do find coral a bit more casual than lapis though and lapis can go both ways.
> 
> Here are some in action pics . HTH!
> 
> View attachment 2217364
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217365




thank you so much for your pictures. it looks so good on you. i seriously can't wait for mine now . i want them all . haha


----------



## Glamnatic

yoyotomatoe said:


> Glamnatic, did you ever end up getting the cream/gold one?



I did, posted the pictures, you actually quoted me, check the older messages, I received them just yesterday


----------



## syeang

College Walk said:


> Wow. NAP is absolutely incredible. I ordered my Arty ring yesterday and it came in the mail today. Definitely going to order from them again. Here's a few pics of the gold ring...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my ring didn't fit me.



aww so sorry to hear that. its a beautiful color. ran oos on the nap.asia site. this was my initial first choice. oos in my size. so went on to pick the navy one instead.


----------



## College Walk

syeang said:


> aww so sorry to hear that. its a beautiful color. ran oos on the nap.asia site. this was my initial first choice. oos in my size. so went on to pick the navy one instead.



This is the first time I've seen one in real life and I absolutely love it! I'm sure the navy one is just as gorgeous as this one. One day I will find one my size at a cheaper price than the original $290.


----------



## Helenn_a

im new here, i wanna ask u guys, maybe u can help me, where can i find the ysl oval arty silver/purple. 
i had one, but i lost it, better said i forgot it in a public toilet, yes i know what u think, how could i loose it? its just that every time i wash my hands i put it out and place it on top of the sink, coz i dont want the ring discolore on my skin, so i forgot it there, after few seconds i turned back and it was goneeeee (((
i still have two: silver/black and silver/aqua, but the purple one was my fav 
does anybody know where i could buy it?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Glamnatic said:


> I did, posted the pictures, you actually quoted me, check the older messages, I received them just yesterday



Lol I thought I did. Sorry I can't keep up anymore lol. A bunch of other girls I know bought a whole bunch of artys too and I've been commenting on all of theirs as well lol. 

So now all you need is the silver one and your collection is complete right? Even though the honey gold arty and gold/gold was not part of your plan


----------



## yoyotomatoe

College Walk said:


> This is the first time I've seen one in real life and I absolutely love it! I'm sure the navy one is just as gorgeous as this one. One day I will find one my size at a cheaper price than the original $290.



Do you need one bigger or smaller?


----------



## College Walk

yoyotomatoe said:


> Do you need one bigger or smaller?



Smaller. A size 6 definitely would've been a better option. At the time, they didn't have a size 6 in the ivory/gold/neutral color one so I bought the size 7 thinking it was miraculously going to fit. Should've gotten the pink one in size 6? Oh well. Too late now.


----------



## Glamnatic

yoyotomatoe said:


> Lol I thought I did. Sorry I can't keep up anymore lol. A bunch of other girls I know bought a whole bunch of artys too and I've been commenting on all of theirs as well lol.
> 
> So now all you need is the silver one and your collection is complete right? Even though the honey gold arty and gold/gold was not part of your plan


 
I actualy would love to find the navy with gold (the one in the picture) but i cant find it anywhere. I always wanted the honey one, but with taxes and full Price wasn't an option for me to get it from Saks, so when a good deal appeared on ebay i got it (was just 150).


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Glamnatic said:


> I actualy would love to find the navy with gold (the one in the picture) but i cant find it anywhere. I always wanted the honey one, but with taxes and full Price wasn't an option for me to get it from Saks, so when a good deal appeared on ebay i got it (was just 150).



Wow! I thought I got a good deal on mine for 200. What size are you? I'll keep an eye out. But you are still keeping the gold/gold right?


----------



## College Walk

Glamnatic said:


> I actualy would love to find the navy with gold (the one in the picture) but i cant find it anywhere. I always wanted the honey one, but with taxes and full Price wasn't an option for me to get it from Saks, so when a good deal appeared on ebay i got it (was just 150).



IT'S SO BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Glamnatic

yoyotomatoe said:


> Wow! I thought I got a good deal on mine for 200. What size are you? I'll keep an eye out. But you are still keeping the gold/gold right?


 
Yes i will, as I can't find the navy one anywhere I'll keep it,  it's kind of a rare color i haven't seen often, plus its not a shiny gold as the others is more opaque


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Glamnatic said:


> Yes i will, as I can't find the navy one anywhere I'll keep it,  it's kind of a rare color i haven't seen often, plus its not a shiny gold as the others is more opaque



What size are you girl?


----------



## Glamnatic

College Walk said:


> IT'S SO BEAUTIFUL.


 
it's gorgeous!! but it is sold out everywhere!


----------



## Glamnatic

yoyotomatoe said:


> What size are you girl?


 
7 middle finger and index, 6 ring finger =)


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Glamnatic said:


> 7 middle finger and index, 6 ring finger =)



We are the same size! So if I run into a 6 or 7 I'll let you know


----------



## Glamnatic

yoyotomatoe said:


> We are the same size! So if I run into a 6 or 7 I'll let you know


 
Ohh thanks!!! i would appreciate it!!


----------



## College Walk

Glamnatic said:


> 7 middle finger and index, 6 ring finger =)



I'm so jealous you have that figured out just in case one size is sold out, you have another option! So smart.


----------



## Glamnatic

College Walk said:


> I'm so jealous you have that figured out just in case one size is sold out, you have another option! So smart.



Actually it wasn't that easy, My first arty was a pink one in size 5, it fits my ring finger, then I found a good deal on both lapis and coral in size 5 and they didn't fit at all !! I had to sell them...so took me a while learning my size! Hope you can get your arty on your size if you need help pm me with the diameter of your finger and I can help you since I have sizes 5 (the ones i have run lager) 6 and 7 in my collection


----------



## College Walk

Glamnatic said:


> Actually it wasn't that easy, My first arty was a pink one in size 5, it fits my ring finger, then I found a good deal on both lapis and coral in size 5 and they didn't fit at all !! I had to sell them...so took me a while learning my size! Hope you can get your arty on your size if you need help pm me with the diameter of your finger and I can help you since I have sizes 5 (the ones i have run lager) 6 and 7 in my collection



Wait. What? They vary in sizes?


----------



## Glamnatic

College Walk said:


> Wait. What? They vary in sizes?



Depends on the stone, turquoise, lapis and coral run small, others bigger


----------



## College Walk

Glamnatic said:


> Depends on the stone, turquoise, lapis and coral run small, others bigger



Wow! I never would've guessed that. Do you know why? Hmm... it's a good thing to keep in mind now.


----------



## La Comtesse

julemakeup said:


> I have both... Coral is very pretty, but so is Lapis. I do find coral a bit more casual than lapis though and lapis can go both ways.
> 
> Here are some in action pics . HTH!
> 
> View attachment 2217364
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217365


 
The shot of the coral ring on your hand is just stunning.  It goes so well with the H bracelets.  I favored the lapis too until I saw that shot. 

All of the tpfer  modeling shots are doing wonders for Arty sales, I'm sure.  

I stumbled upon the few remaining on the NAP sale two days ago and came here to find out about sizing (never knew there was a whole arty thread).  Unfortunately it took me too long to decide what sizes to order and I missed out on all the ones I should have ordered.  

From the one ring I've tried, I am roughly TTS (up just about 1/2 size from my actual ring size for the finger I will wear it on since my actual ring size is about a 5.5).  It is a little loose but it stays in place because of the weight of the stone--perfect for the hot summer when my fingers will be a little swollen.  I don't think I would have been happy sizing down unless I lived in a constantly cold climate.


----------



## La Comtesse

Glamnatic said:


> Depends on the stone, turquoise, lapis and coral run small, others bigger


 
Oh no.  Just when I thought I was safe with the 6.  I hope the others won't be too large now.

Thanks everyone for commenting about sizing.


----------



## Icyss

yoyotomatoe said:


> Got in my arty rings today, here is the full collection. The first 3 at the top starting from the left are the ones I got from NAP. Still not sure if I want to keep the turquoise though as I was hoping to get the other turquoise version.
> 
> From the top L to R:
> gold/cream, gold/turquoise, gold/lapis, gold/green, gold/coral
> 
> Bottom:
> Silver/pink, silver/black, silver/honey gold, silver/cipria



Omg! @yoyotomatoe, Your arty collections are TDF! Love them all!&#128525;&#128561;


----------



## Icyss

College Walk said:


> Wow. NAP is absolutely incredible. I ordered my Arty ring yesterday and it came in the mail today. Definitely going to order from them again. Here's a few pics of the gold ring...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my ring didn't fit me.



@ Collegewalk, I am size 7))*wink*


----------



## alishaisabel

I can't believe I missed out on the sale. Wanted the marine ring so badly! Ahh


----------



## alishaisabel

Does anyone know if this website is legitimate?
http://rsvpsweatshop.com/catalog/2012/01/01/yves-saint-laurent-arty-ovale-ring-blue-cipria-200/


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Icyss said:


> Omg! @yoyotomatoe, Your arty collections are TDF! Love them all!&#128525;&#128561;



Thank you girl


----------



## Glamnatic

alishaisabel said:


> I can't believe I missed out on the sale. Wanted the marine ring so badly! Ahh



You can still wait for the European sale in NAP or order from the Australian website , about the website you asked about I had never heard of it, I would stay away.


----------



## Glamnatic

College Walk said:


> Wow! I never would've guessed that. Do you know why? Hmm... it's a good thing to keep in mind now.



I don't know exactly why, but the inconsistency in sizing has been a very commented topic here. I call the ones that run small "the traditional colors" (lapis, coral and turquoise) because they where the first colors that came out, then YSL started creating other colors which fit a tardy bit bigger, for instance I have a turquoise size 6 that I can't fit in my middle finger, whereas the 6 six marine rosegold does fit .


----------



## kelbell35

All of these arty ring pics...  
I caved and ordered the pink from the NAP sale.


----------



## Glamnatic

kelbell35 said:


> All of these arty ring pics...
> I caved and ordered the pink from the NAP sale.



Very pretty! So delicate and feminine


----------



## kelbell35

Glamnatic said:


> Very pretty! So delicate and feminine



Thanks! I agree! It was almost impossible trying to figure out which one to get during the sale, but I've always had my eye on the pink and think it will go with a lot of my wardrobe.


----------



## alishaisabel

Glamnatic said:


> You can still wait for the European sale in NAP or order from the Australian website , about the website you asked about I had never heard of it, I would stay away.


Okay so I contacted RSVP sweatshop about whether their stock is authentic and if they do returns and got completely abused and told I was middle eastern, trying to scam them and can't speak American.
Do not purchase from this site!


----------



## malecka

Were they 50% off in second markdown on NAP or when the sale started? I'm from Europe so we have to wait for sale to start...


----------



## yoyotomatoe

alishaisabel said:


> Okay so I contacted RSVP sweatshop about whether their stock is authentic and if they do returns and got completely abused and told I was middle eastern, trying to scam them and can't speak American.
> Do not purchase from this site!


WOW!


malecka said:


> Were they 50% off in second markdown on NAP or when the sale started? I'm from Europe so we have to wait for sale to start...


Yes, second markdown was 50%. It was 30% off when the sale first started.


----------



## Alexandrialau

Helenn_a said:


> im new here, i wanna ask u guys, maybe u can help me, where can i find the ysl oval arty silver/purple.
> i had one, but i lost it, better said i forgot it in a public toilet, yes i know what u think, how could i loose it? its just that every time i wash my hands i put it out and place it on top of the sink, coz i dont want the ring discolore on my skin, so i forgot it there, after few seconds i turned back and it was goneeeee (((
> i still have two: silver/black and silver/aqua, but the purple one was my fav
> does anybody know where i could buy it?


Harrods has it!!!! There was a silver piece there a few days ago at least....


----------



## malecka

yoyotomatoe said:


> WOW!
> 
> Yes, second markdown was 50%. It was 30% off when the sale first started.



Thank you!


----------



## emjaykay

a question for anyone with an arty... specifically, a coral arty ring. i just received mine in the mail from NAP and as i examined the glass stone closer, i realized there are many little cracks. is that the natural texture of the coral glass stone? i also have the cream arty and the glass stone is smooth. so, does anyone with a coral arty know what i am trying to say? when i run my fingernail across the glass softy, my nail catches on the ridges of the cracks. i tried to take a picture but i don't think it would be able to catch the detail.


----------



## Glamnatic

emjaykay said:


> a question for anyone with an arty... specifically, a coral arty ring. i just received mine in the mail from NAP and as i examined the glass stone closer, i realized there are many little cracks. is that the natural texture of the coral glass stone? i also have the cream arty and the glass stone is smooth. so, does anyone with a coral arty know what i am trying to say? when i run my fingernail across the glass softy, my nail catches on the ridges of the cracks. i tried to take a picture but i don't think it would be able to catch the detail.



I had never realized, mine has the same texture, no need to worries.


----------



## emjaykay

Glamnatic said:


> I had never realized, mine has the same texture, no need to worries.


whew, thank you! that makes me feel a lot better


----------



## alishaisabel

Alexandrialau said:


> Harrods has it!!!! There was a silver piece there a few days ago at least....


The store or website?


----------



## Alexandrialau

alishaisabel said:


> The store or website?


The london store....


----------



## La Comtesse

Does anyone know when the U.S. NAP sale is over?

I'm afraid I found this thread a little too late and ordered the wrong items.  It's really hard deciding what to keep.  I'm just wondering if there is any hope getting different colors or sizes before the sale ends.

TIA.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

La Comtesse said:


> Does anyone know when the U.S. NAP sale is over?
> 
> I'm afraid I found this thread a little too late and ordered the wrong items.  It's really hard deciding what to keep.  I'm just wondering if there is any hope getting different colors or sizes before the sale ends.
> 
> TIA.



They are all sold out now. One pops up every now and then as people are doing returns, but as fast as they pop up is also as quick as they get sold.


----------



## La Comtesse

yoyotomatoe said:


> They are all sold out now. One pops up every now and then as people are doing returns, but as fast as they pop up is also as quick as they get sold.


 
Ah, I know, thank you.  I have been trying to get the ones I want but it seems impossible.  I haven't even received the ones I ordered yet (just got one).  But I think I should have ordered 4-6 and I ordered 6s and 7s.  I may just keep them but I know they will really be too big in the 7s.  

If I remember correctly from past sales, it doesn't seem to go on long after final cut (which I assume this is?).

Is it confirmed that these are really completely discontinued?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

La Comtesse said:


> Ah, I know, thank you.  I have been trying to get the ones I want but it seems impossible.  I haven't even received the ones I ordered yet (just got one).  But I think I should have ordered 4-6 and I ordered 6s and 7s.  I may just keep them but I know they will really be too big in the 7s.
> 
> If I remember correctly from past sales, it doesn't seem to go on long after final cut (which I assume this is?).
> 
> Is it confirmed that these are really completely discontinued?



I heard they were going to be discontinued but SL came out with new ones that are retailing for $360. Have you received the 6 yet to see if that fits?


----------



## vintagerose

Congratulations to all the ladies who have recently made purchases! I am waiting for a few arty rings to arrive myself. Currently on the hunt for the silver/purple ring, can't find it anywhere!


----------



## La Comtesse

yoyotomatoe said:


> I heard they were going to be discontinued but SL came out with new ones that are retailing for $360. Have you received the 6 yet to see if that fits?


 
I noticed that some sites had them for $360 and older ones for $290 but it seems Neiman Marcus has taken all of theirs from the site.  I know I put some in my NAP wish list.  At the beginning of the sale I checked that but they were all gone--so I assumed the ones I had chosen sold out.  Since both NM and NAP don't have them, I sort of assumed they weren't coming back, anytime soon, anyway.  And the new "Saint Laurent" jewelry seems too minimal to keep including the Arty in the collection, but I hope they do.

I got to try on an older turquoise size 6 just before my coral NAP purchase arrived.  The older one did fit a little better than the newer coral 6 --both were a little loose for my pointer finger, but wearable.  I didn't realize until the coral came that I would actually also wear it on my ring finger.  When I ordered initially I thought I would strictly wear it on my middle or pointer finger, so I assumed 6 and/or 7 would be the safest bet (7 being if they ran small because of the band width) and not much was left in the 6s.  I haven't received the 7s yet but yesterday in cold air conditioning the coral 6 felt about as loose as I could get away with.  I guess my fingers really swell with the heat-lol.

I noticed some of the NAP Artys on sale late one night (I guess the same time someone posted here) and foolishly thought I would check on sizing and order them in the morning.  By morning I noticed they were almost sold out, came here and found the thread, but couldn't read everything fast enough, so just started blindly ordering--lol.

I put off buying one for so many years because I didn't think I'd really wear a costume jewelry ring.  And oddly enough, I don't think I ever ran across one to try, even in the small YSL boutique that is closest to me.  Looking at collections like yours, makes me wish I'd sought one out sooner.


----------



## hanagirl

First time to wear my black/gold arty today


----------



## yoyotomatoe

hanagirl said:


> First time to wear my black/gold arty today
> 
> View attachment 2221857


 Love it...congrats! Was that one for $360?


----------



## malecka

I wanted to suprise my sister with buying Marine one but it's so hard to chose size. I have large fingers and she has thin ones. She could be 5 1/2 on their mesurements, so should I take 6? 7 would be, I guess,  too big?


----------



## hanagirl

yoyotomatoe said:


> Love it...congrats! Was that one for $360?



Thank you!  Yes it is


----------



## hanagirl

malecka said:


> I wanted to suprise my sister with buying Marine one but it's so hard to chose size. I have large fingers and she has thin ones. She could be 5 1/2 on their mesurements, so should I take 6? 7 would be, I guess,  too big?



I'm a size 5 on my ring finger and I got a size 6 arty so I can wear it on my middle and index finger (see photo I just posted above). Hope this helps!


----------



## malecka

hanagirl said:


> I'm a size 5 on my ring finger and I got a size 6 arty so I can wear it on my middle and index finger (see photo I just posted above). Hope this helps!



Thank you very much!


----------



## LauraSofia

Hey yoyotomatoe, did you order from the philippines site?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

LauraSofia said:


> Hey yoyotomatoe, did you order from the philippines site?



I was just looking at it haha. I am wondering if I should take my chances and wait for the second cut...or go for it?!


----------



## LauraSofia

Just go for it! You won't regret it.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

LauraSofia said:


> Just go for it! You won't regret it.



Lol...you are a bad influence


----------



## LauraSofia

yoyotomatoe said:


> Lol...you are a bad influence


I know... I'm that to myself as well. The European sale is on!!! Got the RG Marine Arty  Finally.


----------



## **Chanel**

I could use some sizing help please. I am about to order a few of these rings , but I don't know which size to take. I am a French 54. I would like to order the RG Marine, the YG Coral and the YG with cream stone. Right now I have size 6 and 7 in my shopping bag, but I doubt if I should take 7 and 8 instead since I've read that some of these rings run small. What should I do as I think it's crazy to order 3 sizes from each ring . Thank you in advance!


----------



## **Chanel**

I decided to order size 6 and 7. I noticed the start of the European NAP this night, and while it's early in the morning already here, I finally can go to bed now . 
I was thinking about these Arty rings the whole night and couldn't sleep. Didn't know which one to pick. It was driving me crazy, lol. So now I ordered 3 different Arty rings in size 6 and 7. Hopefully, they will fit. Normally I am not into really big rings, so I hope I will like them. Never tried one before so can't wait .

For the Arty owners, how does these rings hold up? Do they show discoloration fast or not?

Off to bed now to catch a few hours sleep .


----------



## alishaisabel

LauraSofia said:


> I know... I'm that to myself as well. The European sale is on!!! Got the RG Marine Arty  Finally.


The Marine is already sold out!!! So devastated, I got the regular blue arty ring, I've always wanted that one


----------



## amandacb1002

Has any anyone had a problem with their Arty chipping? I bought mine from Netaporter in January during the sale (the purple colour) wore it once and noticed the 'paint' had chipped off the stone. I ended up peeling the whole lot off cos it didnty look great and now have a deep red ring -which i still like -  but was just wondering if this was common? Thanks.


----------



## ohitsjen

amandacb1002 said:


> Has any anyone had a problem with their Arty chipping? I bought mine from Netaporter in January during the sale (the purple colour) wore it once and noticed the 'paint' had chipped off the stone. I ended up peeling the whole lot off cos it didnty look great and now have a deep red ring -which i still like -  but was just wondering if this was common? Thanks.



While I haven't had this problem myself, while I was looking on eBay, there was a seller selling her Arty ring who explained the same thing had happened to hers.


----------



## unoma

Netaporter started Europe sales for Arty rings.
30% off.
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321299


----------



## LauraSofia

alishaisabel said:


> The Marine is already sold out!!! So devastated, I got the regular blue arty ring, I've always wanted that one


Wow, that quickly :/ I hope you'll get yours later somehow, but the lapis is very gorgeous as well. One of my favourites and one of the most wearable, no question about that.


----------



## LauraSofia

alishaisabel said:


> The Marine is already sold out!!! So devastated, I got the regular blue arty ring, I've always wanted that one


Hey, it's still there, waiting to be bought!  (if you meant RG Marine)


----------



## Destry

Wow, I had to place an order for one too. Damn you NAP for ruining my "DO NOT BUY ANYTHING"-goal. 

Waiting for the navy to arrive ^^. I had a little trouble trying to decide the color as I couldn't buy two or more... Navy is a true statement I think though the cream one would've been awesome too... Maybe I'll get another if they go on -50 %.


----------



## Crosi

vintagerose said:


> Good luck!!!





Glamnatic said:


> I have the same ring it is called the love ring.



Ladies, thank you (sorry for the late reply)!!  I am jealous that you have the love ring...


----------



## Crosi

Now I received NAP order.  Now it's time to choose. I have the lapis already. 










Red one- def I keep. 
Silver/pink - It looks too "pale"? I wanted silver/black or gold/blak combi. But I missed it.
Rose gold/marine - Does it look too similar to the lapis?

If you ladies have any suggestions, I truly appreciate


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Crosi said:


> Now I received NAP order.  Now it's time to choose. I have the lapis already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red one- def I keep.
> Silver/pink - It looks too "pale"? I wanted silver/black or gold/blak combi. But I missed it.
> Rose gold/marine - Does it look too similar to the lapis?
> 
> If you ladies have any suggestions, I truly appreciate



I am actually opposite of your choices haha. I don't like the red as it is too orangey then it is red to me. I love the silver/pink (have that and it is just stunning), the lapis I would keep also...and the marine does look similar to the lapis and is actually not my fave but seems to be highly coveted...so that is totally your choice to keep or not to keep.


----------



## Glamnatic

Crosi said:


> Now I received NAP order.  Now it's time to choose. I have the lapis already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red one- def I keep.
> Silver/pink - It looks too "pale"? I wanted silver/black or gold/blak combi. But I missed it.
> Rose gold/marine - Does it look too similar to the lapis?
> 
> If you ladies have any suggestions, I truly appreciate



How many can you keep? I think all of them have something special, for instance I don't like that much the pink one, but if its your only silver arty is nice  to keep it so you can match it with silver jewelry. Marine it is similar to the lapis, but if you have rosegold jewelry is a nice match, if not let that one go. So it depends on your jewelry and how many you can keep.


----------



## La Comtesse

**Chanel** said:


> I decided to order size 6 and 7. I noticed the start of the European NAP this night, and while it's early in the morning already here, I finally can go to bed now .
> I was thinking about these Arty rings the whole night and couldn't sleep. Didn't know which one to pick. It was driving me crazy, lol. So now I ordered 3 different Arty rings in size 6 and 7. Hopefully, they will fit. Normally I am not into really big rings, so I hope I will like them. Never tried one before so can't wait .
> 
> 
> For the Arty owners, how does these rings hold up? Do they show discoloration fast or not?
> 
> Off to bed now to catch a few hours sleep .


 
lol.

I'm new to Arty sizing too, so I couldn't really help you out with sizing.  But I think you said you are a size 54--NAP has that as a U.S. equivalent to a 6.75, so if they run true to size, the 7 should fit.  It's better that you ordered two sizes, you may find that you like to wear it on a different (smaller) finger.  

I wish I had ordered three sizes of each .  My mistake.  Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Crosi

yoyotomatoe said:


> I am actually opposite of your choices haha. I don't like the red as it is too orangey then it is red to me. I love the silver/pink (have that and it is just stunning), the lapis I would keep also...and the marine does look similar to the lapis and is actually not my fave but seems to be highly coveted...so that is totally your choice to keep or not to keep.



*Yoyotomatoe*: You love your silver/pink. Thanks! Nice to know!! This will be the only silver one if I keep. Btw I love your Arty collection.



Glamnatic said:


> How many can you keep? I think all of them have something special, for instance I don't like that much the pink one, but if its your only silver arty is nice  to keep it so you can match it with silver jewelry. Marine it is similar to the lapis, but if you have rosegold jewelry is a nice match, if not let that one go. So it depends on your jewelry and how many you can keep.



*Glamnatic*: Your comment is very persuasive. It make me want to keep all 3. I want to keep 2.


----------



## La Comtesse

Crosi said:


> Now I received NAP order.  Now it's time to choose. I have the lapis already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red one- def I keep.
> Silver/pink - It looks too "pale"? I wanted silver/black or gold/blak combi. But I missed it.
> Rose gold/marine - Does it look too similar to the lapis?
> 
> If you ladies have any suggestions, I truly appreciate


 
I haven't seen any of those in person yet, and they look so different in different people's pictures of them.  So, it's difficult to tell.  But why don't you see which ones look best with your wardrobe or other accessories?

I also thought that the cream/gold and pink/silver looked too pale or bland for my taste but some of the modeling pictures of those look lovely.  And it's sometimes much easier to match a neutral color to the other things you are wearing.  Now I wish I had ordered the more pale/neutral colors, even though I usually go for the reds, greens, dark blues, etc.

Does anyone know if this red was the same as "Opium" red?


----------



## vintagerose

Crosi said:


> Now I received NAP order.  Now it's time to choose. I have the lapis already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red one- def I keep.
> Silver/pink - It looks too "pale"? I wanted silver/black or gold/blak combi. But I missed it.
> Rose gold/marine - Does it look too similar to the lapis?
> 
> If you ladies have any suggestions, I truly appreciate



Congratulations on your purchases Crosi! I quite like all of the ones you have bought, especially the red one it is gorgeous!! I already own the RG marine and placed an order for the Lapis earlier - to me they are both classy and very wearable in their own right. Wish I could have purchased the silver/pink!!! I guess the cream one will have to do in the meantime...  Good luck with your decision, it is not easy!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Crosi said:


> *Yoyotomatoe*: You love your silver/pink. Thanks! Nice to know!! This will be the only silver one if I keep. Btw I love your Arty collection.
> 
> 
> 
> *Glamnatic*: Your comment is very persuasive. It make me want to keep all 3. I want to keep 2.



Thank you Crosi. I also do agree that Glamnatic has quite a convincing point of view haha. I don't own much rose gold jewellery so maybe that is why I don't have a rg in my collection, but if I saw a combo I really love I would snatch it. But my vote is still silver/pink and gold/lapis


----------



## LauraSofia

I'd keep RG and silver/pink as they would fit my own style  RG doesn't look too similar to the lapis to me. It's much darker (at least in the picture) and has those lovely "flakes" like for example gold/cream Arty, which kind of adds depth to its color. Love it. Silver one goes with your silver accessories like you said. The red one is not my thing but I don't wear red anyway. It's like a dragon egg or something  I've been watching too much Game of Thrones... It's up to you but the RG I would definitely keep! 



Crosi said:


> Now I received NAP order.  Now it's time to choose. I have the lapis already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red one- def I keep.
> Silver/pink - It looks too "pale"? I wanted silver/black or gold/blak combi. But I missed it.
> Rose gold/marine - Does it look too similar to the lapis?
> 
> If you ladies have any suggestions, I truly appreciate


----------



## LauraSofia

PS. Crosi, I give you a permission to keep them all if it's any help.


----------



## **Chanel**

La Comtesse said:


> lol.
> 
> I'm new to Arty sizing too, so I couldn't really help you out with sizing.  But I think you said you are a size 54--NAP has that as a U.S. equivalent to a 6.75, so if they run true to size, the 7 should fit.  It's better that you ordered two sizes, you may find that you like to wear it on a different (smaller) finger.
> 
> I wish I had ordered three sizes of each .  My mistake.  Hope you enjoy them.



Thank you, can't wait until they arrive . Today I saw that I didn't had to hurry for these at all, as they were still available at the European NAP site...silly me thought they would probably sell out fast :shame:.
My intention is to keep only one, maybe two.

I am sorry to hear you got the wrong size. But if you are still looking, there are still plenty of Arty rings on the European NAP site. Just saying .


----------



## **Chanel**

Crosi said:


> Now I received NAP order.  Now it's time to choose. I have the lapis already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red one- def I keep.
> Silver/pink - It looks too "pale"? I wanted silver/black or gold/blak combi. But I missed it.
> Rose gold/marine - Does it look too similar to the lapis?
> 
> If you ladies have any suggestions, I truly appreciate



Congratulations on your purchases, Crosi. Is it a possibility to keep them all ?
I think they all have something special. My favorite is the Rose gold/marine, I have ordered that one myself. It doesn't look similar to your lapis Arty at all. Your lapis is brighter and has yellow gold, while the marine is darker and has rose gold. A nice variation .

I love your silver/pink one too, I wish that one was available on the European NAP site.
It's very feminine, and easy to wear. And the silver makes it perfect to wear it with silver, white gold or platinum jewelry. 

The red one is also nice, I ordered that one too to go with one of my bags. I don't know if it will match, will see when it arrives. But I think the silver/pink one and the rose gold/marine are more versatile and easier to wear. Which one would work best with your wardrobe? Which one really sings to you?


----------



## Elina0408

**Chanel** said:


> Congratulations on your purchases, Crosi. Is it a possibility to keep them all ?
> I think they all have something special. My favorite is the Rose gold/marine, I have ordered that one myself. It doesn't look similar to your lapis Arty at all. Your lapis is brighter and has yellow gold, while the marine is darker and has rose gold. A nice variation .
> 
> I love your silver/pink one too, I wish that one was available on the European NAP site.
> It's very feminine, and easy to wear. And the silver makes it perfect to wear it with silver, white gold or platinum jewelry.
> 
> The red one is also nice, I ordered that one too to go with one of my bags. I don't know if it will match, will see when it arrives. But I think the silver/pink one and the rose gold/marine are more versatile and easier to wear. Which one would work best with your wardrobe? Which one really sings to you?



Hi dear!
I have 2already, love them and had no problem at all! Of course I don't wear them daily but have used them quite a bit! I think 6 will be appropriate for you, I wear 7 and 8... anyway when they arrive you will see which is better!


----------



## alishaisabel

LauraSofia said:


> Hey, it's still there, waiting to be bought!  (if you meant RG Marine)


It wasn't there yesterday afternoon Australian time! I must have another look !


----------



## alishaisabel

Is the sale not on anymore???


----------



## alishaisabel

alishaisabel said:


> It wasn't there yesterday afternoon Australian time! I must have another look !



So I was on the Australian site. If I look on the uk site there is all colours!


----------



## **Chanel**

Elina0408 said:


> Hi dear!
> I have 2already, love them and had no problem at all! Of course I don't wear them daily but have used them quite a bit! I think 6 will be appropriate for you, I wear 7 and 8... anyway when they arrive you will see which is better!



Hi Elina! Nice to see you here !
And may I say that I love, love, love your picture . The Arty looks great on you and love your Picotin as well.
My rings will arrive tomorrow I think, I am very curious to see them. Yes, I think 6 or 7 should fit, but we will see.
Btw, I do think you need the corail Arty to match with miss Sanguine .


----------



## LauraSofia

Ok, once more with feeling! Less is definitely not more in my case. Here are some family portraits/Arty porn/picture bombardement, enjoy. RG Marine is the newest addition to my collection and the color was very difficult to catch on film, but it's very beautiful and not too rosey at all. A keeper. I just love the texture of the glass stone.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

LauraSofia said:


> Ok, once more with feeling! Less is definitely not more in my case. Here are some family portraits/Arty porn/picture bombardement, enjoy. RG Marine is the newest addition to my collection and the color was very difficult to catch on film, but it's very beautiful and not too rosey at all. A keeper. I just love the texture of the glass stone.



Gorgeous hun! And I see you have both the turquoise


----------



## brigadeiro

Did anyone find the marine/rg arty ran smaller? Have ordered the cream/gold and turquoise, the measurements for the blue rings smaller... 

Also debating between the marine or lapis, but leaking towards the marine, as it seems more understated of the two...


----------



## brigadeiro

Oops! Sorry, was typing one-fingered on the iPhone...


----------



## LauraSofia

brigadeiro said:


> Did anyone find the marine/rg arty ran smaller? Have ordered the cream/gold and turquoise, the measurements for the blue rings smaller...
> 
> Also debating between the marine or lapis, but leaking towards the marine, as it seems more understated of the two...


I found it was exactly the same as the others I've ordered from NAP. I've got a size 5 and it fits my middle finger just fine (16,5mm in EU size)


----------



## LauraSofia

yoyotomatoe said:


> Gorgeous hun! And I see you have both the turquoise


Yes I have both  The one with dark blue is a bit older. But yeah, that's how my Arty family looks like now.


----------



## La Comtesse

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you, can't wait until they arrive . Today I saw that I didn't had to hurry for these at all, as they were still available at the European NAP site...silly me thought they would probably sell out fast :shame:.
> My intention is to keep only one, maybe two.
> 
> I am sorry to hear you got the wrong size. But if you are still looking, there are still plenty of Arty rings on the European NAP site. Just saying .


 
I only saw them at second cut at the U.S. site and they sold out fast.  So, better that you didn't take any chances.  At the very least you will get your correct size.

I thought I would only purchase one of these in my lifetime (if any at all).  I rarely ever bought any costume jewelry up until about a few years ago when I got hooked on some of the Lanvin pieces (big mistake ).  I've even managed to resist H costume jewelry--which is so classic and timeless. And I never thought I'd wear a costume jewelry ring because of the wear and tear on rings.

I really considered ordering from the European site but I still am not too sure about the sizing.  I received my second set of orders yesterday :giggles:--again, originally intending only to buy one of these rings.  They are all too big but I did order up from my actual ring sizes, so they may be true to size.  As Glamnatic said, somehow the coral and turquoise seemed to be slightly smaller than the other colors (but they still felt TTS for me).  The ring I liked most (the red) was much too big for me (I ordered the last size remaining).  But I probably won't send it back.  I guess I'll look into "sizing" options if I can't get a smaller size.  

I wish I had ordered the gold/cream, a silver, and several others .  I hope by second cut you will have resisted buying all of them.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

La Comtesse said:


> I only saw them at second cut at the U.S. site and they sold out fast.  So, better that you didn't take any chances.  At the very least you will get your correct size.
> 
> I thought I would only purchase one of these in my lifetime (if any at all).  I rarely ever bought any costume jewelry up until about a few years ago when I got hooked on some of the Lanvin pieces (big mistake ).  I've even managed to resist H costume jewelry--which is so classic and timeless. And I never thought I'd wear a costume jewelry ring because of the wear and tear on rings.
> 
> I really considered ordering from the European site but I still am not too sure about the sizing.  I received my second set of orders yesterday :giggles:--again, originally intending only to buy one of these rings.  They are all too big but I did order up from my actual ring sizes, so they may be true to size.  As Glamnatic said, somehow the coral and turquoise seemed to be slightly smaller than the other colors (but they still felt TTS for me).  The ring I liked most (the red) was much too big for me (I ordered the last size remaining).  But I probably won't send it back.  I guess I'll look into "sizing" options if I can't get a smaller size.
> 
> I wish I had ordered the gold/cream, a silver, and several others .  I hope by second cut you will have resisted buying all of them.


What size do you wear?


----------



## La Comtesse

yoyotomatoe said:


> What size do you wear?[/QUOlol
> 
> lol-I wish I could tell you.  My actual ring sizes are under 4 (not including pinky) to over 5 but less than 6.  I only ordered 6s and 7s thinking I'd only wear it on my larger fingers and because of the wide band they would run slightly small.  I would think 5 in the "non traditional" colors would fit me best, but I could take maybe even a 4 to wear on my smaller fingers.
> 
> I won't keep any that are much too big unless I love the color and don't think I'll be able to find a perfect fit at a local store or U.S. NAP.  If I knew for sure what the various colors looked like irl or how they would fit, I'd order from another NAP site or ebay, etc.  No sense in ordering another that doesn't fit either.
> 
> The other thing that made things confusing for me is how different the colors look in photographs.  At first I thought the cream would not look good with my skin tone since the NAP picture looked like it had some yellow in it.  But the photos here make it look more off-white, less yellow, if that makes any sense.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

La Comtesse said:


> yoyotomatoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> What size do you wear?[/QUOlol
> 
> lol-I wish I could tell you. My actual ring sizes are under 4 (not including pinky) to over 5 but less than 6. I only ordered 6s and 7s thinking I'd only wear it on my larger fingers and because of the wide band they would run slightly small. I would think 5 in the "non traditional" colors would fit me best, but I could take maybe even a 4 to wear on my smaller fingers.
> 
> I won't keep any that are much too big unless I love the color and don't think I'll be able to find a perfect fit at a local store or U.S. NAP. If I knew for sure what the various colors looked like irl or how they would fit, I'd order from another NAP site or ebay, etc. No sense in ordering another that doesn't fit either.
> 
> The other thing that made things confusing for me is how different the colors look in photographs. At first I thought the cream would not look good with my skin tone since the NAP picture looked like it had some yellow in it. But the photos here make it look more off-white, less yellow, if that makes any sense.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry they don't fit . I wish I knew what to tell you, but if the 6 and 7 are big, 4 or 5 do seem like they will fit better.
Click to expand...


----------



## brigadeiro

LauraSofia said:


> I found it was exactly the same as the others I've ordered from NAP. I've got a size 5 and it fits my middle finger just fine (16,5mm in EU size)



Thanks for the reply *LauraSofia*! 

My cream just arrived, I must be between sizes (6 & 7)! Will stick to the  larger size, but it feels a little loose, it's too small for my index/middle finger on right hand, and too big for my fourth finger. It's most 'secure' on the  index finger, but I think I like it on my middle finger most.  The size  smaller fits on the middle finger of my left hand , but my  engagement/wedding ring are silver, doh!

That means the turquoise  will probably not fit :cry: I bought it in the smaller size (6), as the  7 had sold out from the Asian Pacific site.  Now think I'll buy the  marine in a 7, wonder if I should order the turquoise in a 7...


----------



## Crosi

La Comtesse said:


> But why don't you see which ones look best with your wardrobe or other accessories?
> 
> I also thought that the cream/gold and pink/silver looked too pale or  bland for my taste but some of the modeling pictures of those look  lovely.  And it's sometimes much easier to match a neutral color to the  other things you are wearing.  Now I wish I had ordered the more  pale/neutral colors, even though I usually go for the reds, greens, dark  blues, etc.



Thanks! I am usually casual (and spend my working days in uniform).  I love wearing my Arty in any occasion.  It really makes a statement.  I have both silver and gold accessories.

You're right!  Neutral is easier to coordinate. I got one more vote on silver/pink


----------



## Crosi

vintagerose said:


> Good luck with your decision, it is not easy!



Thanks *Vintagerose*!



yoyotomatoe said:


> I don't own much rose gold jewellery so maybe that is why I don't have a rg in my collection, but if I saw a combo I really love I would snatch it. But my vote is still silver/pink and gold/lapis



Me too.  I only have a several RG jewellery! Thanks for the vote *Yoyotomatoe*


----------



## Crosi

LauraSofia said:


> I'd keep RG and silver/pink as they would fit my own style  RG doesn't look too similar to the lapis to me. It's much darker (at least in the picture) and has those lovely "flakes" like for example gold/cream Arty, which kind of adds depth to its color. Love it. Silver one goes with your silver accessories like you said. The red one is not my thing but I don't wear red anyway. It's like a dragon egg or something  I've been watching too much Game of Thrones... It's up to you but the RG I would definitely keep!



*LauraSofia* Another vote on silver/pink!  Thanks. The lapis and the marine... It is similar but not similar.  That's why it's hard!  I guess I am just trying to find a reason to decide

Dragon egg! Funny!:giggles: The coral one is also a dragon egg!!!



LauraSofia said:


> PS. Crosi, I give you a permission to keep them all if it's any help.



Great help! LoooooL!!!!


----------



## Crosi

**Chanel** said:


> Congratulations on your purchases, Crosi. Is it a possibility to keep them all ?



Thanks *Chanel*. You ladies here are so bad. Any Arty sings to me!!!! Of course I want to keep them all!!!


----------



## Crosi

*Elina*, I def love yours!


----------



## Elina0408

**Chanel** said:


> Hi Elina! Nice to see you here !
> And may I say that I love, love, love your picture . The Arty looks great on you and love your Picotin as well.
> My rings will arrive tomorrow I think, I am very curious to see them. Yes, I think 6 or 7 should fit, but we will see.
> Btw, I do think you need the corail Arty to match with miss Sanguine .



You mean this combi dear?


----------



## **Chanel**

brigadeiro said:


> *Did anyone find the marine/rg arty ran smaller? *Have ordered the cream/gold and turquoise, the measurements for the blue rings smaller...
> 
> Also debating between the marine or lapis, but leaking towards the marine, as it seems more understated of the two...



Definitely. I received my Arty rings today and the marine/rg definitely runs smaller. I can do 6 with the others, but definitely need a 7 in the marine/yg .



LauraSofia said:


> Ok, once more with feeling! Less is definitely not more in my case. Here are some family portraits/Arty porn/picture bombardement, enjoy. RG Marine is the newest addition to my collection and the color was very difficult to catch on film, but it's very beautiful and not too rosey at all. A keeper. I just love the texture of the glass stone.



What a beautiful collection! Really like all of them and the marine/rg is a great add to your collection. Enjoy !



La Comtesse said:


> I only saw them at second cut at the U.S. site and they sold out fast.  So, better that you didn't take any chances.  At the very least you will get your correct size.
> 
> I thought I would only purchase one of these in my lifetime (if any at all).  I rarely ever bought any costume jewelry up until about a few years ago when I got hooked on some of the Lanvin pieces (big mistake ).  I've even managed to resist H costume jewelry--which is so classic and timeless. And I never thought I'd wear a costume jewelry ring because of the wear and tear on rings.
> 
> I really considered ordering from the European site but I still am not too sure about the sizing.  I received my second set of orders yesterday :giggles:--again, originally intending only to buy one of these rings.  They are all too big but I did order up from my actual ring sizes, so they may be true to size.  As Glamnatic said, somehow the coral and turquoise seemed to be slightly smaller than the other colors (but they still felt TTS for me).  The ring I liked most (the red) was much too big for me (I ordered the last size remaining).  But I probably won't send it back.  I guess I'll look into "sizing" options if I can't get a smaller size.
> 
> I wish I had ordered the gold/cream, a silver, and several others .  I hope by second cut you will have resisted buying all of them.



So sorry to hear that they are too big. Mine arrived today and my corail runs TTS actually.
It's the marine/rg that runs smaller IMO.
I hope you can find a smaller size in red. If you know you need one size smaller, maybe you should consider to order from the European NAP site indeed, so that you won't miss out . Especially because you said you like that one most. I am really surprised that all rings are still available in all sizes, except for size 9. I wonder how fast they are going to sell by the second cut. How long does it usual take for the second cut? One week, two weeks?

I completely agree with you about custom jewelry. I do have some Chanel and H. custom jewelry that is holding up very well so far, but I told myself better to buy more fine jewelry pieces. I couldn't resist the Arty though, love the look of them. I received my package today. And ehhh....I can't pick...I like all of them....uh oh....


----------



## brigadeiro

Thanks for the reply ***Chanel***! Bought the marine in a 7, hopefully it Wong be as loose as the cream, but still fit. What colours did you get?


----------



## **Chanel**

Crosi said:


> Thanks *Chanel*. You ladies here are so bad. Any Arty sings to me!!!! *Of course I want to keep them all!!!*



After today I soooooo know what you mean, lol .
I received my package today and my intention was just one, maybe two...but I really can't pick...And what's even worse, I am seriously considering the turquoise as well if it will make it to the second cut .



Elina0408 said:


> You mean this combi dear?



Ohhh, *Elina*! That's stunning, I knew it would work well with Sanguine .
I received my package today and the corail is definitely a keeper for me .
Must say, I am thinking about the turquoise as well. Haven't ordered that one yet, but if it will make it to the second cut, well...not sure if I can resist .


----------



## **Chanel**

brigadeiro said:


> Thanks for the reply ***Chanel***! Bought the marine in a 7, hopefully it Wong be as loose as the cream, but still fit. What colours did you get?



You are welcome, *brigadeiro* and I hope the 7 will fit you perfect. I got the corail, the cream/gold and the marine/rg. My plan was to keep only one or two, but now I can't pick. 
But what's even worse, I like the turquoise/gold and the pink/gold as well and I am not sure if I can resist them if they will make it to the second cut .


----------



## **Chanel**

So my Arty rings arrived today. It was my intention to pick just one or two, but now I can't pick. I also like the pink/gold and the turquoise/gold and might consider to order them as well, but at the second cut if they make it (no idea these rings could be so addictive, lol .
I find the corail/gold and the blanc/gold run TTS, while the marine/rg runs smaller.
As for sizing, I can do both (6 and 7), but 7 might be a bit more versatile because it also works on my middle finger while the 6 is a bit tight.
But then again, we do have some unusual hot weather today so my fingers are probably swollen. The weather would cool down tomorrow, so will try again then to see which size works best for me.

I must say, so far I am quite impressed with these rings. Really like the look of them and they look like a well made piece of custom jewelry to me. I hope they will hold up well. Now, if I could only make a choice ...
Which two rings do you guys like best on me? The corail is a keeper for sure as it works perfect with one of my bags. Also, for the marine/rg owners - do you mix this ring with white gold/platinum/silver jewelry? And what about yellow gold jewelry? I am asking because I don't have a lot RG jewelry, but I do like the look of the marine/rg Arty .
I really like the black/gold one as well. A neutral that will probably work with a lot.
Here are some quick pictures of the Arty rings, please tell me which two you like best on me . 
Too bad that there are no silver Arty rings available at NAP, would love to have a silver one to match with my white gold/platinum/silver jewelry.


----------



## dodgygirl

I like the white/gold on you  and defs keep the coral one, it's so matchy with your bag!!

I was wondering if anyone has spotted the green moss with the rose gold through it? I have seen it on Cultstatus but at AUD$320 i'm hoping i can find on another site? It looks like this: http://www.cultstatus.com.au/product_view.php?id=2628
I'm in love with it~~


----------



## yoyotomatoe

**Chanel** said:


> So my Arty rings arrived today. It was my intention to pick just one or two, but now I can't pick. I also like the pink/gold and the turquoise/gold and might consider to order them as well, but at the second cut if they make it (no idea these rings could be so addictive, lol .
> I find the corail/gold and the blanc/gold run TTS, while the marine/rg runs smaller.
> As for sizing, I can do both (6 and 7), but 7 might be a bit more versatile because it also works on my middle finger while the 6 is a bit tight.
> But then again, we do have some unusual hot weather today so my fingers are probably swollen. The weather would cool down tomorrow, so will try again then to see which size works best for me.
> 
> I must say, so far I am quite impressed with these rings. Really like the look of them and they look like a well made piece of custom jewelry to me. I hope they will hold up well. Now, if I could only make a choice ...
> Which two rings do you guys like best on me? The corail is a keeper for sure as it works perfect with one of my bags. Also, for the marine/rg owners - do you mix this ring with white gold/platinum/silver jewelry? And what about yellow gold jewelry? I am asking because I don't have a lot RG jewelry, but I do like the look of the marine/rg Arty .
> I really like the black/gold one as well. A neutral that will probably work with a lot.
> Here are some quick pictures of the Arty rings, please tell me which two you like best on me .
> Too bad that there are no silver Arty rings available at NAP, would love to have a silver one to match with my white gold/platinum/silver jewelry.



Oh boy, I'd keep all 3. Sorry I'm no help


----------



## Elina0408

Crosi said:


> *Elina*, I def love yours!



Thank you Crosi!


----------



## Elina0408

**Chanel** said:


> So my Arty rings arrived today. It was my intention to pick just one or two, but now I can't pick. I also like the pink/gold and the turquoise/gold and might consider to order them as well, but at the second cut if they make it (no idea these rings could be so addictive, lol .
> I find the corail/gold and the blanc/gold run TTS, while the marine/rg runs smaller.
> As for sizing, I can do both (6 and 7), but 7 might be a bit more versatile because it also works on my middle finger while the 6 is a bit tight.
> But then again, we do have some unusual hot weather today so my fingers are probably swollen. The weather would cool down tomorrow, so will try again then to see which size works best for me.
> 
> I must say, so far I am quite impressed with these rings. Really like the look of them and they look like a well made piece of custom jewelry to me. I hope they will hold up well. Now, if I could only make a choice ...
> Which two rings do you guys like best on me? The corail is a keeper for sure as it works perfect with one of my bags. Also, for the marine/rg owners - do you mix this ring with white gold/platinum/silver jewelry? And what about yellow gold jewelry? I am asking because I don't have a lot RG jewelry, but I do like the look of the marine/rg Arty .
> I really like the black/gold one as well. A neutral that will probably work with a lot.
> Here are some quick pictures of the Arty rings, please tell me which two you like best on me .
> Too bad that there are no silver Arty rings available at NAP, would love to have a silver one to match with my white gold/platinum/silver jewelry.



The marine is a keeper too! The coral is no question about!
I am thinking to buy the turquise also!


----------



## Elina0408

LauraSofia said:


> Ok, once more with feeling! Less is definitely not more in my case. Here are some family portraits/Arty porn/picture bombardement, enjoy. RG Marine is the newest addition to my collection and the color was very difficult to catch on film, but it's very beautiful and not too rosey at all. A keeper. I just love the texture of the glass stone.



Great collection!


----------



## **Chanel**

dodgygirl said:


> I like the white/gold on you  and defs keep the coral one, it's so matchy with your bag!!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has spotted the green moss with the rose gold through it? I have seen it on Cultstatus but at AUD$320 i'm hoping i can find on another site? It looks like this: http://www.cultstatus.com.au/product_view.php?id=2628
> I'm in love with it~~



Thank you ! The coral one is a no brainer anyway, now to decide what else to keep . 

That green moss ring is stunning. Haven't seen it somewhere else atm, but perhaps someone else has. Maybe you could try to negotiate about the price with the seller? Good luck, hope you will find one soon .



yoyotomatoe said:


> Oh boy, I'd keep all 3. Sorry I'm no help



Lol, right now I am really debating if I should keep all 3. I shouldn't because I also would like to get a turquoise and maybe the pink/gold one. And I neeeeed one in silver if I can find it. Silver is not available on NAP, but maybe I can find a nice one elsewhere.
Geeh, I am completely new to these rings but mannn...they are soooo addictive . 




Elina0408 said:


> The marine is a keeper too! The coral is no question about!
> I am thinking to buy the turquise also!



Lol, I was actually thinking to keep the white one and of course the coral one. But the marine stone of the rg is just sooo pretty as well. It shimmers a bit when it's in the light, very pretty. It reminds me of a dark beautiful night with stars in the sky.

I think you should get the turquoise. It really pops. And, if you have a turquoise scarf as well, I think the turquoise Arty and scarf would like nice with miss Sanguine too .
I am waiting for the second cut, if I will be fast enough that is. I am also thinking about the pink/gold one and I would love, love, love a silver one to go with my silver/platinum/wg jewelry. Just when I thought I was done with custom jewelry, the Arty rings pull me back in .


----------



## Elina0408

Crosi said:


> Now I received NAP order.  Now it's time to choose. I have the lapis already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red one- def I keep.
> Silver/pink - It looks too "pale"? I wanted silver/black or gold/blak combi. But I missed it.
> Rose gold/marine - Does it look too similar to the lapis?
> 
> If you ladies have any suggestions, I truly appreciate



Which ones did you choose in the end?


----------



## Elina0408

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you ! The coral one is a no brainer anyway, now to decide what else to keep .
> 
> That green moss ring is stunning. Haven't seen it somewhere else atm, but perhaps someone else has. Maybe you could try to negotiate about the price with the seller? Good luck, hope you will find one soon .
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, right now I am really debating if I should keep all 3. I shouldn't because I also would like to get a turquoise and maybe the pink/gold one. And I neeeeed one in silver if I can find it. Silver is not available on NAP, but maybe I can find a nice one elsewhere.
> Geeh, I am completely new to these rings but mannn...they are soooo addictive .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I was actually thinking to keep the white one and of course the coral one. But the marine stone of the rg is just sooo pretty as well. It shimmers a bit when it's in the light, very pretty. It reminds me of a dark beautiful night with stars in the sky.
> 
> I think you should get the turquoise. It really pops. And, if you have a turquoise scarf as well, I think the turquoise Arty and scarf would like nice with miss Sanguine too .
> I am waiting for the second cut, if I will be fast enough that is. I am also thinking about the pink/gold one and I would love, love, love a silver one to go with my silver/platinum/wg jewelry. Just when I thought I was done with custom jewelry, the Arty rings pull me back in .



If I say If buy the turquise will be the last one... I need more jewelry but prefer something that will keep its value more!


----------



## **Chanel**

Elina0408 said:


> If I say If buy the turquise will be the last one... I need more jewelry but prefer something that will keep its value more!



Can I have some of your dicipline, please ? I told myself I would like just one Arty ring. Told myself I would pick only one, perhaps two....and look at me now....
I think I am ready for a vacation at BAN Island, lol.


----------



## Elina0408

**Chanel** said:


> Can I have some of your dicipline, please ? I told myself I would like just one Arty ring. Told myself I would pick only one, perhaps two....and look at me now....
> I think I am ready for a vacation at BAN Island, lol.



No discipline here I am afraid... but I have things that I don't wear (including B, K, P) so I am trying not to buy more that I know for fact that I won't wear them often!  

 ps: not including the bag that I am eyeing lately... (not H)
off we will go to Ban Island together!!!


----------



## nixnako

emjaykay said:


> a question for anyone with an arty... specifically, a coral arty ring. i just received mine in the mail from NAP and as i examined the glass stone closer, i realized there are many little cracks. is that the natural texture of the coral glass stone? i also have the cream arty and the glass stone is smooth. so, does anyone with a coral arty know what i am trying to say? when i run my fingernail across the glass softy, my nail catches on the ridges of the cracks. i tried to take a picture but i don't think it would be able to catch the detail.



Mine has just received yesterday in blue/gold, I also notice the same. The surface of the blue oval stone is cracked a little. But I don't mine, it's a gorgeous ring anyway. People wouldnt notice the small crack  But of course I will wear it carefully.


----------



## brigadeiro

**Chanel** said:


> You are welcome, *brigadeiro* and I hope the 7 will fit you perfect. I got the corail, the cream/gold and the marine/rg. My plan was to keep only one or two, but now I can't pick.
> But what's even worse, I like the turquoise/gold and the pink/gold as well and I am not sure if I can resist them if they will make it to the second cut .



Thanks *Chanel*! Like you, I'm eyeing others too... :shame: The turquoise and the lapis...Am supposed to be 'saving myself' for my trip to Europe (will be on a plane this time next week!  )


----------



## catmomo

I received my turquoise one today and it wasn't quite what I was expecting. I'm not at all disappointed, just unaware that there were so many different variations. On the NAP website it shows the turquoise colour as having either gold flecks or the blue flecks (not sure how to describe it). However, my one has a greyish/marble effect underneath. Has anyone seen this before?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

catmomo said:


> I received my turquoise one today and it wasn't quite what I was expecting. I'm not at all disappointed, just unaware that there were so many different variations. On the NAP website it shows the turquoise colour as having either gold flecks or the blue flecks (not sure how to describe it). However, my one has a greyish/marble effect underneath. Has anyone seen this before?



Did you order this from the Asia/pacific site? If you did the one you received is the stock they have. I have the other one with the blue specks in it as pictured which I ordered from the US site. But I also ordered this one from the Asia site as this is the one I prefer. Which one do you prefer?


----------



## catmomo

yoyotomatoe said:


> Did you order this from the Asia/pacific site? If you did the one you received is the stock they have. I have the other one with the blue specks in it as pictured which I ordered from the US site. But I also ordered this one from the Asia site as this is the one I prefer. Which one do you prefer?


yeah i did order from the asia/pacific site as it worked out significantly cheaper than the us site. i was hoping to get the one with the gold flecks... and i suppose this one is closer in finish than the blue flecks, so it doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

catmomo said:


> yeah i did order from the asia/pacific site as it worked out significantly cheaper than the us site. i was hoping to get the one with the gold flecks... and i suppose this one is closer in finish than the blue flecks, so it doesn't bother me too much.



Wait I'm confused. The turquoise one never came with gold flecks. The lapis (cobalt blue) is the one with the gold flecks. The turquoise only comes in the one you have and the one with the blue veins through it. If you ordered the lapis then they sent you the completely wrong ring.


----------



## catmomo

yoyotomatoe said:


> Wait I'm confused. The turquoise one never came with gold flecks. The lapis (cobalt blue) is the one with the gold flecks. The turquoise only comes in the one you have and the one with the blue veins through it. If you ordered the lapis then they sent you the completely wrong ring.


sorry, they're not flecks - i've attached a picture to better explain it. it could just be the lighting, but i thought that the turquoise once came with the gold accents?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

catmomo said:


> sorry, they're not flecks - i've attached a picture to better explain it. it could just be the lighting, but i thought that the turquoise once came with the gold accents?



Oh interesting. Well this I've never seen before. The only turquoise I have seek is the one you have and the one with the blue veins. Maybe someone else can chime in about this one. Where is this picture from?


----------



## catmomo

yoyotomatoe said:


> Oh interesting. Well this I've never seen before. The only turquoise I have seek is the one you have and the one with the blue veins. Maybe someone else can chime in about this one. Where is this picture from?


the blue also looks more aqua-ish - very pretty! http://imogenfoxylocks.blogspot.com.au/2010/11/beautiful-ysl-ovale-arty-ring-turquoise.html


----------



## yoyotomatoe

catmomo said:


> the blue also looks more aqua-ish - very pretty! http://imogenfoxylocks.blogspot.com.au/2010/11/beautiful-ysl-ovale-arty-ring-turquoise.html


 Wow, I didn't even know this one existed. I learn something new everyday in the world of arty rings haha. But honestly, I don't like this one as much as the one you got or the one with the blue veins. I think yours is keeper


----------



## gonghe181

Just saw on NAP (US site), there are 3 more artys up for sale!  The coral is 60% off and the beige and lapis are 50% off.  However, only one size is available, size 8.  I guess the returns are starting to trickle in.

I bought the lapis colored one a couple of weeks ago and the size ran larger than usual.  The size 8 I bought is too big for my middle finger so I have to wear it on my index finger, and it's still a little loose.  May return it...

Decided to snag the size 8 in the beige color today for 50% off!  Couldn't resist the great price!


----------



## catmomo

gonghe181 said:


> Just saw on NAP (US site), there are 3 more artys up for sale!  The coral is 60% off and the beige and lapis are 50% off.  However, only one size is available, size 8.  I guess the returns are starting to trickle in.
> 
> I bought the lapis colored one a couple of weeks ago and the size ran larger than usual.  The size 8 I bought is too big for my middle finger so I have to wear it on my index finger, and it's still a little loose.  May return it...
> 
> Decided to snag the size 8 in the beige color today for 50% off!  Couldn't resist the great price!


that is a really great price! the uk site still has many colours/sizes in stock too


----------



## dodgygirl

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you ! The coral one is a no brainer anyway, now to decide what else to keep .
> 
> That green moss ring is stunning. Haven't seen it somewhere else atm, but perhaps someone else has. Maybe you could try to negotiate about the price with the seller? Good luck, hope you will find one soon .



Thanks **Chanel**~ Might have to dive right in and get it at that price!!


----------



## 4_U_2_NV

catmomo said:


> I received my turquoise one today and it wasn't quite what I was expecting. I'm not at all disappointed, just unaware that there were so many different variations. On the NAP website it shows the turquoise colour as having either gold flecks or the blue flecks (not sure how to describe it). However, my one has a greyish/marble effect underneath. Has anyone seen this before?


Hi...I just got the exact same ring too.  I just posted about the colour


----------



## Crosi

Elina0408 said:


> Which ones did you choose in the end?



*Elina* I still have 3 weeks to decide. I might return Marine...  Or keeping them all...



gonghe181 said:


> Just saw on NAP (US site), there are 3 more artys up for sale!
> 
> I bought the lapis colored one a couple of weeks ago and the size ran larger than usual.  The size 8 I bought is too big for my middle finger so I have to wear it on my index finger, and it's still a little loose.  May return it...
> 
> Decided to snag the size 8 in the beige color today for 50% off!  Couldn't resist the great price!



Hi* Gonghe181*! I just checked US site.  It's ALL GONE!!! Congrats!!! I have the lapis in size 9, it's big even on my right hand middle finger.  8 will be the right size for me. But when I go out, my fingers get swollen so I am happy with a bigger size.


----------



## gonghe181

Crosi said:


> *Elina* I still have 3 weeks to decide. I might return Marine...  Or keeping them all...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi* Gonghe181*! I just checked US site.  It's ALL GONE!!! Congrats!!! I have the lapis in size 9, it's big even on my right hand middle finger.  8 will be the right size for me. But when I go out, my fingers get swollen so I am happy with a bigger size.


 
Hi Crosi, Thanks!  Wow!!  They went FAST!  I knew they wouldn't last so as soon as I saw they were available, I just "added to cart" !!


----------



## Glamnatic

Oh I can feel the arty fever all over this thread and I love it, congratulations for all the new arty rings ladies!!

for the ones debating whether to keep or not your rosegold marine ring I upload an inspirational photo, I love how this rings matches my Alexander wang bag and shoes as well as my MK watch!!


----------



## gonghe181

Crosi said:


> *Elina* I still have 3 weeks to decide. I might return Marine...  Or keeping them all...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi* Gonghe181*! I just checked US site.  It's ALL GONE!!! Congrats!!! I have the lapis in size 9, it's big even on my right hand middle finger.  8 will be the right size for me. But when I go out, my fingers get swollen so I am happy with a bigger size.


 


gonghe181 said:


> Hi Crosi, Thanks!  Wow!!  They went FAST!  I knew they wouldn't last so as soon as I saw they were available, I just "added to cart" !!


 
Here's a picture of my trio family of artys!  Might return the lapis due to the slightly larger size, but will wait until I get the beige colored one before I make a final decision.


----------



## gonghe181

Glamnatic said:


> Oh I can feel the arty fever all over this thread and I love it, congratulations for all the new arty rings ladies!!
> 
> for the ones debating whether to keep or not your rosegold marine ring I upload an inspirational photo, I love how this rings matches my Alexander wang bag and shoes as well as my MK watch!!
> View attachment 2226700
> View attachment 2226702


 
I know what you mean Glamnatic!  It's definitely contagious!!


----------



## Glamnatic

gonghe181 said:


> Here's a picture of my trio family of artys!  Might return the lapis due to the slightly larger size, but will wait until I get the beige colored one before I make a final decision.



I love your navy ring the one at the middle, I missed that Ring on the outnet some weeks ago too bad!! It is amazing !! Hope you can find the lapis on your size !!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Glamnatic said:


> Oh I can feel the arty fever all over this thread and I love it, congratulations for all the new arty rings ladies!!
> 
> for the ones debating whether to keep or not your rosegold marine ring I upload an inspirational photo, I love how this rings matches my Alexander wang bag and shoes as well as my MK watch!!
> View attachment 2226700
> View attachment 2226702


Gorgeous girl!!! RG is so pretty.


gonghe181 said:


> Here's a picture of my trio family of artys!  Might return the lapis due to the slightly larger size, but will wait until I get the beige colored one before I make a final decision.



Congrats! All lovely purchases!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

So I received my other turquoise ring I ordered off of the Asia/Pacific site and got exactly what I wanted. Here is a comparison pic between the two turquoise. The one to the left is deeper in colour (from US site).


----------



## Glamnatic

yoyotomatoe said:


> So I received my other turquoise ring I ordered off of the Asia/Pacific site and got exactly what I wanted. Here is a comparison pic between the two turquoise. The one to the left is deeper in colour (from US site).



Congratulations!!!, are you keeping both??


----------



## brigadeiro

Has anyone ordered the turquoise from the uk site? Wonder which 'version' is sold there. I have the softer one, but in a size 6 it's a bit small (from Asia pacific site), no 7 to exchange for it


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Glamnatic said:


> Congratulations!!!, are you keeping both??



Thanks hun! No, I am going to keep the new one as that is always the one I wanted...really glad someone mentioned it on here that that is what they received from the Asia site. I still like the other one but can't have both. Something about the tiffany blue/green on the one I just received that I absolutely love, and I think it'll be easier to wear in terms of matching outfits. And you also voted for this one too so that adds more points


----------



## gonghe181

Glamnatic said:


> Oh I can feel the arty fever all over this thread and I love it, congratulations for all the new arty rings ladies!!
> 
> for the ones debating whether to keep or not your rosegold marine ring I upload an inspirational photo, I love how this rings matches my Alexander wang bag and shoes as well as my MK watch!!
> View attachment 2226700
> View attachment 2226702


 


yoyotomatoe said:


> Gorgeous girl!!! RG is so pretty.
> 
> 
> Congrats! All lovely purchases!


 
Thanks yoyotomatoe!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

brigadeiro said:


> Has anyone ordered the turquoise from the uk site? Wonder which 'version' is sold there. I have the softer one, but in a size 6 it's a bit small (from Asia pacific site), no 7 to exchange for it



I'm curious too what the UK site has in the turquoise. Maybe someone can chime in who has bought it.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

So new updated collection pic with my lovely turquoise . I just need an ice arty to complete this collection!


----------



## gonghe181

Glamnatic said:


> I love your navy ring the one at the middle, I missed that Ring on the outnet some weeks ago too bad!! It is amazing !! Hope you can find the lapis on your size !!


 
Thanks Glamnatic!  If I come across another navy, I'll let you know!


----------



## gonghe181

Glamnatic said:


> I love your navy ring the one at the middle, I missed that Ring on the outnet some weeks ago too bad!! It is amazing !! Hope you can find the lapis on your size !!


 


yoyotomatoe said:


> So new updated collection pic with my lovely turquoise . I just need an ice arty to complete this collection!


 
WOW!!  Love your collection!!


----------



## Glamnatic

yoyotomatoe said:


> So new updated collection pic with my lovely turquoise . I just need an ice arty to complete this collection!



Adorable!!! The green one is very rare, I had never seen it!!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Glamnatic said:


> Adorable!!! The green one is very rare, I had never seen it!!!



Thanks girl! I know (about the green one)! I still haven't seen one. I bought it off a friend when I bought her coral one. And then it all went down hill from there haha.


----------



## Glamnatic

yoyotomatoe said:


> Thanks girl! I know (about the green one)! I still haven't seen one. I bought it off a friend when I bought her coral one. And then it all went down hill from there haha.



Nice!! the texture of the stone looks very similar to the love ring, I have seen that texture on a purple stone arty but never a green one, amazing pice to your collection


----------



## Glamnatic

I just can't get enough of these rings, today I used my ice arty


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Glamnatic said:


> Nice!! the texture of the stone looks very similar to the love ring, I have seen that texture on a purple stone arty but never a green one, amazing pice to your collection



Yes you are right, never thought about the comparison to the love ring. Thank you hun, that one is definitely a keeper


----------



## LauraSofia

Gorgeous pics and collections, ladies!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Glamnatic said:


> I just can't get enough of these rings, today I used my ice arty
> View attachment 2227218


Love the outfit...and that ice arty , you are just teasing me 


LauraSofia said:


> Gorgeous pics and collections, ladies!


Hun!!! I GOT IT!!! I LOVE IT!!! Thanks for egging me on to get it


----------



## Rosycheeks

Hey ladies, been looking for these rings on sale. If any of you plan on returning them, please PM me so we could possibly work so,etching out.


----------



## La Comtesse

yoyotomatoe said:


> La Comtesse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry they don't fit . I wish I knew what to tell you, but if the 6 and 7 are big, 4 or 5 do seem like they will fit better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I hate making returns but I don't want to keep something I won't wear.  I did manage to snag a cream size 5 a little while ago, so I'll get to see how that fits.  I still don't think I can bring myself to return the red 7 though.  I like it more than I thought I would.  I just hope I don't wind up keeping too many.
> 
> I love your collection, btw...especially the green one!
> 
> Is the return period for NAP sale items 14 or 28 days?  All the papers sent say 28, but the online order page says 14.
> 
> Sorry to hear that other newbies are having sizing issues too.  Seems like they'll get a fair amount of returns if that's the case.
Click to expand...


----------



## catmomo

yoyotomatoe said:


> So new updated collection pic with my lovely turquoise . I just need an ice arty to complete this collection!


wow! you have an amazing collection! loveee that cipria!


----------



## La Comtesse

**Chanel** said:


> But what's even worse, I like the turquoise/gold and the pink/gold as well and I am not sure if I can resist them if they will make it to the second cut .


 
I am having the same problem (as well as my sizing issues), I can't choose just a few--lol.  They all look great on you, btw--  the coral, cream and rg/marine.  For me, I like rg with white gold/ platinum.  I don't have too many rg pieces either, they blend in with my skin too much. But I do like the rg/marine ring because I really like the stone in it.

At least you stuck to the classics with costume jewelry, with H and Chanel--timeless pieces made to last.  I started with the crazy pieces in costume jewelry.


----------



## La Comtesse

yoyotomatoe said:


> So I received my other turquoise ring I ordered off of the Asia/Pacific site and got exactly what I wanted. Here is a comparison pic between the two turquoise. The one to the left is deeper in colour (from US site).


 
So glad you got the one you wanted, you've been so nice to try to help everyone in this thread make their purchases.


----------



## La Comtesse

Glamnatic said:


> I just can't get enough of these rings, today I used my ice arty
> View attachment 2227218


 
Love the arty and that acid? Rockie!  Luck you to have so much to match the rg/marine, too.   I think a while back in the thread (I practically read the entire thread over the past few weeks) you posted a picture with the rg/marine arty and dark blue nail polish with gold glitter that was a perfect match.  It was a beautiful picture.


----------



## alishaisabel

yoyotomatoe said:


> So new updated collection pic with my lovely turquoise . I just need an ice arty to complete this collection!


Your emerald ring is to DIE FOR!


----------



## brigadeiro

Don't s'pose anyone has a turquoise size 7 ring they'd like to swap for a 6? :shame:


----------



## Crosi

2 colors (red, blue&baby blue dots) are back on sale NOW- only available size 7!!!


----------



## Crosi

yoyotomatoe said:


> So new updated collection pic with my lovely turquoise . I just need an ice arty to complete this collection!



OMG! Why am I thinking just to have 3 Arty!?  "The Arties on the other side of the wall are the sweetest..."


----------



## yoyotomatoe

catmomo said:


> wow! you have an amazing collection! loveee that cipria!


Thank you girl. 


La Comtesse said:


> So glad you got the one you wanted, you've been so nice to try to help everyone in this thread make their purchases.


Yes Hun 28 days for returns, and thank you Hun. You're so sweet 


alishaisabel said:


> Your emerald ring is to DIE FOR!


Thank you. Definitely one of my faves!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Crosi said:


> OMG! Why am I thinking just to have 3 Arty!?  "The Arties on the other side of the wall are the sweetest..."



Lol they are Sooooo addictive!


----------



## poppyseed

brigadeiro said:


> Has anyone ordered the turquoise from the uk site? Wonder which 'version' is sold there. I have the softer one, but in a size 6 it's a bit small (from Asia pacific site), no 7 to exchange for it


 


yoyotomatoe said:


> I'm curious too what the UK site has in the turquoise. Maybe someone can chime in who has bought it.


 
Hello Ladies, 

I would actually be very interested to know too!
DH just bought me the RG/Marine as a present for my B'day, which is in September, so I'm thinking there's no way I can last this long without seeing it / wearing it, so I figured I can't just settle for one, I think I need either the cobalt of turquoise too. I don't know which,  I might prefer the cobalt, but it is too similar to the Marine...


----------



## Glamnatic

Matching coat and arty today!


----------



## Glamnatic

poppyseed said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I would actually be very interested to know too!
> DH just bought me the RG/Marine as a present for my B'day, which is in September, so I'm thinking there's no way I can last this long without seeing it / wearing it, so I figured I can't just settle for one, I think I need either the cobalt of turquoise too. I don't know which,  I might prefer the cobalt, but it is too similar to the Marine...



I like more the lapis, it not that similar to the rg since is much more neon. Turquoise is nice as well if you want variety you definitely want to get this one, anyway either colors are fantastic, depends on your clothing and how you wan to style it


----------



## **Chanel**

Elina0408 said:


> No discipline here I am afraid... but I have things that I don't wear (including B, K, P) so I am trying not to buy more that I know for fact that I won't wear them often!
> 
> ps: not including the bag that I am eyeing lately... (not H)
> off we will go to Ban Island together!!!



Whoa *Elina*, you don't wear your pretty B, K and P ? I already have Sanguine B too, so I can't help with that, but I am more than happy for wear your pretty K and P for you and take good care of them, so feel free to send them to me hehehehe . 
What other bag are you looking at?



brigadeiro said:


> Thanks *Chanel*! Like you, I'm eyeing others too... :shame: The turquoise and the lapis...Am supposed to be 'saving myself' for my trip to Europe (will be on a plane this time next week!



Glad to hear I am not the only one who is very tempted to buy more Arty rings .
Lapis is very pretty, too. Very royal looking. _*I. Should. Stop. Enabling. Myself. LOL*_
Have fun in Europe, *brigadeiro*! And who knows, maybe you will find even more Arty rings on your trip to Europe .



dodgygirl said:


> Thanks **Chanel**~ Might have to dive right in and get it at that price!!



If it's your dream Arty ring, I say go for it . Good luck with your decision, *dodgygirl*!



catmomo said:


> I received my turquoise one today and it wasn't quite what I was expecting. I'm not at all disappointed, just unaware that there were so many different variations. On the NAP website it shows the turquoise colour as having either gold flecks or the blue flecks (not sure how to describe it). However, my one has a greyish/marble effect underneath. Has anyone seen this before?



I am sorry to hear it's not quite what you were expecting, but I actually think your turquoise Arty is very pretty though .



gonghe181 said:


> Just saw on NAP (US site), there are 3 more artys up for sale!  The coral is 60% off and the beige and lapis are 50% off.  However, only one size is available, size 8.  I guess the returns are starting to trickle in.
> 
> I bought the lapis colored one a couple of weeks ago and the size ran larger than usual.  The size 8 I bought is too big for my middle finger so I have to wear it on my index finger, and it's still a little loose.  May return it...
> 
> Decided to snag the size 8 in the beige color today for 50% off!  Couldn't resist the great price!



Congratulations and I love your Arty collection !


----------



## **Chanel**

Glamnatic said:


> Oh I can feel the arty fever all over this thread and I love it, congratulations for all the new arty rings ladies!!
> 
> for the ones debating whether to keep or not your rosegold marine ring I upload an inspirational photo, I love how this rings matches my Alexander wang bag and shoes as well as my MK watch!!
> View attachment 2226700
> View attachment 2226702



Looks amazing, what a perfect match! I decided to keep this ring, really love it and the stone reminds me of a dark night with sparkling stars .



yoyotomatoe said:


> So new updated collection pic with my lovely turquoise . I just need an ice arty to complete this collection!



 
Stunning collection! And congratulations on your new turquoise Arty, it's beautiful. I am also drooling over your emerald Arty, wouldn't mind to have that one myself hehe.
And I really neeeeed a silver Arty. Now, if I only can find one .


----------



## **Chanel**

Glamnatic said:


> I just can't get enough of these rings, today I used my ice arty
> View attachment 2227218



Great outfit and the Arty is the perfect finishing touch ! I would love a silver Arty as well, to go with my silver/platinum/white gold jewelry.



La Comtesse said:


> I am having the same problem (as well as my sizing issues), I can't choose just a few--lol.  They all look great on you, btw--  the coral, cream and rg/marine.  For me, I like rg with white gold/ platinum.  I don't have too many rg pieces either, they blend in with my skin too much. But I do like the rg/marine ring because I really like the stone in it.
> 
> At least you stuck to the classics with costume jewelry, with H and Chanel--timeless pieces made to last.  I started with the crazy pieces in costume jewelry.



Thank you !
I decided to keep the marine/rg and the coral/gold. I really like the stone in the marine/rg too, so pretty.

I am sorry to hear you are still having sizing issues. I guess the size is always a bit of a surprise because I sent back the cream/gold. I took a 7 for the marine/rg because they run small IMO. For the coral, I could do 6, but I took 7 because it also works on my thicker fingers then which makes it more versatile for me.
For the cream/gold, 6 was fine but I noticed a small flaw on the stone so had to send it back. 7 in cream/gold was too big for me. 
When they do the second cut, I might order the cream/gold again because I do like it.
Btw, do you have a picture of the red one you have? I wonder how it looks IRL and if it's a true red. I saw a gorgeous red Arty in this thread, but I believe it was called Opal or something?

I hope you will find the perfect Arty with the perfect fit soon .



Crosi said:


> 2 colors (red, blue&baby blue dots) are back on sale NOW- only available size 7!!!



Gone already. Hope someone at PF got them .



Crosi said:


> OMG! Why am I thinking just to have 3 Arty!?  "The Arties on the other side of the wall are the sweetest..."



Lol . I think everyone in this thread can confirm that it isn't possible to stop at 1 Arty.
_Or 2, or 3, or...._




poppyseed said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I would actually be very interested to know too!
> DH just bought me the RG/Marine as a present for my B'day, which is in September, so I'm thinking there's no way I can last this long without seeing it / wearing it, so I figured I can't just settle for one, I think I need either the cobalt of turquoise too. I don't know which,  I might prefer the cobalt, but it is too similar to the Marine...



How sweet of your DH! I can totally understand you can't wait that long, lol. These Arty rings are really addictive.
I don't think lapis is too similar to marine since the marine has a darker stone and the lapis is more royal blue. Turquoise is also very pretty so I really don't think you can go wrong here. Why not order both and decide which one you like most once they arrive?



Glamnatic said:


> View attachment 2227681
> 
> Matching coat and arty today!



Fabulous match! The lapis looks so royal .


----------



## rycechica1016

Sharing my first arty ring i got from NAP.  This obsession is so contagious, i want more!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

poppyseed said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I would actually be very interested to know too!
> DH just bought me the RG/Marine as a present for my B'day, which is in September, so I'm thinking there's no way I can last this long without seeing it / wearing it, so I figured I can't just settle for one, I think I need either the cobalt of turquoise too. I don't know which,  I might prefer the cobalt, but it is too similar to the Marine...


I think they are kind of similar in terms of colour but the hardware and stone design is different so I would do both. I am the wrong person to ask though 


**Chanel** said:


> Looks amazing, what a perfect match! I decided to keep this ring, really love it and the stone reminds me of a dark night with sparkling stars .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning collection! And congratulations on your new turquoise Arty, it's beautiful. I am also drooling over your emerald Arty, wouldn't mind to have that one myself hehe.
> And I really neeeeed a silver Arty. Now, if I only can find one .


Thanks hun 


rycechica1016 said:


> Sharing my first arty ring i got from NAP.  This obsession is so contagious, i want more!


Congrats and welcome to the club girl!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Out with my new turquoise arty today


----------



## Glamnatic

yoyotomatoe said:


> Out with my new turquoise arty today



Gorgeous ring bag and sandals!!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Glamnatic said:


> Gorgeous ring bag and sandals!!!



Thanks Hun


----------



## gonghe181

**Chanel** said:


> Congratulations and I love your Arty collection !


 
Thanks Chanel!  I hope my collection continues to grow!! :giggles:


----------



## Glamnatic

La Comtesse said:


> Love the arty and that acid? Rockie!  Luck you to have so much to match the rg/marine, too.   I think a while back in the thread (I practically read the entire thread over the past few weeks) you posted a picture with the rg/marine arty and dark blue nail polish with gold glitter that was a perfect match.  It was a beautiful picture.



Thank you!!! I love that nail polish combination, colors I used are Chanel Blue satin (461) and Essence glitter nail polish called "The huntsman" from their Snow White collection...but im sure any random navy blue and gold glitter nail polish will work out , Ive started shopping for nail polishes thinking on how to combine them with my rings, so much fun!


----------



## **Chanel**

rycechica1016 said:


> Sharing my first arty ring i got from NAP.  This obsession is so contagious, i want more!



It's very pretty, congratulations ! And I agree, they are very addictive .



yoyotomatoe said:


> Out with my new turquoise arty today



Love the whole look, you are totally rocking that turquoise arty. I also like how you matched your nails with the Arty . 



gonghe181 said:


> Thanks Chanel!  *I hope my collection continues to grow!! *:giggles:



Lol, I completely understand. I bought my first Arty rings last week and I am already craving some other Arty rings .


----------



## MsJagger

I am so upset that I missed the Net-A-Porter sale.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

**Chanel** said:


> Love the whole look, you are totally rocking that turquoise arty. I also like how you matched your nails with the Arty .
> .



Thank you Chanel!


----------



## beckatiffanie

Just got my first arty ring in lapis! I'm so happy about my purchase. Can't wait to wear it out!


----------



## gonghe181

MsJagger said:


> I am so upset that I missed the Net-A-Porter sale.


 
If you check the NAP site several times a day, a few Artys still pop up at their sale prices -- I think because returns are starting to trickle in slowly.  So when they get a return, they post it on their website and it does go FAST.  There's also limited sizing available and selection.  The most common size that comes available is an 8 in the coral.  I would just keep checking every few hours, especially at night once they've completed their inventory.  Good luck!   Hope you get lucky!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

MsJagger said:


> I am so upset that I missed the Net-A-Porter sale.


I have a cream/gold in size 6 & 7 I'll be returning.


beckatiffanie said:


> View attachment 2228456
> 
> 
> Just got my first arty ring in lapis! I'm so happy about my purchase. Can't wait to wear it out!



Gorgeous! Congrats...I love lapis!


----------



## ohitsjen

Lapis in 8 is back up on NAP if anyone's looking


----------



## MsJagger

gonghe181 said:


> If you check the NAP site several times a day, a few Artys still pop up at their sale prices -- I think because returns are starting to trickle in slowly.  So when they get a return, they post it on their website and it does go FAST.  There's also limited sizing available and selection.  The most common size that comes available is an 8 in the coral.  I would just keep checking every few hours, especially at night once they've completed their inventory.  Good luck!   Hope you get lucky!!


Thanks gonghe181 !


----------



## alishaisabel

Got my blue arty today! Hanging out to get a turquoise and marine too!


----------



## Crosi

I found an auction item with the guaranteed card with black border around.  My Arties (old one from 2 years ago and the new ones from NAP) have the card in all white.

Does anybody know the old Arty came with the bordered guaranteed card? (The seller said the box is not authentic.)


----------



## Elina0408

**Chanel** said:


> Whoa *Elina*, you don't wear your pretty B, K and P ? I already have Sanguine B too, so I can't help with that, but I am more than happy for wear your pretty K and P for you and take good care of them, so feel free to send them to me hehehehe .
> What other bag are you looking at?
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear I am not the only one who is very tempted to buy more Arty rings .
> Lapis is very pretty, too. Very royal looking. _*I. Should. Stop. Enabling. Myself. LOL*_
> Have fun in Europe, *brigadeiro*! And who knows, maybe you will find even more Arty rings on your trip to Europe .
> 
> 
> 
> If it's your dream Arty ring, I say go for it . Good luck with your decision, *dodgygirl*!
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry to hear it's not quite what you were expecting, but I actually think your turquoise Arty is very pretty though .
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations and I love your Arty collection !



Gucci but have I change my mind all the time...! As I like many bags not sure yet about the functionality. of the python Top handle that is! Oh well I can buy jewellery instead that is always a better option!   and No I don't wear them frequently, it feels like a waste of money if you now what I mean!


----------



## Elina0408

Glamnatic said:


> View attachment 2227681
> 
> Matching coat and arty today!



Lovely!


----------



## Elina0408

Glamnatic said:


> I just can't get enough of these rings, today I used my ice arty
> View attachment 2227218



Nice combi!


----------



## Elina0408

rycechica1016 said:


> Sharing my first arty ring i got from NAP.  This obsession is so contagious, i want more!



More is more!!!


----------



## Elina0408

yoyotomatoe said:


> Out with my new turquoise arty today



Enabler!!!


----------



## Elina0408

yoyotomatoe said:


> So new updated collection pic with my lovely turquoise . I just need an ice arty to complete this collection!



Amazing collection girl!!!


----------



## Elina0408

beckatiffanie said:


> View attachment 2228456
> 
> 
> Just got my first arty ring in lapis! I'm so happy about my purchase. Can't wait to wear it out!



It's a keeper!! Congrats!


----------



## l0vecg

I'm watching NAP like a hawk for returns! I foolishly knew about the sale when it first started, the forgot. :rain::rain:


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Elina0408 said:


> Amazing collection girl!!!


Thank you girl!


Elina0408 said:


> Enabler!!!


Haha, that's what we do best on here


----------



## dodgygirl

**Chanel** said:


> If it's your dream Arty ring, I say go for it . Good luck with your decision, *dodgygirl*!



I decided to email Cultstatus and asked if they had the size 5 or 6 available but they replied saying they only have the 9 left!!! So shattered. It *is* my dream arty, fell in love with it immediately. Too bad I only discovered the colour combination a few days ago!
I've ordered the Rg marine from NAP but it doesn't fill the void lol

Do you think that some foam tape will work if I buy the 9... I know it's considerably bigger but I've exhausted all other possibilities lol eBay and googling won't give me anything!


----------



## Glamnatic

dodgygirl said:


> I decided to email Cultstatus and asked if they had the size 5 or 6 available but they replied saying they only have the 9 left!!! So shattered. It *is* my dream arty, fell in love with it immediately. Too bad I only discovered the colour combination a few days ago!
> I've ordered the Rg marine from NAP but it doesn't fill the void lol
> 
> Do you think that some foam tape will work if I buy the 9... I know it's considerably bigger but I've exhausted all other possibilities lol eBay and googling won't give me anything!



I'm afraid 9 will be way too big for you, maybe you can get it and then send it to a jeweler to make it smaller?? If not keep the rg marine one its an adorable ring!!


----------



## dodgygirl

Hmm, good idea  I might make some enquiries. They will work with costume jewellery yea? Thanks for the suggestion.
Lol yes the Rg marine is really nice too! I should be happy I got it in a size that (hopefully) fits, it'll be my first arty


----------



## suzyloveschanel

I love the look of the artsy ring!! But I'm small 4' 11'' and have small hands does any one it's too big for me?? Any one else with this issue??


----------



## mayski

How much smaller is your finger from the 9? If its 1-2 size smaller, you can take it to jewelry store and what they can do is weld a smaller ring inside of your arty and make it fit. I had it done to my engagement ring because it kept slipping off my finger. I didn't want them to resize it because the diamond band will lopsided. Hope this helps - don't use foam tape...in case it falls and you lose your ring off your finger without knowing.


----------



## dodgygirl

Haha that would be heart breaking if that happened :[ That sounds like a promising solution but i'm not sure of the exact measurements, I asked Cultstatus to send me them. I would be a size 5 or 6 depending on which finger I would wear it on. So it's about 3 size difference! :/

Suzyloveschanel: maybe we can both visit the jewellers to get the rings adjusted lol some people use foam tape if it's a little loose.

Thanks for all the help everyone! I'm a newbie poster hehe


----------



## Glamnatic

Cipria Arty ring for sale on eBay!!: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151069070212


----------



## LauraSofia

dodgygirl said:


> Hmm, good idea  I might make some enquiries. They will work with costume jewellery yea? Thanks for the suggestion.
> Lol yes the Rg marine is really nice too! I should be happy I got it in a size that (hopefully) fits, it'll be my first arty


I've tried that, they said that because of the delicate material they can't resize the ring :/


----------



## LauraSofia

Heading out with my turquoise love


----------



## dodgygirl

LauraSofia, your outfit and arty look wonderful together. I like the pop of colour!

I have some good news  Cultstatus contacted me and said they do in fact have the Rg green arty in a size 5!! They said the box was labelled incorrectly~
So lucky! I straight away confirmed the order


----------



## LauraSofia

dodgygirl said:


> LauraSofia, your outfit and arty look wonderful together. I like the pop of colour!
> 
> I have some good news  Cultstatus contacted me and said they do in fact have the Rg green arty in a size 5!! They said the box was labelled incorrectly~
> So lucky! I straight away confirmed the order


Wow, lucky girl!  Great news. And thank you very much.


----------



## _lili_

LauraSofia said:


> Heading out with my turquoise love



Beautiful. 
I wish I could find one of these somewhere ...


----------



## yoyotomatoe

LauraSofia said:


> Heading out with my turquoise love



Love this while look girl!


----------



## catmomo

Crosi said:


> I found an auction item with the guaranteed card with black border around.  My Arties (old one from 2 years ago and the new ones from NAP) have the card in all white.
> 
> Does anybody know the old Arty came with the bordered guaranteed card? (The seller said the box is not authentic.)


that is a lovely colour  i have an aqua one that was from the older seasons and the card that comes with it did not have a black border. it is possible that if the seller said that the box is not authentic, the card might be too?


----------



## catmomo

MsJagger said:


> I am so upset that I missed the Net-A-Porter sale.


you can still get them from the UK NAP website


----------



## yoyotomatoe

catmomo said:


> that is a lovely colour  i have an aqua one that was from the older seasons and the card that comes with it did not have a black border. it is possible that if the seller said that the box is not authentic, the card might be too?





Crosi said:


> I found an auction item with the guaranteed card with black border around.  My Arties (old one from 2 years ago and the new ones from NAP) have the card in all white.
> 
> Does anybody know the old Arty came with the bordered guaranteed card? (The seller said the box is not authentic.)



I agree, which makes me question the authenticity of the ring.also.


----------



## Icyss

One of my fave arty ring to wear. Lapis is so pretty.&#128525;&#128522;


----------



## Icyss

Glamnatic said:


> Cipria Arty ring for sale on eBay!!: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151069070212



Thanks Glamnatic. I wish my ring size is 6! I've been eyeing this Cipria!*drool*


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Icyss said:


> One of my fave arty ring to wear. Lapis is so pretty.&#128525;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2230896


I agree!


----------



## Yikkie

Navy arty ring for today!


----------



## Glamnatic

Yikkie said:


> Navy arty ring for today!
> View attachment 2231074
> View attachment 2231075



I cant get enough of this ring I soo pretty!


----------



## alishaisabel

Glamnatic said:


> Cipria Arty ring for sale on eBay!!: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151069070212


Ah will ship to US only! Damn!


----------



## Glamnatic

alishaisabel said:


> Ah will ship to US only! Damn!



I'm not from the US and in this kind of situation I use a pobox service


----------



## MsJagger

catmomo said:


> you can still get them from the UK NAP website



Thanks catmomo


----------



## tnt134

Finally I have sometimes to share my arty rings. Thanks for letting me share. I hope I can get the love, marine and lapis later on ) I'm so in love and addicted to these rings. )


----------



## alishaisabel

Glamnatic said:


> I'm not from the US and in this kind of situation I use a pobox service


What is that ? How does it work ?


----------



## mayski

Amazing collection tnt134!! I'm drooling over your goodies lol


----------



## gonghe181

tnt134 said:


> Finally I have sometimes to share my arty rings. Thanks for letting me share. I hope I can get the love, marine and lapis later on ) I'm so in love and addicted to these rings. )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2231270
> View attachment 2231271



Love your collection!  especially the RG green!


----------



## dodgygirl

Wow, great collection. And agree with gonghe181! I only aspire to have a collection like that


----------



## yoyotomatoe

tnt134 said:


> Finally I have sometimes to share my arty rings. Thanks for letting me share. I hope I can get the love, marine and lapis later on ) I'm so in love and addicted to these rings. )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2231270
> View attachment 2231271



Gorgeous, love the ice arty!!!


----------



## tnt134

Thanks guys !! I am
obsessed with these arty rings ! ) u can't have enough of these beauties ) lol


----------



## Glamnatic

alishaisabel said:


> What is that ? How does it work ?



You have  to know if in your country there is a post service that offers you the option of receiving the packages for you in the US and then shipping them to you  that's what my pobox service is about.


----------



## Dimple

Wow, what an amazing collection!


----------



## Icyss

yoyotomatoe said:


> I agree!



High five @yoyotomatoe! Thanks&#128522;&#128077;&#128525;


----------



## Icyss

tnt134 said:


> Finally I have sometimes to share my arty rings. Thanks for letting me share. I hope I can get the love, marine and lapis later on ) I'm so in love and addicted to these rings. )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2231270
> View attachment 2231271



Omg! The ice and the cipria are gorgeous! Awesome Collections! Thanks for sharing&#128522;&#128076;&#128525;


----------



## **Chanel**

beckatiffanie said:


> View attachment 2228456
> 
> 
> Just got my first arty ring in lapis! I'm so happy about my purchase. Can't wait to wear it out!





alishaisabel said:


> Got my blue arty today! Hanging out to get a turquoise and marine too!




Very pretty, congratulations! Can't go wrong with lapis .



Crosi said:


> I found an auction item with the guaranteed card with black border around.  My Arties (old one from 2 years ago and the new ones from NAP) have the card in all white.
> 
> Does anybody know the old Arty came with the bordered guaranteed card? (The seller said the box is not authentic.)



I don't know about the card, but if the box (and maybe the card too) is not authentic, I would be worried about the ring. 
If you are still interested, make sure you have the ring authenticated first so that you are sure about it's authenticity .



Elina0408 said:


> Gucci but have I change my mind all the time...! As I like many bags not sure yet about the functionality. of the python Top handle that is! Oh well I can buy jewellery instead that is always a better option!   and No I don't wear them frequently, it feels like a waste of money if you now what I mean!



I know what you mean (feel sometimes the same about my Gris T. B which I rarely wear, afraid to ruin it. I am planning to wear it more often this summer though  and I agree about jewelry. Lately, I find myself more looking into jewelry instead of bags. Gucci does have some nice bags, though. I always loved the bamboo top handle bags and kicking myself for not buying a special blue one when I had the opportunity .


----------



## **Chanel**

LauraSofia said:


> Heading out with my turquoise love



Beautiful! Everything works perfect together !



dodgygirl said:


> I have some good news  Cultstatus contacted me and said they do in fact have the Rg green arty in a size 5!! They said the box was labelled incorrectly~
> So lucky! I straight away confirmed the order



Woohooo, I am sooo happy for you ! I think the other one would have been way too big for you, so I am very happy they have a size 5 for you. You must be so excited !
Congratulations and please post pictures once it has arrived .



Icyss said:


> One of my fave arty ring to wear. Lapis is so pretty.&#128525;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2230896



Looks great, lapis is very pretty !



Yikkie said:


> Navy arty ring for today!
> View attachment 2231074
> View attachment 2231075



Beautiful! Don't you just love this combination? I have the same Arty and I love it, the stone reminds me of a dark beautiful night with sparkling stars .


----------



## **Chanel**

tnt134 said:


> Finally I have sometimes to share my arty rings. Thanks for letting me share. I hope I can get the love, marine and lapis later on ) I'm so in love and addicted to these rings. )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2231270
> View attachment 2231271





Stunning collection and you have a red with silver Arty ! I would love a red/silver Arty or another silver Arty. Thank you for sharing and enjoy your beautiful collection .


----------



## Glamnatic

Crosi said:


> I found an auction item with the guaranteed card with black border around.  My Arties (old one from 2 years ago and the new ones from NAP) have the card in all white.
> 
> Does anybody know the old Arty came with the bordered guaranteed card? (The seller said the box is not authentic.)



Could you please post a close picture of the back of the ring and front? From your picture it looks like the khaki ring that was part of an old season  like the one seen on this picture


----------



## Glamnatic

Silver ring with gold stone arrived today! I'm in love!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Glamnatic said:


> Silver ring with gold stone arrived today! I'm in love!
> 
> View attachment 2231999



Yay congrats. Love this one!


----------



## mayski

Gold stone is very lovely! Thanks for sharing


----------



## gonghe181

****HURRY!!****  NAP (US site) have a few artys back up for sale at 50% off!!


----------



## Yikkie

alishaisabel said:


> What is that ? How does it work ?



Or try subscribe to the service of Comgateway.


----------



## mayski

gonghe181 said:


> ****HURRY!!****  NAP (US site) have a few artys back up for sale at 50% off!!



Aww I missed it lol


----------



## Crosi

Thanks for the comments ladies!



catmomo said:


> that is a lovely colour  i have an aqua one that was from the older seasons and the card that comes with it did not have a black border. it is possible that if the seller said that the box is not authentic, the card might be too?





yoyotomatoe said:


> I agree, which makes me question the authenticity of the ring.also.





**Chanel** said:


> I don't know about the card, but if the box (and maybe the card too) is not authentic, I would be worried about the ring.
> If you are still interested, make sure you have the ring authenticated first so that you are sure about it's authenticity .





Glamnatic said:


> Could you please post a close picture of the back of the ring and front? From your picture it looks like the khaki ring that was part of an old season  like the one seen on this picture
> 
> View attachment 2231876



It looks like they are an established 2nd hand brand shop. Maybe it's because this item is in Japan, maybe YSL Japan had a different  guaranteed card.  I went through many pages online if anybody posted Arty  with this kind of the card, couldn't find any. The black drawstring bag  has YSL on it. It's $175.  

The photo shows small size marking "7" on the back. 

There is one bid at $172, buy it now at $182. The auction is finishing in 3 hours! I am trying to decide to choose just 2 out of 3 NAP sale Arty, but still looking to find another!? I should stop this obsession!!!

PS. Outnet has gold/brown swirled size 4&6 available NOW


----------



## dodgygirl

**Chanel** said:


> Woohooo, I am sooo happy for you ! I think the other one would have been way too big for you, so I am very happy they have a size 5 for you. You must be so excited !
> Congratulations and please post pictures once it has arrived .



Thanksssss! I'm not sure if I should call this my first arty or not since I ordered the RG Marine first but will probably receive the RG green first!! hehe I shall share the beauty when it arrives later this week I am hoping!  



Glamnatic said:


> Silver ring with gold stone arrived today! I'm in love!
> 
> View attachment 2231999



Congratulation on your new addition! Loving the look.


----------



## *MJ*

My very first Arty ring in Turquoise!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

*MJ* said:


> My very first Arty ring in Turquoise!!


Gorgeous friend


----------



## *MJ*

yoyotomatoe said:


> Gorgeous friend



Thanks yoyotomatoe!!


----------



## Lactase

After a long time of drooling over pictures I've finally decided to order this ring in cream! Now I just have to hope it'll fit


----------



## l0vecg

Got my arty! It's on the way. 

And just an FYI: I think any new returns are now $87!!!! for anyone still hoping to catch one.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

l0vecg said:


> Got my arty! It's on the way.
> 
> And just an FYI: I think any new returns are now $87!!!! for anyone still hoping to catch one.



OH WOW! That is insane! Congrats, can't wait to see your ring!


----------



## mayski

l0vecg said:


> Got my arty! It's on the way.
> 
> And just an FYI: I think any new returns are now $87!!!! for anyone still hoping to catch one.



YAY!! Which one did you get? And at $87!??!! wow good job girl. 

I'm eyeing all the ones on ebay...seems like the same people buying them up to mark it up to sell   Maybe I'll get lucky and someone returns back to net-a-porter!


----------



## l0vecg

mayski said:


> YAY!! Which one did you get? And at $87!??!! wow good job girl.
> 
> I'm eyeing all the ones on ebay...seems like the same people buying them up to mark it up to sell   Maybe I'll get lucky and someone returns back to net-a-porter!



Mine was 116 i got it yesterday. But i saw today they were 87. If i see any more, i'll definitely get it!!


----------



## teachgirl789

Got my first YSL Arty ring from the NAP sale...waited too long & this was the only color left. I love it! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The pink is still beautiful and I can't wait to purchase even more colors


----------



## mayski

l0vecg said:


> Mine was 116 i got it yesterday. But i saw today they were 87. If i see any more, i'll definitely get it!!



That's still a steal! Congrats on a good deal still. Yes! Get more...got to collect them all lol


----------



## l0vecg

teachgirl789 said:


> Got my first YSL Arty ring from the NAP sale...waited too long & this was the only color left. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2233990
> 
> The pink is still beautiful and I can't wait to purchase even more colors



gorgeous pink!


----------



## ohitsjen

For anyone who's interested, I know a few people were after an Arty love ring... There's one on eBay UK in a size 8 if that's anyone's size.
Hope this helps someone!


----------



## tnt134

I wish it was a size 4 or 5 (( g'luck size 8 's ladies !!


----------



## Louislily

Today I'm wearing my dark green arty:


----------



## hanagirl

Turquoise (arty) and red is one of my favorite color combinations.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

teachgirl789 said:


> Got my first YSL Arty ring from the NAP sale...waited too long & this was the only color left. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2233990
> 
> The pink is still beautiful and I can't wait to purchase even more colors


Congrats!!! It looks lovely on you. What size do you wear?


Louislily said:


> Today I'm wearing my dark green arty:


Great pic!


hanagirl said:


> Turquoise (arty) and red is one of my favorite color combinations.
> 
> View attachment 2234665


Love this entire look and your red TB flats!


----------



## l0vecg

in. love!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

that_claudz said:


> Thank you all those who suggested a bit of double sides tape in my ring! Now it fits perfectly!
> 
> Wearing my precious out for the first time today- here's my jewellery co-ordinate. This is my first statement piece as I've always been more into fine jewellery. I don't think I'll be stopping here!
> 
> Wearing my T&Co bracelets, key necklace, and DKNY watch.


Love this hun!


----------



## alishaisabel

tnt134 said:


> I wish it was a size 4 or 5 (( g'luck size 8 's ladies !!


There is a size 5 love ring on eBay AUS right now!


----------



## mayski

l0vecg said:


> in. love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2234901



Beautiful ring! And your nail polish is adorable too. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## catmomo

alishaisabel said:


> There is a size 5 love ring on eBay AUS right now!


I couldn't see it! Is it still there?

Saw this one http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NIB-Auth...?pt=Gemstone_Rings&hash=item3f268f1bbf&_uhb=1 - looks so interesting! I have never seen this one before...


----------



## that_claudz

yoyotomatoe said:


> Love this hun!



Thanks!


----------



## alishaisabel

Size 6 lapis on US NAP for $87


----------



## dodgygirl

catmomo said:


> I couldn't see it! Is it still there?
> 
> Saw this one http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NIB-Auth...?pt=Gemstone_Rings&hash=item3f268f1bbf&_uhb=1 - looks so interesting! I have never seen this one before...


I couldn't find it either


----------



## alishaisabel

Hey, I just had a look. Think someone has bought it. I found it this morning on my saved searches.


----------



## ohitsjen

catmomo said:


> I couldn't see it! Is it still there?
> 
> Saw this one http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NIB-Auth...?pt=Gemstone_Rings&hash=item3f268f1bbf&_uhb=1 - looks so interesting! I have never seen this one before...



It's not there anymore... It was this listing:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/authenti...U_FashionJewellery&hash=item1e7c72411f&_uhb=1


----------



## 4_U_2_NV

ohitsjen said:


> It's not there anymore... It was this listing:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/authenti...U_FashionJewellery&hash=item1e7c72411f&_uhb=1


I want to order the turquoise on NAP Uk.  Does anyone know if its the Tiffany turquoise or the darker turquoise with blue veins.  I'm looking for the one with blue veins.  Thanks ladies.


----------



## 4_U_2_NV

*MJ* said:


> My very first Arty ring in Turquoise!!


Beautiful ring! Exactly what I'm looking for.  May I ask where you got it?


----------



## Crosi

Louislily said:


> Today I'm wearing my dark green arty:



Green is very classy!!! Love &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829; this!!!


----------



## *MJ*

My second Arty...Lapis!!


----------



## *MJ*

Bigger pic


----------



## *MJ*

4_U_2_NV said:


> Beautiful ring! Exactly what I'm looking for.  May I ask where you got it?



Thank you!!  

I received this from a lovely tpf'er.


----------



## teachgirl789

yoyotomatoe said:


> Congrats!!! It looks lovely on you. What size do you wear?



Now a size 8 (but I'll be looking for some sizes 8.5 or 9's as well).


----------



## MahBagLover

*MJ* said:


> My second Arty...Lapis!!
> View attachment 2235710


This color is gorgeous!! And also which nail polish do you have on? I like it!! =)


----------



## bebedollie

Glamnatic said:


> You have  to know if in your country there is a post service that offers you the option of receiving the packages for you in the US and then shipping them to you  that's what my pobox service is about.


Omg I was about to bid on it and the seller took it down! I'm so upset


----------



## alishaisabel

bebedollie said:


> Omg I was about to bid on it and the seller took it down! I'm so upset



I hate that!!!!


----------



## *MJ*

MahBagLover said:


> This color is gorgeous!! And also which nail polish do you have on? I like it!! =)



Thanks MahBagLover!! I'm wearing Chanel Coco Blue in that photo.


----------



## mayski

Is it possible to be addicted to something (ex. Like the arty ring and this thread) without actually having one lol


----------



## yoyotomatoe

mayski said:


> Is it possible to be addicted to something (ex. Like the arty ring and this thread) without actually having one lol



Absolutely!!


----------



## Louislily

yoyotomatoe said:


> Great pic!





Crosi said:


> Green is very classy!!! Love &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829; this!!!



Thanks ladies! The blouse I'm wearing is a perfect match.

Do you guys prefer to match your ring with your outfit or do you just wear it whenever you like?


----------



## poppyseed

Glamnatic said:


> I like more the lapis, it not that similar to the rg since is much more neon. Turquoise is nice as well if you want variety you definitely want to get this one, anyway either colors are fantastic, depends on your clothing and how you wan to style it


 


**Chanel** said:


> Great outfit and the Arty is the perfect finishing touch ! I would love a silver Arty as well, to go with my silver/platinum/white gold jewelry.
> 
> 
> 
> How sweet of your DH! I can totally understand you can't wait that long, lol. These Arty rings are really addictive.
> I don't think lapis is too similar to marine since the marine has a darker stone and the lapis is more royal blue. Turquoise is also very pretty so I really don't think you can go wrong here. Why not order both and decide which one you like most once they arrive?


 

Thanks guys, RG has arrived and DH blinded me while I tried it on to make sure the size is good but I don't get to see it...it's a torture what can I say! 
My dilema over the lapis and turquoise continues...it definitely needs to be bright one though...
I am going to a wedding later this summer and have picked the dress I am wearing - long purple dress by Halston Heritage which is quite plain, so I would like to spice it up the Arty (all my other accesories are gold), so I've been trying to figure out if I like cobalt/lapis or turquise/aqua with it better...decisions decisions...


----------



## poppyseed

Here's few pics of the dress with shoes & clutch I'm planning to wear and some necklaces that are similar to the Arty rings colours...what do you think?


----------



## poppyseed

*MJ* said:


> Bigger pic
> 
> View attachment 2235712


 
Looks amazing!


----------



## poppyseed

teachgirl789 said:


> Got my first YSL Arty ring from the NAP sale...waited too long & this was the only color left. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2233990
> 
> The pink is still beautiful and I can't wait to purchase even more colors


 
I think it looks great. Doing a lot of research on Google images lately I came across this one and I have to say if I had more pieces in my wardrobe that would go with this colour, I would get it too, it's so pretty!



Louislily said:


> Today I'm wearing my dark green arty:


 
This is a colour I would never have picked myself, but seeing your pic I absolutely love it, especially with your plum nail polish!



hanagirl said:


> Turquoise (arty) and red is one of my favorite color combinations.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2234665


 
Love this colour combo as well, making me feel all summery just looking at your pics even though it's cloudy and cold here today!


----------



## *MJ*

poppyseed said:


> Looks amazing!



Thanks poppyseed!!


----------



## *MJ*

poppyseed said:


> Here's few pics of the dress with shoes & clutch I'm planning to wear and some necklaces that are similar to the Arty rings colours...what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2236697
> View attachment 2236698



So pretty!! Love the purple dress with the Glitter Balotas!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

poppyseed said:


> Here's few pics of the dress with shoes & clutch I'm planning to wear and some necklaces that are similar to the Arty rings colours...what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2236697
> View attachment 2236698



Turquoise looks great with this outfit! But I love both the turq and lapis so I can't pick haha.


----------



## l0vecg

mayski said:


> Beautiful ring! And your nail polish is adorable too. Thanks for sharing!



Thank you! It's "For Audrey" - China Glaze.


----------



## bebedollie

alishaisabel said:


> I hate that!!!!


 I noticed that she changed it from $200 to $250 and then took it down. That is the only ring I want and now I have to keep waiting patiently until someone puts it up. Someone sold a blue cipria for $425. Honestly, I would buy it too but during that time I went on a trip to Disney and didn't pay attention to eBay.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

bebedollie said:


> I noticed that she changed it from $200 to $250 and then took it down. That is the only ring I want and now I have to keep waiting patiently until someone puts it up. Someone sold a blue cipria for $425. Honestly, I would buy it too but during that time I went on a trip to Disney and didn't pay attention to eBay.



Wow someone sold a cipria for $425?


----------



## foreverchar

I need some help! I can't decide on whether to get the lapis or the cream ring. I am going to get the coral so I cannot decide if I want another that's cream which is more neutral or the bold lapis color.


----------



## Glamnatic

foreverchar said:


> I need some help! I can't decide on whether to get the lapis or the cream ring. I am going to get the coral so I cannot decide if I want another that's cream which is more neutral or the bold lapis color.



I vote for lapis! Cream is very nice but lapis is such an statement ring!


----------



## alishaisabel

bebedollie said:


> I noticed that she changed it from $200 to $250 and then took it down. That is the only ring I want and now I have to keep waiting patiently until someone puts it up. Someone sold a blue cipria for $425. Honestly, I would buy it too but during that time I went on a trip to Disney and didn't pay attention to eBay.



Yeah there have been a couple of ciprias that I have missed on eBay.

I want!


----------



## catmomo

yoyotomatoe said:


> Wow someone sold a cipria for $425?


That is quite hefty for 'costume jewellery' but I wouldn't be surprised, the stone is TDF!  I personally love it... think it is my favourite one... after the ice!


----------



## catmomo

foreverchar said:


> I need some help! I can't decide on whether to get the lapis or the cream ring. I am going to get the coral so I cannot decide if I want another that's cream which is more neutral or the bold lapis color.


Get both! So you can have all three


----------



## yoyotomatoe

catmomo said:


> That is quite hefty for 'costume jewellery' but I wouldn't be surprised, the stone is TDF!  I personally love it... think it is my favourite one... after the ice!



Yes i agree cipria is lovely as I own one...but can't believe ppl are selling for that price. And as for the ice arty...still on the hunt.


----------



## **Chanel**

poppyseed said:


> Here's few pics of the dress with shoes & clutch I'm planning to wear and some necklaces that are similar to the Arty rings colours...what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2236697
> View attachment 2236698



I would definitely go for lapis with this outfit. I am sure it would look stunning on this outfit with the royal blue necklace .


----------



## **Chanel**

*MJ* said:


> My second Arty...Lapis!!
> View attachment 2235710



Congratulations, it looks stunning on your hand! I don't know why I keep looking in this thread, it only makes me crave for more Arty rings .



foreverchar said:


> I need some help! I can't decide on whether to get the lapis or the cream ring. I am going to get the coral so I cannot decide if I want another that's cream which is more neutral or the bold lapis color.



Is it an option to get both ? You can't go wrong here anyway, both are beautiful.



l0vecg said:


> in. love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2234901



I can see why you are in love. Your Arty is beautiful!



hanagirl said:


> Turquoise (arty) and red is one of my favorite color combinations.
> 
> View attachment 2234665



What a lovely combination, your Arty really 'pops'. Love it!



Louislily said:


> Today I'm wearing my dark green arty:



Ohhh, love this dark green Arty! So classy and elegant !



teachgirl789 said:


> Got my first YSL Arty ring from the NAP sale...waited too long & this was the only color left. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2233990
> 
> The pink is still beautiful and I can't wait to purchase even more colors



Congratulations on your new beautiful Arty! Very feminine in pink.


----------



## catmomo

yoyotomatoe said:


> Yes i agree cipria is lovely as I own one...but can't believe ppl are selling for that price. And as for the ice arty...still on the hunt.


i found the ice arty ring at cult status for aud $320.00. do you think that's a reasonable price? saks has it too and is selling for aud $413.99!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

I'm so glad that this thread is still active with more pictures by more new owners of these beautiful rings. Congratulations everyone!



catmomo said:


> i found the ice arty ring at cult status for aud $320.00. do you think that's a reasonable price? saks has it too and is selling for aud $413.99!



Hi, catmomo, the ring on cultstatus is not exactly the same ring as Arty Ice, but it's beautiful nevertheless  I can't seem to find it anywhere else online, not even at Saks or Cricket Fashion. Are you from Australia? Perhaps you can check with stock availabilty in the YSL store and compare prices.  Personally, I think the price is reasonable, considering that it's from the latest collection and it looks like it can go with many outfits


----------



## catmomo

OrangeSherbet said:


> I'm so glad that this thread is still active with more pictures by more new owners of these beautiful rings. Congratulations everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, catmomo, the ring on cultstatus is not exactly the same ring as Arty Ice, but it's beautiful nevertheless  I can't seem to find it anywhere else online, not even at Saks or Cricket Fashion. Are you from Australia? Perhaps you can check with stock availabilty in the YSL store and compare prices.  Personally, I think the price is reasonable, considering that it's from the latest collection and it looks like it can go with many outfits


oh you are right, they are not quite the same! very good eye for detail you have 
i am from australia and unfortunately we don't even have a ysl store here


----------



## yoyotomatoe

catmomo said:


> i found the ice arty ring at cult status for aud $320.00. do you think that's a reasonable price? saks has it too and is selling for aud $413.99!



Hey there. I know which ring you are talking about and I just went to check again. That actually isn't the ice arty, it is the "crystal" arty and is their new arty ring. If you look up the ice arty pictures you can actually see a clear difference. The ice arty looks more white...like actual ice. This arty in crystal on the other hand is more silver in colour.

ETA: I see someone has also pointed it out already that they are not the same. In terms of price I personally wouldn't pay that much for costume jewelry. But if you love it and want it and think it's worth it then by all means go for it .


----------



## OrangeSherbet

catmomo said:


> oh you are right, they are not quite the same! very good eye for detail you have
> i am from australia and unfortunately we don't even have a ysl store here



I know they are not the same because the streaks radiating outwards on Arty Ice remind me of the "eye of Sauron" from The Lord of the Rings movies, haha! Arty Crystal on cultstatus has streaks going horizontally, which I find nice too. I am considering getting this but I have not checked whether my local stores (fortunately, we have 2 here in small Singapore!) has it. It would be less expensive for me to get it locally than from cultstatus, because of the shipping, money transfer and conversion rates. I wish NAP had this but they seem to carry old stock and are clearing whatever they have in their sales.

Hope you'll find your Arty soon


----------



## juju.

foreverchar said:


> I need some help! I can't decide on whether to get the lapis or the cream ring. I am going to get the coral so I cannot decide if I want another that's cream which is more neutral or the bold lapis color.



I couldn't decide either... so I bought both. And this one.  I will probably return one though. Expecting them to arrive tomorrow morning.


----------



## OrangeSherbet

yoyotomatoe said:


> So new updated collection pic with my lovely turquoise . I just need an ice arty to complete this collection!



Oh my, yoyotomatoe, has your collection just grown in recent months?! Your collection is beautiful!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

OrangeSherbet said:


> Oh my, yoyotomatoe, has your collection just grown in recent months?! Your collection is beautiful!



 Thank you OrangeSherbet. I am just arty-hooked


----------



## juicybrat

4_U_2_NV said:


> I want to order the turquoise on NAP Uk.  Does anyone know if its the Tiffany turquoise or the darker turquoise with blue veins.  I'm looking for the one with blue veins.  Thanks ladies.


it's the darker turquoise with the blue veins because i ordered from the UK netaporter site as well

excuse my veiny hands lol


----------



## that_claudz

juicybrat said:


> it's the darker turquoise with the blue veins because i ordered from the UK netaporter site as well
> 
> excuse my veiny hands lol



So pretty!

We are clic clac twins- I have the same in silver! Love!


----------



## poppyseed

*MJ* said:


> So pretty!! Love the purple dress with the Glitter Balotas!!


 
Thank you, I tried like 5 different pairs with the dress and these are winners I would love to own them in all the suede colours too lol!


----------



## poppyseed

yoyotomatoe said:


> Turquoise looks great with this outfit! But I love both the turq and lapis so I can't pick haha.


 


**Chanel** said:


> I would definitely go for lapis with this outfit. I am sure it would look stunning on this outfit with the royal blue necklace .


 

Thank you ladies! One vote each is no help to me   Might have to get them both lol!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

poppyseed said:


> Thank you ladies! One vote each is no help to me   Might have to get them both lol!



Lol I think that's your best bet


----------



## **Chanel**

juicybrat said:


> it's the darker turquoise with the blue veins because i ordered from the UK netaporter site as well
> 
> excuse my veiny hands lol



Beautiful turquoise Arty! 



poppyseed said:


> Thank you ladies! One vote each is no help to me   Might have to get them both lol!



Lol, I agree with *yoyotomatoe* - you should get them both .


----------



## nycmarilyn

*MJ* said:


> Bigger pic
> 
> View attachment 2235712



I really like this nail polish! Can you please share what it is?


----------



## jooriargh

Further reductions on the International Netaporter site!!! Arty rings are 50-60% off


----------



## tastangan

jooriargh said:


> Further reductions on the International Netaporter site!!! Arty rings are 50-60% off



I want the Rose Gold Navy but I can't add it into my cart even though it doesn't say Sold Out.


----------



## amanda_wanghx

just ordered the cream arty!! can't wait to receive it!!!

too bad the rose gold navy is oos for my size


----------



## **Chanel**

I just had a feeling the further reductions on the European NAP site would start in the middle of the night, so I didn't go to bed and stalked their website.
Result? I just ordered 4 more Arty rings . _And a few other things, which means I really need to be on a ban from now on _. But I still would love a silver Arty for a nice price, hehe.

I am not planning to keep all 4 Arty rings I've ordered, but I am tired and I couldn't pick so I just put all of them in my shopping bag. 
Now I am off to bed. Happy shopping, everyone !


----------



## *MJ*

nycmarilyn said:


> I really like this nail polish! Can you please share what it is?



Thanks!! It's Chanel Coco Blue


----------



## that_claudz

I am so tempted by the NAP sale, but there are only gold rings left! I know many of you lovely ladies mix your golds and silvers, but I just don't wear gold! If I ever buy gold it ends up hidden as I never seem to wear it- so I don't want to spend the money only to not wear it!

Dammit, why can't there be any silvers left! Grr!


----------



## miu miu1

Just snagged two Artys on the NAP sale!! These rings are so addicting!!!


----------



## **Chanel**

that_claudz said:


> I am so tempted by the NAP sale, but there are only gold rings left! I know many of you lovely ladies mix your golds and silvers, but I just don't wear gold! If I ever buy gold it ends up hidden as I never seem to wear it- so I don't want to spend the money only to not wear it!
> 
> Dammit, why can't there be any silvers left! Grr!



I would love a silver Arty too. But even at the first cut on the European NAP site, there were no silver Arty rings.
I still hope to find one or two silver Arty rings for a nice price.


----------



## **Chanel**

miu miu1 said:


> Just snagged two Artys on the NAP sale!! These rings are so addicting!!!



Congratulations, which colours did you get? I only bought my first Arty rings about two weeks ago, and I am hooked .


----------



## miu miu1

**Chanel** said:


> Congratulations, which colours did you get? I only bought my first Arty rings about two weeks ago, and I am hooked .



Coral and turquoise. I already have three, but the prices just make it so hard to say no


----------



## **Chanel**

Btw, does anyone know on which NAP site I can find the Tiffany turquoise Arty? Size 7?
I would love a turquoise Arty, but not the one with blue veins which is on the European NAP site. 
I am watching a size 6 on Ebay atm, but I heard the turquoise runs a bit smaller so I guess a 7 would work better for me.
If anyone wants to return their Tiffany turquoise Arty in size 7 to NAP, please let me know so that I can keep an eye out .


----------



## **Chanel**

miu miu1 said:


> Coral and turquoise. I already have three, but the prices just make it so hard to say no



I know, right? I was surprised to see that some of these rings are 60% off. And still available by now . I think you will love the coral. I have that one and I love it! Would love a turquoise Arty too, but I am looking for the 'Tiffany turquoise' one that doesn't have the blue veins.


----------



## miu miu1

**Chanel** said:


> I know, right? I was surprised to see that some of these rings are 60% off. And still available by now . I think you will love the coral. I have that one and I love it! Would love a turquoise Arty too, but I am looking for the 'Tiffany turquoise' one that doesn't have the blue veins.



Yeah the prices are crazy. I was thinking about getting one after the first reduction and just checked in today and it was even further reduced 
I read about the turquoise Artys looking different so I hope I'm happy with the one I get. I already hav the lapis, the green and the red with little black dots, so it was time for some summer colors


----------



## **Chanel**

miu miu1 said:


> Yeah the prices are crazy. I was thinking about getting one after the first reduction and just checked in today and it was even further reduced
> I read about the turquoise Artys looking different so I hope I'm happy with the one I get. I already hav the lapis, the green and the red with little black dots, so it was time for some summer colors



I ordered three different colours after the first reduction (but kept two, the marine/rg and the coral/gold). This time I ordered red, pink, lapis and off white. I am not planning to keep them all since I am also looking for the Tiffany turquoise and I would love one or two silver Arty rings. Then I am done... I think  .
Hope you will love your turquoise Arty. And you have a green one...would love a green one, too..so pretty .


----------



## Glamnatic

Would you justify getting the red arty ring when I already have the love ring? Which is more like a cerise color, what are your thoughts?


----------



## unoma

Arty rings now 60% off.
Hurry girls


----------



## miu miu1

**Chanel** said:


> I ordered three different colours after the first reduction (but kept two, the marine/rg and the coral/gold). This time I ordered red, pink, lapis and off white. I am not planning to keep them all since I am also looking for the Tiffany turquoise and I would love one or two silver Arty rings. Then I am done... I think  .
> Hope you will love your turquoise Arty. And you have a green one...would love a green one, too..so pretty .



You're on a roll 
Good luck not keeping them all... 
I would have loved to get the silver one with the green and pink stone but missed it.
But I still have other beautiful ones


----------



## yoyotomatoe

**Chanel** said:


> Btw, does anyone know on which NAP site I can find the Tiffany turquoise Arty? Size 7?
> I would love a turquoise Arty, but not the one with blue veins which is on the European NAP site.
> I am watching a size 6 on Ebay atm, but I heard the turquoise runs a bit smaller so I guess a 7 would work better for me.
> If anyone wants to return their Tiffany turquoise Arty in size 7 to NAP, please let me know so that I can keep an eye out .



Hey hun. The turquoise you want is from the Asia NAP site and that all sold out after first reductions. I snagged one and mine ran tts. Good luck...that one is stunning, I have it on my profile pic.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Glamnatic said:


> Would you justify getting the red arty ring when I already have the love ring? Which is more like a cerise color, what are your thoughts?



I say why not haha. I ordered the RG/navy and I already have a lapis and Cipria. But I'll br honest I don't really like the red/gold...the red looks like a rusty orange red. But if you love it then go for it girl!


----------



## dodgygirl

miu miu1 said:


> You're on a roll
> Good luck not keeping them all...
> I would have loved to get the silver one with the green and pink stone but missed it.
> But I still have other beautiful ones



Love your green arty!!  

Like ***Chanel*** I have gone on an arty buying frenzy :]~ I've got four more artys on the way to keep my RG/Green one company! I will post up photos when i have them all lined up hehe. (Also trying to figure out how to water mark the photos hmm...)

Hope you find the Tiffany turquoise one you are looking for!!

*Glamnatic:* I have ordered the RG/Marine and the lapis and thought they may be too similar but they're different enough to have both. I wasn't planning on getting the lapis but with the further discount I really could not resist! I think if you like the red one enough on it's own then totally get it!


----------



## **Chanel**

Glamnatic said:


> Would you justify getting the red arty ring when I already have the love ring? Which is more like a cerise color, what are your thoughts?



They are totally different in color so if you like the red one, I would definitely get it. Especially if you can get it for the sale price on the European NAP site .



miu miu1 said:


> You're on a roll
> Good luck not keeping them all...
> I would have loved to get the silver one with the green and pink stone but missed it.
> But I still have other beautiful ones



I know, I did wayyyy too much shopping in the past few weeks so really need to be on a ban from now on (except if I can find turquoise Tiffany Arty or nice silver Arty for a good price hehe). At the first cut, I didn't even see a silver Arty or else I would have bought it for sure.
I really neeeeed a silver Arty. If anyone got one from the sale in 6 or 7 and thinking of returning it, please let me know .
Btw, you got me drooling over your green Arty. Such a gorgeous classic and it looks fabulous on your hand. Love ! Beautiful matching nail polish too!



yoyotomatoe said:


> Hey hun. The turquoise you want is from the Asia NAP site and that all sold out after first reductions. I snagged one and mine ran tts. Good luck...that one is stunning, I have it on my profile pic.



Thank you, dear! That's what I was afraid for. Lucky you that you found one, I really like that one. I love the soft look of it, sooo pretty!
Good to know about the sizing too, will keep an eye on the Ebay one. Perhaps 6 will work too.
But if anyone is considering to send their Tiffany turquoise Arty back, please let me know so that I can keep an eye out for it .


----------



## **Chanel**

dodgygirl said:


> Love your green arty!!
> 
> Like ***Chanel*** I have gone on an arty buying frenzy :]~ I've got four more artys on the way to keep my RG/Green one company! I will post up photos when i have them all lined up hehe. (Also trying to figure out how to water mark the photos hmm...)
> 
> Hope you find the Tiffany turquoise one you are looking for!!
> 
> *Glamnatic:* I have ordered the RG/Marine and the lapis and thought they may be too similar but they're different enough to have both. I wasn't planning on getting the lapis but with the further discount I really could not resist! I think if you like the red one enough on it's own then totally get it!



Thank you, *dodgygirl*, hope I will find it, too ! Can't wait to see your family shot, I bet it's going to be fabulous. Got a message from NAP that my order is on it's way. Can't wait since I also ordered other items. Hope the shoes that I ordered will fit, they only had a half size bigger than my usual size, but maybe they run small. 
Plus, the shoes I ordered (Jimmy Choo and Miu Miu heels) will go perfect with the corail and red Arty rings . Fingers crossed they will fit!


----------



## dodgygirl

Eeeep! exciting, mod shots of shoes and artys togetherrrr

Is this the turquoise you are looking for? its a sz 7. Check it out.


----------



## dodgygirl

Also: some silver artys on this site BKRM. I used a code BKRMDADS that should still be working if you're interested in purchasing any!


----------



## catmomo

dodgygirl said:


> Also: some silver artys on this site BKRM. I used a code BKRMDADS that should still be working if you're interested in purchasing any!


sooo tempting! i really like the one with the carbon fiber look!


----------



## catmomo

hi ladies, this has probably come up before, but does anyone know what is the best way to clean the rings? is there some sort of polish that i could use? like the tiffany and co. jewellery cleaner? has anyone tried this before?

i have tried cleaning the gold band with a cloth and it works to an extent, but it's so hard to get into the crevices!


----------



## **Chanel**

dodgygirl said:


> Eeeep! exciting, mod shots of shoes and artys togetherrrr
> 
> Is this the turquoise you are looking for? its a sz 7. Check it out.



Lol, let's hope the shoes will fit. 

And yes, I think that is the one I am looking for, thank you so much . But I would love one in new or mint condition, I think the back of this one has started to tarnish already. But will keep an eye on it anyway, thank you !


----------



## **Chanel**

dodgygirl said:


> Also: some silver artys on this site BKRM. I used a code BKRMDADS that should still be working if you're interested in purchasing any!



Ohh, wish this was in Europe, would love to have that silver Ice? Arty.
Too bad customs are ridiculous here when I order outside Europe (40%, yikes). Ebay sellers sometimes declare an item at a lower value, but of course a website doesn't do that.
Thank you for sharing though, they have some beautiful silver Arty rings .
And my wallet just thanked me that I didn't order one because of the customs. Tssss, stupid wallet....


----------



## **Chanel**

catmomo said:


> hi ladies, this has probably come up before, but does anyone know what is the best way to clean the rings? is there some sort of polish that i could use? like the tiffany and co. jewellery cleaner? has anyone tried this before?
> 
> i have tried cleaning the gold band with a cloth and it works to an extent, but it's so hard to get into the crevices!




I don't know if you can use a polish since the material is plated. I hope someone else can tell you more about that. I am still a newbie when it comes to Arty rings, and I didn't need to clean the ones I have so far.


----------



## catmomo

**Chanel** said:


> I don't know if you can use a polish since the material is plated. I hope someone else can tell you more about that. I am still a newbie when it comes to Arty rings, and I didn't need to clean the ones I have so far.


yeah it's a little disappointing because they were already a little dirty when i purchased them brand new!


----------



## catmomo

**Chanel** said:


> Ohh, wish this was in Europe, would love to have that silver Ice? Arty.
> Too bad customs are ridiculous here when I order outside Europe (40%, yikes). Ebay sellers sometimes declare an item at a lower value, but of course a website doesn't do that.
> Thank you for sharing though, they have some beautiful silver Arty rings .
> And my wallet just thanked me that I didn't order one because of the customs. Tssss, stupid wallet....


i also thought that the silver arty ring was the ice, but the lovely ladies on here have told me that it is actually the crystal, which is slightly different... it's pretty much impossible to find the ice now, with the exception of ebay perhaps


----------



## 4_U_2_NV

juicybrat said:


> it's the darker turquoise with the blue veins because i ordered from the UK netaporter site as well
> 
> excuse my veiny hands lol


 
Thanks for replying to me.  I just ordered mine and it should arrive in a few days.  hehehe cant wait to wear it


----------



## catmomo

4_U_2_NV said:


> Thanks for replying to me.  I just ordered mine and it should arrive in a few days.  hehehe cant wait to wear it


good choice! did you end up returning the other turquoise?


----------



## shanghai_lily

Nabbed the cream Arty Ovale off the NAP sale, and also the Arty Enamel ring in black/gold. Took a wild guess at the sizes, my engagement ring is a 5 and I ordered a 5 and a 6.

Has anyone seen any gold/rose gold Artys with dark stones around? I adored the rose gold/navy but missed out, and would also love a gold/black...


----------



## yoyotomatoe

shanghai_lily said:


> Nabbed the cream Arty Ovale off the NAP sale, and also the Arty Enamel ring in black/gold. Took a wild guess at the sizes, my engagement ring is a 5 and I ordered a 5 and a 6.
> 
> Has anyone seen any gold/rose gold Artys with dark stones around? I adored the rose gold/navy but missed out, and would also love a gold/black...


 Hey girl, here is a gold/black:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=13FA3A927BD6&Ntt=arty+ring&N=0&bmUID=j_A1u2B

And there is only one other rg arty I know of with a green stone, here is a link:
Post 2387 is actually a friend of mine how owns this beauty

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/ysl-arty-rings-thread-443164-160.html


----------



## 4_U_2_NV

catmomo said:


> good choice! did you end up returning the other turquoise?


Yah I returned it.  This time I got the dark blue too


----------



## catmomo

4_U_2_NV said:


> Yah I returned it.  This time I got the dark blue too


yay! i got that one too, you will love it!


----------



## 4_U_2_NV

catmomo said:


> yay! i got that one too, you will love it!



I was also contemplating on the red but I have the orange so I thought it would be too similair.  What do you think? The white and black were sold out


----------



## catmomo

4_U_2_NV said:


> I was also contemplating on the red but I have the orange so I thought it would be too similair.  What do you think? The white and black were sold out


By orange, did you mean the coral one? Is that what it's called? They do look very similar... but the price is so tempting. I would buy it just because the price is too good to pass up on and you could always sell it later perhaps? I've never seen it in real life, but I can imagine the gold crackling would look gorgeous 

Is this one the same as the red one on NAP?


----------



## poppyseed

The increased discount on NAP have made me buy the turquoise one...I have chosed that over the lapis. I have stayed strong enough not to buy both! I would also like the coral, but have different holidays and dental stuff to pay for, so one will have to do (for now)...well on the top of the RG Marine, that DH bought me for my B'day that's hiding in the house somewhere until September


----------



## poppyseed

miu miu1 said:


> You're on a roll
> Good luck not keeping them all...
> I would have loved to get the silver one with the green and pink stone but missed it.
> But I still have other beautiful ones


 
Wow this is stunning! Can I ask what is your gold nail polish called on your ring finger? It looks just like something I'm looking for


----------



## lalalatrisha

poppyseed said:


> The increased discount on NAP have made me buy the turquoise one...I have chosed that over the lapis. I have stayed strong enough not to buy both! I would also like the coral, but have different holidays and dental stuff to pay for, so one will have to do (for now)...well on the top of the RG Marine, that DH bought me for my B'day that's hiding in the house somewhere until September



Omg I can't believe they went down to 70% discount... $87?! What a steal!!! I wish I knew about it sooner. Its all sold out now


----------



## unoma

lalalatrisha said:


> Omg I can't believe they went down to 70% discount... $87?! What a steal!!! I wish I knew about it sooner. Its all sold out now


There arestill loads of rings left

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321296?cm_sp=we_recommend-_-321296-_-slot2


----------



## mrfcupcake

Hi everyone! I've been following this and a couple of other threads on here for a while, but had to join to share my excitement.

I ordered my first arty on Tuesday! with the NAP further reductions, and it's due to arrive tomorrow! eek! (I had to put back delivery 1 day so someone would be at home to sign for delivery). I have been longing for an arty ring for_ years_ but just couldn't spend that much on costume jewellery so I was extremely thankful for the 60% off.

I'm just hoping and praying I've ordered the right size and I like the colour, I went with Lapis but I love everything turquoise. Have I ordered the wrong one?

Anyone else snag an arty in the further reductions?


----------



## **Chanel**

catmomo said:


> i also thought that the silver arty ring was the ice, but the lovely ladies on here have told me that it is actually the crystal, which is slightly different... it's pretty much impossible to find the ice now, with the exception of ebay perhaps


 
Ah too bad, but I must say I like the crystal one too. I hope to find a beautiful silver Arty in Europe for a nice price .
Sorry to hear your Arty was already dirty when you received it. Hope someone can tell you how to clean it .



4_U_2_NV said:


> I was also contemplating on the red but I have the orange so I thought it would be too similair.  What do you think? The white and black were sold out



I have the orange (coral) too, and I have ordered the red one as well. I think they are similar enough to own both, but I guess I am the wrong person to ask since I am seriously bitten by the Arty bug, lol .
Btw, when did you return your turquoise and to which NAP site? And which size? I am asking because I am actually looking for the 'Tiffany' turquoise Arty without the blue veins.




catmomo said:


> By orange, did you mean the coral one? Is that what it's called? They do look very similar... but the price is so tempting. I would buy it just because the price is too good to pass up on and you could always sell it later perhaps? I've never seen it in real life, but I can imagine the gold crackling would look gorgeous
> 
> *Is this one the same as the red one on NAP?*



I think/hope that is the same as the red one on NAP. My package should be here by Friday so then I can confirm. Hope it's the same red.


----------



## **Chanel**

poppyseed said:


> The increased discount on NAP have made me buy the turquoise one...I have chosed that over the lapis. I have stayed strong enough not to buy both! I would also like the coral, but have different holidays and dental stuff to pay for, so one will have to do (for now)...well on the top of the RG Marine, that DH bought me for my B'day that's hiding in the house somewhere until September



Congratulations, and I admire you for your dicipline not buying both . Hope you will love the turquoise!



mrfcupcake said:


> Hi everyone! I've been following this and a couple of other threads on here for a while, but had to join to share my excitement.
> 
> I ordered my first arty on Tuesday! with the NAP further reductions, and it's due to arrive tomorrow! eek! (I had to put back delivery 1 day so someone would be at home to sign for delivery). I have been longing for an arty ring for_ years_ but just couldn't spend that much on costume jewellery so I was extremely thankful for the 60% off.
> 
> I'm just hoping and praying I've ordered the right size and I like the colour, I went with Lapis but I love everything turquoise. Have I ordered the wrong one?
> 
> Anyone else snag an arty in the further reductions?



Congratulations on the lapis, I can feel your excitement ! I think lapis is very pretty and IMO you made a good choice. Perhaps you can always order the turquoise later ?

I snagged 4 Arty rings, but I am planning to keep one or two. That's what I keep telling myself, hope I can stick to it and not keep all 4 instead, lol .


----------



## rednails

Just ordered the blue one, can't wait! I got size 8 hope it fits!


----------



## shanghai_lily

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hey girl, here is a gold/black:
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=13FA3A927BD6&Ntt=arty+ring&N=0&bmUID=j_A1u2B
> 
> And there is only one other rg arty I know of with a green stone, here is a link:
> Post 2387 is actually a friend of mine how owns this beauty
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/ysl-arty-rings-thread-443164-160.html



Thank you dear! The green is stunning. I really just want a black/gold, do you know if there is only one version of the black stone? i.e., it's just a plain black stone with no patterns/mottling...


----------



## 4_U_2_NV

catmomo said:


> By orange, did you mean the coral one? Is that what it's called? They do look very similar... but the price is so tempting. I would buy it just because the price is too good to pass up on and you could always sell it later perhaps? I've never seen it in real life, but I can imagine the gold crackling would look gorgeous
> 
> Is this one the same as the red one on NAP?


 

Yup this is the red that I was contemplating on buying.  I took it out of my shopping basket last minute cause I have been shoping way TOO TOO MUCH.


----------



## 4_U_2_NV

**Chanel** said:


> Ah too bad, but I must say I like the crystal one too. I hope to find a beautiful silver Arty in Europe for a nice price .
> Sorry to hear your Arty was already dirty when you received it. Hope someone can tell you how to clean it .
> 
> 
> 
> I have the orange (coral) too, and I have ordered the red one as well. I think they are similar enough to own both, but I guess I am the wrong person to ask since I am seriously bitten by the Arty bug, lol .
> Btw, when did you return your turquoise and to which NAP site? And which size? I am asking because I am actually looking for the 'Tiffany' turquoise Arty without the blue veins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think/hope that is the same as the red one on NAP. My package should be here by Friday so then I can confirm. Hope it's the same red.


 

I returned the lighter turqouise last week to NAP Australia in size 5.  It's sold out right now.  Sorry babe if I knew I would have saved it for you.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

shanghai_lily said:


> Thank you dear! The green is stunning. I really just want a black/gold, do you know if there is only one version of the black stone? i.e., it's just a plain black stone with no patterns/mottling...



I've never seem it irl but it looks plain black. I recall one of the girls posting that ring on here.


----------



## miu miu1

poppyseed said:


> Wow this is stunning! Can I ask what is your gold nail polish called on your ring finger? It looks just like something I'm looking for



Thank you.
It's actually from a cheap brand called essence. HTH


----------



## catmomo

I think/hope that is the same as the red one on NAP. My package should be here by Friday so then I can confirm. Hope it's the same red.[/QUOTE]

yay! you'll have to show us!


----------



## poppyseed

mrfcupcake said:


> Hi everyone! I've been following this and a couple of other threads on here for a while, but had to join to share my excitement.
> 
> I ordered my first arty on Tuesday! with the NAP further reductions, and it's due to arrive tomorrow! eek! (I had to put back delivery 1 day so someone would be at home to sign for delivery). I have been longing for an arty ring for_ years_ but just couldn't spend that much on costume jewellery so I was extremely thankful for the 60% off.
> 
> I'm just hoping and praying I've ordered the right size and I like the colour, I went with Lapis but I love everything turquoise. Have I ordered the wrong one?
> 
> Anyone else snag an arty in the further reductions?


 

I had your exact problem - decision between the two colours! At first I was convinced I wanted the lapis and after looking at millions of pictures every day for a while, I steered towards the turquoise, which I bought in the end. I think it doesn't matter in the end which colour you didn't buy as long you love the one you have and it goes with your wardrobe


----------



## poppyseed

miu miu1 said:


> Thank you.
> It's actually from a cheap brand called essence. HTH


 

Haha, thank you! I have been looking for some nice gold glitter one for ages, so will look it up


----------



## **Chanel**

rednails said:


> Just ordered the blue one, can't wait! I got size 8 hope it fits!



Yay, hope it will fit and that you will love it !



4_U_2_NV said:


> I returned the lighter turqouise last week to NAP Australia in size 5.  It's sold out right now.  Sorry babe if I knew I would have saved it for you.



No worries, dear. Size 5 wouldn't fit me anyway . The hunt continues . There are two on Ebay, but one has discoloration and I am not a fan of the setting of the stone on the other one (too much space on one side). My wallet is happy that I didn't find one yet. My wallet doesn't know that I am also still want a silver Arty .



catmomo said:


> I think/hope that is the same as the red one on NAP. My package should be here by Friday so then I can confirm. Hope it's the same red.
> 
> yay! you'll have to show us!



Will do ! Can post comparison shot of the red and coral one then .


----------



## poppyseed

**Chanel** said:


> Congratulations, and I admire you for your dicipline not buying both . Hope you will love the turquoise!


 
Discipline is one thing I don't normally possess, so that's a rely compliment to me!
 I still think I may go back for more, but I'm doing my best!


----------



## **Chanel**

So the hunt for a silver Arty and Tiffany turquoise Arty continues .

Since the European Net a Porter still has plenty turquoise Arty rings in stock, I emailed them to ask if they had the Tiffany turquoise Arty by any chance. You know...just in case.
But alas, no luck with that, they only have the turquoise with blue veins.
There are two on Ebay, but one has discoloration and I don't really like the setting of the stone on the other one (too much space on one side). So I will be patient and keep looking for now .

If anyone has a Tiffany turquoise Arty or perhaps even a crystal or other nice silver Arty in size 6 or 7 (but 7 is better is more versatile for me unless a 6 runs big) and wants to return it to NAP, please let me know so that I can keep an eye out .


----------



## **Chanel**

poppyseed said:


> *Discipline is one thing I don't normally possess,* so that's a rely compliment to me!
> I still think I may go back for more, but I'm doing my best!



I know what you mean, lol . 
I hope I can stick to my rule this time and keep max. 2 of the 4 Arty rings I ordered once the package arrives . 
_Not to ruin your dicipline, lol, but I still think you should get a lapis as well, as the price is just too good to resist _. 
Like a friend of mine always says - buy it now, think later .


----------



## OrangeSherbet

unoma said:


> There arestill loads of rings left
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321296?cm_sp=we_recommend-_-321296-_-slot2


 
unoma, you  are to blame for my recent purchase, haha. I thought I was already done with my collection, and now two more Arty's are coming to me. I feel a little silly that I bought most of my Arty rings at full price, especially the coral and cream. Never expected that NAP would slash these rings by 60%!

To **Chanel**, I was like you just last December. From zero Arty's to now almost a dozen, including the ones on the way. So yes, it's addictive. Cheers to the Arty bug! (Boo to my bank account, ha!)


----------



## 4_U_2_NV

Hey ladies NAP Australia has the blue Arty size 4 right now


----------



## unoma

OrangeSherbet said:


> unoma, you  are to blame for my recent purchase, haha. I thought I was already done with my collection, and now two more Arty's are coming to me. I feel a little silly that I bought most of my Arty rings at full price, especially the coral and cream. Never expected that NAP would slash these rings by 60%!
> 
> To **Chanel**, I was like you just last December. From zero Arty's to now almost a dozen, including the ones on the way. So yes, it's addictive. Cheers to the Arty bug! (Boo to my bank account, ha!)


Just think about how lovely it would look in your finger and enjoy it
I bought 4 and praying it will fit my fat fingers


----------



## poppyseed

**Chanel** said:


> I know what you mean, lol .
> I hope I can stick to my rule this time and keep max. 2 of the 4 Arty rings I ordered once the package arrives .
> _Not to ruin your dicipline, lol, but I still think you should get a lapis as well, as the price is just too good to resist _.
> Like a friend of mine always says - buy it now, think later .



Haha if it were me, I wouldn't I know myself!! But good luck!! I do think I may need the lapis you're right. I also started thinking I'd like the coral, since I also have a lot of this colour in my wardrobe...I'm pretty sure It won't end with 2 for me...


----------



## 4_U_2_NV

Hi ladies,

Like most of you I'm also going through an Arty craze.  I saw this pic and thought I share hehehe


----------



## poppyseed

Ladies, my turquoise (UK NAP-with blue  speckles) arrived today and I adore it!


----------



## poppyseed

4_U_2_NV said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Like most of you I'm also going through an Arty craze.  I saw this pic and thought I share hehehe



Love this!! Such a great idea, thanks for posting


----------



## OrangeSherbet

4_U_2_NV said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Like most of you I'm also going through an Arty craze.  I saw this pic and thought I share hehehe



Thank you for the pic, 4_U_2_NV!  I'm lusting after the last ring in the black/brown group


----------



## OrangeSherbet

poppyseed said:


> Ladies, my turquoise (UK NAP-with blue  speckles) arrived today and I adore it!
> View attachment 2244359
> View attachment 2244361



Congratulations, poppyseed! It looks good on you. Mine should be on its way soon- I have just ordered it a few hours ago


----------



## yoyotomatoe

OrangeSherbet said:


> Thank you for the pic, 4_U_2_NV!  I'm lusting after the last ring in the black/brown group



I know someone who has that in a 7 and is actively selling it. Pm me if you are interested.


----------



## OrangeSherbet

yoyotomatoe said:


> I know someone who has that in a 7 and is actively selling it. Pm me if you are interested.



Yoyotomatoe, you are such an enabler! Unfortunately, I'm a size 5 and 7 would be too big. I will not be surprised if someone does pm you  Do let me know if a size 5 or 6 comes up. Thanks babe


----------



## 4_U_2_NV

Icyss said:


> Ladies, I just want to post what accessories I wore today. Arty rings are my fave accessories obviously&#128522;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2207227


Not an arty rings related question.  Do u mind me asking you how much you paid for those Chanel earrings?


----------



## catmomo

4_U_2_NV said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Like most of you I'm also going through an Arty craze.  I saw this pic and thought I share hehehe


loveee the black multi! the khaki is actually quite nice too... there's so many colours that i have never seen before, they must be so rare!


----------



## unoma

poppyseed said:


> Ladies, my turquoise (UK NAP-with blue  speckles) arrived today and I adore it!
> View attachment 2244359
> View attachment 2244361


We are going to be ring twin soon. Waiting for my babies
Congrats lady


----------



## yoyotomatoe

OrangeSherbet said:


> Yoyotomatoe, you are such an enabler! Unfortunately, I'm a size 5 and 7 would be too big. I will not be surprised if someone does pm you  Do let me know if a size 5 or 6 comes up. Thanks babe



Hehe no prob!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

catmomo said:


> loveee the black multi! the khaki is actually quite nice too... there's so many colours that i have never seen before, they must be so rare!



Just enabling some more  but I have a friend selling her black multi in a 6.


----------



## rycechica1016

yoyotomatoe said:


> Just enabling some more  but I have a friend selling her black multi in a 6.



go girl!) haha.


----------



## rycechica1016

Here's my lapis with my balenciaga bleu lavande wallet.


----------



## miu miu1

My rings came today, I love them both


----------



## gonghe181

Just in case anyone is interested...SaksFifth Avenue (US site) have a few artys in stock!  They have the Marine, Silvertone with Black stone and a Gold in various sizes available.  Unlike NAP, they are "regular" price...


----------



## yoyotomatoe

rycechica1016 said:


> go girl!) haha.


----------



## mrfcupcake

@**Chanel** I was thinking the same thing! my Lapis arrived today and I'm in love, already considering ordering the Turquoise
What colours did you order?

@Poppyseed In my mind navy is the new black so the Lapis is well suited.
I hope you enjoy wearing your beautiful turquoise arty, your pics are gorgeous.

Heads up for anyone looking for the Cream/Gold arty or the Rose gold/Navy sizes 6 & 7 are currently available on NAP UK


----------



## catmomo

yoyotomatoe said:


> Just enabling some more  but I have a friend selling her black multi in a 6.


hehe unfortunately i am 7! i can squeeze my fingers into a 6 but it might not ever be able to come off


----------



## ewitches

decided to share my recent buy from Net A Porter few days back  I'm keeping both yay!


----------



## catmomo

ewitches said:


> decided to share my recent buy from Net A Porter few days back  I'm keeping both yay!
> 
> View attachment 2245340


Lovely pic, gorgeous rings!


----------



## poppyseed

ewitches said:


> decided to share my recent buy from Net A Porter few days back  I'm keeping both yay!
> 
> View attachment 2245340


 

Wow they are both really pretty, I am getting the marine for my birthday, so this makes the wait even worse


----------



## 4_U_2_NV

ewitches said:


> decided to share my recent buy from Net A Porter few days back  I'm keeping both yay!
> 
> View attachment 2245340


Love it!! I'm on the hunt for your black and white artys


----------



## ewitches

catmomo said:


> Lovely pic, gorgeous rings!



Thank you thank you. You made my day 






poppyseed said:


> Wow they are both really pretty, I am getting the marine for my birthday, so this makes the wait even worse




 the wait is a torture. Looking forward for yours to come. Do share with us!! (Happy bday too)






4_U_2_NV said:


> Love it!! I'm on the hunt for your black and white artys



Thank you  that was the last pc of darknavy/rosegold. I adore it so much. Heard from others that Sakies sell the white. 
Best of luck for the search


----------



## **Chanel**

poppyseed said:


> Ladies, my turquoise (UK NAP-with blue  speckles) arrived today and I adore it!
> View attachment 2244359
> View attachment 2244361



Congratulations, it looks beautiful on your hand!



4_U_2_NV said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Like most of you I'm also going through an Arty craze.  I saw this pic and thought I share hehehe



Whoa, so many Arty eye candy, thank you for sharing !



rycechica1016 said:


> Here's my lapis with my balenciaga bleu lavande wallet.
> 
> View attachment 2244659



Very pretty! They look very nice together.



miu miu1 said:


> My rings came today, I love them both



Congratulations on your new Arty rings, they look lovely on you .


----------



## Glamnatic

I really want the red one...but I already have the love ring and coral ring... Thanks for all you ladies that gave me your advice...if there are even more further reductions on this ring like they where on the US NAP site I definitely get it


----------



## **Chanel**

mrfcupcake said:


> @**Chanel** I was thinking the same thing! my Lapis arrived today and I'm in love, already considering ordering the Turquoise
> What colours did you order?
> 
> Heads up for anyone looking for the Cream/Gold arty or the Rose gold/Navy sizes 6 & 7 are currently available on NAP UK



Lapis is very pretty. I ordered lapis too, together with red, cream and pink. They should arrive today, and I am planning to keep two of them as I would like to find a Tiffany turquoise Arty (without the blue veins) and one or two silver Arty rings as well. 
I hope I can stick to that and that I won't end up with keeping all 4 .



ewitches said:


> decided to share my recent buy from Net A Porter few days back  I'm keeping both yay!
> 
> View attachment 2245340



Great choice, both Arty rings are stunning ! I have the marine too and I love it.


----------



## Glamnatic

**Chanel** said:


> Lapis is very pretty. I ordered lapis too, together with red, cream and pink. They should arrive today, and I am planning to keep two of them as I would like to find a Tiffany turquoise Arty (without the blue veins) and one or two silver Arty rings as well.
> I hope I can stick to that and that I won't end up with keeping all 4 .
> 
> 
> 
> Great choice, both Arty rings are stunning ! I have the marine too and I love it.


Chanel what other arty rings you have? Without knowing I suggest keeping the lapis definitely and the red or the cream, if you have any other arty such as coral then keep the cream one. Cream is sooo pretty and neutral but is definitely more toned down than the others , well it's up to you depending on your clothing and color preference. Pink not an option  not such a pretty glass stone.


----------



## poppyseed

**Chanel** said:


> Lapis is very pretty. I ordered lapis too, together with red, cream and pink. They should arrive today, and I am planning to keep two of them as I would like to find a Tiffany turquoise Arty (without the blue veins) and one or two silver Arty rings as well.
> I hope I can stick to that and that I won't end up with keeping all 4 .
> 
> 
> 
> Great choice, both Arty rings are stunning ! I have the marine too and I love it.


 


Glamnatic said:


> *Chanel what other arty rings you have? Without knowing* *I suggest keeping the lapis definitely and the red or the cream*, if you have any other arty such as coral then keep the cream one. Cream is sooo pretty and neutral but is definitely more toned down than the others , well it's up to you depending on your clothing and color preference. Pink not an option not such a pretty glass stone.


 

Haha, I was going to say / ask exactly this! 
I really like the cream, but it's not bright like the others, which I think is what this ring deserves, however if I had a few other colours already I would have been all over it. And lapis is without quoestion I am not really too keen on the red or pink, bu tlike Glamnatic said, depends on your wardrobe etc...


----------



## unoma

They are here 
Excuse my princess fingers.
She is my guinea pig:greengrin::greengrin::greengrin:


----------



## **Chanel**

unoma said:


> They are here
> Excuse my princess fingers.
> She is my guinea pig:greengrin::greengrin::greengrin:



Congratulations on your Arty haul, they are beautiful !



Glamnatic said:


> Chanel what other arty rings you have? Without knowing I suggest keeping the lapis definitely and the red or the cream, if you have any other arty such as coral then keep the cream one. Cream is sooo pretty and neutral but is definitely more toned down than the others , well it's up to you depending on your clothing and color preference. Pink not an option  not such a pretty glass stone.





poppyseed said:


> Haha, I was going to say / ask exactly this!
> I really like the cream, but it's not bright like the others, which I think is what this ring deserves, however if I had a few other colours already I would have been all over it. And lapis is without quoestion I am not really too keen on the red or pink, bu tlike Glamnatic said, depends on your wardrobe etc...



I have the marine/rg and the coral. My package just arrived, but I am a bit disappointed. My previous order from NAP was a fabulous experience and all went quick and flawless. This time, things didn't go so well..The suede Jimmy Choo's that I ordered to go with a red Arty, arrived a bit dirty and I have no idea if it's possible to clean it. Also, the soles were a bit dirty too. Of course this Choo is all sold out so not sure yet what to do...
The red Arty arrived without the black tag and I am not sure if I like the setting of the stone, so still thinking about that one. I also ordered a clutch, but there are two small scratches on it. I do love it though, and luckily they still have it in stock so I hope I can exchange that one.

Luckily the other things and Arty rings I ordered look fine, but I guess I have to email NAP about the other items with flaws.
I decided to keep the lapis for sure. Still thinking about the cream. Maybe I am going to exchange the red for another red one.

As promised here's a comparison pic of the red and the coral Arty. I definitely think they are different enough to own both .


----------



## yoyotomatoe

**Chanel** said:


> Lapis is very pretty. I ordered lapis too, together with red, cream and pink. They should arrive today, and I am planning to keep two of them as I would like to find a Tiffany turquoise Arty (without the blue veins) and one or two silver Arty rings as well.
> I hope I can stick to that and that I won't end up with keeping all 4 .
> 
> 
> 
> Great choice, both Arty rings are stunning ! I have the marine too and I love it.



I love my cream and I never thought I liked the pink, but it is actually really pretty irl. The stone has a lot of depth in the light. Here is a photo of it that really shows it's depth for others to see. I don't like the red at all.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

miu miu1 said:


> My rings came today, I love them both





ewitches said:


> decided to share my recent buy from Net A Porter few days back  I'm keeping both yay!
> 
> View attachment 2245340





unoma said:


> They are here
> Excuse my princess fingers.
> She is my guinea pig:greengrin::greengrin::greengrin:



Congrats ladies on the lovely rings. *unoma* she is so cute being your guinea pic and all, I'm sure she loved it


----------



## unoma

**Chanel** said:


> Congratulations on your Arty haul, they are beautiful !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the marine/rg and the coral. My package just arrived, but I am a bit disappointed. My previous order from NAP was a fabulous experience and all went quick and flawless. This time, things didn't go so well..The suede Jimmy Choo's that I ordered to go with a red Arty, arrived a bit dirty and I have no idea if it's possible to clean it. Also, the soles were a bit dirty too. Of course this Choo is all sold out so not sure yet what to do...
> The red Arty arrived without the black tag and I am not sure if I like the setting of the stone, so still thinking about that one. I also ordered a clutch, but there are two small scratches on it. I do love it though, and luckily they still have it in stock so I hope I can exchange that one.
> 
> Luckily the other things and Arty rings I ordered look fine, but I guess I have to email NAP about the other items with flaws.
> I decided to keep the lapis for sure. Still thinking about the cream. Maybe I am going to exchange the red for another red one.
> 
> As promised here's a comparison pic of the red and the coral Arty. I definitely think they are different enough to own both .





yoyotomatoe said:


> Congrats ladies on the lovely rings. *unoma* she is so cute being your guinea pic and all, I'm sure she loved it




Thank you ladies
She love dressing up and she is the best Guinea pig ever


----------



## **Chanel**

yoyotomatoe said:


> I love my cream and I never thought I liked the pink, but it is actually really pretty irl. The stone has a lot of depth in the light. Here is a photo of it that really shows it's depth for others to see. I don't like the red at all.



That's pretty! Looks beautiful with your outfit . 
I love the stone of the pink one too, but I think cream and lapis would work better for me.
I will keep lapis for sure. But after seeing your pic, I might should keep the pink too .


----------



## yoyotomatoe

**Chanel** said:


> That's pretty! Looks beautiful with your outfit .
> I love the stone of the pink one too, but I think cream and lapis would work better for me.
> I will keep lapis for sure. But after seeing your pic, I might should keep the pink too .



Thanks Chanel but that photo I actually found off google, that pic totally sold me on the pink. I choose cream first but if you can keep the pink I would


----------



## Icyss

4_U_2_NV said:


> Not an arty rings related question.  Do u mind me asking you how much you paid for those Chanel earrings?



Hi, I'm sorry for the delayed response. I just read your post today&#128522;. I paid 300$ for my CC earrings plus tax.


----------



## teachgirl789

Here's my Arty rose gold/glass stone...which I thought was black, but appears blue at times...

I love it!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

teachgirl789 said:


> Here's my Arty rose gold/glass stone...which I thought was black, but appears blue at times...
> 
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2247430
> View attachment 2247433
> View attachment 2247434



Your ring is beautiful, teachgirl789! Congratulations on your MARINE/rose gold Arty, and yes, it's a very very dark blue. This is one ring I have not pulled the trigger on yet because it is rather similar to my navy/yellow gold Arty


----------



## teachgirl789

OrangeSherbet said:


> Your ring is beautiful, teachgirl789! Congratulations on your MARINE/rose gold Arty, and yes, it's a very very dark blue. This is one ring I have not pulled the trigger on yet because it is rather similar to my navy/yellow gold Arty



Yes, I wish that I would have done more research on the color shading prior because I currently have the BLUE Arty in route to me. I hope they end up looking very different, otherwise I wasted money on international shipping  I just have to wait and see!


----------



## eggsbrulee

teachgirl789 said:


> Yes, I wish that I would have done more research on the color shading prior because I currently have the BLUE Arty in route to me. I hope they end up looking very different, otherwise I wasted money on international shipping  I just have to wait and see!



I own the lapis and I wish I was able to get the rose gold blue too.  I think they look and give a different feel to outfits. The RG blue looks great on you! Did you snag this on US NAP?


----------



## teachgirl789

eggsbrulee said:


> I own the lapis and I wish I was able to get the rose gold blue too.  I think they look and give a different feel to outfits. The RG blue looks great on you! Did you snag this on US NAP?



Thanks!

Nope, I got that one on the NAP International United Kingdom site...which is why I complained about shipping since I'm in the U.S.


----------



## OrangeSherbet

teachgirl789 said:


> Yes, I wish that I would have done more research on the color shading prior because I currently have the BLUE Arty in route to me. I hope they end up looking very different, otherwise I wasted money on international shipping  I just have to wait and see!



Are you referring to the lapis with yellow gold? I think it's different enough because it is a brighter blue as compared to my navy. Hope you'll like it and get to keep it


----------



## catmomo

unoma said:


> They are here
> Excuse my princess fingers.
> She is my guinea pig:greengrin::greengrin::greengrin:


wow! the red one is actually lovely! now you're making want it...


----------



## teachgirl789

OrangeSherbet said:


> Are you referring to the lapis with yellow gold? I think it's different enough because it is a brighter blue as compared to my navy. Hope you'll like it and get to keep it



The description just says "blue". Here's a screenshot of the one I ordered...


----------



## yoyotomatoe

teachgirl789 said:


> The description just says "blue". Here's a screenshot of the one I ordered...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2248112



Yup that's the lapis and is very different then the RG/Marine imo as I own both.


----------



## teachgirl789

yoyotomatoe said:


> Yup that's the lapis and is very different then the RG/Marine imo as I own both.



Ok, cool
I can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Icyss

yoyotomatoe said:


> I love my cream and I never thought I liked the pink, but it is actually really pretty irl. The stone has a lot of depth in the light. Here is a photo of it that really shows it's depth for others to see. I don't like the red at all.



I love my pink arty too @yoyotomatoe. It's actually pretty in person. The picture on NAP doesn't do justice on this pretty arty ring


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Icyss said:


> I love my pink arty too @yoyotomatoe. It's actually pretty in person. *The picture on NAP doesn't do justice *on this pretty arty ring


Totally agree hun!


----------



## hanagirl

Wearing the turquoise arty today. Sorry for the blurry photo. It's actually an IG video. Just had to screen cap it &#128513; 

Blessed Sunday to all arty lovers here! &#10084;&#128591;&#128536;


----------



## OrangeSherbet

teachgirl789 said:


> The description just says "blue". Here's a screenshot of the one I ordered...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2248112





yoyotomatoe said:


> Yup that's the lapis and is very different then the RG/Marine imo as I own both.



Yes, that's Lapis Arty. Congratulations in advance to teachgirl789, hehee.


----------



## breakfast@marys

@hanagirl
i already liked it on instagram!
love it!


----------



## hanagirl

breakfast@marys said:


> @hanagirl
> i already liked it on instagram!
> love it!



Oh thank you dear! &#9786;&#9786;&#9786;


----------



## 4_U_2_NV

4_U_2_NV said:


> I returned the lighter turqouise last week to NAP Australia in size 5.  It's sold out right now.  Sorry babe if I knew I would have saved it for you.


 
I returned my turquoise  to NAP Australia and then purchased two turqoise from NAP UK.  Well, just my luck - they arrived today and they are both the Tiffany turquoise.  

Not sure what to do now. 

Well, anyways if anyone is interested in these size 5 let me know or else they are going back to NAP.

 sigh :rain:


----------



## yoyotomatoe

4_U_2_NV said:


> I returned my turquoise  to NAP Australia and then purchased two turqoise from NAP UK.  Well, just my luck - they arrived today and they are both the Tiffany turquoise.
> 
> Not sure what to do now.
> 
> Well, anyways if anyone is interested in these size 5 let me know or else they are going back to NAP.
> 
> sigh :rain:



Omg are you kidding me??? Seriously just your luck! Ugh what a waste of shipping fees! I'm sorry Hun.


----------



## Glamnatic

4_U_2_NV said:


> I returned my turquoise  to NAP Australia and then purchased two turqoise from NAP UK.  Well, just my luck - they arrived today and they are both the Tiffany turquoise.
> 
> Not sure what to do now.
> 
> Well, anyways if anyone is interested in these size 5 let me know or else they are going back to NAP.
> 
> sigh :rain:



Sell them on eBay!!! Get some money back, good luck!


----------



## eggsbrulee

4_U_2_NV said:


> I returned my turquoise  to NAP Australia and then purchased two turqoise from NAP UK.  Well, just my luck - they arrived today and they are both the Tiffany turquoise.
> 
> Not sure what to do now.
> 
> Well, anyways if anyone is interested in these size 5 let me know or else they are going back to NAP.
> 
> sigh :rain:



On UK NAP it only shows the turquoise with blue veins. Did you order that and get the Tiffany one? I want the Tiffany one but settle for the one pictured on UK NAP website. I wish I was a sz 5.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

eggsbrulee said:


> On UK NAP it only shows the turquoise with blue veins. Did you order that and get the Tiffany one? I want the Tiffany one but settle for the one pictured on UK NAP website. I wish I was a sz 5.



Maybe you will receive the tiffany blue one from UK NAP! I absolutely love that one. One of my faves for sure.


----------



## 4_U_2_NV

yoyotomatoe said:


> Omg are you kidding me??? Seriously just your luck! Ugh what a waste of shipping fees! I'm sorry Hun.


I know I paid 20 pounds just in shipping fee. I'm beginning to lose hope since I have ordered it twice now and on top of that, other ladies have received the one with blue viens from NAP UK except for me


----------



## yoyotomatoe

4_U_2_NV said:


> I know I paid 20 pounds just in shipping fee. I'm beginning to lose hope since I have ordered it twice now and on top of that, other ladies have received the one with blue viens from NAP UK except for me



That's just so bizarre how the US site had the one with blue veins, Asia had the tiffany blue and UK had both? I wish you could've gotten what you wanted. I'm sure you will eventually get it, just be patient and one will pop up on eBay so don't lose hope!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

4_U_2_NV said:


> I know I paid 20 pounds just in shipping fee. I'm beginning to lose hope since I have ordered it twice now and on top of that, other ladies have received the one with blue viens from NAP UK except for me



I just received mine today and it's with the blue veins. I don't mind getting the other turquoise. I've pm'ed you


----------



## yoyotomatoe

OrangeSherbet said:


> I just received mine today and it's with the blue veins. I don't mind getting the other turquoise. I've pm'ed you



You are such sweetheart . You will love it. I'll post a mod with mine when I get home. Such a gorgeous blue!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

Here is my updated collection. Arty Pink and Arty Turquoise arrived today to join the family. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Anyone looking for a RG/navy in 6 shoot me a pm.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

OrangeSherbet said:


> Here is my updated collection. Arty Pink and Arty Turquoise arrived today to join the family. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 2249038



Gorgeous collection girl!!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

yoyotomatoe said:


> You are such sweetheart . You will love it. I'll post a mod with mine when I get home. Such a gorgeous blue!


Thanks! Haha, I'm not sure if 4U2NV will want to exchange rings with me. We're from different countries, and I have never done such a thing before! I think it was Arty love and compassion that overcame me, ha! But we'll see how it goes 
Looking forward to your mod pic!



yoyotomatoe said:


> Gorgeous collection girl!!


Thank you!


----------



## poppyseed

OrangeSherbet said:


> Here is my updated collection. Arty Pink and Arty Turquoise arrived today to join the family. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 2249038


 
Beautiful! I love your purple/gold Arty!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

poppyseed said:


> Beautiful! I love your purple/gold Arty!



Thank you, poppyseed! Strange that you picked that as your favourite, because Arty purple is different from my other Arty ovale rings for several reasons. The stone is flatter than all the rest and seems to be 'enamelled' (is there such a word?), the metal band has a different pattern at the back and is broader and the YSL stamp is thicker. I believe it's from a much older season


----------



## miss miniskirt

If anyone has a sz 8 oval ring they would like to sell pm me  any colour other than coral or silver /wblk thanks!


----------



## poppyseed

miss miniskirt said:


> If anyone has a sz 8 oval ring they would like to sell pm me  any colour other than coral or silver /wblk thanks!


 
Selling is not allowed on tPF


----------



## poppyseed

OrangeSherbet said:


> Thank you, poppyseed! Strange that you picked that as your favourite, because Arty purple is different from my other Arty ovale rings for several reasons. The stone is flatter than all the rest and seems to be 'enamelled' (is there such a word?), the metal band has a different pattern at the back and is broader and the YSL stamp is thicker. I believe it's from a much older season


 
I did think it looked a bit different from the others...I do have a huge thing for purple
This really dark rich vampy shade seems very YSL to me too...


----------



## miss miniskirt

Oh sorry  some ppl have some amazing collections of these rings! I only have 2 but love them


----------



## poppyseed

miss miniskirt said:


> Oh sorry  some ppl have some amazing collections of these rings! I only have 2 but love them


 
No problem...I actually only have one at the moment, although another one is hiding somewehre in the house waiting for my birthday What colours do you have?


----------



## miss miniskirt

These 2  oh I love birthdays do you know which one your getting or is it a surprise?


----------



## dodgygirl

4_U_2_NV said:


> I know I paid 20 pounds just in shipping fee. I'm beginning to lose hope since I have ordered it twice now and on top of that, other ladies have received the one with blue viens from NAP UK except for me



I received my turquoise arty today thinking it will be the one with blue veins. I ordered it from nap uk too... In a size 5. Maybe they only have the Tiffany turquoise in sz 5!! I don't mind it too much but I was looking forward to the one with blue throughout it.
You should definitely let NAP know that you didn't get what was depicted on their website.


----------



## ttipping

I ordered the turquoise colour from NAP UK in size 7 and received the Tiffany blue but sadly it was too small. Ordered a size 8, and received the one with blue veins.

It seems that it's luck of the draw!


----------



## designer307

^ I was just about to ask that question. I was wondering if I would be receiving the Tiffany turquoise in size 6 or 7 from NAP UK, which is the one I would like. They really should have listed those 2 colors separately.

Also wondering which size to order in the Turquoise and Lapis? I have Coral in size 6 and Pink in size 7 and both fit perfectly on my ring finger.


----------



## ttipping

designer307 said:


> ^ I was just about to ask that question. I was wondering if I would be receiving the Tiffany turquoise in size 6 or 7 from NAP UK, which is the one I would like. They really should have listed those 2 colors separately.
> 
> Also wondering which size to order in the Turquoise and Lapis? I have Coral in size 6 and Pink in size 7 and both fit perfectly on my ring finger.


I found that the Turquoise is definitely a smaller fit than my lapis and red size 8's. 

When I hold them against each other I feel like it's a pretty visible difference and not just me feeling it.


----------



## designer307

ttipping said:


> I found that the Turquoise is definitely a smaller fit than my lapis and red size 8's.
> 
> When I hold them against each other I feel like it's a pretty visible difference and not just me feeling it.



Sizing is so confusing on these rings. For the Turquoise, I don't know if I should order a size up from my Coral or my Pink one?


----------



## ttipping

I know, the guessing is the worst part. Could you order two different sizes and send one back if the other fits?


----------



## Icyss

OrangeSherbet said:


> Here is my updated collection. Arty Pink and Arty Turquoise arrived today to join the family. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 2249038



Awesome Collections!


----------



## designer307

ttipping said:


> I know, the guessing is the worst part. Could you order two different sizes and send one back if the other fits?



I'm from the US and I'll be ordering from the UK. I hate to have to pay so much for shipping it back. I'm used to free shipping both ways from the US. 

Btw, If I were to order both (turquoise and lapis) including shipping, the total comes to GBP $167.00. Does that convert to $249.26 USD? I don't want any suprises. 

Thank you!


----------



## ttipping

I would personally order the 7 because even if it's a little large you could wear it on another finger. If it's too small then there's nothing you can do about it.

According to Google, that conversion sounds about right! The Lapis is gorgeous, definitely worth it!


----------



## designer307

ttipping said:


> I would personally order the 7 because even if it's a little large you could wear it on another finger. If it's too small then there's nothing you can do about it.
> 
> According to Google, that conversion sounds about right! The Lapis is gorgeous, definitely worth it!



I think that's what I will do. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

designer307 said:


> I'm from the US and I'll be ordering from the UK. I hate to have to pay so much for shipping it back. I'm used to free shipping both ways from the US.
> 
> Btw, If I were to order both (turquoise and lapis) including shipping, the total comes to GBP $167.00. Does that convert to $249.26 USD? I don't want any suprises.
> 
> Thank you!



The conversion rate according to google is $1.52. It really is going ot be hard to figure out the exact total as the rate is based off you cc company. In addition your cc company may charge you conversion fee. If you have Capitol one I hear That is the only cc company that doesn't charge conversion fees.


----------



## designer307

yoyotomatoe said:


> The conversion rate according to google is $1.52. It really is going ot be hard to figure out the exact total as the rate is based off you cc company. In addition your cc company may charge you conversion fee. If you have Capitol one I hear That is the only cc company that doesn't charge conversion fees.



See, that's where the suprises may come in. I'll be using either Discover or American Express.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

designer307 said:


> See, that's where the suprises may come in. I'll be using either Discover or American Express.


I would give your CC a call, generally it is 3% for conversion.


----------



## designer307

yoyotomatoe said:


> I would give your CC a call, generally it is 3% for conversion.



Yes, I think I should just to make sure. Thanks.


----------



## Frivole88

wow, your arty collections are TDF! 


OrangeSherbet said:


> Here is my updated collection. Arty Pink and Arty Turquoise arrived today to join the family. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 2249038


----------



## yoyotomatoe

I have posted this before but here again is a comparison shot between the 2 turquoise rings and a shot of me wearing my tiffany blue turq arty.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

My 2 newest additions


----------



## designer307

yoyotomatoe said:


> I have posted this before but here again is a comparison shot between the 2 turquoise rings and a shot of me wearing my tiffany blue turq arty.




Love the tiffany blue Arty! It looks great on you! 
How was the sizing for that particular one for you? Did you have to go up a size? Another member says hers ran smaller. I want to order one, but I really hope I pick the right size. I have a coral in 6 and a pink in 7 and it seems my pink ran smaller as both fit perfectly on my ring finger.


----------



## gonghe181

yoyotomatoe said:


> My 2 newest additions


 
yoyotomatoe - Nice additions!! Your collection is growing!!


----------



## designer307

I called my credit card company (American Express) and there is a 2.7% conversion fee. Are there any other fees that I should expect (taxes, duties etc.)?

Thanks


----------



## eggsbrulee

yoyotomatoe said:


> I have posted this before but here again is a comparison shot between the 2 turquoise rings and a shot of me wearing my tiffany blue turq arty.



Ooooo looks different enough to justify owning both! I'm getting my UK package in 2 days, if the arty rings is discounted one more time I will order again.


----------



## Icyss

yoyotomatoe said:


> My 2 newest additions



Aw so pretty! Congrats @yoyotomatoe. Did u got them at NAP UK? I like the dark blue with gold freckles on it.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

eggsbrulee said:


> Ooooo looks different enough to justify owning both! I'm getting my UK package in 2 days, if the arty rings is discounted one more time I will order again.


Yes definitely different enough. I really wanted to keep the one with the blue veins too but I figured I have too many arty rings as is so couldn't justify a colour so similar.


designer307 said:


> I called my credit card company (American Express) and there is a 2.7% conversion fee. Are there any other fees that I should expect (taxes, duties etc.)?
> 
> Thanks


No, the total at the end when you check out will automatically add on any duties/taxes to the final amount.


gonghe181 said:


> yoyotomatoe - Nice additions!! Your collection is growing!!


Thank you girl! I know haha. I will post a new updated collection shot soon 


designer307 said:


> Love the tiffany blue Arty! It looks great on you!
> How was the sizing for that particular one for you? Did you have to go up a size? Another member says hers ran smaller. I want to order one, but I really hope I pick the right size. I have a coral in 6 and a pink in 7 and it seems my pink ran smaller as both fit perfectly on my ring finger.


Than you! I am normally a 7 but ordered an 8 as all the 7's were sold out. The 8 is TTS.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Icyss said:


> Aw so pretty! Congrats @yoyotomatoe. Did u got them at NAP UK? I like the dark blue with gold freckles on it.


Hey hun! Thank you! The RG I got from the UK NAP site and the Pink/gold from the US NAP site. Yes the RG is very special. I was hesitant to get it at first but now am so glad I did. Much prettier in person!


----------



## Icyss

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hey hun! Thank you! The RG I got from the UK NAP site and the Pink/gold from the US NAP site. Yes the RG is very special. I was hesitant to get it at first but now am so glad I did. Much prettier in person!



I ordered 4 arty's yesterday from UK NAP. I think the RG are sold out already. I did not see it in their website&#128544;&#128532;. I hope to receive my arty's before the end of this week. I paid 30£ just for the shipping. I hope it's worth it&#128522;&#128525;.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Icyss said:


> I ordered 4 arty's yesterday from UK NAP. I think the RG are sold out already. I did not see it in their website&#128544;&#128532;. I hope to receive my arty's before the end of this week. I paid 30£ just for the shipping. I hope it's worth it&#128522;&#128525;.


Yes RG sold out quick!! Yay, what colours did you get hun? Shipping is super fast, I would not be surprised if you receive them the next day as I did mine.


----------



## Icyss

yoyotomatoe said:


> Yes RG sold out quick!! Yay, what colours did you get hun? Shipping is super fast, I would not be surprised if you receive them the next day as I did mine.



I got the lapis,pink,coral and red. Those are the ones that were left on sale other than the torquoise one. I'm not really digging the coral one but i cant pass up the sale price. That will be awesome if I receive them tommorow! LOL. I'll post them here once I receive them. I'm super excited&#128522;&#128521;


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Icyss said:


> I got the lapis,pink,coral and red. Those are the ones that were left on sale other than the torquoise one. I'm not really digging the coral one but i cant pass up the sale price. That will be awesome if I receive them tommorow! LOL. I'll post them here once I receive them. I'm super excited&#128522;&#128521;


Yay that is awesome I can't wait to see! The coral may surprise you, a really great neutral!


----------



## Icyss

yoyotomatoe said:


> Yay that is awesome I can't wait to see! The coral may surprise you, a really great neutral!



Thank you yoyo! We'll see&#128521;. I hope all the arty's that I ordered will fit me. It will be a disappointing if I have to return them as I paid too much for the shipping already.


----------



## designer307

yoyotomatoe said:


> Than you! I am normally a 7 but ordered an 8 as all the 7's were sold out. The 8 is TTS.



Maybe I should order the Turquoise in size 7 since it runs small and Lapis in 6.

Does Lapis run small as well?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

designer307 said:


> Maybe I should order the Turquoise in size 7 since it runs small and Lapis in 6.
> 
> Does Lapis run small as well?


All the turquoises I have tried have run TTS. My lapis was TTS but I did try a size 6 lapis that fit like a 7. Honestly there is no rule of thumb with these rings, just order your normal size...that is what I do. You don't know what you will get in terms of fit until you get it.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Icyss said:


> Thank you yoyo! We'll see&#128521;. I hope all the arty's that I ordered will fit me. It will be a disappointing if I have to return them as I paid too much for the shipping already.


Fingers crossed!! I am sure they will be fine


----------



## gonghe181

yoyotomatoe said:


> All the turquoises I have tried have run TTS. My lapis was TTS but I did try a size 6 lapis that fit like a 7. Honestly there is no rule of thumb with these rings, just order your normal size...that is what I do. You don't know what you will get in terms of fit until you get it.


 


designer307 said:


> Maybe I should order the Turquoise in size 7 since it runs small and Lapis in 6.
> 
> Does Lapis run small as well?


 
designer307 - I've noticed that my turquoise does run small and the lapis runs TTS.  My size 8 turquoise fits my middle finger perfectly, but my other artys in the same size (8), are a little too big for the same finger.


----------



## designer307

Oh dear, decisions decisions.   
When I ordered the Coral from US NAP, I ordered both a 6 and a 7 as  I really didn't know what size I needed. I've never tried on Arty  rings before. (I ordered the Pink in 7 because they were sold out of other sizes ). I kept the 6 because it fit my ring finger and returned the 7 because it was too big on my ring finger and too small on my middle and index fingers. I'm afraid if I order the 7, it will be too big on my ring finger and again too small for the other fingers and then  it will definitely have  to go back. For me, I believe if I wanted to wear these rings on my middle or index fingers, I would need an 8. And the other thing is not knowing whether or not I will receive the 'tiffany blue', which is the one I want. I'm really in love with the Tiffany blue and Lapis and hoping to choose the right size that's why I wanted to ask about sizing before ordering.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

designer307 said:


> Oh dear, decisions decisions.
> When I ordered the Coral from US NAP, I ordered both a 6 and a 7 as  I really didn't know what size I needed. I've never tried on Arty  rings before. (I ordered the Pink in 7 because they were sold out of other sizes ). I kept the 6 because it fit my ring finger and returned the 7 because it was too big on my ring finger and too small on my middle and index fingers. I'm afraid if I order the 7, it will be too big on my ring finger and again too small for the other fingers and then  it will definitely have  to go back. For me, I believe if I wanted to wear these rings on my middle or index fingers, I would need an 8. And the other thing is not knowing whether or not I will receive the 'tiffany blue', which is the one I want. I'm really in love with the Tiffany blue and Lapis and hoping to choose the right size that's why I wanted to ask about sizing before ordering.


It sounds to me you need to stick to size 6 and 8. The tiffany blue one will prove to be a feat. The Asia site for sure only carried the tiffany blue one but UK seems to be a mix.


----------



## teachgirl789

Got my beautiful lapis/blue today and I'm sad to report that the sizing is really off. It's too tight and doesn't fit like my other two 8's so I'm going to have to part with it


----------



## l0vecg

idk if any ladies are interested but theres an arty cuff on NAP 40% off.


----------



## juju.

Here are mine that I ordered from NAP. The coral was for a friend, and I've decided to return the Lapis and Cream. I love the Lapis but everyone seems to have it and I can't justify keeping it as well as the Rose Gold.


----------



## redjazzy

Do u have the web link. Everytime I go into nap, I cant see arty rings for sale


----------



## redjazzy

juju. said:


> Here are mine that I ordered from NAP. The coral was for a friend, and I've decided to return the Lapis and Cream. I love the Lapis but everyone seems to have it and I can't justify keeping it as well as the Rose Gold.



Hi
Whatbsize did u buy ?


----------



## l0vecg

redjazzy said:


> Do u have the web link. Everytime I go into nap, I cant see arty rings for sale


i just have "arty" saved in the search. they go really fast!


----------



## juju.

redjazzy said:


> Do u have the web link. Everytime I go into nap, I cant see arty rings for sale



And make sure you're on the UK site, because the US site sold out a while ago.



redjazzy said:


> Hi
> Whatbsize did u buy ?



Six.


----------



## redjazzy

Sigh.... I still dont see it kn the web :'(


----------



## juju.

michellelim9 said:


> hi do you know if anyone is selling the gold/cream arty ring in size 6? and if uk nap would restock it?? any idea? thanks



I'm about to return a cream size six to UK NAP. I'll probably arrange a pick up for Friday so start checking from Saturday?


----------



## Vintasia

Oke, I was at the Lafayette SL store yesterday, and I've always wanted an arty ring. But they look ab-so-lu-te-ly TERRIBLE on me! Ugh, my hands look like zombie hands when wearing it. I am so sad right now


----------



## poppyseed

miss miniskirt said:


> View attachment 2249117
> 
> 
> These 2  oh I love birthdays do you know which one your getting or is it a surprise?


 

Love them both! If I had more spare cash, coral is one I would probably get as well. My birthday one is the RG Marine, only because that was the one I wanted the most, so I told DH to get it when it first was on sale, I though it would sell out the fastest and it did!


----------



## poppyseed

ttipping said:


> I ordered the turquoise colour from NAP UK in size 7 and received the Tiffany blue but sadly it was too small. Ordered a size 8, and received the one with blue veins.
> 
> It seems that it's luck of the draw!


 
I ordered the turquoise size 7 from NAP UK and got the one with blue veins...this is really confusing!


----------



## poppyseed

juju. said:


> Here are mine that I ordered from NAP. The coral was for a friend, and I've decided to return the Lapis and Cream. I love the Lapis but everyone seems to have it and I can't justify keeping it as well as the Rose Gold.


 
They are beautiful all together! I admire your strength, I would probably just keep them all!


----------



## poppyseed

teachgirl789 said:


> Got my beautiful lapis/blue today and I'm sad to report that the sizing is really off. It's too tight and doesn't fit like my other two 8's so I'm going to have to part with it
> View attachment 2249978


 
That really is a bum, are you going to get in a bigger size?


----------



## teachgirl789

poppyseed said:


> That really is a bum, are you going to get in a bigger size?



Not anytime soon, as bigger sizes are already sold out (unless someone returns one and I actually snatch it up). Looking for anything larger than an 8...


----------



## ttipping

The cream is so lovely. I am so sad I didn't find it soon enough.

Great choices!


----------



## Frivole88

oh no. now i'm worried i ordered the wrong size. it's my first time to buy arty rings and i just ordered 2 from NAP UK (lapis and rose pink). my ring size is 5.5 on both my Tiffany engagement and wedding rings so i ordered 6 just to be on the safe side. do you think it will still be small? i don't want to pay again for shipping (i live in the US) and i find it tedious to return/ exchange. 


teachgirl789 said:


> Got my beautiful lapis/blue today and I'm sad to report that the sizing is really off. It's too tight and doesn't fit like my other two 8's so I'm going to have to part with it
> View attachment 2249978


----------



## teachgirl789

kristinlorraine said:


> oh no. now i'm worried i might ordered the wrong size. it's my first time to buy arty rings and i just ordered 2 (lapis and rose pink) at NAP UK. my ring size is 5.5 on both my Tiffany engagement and wedding rings so i ordered 6 just to be on the safe side. do you think it will still be small? i don't want to pay again for shipping (i live in the US) and i find it tedious to return/ exchange.


I think that you will be ok!


----------



## hanagirl

Wore the black one last night


----------



## juju.

kristinlorraine said:


> oh no. now i'm worried i ordered the wrong size. it's my first time to buy arty rings and i just ordered 2 from NAP UK (lapis and rose pink). my ring size is 5.5 on both my Tiffany engagement and wedding rings so i ordered 6 just to be on the safe side. do you think it will still be small? i don't want to pay again for shipping (i live in the US) and i find it tedious to return/ exchange.



I think you'll be okay. I'm a small size five and the five didn't fit so I ordered a six and it's a little loose.

_xxxxx this is not allowed!_


----------



## lleongll

Hi There,

I'm not sure of this is the right thread, but can anyone help me to authenticate whether this Arty Ring is the real deal? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Black-G...9486850?pt=Gemstone_Rings&hash=item4ac698dd82

Thanks for your help on this in advance!

-L


----------



## yoyotomatoe

lleongll said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I'm not sure of this is the right thread, but can anyone help me to authenticate whether this Arty Ring is the real deal?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Black-G...9486850?pt=Gemstone_Rings&hash=item4ac698dd82
> 
> Thanks for your help on this in advance!
> 
> -L


Hi if you want your items authenticated you will need to post in the appropriate YSL authentication thread in the future. But this arty does look authentic. I have the exact same one. And I have never seen fake arty rings with the YSL engraving in the back.


----------



## lleongll

@yoyotomatoe Thanks for your help and sorry about posting on the wrong thread.I'm pretty new to PF, will know what to do in the future.tup:


----------



## yoyotomatoe

lleongll said:


> @yoyotomatoe Thanks for your help and sorry about posting on the wrong thread.I'm pretty new to PF, will know what to do in the future.tup:


 Welcome to tpf and no need to apologize. We all have to start somewhere . Glad I was able to help!


----------



## Frivole88

i received my Arty rings today. sadly, the lapis is smaller compared to the pink (both size 6) and i could only wear it comfortably on my ring finger. i will return the lapis and exchange with the turquoise in size 7.

here is my pink arty with my Tiffany diamond & wedding bands.


----------



## teachgirl789

kristinlorraine said:


> i received my Arty rings today. sadly, the lapis is smaller compared to the pink (both size 6) and i could only wear it comfortably on my ring finger. i will return the lapis and exchange with the turquoise in size 7.
> 
> here is my pink arty with my Tiffany diamond & wedding bands.



I'm sorry to hear that the sizing is off, as this also happened to me. I wonder if the lapis in particular runs small?


----------



## Frivole88

i remember you mentioned the lapis is smaller compared to other colors. i wonder if turquoise will be smaller as well? 



teachgirl789 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that the sizing is off, as this also happened to me. I wonder if the lapis in particular runs small?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

I've had 3 lapis, 2 of which ran true to size and 1 which actually fit a size up. So I don't think we can really gauge which runs small or big. These rings all handmade so they are not always going to come out 100% consistent.


----------



## Frivole88

teachgirl, how did you fill out the DHL shipment waybill? do i need to write my information on the Shipper part?  Where did you get the label that to be put outside the box? sorry for too much questions i'm quite confused on their instructions. this is why i hate returns/exchanges.



teachgirl789 said:


> Got my beautiful lapis/blue today and I'm sad to report that the sizing is really off. It's too tight and doesn't fit like my other two 8's so I'm going to have to part with it
> View attachment 2249978


----------



## teachgirl789

kristinlorraine said:


> teachgirl, how did you fill out the DHL shipment waybill? do i need to write my information on the Shipper part?  Where did you get the label that to be put outside the box? sorry for too much questions i'm quite confused on their instructions. this is why i hate returns/exchanges.



I'm trying to find my ring a new home, will probably gift it to someone &#128516;...I'm not spending more money to return it internationally. So I'm sorry that I can't help with the return instructions. Hope it works out.


----------



## Frivole88

you have a point. oh well, i will just make it work on my ring finger or maybe give it to someone instead of paying for international fees. 
another question, since i noticed we both have the pink and lapis. when i ran my fingers on the stones, i feel the lapis is rougher than the pink. is it normal? the pink seems more glossy, shiny and smooth than the lapis.



teachgirl789 said:


> I'm trying to find my ring a new home, will probably gift it to someone &#65533;&#65533;...I'm not spending more money to return it internationally. So I'm sorry that I can't help with the return instructions. Hope it works out.


----------



## NANI1972

teachgirl789 said:


> I'm trying to find my ring a new home, will probably gift it to someone &#128516;...I'm not spending more money to return it internationally. So I'm sorry that I can't help with the return instructions. Hope it works out.



i thought that NAP did not charge for return shipping.....I would check on that.


----------



## 4_U_2_NV

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/182463

Arty ring size 8 available on Netaporter


----------



## tabbiii

hi ladies, I returned a cream size 6 to netaporter today. keep your eyes out for it!


----------



## teachgirl789

NANI1972 said:


> i thought that NAP did not charge for return shipping.....I would check on that.



I paid 30euros to have it sent to me internationally and there were no advertisements saying that there was free international shipping there and back (unlike on the U.S. site). Has anyone in the U.S. purchased from the international site and returned something for free???


----------



## NANI1972

teachgirl789 said:


> I paid 30euros to have it sent to me internationally and there were no advertisements saying that there was free international shipping there and back (unlike on the U.S. site). Has anyone in the U.S. purchased from the international site and returned something for free???



When i called the international site last week to do a return they said there is no charge for return shipping....also a friend of mine returned an arty ring last sale season and did not have to pay return shipping.


----------



## teachgirl789

NANI1972 said:


> When i called the international site last week to do a return they said there is no charge for return shipping....also a friend of mine returned an arty ring last sale season and did not have to pay return shipping.



Interesting & good to know, thanks for sharing!

Here's what the NAP International site says:
"There is no charge to exchange items for a different size, however all exchanges are based on stock availability. Shipping is also free on the replacement item, but if you are based outside the EU you will need to pay taxes and duties on this.

Simply request a Returns Merchandise Authorization (RMA) number through your NET-A-PORTER account, and specify the new size you require. *For exchanges outside the EU, you will be prompted to tick a box on the 'REVIEW & CONFIRM' page. You will see a breakdown of cost and this authorizes NET-A-PORTER to deduct the total taxes and duties from the original card used to place your order.*

Please note that we are only able to offer size exchanges. If you wish to exchange your item for an alternative style, we suggest that you return it for a store credit and purchase the new piece separately."

_So it looks like I will just have to pay taxes & duties if there are some..._


----------



## Icyss

Hello My fellow Arty Ring Lovers&#128522;. My haul from NAP came today. I was surprise how beautiful the coral and red colors.&#128131;&#128525;. Took the pic with a flash&#128522;


----------



## Icyss

Here is a group shot of my YSL Arty Ring Collections. I love them all&#128522;&#128521;&#128131;


----------



## Frivole88

wow. you have an amazing collection. 


Icyss said:


> Here is a group shot of my YSL Arty Ring Collections. I love them all&#128522;&#128521;&#128131;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2252831


----------



## Frivole88

their international return/exchange is confusing so i finally decided not to return the lapis since it fits on my ring finger. the color matches well with my bleu electrique H clic.


----------



## Icyss

kristinlorraine said:


> wow. you have an amazing collection.



Thank you&#128144;&#128522;


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Return shipping for refund or exchange are free. With exchang they will just charge you again for taxes/duties of the item you are exchanging for. I've never exchanged but I have returned for free to the international site. 



teachgirl789 said:


> Interesting & good to know, thanks for sharing!
> 
> Here's what the NAP International site says:
> "There is no charge to exchange items for a different size, however all exchanges are based on stock availability. Shipping is also free on the replacement item, but if you are based outside the EU you will need to pay taxes and duties on this.
> 
> Simply request a Returns Merchandise Authorization (RMA) number through your NET-A-PORTER account, and specify the new size you require. *For exchanges outside the EU, you will be prompted to tick a box on the 'REVIEW & CONFIRM' page. You will see a breakdown of cost and this authorizes NET-A-PORTER to deduct the total taxes and duties from the original card used to place your order.*
> 
> Please note that we are only able to offer size exchanges. If you wish to exchange your item for an alternative style, we suggest that you return it for a store credit and purchase the new piece separately."
> 
> _So it looks like I will just have to pay taxes & duties if there are some..._


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Icyss said:


> Here is a group shot of my YSL Arty Ring Collections. I love them all&#128522;&#128521;&#128131;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2252831



Gorgeous collection Hun!!


----------



## Icyss

yoyotomatoe said:


> Gorgeous collection Hun!!



Thank you yoyo! I'm really digging the coral now. It's pretty just like you said.&#128522;&#128144;


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Icyss said:


> Thank you yoyo! I'm really digging the coral now. It's pretty just like you said.&#128522;&#128144;



Yay! I told you doll!


----------



## Icyss

yoyotomatoe said:


> Yay! I told you doll!



Thank you for your kind words yoyo! I was pretty surprised how the coral and red looked in person. The pictures on NAP doesn't do justice on this arty's!&#128522;&#128131;


----------



## teachgirl789

kristinlorraine said:


> their international return/exchange is confusing so i finally decided not to return the lapis since it fits on my ring finger. the color matches well with my bleu electrique H clic.
> View attachment 2252873



It looks great!

I went ahead and read through the return directions after completing it online, and will have my Arty picked up tomorrow afternoon. I just filled out my personal information as the shipper, value, and weight of box with my signature. DHL should tell me if I've missed something. Hopefully, another Arty pops up on NAP that I can grab before someone else...


----------



## YEANETT

Finally here is mine! Ty yoyotomatoe


----------



## Frivole88

thanks for the info. i'll take note of that next time if i might return something from them.



teachgirl789 said:


> It looks great!
> 
> I went ahead and read through the return directions after completing it online, and will have my Arty picked up tomorrow afternoon. I just filled out my personal information as the shipper, value, and weight of box with my signature. DHL should tell me if I've missed something. Hopefully, another Arty pops up on NAP that I can grab before someone else...


----------



## yoyotomatoe

YEANETT said:


> Finally here is mine! Ty yoyotomatoe
> View attachment 2252987



Yay Hunnie!!! Congrats


----------



## ewitches

Dear ladies, I really cant resist nap pricing for these lovely rings and would want to add another one to the 2 that I've just bought last week.

I prefer to have a pure turquoise (without the darker blue streaks) and know some ladies receive different 'versions' from nap uk site. Could you share with me if any lucky ones get the pure turquoise for a size 6 or its like a 50-50 chance (i rmb reading that size 5 comes in pure turquoise)?


----------



## chicNclassy

i wish i would have checked this thread sooner...i just bought a turquoise one and a black/silver yesterday from the boutique for the full $290 price 

now looking at the NAP site, i want the lapis but im not sure what other fees are involved since i live in the US. how much did you ladies pay in full for your artys?


----------



## Buttercupp

Hi guys! First time posting in this arty thread! 

My arty rings in coral (size 6) and blue with veins (size 5) arrived today, ordered from NAP UK.
I've read that some of you got the Tiffany blue instead of the one with blue veins, I was also hoping for the Tiffany one though... &#8234;unfortunately &#8236; not..  Now I'm hesitating if I should return it and ask for the Tiffany one?

I purchased the Lapis 6 months ago.. Didn't expect the price would reduce that much (thought it was going to discontinued, so after long decisions decided to purchase) or else I would have waited lol.. Does anyone know why the artys are reducing soooo much? Is it really going to be discontinued?


----------



## catmomo

Buttercupp said:


> Hi guys! First time posting in this arty thread!
> 
> My arty rings in coral (size 6) and blue with veins (size 5) arrived today, ordered from NAP UK.
> I've read that some of you got the Tiffany blue instead of the one with blue veins, I was also hoping for the Tiffany one though... &#8234;unfortunately &#8236; not..  Now I'm hesitating if I should return it and ask for the Tiffany one?
> 
> I purchased the Lapis 6 months ago.. Didn't expect the price would reduce that much (thought it was going to discontinued, so after long decisions decided to purchase) or else I would have waited lol.. Does anyone know why the artys are reducing soooo much? Is it really going to be discontinued?


i believe they are reducing the older style artys to make way for the new arty colours that are coming out under the saint laurent name. good choice on the lapis, it is lovely.


----------



## that_claudz

I bought mine in a hurry during the last NAP sale (after Christmas) for fear of them being discontinued. That was the rumour... And they are still around. Hahaha. I haven't bought one this time around because I prefer the silver or gun metal!


----------



## NANI1972

teachgirl789 said:


> Interesting & good to know, thanks for sharing!
> 
> Here's what the NAP International site says:
> "There is no charge to exchange items for a different size, however all exchanges are based on stock availability. Shipping is also free on the replacement item, but if you are based outside the EU you will need to pay taxes and duties on this.
> 
> Simply request a Returns Merchandise Authorization (RMA) number through your NET-A-PORTER account, and specify the new size you require. *For exchanges outside the EU, you will be prompted to tick a box on the 'REVIEW & CONFIRM' page. You will see a breakdown of cost and this authorizes NET-A-PORTER to deduct the total taxes and duties from the original card used to place your order.*
> 
> Please note that we are only able to offer size exchanges. If you wish to exchange your item for an alternative style, we suggest that you return it for a store credit and purchase the new piece separately."
> 
> _So it looks like I will just have to pay taxes & duties if there are some..._



If you are planning on exchanging yes you will pay duties, but you paid that when you purchased the first item as well, you pay the duties up front when you place an order on NAP.


----------



## Louislily

chicNclassy said:


> i wish i would have checked this thread sooner...i just bought a turquoise one and a black/silver yesterday from the boutique for the full $290 price
> 
> now looking at the NAP site, i want the lapis but im not sure what other fees are involved since i live in the US. how much did you ladies pay in full for your artys?



Maybe you can return the turquoise one and order it on nap?


----------



## Louislily

Ootd with my newest Arty


----------



## Frivole88

i bought two rings (GBP 63.33 each) and they charge me GBP 13.94 for duties and GBP 4.17 for shipping. Plus my AmEx card charges 2.7% on foreign fee. Overall, i paid a total of *$222.21 USD* for two rings. it's still much cheaper than buying from Saks and boutiques. 



chicNclassy said:


> i wish i would have checked this thread sooner...i just bought a turquoise one and a black/silver yesterday from the boutique for the full $290 price
> 
> now looking at the NAP site, i want the lapis but im not sure what other fees are involved since i live in the US. how much did you ladies pay in full for your artys?


----------



## chicNclassy

Louislily said:


> Maybe you can return the turquoise one and order it on nap?



i bought it from the ysl boutique so i dont think i can get my money back, they just do store credit or exchange i believe.



kristinlorraine said:


> i bought two rings (GBP 63.33 each) and they charge me GBP 13.94 for duties and GBP 4.17 for shipping. Plus my AmEx card charges 2.7% on foreign fee. Overall, i paid a total of *$222.21 USD* for two rings. it's still much cheaper than buying from Saks and boutiques.



oh ok so the only other thing you get charged for is the foreign fee. thanks!! i just checked the visa website and it says the rate is 2.5%. how come your shipping price is so low! for me it says i have to choose internation shipping which is GBP 30


----------



## sanaenver

kristinlorraine said:


> i bought two rings (GBP 63.33 each) and they charge me GBP 13.94 for duties and GBP 4.17 for shipping. Plus my AmEx card charges 2.7% on foreign fee. Overall, i paid a total of *$222.21 USD* for two rings. it's still much cheaper than buying from Saks and boutiques.


 
I got charged GBP 30 for shipping and I ordered yesterday too...are you located in the US?


----------



## Frivole88

yes. i live in new york city. which state are you located?


sanaenver said:


> I got charged GBP 30 for shipping and I ordered yesterday too...are you located in the US?


----------



## Frivole88

i live in NYC. when i checked the receipt from NAP, they charged me GBP 4.17 for shipping and GBP 13.94 for duties fee. my credit card (AmEx) charged me 2.7% foreign fee. My total expenses (all fees included) is $221.21 US dollars for two arty rings. i dont know if they made a mistake on shipping as it is my first time ordering internationally from NAP.



chicNclassy said:


> oh ok so the only other thing you get charged for is the foreign fee. thanks!! i just checked the visa website and it says the rate is 2.5%. how come your shipping price is so low! for me it says i have to choose internation shipping which is GBP 30


----------



## Buttercupp

I emailed NAP customer care and they told me the Tiffany turquoise is already sold out and I can't exchange with is the one I got with the blue veins  I'm so sad.. The one who wanted the one with blue veins got the Tiffany one while I want the Tiffany turquoise and got the one with blue veins arghh..

Anyone with the tiff ring wants to exchange with me? 
Please email me


----------



## gonghe181

kristinlorraine said:


> i live in NYC. when i checked the receipt from NAP, they charged me GBP 4.17 for shipping and GBP 13.94 for duties fee. my credit card (AmEx) charged me 2.7% foreign fee. My total expenses (all fees included) is $221.21 US dollars for two arty rings. i dont know if they made a mistake on shipping as it is my first time ordering internationally from NAP.


 
I'm confused too.   There's a ring I want from the UK site and it's GBP 72 which translates to USD $108.72, plus international shipping GBP 30 = USD $45.  That's already $153.30 and doesn't include the duty fee or the foreign exchange fee from my credit card.  If the duty fee is GBP 13.94, then that's and additional USD $21.05, plus the credit card fee.  That puts me over USD $220 for just one arty ring!  How did you score TWO artys for just USD $221.21?!! I wanna know the "secret" too!!


----------



## Annabel_Rose

Hi lovers, I already have 5 arty rings but am looking to possibly add a sixth in Paris later this year. anyone know the current price in europe for these beauties? I have not bought one in over a year and I am getting antsy for one!

xxx


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Louislily said:


> Ootd with my newest Arty



Great outfit and colour coordination!


----------



## julemakeup

Just wanted to share my lapis. I jumped on the bandwagon way too late. I really want the marine in rg too sigh...


----------



## Frivole88

i'm not sure how it works. when i add my orders on the cart it also shows the same amount as yours. GBP 72 for each ring, GBP 30 shipping fee plus a duty fee of GBP 13.94. but after i paid; the new total amount was only GBP 144.77 
perhaps after you checked out the price will also be reduced just like mine?
here's the copy of receipt: 





gonghe181 said:


> I'm confused too.   There's a ring I want from the UK site and it's GBP 72 which translates to USD $108.72, plus international shipping GBP 30 = USD $45.  That's already $153.30 and doesn't include the duty fee or the foreign exchange fee from my credit card.  If the duty fee is GBP 13.94, then that's and additional USD $21.05, plus the credit card fee.  That puts me over USD $220 for just one arty ring!  How did you score TWO artys for just USD $221.21?!! I wanna know the "secret" too!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

kristinlorraine said:


> i'm not sure how it works. when i add my orders on the cart it also shows the same amount as yours. GBP 72 for each ring, GBP 30 shipping fee plus a duty fee of GBP 13.94. but after i paid; the new total amount was only GBP 144.77
> perhaps after you checked out the price will also be reduced just like mine?
> here's the copy of receipt:
> View attachment 2253946



Interesting, you didn't get charged the full 30GBP for shipping! That's why your total is cheaper and you paid less then us. I always got charged the full shipping amount of 30GBP.


----------



## Nanakosasih

T h twnm


----------



## gonghe181

kristinlorraine said:


> i live in NYC. when i checked the receipt from NAP, they charged me GBP 4.17 for shipping and GBP 13.94 for duties fee. my credit card (AmEx) charged me 2.7% foreign fee. My total expenses (all fees included) is $221.21 US dollars for two arty rings. i dont know if they made a mistake on shipping as it is my first time ordering internationally from NAP.


 


kristinlorraine said:


> i'm not sure how it works. when i add my orders on the cart it also shows the same amount as yours. GBP 72 for each ring, GBP 30 shipping fee plus a duty fee of GBP 13.94. but after i paid; the new total amount was only GBP 144.77
> perhaps after you checked out the price will also be reduced just like mine?
> here's the copy of receipt:
> View attachment 2253946


 
Thanks so much kristinlorraine!  That helps.  Looks like you got lucky and NAP didn't charge you GBP 30 for international shipping!  I may try and purchase an arty and "add to cart" and see what happens before the final step of "checking out"!   BTW, love your bleu H clic!    I'm looking at getting my very first H clic, but can't decide on what color!!


----------



## mrs.hu

gonghe181 said:


> Thanks so much kristinlorraine!  That helps.  Looks like you got lucky and NAP didn't charge you GBP 30 for international shipping!  I may try and purchase an arty and "add to cart" and see what happens before the final step of "checking out"!   BTW, love your bleu H clic!    I'm looking at getting my very first H clic, but can't decide on what color!!



Maybe shipping costs vary depending on what state you live in? I paid 30 GBP. Maybe it's cheaper to ship to NY since it's closer to UK?


----------



## sanaenver

kristinlorraine said:


> yes. i live in new york city. which state are you located?



I live in Tx - looks like u def lucked out in the shipping.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

mrs.hu said:


> Maybe shipping costs vary depending on what state you live in? I paid 30 GBP. Maybe it's cheaper to ship to NY since it's closer to UK?



I don't think that's the case. It clearly states online in their shipping instructions that shipping to US is 30GBP. I think she was lucky and some glitch happened


----------



## dodgygirl

So I've finally got all my artys together as a happy family for a photo! My first love is the RG green so I've taken a photo specifically of her~ (I went a bit crazy with photo editing.. didn't know it was so fun!) Hope you enjoy the photos!







Clockwise from left: RG green, Lapis, Chrystal, Turquoise and RG Marine :]


----------



## poppyseed

dodgygirl said:


> So I've finally got all my artys together as a happy family for a photo! My first love is the RG green so I've taken a photo specifically of her~ (I went a bit crazy with photo editing.. didn't know it was so fun!) Hope you enjoy the photos!
> 
> View attachment 2254445
> 
> 
> View attachment 2254443
> 
> 
> Clockwise from left: RG green, Lapis, Chrystal, Turquoise and RG Marine :]


 

Love them all, especially the Crystal , it's so different! It also makes me want to fast forward to September when I get RG Marine for my birthday...seriously when did I ever think that I can wait till then


----------



## gonghe181

dodgygirl said:


> So I've finally got all my artys together as a happy family for a photo! My first love is the RG green so I've taken a photo specifically of her~ (I went a bit crazy with photo editing.. didn't know it was so fun!) Hope you enjoy the photos!
> 
> View attachment 2254445
> 
> 
> View attachment 2254443
> 
> 
> Clockwise from left: RG green, Lapis, Chrystal, Turquoise and RG Marine :]


 
LOVE your RG Moss Green!!  I've been trying to get this ring and can't find it anywhere in the US!


----------



## juju.

Do you think RG Marine and Lapis are too similar? Lapis is so cheap on NAP... I'm very tempted. I don't particularly plan to 'collect' them so I guess I should purchase a warmer shade but they don't really appeal to me...


----------



## dioraddict15

I originally got the turquoise Arty ring from the NAP sale, but returned it. I then couldn't decide between the lapis and blue so ordered both. So far I've received the red which is really nice so looks like I may be keeping both. The sizing is a bit off because the turquoise in size 8 fitted my middle finger perfectly, but the red in size 8 is a bit loose. Will post some pics when I get the lapis too even though I have hideous fat fingers!


----------



## Frivole88

thanks gonghe. the H clic clacs are so addicting the same as arty rings. i'm telling you once you start collecting Hermes you never stop. and now i'm stuck on the orange slippery slope. ohhh i'm really gonna be ban for life! lol


gonghe181 said:


> Thanks so much kristinlorraine!  That helps.  Looks like you got lucky and NAP didn't charge you GBP 30 for international shipping!  I may try and purchase an arty and "add to cart" and see what happens before the final step of "checking out"!   BTW, love your bleu H clic!    I'm looking at getting my very first H clic, but can't decide on what color!!


----------



## gonghe181

dodgygirl said:


> So I've finally got all my artys together as a happy family for a photo! My first love is the RG green so I've taken a photo specifically of her~ (I went a bit crazy with photo editing.. didn't know it was so fun!) Hope you enjoy the photos!
> 
> View attachment 2254445
> 
> 
> View attachment 2254443
> 
> 
> Clockwise from left: RG green, Lapis, Chrystal, Turquoise and RG Marine :]


 


dioraddict15 said:


> I originally got the turquoise Arty ring from the NAP sale, but returned it. I then couldn't decide between the lapis and blue so ordered both. So far I've received the red which is really nice so looks like I may be keeping both. The sizing is a bit off because the turquoise in size 8 fitted my middle finger perfectly, but the red in size 8 is a bit loose. Will post some pics when I get the lapis too even though I have hideous fat fingers!


 
My Size 8 turquoise also runs a little smaller than the rest of my size 8 artys.  Like you, the turquoise fits my middle finger perfectly, but all my other size 8s are loose on the same finger...  I'm looking at getting the red arty too!  Looking at the pictures on NAP, I didn't think I'd like it and passed on it.  Then I saw some pictures posted here and loved the way it looked, so now I'm contemplating getting it on the UK site, but don't want to pay the high fee for international shipping!  Will probably break down at some point and "add to cart"!


----------



## tastangan

Regarding all the questions about international orders on NAP (UK), I have the answer. I also placed an order last week and was charged 4.17 pounds for shipping. This happened at the last minute - after the order has been placed. It was showing 30 pounds right up to the Order Confirmation page.

Then I placed another order this week and was charged 30 pounds. I called CS about a different matter and then asked about the shipping charge difference.

It seems the 4.17 charge is a website error and it should have been 30.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

tastangan said:


> Regarding all the questions about international orders on NAP (UK), I have the answer. I also placed an order last week and was charged 4.17 pounds for shipping. This happened at the last minute - after the order has been placed. It was showing 30 pounds right up to the Order Confirmation page.
> 
> Then I placed another order this week and was charged 30 pounds. I called CS about a different matter and then asked about the shipping charge difference.
> 
> It seems the 4.17 charge is a website error and it should be 30.



Wow! Sooooooo lucky!


----------



## gonghe181

tastangan said:


> Regarding all the questions about international orders on NAP (UK), I have the answer. I also placed an order last week and was charged 4.17 pounds for shipping. This happened at the last minute - after the order has been placed. It was showing 30 pounds right up to the Order Confirmation page.
> 
> Then I placed another order this week and was charged 30 pounds. I called CS about a different matter and then asked about the shipping charge difference.
> 
> It seems the 4.17 charge is a website error and it should have been 30.


 
Ah-ha!!  I had a feeling GBP 4.17 was a computer error -- there was just no way international shipping was just USD $6.30, regardless of where you lived in the US!  Lucky you for getting it for GBP 4.17!!  Thanks for getting to the bottom of this tastangan!


----------



## Yikkie

dodgygirl said:


> So I've finally got all my artys together as a happy family for a photo! My first love is the RG green so I've taken a photo specifically of her~ (I went a bit crazy with photo editing.. didn't know it was so fun!) Hope you enjoy the photos!
> 
> View attachment 2254445
> 
> 
> View attachment 2254443
> 
> 
> Clockwise from left: RG green, Lapis, Chrystal, Turquoise and RG Marine :]



Love your RG Green and hope to find one too one of these days!


----------



## tnt134

ohitsjen said:


> It's not there anymore... It was this listing:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/authenti...U_FashionJewellery&hash=item1e7c72411f&_uhb=1



I wished I saw it earlier ((((((( missed out the love ring again !!!!! Thanks for posting anyways )


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Updated group shot of my arty collection, one with flash and one without.


----------



## NANI1972

yoyotomatoe said:


> Updated group shot of my arty collection, one with flash and one without.



STUNNING collection! OMG love that green one! And of course the silver one with the gold. 

What's the silver one on the far right? Mod pic please?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

NANI1972 said:


> STUNNING collection! OMG love that green one! And of course the silver one with the gold.



Thank you doll! And yes, I got that silver/gold from a lovely tpf member


----------



## gonghe181

yoyotomatoe said:


> Updated group shot of my arty collection, one with flash and one without.


 
WOW!!   I'm speechless!!  Awesome collection!!


----------



## teachgirl789

yoyotomatoe said:


> Updated group shot of my arty collection, one with flash and one without.



Fantastic, beautiful collection!!!


----------



## mayski

yoyotomatoe said:


> Updated group shot of my arty collection, one with flash and one without.



AHHH!! THANK YOU for posting your group shot yoyotomatoe - what a lovely collection.


----------



## that_claudz

yoyotomatoe said:


> Updated group shot of my arty collection, one with flash and one without.



Yoyo once you start you like to collect them all don't you?

First with Arty rings, then Prada totes and yes I'm onto your secret YSL pumps too! 

So pretty!


----------



## poppyseed

yoyotomatoe said:


> Updated group shot of my arty collection, one with flash and one without.


 

That's amazing collection! So do you think you are done for now or are there more on your wish list


----------



## poppyseed

Hello ladies, Since I received my turquoise arty, I've been constantly wearing it (matching my outfits to my ring lol!) so I thought I'd share one...


----------



## yoyotomatoe

gonghe181 said:


> WOW!!   I'm speechless!!  Awesome collection!!


Thank you girl! 


teachgirl789 said:


> Fantastic, beautiful collection!!!


Thanks Hun! 


mayski said:


> AHHH!! THANK YOU for posting your group shot yoyotomatoe - what a lovely collection.


Thank you mayski!


that_claudz said:


> Yoyo once you start you like to collect them all don't you?
> 
> First with Arty rings, then Prada totes and yes I'm onto your secret YSL pumps too!
> 
> So pretty!


Hahaha my dear friend you are onto me lol. My bestfriend says when I get into something I obsess over it and have to have it all. You are so observant 


poppyseed said:


> That's amazing collection! So do you think you are done for now or are there more on your wish list


Thanks poppyseed. I just want 2 more. The ice arty and the silver/mint with the pink swirl. Then I'll be done! Pinky swear lol. 


poppyseed said:


> Hello ladies, Since I received my turquoise arty, I've been constantly wearing it (matching my outfits to my ring lol!) so I thought I'd share one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2257734
> View attachment 2257735


Poppyseed you look great with your arty!!


----------



## unoma

yoyotomatoe said:


> Updated group shot of my arty collection, one with flash and one without.


OMG


----------



## yoyotomatoe

unoma said:


> omg


----------



## eggsbrulee

yoyotomatoe said:


> Updated group shot of my arty collection, one with flash and one without.


Love the collection! looking at them makes me happy


----------



## chicNclassy

for those of you who ordered from the UK site, did you have to sign for the package when it got delivered?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

eggsbrulee said:


> Love the collection! looking at them makes me happy


Thank you doll! 


chicNclassy said:


> for those of you who ordered from the UK site, did you have to sign for the package when it got delivered?


Yes. I am from US. Nor sure about other countries.


----------



## chicNclassy

yoyotomatoe said:


> Yes. I am from US. Nor sure about other countries.



thanks! sorry i forgot to mention that i am from the US as well. i read that the shipping was pretty fast for others, does it come through USPS or another company? i want to make sure i dont miss the delivery


----------



## NANI1972

chicNclassy said:


> thanks! sorry i forgot to mention that i am from the US as well. i read that the shipping was pretty fast for others, does it come through USPS or another company? i want to make sure i dont miss the delivery



NAP sends you an email once the item has shipped with the tracking number and you can also track it in your NAP account. If you are in the US and ordered from the U.S. site it's shipped via UPS.


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

I've been eyeing the rings on the UK site and I'm so glad I waited since they are now all 70-80% off! I ordered 5 for a little over how much 1 would have cost at regular price! I'm sooooo excited! It's a bummer how much shipping is to the US though.


----------



## l0vecg

Mrs. Awesome said:


> I've been eyeing the rings on the UK site! So glad I waited since they are now all 70-80% off! I ordered 5 for a little over how much 5 would have cost at regular price! I'm sooooo excited! It's a bummer how much shipping is to the US though.


the shipping totally is but when i priced it out, the price w the current US sale price including tax, it comes out to only about $5 (if that) more! (apparently the currency exchange rate just changed) i had to jump on it!


----------



## teachgirl789

I got my final 2 colors from the international NAP
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 sale today in the mail & I'm bummed that the sizing is also off on the turquoise so that one is going back, but I'm keeping the red one (they're both gorgeous in real life)!
	

		
			
		

		
	




And the prices went down even lower today but they're no larger sizes left


----------



## ewitches

NAP dropped the arty ring prices... between 70% or 80% off. Ladies, your last chance to grab these beauties... 
I just snagged a turquoise in size 6. Hopefully this fits well and I'm secretly wishing that it will turn out to be the turquoise w/o blue veins (somehow).... Cant wait...


----------



## L.A.Woman85

Does anyone know any online website that are selling any silver artys??  I reallllly want a silver one but can't find them anywhere!!!


----------



## ohitsjen

yoyotomatoe said:


> Updated group shot of my arty collection, one with flash and one without.



OMG  Your collection is sooo well-rounded, you have an arty for every outfit!


----------



## chicNclassy

NANI1972 said:


> NAP sends you an email once the item has shipped with the tracking number and you can also track it in your NAP account. If you are in the US and ordered from the U.S. site it's shipped via UPS.



oh im so silly, i didnt check my email. youre right! thanks


----------



## chicNclassy

L.A.Woman85 said:


> Does anyone know any online website that are selling any silver artys??  I reallllly want a silver one but can't find them anywhere!!!



saks has a few silver ones but they are not on sale. my ysl boutique has a bunch of silver ones in different colors.


----------



## Glamnatic

Just got the red arty I wanted !


----------



## juju.

michellelim9 said:


> I was having a bad day until this came along..
> View attachment 2258694
> 
> View attachment 2258695
> View attachment 2258696
> 
> View attachment 2258698
> 
> View attachment 2258699
> 
> I got two different boxes! Idk why!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2258700
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



So glad you finally got it, Michelle!


----------



## Glamnatic

michellelim9 said:


> I was having a bad day until this came along..
> View attachment 2258694
> 
> View attachment 2258695
> View attachment 2258696
> 
> View attachment 2258698
> 
> View attachment 2258699
> 
> I got two different boxes! Idk why!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2258700
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Such a nice color selection, I love how the cream one looks like against your skin !


----------



## chicNclassy

michellelim9 said:


> And where is your ysl boutique again? Do ysl boutiques still have stock? Bcs here in Sg, they said it's all sold out and no more restock?



the ysl boutique in south coast plaza in costa mesa, CA. if i am remembering correctly, they have at least 4 or 5 different colors in the silver rings, and also gold ones too. my SA is Andy and he is wonderful, so if you call, ask for him!


----------



## unoma

chicNclassy said:


> for those of you who ordered from the UK site, did you have to sign for the package when it got delivered?


Yes, you have to


----------



## unoma

More discount sales on the Arty rings.


----------



## gonghe181

Glamnatic said:


> Just got the red arty I wanted !



Whooo-Hoooo!!  I'm with you Glamnatic! I was eyeing the red arty as well and had my fingers (and toes) crossed that they would lower the price even more.  So now I got the red one too!  The cost for international shipping bites though...still a great deal!!  Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Glamnatic

gonghe181 said:


> Whooo-Hoooo!!  I'm with you Glamnatic! I was eyeing the red arty as well and had my fingers (and toes) crossed that they would lower the price even more.  So now I got the red one too!  The cost for international shipping bites though...still a great deal!!  Can't wait to get it!



We are on the same page! I also was waiting for further reductions, glad I was patient!! Congrats on your new ring!!!!


----------



## hanagirl

chicNclassy said:


> the ysl boutique in south coast plaza in costa mesa, CA. if i am remembering correctly, they have at least 4 or 5 different colors in the silver rings, and also gold ones too. my SA is Andy and he is wonderful, so if you call, ask for him!



Are they on sale too?


----------



## poppyseed

yoyotomatoe said:


> Thanks poppyseed. I just want 2 more. The ice arty and the silver/mint with the pink swirl. Then I'll be done! Pinky swear lol.
> 
> Poppyseed you look great with your arty!!


 
Thank you! I think that's fair enough you want to more...I think I will need a few more too


----------



## unoma

hanagirl said:


> Are they on sale too?


You better act fast.
ONLY this ring is left.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321169


----------



## that_claudz

Haha of course Yoyo! I've been onto you watching all your reveals! Hehe. 

Does anyone have pics of themselves mixing gold and silver with their arm candy? I don't wear any gold at all and that's what's stopping me from getting another from the NAP sale as I'm afraid I won't wear it once I get it!

*edit* I take back what I said- I have purchased a gold arty. Lol. I blame you all for enabling me despite the fact that I don't wear ANY gold nor do I own any gold items! Let's hope I will find wear for this.

I ordered this one size down this time. The 8 was WAY too big for me last time and I can't wear it without double sided tape inside. (Even though that was the size NAP recommended. I must have squeashy fingers.)

The bonus is I only paid 17.50 Pounds because I had a 50 Pounds credit!


----------



## ewitches

michellelim9 said:


> I was having a bad day until this came along..
> View attachment 2258694
> 
> View attachment 2258695
> View attachment 2258696
> 
> View attachment 2258698
> 
> View attachment 2258699
> 
> I got two different boxes! Idk why!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2258700
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



@michellelim9 your rings looks gorgeous on you (esp the cream). The price is simply irresistible isnt it. I'm from SG too and just had to get them despite the shipping in pounds 

Out of curiousity, is there any significant size difference between your cream and lapis?


----------



## chicNclassy

michellelim9 said:


> Would they want to ship to Singapore? And as for the price its $290 right? Thanks!



i have no idea if they can ship to singapore, but you can always ask. and yes the price is $290



hanagirl said:


> Are they on sale too?



i wish they were on sale! i just bought two last week for $290 each.


----------



## l0vecg

michellelim9 said:


> Love the red one! Can you post more pictures under sunlight? Because I am interested in buying it again from NAP since it's down to £54!! Thanks in advance!



mine is red, i posted a pic a few pages back. get it. you wont regret!!!


----------



## chicNclassy

michellelim9 said:


> Would you mind sharing his e-mail? Thank you



i just sent you a PM with his info


----------



## yoyotomatoe

chicNclassy said:


> thanks! sorry i forgot to mention that i am from the US as well. i read that the shipping was pretty fast for others, does it come through USPS or another company? i want to make sure i dont miss the delivery



It is through DHL.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

that_claudz said:


> Haha of course Yoyo! I've been onto you watching all your reveals! Hehe.
> 
> Does anyone have pics of themselves mixing gold and silver with their arm candy? I don't wear any gold at all and that's what's stopping me from getting another from the NAP sale as I'm afraid I won't wear it once I get it!
> 
> *edit* I take back what I said- I have purchased a gold arty. Lol. I blame you all for enabling me despite the fact that I don't wear ANY gold nor do I own any gold items! Let's hope I will find wear for this.
> 
> I ordered this one size down this time. The 8 was WAY too big for me last time and I can't wear it without double sided tape inside. (Even though that was the size NAP recommended. I must have squeashy fingers.)
> 
> The bonus is I only paid 17.50 Pounds because I had a 50 Pounds credit!


Hehe! Can't wait to see your new ring girl!!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

ohitsjen said:


> OMG  Your collection is sooo well-rounded, you have an arty for every outfit!


Thank you 


Glamnatic said:


> Just got the red arty I wanted !



Yay girl!!! Congrats!


----------



## **Chanel**

Whoa, some Arty rings went for a steal on the UK NAP site ! Luckily people who got one, I have never seen them for such a great deal!
I was even tempted to buy a back up for my red Arty, but I didn't do it at the end.
Still looking for a nice silver Arty though.

Congratulations on all your Arty purchases, everyone! Love all the pictures in this thread .

Btw, I've read that some people receive the Tiffany blue (without the blue veins) Arty from the NAP website when ordering the turquoise. That's pretty interesting because I emailed their Fashion Advisors a few weeks ago to ask about the Tiffany blue Arty ring as I am interested in that one myself. Got a reply that they didn't have it anymore and that it was old collection. 
I decided to order two turquoise Arty rings anyway, just in case. But no luck, both were with blue veins . 
Guess you have to be really lucky to receive the Tiffany blue Arty instead of the one with blue veins.


----------



## **Chanel**

yoyotomatoe said:


> Updated group shot of my arty collection, one with flash and one without.



Ohhhh...Arty porn... !

Love ! You have such an amazing collection. Love, love, love that green/gold one and you have some fabulous silver Arty rings as well.
Still looking for a nice silver Arty myself .


----------



## yoyotomatoe

**Chanel** said:


> Ohhhh...Arty porn... !
> 
> Love ! You have such an amazing collection. Love, love, love that green/gold one and you have some fabulous silver Arty rings as well.
> Still looking for a nice silver Arty myself .



Thank you Chanel!! Yes I love the silver ones and they seem so hard to come by. Good luck!!! I know saks has the silver/amber one but at full price.


----------



## hanagirl

unoma said:


> You better act fast.
> ONLY this ring is left.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321169



Oh no, was her asking about the arty rings  at south coast plaza. I'm interested in other colors.


----------



## FashionFeverNL

I ordered de coral one 2 weeks ago

fashion-fever.nl/wp-content/upload/2013/07/DSC_0612.jpg

Will post a new family pic this week, 'cause I've ordered the red one today


----------



## hanagirl

chicNclassy said:


> i wish they were on sale! i just bought two last week for $290 each.



Oh man. Sorry about that.  Maybe you can still return them? The NAP site gives great discount on the arty rings.


----------



## FashionFeverNL

Ooops, I hope you guys can see the pic like this?


----------



## **Chanel**

yoyotomatoe said:


> Thank you Chanel!! Yes I love the silver ones and they seem so hard to come by. Good luck!!! I know saks has the silver/amber one but at full price.



Thank you, *yoyotomatoe* ! It's too bad that the UK NAP didn't had any silver Arty rings, and I don't know any other European website that sells these. I think I just have to keep an eye out on Ebay. I prefer to buy within Europe since customs are crazy here when ordering outside the EU .
My wallet says I should slow down, and find a cure for the Arty flu (wallet thinks I have a serious Arty flu since I went from zero to six Arty rings within one month ).
But what does my wallet know anyway...stupid wallet, lol. Besides, my Birthday is on Friday so it wouldn't harm to look around just in case I spot a nice silver Arty, right ?


----------



## **Chanel**

FashionFeverNL said:


> Ooops, I hope you guys can see the pic like this?



Very pretty! I have coral too and it's one of my favorites.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you, *yoyotomatoe* ! It's too bad that the UK NAP didn't had any silver Arty rings, and I don't know any other European website that sells these. I think I just have to keep an eye out on Ebay. I prefer to buy within Europe since customs are crazy here when ordering outside the EU .
> My wallet says I should slow down, and find a cure for the Arty flu (wallet thinks I have a serious Arty flu since I went from zero to six Arty rings within one month ).
> But what does my wallet know anyway...stupid wallet, lol. Besides, my Birthday is on Friday so it wouldn't harm to look around just in case I spot a nice silver Arty, right ?


Hahaha, right...your wallet knows absolutely nothing! What size are you? I'll keep an eye out. And happy early birthday...mine just past my fellow Cancer


----------



## Aluxe

Hey guys, I only have 2 artys but thought I'd share a silly pic I took of them acting as 'teeth'.







Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Glamnatic

Aluxe said:


> Hey guys, I only have 2 artys but thought I'd share a silly pic I took of them acting as 'teeth'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Thanks for sharing! Lovely rings bags and view, love it all!!


----------



## Glamnatic

Wow the sale was crazy in less than 24 hours all the arty rings are sold out!! Glad I could grab one !


----------



## Glamnatic

yoyotomatoe said:


> Yay girl!!! Congrats!



Thank you! I have a red mulberry Alexa with gold hardware, and I dreamt all this month on how cute it would look with the red arty, glad I could get it! Plus finally it will match my red nail polish ! Good luck with the silver arty rings!


----------



## **Chanel**

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hahaha, right...your wallet knows absolutely nothing! What size are you? I'll keep an eye out. And happy early birthday...mine just past my fellow Cancer



Aww, thank you so much dear, and happy belated Birthday to you, hope you had a great one .
Size 7 works best for me. I already made a compromise with my wallet, if I let go my turquoise Arty with blue veins, I can pick a silver one . But I still love, love, love your gold/green one too, that one is really pretty .
I ordered two turquoise Arty rings from NAP, hoping I would receive the Tiffany blue turquoise. But nope, I got two turquoise with blue veins . They are nice, but I like the Tiffany turquoise version better .


----------



## **Chanel**

Aluxe said:


> Hey guys, I only have 2 artys but thought I'd share a silly pic I took of them acting as 'teeth'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Nice picture and beautiful Arty rings! Thank you for sharing !


----------



## OrangeSherbet

Icyss said:


> Awesome Collections!





kristinlorraine said:


> wow, your arty collections are TDF!



Thank you for your kind words, ladies!

I'm loving all your (growing) Arty collections, everyone! 

I am also wondering if NAP is actually trying to 'get rid' of the older Artys and bringing in new ones like those are being offered on cultstatus,  which is from the latest and probably last collection. I'm really hoping to get Arty Crystal.


----------



## michellelimmy9

Hi everyone, Idk why but my account has been banned, so I made a new one. Thought I share some infos about artys which I found. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



So these are some available artys at Costa Rica, California SLP boutiques. They do ship worldwide with a $50 flat shipping rate.


----------



## chicNclassy

michellelimmy9 said:


> Hi everyone, Idk why but my account has been banned, so I made a new one. Thought I share some infos about artys which I found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2259868
> 
> So these are some available artys at Costa Rica, California SLP boutiques. They do ship worldwide with a $50 flat shipping rate.



*Costa Mesa SCP 

which one did you get?


----------



## unoma

OMG,
I just bought the last blue Arty ring.
SO HAPPY
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321296


----------



## unoma

One ring left in a size 8.
Call to buy.
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321293?cm_sp=we_recommend-_-321293-_-slot1


----------



## mayski

**Chanel** said:


> Nice picture and beautiful Arty rings! Thank you for sharing !



I love your photo op! Hahaha Very creative as 'teeth'! Thanks for sharing


----------



## chicNclassy

what time does DHL usually deliver? i am in california and just trying to figure out how early i need to be up lol


----------



## gonghe181

The UK NAP site has the cream colored arty available for 50% off, Size 8 only.


----------



## gonghe181

chicNclassy said:


> what time does DHL usually deliver? i am in california and just trying to figure out how early i need to be up lol



Their website says between 9am-5pm.


----------



## that_claudz

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hehe! Can't wait to see your new ring girl!!!



Thank you! Now I have to figure out how to wear it. This will be my first and only piece of gold jewellery!



Aluxe said:


> Hey guys, I only have 2 artys but thought I'd share a silly pic I took of them acting as 'teeth'.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Omg, so cool! Hehehe! I love it! That view is amazing also!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Aluxe said:


> Hey guys, I only have 2 artys but thought I'd share a silly pic I took of them acting as 'teeth'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Haha love this. And your bag is gorgeous!!


----------



## juju.

I sent back a lapis and a cream size six yesterday. Keep on the lookout.


----------



## michellelimmy9

chicNclassy said:


> *Costa Mesa SCP
> 
> which one did you get?



Sadly it isn't what I am looking for!


----------



## unoma

Sisters just chiling


----------



## dioraddict15

Hi everyone, what was the final price on NAP UK? I purchased two (red and lapis), but returned the red for exchange in size and wonder if I can ask NAP to part refund as they haven't shipped mine yet.


----------



## Glamnatic

dioraddict15 said:


> Hi everyone, what was the final price on NAP UK? I purchased two (red and lapis), but returned the red for exchange in size and wonder if I can ask NAP to part refund as they haven't shipped mine yet.



They had different discounts, the red one on this sale was 54 pounds


----------



## yoyotomatoe

dioraddict15 said:


> Hi everyone, what was the final price on NAP UK? I purchased two (red and lapis), but returned the red for exchange in size and wonder if I can ask NAP to part refund as they haven't shipped mine yet.


They don't do partial refunds on items that were already on sale and if it later gets further discounted.


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

Ordered 5 of them Monday night and got them today )! They were such a steal!

One of the ones I ordered was the turquoise. I expected the one with blue veins, but ended up getting one without them


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

dioraddict15 said:


> Hi everyone, what was the final price on NAP UK? I purchased two (red and lapis), but returned the red for exchange in size and wonder if I can ask NAP to part refund as they haven't shipped mine yet.



I ordered a ring at 30% off from the US site and they offer adjustments within a week of the day you received the ring, but it also has to be in stock in the same style and size. The ring I got sold out so  they couldn't do it and I ended up just returning it altogether.


----------



## dioraddict15

Mrs. Awesome said:


> I ordered a ring at 30% off from the US site and they offer adjustments within a week of the day you received the ring, but it also has to be in stock in the same style and size. The ring I got sold out so  they couldn't do it and I ended up just returning it altogether.



I emailed NAP and they said they would refund the difference as a credit to my account yayy!


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

dioraddict15 said:


> I emailed NAP and they said they would refund the difference as a credit to my account yayy!



Yayyy! I'm glad they were able to do that for you ! It's a bummer they couldn't do that for me.


----------



## vanfall

Dying for a pink one in size 5 or 6 but im at work all day and cant stalk NAP =( . happy i got the turquoise though.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

dioraddict15 said:


> I emailed NAP and they said they would refund the difference as a credit to my account yayy!


Oh that is awesome!!


----------



## l0vecg

NAP is officially amazing! ordered from UK yesterday morning, here today! 

Anyways, here's my small but growing (because i'm officially addicted) collection.


----------



## Aluxe

**Chanel** said:


> Nice picture and beautiful Arty rings! Thank you for sharing !



Thanks so much


----------



## Aluxe

yoyotomatoe said:


> Haha love this. And your bag is gorgeous!!



Thanks so much! Couldn't resist snapping the goofy pic.


----------



## Aluxe

Glamnatic said:


> Thanks for sharing! Lovely rings bags and view, love it all!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## jinete11

l0vecg said:


> NAP is officially amazing! ordered from UK yesterday morning, here today!
> 
> Anyways, here's my small but growing (because i'm officially addicted) collection.
> 
> View attachment 2260601
> View attachment 2260602
> View attachment 2260603



Gorgeousss! Sorry, OT but what brand/colour nail polish are you wearing in the pic? I love it!


----------



## dioraddict15

Mrs. Awesome said:


> Yayyy! I'm glad they were able to do that for you ! It's a bummer they couldn't do that for me.



Oh no why not?


----------



## gonghe181

l0vecg said:


> NAP is officially amazing! ordered from UK yesterday morning, here today!
> 
> Anyways, here's my small but growing (because i'm officially addicted) collection.
> 
> View attachment 2260601
> View attachment 2260602
> View attachment 2260603


 
Wow!  That's super-fast-lighting speed delivery!!  Congratulations on your beauties and welcome to the club!   We're all addicted!!


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

dioraddict15 said:


> Oh no why not?



They said the ring wasn't available in the size and style I already received so they couldn't do it. No big deal though, I returned that to the US site and got 5 rings from the UK site for a steal  The price I paid for these was just a little over how much ONE at regular price would have cost!!


----------



## dioraddict15

Mrs. Awesome said:


> They said the ring wasn't available in the size and style I already received so they couldn't do it. No big deal though, I returned that to the US site and got 5 rings from the UK site for a steal  The price I paid for these was just a little over how much ONE at regular price would have cost!!



Wow 5!!! I thought I was being greedy ordering two, but I missed out on the last price reduction or probably would have gone for the turquoise too. Enjoy your rings.


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

dioraddict15 said:


> Wow 5!!! I thought I was being greedy ordering two, but I missed out on the last price reduction or probably would have gone for the turquoise too. Enjoy your rings.



Haha yeah, I've been lusting after these rings for years but I couldn't justify the price, especially not for costume jewelry. When I saw the 70-80 percent off, I guess you can say I went a little crazy  

Thank you! Enjoy yours as well


----------



## ewitches

Mrs. Awesome said:


> Ordered 5 of them Monday night and got them today )! They were such a steal!
> 
> One of the ones I ordered was the turquoise. I expected the one with blue veins, but ended up getting one without them
> 
> View attachment 2260527



Mrs. Awesome, don't mind me asking, what size did you get for the turquoise? I'm lusting over the turquoise without blue veins and praying hard mine will somehow be that. 
the one without looks sooooo awesome!


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

ewitches said:


> Mrs. Awesome, don't mind me asking, what size did you get for the turquoise? I'm lusting over the turquoise without blue veins and praying hard mine will somehow be that.
> the one without looks sooooo awesome!



I ordered a size 6  I hope you get the one you want!


----------



## ewitches

Mrs. Awesome said:


> I ordered a size 6  I hope you get the one you want!



that's the size i ordered too. the wait is tough... 
do you love this more than the blue veins? 

pardon my hundred and one questions...


----------



## l0vecg

jinete11 said:


> Gorgeousss! Sorry, OT but what brand/colour nail polish are you wearing in the pic? I love it!



Thank you! & I actually have NO idea. The salon by my house has it & it's like a big secret for some reason. It kind of looks like white out.


----------



## ewitches

oooo. they're here!!! the turquoise came without the veins  
Ladies, I need some advice here. I'm can't decide which is nicer on me, the turquoise or the lapis? 
Would you kindly help me out please? 

View attachment 2261207


----------



## NikkNak728

ewitches said:


> oooo. they're here!!! the turquoise came without the veins
> Ladies, I need some advice here. I'm can't decide which is nicer on me, the turquoise or the lapis?
> Would you kindly help me out please?
> View attachment 2261206
> View attachment 2261207



Oh the lapis stands out much more, so gorgeous


----------



## yoyotomatoe

ewitches said:


> oooo. they're here!!! the turquoise came without the veins
> Ladies, I need some advice here. I'm can't decide which is nicer on me, the turquoise or the lapis?
> Would you kindly help me out please?
> View attachment 2261206
> View attachment 2261207


If you have to absolutely have to choose one, I would go with the turquoise. Reason being, lapis is much easier to get your hands on if you want one again. And the turquoise is so stunning. If you click on my profile I have my turquoise ring as my profile pic...just gorgeous and I know you know your photos just do not do it any justice. So many ppl wanted this tiffany turquoise and weren't lucky enough to get their hands on it and you did...that says it was meant to be!


----------



## ewitches

NikkNak728 said:


> Oh the lapis stands out much more, so gorgeous





yoyotomatoe said:


> If you have to absolutely have to choose one, I would go with the turquoise. Reason being, lapis is much easier to get your hands on if you want one again. And the turquoise is so stunning. If you click on my profile I have my turquoise ring as my profile pic...just gorgeous and I know you know your photos just do not do it any justice. So many ppl wanted this tiffany turquoise and weren't lucky enough to get their hands on it and you did...that says it was meant to be!



Dear ladies, thank you so much for the advice. Actually the Lapis belongs to my coworker (we ordered together) and mine was the Turquoise. I have that nagging inner me that says the Lapis is so pretty too and I need to get it. 
Esp. when I saw a post yest that someone returned a cream and lapis in my size, so I'm kindof asking myself if I should return the turquoise & camp for the re-release of Lapis on NAP. 

I adore how the Lapis stands out and totally love the fact that my Turquoise came in the shade I been crossing fingers on. 
Decided that I'll be keeping the turquoise (you are so right on spot yoyotomatoe, how can I forget that it's such a rare piece!). 

Now it's up to chance... to any extra pieces of Lapis on NAP 

p.s. @yoyotomatoe loving your nails that goes so well with the arty in profile pic


----------



## mspetite

Hi, do you have any specific size you want? I have friend who have arty ring, i can ask her if you still want it


----------



## ewitches

Mrs. Awesome said:


> I ordered a size 6  I hope you get the one you want!



Mrs. Awesome, I've received mine and it's the pure Turquoise!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

ewitches said:


> Dear ladies, thank you so much for the advice. Actually the Lapis belongs to my coworker (we ordered together) and mine was the Turquoise. I have that nagging inner me that says the Lapis is so pretty too and I need to get it.
> Esp. when I saw a post yest that someone returned a cream and lapis in my size, so I'm kindof asking myself if I should return the turquoise & camp for the re-release of Lapis on NAP.
> 
> I adore how the Lapis stands out and totally love the fact that my Turquoise came in the shade I been crossing fingers on.
> Decided that I'll be keeping the turquoise (you are so right on spot yoyotomatoe, how can I forget that it's such a rare piece!).
> 
> Now it's up to chance... to any extra pieces of Lapis on NAP
> 
> p.s. @yoyotomatoe loving your nails that goes so well with the arty in profile pic


 Yay! You made the right decision. Lapis is all over ebay, you will never have a problem getting another one. What size are you?

And thank you girl!


----------



## ewitches

yoyotomatoe said:


> Yay! You made the right decision. Lapis is all over ebay, you will never have a problem getting another one. What size are you?
> 
> And thank you girl!



I'm a size 6


----------



## yoyotomatoe

ewitches said:


> I'm a size 6



I'll keep an eye out


----------



## ohitsjen

Mrs. Awesome said:


> Ordered 5 of them Monday night and got them today )! They were such a steal!
> 
> One of the ones I ordered was the turquoise. I expected the one with blue veins, but ended up getting one without them
> 
> View attachment 2260527


Congrats! (Presuming you preferred the turquoise to the veined version)

It looks so beautiful in that picture


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

ewitches said:


> that's the size i ordered too. the wait is tough...
> do you love this more than the blue veins?
> 
> pardon my hundred and one questions...



I do! It's such a beautiful color! I'm glad you got it


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

ohitsjen said:


> Congrats! (Presuming you preferred the turquoise to the veined version)
> 
> It looks so beautiful in that picture



Thank you


----------



## **Chanel**

ewitches said:


> oooo. they're here!!! the turquoise came without the veins
> Ladies, I need some advice here. I'm can't decide which is nicer on me, the turquoise or the lapis?
> Would you kindly help me out please?
> View attachment 2261206
> View attachment 2261207



OMG ~ Keep the turquoise! I ordered turquoise too a while ago and was hoping for the Tiffany blue like yours, but got the one with blue veins. While that one is also nice, I much more prefer the Tiffany blue version that you got. You are so lucky you received this one instead of the one with blue veins.
Lapis looks also really nice on you, perhaps you can try to get that one later ?
But definitely keep the turquoise .


----------



## **Chanel**

dioraddict15 said:


> I emailed NAP and they said they would refund the difference as a credit to my account yayy!



Lucky you! I bought my Arty rings when they weren't reduced that much. When I emailed them about the price difference, they said they would consider a price adjustment for items bought prior to their sale, but that they couldn't do it on items that are bought on sale and that are already reduced.


----------



## **Chanel**

unoma said:


> Sisters just chiling



Perfect match !


----------



## **Chanel**

Mrs. Awesome said:


> Ordered 5 of them Monday night and got them today )! They were such a steal!
> 
> One of the ones I ordered was the turquoise. I expected the one with blue veins, but ended up getting one without them
> 
> View attachment 2260527



So pretty, this is the version I want too but I got the turquoise with blue veins. I much more prefer the turquoise version you got .

When I emailed NAP about this, they told me they didn't had this light Tiffany turquoise version anymore (and that was 1,5 week ago, yet people still receive the Tiffany blue turquoise version from NAP). So I guess you have to be really lucky to receive the Tiffany blue version .


----------



## FashionFeverNL

As promised, my family pic!

- Turqoise Arty bought in Barcelona august 2011
- Black Arty bracelet bought in Barcelona january 2012
- Lapis Arty bought in Barcelona december 2012
- Cream Arty bought at Net-a-Porter april 2013
- Coral Arty bought at Net-a-Porter june 2013
- Red Arty bought at Net-a-Porter july 2013

Something tells me this new red one won't be my last Pink (with the stripes) is still on my wishlist, but I'd also like to find more exclusive colours.


----------



## FashionFeverNL

Btw, does anyone else noticed the difference in the colour of gold between the turqoise (without te veins) Arty and all the other Arty's? The gold on my turqoise Arty is waayyyyy lighter!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

FashionFeverNL said:


> As promised, my family pic!
> 
> - Turqoise Arty bought in Barcelona august 2011
> - Black Arty bracelet bought in Barcelona january 2012
> - Lapis Arty bought in Barcelona december 2012
> - Cream Arty bought at Net-a-Porter april 2013
> - Coral Arty bought at Net-a-Porter june 2013
> - Red Arty bought at Net-a-Porter july 2013
> 
> Something tells me this new red one won't be my last Pink (with the stripes) is still on my wishlist, but I'd also like to find more exclusive colours.



Gorgeous collection. And yes I do notice your turquoise gold is lighter. I think the older years they made the gold lighter as my coral and emerald green arty rings are from previous years and the gold on both those arty's are also lighter then the newer gold arty rings I have bought.


----------



## Yikkie

ewitches said:


> oooo. they're here!!! the turquoise came without the veins
> Ladies, I need some advice here. I'm can't decide which is nicer on me, the turquoise or the lapis?
> Would you kindly help me out please?
> View attachment 2261206
> View attachment 2261207



I find turquoise to be very versatile and unique - love mine!!! 

Lapis is pretty too but may only go with certain colours


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Yikkie said:


> I find turquoise to be very versatile and unique - love mine!!!
> 
> Lapis is pretty too but may only go with certain colours



Totally agree. I haven't used much of my lapis.


----------



## thre6893

Hi,

I'm looking for a size 6 valentine/azure arty rings. If theres anyone willing to sell, please do let me know!


----------



## **Chanel**

FashionFeverNL said:


> As promised, my family pic!
> 
> - Turqoise Arty bought in Barcelona august 2011
> - Black Arty bracelet bought in Barcelona january 2012
> - Lapis Arty bought in Barcelona december 2012
> - Cream Arty bought at Net-a-Porter april 2013
> - Coral Arty bought at Net-a-Porter june 2013
> - Red Arty bought at Net-a-Porter july 2013
> 
> Something tells me this new red one won't be my last Pink (with the stripes) is still on my wishlist, but I'd also like to find more exclusive colours.



What a pretty collection, thank you for sharing !


----------



## dodgygirl

Eep, sorry for the late replies!



poppyseed said:


> Love them all, especially the Crystal , it's so different! It also makes me want to fast forward to September when I get RG Marine for my birthday...seriously when did I ever think that I can wait till then



The Crystal is very nice~
It will be worth the wait and you will love it more!! But I hope time will hurry for you hehe. You might find yourself staring at your RG marine... so pretty!



gonghe181 said:


> LOVE your RG Moss Green!!  I've been trying to get this ring and can't find it anywhere in the US!



Good luck and keep hunting! I found the RG green at Cultstatus after only discovering the ring a couple of days (hour?) before hand and persistence pays. I really hope you get a chance to find one of these 



juju. said:


> Do you think RG Marine and Lapis are too similar? Lapis is so cheap on NAP... I'm very tempted. I don't particularly plan to 'collect' them so I guess I should purchase a warmer shade but they don't really appeal to me...



I was thinking the same thing. But when i take my lapis out in natural light it just shimmers and i cannot let it go! if i had to choose between the two i would stick with the RG marine. I think it looks more unique.



Yikkie said:


> Love your RG Green and hope to find one too one of these days!



Thank you :] I hope you find one too~~ One day it will pop up somewhere and you can snatch it! It would be an amazing addition!


----------



## dodgygirl

yoyotomatoe said:


> Updated group shot of my arty collection, one with flash and one without.



*DROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL* Very well done!!


----------



## **Chanel**

Guys, you are never going to believe what just happened to me !
You know the saying 'be careful what you wish for' right?

Well...you know I was looking for the Tiffany turquoise Arty, no? I ordered it from NAP a while ago, hoping I would receive the Tiffany turquoise. Got the one with blue veins.
Yesterday, someone at work told me she actually liked the one with blue veins better and she received the Tiffany turquoise instead of the one with blue veins. I joked that we should trade and what would I know that she actually found that a good idea, so we traded our Arty rings a few hours ago. Finally I had my turquoise !

But....tomorrow is my Birthday and I just came back from a quick lunch with a friend that couldn't be with me tomorrow since she is leaving for holiday tonight. She brought me a little gift....a Tiffany turquoise Arty ring ! She ordered a few things from NAP a while ago and knew I was looking for the turquoise Arty. She had no idea there were two versions of this turquoise Arty, so it was just a lucky shot.
I think it's sooo sweet of her and I definitely keep the one I got from her. Mission Tiffany turquoise Arty double completed .

Now I might look if I can trade the other turquoise Arty ring I have for a gold Arty with emerald green stone, the gold Love Arty or a nice silver Arty :greengrin:.

Here they are, two Tiffany turquoise Arty rings .


----------



## zeronohiya

**Chanel** said:


> Guys, you are never going to believe what just happened to me !
> You know the saying 'be careful what you wish for' right?
> 
> Well...you know I was looking for the Tiffany turquoise Arty, no? I ordered it from NAP a while ago, hoping I would receive the Tiffany turquoise. Got the one with blue veins.
> Yesterday, someone at work told me she actually liked the one with blue veins better and she received the Tiffany turquoise instead of the one with blue veins. I joked that we should trade and what would I know that she actually found that a good idea, so we traded our Arty rings a few hours ago. Finally I had my turquoise !
> 
> But....tomorrow is my Birthday and I just came back from a quick lunch with a friend that couldn't be with me tomorrow since she is leaving for holiday tonight. She brought me a little gift....a Tiffany turquoise Arty ring ! She ordered a few things from NAP a while ago and knew I was looking for the turquoise Arty. She had no idea there were two versions of this turquoise Arty, so it was just a lucky shot.
> I think it's sooo sweet of her and I definitely keep the one I got from her. Mission Tiffany turquoise Arty double completed .
> 
> Now I might look if I can trade the other turquoise Arty ring I have for a gold Arty with emerald green stone, the gold Love Arty or a nice silver Arty :greengrin:.
> 
> Here they are, two Tiffany turquoise Arty rings .


 
Those are beautiful!! The turquoise is the exact color I'm looking for. I guess I will have to hunt down NAP for them since they seem to sell them from time to time.


----------



## zeronohiya

FashionFeverNL said:


> As promised, my family pic!
> 
> - Turqoise Arty bought in Barcelona august 2011
> - Black Arty bracelet bought in Barcelona january 2012
> - Lapis Arty bought in Barcelona december 2012
> - Cream Arty bought at Net-a-Porter april 2013
> - Coral Arty bought at Net-a-Porter june 2013
> - Red Arty bought at Net-a-Porter july 2013
> 
> Something tells me this new red one won't be my last Pink (with the stripes) is still on my wishlist, but I'd also like to find more exclusive colours.


 

Beautiful collection!!! Do you mind if I ask how they were going for on NAP? Thanks!


----------



## dodgygirl

**Chanel** said:


> Guys, you are never going to believe what just happened to me !
> You know the saying 'be careful what you wish for' right?
> 
> Well...you know I was looking for the Tiffany turquoise Arty, no? I ordered it from NAP a while ago, hoping I would receive the Tiffany turquoise. Got the one with blue veins.
> Yesterday, someone at work told me she actually liked the one with blue veins better and she received the Tiffany turquoise instead of the one with blue veins. I joked that we should trade and what would I know that she actually found that a good idea, so we traded our Arty rings a few hours ago. Finally I had my turquoise !
> 
> But....tomorrow is my Birthday and I just came back from a quick lunch with a friend that couldn't be with me tomorrow since she is leaving for holiday tonight. She brought me a little gift....a Tiffany turquoise Arty ring ! She ordered a few things from NAP a while ago and knew I was looking for the turquoise Arty. She had no idea there were two versions of this turquoise Arty, so it was just a lucky shot.
> I think it's sooo sweet of her and I definitely keep the one I got from her. Mission Tiffany turquoise Arty double completed .
> 
> Now I might look if I can trade the other turquoise Arty ring I have for a gold Arty with emerald green stone, the gold Love Arty or a nice silver Arty :greengrin:.
> 
> Here they are, two Tiffany turquoise Arty rings .



Congratulationssssssss! That is amazing, i'm so happy for you! The universe worked really hard to get you not one but two tiffany turquoise rings! What a great story, your friend is so wonderful. Haha, this has seriously brightened up my day (well it's night but you know what i mean).
The hunt is over for the tiffany turquoise but there's more to lust for hehe.


----------



## gonghe181

dodgygirl said:


> Eep, sorry for the late replies!
> 
> 
> Good luck and keep hunting! I found the RG green at Cultstatus after only discovering the ring a couple of days (hour?) before hand and persistence pays. I really hope you get a chance to find one of these
> 
> Thanks *dodygirl*!  I did contact Cultstatus a few weeks ago regarding the RG Green, but they only had it in Size 9, which is too big for me.   But I'll keep looking!!


----------



## gonghe181

**Chanel** said:


> Guys, you are never going to believe what just happened to me !
> You know the saying 'be careful what you wish for' right?
> 
> Well...you know I was looking for the Tiffany turquoise Arty, no? I ordered it from NAP a while ago, hoping I would receive the Tiffany turquoise. Got the one with blue veins.
> Yesterday, someone at work told me she actually liked the one with blue veins better and she received the Tiffany turquoise instead of the one with blue veins. I joked that we should trade and what would I know that she actually found that a good idea, so we traded our Arty rings a few hours ago. Finally I had my turquoise !
> 
> But....tomorrow is my Birthday and I just came back from a quick lunch with a friend that couldn't be with me tomorrow since she is leaving for holiday tonight. She brought me a little gift....a Tiffany turquoise Arty ring ! She ordered a few things from NAP a while ago and knew I was looking for the turquoise Arty. She had no idea there were two versions of this turquoise Arty, so it was just a lucky shot.
> I think it's sooo sweet of her and I definitely keep the one I got from her. Mission Tiffany turquoise Arty double completed .
> 
> Now I might look if I can trade the other turquoise Arty ring I have for a gold Arty with emerald green stone, the gold Love Arty or a nice silver Arty :greengrin:.
> 
> Here they are, two Tiffany turquoise Arty rings .


 
What a great story Chanel!!  Congratulations on your new artys!!


----------



## juju.

Lapis restocked in 4, 5, 7 and 8. Go go go!


----------



## poppyseed

**Chanel** said:


> Guys, you are never going to believe what just happened to me !
> You know the saying 'be careful what you wish for' right?
> 
> Well...you know I was looking for the Tiffany turquoise Arty, no? I ordered it from NAP a while ago, hoping I would receive the Tiffany turquoise. Got the one with blue veins.
> Yesterday, someone at work told me she actually liked the one with blue veins better and she received the Tiffany turquoise instead of the one with blue veins. I joked that we should trade and what would I know that she actually found that a good idea, so we traded our Arty rings a few hours ago. Finally I had my turquoise !
> 
> But....tomorrow is my Birthday and I just came back from a quick lunch with a friend that couldn't be with me tomorrow since she is leaving for holiday tonight. She brought me a little gift....a Tiffany turquoise Arty ring ! She ordered a few things from NAP a while ago and knew I was looking for the turquoise Arty. She had no idea there were two versions of this turquoise Arty, so it was just a lucky shot.
> I think it's sooo sweet of her and I definitely keep the one I got from her. Mission Tiffany turquoise Arty double completed .
> 
> Now I might look if I can trade the other turquoise Arty ring I have for a gold Arty with emerald green stone, the gold Love Arty or a nice silver Arty :greengrin:.
> 
> Here they are, two Tiffany turquoise Arty rings .


 

OMG!! How lucky were you and how lovely of your friend!! That is nearly unbelievable how it worked out, I bet you are chuffed to bits!


----------



## poppyseed

juju. said:


> Lapis restocked in 4, 5, 7 and 8. Go go go!


 

And pink too I think...I just ordered both lapis and pink and now I'm praying that it's for real anfd ot just system error lol! Checking NAP every hour for last 4 days might have just paid off


----------



## teachgirl789

juju. said:


> Lapis restocked in 4, 5, 7 and 8. Go go go!



I recently returned one since the sizing was off. Glad someone here may get it!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

dodgygirl said:


> *DROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL* Very well done!!



Why thank you


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Yay congrats Hun!!! See good things come to those who wait . What a sweet friend you have! Xxoo



**Chanel** said:


> Guys, you are never going to believe what just happened to me !
> You know the saying 'be careful what you wish for' right?
> 
> Well...you know I was looking for the Tiffany turquoise Arty, no? I ordered it from NAP a while ago, hoping I would receive the Tiffany turquoise. Got the one with blue veins.
> Yesterday, someone at work told me she actually liked the one with blue veins better and she received the Tiffany turquoise instead of the one with blue veins. I joked that we should trade and what would I know that she actually found that a good idea, so we traded our Arty rings a few hours ago. Finally I had my turquoise !
> 
> But....tomorrow is my Birthday and I just came back from a quick lunch with a friend that couldn't be with me tomorrow since she is leaving for holiday tonight. She brought me a little gift....a Tiffany turquoise Arty ring ! She ordered a few things from NAP a while ago and knew I was looking for the turquoise Arty. She had no idea there were two versions of this turquoise Arty, so it was just a lucky shot.
> I think it's sooo sweet of her and I definitely keep the one I got from her. Mission Tiffany turquoise Arty double completed .
> 
> Now I might look if I can trade the other turquoise Arty ring I have for a gold Arty with emerald green stone, the gold Love Arty or a nice silver Arty :greengrin:.
> 
> Here they are, two Tiffany turquoise Arty rings .


----------



## zeronohiya

I just called NAP @ they said they were out of stock!!! Bummer!!


----------



## catmomo

Has anyone noticed the surge of arty ring listings on Ebay ever since the NAP sale? It's crazy! Some have such ridiculous mark-ups too


----------



## phy91

Ah I've been stalking NAP for the past days now since I really want a pink or a lapis to add to my collection but I always seem to miss out on the restockings.. Bummer


----------



## unoma

l0vecg said:


> NAP is officially amazing! ordered from UK yesterday morning, here today!
> 
> Anyways, here's my small but growing (because i'm officially addicted) collection.
> 
> View attachment 2260601
> View attachment 2260602
> View attachment 2260603


Ring twins


----------



## unoma

**Chanel** said:


> Perfect match !


Thanks you


----------



## FashionFeverNL

zeronohiya said:


> Beautiful collection!!! Do you mind if I ask how they were going for on NAP? Thanks!



You mean the price? (I'm sorry, my English isn't that great, I'm a Dutchie)

Turqoise was 145
Lapis was 195
Cream was 195
Coral was 78
Red was 58


----------



## Frivole88

my only 2 artys. they look so cute together.


----------



## unoma

kristinlorraine said:


> my only 2 artys. they look so cute together.
> 
> View attachment 2261816


Cute


----------



## Glamnatic

My arty ring should be home at any minute !!


----------



## Frivole88

unoma said:


> Cute


----------



## gonghe181

Glamnatic said:


> My arty ring should be home at any minute !!


 
Glamnatic - Got my red arty today!  DHL was incredibly fast!!  Exciting times for sure!!


----------



## bagladyseattle

juju. said:


> Lapis restocked in 4, 5, 7 and 8. Go go go!


 
I was on site and debated between sizes.  Then I was gone in 5 mins.  So sad!


----------



## bagladyseattle

I really want the red and cream one....


----------



## Glamnatic

My red arty is here !!! Love it! It fits a bit larger than my other rings, just like the cream one does. Normally in my middle I use a sz 7 and I feel it a bit loose, anyway I love it!! This will match my mulberry Alexa perfectly!


----------



## Glamnatic

gonghe181 said:


> Glamnatic - Got my red arty today!  DHL was incredibly fast!!  Exciting times for sure!!



Congratulations on your new ring!! I love mine, sure you are in love with your ring too


----------



## zeronohiya

FashionFeverNL said:


> You mean the price? (I'm sorry, my English isn't that great, I'm a Dutchie)
> 
> Turqoise was 145
> Lapis was 195
> Cream was 195
> Coral was 78
> Red was 58



Your English is perfect! Thanks!!!!


----------



## **Chanel**

zeronohiya said:


> Those are beautiful!! The turquoise is the exact color I'm looking for. I guess I will have to hunt down NAP for them since they seem to sell them from time to time.



Thank you! They do seem to have these in stock, even if they say they don't. It all comes down to luck. I ordered a turquoise from their website a while ago but received one with blue veins. My friend got the one she gifted me, so you really just have to be lucky. Or maybe you can ask their Fashion Advisors to check for you? Hope you will find one soon .



dodgygirl said:


> Congratulationssssssss! That is amazing, i'm so happy for you! The universe worked really hard to get you not one but two tiffany turquoise rings! What a great story, your friend is so wonderful. Haha, this has seriously brightened up my day (well it's night but you know what i mean).
> The hunt is over for the tiffany turquoise but there's more to lust for hehe.



Thank you so much ! Yes, my friend is a sweetheart and I had to giggle when I opened the box, did not see that coming .
And you are right, the hunt for the Tiffany turquoise is over, but I also adore the gold/ emerald green one and I would love to have one or two silver Arty rings .



gonghe181 said:


> What a great story Chanel!!  Congratulations on your new artys!!



Thank you so much, *gonghe* ! I really couldn't believe what was happening, so I just had to share my story. Hope you will find a RG green Arty soon


----------



## **Chanel**

poppyseed said:


> OMG!! How lucky were you and how lovely of your friend!! That is nearly unbelievable how it worked out, I bet you are chuffed to bits!



Haha, I know right? I am chuffed to bits indeed. I don't need two, but I am definitely keeping the one my friend gifted me as it means a lot to me. So sweet of her, really love it! Perhaps I can trade the other one for a nice silver Arty or the gold/emerald green Arty which I also love.
You should have seen my face when I opened that box and saw the turquoise Arty. I think my eyes were almost popping out, lol .



yoyotomatoe said:


> Yay congrats Hun!!! See good things come to those who wait . What a sweet friend you have! Xxoo



Thank you so much, dear ! Still can't believe it. My day started with no Tiffany turquoise Arty and now I have two . 
Btw, you are the one who enabled me on the gold/emerald green Arty. That one makes my heart skip a beat every time I see it. That one and one or two nice silver Arty rings and I am done (at least that is what I am telling myself hehe ).



kristinlorraine said:


> my only 2 artys. they look so cute together.
> 
> View attachment 2261816



Very pretty, congratulations !



Glamnatic said:


> My red arty is here !!! Love it! It fits a bit larger than my other rings, just like the cream one does. Normally in my middle I use a sz 7 and I feel it a bit loose, anyway I love it!! This will match my mulberry Alexa perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2262108
> View attachment 2262109



Beautiful! Congratulations, I am sure you are going to enjoy it. Red Arty was a must have for me and I totally adore mine. Works with almost everything .


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Haha well it certainly won't be your last! Good luck on finding the emerald green Hun!!! 



**Chanel** said:


> Haha, I know right? I am chuffed to bits indeed. I don't need two, but I am definitely keeping the one my friend gifted me as it means a lot to me. So sweet of her, really love it! Perhaps I can trade the other one for a nice silver Arty or the gold/emerald green Arty which I also love.
> You should have seen my face when I opened that box and saw the turquoise Arty. I think my eyes were almost popping out, lol .
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, dear ! Still can't believe it. My day started with no Tiffany turquoise Arty and now I have two .
> Btw, you are the one who enabled me on the gold/emerald green Arty. That one makes my heart skip a beat every time I see it. That one and one or two nice silver Arty rings and I am done (at least that is what I am telling myself hehe ).
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty, congratulations !
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Congratulations, I am sure you are going to enjoy it. Red Arty was a must have for me and I totally adore mine. Works with almost everything .


----------



## ohitsjen

catmomo said:


> Has anyone noticed the surge of arty ring listings on Ebay ever since the NAP sale? It's crazy! Some have such ridiculous mark-ups too



Chyeah, there was a colour I wanted that sold eventually for over $500... CRAZY!


----------



## gonghe181

Glamnatic said:


> My arty ring should be home at any minute !!


 


Glamnatic said:


> Congratulations on your new ring!! I love mine, sure you are in love with your ring too


 
Thanks Glamnatic!  I do love my new ring and my fit is the same as yours.  I'm a Size 8 on my middle finger and this red one and the creme one are both a little loose, but just the same, I still love it.  I may try some double sided tape as suggested by others on this board.


----------



## chicNclassy

ugh, i slept in today and i missed the lapis today!! i got it in size 7 but its a bit snug, i need an 8 and i could have gotten it if i didnt sleep in


----------



## Glamnatic

gonghe181 said:


> Thanks Glamnatic!  I do love my new ring and my fit is the same as yours.  I'm a Size 8 on my middle finger and this red one and the creme one are both a little loose, but just the same, I still love it.  I may try some double sided tape as suggested by others on this board.



Funny how both colors where a bit big on both of us, mine doesn't fit that big to use tape, but its definitely a bit loose, maybe sizes are so off as they are custom made jewelry!


----------



## michellelimmy9

Glamnatic said:


> My red arty is here !!! Love it! It fits a bit larger than my other rings, just like the cream one does. Normally in my middle I use a sz 7 and I feel it a bit loose, anyway I love it!! This will match my mulberry Alexa perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2262108
> View attachment 2262109



So pretty makes me wanna buy the red now!! Congrats!


----------



## ewitches

**Chanel** said:


> Guys, you are never going to believe what just happened to me !
> You know the saying 'be careful what you wish for' right?
> 
> Well...you know I was looking for the Tiffany turquoise Arty, no? I ordered it from NAP a while ago, hoping I would receive the Tiffany turquoise. Got the one with blue veins.
> Yesterday, someone at work told me she actually liked the one with blue veins better and she received the Tiffany turquoise instead of the one with blue veins. I joked that we should trade and what would I know that she actually found that a good idea, so we traded our Arty rings a few hours ago. Finally I had my turquoise !
> 
> But....tomorrow is my Birthday and I just came back from a quick lunch with a friend that couldn't be with me tomorrow since she is leaving for holiday tonight. She brought me a little gift....a Tiffany turquoise Arty ring ! She ordered a few things from NAP a while ago and knew I was looking for the turquoise Arty. She had no idea there were two versions of this turquoise Arty, so it was just a lucky shot.
> I think it's sooo sweet of her and I definitely keep the one I got from her. Mission Tiffany turquoise Arty double completed .
> 
> Now I might look if I can trade the other turquoise Arty ring I have for a gold Arty with emerald green stone, the gold Love Arty or a nice silver Arty :greengrin:.
> 
> Here they are, two Tiffany turquoise Arty rings .



Omg you lucky girl!! Felt so happy for you and yup, it's time for some silver arty


----------



## juju.

ohitsjen said:


> Chyeah, there was a colour I wanted that sold eventually for over $500... CRAZY!



What?! Which colour?


----------



## that_claudz

Here's a pic of mine that arrived today! 

I ordered a 7 because my last 8 was too big (I have to use tape or can't wear it at all). Thinking the 7 would be perfect, I got it out of the box and without hesitation shoved it straight on my finger. My middle finger turned BLUE and started getting hot when I realised it was stuck and I couldn't get it off! I run to the kitchen sink to rub soap on it, with the tag still on it. I'm hurrying DH to cut the tag off for me while my finger starts going PURPLE haha. 

Well from the picture you can see I got it off. (No, I didn't have to amputate my finger) I can wear it on my ring finger but it's loose. Slightly bummed but oh well. The 8 probably would have been too big like my last one! 

Also excited that this time I got the box, pouch and care card! Although I shouldn't complain as it was the lack of these items that gave me the credit to purchase my 2nd one in the first place! 

Hope you are all enjoying your deliveries this week!


----------



## poppyseed

**Chanel** said:


> Haha, I know right? I am chuffed to bits indeed. I don't need two, but I am definitely keeping the one my friend gifted me as it means a lot to me. So sweet of her, really love it! Perhaps I can trade the other one for a nice silver Arty or the gold/emerald green Arty which I also love.
> You should have seen my face when I opened that box and saw the turquoise Arty. I think my eyes were almost popping out, lol .


 
Good luck finding the green/gold one, I think there is on eon ebay right now, not sure what size you are. As for silver that would be my choice too, I love the dark silver gunmetal like ones...


----------



## catmomo

ohitsjen said:


> Chyeah, there was a colour I wanted that sold eventually for over $500... CRAZY!


yes! i think i saw that one. was it the azure blue? madness!


----------



## poppyseed

that_claudz said:


> Here's a pic of mine that arrived today!
> 
> I ordered a 7 because my last 8 was too big (I have to use tape or can't wear it at all). Thinking the 7 would be perfect, I got it out of the box and without hesitation shoved it straight on my finger. My middle finger turned BLUE and started getting hot when I realised it was stuck and I couldn't get it off! I run to the kitchen sink to rub soap on it, with the tag still on it. I'm hurrying DH to cut the tag off for me while my finger starts going PURPLE haha.
> 
> Well from the picture you can see I got it off. (No, I didn't have to amputate my finger) I can wear it on my ring finger but it's loose. Slightly bummed but oh well. The 8 probably would have been too big like my last one!
> 
> Also excited that this time I got the box, pouch and care card! Although I shouldn't complain as it was the lack of these items that gave me the credit to purchase my 2nd one in the first place!
> 
> Hope you are all enjoying your deliveries this week!
> View attachment 2262442


 
What a horrifying experience! LOL 
I hope you find a way to tolerate it on your ring finger cause it's so pretty!


----------



## poppyseed

So I have been stalking NAP probably every hour for the last few days since I missed the final reductions 70% - 80% in hope they might re-stock or have returns...last night both lapis and pink showed as in stock in my size for £36 each, so I wasted no time and bought them both. Although I still did think that there is no way I would be this lucky, but I now had email from NAP that my order was despatched!!!


----------



## that_claudz

Thanks poppyseed! I'll just have to wear it with tape on my ring finger. So much for going with a smaller size so I could go without the tape!

Congratulations on your awesome buys! I saw that last night too but it was marked as sold out! Can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## dioraddict15

Here are the three I got from the NAP sale. Cream in size 6 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
for £90, red in size 7 for £54 and the blue in size 8 for a mere £36. I'm a happy bunny!


----------



## catmomo

poppyseed said:


> So I have been stalking NAP probably every hour for the last few days since I missed the final reductions 70% - 80% in hope they might re-stock or have returns...last night both lapis and pink showed as in stock in my size for £36 each, so I wasted no time and bought them both. Although I still did think that there is no way I would be this lucky, but I now had email from NAP that my order was despatched!!!


so lucky! now that is what you call an amazing bargain!


----------



## 4_U_2_NV

Hi ladies,

I guess third time is a charm. I received my third order today and it's finally the turquoise with blue veins!! 

But now I can't decide which turquoise I like more.   

Im also desperately searching for the cream and marine with rose god in size 5.

Here's my mini collection so far


----------



## 4_U_2_NV

Here's a comparison pic


----------



## yoyotomatoe

that_claudz said:


> Here's a pic of mine that arrived today!
> 
> I ordered a 7 because my last 8 was too big (I have to use tape or can't wear it at all). Thinking the 7 would be perfect, I got it out of the box and without hesitation shoved it straight on my finger. My middle finger turned BLUE and started getting hot when I realised it was stuck and I couldn't get it off! I run to the kitchen sink to rub soap on it, with the tag still on it. I'm hurrying DH to cut the tag off for me while my finger starts going PURPLE haha.
> 
> Well from the picture you can see I got it off. (No, I didn't have to amputate my finger) I can wear it on my ring finger but it's loose. Slightly bummed but oh well. The 8 probably would have been too big like my last one!
> 
> Also excited that this time I got the box, pouch and care card! Although I shouldn't complain as it was the lack of these items that gave me the credit to purchase my 2nd one in the first place!
> 
> Hope you are all enjoying your deliveries this week!
> View attachment 2262442


OMG hun!! I always order my size. Unfortunately you just never know how the sizing will be. But I am glad you can still wear it on your ring finger 


4_U_2_NV said:


> Here's a comparison pic


I'm sure EVERYONE knows by now that my vote is the Tiffany blue !


----------



## Bagonomix

I got both my arty rings today, one in 6 turquoise and 5 lapis.. the 6 is a bit snug bit fits my ring finger but the five only fits my pinky... i hope its not too late to catch a return at NAP hoping someone might be in the opposite position in the UK ... there so beautiful i couldn't bare to let them go without an exchange


----------



## Bagonomix

that_claudz said:


> Here's a pic of mine that arrived today!
> 
> I ordered a 7 because my last 8 was too big (I have to use tape or can't wear it at all). Thinking the 7 would be perfect, I got it out of the box and without hesitation shoved it straight on my finger. My middle finger turned BLUE and started getting hot when I realised it was stuck and I couldn't get it off! I run to the kitchen sink to rub soap on it, with the tag still on it. I'm hurrying DH to cut the tag off for me while my finger starts going PURPLE haha.
> 
> Well from the picture you can see I got it off. (No, I didn't have to amputate my finger) I can wear it on my ring finger but it's loose. Slightly bummed but oh well. The 8 probably would have been too big like my last one!
> 
> Also excited that this time I got the box, pouch and care card! Although I shouldn't complain as it was the lack of these items that gave me the credit to purchase my 2nd one in the first place!
> 
> Hope you are all enjoying your deliveries this week!
> View attachment 2262442




OMG i notice that my ring finger on my right hand changed colour a little too and i got scared and quickly pulled it off ... made me realise how dangerous rings can be thats for sure... luckily the ring finger on my left hand is a little less muscly so it fit quite ok.. but i think a 7 might be perfect.. but from what you just said it sounds like one size bigger could be more then i bargained for but still hoping to exchange the lapis 5 at least.

So many people selling these ring for more money on ebay in the size that many people are after... makes me a little sad but i suppose everyone needs to make money.


----------



## Glamnatic

Bagonomix said:


> OMG i notice that my ring finger on my right hand changed colour a little too and i got scared and quickly pulled it off ... made me realise how dangerous rings can be thats for sure... luckily the ring finger on my left hand is a little less muscly so it fit quite ok.. but i think a 7 might be perfect.. but from what you just said it sounds like one size bigger could be more then i bargained for but still hoping to exchange the lapis 5 at least.
> 
> So many people selling these ring for more money on ebay in the size that many people are after... makes me a little sad but i suppose everyone needs to make money.



If you can't return your arty I say sell it on eBay and with that money get another one


----------



## Glamnatic

that_claudz said:


> Here's a pic of mine that arrived today!
> 
> I ordered a 7 because my last 8 was too big (I have to use tape or can't wear it at all). Thinking the 7 would be perfect, I got it out of the box and without hesitation shoved it straight on my finger. My middle finger turned BLUE and started getting hot when I realised it was stuck and I couldn't get it off! I run to the kitchen sink to rub soap on it, with the tag still on it. I'm hurrying DH to cut the tag off for me while my finger starts going PURPLE haha.
> 
> Well from the picture you can see I got it off. (No, I didn't have to amputate my finger) I can wear it on my ring finger but it's loose. Slightly bummed but oh well. The 8 probably would have been too big like my last one!
> 
> Also excited that this time I got the box, pouch and care card! Although I shouldn't complain as it was the lack of these items that gave me the credit to purchase my 2nd one in the first place!
> 
> Hope you are all enjoying your deliveries this week!
> View attachment 2262442



That's scary!!! Glad thy fits you in other finger, I had the same dilemma with artys that I bought in sz 5, that didn't even fit my ring finger so I couldn't use them, kept them for a while and ended up selling them!


----------



## Glamnatic

Finally artys that match my red purses (Mulberry Alexa and Alexander Wang Rockie) yay!
	

		
			
		

		
	





And here is a color comparison between the coral, red and love arty (cerise color)


----------



## Bagonomix

Glamnatic said:


> If you can't return your arty I say sell it on eBay and with that money get another one



I have 14 days apparently... never sold on ebay before so hope i can figure it out before it comes to that..


----------



## Bagonomix

Glamnatic said:


> Finally artys that match my red purses (Mulberry Alexa and Alexander Wang Rockie) yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2262571
> View attachment 2262572
> 
> 
> And here is a color comparison between the coral, red and love arty (cerise color)
> View attachment 2262573


 
Wow, those are beauties! Congratulations!!


----------



## ohitsjen

juju. said:


> What?! Which colour?





catmomo said:


> yes! i think i saw that one. was it the azure blue? madness!



Yup! It was one of the silver ones with the mint stone and pink streak through it? 
I mean, admittedly, it's rare and stuff. So I get that she would've gotten at least how much she paid back. But $500! Especially since when I asked her, she said she paid a bit over 160GBP. Would've been nice, but not worth it.

Oh well... Hopefully one I want will pop up eventually


----------



## gonghe181

Glamnatic said:


> Finally artys that match my red purses (Mulberry Alexa and Alexander Wang Rockie) yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2262571
> View attachment 2262572
> 
> 
> And here is a color comparison between the coral, red and love arty (cerise color)
> View attachment 2262573


 
Gorgeous shots!!  I   your Cerise arty!!   Still hoping to score one someday!


----------



## gonghe181

ohitsjen said:


> Yup! It was one of the silver ones with the mint stone and pink streak through it?
> I mean, admittedly, it's rare and stuff. So I get that she would've gotten at least how much she paid back. But $500! Especially since when I asked her, she said she paid a bit over 160GBP. Would've been nice, but not worth it.
> 
> Oh well... Hopefully one I want will pop up eventually


 
I saw that too on eBay!!  Crazy huh?! Oh well, I guess that's Capitalism at its best for 'ya!


----------



## phy91

that_claudz said:


> Here's a pic of mine that arrived today!
> 
> I ordered a 7 because my last 8 was too big (I have to use tape or can't wear it at all). Thinking the 7 would be perfect, I got it out of the box and without hesitation shoved it straight on my finger. My middle finger turned BLUE and started getting hot when I realised it was stuck and I couldn't get it off! I run to the kitchen sink to rub soap on it, with the tag still on it. I'm hurrying DH to cut the tag off for me while my finger starts going PURPLE haha.
> 
> Well from the picture you can see I got it off. (No, I didn't have to amputate my finger) I can wear it on my ring finger but it's loose. Slightly bummed but oh well. The 8 probably would have been too big like my last one!
> 
> Also excited that this time I got the box, pouch and care card! Although I shouldn't complain as it was the lack of these items that gave me the credit to purchase my 2nd one in the first place!
> 
> Hope you are all enjoying your deliveries this week!
> View attachment 2262442



Oh my, that sounds dangerous  Soo jealous you were able to get it though, I've been dying to get my hands on this one or the lapis in a size 7 but I always seem to miss out on the restockings.. bad luck I guess. It is gorgeous!


----------



## phy91

Here's my darling 1-year-old coral arty looking all lonely on top of a tower in Italy. Guess I'll just keep hitting refresh in order to get her a little lapis sister


----------



## Aluxe

Glamnatic said:


> Finally artys that match my red purses (Mulberry Alexa and Alexander Wang Rockie) yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2262571
> View attachment 2262572
> 
> 
> And here is a color comparison between the coral, red and love arty (cerise color)
> View attachment 2262573



Ooh gorgeous. So sad I missed out on the love arty. Congrats to you on your lovely pieces.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Glamnatic said:


> Finally artys that match my red purses (Mulberry Alexa and Alexander Wang Rockie) yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2262571
> View attachment 2262572
> 
> 
> And here is a color comparison between the coral, red and love arty (cerise color)
> View attachment 2262573


Yay congrats hun! I want to see an updated collection pic now!! 


ohitsjen said:


> Yup! It was one of the silver ones with the mint stone and pink streak through it?
> I mean, admittedly, it's rare and stuff. So I get that she would've gotten at least how much she paid back. But $500! Especially since when I asked her, she said she paid a bit over 160GBP. Would've been nice, but not worth it.
> 
> Oh well... Hopefully one I want will pop up eventually



I was watching that one. When it hit $250 I was like forget about it. It wasn't even brand new like she listed as she's worn it once and it only had the dustbag (I'm picky). Then I woke up to see what it sold for! Glad I didn't lose sleep over trying to snipe it! Beautiful but def not worth THAT much!


----------



## Glamnatic

yoyotomatoe said:


> Yay congrats hun! I want to see an updated collection pic now!!
> 
> 
> I was watching that one. When it hit $250 I was like forget about it. It wasn't even brand new like she listed as she's worn it once and it only had the dustbag (I'm picky). Then I woke up to see what it sold for! Glad I didn't lose sleep over trying to snipe it! Beautiful but def not worth THAT much!



Thank you I will do an updated collection picture in a while! About the mint ring jus one word: wow! Maybe I should sell mine for that amount of cash lol! But I like it so much !


----------



## Glamnatic

New arty in today! I got this one from eBay a while ago, I loved it since I didn't had any black stone arty!


----------



## Glamnatic

Updated arty ring collection:
First the silver artys: ice, cipria, mint and honey artys



Blue artys: marine, lapis, azure and turquoise 



Red and pink artys: red, love arty (cerise), pink or quartz arty and coral.



Black, cream and gold artys:



Group shot! 



Well no more arty rings for me, unless I can find a purple stone arty


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Glamnatic said:


> Thank you I will do an updated collection picture in a while! About the mint ring jus one word: wow! Maybe I should sell mine for that amount of cash lol! But I like it so much !


Me me me haha! Yes it is such a lovely ring. That and the ice arty are the missing pieces to my arty puzzle haha.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Glamnatic said:


> Updated arty ring collection:
> First the silver artys: ice, cipria, mint and honey artys
> View attachment 2262981
> 
> 
> Blue artys: marine, lapis, azure and turquoise
> View attachment 2262982
> 
> 
> Red and pink artys: red, love arty (cerise), pink or quartz arty and coral.
> View attachment 2262983
> 
> 
> Black, cream and gold artys:
> View attachment 2262984
> 
> 
> Group shot!
> View attachment 2262985
> 
> 
> Well no more arty rings for me, unless I can find a purple stone arty


 AMAZING!!! Btw - I think you are lying...you said no more arty's since your last collection pic...and I swear you attained like 4-5 more since then haha!


----------



## Glamnatic

yoyotomatoe said:


> AMAZING!!! Btw - I think you are lying...you said no more arty's since your last collection pic...and I swear you attained like 4-5 more since then haha!



You are good! Haha, yes I got 5 new artys, cream, gold and red from the NAP sale and black and honey form eBay . Nah seriously, the only one I like and don't have is a purple one, I've seen in gold and silver hw, very pretty, similar stone to the love ring


----------



## Frivole88

Glamnatic said:


> Updated arty ring collection:
> First the silver artys: ice, cipria, mint and honey artys
> View attachment 2262981
> 
> 
> Blue artys: marine, lapis, azure and turquoise
> View attachment 2262982
> 
> 
> Red and pink artys: red, love arty (cerise), pink or quartz arty and coral.
> View attachment 2262983
> 
> 
> Black, cream and gold artys:
> View attachment 2262984
> 
> 
> Group shot!
> View attachment 2262985
> 
> 
> Well no more arty rings for me, unless I can find a purple stone arty


----------



## lem0n

I'm waiting for the cream arty to be back in stock on NAP, how did you guys get them so fast, did you order online normally or do you have to call in and order via phone? I can't seem to catch the moment when they restock these rings


----------



## unoma

lem0n said:


> I'm waiting for the cream arty to be back in stock on NAP, how did you guys get them so fast, did you order online normally or do you have to call in and order via phone? I can't seem to catch the moment when they restock these rings


Call and hawk the website


----------



## lem0n

unoma said:


> Call and hawk the website



Thanks for your advice! So I should definitely call them when I see them available instead of taking my chances with online ordering?


----------



## gonghe181

For those of you still looking....Turquoise (70% off) and Pink (80% off) artys are available on UK NAP site now!! HURRY!!!  Good luck.  Hope someone can score one or both!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Glamnatic said:


> Updated arty ring collection:
> First the silver artys: ice, cipria, mint and honey artys
> View attachment 2262981
> 
> 
> Blue artys: marine, lapis, azure and turquoise
> View attachment 2262982
> 
> 
> Red and pink artys: red, love arty (cerise), pink or quartz arty and coral.
> View attachment 2262983
> 
> 
> Black, cream and gold artys:
> View attachment 2262984
> 
> 
> Group shot!
> View attachment 2262985
> 
> 
> Well no more arty rings for me, unless I can find a purple stone arty


 
What a lovely collection, full of beauties.


----------



## soleilbrun

Glamnatic said:


> Updated arty ring collection:
> First the silver artys: ice, cipria, mint and honey artys
> View attachment 2262981
> 
> 
> Blue artys: marine, lapis, azure and turquoise
> View attachment 2262982
> 
> 
> Red and pink artys: red, love arty (cerise), pink or quartz arty and coral.
> View attachment 2262983
> 
> 
> Black, cream and gold artys:
> View attachment 2262984
> 
> 
> Group shot!
> View attachment 2262985
> 
> 
> Well no more arty rings for me, unless I can find a purple stone arty


 


Glamnatic said:


> Finally artys that match my red purses (Mulberry Alexa and Alexander Wang Rockie) yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2262571
> View attachment 2262572
> 
> 
> And here is a color comparison between the coral, red and love arty (cerise color)
> View attachment 2262573


 

Love the bags and the rings


----------



## phy91

gonghe181 said:


> For those of you still looking....Turquoise (70% off) and Pink (80% off) artys are available on UK NAP site now!! HURRY!!!  Good luck.  Hope someone can score one or both!!



arghh because of my bad internet connection I missed the pink one by a second.. so bummed! hope they will come back in


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Glamnatic said:


> You are good! Haha, yes I got 5 new artys, cream, gold and red from the NAP sale and black and honey form eBay . Nah seriously, the only one I like and don't have is a purple one, I've seen in gold and silver hw, very pretty, similar stone to the love ring



Hehe! I aspired have a collection like yours...so I kept it in my head haha. Yes I have seen the purple as well...looks sooooooo pretty with the silver. So rare to find. I just want the ice and the mint one you have. Glamnatic, do you think the crystal arty looks similar to the ice arty in terms of stone colour...design wise the ice looks like cipria..but I'm wondering if colourwise they are similar. What do you think as I have never seen either irl and you have the ice so at least you can make a slight comparison.


----------



## Glamnatic

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hehe! I aspired have a collection like yours...so I kept it in my head haha. Yes I have seen the purple as well...looks sooooooo pretty with the silver. So rare to find. I just want the ice and the mint one you have. Glamnatic, do you think the crystal arty looks similar to the ice arty in terms of stone colour...design wise the ice looks like cipria..but I'm wondering if colourwise they are similar. What do you think as I have never seen either irl and you have the ice so at least you can make a slight comparison.



I like the art crystal, but as you mention the effect on the stone is different more similar to the cipria, Ice arty rings are hard to find, I've seen maybe 2 appear on eBay in the last year, I prefer Ice over crystal, but I think it is still a good option and the pretties of the silver artys available for purchase.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Glamnatic said:


> I like the art crystal, but as you mention the effect on the stone is different more similar to the cipria, Ice arty rings are hard to find, I've seen maybe 2 appear on eBay in the last year, I prefer Ice over crystal, but I think it is still a good option and the pretties of the silver artys available for purchase.



Thanks hun. I too prefer the ice but feel like I'll never find one or ppl will sell for a ridiculous price!! The ice arty also looks more white...like an actual ice cube whereas the crystal looks more silver.


----------



## Bagonomix

Glamnatic said:


> Updated arty ring collection:
> First the silver artys: ice, cipria, mint and honey artys
> View attachment 2262981
> 
> 
> Blue artys: marine, lapis, azure and turquoise
> View attachment 2262982
> 
> 
> Red and pink artys: red, love arty (cerise), pink or quartz arty and coral.
> View attachment 2262983
> 
> 
> Black, cream and gold artys:
> View attachment 2262984
> 
> 
> Group shot!
> View attachment 2262985
> 
> 
> Well no more arty rings for me, unless I can find a purple stone arty



That is one epic collection. I was tempted to buy another colour.. who know i  till may.. that coral is lovely and i didn't notice it until i saw yours... but do you wear all of them or just collect them?.. Sometimes i start collecting things and i just can't bring myself to break the collection.. then my mind starts thinking i should have bought doubles... Scared if i go down this road with these i will never put them on... just look at them and think how pretty they are... 

Tell me girl does a girl need more then two of these rings? The temptation is awful right now.


----------



## gonghe181

Glamnatic said:


> Updated arty ring collection:
> First the silver artys: ice, cipria, mint and honey artys
> View attachment 2262981
> 
> 
> Blue artys: marine, lapis, azure and turquoise
> View attachment 2262982
> 
> 
> Red and pink artys: red, love arty (cerise), pink or quartz arty and coral.
> View attachment 2262983
> 
> 
> Black, cream and gold artys:
> View attachment 2262984
> 
> 
> Group shot!
> View attachment 2262985
> 
> 
> Well no more arty rings for me, unless I can find a purple stone arty


 
Thanks for sharing your arty family!!  Such a wonderful collection!! No more artys for you??  Until YSL decides to come out with new colors/stones?!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Bagonomix said:


> That is one epic collection. I was tempted to buy another colour.. who know i  till may.. that coral is lovely and i didn't notice it until i saw yours... but do you wear all of them or just collect them?.. Sometimes i start collecting things and i just can't bring myself to break the collection.. then my mind starts thinking i should have bought doubles... Scared if i go down this road with these i will never put them on... just look at them and think how pretty they are...
> 
> Tell me girl does a girl need more then two of these rings? The temptation is awful right now.



I wear all of mine. To pretty to not wear hehe.


----------



## ohitsjen

gonghe181 said:


> I saw that too on eBay!!  Crazy huh?! Oh well, I guess that's Capitalism at its best for 'ya!


Yeah I know right? Deep down, a part of me is really sad I obviously can't afford to spend $500 on a costume jewellery ring... 



yoyotomatoe said:


> I was watching that one. When it hit $250 I was like forget about it. It wasn't even brand new like she listed as she's worn it once and it only had the dustbag (I'm picky). Then I woke up to see what it sold for! Glad I didn't lose sleep over trying to snipe it! Beautiful but def not worth THAT much!


Argh, the bidding for this one ended around 5AM my time, so I got up and refreshed the listing, saw how much it was at, promptly went back to sleep. Definitely not worth THAT much haha!



Glamnatic said:


> Updated arty ring collection:
> First the silver artys: ice, cipria, mint and honey artys
> View attachment 2262981
> 
> 
> Blue artys: marine, lapis, azure and turquoise
> View attachment 2262982
> 
> 
> Red and pink artys: red, love arty (cerise), pink or quartz arty and coral.
> View attachment 2262983
> 
> 
> Black, cream and gold artys:
> View attachment 2262984
> 
> 
> Group shot!
> View attachment 2262985
> 
> 
> Well no more arty rings for me, unless I can find a purple stone arty


Your collection is amazing! So so pretty. 
All the really hard to find ones in your collection are making me drooool 
Especially loving that mint one 
Out of curiosity, does the size of your collection mean you wear an arty of some sort most of the time?


----------



## Glamnatic

Bagonomix said:


> That is one epic collection. I was tempted to buy another colour.. who know i  till may.. that coral is lovely and i didn't notice it until i saw yours... but do you wear all of them or just collect them?.. Sometimes i start collecting things and i just can't bring myself to break the collection.. then my mind starts thinking i should have bought doubles... Scared if i go down this road with these i will never put them on... just look at them and think how pretty they are...
> 
> Tell me girl does a girl need more then two of these rings? The temptation is awful right now.



Thank you! I wear an arty every time i go out, unless Im in a rush, on those cases i even forget to get on my engagement ring lol.



gonghe181 said:


> Thanks for sharing your arty family!!  Such a wonderful collection!! No more artys for you??  Until YSL decides to come out with new colors/stones?!!



Oh at the current price, I cant justify getting more, even when more colors are released....new ones seem to be much more toned down, don't really like them!



ohitsjen said:


> Your collection is amazing! So so pretty.
> All the really hard to find ones in your collection are making me drooool
> Especially loving that mint one
> Out of curiosity, does the size of your collection mean you wear an arty of some sort most of the time?



Thanks! I keep rotating them, to your surprise the one I havent been wearing that much is the mint ring...maybe because is winter here (South America) and during cold weather I get attracted most to dark colors


----------



## Glamnatic

Aluxe said:


> Ooh gorgeous. So sad I missed out on the love arty. Congrats to you on your lovely pieces.


I got my love arty ring from Ebay, keep looking  good luck!!



kristinlorraine said:


>






soleilbrun said:


> What a lovely collection, full of beauties.


Thank you!!!



soleilbrun said:


> Love the bags and the rings


Thanks, I really wanted to get the red arty to match my bags


----------



## that_claudz

Bagonomix said:


> OMG i notice that my ring finger on my right hand changed colour a little too and i got scared and quickly pulled it off ... made me realise how dangerous rings can be thats for sure... luckily the ring finger on my left hand is a little less muscly so it fit quite ok.. but i think a 7 might be perfect.. but from what you just said it sounds like one size bigger could be more then i bargained for but still hoping to exchange the lapis 5 at least.
> 
> So many people selling these ring for more money on ebay in the size that many people are after... makes me a little sad but i suppose everyone needs to make money.





Glamnatic said:


> That's scary!!! Glad thy fits you in other finger, I had the same dilemma with artys that I bought in sz 5, that didn't even fit my ring finger so I couldn't use them, kept them for a while and ended up selling them!





phy91 said:


> Oh my, that sounds dangerous  Soo jealous you were able to get it though, I've been dying to get my hands on this one or the lapis in a size 7 but I always seem to miss out on the restockings.. bad luck I guess. It is gorgeous!





yoyotomatoe said:


> OMG hun!! I always order my size. Unfortunately you just never know how the sizing will be. But I am glad you can still wear it on your ring finger



Haha thanks everyone, yes I was a little traumatised. Lol.

So annoying because my last 8 is HUGE. It falls off my finger and I cannot wear it at all unless I use tape. I thought I was being smart this time around by ordering one size down, but obviously there are some discrepancies. I can wear it loosely around my ring finger but I do feel it looks nicer on my middle finger. Oh well, what do you do. 

At least I didn't have to cut my finger off. It really went a nice shade of purple. Hahaha.


----------



## that_claudz

Glamnatic said:


> Updated arty ring collection:
> First the silver artys: ice, cipria, mint and honey artys
> View attachment 2262981



OMG your silver arty rings! So beautiful! I love the ice, cipria and mint in particular! So jealous. I am a silver girl through and through!



Glamnatic said:


> Finally artys that match my red purses (Mulberry Alexa and Alexander Wang Rockie) yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2262571
> View attachment 2262572
> 
> 
> And here is a color comparison between the coral, red and love arty (cerise color)
> View attachment 2262573



Gorgeous bag! Love the new ring!


----------



## tnt134

L.A.Woman85 said:


> Does anyone know any online website that are selling any silver artys??  I reallllly want a silver one but can't find them anywhere!!!



not sure if someone has answered your question, but cultstatus from australia still has heaps of silver arty. here is the link http://www.cultstatus.com.au/category.php?id=4&did=6


----------



## tastangan

gonghe181 said:


> For those of you still looking....Turquoise (70% off) and Pink (80% off) artys are available on UK NAP site now!! HURRY!!!  Good luck.  Hope someone can score one or both!!



I missed those! What size were they?


----------



## l0vecg

dioraddict15 said:


> Here are the three I got from the NAP sale. Cream in size 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2262458
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for £90, red in size 7 for £54 and the blue in size 8 for a mere £36. I'm a happy bunny!



gorgeous! im currently working on this collection lol!


----------



## l0vecg

Glamnatic said:


> Updated arty ring collection:
> First the silver artys: ice, cipria, mint and honey artys
> View attachment 2262981
> 
> 
> Blue artys: marine, lapis, azure and turquoise
> View attachment 2262982
> 
> 
> Red and pink artys: red, love arty (cerise), pink or quartz arty and coral.
> View attachment 2262983
> 
> 
> Black, cream and gold artys:
> View attachment 2262984
> 
> 
> Group shot!
> View attachment 2262985
> 
> 
> Well no more arty rings for me, unless I can find a purple stone arty



loveeee.!


----------



## gonghe181

tastangan said:


> I missed those! What size were they?



Not sure.  I didn't check.  I just saw them on the main page after searching for arty ring.  I've noticed that they come up for sale every couple of days or so around the same time of the day, and they don't last very long!


----------



## ohitsjen

that_claudz said:


> Haha thanks everyone, yes I was a little traumatised. Lol.
> 
> So annoying because my last 8 is HUGE. It falls off my finger and I cannot wear it at all unless I use tape. I thought I was being smart this time around by ordering one size down, but obviously there are some discrepancies. I can wear it loosely around my ring finger but I do feel it looks nicer on my middle finger. Oh well, what do you do.
> 
> At least I didn't have to cut my finger off. It really went a nice shade of purple. Hahaha.


Urgh, I totally experienced the same problems as you... I hate how inconsistent the sizing is! Nevertheless congrats on the new ring it's beautiful!!



Glamnatic said:


> Thanks! I keep rotating them, to your surprise the one I havent been wearing that much is the mint ring...maybe because is winter here (South America) and during cold weather I get attracted most to dark colors


Ooh, fair enough! They're all gorgeous though, I don't know how you choose in the morning which to wear!


----------



## soleilbrun

yoyotomatoe said:


> Thank you. Here are some shots, one of them is from our engagement shoot so you can really see the colour.
> I actually bought this off a friend so I don't know when and where she got it, sorry.
> View attachment 2178488


 
I think I just scooped this one up! I hope it is the same green. I'll let you know when it arrives. I so hope it is exactly like yours.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

soleilbrun said:


> I think I just scooped this one up! I hope it is the same green. I'll let you know when it arrives. I so hope it is exactly like yours.



OMG!!! Do you have a pic?? I can tell you what i think. I hope it is!


----------



## soleilbrun

yoyotomatoe said:


> Thank you. Here are some shots, one of them is from our engagement shoot so you can really see the colour.
> I actually bought this off a friend so I don't know when and where she got it, sorry.
> View attachment 2178488


 


yoyotomatoe said:


> OMG!!! Do you have a pic?? I can tell you what i think. I hope it is!


 
Here is the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-arty-co...xzX5H3DCv81FsW7giAhQU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

please let me know. TIA


----------



## yoyotomatoe

soleilbrun said:


> Here is the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-arty-co...xzX5H3DCv81FsW7giAhQU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> please let me know. TIA



Hi hun...no it is not the same as mine...but still gorgeous nonetheless and I have never seen this one before either. Great price too! Looking forward to your reveal!


----------



## soleilbrun

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hi hun...no it is not the same as mine...but still gorgeous nonetheless and I have never seen this one before either. Great price too! Looking forward to your reveal!


 
Bah humbug! I thought I lucked out on the green one. The search continues. Hopefully this one will be nice though. Thanks for you help.


----------



## Amsterdam

I just wanted to share my NAP sale order. 
I already owned the 'Tiffany' the others just got delivered!


----------



## unoma

Sizes 6 and 7 in stock.
CALL to buy

http://www.net-a-porter.com/intl/product/321299


----------



## unoma

Sizes 6 and 7

Call

http://www.net-a-porter.com/intl/product/321299


----------



## unoma

And thd cream is back.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321293?cm_sp=we_recommend-_-321293-_-slot1


----------



## juju.

Wow this is crazy. I returned my size six cream. Received an email at 3:35am saying it had been received. Checked NAP and the ring hadn't been restocked. Received a second email at 3:47am saying my refund had been processed. Checked to see that the ring had been restocked. Sold out by 3:53am.

ETA: strangely shipping comes up as 5 pounds on the cart page but increases to 20 during the last step of checkout?


----------



## unoma

juju. said:


> Wow this is crazy. I returned my size six cream. Received an email at 3:35am saying it had been received. Checked NAP and the ring hadn't been restocked. Received a second email at 3:47am saying my refund had been processed. Checked to see that the ring had been restocked. Sold out by 3:53am.
> 
> ETA: strangely shipping comes up as 5 pounds on the cart page but increases to 20 during the last step of checkout?


Hmm, shipping still the same price for me.
Just bought the Pink one


----------



## lem0n

unoma said:


> Call and hawk the website



Hey, thank you so much for your advice, when I saw the blue one in stock but not the cream, I called them up to order the blue & just ask for the cream. They tracked a cream one that is in stock but not on the website and add it to my order. So I was able to order both! Now I can finally sleep tight (it's 2:30am here)


----------



## phy91

lem0n said:


> Hey, thank you so much for your advice, when I saw the blue one in stock but not the cream, I called them up to order the blue & just ask for the cream. They tracked a cream one that is in stock but not on the website and add it to my order. So I was able to order both! Now I can finally sleep tight (it's 2:30am here)


on the main page, it is stated that sizes 5 and 6 are still in stock, but when I try to add it to my bag it says sold out.. should I just call or are they really sold out already?


----------



## chicNclassy

for those of you that called, did you guys use an online service to call or did you just use your cell? isnt the number international? i dont want to get charged a bunch for calling


----------



## yoyotomatoe

chicNclassy said:


> for those of you that called, did you guys use an online service to call or did you just use your cell? isnt the number international? i dont want to get charged a bunch for calling



The number is international if you are calling the international site.


----------



## unoma

lem0n said:


> Hey, thank you so much for your advice, when I saw the blue one in stock but not the cream, I called them up to order the blue & just ask for the cream. They tracked a cream one that is in stock but not on the website and add it to my order. So I was able to order both! Now I can finally sleep tight (it's 2:30am here)


I am so glad i could help.
Sweet dreams


----------



## unoma

CALL ONLY for a size 6

Good luck

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321293


----------



## lem0n

phy91 said:


> on the main page, it is stated that sizes 5 and 6 are still in stock, but when I try to add it to my bag it says sold out.. should I just call or are they really sold out already?



When I called them it's said available on the website but the woman who took the call said it's sold out. But you can always try to call them cause you never know what's available.


----------



## juju.

phy91 said:


> on the main page, it is stated that sizes 5 and 6 are still in stock, but when I try to add it to my bag it says sold out.. should I just call or are they really sold out already?



I was watching the site yesterday. Basically when it is restocked and available you will be able to add it to your cart however this doesn't necessarily secure the item. After it has just sold out, it will only tell you this when you try adding it to the cart. A few minutes later the drop down menu with all of the sizes listed next to it will say sold out. Finally the drop down menu will disappear and it will say that the product is unavailable.


----------



## unoma

juju. said:


> I was watching the site yesterday. Basically when it is restocked and available you will be able to add it to your cart however this doesn't necessarily secure the item. After it has just sold out, it will only tell you this when you try adding it to the cart. A few minutes later the drop down menu with all of the sizes listed next to it will say sold out. Finally the drop down menu will disappear and it will say that the product is unavailable.



So true!
Hence whay I suggested call them to buy!
I bought two rings already!
Blue and pink


----------



## ashynth

Thought i'd share with you ladies. Just bought a  Balenciaga City to match my Arty ring.


----------



## soleilbrun

Amsterdam said:


> I just wanted to share my NAP sale order.
> I already owned the 'Tiffany' the others just got delivered!


 
Holy arty rings, batman! What a great collection. Congrats!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

It's great to come to this thread every now and then to admire all the lovely Arty rings. Congratulations to all the new owners as well as 'seasoned' owners on your newly-purchased gorgeous Arty's. Most of them at great discounts too! Personally, I'm content with the ones I have, but will keep a lookout for the ones in silver, especially purple/silver, mint/silver or ice/silver


----------



## thre6893

Hi, I'd like to ask about arty's sizing. I wear size 6 snugly on my ring finger, will size 9 be fine on my middle / index or will it be too big?

Thanks!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

thre6893 said:


> Hi, I'd like to ask about arty's sizing. I wear size 6 snugly on my ring finger, will size 9 be fine on my middle / index or will it be too big?
> 
> Thanks!



That's a very difficult question to answer. We don't know what your middle finger looks like. Size 6 to 9 Is a huge difference and you are asking about a totally different finger then yout ring finger that fits a 6. Do you know what your ring size is for your middle finger?


----------



## thre6893

Hi, 

My middle would fit a size 8, so its like buying a size bigger than my actual size...


----------



## yoyotomatoe

thre6893 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My middle would fit a size 8, so its like buying a size bigger than my actual size...



I always say buy your own size. You cannot predict how exact the sizing will be. The 9 may fit or be a little loose in which you can always put double sided foam tape. At the same time though the 9 may not be a true 9 and end up fitting like a 10. 

I have quite a collection of arty rings and wear a 7 and always order a 7 and all my rings have fit as a true 7 other then a couple that fit between a 7.5-8.


----------



## phy91

Pink one available again in size 8, I finally got one myself!


----------



## gonghe181

Here's an updated picture of my arty family 

Still on wish list: Cerise (Love), Lapis Lazuli (Azure) and the RG Green


----------



## michellelimmy9

Hi if anyone knows where to buy the ice arty ring pls private message me! Thanks


----------



## phy91

people looking for the silver arty rings, here is a gorgeous silver/pink one in size 9, sadly this will be way to big for me because it's just stunning

http://www.2dehands.be/kleding-acce...ves+saint+laurent+arty&pc_id=&locale=all&afd=


----------



## phy91

phy91 said:


> people looking for the silver arty rings, here is a gorgeous silver/pink one in size 9, sadly this will be way to big for me because it's just stunning
> 
> http://www.2dehands.be/kleding-acce...ves+saint+laurent+arty&pc_id=&locale=all&afd=



I'll quickly translate for the non-dutchies: the seller says it's unworn, size 9, bought in Paris in April and she still has the invoice. Her asking price is 175 but you can place a bid on the left side of the page or just contact her through e-mail by clicking the "e-mail deze adverteerder" button


----------



## Frivole88

love the look! congrats.



ashynth said:


> Thought i'd share with you ladies. Just bought a  Balenciaga City to match my Arty ring.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

gonghe181 said:


> Here's an updated picture of my arty family
> 
> Still on wish list: Cerise (Love), Lapis Lazuli (Azure) and the RG Green



Gorgeous collection Hun!!!


----------



## gonghe181

yoyotomatoe said:


> Gorgeous collection Hun!!!


 
Thanks yoyotomatoe!!  You've inspired me!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

gonghe181 said:


> Thanks yoyotomatoe!!  You've inspired me!


----------



## vintagerose

My pink/yellow arty and two limited edition Valentine's Day Love rings


----------



## tnt134

vintagerose said:


> My pink/yellow arty and two limited edition Valentine's Day Love rings



OMG I wish I have one of ur love ring ) which size are you Hun?


----------



## vintagerose

tnt134 said:


> OMG I wish I have one of ur love ring ) which size are you Hun?


My love Arty rings are size 5 and 7. I only started collecting in May and I found two! So don't give up


----------



## gonghe181

vintagerose said:


> My pink/yellow arty and two limited edition Valentine's Day Love rings


 
Love your artys, especially your love ones!!   Lucky you for finding TWO of them!!


----------



## michellelimmy9

My friend's NAP haul, she manages to get all in sz 7!


----------



## michellelimmy9

Current stock at my house!


----------



## michellelimmy9

These are photos under sunlight, for all of you TPFers for references


----------



## michellelimmy9

Glamnatic said:


> Updated arty ring collection:
> First the silver artys: ice, cipria, mint and honey artys
> View attachment 2262981
> 
> 
> Blue artys: marine, lapis, azure and turquoise
> View attachment 2262982
> 
> 
> Red and pink artys: red, love arty (cerise), pink or quartz arty and coral.
> View attachment 2262983
> 
> 
> Black, cream and gold artys:
> View attachment 2262984
> 
> 
> Group shot!
> View attachment 2262985
> 
> 
> Well no more arty rings for me, unless I can find a purple stone arty



Amazing collection, I wish I had your ice silver ring one! It's to die for!!


----------



## unoma

michellelimmy9 said:


> View attachment 2266227
> 
> View attachment 2266228
> 
> View attachment 2266229
> 
> View attachment 2266230
> 
> These are photos under sunlight, for all of you TPFers for references


----------



## soleilbrun

vintagerose said:


> My pink/yellow arty and two limited edition Valentine's Day Love rings


 
Lucky girl to have such lovelies.



michellelimmy9 said:


> View attachment 2266214
> 
> View attachment 2266215
> 
> Current stock at my house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2266217
> 
> View attachment 2266218


 
Nice stock!


----------



## l0vecg

Question ladies:

Since the US NAP sale is over, if there were to be any returned artys, would they go back to original price? Would they even put it on the site?


----------



## chicNclassy

just received an arty from the US NAP site...its in a black NAP box and the tag that says it must be attached for returns is NOT attached to the ring, its just laying at the bottom of the box. a bit weird since the rings i ordered from the UK site all came in white YSL boxes and had the tags attached...


----------



## yoyotomatoe

chicNclassy said:


> just received an arty from the US NAP site...its in a black NAP box and the tag that says it must be attached for returns is NOT attached to the ring, its just laying at the bottom of the box. a bit weird since the rings i ordered from the UK site all came in white YSL boxes and had the tags attached...



They probably lost the box and someone cut the tags.


----------



## chicNclassy

yoyotomatoe said:


> They probably lost the box and someone cut the tags.



yeah i figured about the box but confused with the tag. its a good thing i have no plans to return the ring otherwise there might have been an issue. what i find weird is why not re-attach the tag to the ring?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

chicNclassy said:


> yeah i figured about the box but confused with the tag. its a good thing i have no plans to return the ring otherwise there might have been an issue. what i find weird is why not re-attach the tag to the ring?



Totally agree with you...at least try to trick me as a buyer that it is new and never worn haha. I too would keep it only because they are all sold out now, otherwise I would call them and fuss about it for an exchange.


----------



## chicNclassy

yoyotomatoe said:


> Totally agree with you...at least try to trick me as a buyer that it is new and never worn haha. I too would keep it only because they are all sold out now, otherwise I would call them and fuss about it for an exchange.



LOL i know right? yeah i love the color so there is no way i would send it back. i did email customer service though about the box and tag and while they completely ignored the issue about the tag, they offered to give me $30 credit for the missing box so that was nice! now if only another color i want was returned in my size so i could use that credit right away, haha!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

chicNclassy said:


> LOL i know right? yeah i love the color so there is no way i would send it back. i did email customer service though about the box and tag and while they completely ignored the issue about the tag, they offered to give me $30 credit for the missing box so that was nice! now if only another color i want was returned in my size so i could use that credit right away, haha!



Oh that is awesome. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## NANI1972

chicNclassy said:


> just received an arty from the US NAP site...its in a black NAP box and the tag that says it must be attached for returns is NOT attached to the ring, its just laying at the bottom of the box. a bit weird since the rings i ordered from the UK site all came in white YSL boxes and had the tags attached...


The tag not being attached is often the case from the US site. It was an intact tag correct? Meaning the plastic was not cut, just not attached to the ring.


----------



## juju.

yoyotomatoe said:


> Totally agree with you...at least try to trick me as a buyer that it is new and never worn haha. I too would keep it only because they are all sold out now, otherwise I would call them and fuss about it for an exchange.



Was it a size six lapis?


Also I remember someone posting about how they emailed customer service to be put on the waiting list for a ring? What did you say because I did the same and they said I would just have to keep checking.


----------



## alishaisabel

If anyone is selling the Azure/Lapis Lazuli ring in a 7 or 8 please let me know and I would gladly take it off your hands


----------



## Glamnatic

alishaisabel said:


> If anyone is selling the Azure/Lapis Lazuli ring in a 7 or 8 please let me know and I would gladly take it off your hands



Just PM you


----------



## yoyotomatoe

juju. said:


> Was it a size six lapis?
> 
> 
> Also I remember someone posting about how they emailed customer service to be put on the waiting list for a ring? What did you say because I did the same and they said I would just have to keep checking.



Hey juju it wasn't me.


----------



## juju.

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hey juju it wasn't me.



Oops, sorry. Quoted the wrong person.


----------



## chicNclassy

yoyotomatoe said:


> Oh that is awesome. Fingers crossed for you!



i wont be holding my breathe though because i think it will be awhile til they are back on the site again aha



NANI1972 said:


> The tag not being attached is often the case from the US site. It was an intact tag correct? Meaning the plastic was not cut, just not attached to the ring.



oh really? interesting. yup thats exactly how it was!



juju. said:


> Was it a size six lapis?
> 
> 
> Also I remember someone posting about how they emailed customer service to be put on the waiting list for a ring? What did you say because I did the same and they said I would just have to keep checking.



no it was the gold one with the brushed hardware in a size 8.

i dont know about the waiting list but i had emailed them previously about the rings and they told me that they are all sold out and recommended a similar style ring from another brand.


----------



## phy91

does anybody have a "spare" lapis arty in a size 7 or 8? I've been wanting that one for ages but I fear I won't be getting it through NAP anymore..


----------



## phy91

oh em gee. they just became available again, nevermind, I scored one in a 7, sooo happy


----------



## catmomo

phy91 said:


> oh em gee. they just became available again, nevermind, I scored one in a 7, sooo happy


that is awesome news! your persistence really paid off


----------



## poppyseed

phy91 said:


> oh em gee. they just became available again, nevermind, I scored one in a 7, sooo happy


 
Congrats!! I was thinking I wouldn't be able to get one last week after the prices went down to 80% off and I was stalking NAP for days and then I lucked out - got two for £36 each!! I didn't wanna belive it until they arrived


----------



## poppyseed

Like lots of you I managed to snap up couple more bargains! It seems funny that after the second cut I was deciding if to get turquoise or lapis and could really only get one, so got turquoise. Now I end up with both and more I would've also never thought I would like the pink so much-I really wanted the cream, but the pink is such a lovely nude-ish shade, it will go with quite a lot in my wardrobe! Please excuse my swollen middle finger, not sure what I've done to it,but it hurts and most importantly my new lapis won't fit


----------



## unoma

poppyseed said:


> Like lots of you I managed to snap up couple more bargains! It seems funny that after the second cut I was deciding if to get turquoise or lapis and could really only get one, so got turquoise. Now I end up with both and more I would've also never thought I would like the pink so much-I really wanted the cream, but the pink is such a lovely nude-ish shade, it will go with quite a lot in my wardrobe! Please excuse my swollen middle finger, not sure what I've done to it,but it hurts and most importantly my new lapis won't fit
> View attachment 2268715
> View attachment 2268716
> View attachment 2268717
> View attachment 2268718
> View attachment 2268719
> View attachment 2268721


Congrats
Rings Twins


----------



## yoyotomatoe

poppyseed said:


> Like lots of you I managed to snap up couple more bargains! It seems funny that after the second cut I was deciding if to get turquoise or lapis and could really only get one, so got turquoise. Now I end up with both and more I would've also never thought I would like the pink so much-I really wanted the cream, but the pink is such a lovely nude-ish shade, it will go with quite a lot in my wardrobe! Please excuse my swollen middle finger, not sure what I've done to it,but it hurts and most importantly my new lapis won't fit
> View attachment 2268715
> View attachment 2268716
> View attachment 2268717
> View attachment 2268718
> View attachment 2268719
> View attachment 2268721



Gorgeous hun!! Congrats!


----------



## poppyseed

unoma said:


> Congrats
> Rings Twins


 


yoyotomatoe said:


> Gorgeous hun!! Congrats!


 
Thank you ladies!
They are not the most coveted colours, but they will do for a start


----------



## yoyotomatoe

poppyseed said:


> Thank you ladies!
> They are not the most coveted colours, but they will do for a start


They are gorgeous colours!!!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

poppyseed said:


> Thank you ladies!
> They are not the most coveted colours, but they will do for a start



Hi poppyseed  I have the pink and turquoise with blue veins and I love them! They are among my favourites now. Congratulations on your wonderful start!


----------



## msmeow

I was wondering - has the arty ring been discontinued from Saint Laurent's line? I have read conflicting reports & comments in different places.

I'm finally a proud owner of one of these gorgeous pieces thanks to NAP and now I'm thinking I may never get an opportunity to get a silver one!

For people who wear a silver watch, do you forgo wearing your watch and just wear the gold ring?


----------



## chicNclassy

msmeow said:


> I was wondering - has the arty ring been discontinued from Saint Laurent's line? I have read conflicting reports & comments in different places.
> 
> I'm finally a proud owner of one of these gorgeous pieces thanks to NAP and now I'm thinking I may never get an opportunity to get a silver one!
> 
> For people who wear a silver watch, do you forgo wearing your watch and just wear the gold ring?



A few months ago everyone was saying that SAs had been telling them that they are getting discontinued but I'm not quite sure if that is true. If you go to the Saks website, they have a few newer ones with a higher price tag($360 as opposed to $290) so I think those are the new ones for the Saint Laurent line? If you are looking for a silver one, the SCP boutique has a few silver ones, thats where I got my black and silver one. They are full price though, not on sale like NAP.


----------



## l0vecg

The new artys are featured in GILT's sale today. ranging 230-288 from 360.


----------



## chicNclassy

there is a coral in size 6 on the UK NAP site, go go go!


----------



## elegantnj

Hey there. Where are you finding these rings on sale?


----------



## Glamnatic

elegantnj said:


> Hey there. Where are you finding these rings on sale?



They were on sale at the net a porter UK website, but now they are all sold out, some returns do pop up on the website but they immediately sell.


----------



## phy91

look what came in the mail today: my beautiful pink and lapis arty. They had some trouble getting here since I was so clever as to forgot to submit my house number.. even so, better late than never! This is a family pic with my older coral one. I never thought I would like the pink so much but it is absolutely stunning in real life.





pink (size 8)





lapis (size 7)





coral (size 6)

thanks for letting me share


----------



## poppyseed

phy91 said:


> look what came in the mail today: my beautiful pink and lapis arty. They had some trouble getting here since I was so clever as to forgot to submit my house number.. even so, better late than never! This is a family pic with my older coral one. I never thought I would like the pink so much but it is absolutely stunning in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink (size 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lapis (size 7)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coral (size 6)
> 
> thanks for letting me share


 
Congrats! I presume you got them from NAP...? Exactly the same colours I had delivered on Monday! And exactly what I thought when I saw the pink - I didn't really want it as much as I wanted the sold out coral and cream, but after I put it on my finger I was hooked!


----------



## phy91

poppyseed said:


> Congrats! I presume you got them from NAP...? Exactly the same colours I had delivered on Monday! And exactly what I thought when I saw the pink - I didn't really want it as much as I wanted the sold out coral and cream, but after I put it on my finger I was hooked!



NAP indeed.. after the 80% cut I didn't think I would get my hands on them anymore but surpisingly I did. All it took was persistence and a total loss of my social life


----------



## Louislily

phy91 said:


> NAP indeed.. after the 80% cut I didn't think I would get my hands on them anymore but surpisingly I did. All it took was persistence and a total loss of my social life


Same for me, I finally got lucky and clicked the turquoise Arty home today. Your lapis has a big stone, like!


----------



## dioraddict15

Louislily said:


> Same for me, I finally got lucky and clicked the turquoise Arty home today. Your lapis has a big stone, like!



Ah you lucky lady. I wish I got hold of the turquoise!


----------



## unoma

dioraddict15 said:


> Ah you lucky lady. I wish I got hold of the turquoise!


What size are you looking for in turquoise?


----------



## Louislily

dioraddict15 said:


> Ah you lucky lady. I wish I got hold of the turquoise!



Just keep looking, I tried it a couple times a day.. Hope you'll find it; maybe from another tpf-er? Fingers crossed!


----------



## gonghe181

The RG Marine is now available on the UK NAP site for 50% off!!  Size 7 only.


----------



## dioraddict15

unoma said:


> What size are you looking for in turquoise?



Size 8.


----------



## dioraddict15

Louislily said:


> Just keep looking, I tried it a couple times a day.. Hope you'll find it; maybe from another tpf-er? Fingers crossed!



I hope so. Thank you.


----------



## dioraddict15

Louislily said:


> Just keep looking, I tried it a couple times a day.. Hope you'll find it; maybe from another tpf-er? Fingers crossed!



Thank you. I'm looking for the turquoise without the blue vains and the coral one (both size 8). Will keep stalking NAP just in case.


----------



## teachgirl789

I returned a turquoise in size 8 (ran small) to the international site & received my credit email today. It should be popping back up on the site any moment now if it already hasn't in the last day  hope someone grabs it!


----------



## soleilbrun

My green ring arrived yesterday. Definately not the emerald I was hoping for but I like it also. I included an updated ring family shot.


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

soleilbrun said:


> My green ring arrived yesterday. Definately not the emerald I was hoping for but I like it also. I included an updated ring family shot.


That's a beautiful color!


----------



## soleilbrun

Mrs. Awesome said:


> That's a beautiful color!


 
Thank you. It should tide me over until/if I find the emerald.


----------



## dioraddict15

teachgirl789 said:


> I returned a turquoise in size 8 (ran small) to the international site & received my credit email today. It should be popping back up on the site any moment now if it already hasn't in the last day  hope someone grabs it!



I'm going to haunt NAP and hope it comes to me!


----------



## La Comtesse

dioraddict15 said:


> I'm going to haunt NAP and hope it comes to me!


 
A size 8  in turquoise just sold.  I haven't been here in a while, so I quickly tried to sign in to pm you, but it was too late, already gone.   They go so fast, I couldn't even post general availability before they were gone. Sorry.  

But keep stalking, you'll probably find one--fingers crossed .


----------



## dioraddict15

La Comtesse said:


> A size 8  in turquoise just sold.  I haven't been here in a while, so I quickly tried to sign in to pm you, but it was too late, already gone.   They go so fast, I couldn't even post general availability before they were gone. Sorry.
> 
> But keep stalking, you'll probably find one--fingers crossed .



Oh no, I've been checking regularly today and I called earlier and was told none were in stock!


----------



## La Comtesse

dioraddict15 said:


> Oh no, I've been checking regularly today and I called earlier and was told none were in stock!


 
It became available only about 10-15 minutes before your post.  I remembered from a day or two ago someone posted they wanted it, but by the time I came here and quickly logged in, it was gone.  So sorry you missed it.  They all sold out so fast.

I missed so many on the US site I can't tell you (trying to get my correct size), but persistence paid off eventually.  I hope you find one--if I see one I'll attempt to pm you again.


----------



## dioraddict15

La Comtesse said:


> It became available only about 10-15 minutes before your post.  I remembered from a day or two ago someone posted they wanted it, but by the time I came here and quickly logged in, it was gone.  So sorry you missed it.  They all sold out so fast.
> 
> I missed so many on the US site I can't tell you (trying to get my correct size), but persistence paid off eventually.  I hope you find one--if I see one I'll attempt to pm you again.



I will keep trying and hope for the best. There's always old eBay I guess. Thank you.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

soleilbrun said:


> My green ring arrived yesterday. Definately not the emerald I was hoping for but I like it also. I included an updated ring family shot.


Gorgeous collection and gorgeous new green ring hun. This one is lovely too and I haven't seen very many of them either. Enjoy


----------



## tnt134

I just want to share new members of my collection )


----------



## _lili_

tnt134 said:


> I just want to share new members of my collection )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273253



Love both or these. I have the one on the left and trying to get the other one. Were these on sale on NAP? I check there every day but haven't seen them.

eBay, on the other hand is booming with NAP 70 and 80 % off rings. Love the descriptions: 'selling it because it's too big for me' 
Yeah, and that's why they listed several in the same size


----------



## jp_536

soleilbrun said:


> My green ring arrived yesterday. Definately not the emerald I was hoping for but I like it also. I included an updated ring family shot.



Love your collection *J! Not sure... But I'm thinking ring pop could be better! . Lol..  Twins on coral


----------



## dioraddict15

tnt134 said:


> I just want to share new members of my collection )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273253



Love love love!


----------



## soleilbrun

jp_536 said:


> Love your collection *J! Not sure... But I'm thinking ring pop could be better! . Lol.. Twins on coral


 
The ring pop is probably the green I was hoping to get but it doesn't last as long as an arty


----------



## soleilbrun

yoyotomatoe said:


> Gorgeous collection and gorgeous new green ring hun. This one is lovely too and I haven't seen very many of them either. Enjoy


 
I will. Thanks



tnt134 said:


> I just want to share new members of my collection )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273253


 
Lovely! Ying and yang. Are they the same size or did you get them for different fingers? I'd love to get my hands on a 9 to be able to wear it on my index finger. I have my dads chunky fingers and the swelling in this heat doesn't help.


----------



## tnt134

_lili_ said:


> Love both or these. I have the one on the left and trying to get the other one. Were these on sale on NAP? I check there every day but haven't seen them.
> 
> eBay, on the other hand is booming with NAP 70 and 80 % off rings. Love the descriptions: 'selling it because it's too big for me'
> Yeah, and that's why they listed several in the same size



Yes I got them both on sale from NAP, I ordered the left one first and got lucky to get the right one 2 weeks later ) I got them at &#8364;54 plus shipping.






			
				soleilbrun said:
			
		

> Lovely! Ying and yang. Are they the same size or did you get them for different fingers? I'd love to get my hands on a 9 to be able to wear it on my index finger. I have my dads chunky fingers and the swelling in this heat doesn't help.



Mine are both the same size. I am normally size 4 but for some reason I can fit size 5 sometimes. Hope u can find another one in ur size.


----------



## _lili_

tnt134 said:


> Yes I got them both on sale from NAP, I ordered the left one first and got lucky to get the right one 2 weeks later ) I got them at 54 plus shipping.



Well done in scoring those gorgeous colours at great bargain prices


----------



## La Comtesse

soleilbrun said:


> My green ring arrived yesterday. Definately not the emerald I was hoping for but I like it also. I included an updated ring family shot.


 
What a pretty green.  It looks like peridot in the shot from ebay.  Very pretty!

Maybe after they get a new designer, and change the brand back to YSL, they will reissue the emerald green that everyone wants.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

La Comtesse said:


> What a pretty green.  It looks like peridot in the shot from ebay.  Very pretty!
> 
> Maybe after they get a new designer, and change the brand back to YSL, they will reissue the emerald green that everyone wants.



Are they getting a nee designer?


----------



## soleilbrun

La Comtesse said:


> What a pretty green. It looks like peridot in the shot from ebay. Very pretty!
> 
> Maybe after they get a new designer, and change the brand back to YSL, they will reissue the emerald green that everyone wants.


 
The new guy just started but he is churning out lots of disasters in my book. Maybe they'll come to their senses and bring in someone else but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## La Comtesse

yoyotomatoe said:


> Are they getting a nee designer?


 
lol--no, I don't think quite yet but I have a feeling eventually they will.



soleilbrun said:


> The new guy just started but he is churning out lots of disasters in my book. Maybe they'll come to their senses and bring in someone else but I'm not holding my breath.


 
This is exactly what I was referring to when I made the comment. 

Most of what I've seen looks like something you could buy at any average store, not anything unique at all.  And those were the better pieces, imo.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

My new Crystal arty! I think this completes my collection.


----------



## Louislily

yoyotomatoe said:


> My new Crystal arty! I think this completes my collection.



Wow it's gorgeous!!


----------



## Yikkie

yoyotomatoe said:


> My new Crystal arty! I think this completes my collection.



It's beautiful Yoyo!!! But are you sure this is the last? Lol...


----------



## Glamnatic

yoyotomatoe said:


> My new Crystal arty! I think this completes my collection.



Very pretty! My ice ring is the one I most use, so your crystal arty is a great investment!!! Congrats!


----------



## gonghe181

yoyotomatoe said:


> My new Crystal arty! I think this completes my collection.


 
Nice addition to your arty family!!  Congratulations!


----------



## catmomo

yoyotomatoe said:


> My new Crystal arty! I think this completes my collection.


LOVE IT!


----------



## michellelimmy9

yoyotomatoe said:


> My new Crystal arty! I think this completes my collection.



Omg so pretty! Where did you get it from?


----------



## poppyseed

yoyotomatoe said:


> My new Crystal arty! I think this completes my collection.



Amazing, congrats-what a gem!


----------



## poppyseed

Wearing my lapis today, love this colour so much!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

poppyseed said:


> Wearing my lapis today, love this colour so much!
> View attachment 2275997
> View attachment 2275998



Gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Glamnatic said:


> Very pretty! My ice ring is the one I most use, so your crystal arty is a great investment!!! Congrats!





gonghe181 said:


> Nice addition to your arty family!!  Congratulations!





catmomo said:


> LOVE IT!





michellelimmy9 said:


> Omg so pretty! Where did you get it from?





poppyseed said:


> Amazing, congrats-what a gem!





Louislily said:


> Wow it's gorgeous!!


THANK YOU LADIES...My #1 Supporters


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Yikkie said:


> It's beautiful Yoyo!!! But are you sure this is the last? Lol...


Thank you my dear friend! Haha, well..if I can get the silver/mint green with the pink swirls at a great price...then that will be my last one


----------



## unoma

yoyotomatoe said:


> My new Crystal arty! I think this completes my collection.


OMG


----------



## Louislily

I got an email from NAP that today will be the last day of their sale.. Hope that everyone got what they wanted! I'm still waiting for my turquoise, it takes ages to arrive this time.

Has anyone allready spotted 'new' Arty's online?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

unoma said:


> OMG


----------



## raichu_thunder

Thanks to you ladies, I ended up stalking the NAP intl site and got my hands on an Arty!  I'm kind of peeved about the 30 GBP shipping fee, though. It cost almost as much as the ring itself! Here are the pics!























The color seems so unique, I haven't seen much people with it. I got a size 6 and it fits perfectly  You guys are turning me into an NAP addict lol.


----------



## La Comtesse

Very pretty, Raichu.  I think that is my favorite one too.  Congrats on scoring one during the sale.


----------



## OrangeSherbet

yoyotomatoe said:


> My new Crystal arty! I think this completes my collection.



Ah! That is stunning, yoyotomatoe! Congratulations I am seriously thinking of getting this too. May I know where you bought it? Thank you.


----------



## OrangeSherbet

raichu_thunder said:


> Thanks to you ladies, I ended up stalking the NAP intl site and got my hands on an Arty!  I'm kind of peeved about the 30 GBP shipping fee, though. It cost almost as much as the ring itself! Here are the pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color seems so unique, I haven't seen much people with it. I got a size 6 and it fits perfectly  You guys are turning me into an NAP addict lol.



Don't be peeved, dear. I bought most of my Artys from NAP at full international price of £158 plus £20 shipping 

Congratulations on your Arty!

P.S. I would normally wear the ring the other way round, with the stone above my knuckle. Hehee.


----------



## raichu_thunder

Thanks for the replies, everyone! I just noticed that there's a tiny nick on the surface (not really noticeable, but I still know it's there) and a small scratch inside the band. What should I do? I'm pretty sure the ring is sold out at this point, but I'm also bothered by the flaws =[


----------



## poppyseed

raichu_thunder said:


> Thanks for the replies, everyone! I just noticed that there's a tiny nick on the surface (not really noticeable, but I still know it's there) and a small scratch inside the band. What should I do? I'm pretty sure the ring is sold out at this point, but I'm also bothered by the flaws =[


 

For me personally considering the prices the rings went for, it wouldn't bother me unless it's some really visible fault on the stone. Scratch inside the band wouldn't bother me at all. My pink one has a tiny bubble in the stone that can only be seen under close inspection and given I paid £36 for the ring, I'm not complaining


----------



## unoma

raichu_thunder said:


> Thanks for the replies, everyone! I just noticed that there's a tiny nick on the surface (not really noticeable, but I still know it's there) and a small scratch inside the band. What should I do? I'm pretty sure the ring is sold out at this point, but I'm also bothered by the flaws =[





poppyseed said:


> For me personally considering the prices the rings went for, it wouldn't bother me unless it's some really visible fault on the stone. Scratch inside the band wouldn't bother me at all. My pink one has a tiny bubble in the stone that can only be seen under close inspection and given I paid £36 for the ring, I'm not complaining


+1,
NAP would not offer you any discount for the demage because everybody wants it. And for that price it is a steal.
If you return the ring, it might be the worse decision you ever made
Keep and enjoy it


----------



## Louislily

unoma said:


> +1,
> nap would not offer you any discount for the demage because everybody wants it. And for that price it is a steal.
> If you return the ring, it might be the worse decision you ever made
> Keep and enjoy it:d



+1!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

OrangeSherbet said:


> Ah! That is stunning, yoyotomatoe! Congratulations I am seriously thinking of getting this too. May I know where you bought it? Thank you.


Thank you . I bought it off of bonanza. Couldn't resist the price! It wasn't NAP cheap but definitely not full retail


----------



## Yikkie

yoyotomatoe said:


> Thank you my dear friend! Haha, well..if I can get the silver/mint green with the pink swirls at a great price...then that will be my last one



Oh ya...that ones on my "want" list too!!


----------



## Louislily

My turquoise just arrived! The shape and placement of the previous one was really ugly so I was a bit nervous, but this time it's perfect!

My small collection together:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(The bottom middle Arty is green, not black)


----------



## catmomo

Louislily said:


> My turquoise just arrived! The shape and placement of the previous one was really ugly so I was a bit nervous, but this time it's perfect!
> 
> My small collection together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The bottom middle Arty is green, not black)


great collection! love the cuff


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Louislily said:


> My turquoise just arrived! The shape and placement of the previous one was really ugly so I was a bit nervous, but this time it's perfect!
> 
> My small collection together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The bottom middle Arty is green, not black)


Gorgeous collection! The cuff is lovely!


----------



## _lili_

For the lucky girls who scored a 'tiffany' turquoise arty (not the blue vein one) at the NAP sale recently, can someone please tell me if the veins are gold colored and the product code (on the NAP tag) attached to the ring? Also is the base colour identical shade to the blue veined turquoise? TIA.


----------



## unoma

Louislily said:


> My turquoise just arrived! The shape and placement of the previous one was really ugly so I was a bit nervous, but this time it's perfect!
> 
> My small collection together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The bottom middle Arty is green, not black)




Wow lady, lovely collection


----------



## unoma

NAP Sales is finish:cry::cry::cry:
I hope everyone got what they wanted.


----------



## catmomo

_lili_ said:


> For the lucky girls who scored a 'tiffany' turquoise arty (not the blue vein one) at the NAP sale recently, can someone please tell me if the veins are gold colored and the product code (on the NAP tag) attached to the ring? Also is the base colour identical shade to the blue veined turquoise? TIA.


hi there,

i don't have my tags anymore, so i'm not sure what the product code is but the veins are definitely not gold - it is more of a grey/marble-y shade.
by base colour, did you mean the turquoise? i think it is slightly different.


----------



## laica

_lili_ said:


> For the lucky girls who scored a 'tiffany' turquoise arty (not the blue vein one) at the NAP sale recently, can someone please tell me if the veins are gold colored and the product code (on the NAP tag) attached to the ring? Also is the base colour identical shade to the blue veined turquoise? TIA.



Hello, I just received my turquoise arty ring (with grey veins) from NAP today, I'm not sure what the product code is, but I'll just tell you what is printed on my tag 

312971 - 662

I hope this helps!


----------



## dioraddict15

Hi everyone, I just received the turquoise ring I managed to get and it's beautiful and the one I wanted (without the blue vains). Just thought I'd share with you. Happy bunny.


----------



## soleilbrun

Louislily said:


> My turquoise just arrived! The shape and placement of the previous one was really ugly so I was a bit nervous, but this time it's perfect!
> 
> My small collection together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The bottom middle Arty is green, not black)


 
What a lovely collection!



dioraddict15 said:


> Hi everyone, I just received the turquoise ring I managed to get and it's beautiful and the one I wanted (without the blue vains). Just thought I'd share with you. Happy bunny.
> View attachment 2279873


 
Congrats on getting the one you wanted.


----------



## soleilbrun

Although the sale has ended, I was able to get a pink ring that was sitting in my cart (on sale). It is on it's way. I'm excited since it was on my arty ring wishlist.


----------



## Louislily

Thank you ladies, I hope to find some more Arty's in the nearby future! 



soleilbrun said:


> Although the sale has ended, I was able to get a pink ring that was sitting in my cart (on sale). It is on it's way. I'm excited since it was on my arty ring wishlist.



Lucky you!!


----------



## unoma

dioraddict15 said:


> Hi everyone, I just received the turquoise ring I managed to get and it's beautiful and the one I wanted (without the blue vains). Just thought I'd share with you. Happy bunny.
> View attachment 2279873



So Happy for you


----------



## laica

soleilbrun said:


> Although the sale has ended, I was able to get a pink ring that was sitting in my cart (on sale). It is on it's way. I'm excited since it was on my arty ring wishlist.



How lucky!!!! I nearly ended up with a pink ring but it sold out while it was in my cart  Do you think it's worth stalking NAP just in case? I think I might just on the off chance! 

Wednesday I managed to get a turquoise arty but the price had increased back up to £90! I was a bit disappointed it wasn't £54 or whatever it was, but at half price I couldn't leave it. Does anyone know if any of the others increased in price too? I didn't know whether to contact NAP on the off chance it was a mistake, but I don't know. 
I'm still happy with it though


----------



## vanfall

I just returned 3 rings and will be xchanging a pink size 8 to 6 on monday.


----------



## soleilbrun

laica said:


> How lucky!!!! I nearly ended up with a pink ring but it sold out while it was in my cart  Do you think it's worth stalking NAP just in case? I think I might just on the off chance!
> 
> Wednesday I managed to get a turquoise arty but the price had increased back up to £90! I was a bit disappointed it wasn't £54 or whatever it was, but at half price I couldn't leave it. Does anyone know if any of the others increased in price too? I didn't know whether to contact NAP on the off chance it was a mistake, but I don't know.
> I'm still happy with it though


 
I happened to log on and saw it in my cart. I proceeded to check out thinking it would switch to sold out but it did not. I was thinking of calling them to see if any returns came in and if they'd respect the sale price. It's worth a try.


----------



## laica

soleilbrun said:


> I happened to log on and saw it in my cart. I proceeded to check out thinking it would switch to sold out but it did not. I was thinking of calling them to see if any returns came in and if they'd respect the sale price. It's worth a try.



That was good! I think I might give them a ring and see. What's the best time to call do you know? 

Since I emailed them Tuesday this week to see if any returns had came in, and they weren't very helpful, and just said they wouldn't be restocking them. So I emailed back and restated my point about returns, then they said the only chance would be through returns and there hadn't been any. With that I managed to get two the next day!

Also, forgot to say, I did mention about the turquoise price increase in an email, but they never got back to me!


----------



## Glamnatic

Anyone thinks that the returns may show up at theoutnet?


----------



## tnt134

Hey guys, I just post this for those who might want to know the code of the Tiffany blue arty. G'luck finding one )


----------



## dioraddict15

unoma said:


> So Happy for you



Thank you!


----------



## mayski

I was soooo ecstatic to get red 'love' arty ring thru a reseller. Then I received in mail and here's the kicker - doesn't fit my fat fingers lol. It's a 5. I'm normally a 5 in Tiffany but this ring cuts off all the circulation. Only finger it sits on is my pinkie but then its hella loose. What should I do? My sister says I can put it on chain and wear it around my neck but its not the same.


----------



## msmeow

laica said:


> Wednesday I managed to get a turquoise arty but the price had increased back up to £90! I was a bit disappointed it wasn't £54 or whatever it was, but at half price I couldn't leave it. Does anyone know if any of the others increased in price too? I didn't know whether to contact NAP on the off chance it was a mistake, but I don't know.
> I'm still happy with it though



I noticed this too. The difference was that the turquoise in the picture for £90 was the turquoise tiffany, not the one with the blue veins (even though they were sending the turquoise tiffany to people who were buying the turquoise with the blue veins)  ... yeah I'm confused too.


----------



## laica

msmeow said:


> I noticed this too. The difference was that the turquoise in the picture for £90 was the turquoise tiffany, not the one with the blue veins (even though they were sending the turquoise tiffany to people who were buying the turquoise with the blue veins)  ... yeah I'm confused too.



Ah that explains it sort of, although, sending tiffany turquoise to people wanting blue veins doesn't make sense if the tiffany was for a higher price. How strange!!! See I missed the start of the NAP sale, so I'm guessing the two turquoise types were listed separately, and then whatever was getting sent out later on.

You're right, it is confusing!! At least I wasn't imagining it though haha


----------



## juju.

mayski said:


> I was soooo ecstatic to get red 'love' arty ring thru a reseller. Then I received in mail and here's the kicker - doesn't fit my fat fingers lol. It's a 5. I'm normally a 5 in Tiffany but this ring cuts off all the circulation. Only finger it sits on is my pinkie but then its hella loose. What should I do? My sister says I can put it on chain and wear it around my neck but its not the same.



This doesn't really help your situation but it's not your fat fingers! I'm also a size five and the Arty five got stuck on my finger.


----------



## Glamnatic

mayski said:


> I was soooo ecstatic to get red 'love' arty ring thru a reseller. Then I received in mail and here's the kicker - doesn't fit my fat fingers lol. It's a 5. I'm normally a 5 in Tiffany but this ring cuts off all the circulation. Only finger it sits on is my pinkie but then its hella loose. What should I do? My sister says I can put it on chain and wear it around my neck but its not the same.



Maybe you can take then to a jeweler to see if he can make it fit, if that doesn't work sell it you can get a good deal out of it


----------



## mayski

It's so beautiful, I don't want the jeweller have to cut it or alter it. Maybe as I get older my fat fingers will shrink? Lol
Fyi, I'm kinda embarrassed to say I bought it for $400 from oversea reseller...so I feel like I have to wear somehow!


----------



## catmomo

mayski said:


> It's so beautiful, I don't want the jeweller have to cut it or alter it. Maybe as I get older my fat fingers will shrink? Lol
> Fyi, I'm kinda embarrassed to say I bought it for $400 from oversea reseller...so I feel like I have to wear somehow!


that's a total bummer!
i would try to resell it because these rings are meant to be worn and enjoyed.
it might be too chunky around a necklace chain.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

msmeow said:


> I noticed this too. The difference was that the turquoise in the picture for £90 was the turquoise tiffany, not the one with the blue veins (even though they were sending the turquoise tiffany to people who were buying the turquoise with the blue veins)  ... yeah I'm confused too.





laica said:


> Ah that explains it sort of, although, sending tiffany turquoise to people wanting blue veins doesn't make sense if the tiffany was for a higher price. How strange!!! See I missed the start of the NAP sale, so I'm guessing the two turquoise types were listed separately, and then whatever was getting sent out later on.
> 
> You're right, it is confusing!! At least I wasn't imagining it though haha



So to solve the confusion...on all the NAP sites they had the model wearing the tiffany turquoise ring and pictured the blue with the veins being sold. The US site sold the blue with the veins, the Asia Pacific site sent out "ALL" tiffany turquoise and the UK site had a mix of both. The tiffany turquoise blue was old stock. So that is why ppl who ordered from the UK got one or the other. Hope that clears up the confusion. I ordered mine from the Asia Pacific site because I knew they only sent out the tiffany blue (that is the one I wanted)  even though they had the blue with veins showing in the picturel.


----------



## <3 purses

I can't seem to get to NAP uk or any other sites except US site on my mobile. Please help. Thanks ladies


----------



## ohitsjen

<3 purses said:


> I can't seem to get to NAP uk or any other sites except US site on my mobile. Please help. Thanks ladies



On the mobile website, if you click on the region that you're on (if you scroll to the bottom, you should see this), then it allows you to select whichever site you want. I'd provide more exact details, but I haven't got my phone on me at the moment, but hope you can follow!


----------



## laica

yoyotomatoe said:


> So to solve the confusion...on all the NAP sites they had the model wearing the tiffany turquoise ring and pictured the blue with the veins being sold. The US site sold the blue with the veins, the Asia Pacific site sent out "ALL" tiffany turquoise and the UK site had a mix of both. The tiffany turquoise blue was old stock. So that is why ppl who ordered from the UK got one or the other. Hope that clears up the confusion. I ordered mine from the Asia Pacific site because I knew they only sent out the tiffany blue (that is the one I wanted)  even though they had the blue with veins showing in the picturel.



Ahh thank you for that! That makes sense now  I wanted the tiffany turquoise, and I guess I was just lucky to have been sent the one I wanted from the UK site!! It is a bit confusing with the ones in the picture not necessarily being the one you will be sent! I didn't know about different sites having different turquoise how strange! Guess I was very lucky to have got the one I wanted since it was old stock! I don't feel quite as bad about paying a little more now  

Thank you for clearing up the confusion! All makes sense now!


----------



## soleilbrun

mayski said:


> It's so beautiful, I don't want the jeweller have to cut it or alter it. Maybe as I get older my fat fingers will shrink? Lol
> Fyi, I'm kinda embarrassed to say I bought it for $400 from oversea reseller...so I feel like I have to wear somehow!


 
At that price you don't want to invest more to have it cut etc. I suggest using it as a scarf ring. Too bad it's not my size, that is on my arty wishlist!


----------



## _lili_

msmeow said:


> I noticed this too. The difference was that the turquoise in the picture for £90 was the turquoise tiffany, not the one with the blue veins (even though they were sending the turquoise tiffany to people who were buying the turquoise with the blue veins)  ... yeah I'm confused too.



I called NAP and they had a red Arty ring in my size but because the sale finished they said I can only buy it full price


----------



## _lili_

catmomo said:


> hi there,
> 
> i don't have my tags anymore, so i'm not sure what the product code is but the veins are definitely not gold - it is more of a grey/marble-y shade.
> by base colour, did you mean the turquoise? i think it is slightly different.





laica said:


> Hello, I just received my turquoise arty ring (with grey veins) from NAP today, I'm not sure what the product code is, but I'll just tell you what is printed on my tag
> 
> 312971 - 662
> 
> I hope this helps!





tnt134 said:


> Hey guys, I just post this for those who might want to know the code of the Tiffany blue arty. G'luck finding one )



Thanks to all for the info! That was very useful. I tried getting the Tiffany arty through NAP customer service and they don't have turquoise in my size in either style code.


----------



## msmeow

_lili_ said:


> I called NAP and they had a red Arty ring in my size but because the sale finished they said I can only buy it full price



 what a shame. I have been stalking my wishlist hoping a couple of the colours come back into stock... I guess that will not be happening now so I can stop doing that and go back to living my life!


----------



## catmomo

msmeow said:


> what a shame. I have been stalking my wishlist hoping a couple of the colours come back into stock... I guess that will not be happening now so I can stop doing that and go back to living my life!


what colour/s did you have on your wishlist?


----------



## laica

_lili_ said:


> I called NAP and they had a red Arty ring in my size but because the sale finished they said I can only buy it full price



That's not good, I've been stalking NAP too hoping some other rings might come back in stock, but if that's what they're doing then, I might as well leave it. Since there's no panic! What are they going to be doing with it then since they are supposed to not be stocking them anymore. Surely they'd rather someone buy it, than have it floating around the stockroom. 

Hopefully they might be putting it and others on the outnet for a little less than retail


----------



## dioraddict15

laica said:


> That's not good, I've been stalking NAP too hoping some other rings might come back in stock, but if that's what they're doing then, I might as well leave it. Since there's no panic! What are they going to be doing with it then since they are supposed to not be stocking them anymore. Surely they'd rather someone buy it, than have it floating around the stockroom.
> 
> Hopefully they might be putting it and others on the outnet for a little less than retail



I also emailed NAP UK to ask about any possible returns of size 8 coral or navy and was told no chance as the sale is over and they're not restocking these rings.


----------



## laica

dioraddict15 said:


> I also emailed NAP UK to ask about any possible returns of size 8 coral or navy and was told no chance as the sale is over and they're not restocking these rings.



I'd love to know what they are going to be doing with all of the returned rings. If they aren't selling them, where are they going to go? There's still some colours I'd love to get my hands on before they discontinue the lot for some new colours. (I'm guessing there's going to be new colours, since some sites are still stocking the rings for £200+)


----------



## Glamnatic

laica said:


> I'd love to know what they are going to be doing with all of the returned rings. If they aren't selling them, where are they going to go? There's still some colours I'd love to get my hands on before they discontinue the lot for some new colours. (I'm guessing there's going to be new colours, since some sites are still stocking the rings for £200+)



Im sure some of them will appear on theoutnet


----------



## _lili_

laica said:


> That's not good, I've been stalking NAP too hoping some other rings might come back in stock, but if that's what they're doing then, I might as well leave it. Since there's no panic! What are they going to be doing with it then since they are supposed to not be stocking them anymore. Surely they'd rather someone buy it, than have it floating around the stockroom.
> 
> Hopefully they might be putting it and others on the outnet for a little less than retail



I guess they will sell them on outnet when you least expect it. So annoying as the eBay scalpers seem to have gotten more than one in each size and we can't get even one we've been stalking for weeks


----------



## msmeow

catmomo said:


> what colour/s did you have on your wishlist?



The red and the cream. I managed to buy a blue, pink and 'tiffany' turquoise ... I guess I should be happy with that . They are the only artys I own so I'll see how much wear I get out of them.


----------



## OrangeSherbet

Yoyotomatoe, do you still have the Arty turquoise with blue veins? It seems the Tiffany turquoise (with grey veins) is the more popular one, but I'm really liking my turquoise with blue veins. It gives off cheerful vibes, haha. I've already got my Coral with grey veins so I appreciate the variety. 
To all Arty hunters, hope you'll find one to your liking soon.


----------



## Jxuul

Hey guys! This thread is so enjoyable.. 
I hope though that someone can help me find my dream ring for 1.5 years now.
Posted a while back and still looking for the ysl arty "cipria" in size 7 or 8.
If anyone sees one or knows someone who is willing to sell theirs or trade for any of my arty rings please let me know!!
You guys are the best!

Picture attached related! It's the cipria colour! 

Smiles!!


----------



## jooriargh

Glamnatic said:


> Updated arty ring collection:
> First the silver artys: ice, cipria, mint and honey artys
> View attachment 2262981
> 
> 
> Blue artys: marine, lapis, azure and turquoise
> View attachment 2262982
> 
> 
> Red and pink artys: red, love arty (cerise), pink or quartz arty and coral.
> View attachment 2262983
> 
> 
> Black, cream and gold artys:
> View attachment 2262984
> 
> 
> Group shot!
> View attachment 2262985
> 
> 
> Well no more arty rings for me, unless I can find a purple stone arty



WOW love love your Artys!!

This is my current collection  http://instagram.com/p/cnjwSsuuh2/


----------



## catmomo

jooriargh said:


> WOW love love your Artys!!
> 
> This is my current collection  http://instagram.com/p/cnjwSsuuh2/


amazing collection! love the earrings too!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Jxuul said:


> Hey guys! This thread is so enjoyable..
> I hope though that someone can help me find my dream ring for 1.5 years now.
> Posted a while back and still looking for the ysl arty "cipria" in size 7 or 8.
> If anyone sees one or knows someone who is willing to sell theirs or trade for any of my arty rings please let me know!!
> You guys are the best!
> 
> Picture attached related! It's the cipria colour!
> 
> Smiles!!


I have this ring and it is lovely. Good luck as many girls are in search of this rare gem as well.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

OrangeSherbet said:


> Yoyotomatoe, do you still have the Arty turquoise with blue veins? It seems the Tiffany turquoise (with grey veins) is the more popular one, but I'm really liking my turquoise with blue veins. It gives off cheerful vibes, haha. I've already got my Coral with grey veins so I appreciate the variety.
> To all Arty hunters, hope you'll find one to your liking soon.


Hey OrangeSherbet, no I sold it after I received my tiffany blue as that was the one I wanted. The one with the blue veins is pretty also...but I love the tiffany blue and couldn't justify keeping both.


----------



## belldujour90

Hey OrangeSherbet, saks.com has the turquoise with blue veins available now.


----------



## soleilbrun

I received my pink ring today! I was surprised it came with a box and dustbag. The box and dustbag are way too big for the ring but I can store my whole collection in this box. After seeing the cipria, I must add it to my list, thanks ladies (a bit of sarcasm).


----------



## l0vecg

OrangeSherbet said:


> Yoyotomatoe, do you still have the Arty turquoise with blue veins? It seems the Tiffany turquoise (with grey veins) is the more popular one, but I'm really liking my turquoise with blue veins. It gives off cheerful vibes, haha. I've already got my Coral with grey veins so I appreciate the variety.
> To all Arty hunters, hope you'll find one to your liking soon.



gorg! i think i like the pink now.


----------



## l0vecg

jooriargh said:


> WOW love love your Artys!!
> 
> This is my current collection  http://instagram.com/p/cnjwSsuuh2/



amazing!! in love.


----------



## l0vecg

If anyone happens to see a cream in 7 please let me know!! Thank you.


----------



## Fashfash

Hi everyone! I'm looking to purchase an Arty ring off of ebay. I'm having a really hard time with size though. My engagement ring is a size 5 but will only go on my ring finger. Should I buy a 6 or 7 to wear on my middle? Thanks!!


----------



## vanfall

Fashfash said:


> Hi everyone! I'm looking to purchase an Arty ring off of ebay. I'm having a really hard time with size though. My engagement ring is a size 5 but will only go on my ring finger. Should I buy a 6 or 7 to wear on my middle? Thanks!!



hi 
im like u. i have both 5 n 6 and i like the 6 best because it goes comfortably on all my fingers except the ring finger on the left hand (loose). i think size 7 might be big, prob only good for middle and index on the right hand. good luck!


----------



## unoma

soleilbrun said:


> I received my pink ring today! I was surprised it came with a box and dustbag. The box and dustbag are way too big for the ring but I can store my whole collection in this box. After seeing the cipria, I must add it to my list, thanks ladies (a bit of sarcasm).


Ring twins


----------



## unoma

Scored this pink last week


----------



## _lili_

Jxuul said:


> Hey guys! This thread is so enjoyable..
> I hope though that someone can help me find my dream ring for 1.5 years now.
> Posted a while back and still looking for the ysl arty "cipria" in size 7 or 8.
> If anyone sees one or knows someone who is willing to sell theirs or trade for any of my arty rings please let me know!!
> You guys are the best!
> 
> Picture attached related! It's the cipria colour!
> 
> Smiles!!



Hi, can you get your posts up to 10 so that I can send you a PM. I have seen them in plentiful supply at a YSL store but this was a few months ago.


----------



## OrangeSherbet

jooriargh said:


> This is my current collection  http://instagram.com/p/cnjwSsuuh2/



Wow, beautiful collection! We have 5 Arty's in common 



belldujour90 said:


> Hey OrangeSherbet, saks.com has the turquoise with blue veins available now.



Hi belldujour, thanks but I already bought mine from NAP two months ago. At sale price too. I'm loving it 



soleilbrun said:


> I received my pink ring today! I was surprised it came with a box and dustbag. The box and dustbag are way too big for the ring but I can store my whole collection in this box. After seeing the cipria, I must add it to my list, thanks ladies (a bit of sarcasm).



Congrats! Yes, Arty flu is very contagious, haha!



unoma said:


> Scored this pink last week



Congrats! You were one of my enablers here. Especially those announcements about sales


----------



## belldujour90

I'm so sad that I missed the NAP sale!  I've been stalking their site for so long and just when I gave up they went on sale!!! But congrats to everyone that snagged one!


----------



## tastangan

Fashfash said:


> Hi everyone! I'm looking to purchase an Arty ring off of ebay. I'm having a really hard time with size though. My engagement ring is a size 5 but will only go on my ring finger. Should I buy a 6 or 7 to wear on my middle? Thanks!!



I don't think trying to gauge the size of middle finger based on your ring finger size is a good idea. Can you go to a jewelry store and check your exact ring size? But you would probably want to size up from whatever size you are due to the thickness of the band on the Arty ring.


----------



## unoma

Congrats! You were one of my enablers here. Especially those announcements about sales [/QUOTE]

Thank you dear


----------



## emmanuellectr

Got this rose gold arty a while back, when I bought it I though it was black and gold glass, but under light, it's almost a teal blue. But a lovely ring nonetheless


----------



## Fashfash

Ok so I am a size 7 on my index finger and a 6 1/2 on my middle. What size should I order? I heard that some colors run larger or smaller then some? Interested in the blue ( lapis) and the coral. How do these rings run?


----------



## dioraddict15

emmanuellectr said:


> Got this rose gold arty a while back, when I bought it I though it was black and gold glass, but under light, it's almost a teal blue. But a lovely ring nonetheless



Absolutely adore this one, but I missed out on it.


----------



## Louislily

Fashfash said:


> Ok so I am a size 7 on my index finger and a 6 1/2 on my middle. What size should I order? I heard that some colors run larger or smaller then some? Interested in the blue ( lapis) and the coral. How do these rings run?



I have the same sizes (my wedding ring is 6,5 and on my middle finger I need a 7) and I have coral and lapis in 7, because I like to wear them on my middle finger.


----------



## Louislily

dioraddict15 said:


> Absolutely adore this one, but I missed out on it.



+1


----------



## Jxuul

_lili_ said:


> Hi, can you get your posts up to 10 so that I can send you a PM. I have seen them in plentiful supply at a YSL store but this was a few months ago.


Thank you so so so so much for your reply! I certainly will!
You can pm me or send me a email at julixette@gmail.com (i dont know if youre allowed to enter your email adres but you can always contact me there!)
Lots of love!!


----------



## Jxuul

Louislily said:


> I have the same sizes (my wedding ring is 6,5 and on my middle finger I need a 7) and I have coral and lapis in 7, because I like to wear them on my middle finger.


I'm the same as you and went with a 7! Works perfectly fine with me and wearable on both those fingers(for me) so that's what I'd choose!
 Hope I helped a bit!


----------



## Fashfash

Thanks everyone for your advice! I took the plunge and ordered a size 7 in lapis! Ahh! Crossing my fingers it fits and won't be too big!


----------



## Fashfash

So my first arty ring arrived this morning in Lapis size 7! I absolutely love it!! I was having such a hard time with trying to figure out size but to be safe I went with a size 7. I probably could have gotten away with a 6 but didn't want to risk it being too small. For reference my index finger is just shy of being a 7 and the arty ring fits well, not as snug as I would like but it's a good fit. I would say at least for me this ran TTS. I will def order a 6 next time to wear on my middle finger!


----------



## catmomo

Fashfash said:


> So my first arty ring arrived this morning in Lapis size 7! I absolutely love it!! I was having such a hard time with trying to figure out size but to be safe I went with a size 7. I probably could have gotten away with a 6 but didn't want to risk it being too small. For reference my index finger is just shy of being a 7 and the arty ring fits well, not as snug as I would like but it's a good fit. I would say at least for me this ran TTS. I will def order a 6 next time to wear on my middle finger!


Where did you order it from? I don't know anywhere else that stocks these rings except for Saks.


----------



## Fashfash

catmomo said:


> Where did you order it from? I don't know anywhere else that stocks these rings except for Saks.



I ordered it from Ebay. Got it for 199.00. Came with the box and pouch and tags still attached from Net a porter.


----------



## LuLuElle

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=251313084897
Has Anyone bought from this vendor? Authentic?

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## bao_bao

=) my ysl rings


----------



## catmomo

LuLuElle said:


> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=251313084897
> Has Anyone bought from this vendor? Authentic?
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated!


Never purchased from that seller before but it looks authentic from the pictures. Their feedback looks promising too. It looks like it was purchased from Net-A-Porter as it still has the control tags on it. I would say go for it.


----------



## catmomo

bao_bao said:


> =) my ysl rings


ooh i love the first two!


----------



## bao_bao

catmomo said:


> ooh i love the first two!



Thanks!!! =)


----------



## LuLuElle

bao_bao said:


> =) my ysl rings


Love love love!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bao_bao

LuLuElle said:


> Love love love!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks!! =)


----------



## LuLuElle

catmomo said:


> Never purchased from that seller before but it looks authentic from the pictures. Their feedback looks promising too. It looks like it was purchased from Net-A-Porter as it still has the control tags on it. I would say go for it.


Thank you catmomo! I went ahead and got it!!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Fashfash

LuLuElle said:


> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=251313084897
> Has Anyone bought from this vendor? Authentic?
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated!



That is the same seller that I just bought mine from!! I purchased on Friday and had my ring by Saturday afternoon! Absolutely love it!


----------



## LuLuElle

Fashfash said:


> That is the same seller that I just bought mine from!! I purchased on Friday and had my ring by Saturday afternoon! Absolutely love it!


Really?! I'm so happy to read that. Seems like she bought all the arty rings inventory from net-a-porter! Can't wait to get mine. What color did you get?


----------



## Fashfash

LuLuElle said:


> Really?! I'm so happy to read that. Seems like she bought all the arty rings inventory from net-a-porter! Can't wait to get mine. What color did you get?



I'm sure she did! Apparently I missed the huge net-a-porter sale a couple of weeks ago when they were only 86 dollars! Ugh! But for 199.00 it's still a steal considering Saks has them for 290 and above. I bought the Lapis color and I love it! I can now see why these rings are so popular! Enjoy your ring!!


----------



## soleilbrun

cipria arty size 6 for 160 euros. Not my listing.  bargaining is customary on the site.

http://www.videdressing.com/bagues/yves-saint-laurent/p-1576309.html


----------



## <3 purses

ohitsjen said:


> On the mobile website, if you click on the region that you're on (if you scroll to the bottom, you should see this), then it allows you to select whichever site you want. I'd provide more exact details, but I haven't got my phone on me at the moment, but hope you can follow!


Thanks dear, needless to say, I didn't score any arty :'(


----------



## powerfairy

As you can see I am a long-time lurker but have never posted before. Hello everyone and apologies for what is probably a really stupid question. I did several searches of this thread and this topic did come up but I never found the answer. 

I have four gold Arty rings (2 lapis, 1 red and 1 pink) and all have the size stamped above the brand name on the underneath of the ring. I have now bought a newer rose gold coral coloured one and it has no size stamp. Is this a feature of newer models or this colourway? Or have I been conned?

Thanks in advance


----------



## yoyotomatoe

powerfairy said:


> As you can see I am a long-time lurker but have never posted before. Hello everyone and apologies for what is probably a really stupid question. I did several searches of this thread and this topic did come up but I never found the answer.
> 
> I have four gold Arty rings (2 lapis, 1 red and 1 pink) and all have the size stamped above the brand name on the underneath of the ring. I have now bought a newer rose gold coral coloured one and it has no size stamp. Is this a feature of newer models or this colourway? Or have I been conned?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Can you post a picture of the ring. i have not seen or heard of that combo. Post a pic of the back and the front of the ring so we can see this baby.


----------



## vanfall

many pics on NAP site doesnt have the size stamp either.


----------



## powerfairy

yoyotomatoe said:


> Can you post a picture of the ring. i have not seen or heard of that combo. Post a pic of the back and the front of the ring so we can see this baby.



Thank you! Here is one of my blue ones front and back, and then the one I have just bought (not sure of the colourway name to be honest). As you can see the size seems to be on the band rather than on the back of the ring like all my others.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

powerfairy said:


> Thank you! Here is one of my blue ones front and back, and then the one I have just bought (not sure of the colourway name to be honest). As you can see the size seems to be on the band rather than on the back of the ring like all my others.



That's gold and coral not rose gold. Is that the actual photo of your ring. If not where did you get that picture from? It doesn't look fake to me.


----------



## powerfairy

yoyotomatoe said:


> That's gold and coral not rose gold. Is that the actual photo of your ring. If not where did you get that picture from? It doesn't look fake to me.


Yes that is the ring - I bought it on ebay - I asked for extra photographs from the seller and those are them. The reason I mentioned rose gold was that on one of the searches I did on this thread it was mentioned that none of the rose golds at NAP had stamps and this is apparently from the NAP sale. The box and bag look fine and the tags look like NAP tags.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

powerfairy said:


> Yes that is the ring - I bought it on ebay - I asked for extra photographs from the seller and those are them. The reason I mentioned rose gold was that on one of the searches I did on this thread it was mentioned that none of the rose golds at NAP had stamps and this is apparently from the NAP sale. The box and bag look fine and the tags look like NAP tags.



My rose gold and a couple others I have bought rose gold off NAP all have the size stamped into the. Do you have the actual ring on hand? The photos the seller sent you are stock photos and look authentic. But would like to see photos of your actual ring. 

Stamping on YSL rings have changed over time and I have many arty rings that are stamped differently. So post actual photos of your ring taken from you if you have the ring on hand.


----------



## powerfairy

yoyotomatoe said:


> My rose gold and a couple others I have bought rose gold off NAP all have the size stamped into the. Do you have the actual ring on hand? The photos the seller sent you are stock photos and look authentic. But would like to see photos of your actual ring.
> 
> Stamping on YSL rings have changed over time and I have many arty rings that are stamped differently. So post actual photos of your ring taken from you if you have the ring on hand.


No I don't but I will as soon as I get it. Thank you!


----------



## dodgygirl

All the rings I have are stamped with the size too. Will be interesting to see the photo.

I have a question for those who have the azure arty, does the sizing run true or a bit larger/smaller? I just nabbed a sz 4 but I am worried it will be too small. I can wear a sz 5 or 6. The tightest I have is the Tiffany turquoise in sz 5 on my left ring finger with a little room to move.


----------



## powerfairy

Thanks very much for all your help to this grateful lurker. I will post photos when I get them - maybe they will be able to help someone else. I really love these rings. Which is strange because I didn't like them to begin with. Then suddenly I had five and want more!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

dodgygirl said:


> All the rings I have are stamped with the size too. Will be interesting to see the photo.
> 
> I have a question for those who have the azure arty, does the sizing run true or a bit larger/smaller? I just nabbed a sz 4 but I am worried it will be too small. I can wear a sz 5 or 6. The tightest I have is the Tiffany turquoise in sz 5 on my left ring finger with a little room to move.


 I don't have the azure but that sounds like it may be too small for you. I'll be honest, i don't think there really is a rule of thumb as to how sizing will fit. I have have tried multiple rings that are the same in the same size that fit differently all around. I guess you won't really know until you get it. Good luck and can't wait to see your ring!


----------



## powerfairy

I am still  that I lost out on this brand new Love Arty (in my size) for $77 a month ago. Could anyone tell me where is the best place to look or is it more or less a lost cause? I was away on holiday at the time and it had ended hours before I got home. Boo hoo!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

powerfairy said:


> I am still  that I lost out on this brand new Love Arty (in my size) for $77 a month ago. Could anyone tell me where is the best place to look or is it more or less a lost cause? I was away on holiday at the time and it had ended hours before I got home. Boo hoo!


That looks like the red arty to me and not the love...but could be because the pic is so small. However don't think there is a place anyone can suggest, you'll just have to stay on the hunt on ebay.


----------



## powerfairy

yoyotomatoe said:


> That looks like the red arty to me and not the love...but could be because the pic is so small. However don't think there is a place anyone can suggest, you'll just have to stay on the hunt on ebay.


Thank you! The ad describes it as the Valentines one though you most certainly know more than me. I suppose when I was on holiday I got the most beautiful 2013 Balmain bag for next to nothing so it all balances out!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

powerfairy said:


> Thank you! The ad describes it as the Valentines one though you most certainly know more than me. I suppose when I was on holiday I got the most beautiful 2013 Balmain bag for next to nothing so it all balances out!


It very well could be the valentines, just hard to see in the picture. Either way, congrats on your balmain jacket...they are so beautiful..and you are right, it all balances out


----------



## soleilbrun

powerfairy said:


> Thank you! Here is one of my blue ones front and back, and then the one I have just bought (not sure of the colourway name to be honest). As you can see the size seems to be on the band rather than on the back of the ring like all my others.


 
I had a ring with the stamp on the inside. The ring looks good and I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## soleilbrun

powerfairy said:


> I am still  that I lost out on this brand new Love Arty (in my size) for $77 a month ago. Could anyone tell me where is the best place to look or is it more or less a lost cause? I was away on holiday at the time and it had ended hours before I got home. Boo hoo!


 
I think it is the "love" ring released for Valentine's day. It was sold with the red dustbag and love inscribed on the ring, if I recall correctly. As for finding one, you must stalk ebay, bonanza and any other online shops. They are far and few between and we are numerous hopefull buyers. Look into a sniping service next time for auctions you know you can't be infront of your computer.
I know there is one lucky lady on the thread who has 2! Good luck!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

soleilbrun said:


> I think it is the "love" ring released for Valentine's day. It was sold with the red dustbag and love inscribed on the ring, if I recall correctly. As for finding one, you must stalk ebay, bonanza and any other online shops. They are far and few between and we are numerous hopefull buyers. Look into a sniping service next time for auctions you know you can't be infront of your computer.
> I know there is one lucky lady on the thread who has 2! Good luck!


See I wasn't 100% sure if it was the love ring as the pic is too small, but i did too notice the red dust bag so very well could have been the love ring. Sigh...another rarity.


----------



## soleilbrun

yoyotomatoe said:


> See I wasn't 100% sure if it was the love ring as the pic is too small, but i did too notice the red dust bag so very well could have been the love ring. Sigh...another rarity.


 
You managed to swoop up an ice on the down low so I think it could very well be written in the stars that you find a love ring!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

soleilbrun said:


> You managed to swoop up an ice on the down low so I think it could very well be written in the stars that you find a love ring!


Lol..yes this is true...and I got lucky and got a cipria too. What size are you? I'll keep an eye out for you also.


----------



## dodgygirl

yoyotomatoe said:


> I don't have the azure but that sounds like it may be too small for you. I'll be honest, i don't think there really is a rule of thumb as to how sizing will fit. I have have tried multiple rings that are the same in the same size that fit differently all around. I guess you won't really know until you get it. Good luck and can't wait to see your ring!



I agree with you, I will just have to see... I won't be receiving it for a while though because I had to use a forwarding service but I will report back when it finally arrives~ Fingers crossed! Thanks yoyo!


----------



## vanfall

anyone having problems with your finger turning green after wearing these? argh


----------



## yoyotomatoe

vanfall said:


> anyone having problems with your finger turning green after wearing these? argh


I have once with my coral arty but haven't since. It is costume jewellery so I am not surprised.


----------



## vanfall

yoyotomatoe said:


> I have once with my coral arty but haven't since. It is costume jewellery so I am not surprised.



all my 4 rings turn me green  and im not abusing them with sweaty fingers nor water. really annoying


----------



## yoyotomatoe

vanfall said:


> all my 4 rings turn me green  and im not abusing them with sweaty fingers nor water. really annoying



I'm sorry. Your skin is probably more sensitive to fake stuff then mine or others who don't experience that issue. That usually means you can't wear fake anything.


----------



## mayski

vanfall said:


> all my 4 rings turn me green  and im not abusing them with sweaty fingers nor water. really annoying



Hi Vanfall, if you put clear coat of nail polish inside of the ring that contacts your skin, it won't turn your fingers green anymore. I do it to all my athropogie anf zara jewelry.


----------



## Mrs.YSL

vanfall said:


> all my 4 rings turn me green  and im not abusing them with sweaty fingers nor water. really annoying



I have 3 arty ring (red,pink,lapis) and i have no problem like yours...
I love those rings to the max.. And need to add more to my collection.


----------



## vanfall

mayski said:


> Hi Vanfall, if you put clear coat of nail polish inside of the ring that contacts your skin, it won't turn your fingers green anymore. I do it to all my athropogie anf zara jewelry.



good idea! im gonna try that! thnx alot!! i hope it helps cuz i love these rings!


----------



## soleilbrun

yoyotomatoe said:


> Lol..yes this is true...and I got lucky and got a cipria too. What size are you? I'll keep an eye out for you also.


 
Thanks. I can do 7 through 9.


----------



## chicNclassy

anyone know where i can find a lapis in a size 8 or 9?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

chicNclassy said:


> anyone know where i can find a lapis in a size 8 or 9?



Have you tried eBay?


----------



## .pursefiend.

bao_bao said:


> =) my ysl rings




that green is fantastic!


----------



## powerfairy

Here is a closer pic of the Love ring that sold for just over 70 dollars on our local ebay (Sweden). She tried to sell it for 100 dollars but got no takers so dropped the price. It had never been worn and came with original receipt. She said it was the Valentine/Love issue and not the red arty. It just popped up one day while I was on holiday and I missed it by an hour or two as it sold quickly at the lower price.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

powerfairy said:


> Here is a closer pic of the Love ring that sold for just over 70 dollars on our local ebay (Sweden). She tried to sell it for 100 dollars but got no takers so dropped the price. It had never been worn and came with original receipt. She said it was the Valentine/Love issue and not the red arty. It just popped up one day while I was on holiday and I missed it by an hour or two as it sold quickly at the lower price.


Yeah I see it...definitely love arty. I cannot believe no one bought it for $100!


----------



## chicNclassy

yoyotomatoe said:


> Have you tried eBay?



yes i have but none in my size


----------



## richienickel

Just got this arty ring in the mail, could someone help me authenticate it? 

It looks good to me but I'd love a second opinion.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

richienickel said:


> Just got this arty ring in the mail, could someone help me authenticate it?
> 
> It looks good to me but I'd love a second opinion.


If those are actual pictures of  your ring and not stock photos, it looks authentic.


----------



## richienickel

yoyotomatoe said:


> If those are actual pictures of  your ring and not stock photos, it looks authentic.



Yay! thanks so much, I took the photos myself so it is definitely my ring.
Really appreciate your help.


----------



## NY Village Girl

Hi Ladies,
Just curious, is this ring typically worn on the ring finger or middle finger?  I am ordering my first ring (in the two-tone), and just trying to decide which finger to order it for.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

NY Village Girl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just curious, is this ring typically worn on the ring finger or middle finger?  I am ordering my first ring (in the two-tone), and just trying to decide which finger to order it for.  Thanks in advance!


Honestly it really doesn't matter, arty rings look good on all fingers. I wear mine on index, middle or ring. Many prefer ring finger but a bunch of us wear it wherever it fits.


----------



## NY Village Girl

yoyotomatoe said:


> Honestly it really doesn't matter, arty rings look good on all fingers. I wear mine on index, middle or ring. Many prefer ring finger but a bunch of us wear it wherever it fits.



Thanks for the info.  I think I will plan on wearing on the ring finger, but it's nice that's it's such a versatile piece.


----------



## _lili_

powerfairy said:


> Here is a closer pic of the Love ring that sold for just over 70 dollars on our local ebay (Sweden). She tried to sell it for 100 dollars but got no takers so dropped the price. It had never been worn and came with original receipt. She said it was the Valentine/Love issue and not the red arty. It just popped up one day while I was on holiday and I missed it by an hour or two as it sold quickly at the lower price.



Wow what a bargain! Sorry to hear you missed out  I wonder what size it was.


----------



## Christine2013

Does anyone know where I can still buy a new arty in Australia or online? Thanks.


----------



## ohitsjen

Christine2013 said:


> Does anyone know where I can still buy a new arty in Australia or online? Thanks.



Not sure where in Australia you are, but if you are in Sydney, the David Jones Elizabeth St has them, otherwise eBay has a lot that people bought from the Net-A-Porter sale in recent months. Cultstatus also has them, they're based in Perth, but their website is undergoing some redesigning, so best to call them, they're really good about sending pricelists/stocklists with sizes and things, I've found.


----------



## Seraphyna

I just bought an arty ring but it did not come with a pouch. Is it normal? Or did the sales assistant forgot to put it in. 

But when he was taking new rings out for me to try on, the rings were contained in small clear plastic bags. Ugh. Now I'm wondering if I need to go back to ask for the pouch.


----------



## Christine2013

ohitsjen said:


> Not sure where in Australia you are, but if you are in Sydney, the David Jones Elizabeth St has them, otherwise eBay has a lot that people bought from the Net-A-Porter sale in recent months. Cultstatus also has them, they're based in Perth, but their website is undergoing some redesigning, so best to call them, they're really good about sending pricelists/stocklists with sizes and things, I've found.


Hi ohitsjen, Thanks for your suggestion. I am in Brisbane and contacted Cultstatus via email. They have a few colours and sizes and the price is AU$320 plus $20 shipping - a little pricey for me right now.


----------



## Christine2013

Just spotted this pink arty on ebay. Could someone please let me know whether it is authentic. Thank you.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Yves-Sai...U_FashionJewellery&hash=item4d11bc11d5&_uhb=1


----------



## unoma

Christine2013 said:


> Just spotted this pink arty on ebay. Could someone please let me know whether it is authentic. Thank you.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Yves-Sai...U_FashionJewellery&hash=item4d11bc11d5&_uhb=1


Looks good to me


----------



## Christine2013

unoma said:


> Looks good to me


Hi unoma, thanks very much for your prompt response. Kind regards


----------



## chicNclassy

Seraphyna said:


> I just bought an arty ring but it did not come with a pouch. Is it normal? Or did the sales assistant forgot to put it in.
> 
> But when he was taking new rings out for me to try on, the rings were contained in small clear plastic bags. Ugh. Now I'm wondering if I need to go back to ask for the pouch.



I'm assuming you bought it at a YSL boutique? When I bought mine, they were in small plastic bags as well when I was trying them on but once I purchased them, the SA included the dust bag and box (the new black ones that just say Saint Laurent on them) so if you really want a dustbag, I would say to call up your SA and ask.


----------



## georgialouisej

Hey, I'm new to Purseforum, but I saw this blue Arty ring on eBay http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-YVES...25?pt=AU_FashionJewellery&hash=item3f29503d7d, does anyone know how to tell if it's authentic or not? Or where I can buy one that is authentic?

Thankyou.


----------



## catmomo

georgialouisej said:


> Hey, I'm new to Purseforum, but I saw this blue Arty ring on eBay http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-YVES...25?pt=AU_FashionJewellery&hash=item3f29503d7d, does anyone know how to tell if it's authentic or not? Or where I can buy one that is authentic?
> 
> Thankyou.


In Australia, you can get them from David Jones (select stores) and Cultstatus. Obviously there is also Ebay and Gumtree too.


----------



## georgialouisej

Catmomo, I was under the impression that the Arty ring had been discontinued so really, I would only be able to purchase it off eBay or Gumtree? Also where I live, I don't have access to either Cultstatus or David Jones and neither of them have it online.


----------



## d_kong0719

Hi everyone, new to the forum.
Currently trying to track down the cipria ring in size 6 or 7 but having no luck at all.
After travelling in London and Paris, many shops only have them in size 4 and 5 =(
If any one sees one for sale please let me know, I don't mind paying a little bit more


----------



## MissPrissyPoo

Hi everyone! New to the thread. I love the gold/silver- honey artsy ring at saks. I wonder if its a saks exclusive?


----------



## Seraphyna

Hi chicNclassy,

Thank you for the reply


----------



## ohitsjen

georgialouisej said:


> Catmomo, I was under the impression that the Arty ring had been discontinued so really, I would only be able to purchase it off eBay or Gumtree? Also where I live, I don't have access to either Cultstatus or David Jones and neither of them have it online.


If you email or call Cultstatus they will send you stock information. Saks Fifth Avenue also ships to Australia at a flat rate of 10AUD at the moment I believe. 



MissPrissyPoo said:


> Hi everyone! New to the thread. I love the gold/silver- honey artsy ring at saks. I wonder if its a saks exclusive?


It's gorgeous! I'm so sad, I'm pretty sure I saw it on the US NAP site during sale, but I didn't buy it because shipping is $50 to Australia! Regretting it now as I'm seeing it pop up for much more on eBay. I think cricket-fashion and some select boutiques also sold it at some point, if you were wondering


----------



## Gingerkeung

D_kong0719, where /what shops have u visited in London n Paris?  My fried is gaping there and would ask her have a try.


----------



## Gingerkeung

d_kong0719 said:


> Hi everyone, new to the forum.
> Currently trying to track down the cipria ring in size 6 or 7 but having no luck at all.
> After travelling in London and Paris, many shops only have them in size 4 and 5 =(
> If any one sees one for sale please let me know, I don't mind paying a little bit more


where /what shops have u visited in London n Paris? My fried is gaping there and would ask her have a try.


----------



## d_kong0719

Hi Gingerkeung, 
In london i looked around Harrods,Selfridges, Harvey Nicholls and YSL.
In paris just 3 YSL shops.

Harvery Nicholls and all the YSL shops have them in size 4 and 5.
One YSL shop has one in size 8 in their warehouse.

Apparently theres no more stock in 5-6 in YSL's in Europe


----------



## Gingerkeung

d_kong0719 said:


> Hi Gingerkeung,
> In london i looked around Harrods,Selfridges, Harvey Nicholls and YSL.
> In paris just 3 YSL shops.
> 
> Harvery Nicholls and all the YSL shops have them in size 4 and 5.
> One YSL shop has one in size 8 in their warehouse.
> 
> Apparently theres no more stock in 5-6 in YSL's in Europe


 
Thank YOU.


----------



## Seraphyna

I was in Paris last week and there were tons of ysl rings in the boutique. On the arty ring tray, I picked up sizes from 6-8. For the few designs I liked, they all had size 7 ( which is my size) .

Good luck to those who are going Paris!


----------



## d_kong0719

Looking for the specific Cipria one =(


----------



## _lili_

d_kong0719 said:


> Hi everyone, new to the forum.
> Currently trying to track down the cipria ring in size 6 or 7 but having no luck at all.
> After travelling in London and Paris, many shops only have them in size 4 and 5 =(
> If any one sees one for sale please let me know, I don't mind paying a little bit more



Do you live in Europe?


----------



## Gingerkeung

Seraphyna said:


> I was in Paris last week and there were tons of ysl rings in the boutique. On the arty ring tray, I picked up sizes from 6-8. For the few designs I liked, they all had size 7 ( which is my size) .
> 
> Good luck to those who are going Paris!


 
What boutique have u visited?


----------



## d_kong0719

_lili_ said:


> Do you live in Europe?



Hi, yeah I live in England


----------



## Seraphyna

I went to the one at FSH


----------



## Gingerkeung

Seraphyna said:


> I went to the one at FSH


Thanks


----------



## _lili_

d_kong0719 said:


> Hi, yeah I live in England



Ok I'm in Paris right now and it seems they only have sizes 4 & 5 in the cipria ring. I will ask them to check on their system tomorrow in all of Europe.

They have all sizes in the Tiffany turquoise colour. However, all the rings I've seen seem to have the stone smaller than the settting (there are gaps in between). They also have silver with purple stone (not sure what sizes).


----------



## maloneyxo

Hello, I'm new to this forum - I've wanted an Arty ring for ages but now I can't find any online in the UK. Are they no longer in production with the brand's move to Saint Laurent? Thanks in advance


----------



## Gingerkeung

_lili_ said:


> Ok I'm in Paris right now and it seems they only have sizes 4 & 5 in the cipria ring. I will ask them to check on their system tomorrow in all of Europe.
> 
> They have all sizes in the Tiffany turquoise colour. However, all the rings I've seen seem to have the stone smaller than the settting (there are gaps in between). They also have silver with purple stone (not sure what sizes).


Thank you so much for the information.


----------



## d_kong0719

Just wandering for you that all have the Cipria ring, did it come with a pouch?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

d_kong0719 said:


> Just wandering for you that all have the Cipria ring, did it come with a pouch?


 Mine did...all my arty rings came with a pouch.


----------



## Louislily

On the one day I could sleep in a bit The Outnet throws two Arty's online, grrr! I managed to get the purple gold one luckily as I don't wear silver, but there was also a silver brown one.

I think the purple one will be to big, how do you guys solve that problem with your rings?


----------



## _lili_

d_kong0719 said:


> Hi, yeah I live in England



Ok I could only find sizes 4 & 5 in cipria in Paris. I have the product code for the ring in case you can find a boutique which can check their system to see who might have it. The people in Paris weren't able to help me unfortunately. 

050/002/004
304215 Y1616
1093 05
Barcode: 8049519738

This is for a size 5.


----------



## _lili_

d_kong0719 said:


> Just wandering for you that all have the Cipria ring, did it come with a pouch?



In Paris, they don't give you a pouch anymore. Just the box.


----------



## vintagerose

Does anyone know where I can find the silver/purple ring outside of Europe... man, I wish I lived in Paris!


----------



## Aangypants

Im super confused! So are the rings being discontinued ? I have 2 already but definitely want to expand if they are!  Thanks


----------



## d_kong0719

Its fine now, i finally got the cipria today!
Like _lili_ said, i only got the box and some black tissue wrapping paper with mine.


----------



## lingtsui

So sad I missed the NAP sale 
And so I have to pay the full price of $290... but it is now or never because they have stopped making this ring.

The sales representative at the YSL boutique in my area said they are no longer making the Arty ring because the designer of the ring no longer designs for YSL.
The store had the ring pulled from the showroom and when I asked to look at them, they took it out from the back storage area.
All Saks and NM stores also took them out of the showrooms ...you can only buy them online.

You can still call the YSL boutiques because they have some available but in limited quantity in the popular sizes.

I am a size 7 and asked what they had in a 7 and these following 2 YSL boutiques had the most colors available in a size 7:
Costa Mesa, CA store (picture on top) and the Las Vegas store (picture on bottom)


----------



## lingtsui

Also, the Houston YSL store still has the black with silver band, green stone with silver band, pink with silver band, coral with gold band, turquoise with gold band, wood with gold band, amber with silver band... and that is all I can remember.

Good luck!


----------



## Linniez88

In Australia it's impossible to find these rings! 

I've only seen a few on Saks Fifth avenue website. I'm looking for a particular ring and wonder if anyone can help point me to where or how I can get my hands on one please? 

http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...61-ysl-arty-rings-thread-image-2979053097.jpg


----------



## d_kong0719

Linniez88 said:


> In Australia it's impossible to find these rings!
> 
> I've only seen a few on Saks Fifth avenue website. I'm looking for a particular ring and wonder if anyone can help point me to where or how I can get my hands on one please?
> 
> http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...61-ysl-arty-rings-thread-image-2979053097.jpg



Thats the Cipria ring, most places only have size 4 and 5 left.
Luckily I managed to get a size 7 but took me a few months and bought it from someone who got the wrong size!


----------



## _lili_

Does anyone know where I can find this ring in size 7 (or 6)?

http://cdna.lystit.com/photos/2012/...g-product-2-3059475-343692143_large_flex.jpeg


----------



## Pink_Glitter

Can anyone tell me if the last of the Arty rings changed size/thickness?
I just got one from eBay and it's physically smaller and the back band isn't as wide as my other 3..worried about authenticity, can anyone help please


----------



## Pink_Glitter

And the front


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Pink_Glitter said:


> Can anyone tell me if the last of the Arty rings changed size/thickness?
> I just got one from eBay and it's physically smaller and the back band isn't as wide as my other 3..worried about authenticity, can anyone help please


 Yes they have changed. Newer ones are thinner.


----------



## Pink_Glitter

Oh thankgod! I thought maybe I had purchased a fake! So it looks authentic then in line with the newer ones ?


----------



## Pink_Glitter

Here are my 4 babies.
I also have a purple one on the way!
Desperately wanting a dark green and the love arty 
I'm new to the forums and have loved looking at all your gorgeous pictures!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Pink_Glitter said:


> Oh thankgod! I thought maybe I had purchased a fake! So it looks authentic then in line with the newer ones ?



Yes it's find. And welcome to TPF!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I was lucky enough to snap 2 arty rings during the NAP sale. I am still in search of the silver /purple and the silver/green but this is my current collection


----------



## unoma

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I was lucky enough to snap 2 arty rings during the NAP sale. I am still in search of the silver /purple and the silver/green but this is my current collection



Wow, congrats girl


----------



## .pursefiend.

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I was lucky enough to snap 2 arty rings during the NAP sale. I am still in search of the silver /purple and the silver/green but this is my current collection




top left is an arty too? never seen that one before. lovely collection


----------



## Livinstella

Beautiful ! You wear
 different one every day ?


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

.pursefiend. said:


> top left is an arty too? never seen that one before. lovely collection



Sorry, top left is a YSL ring but not an arty, it was from the same collection as the tiger eye ring which i really love but haven't been able to find one in my size


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Sorry, top left is a YSL ring but not an arty, it was from the same collection as the tiger eye ring which i really love but haven't been able to find one in my size



Very gorgeous and unique! Can you take mod shot for us.


----------



## Louislily

My newest addition, no. 6, purple with gold


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

yoyotomatoe said:


> Very gorgeous and unique! Can you take mod shot for us.



Here you go


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Louislily said:


> My newest addition, no. 6, purple with gold



Lovely. Congrats


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Here you go



Very pretty! And love all the accessories in the background


----------



## annieahhx

Does anyone know any other websites to purchase the rings aside from Ebay? I LOVE the arty rings but they are so difficult to hunt down!

Thanks!


----------



## DesignerNewbie

I'm currently in Paris - went to the FSH store today which had a nice selection, but the sizes were limited (especially 6 and 7). Galeries Lafayette no longer stocks them unfortunately. 

I did get the turquoise ring in the 7 but am looking for another. Are there any other stores that sell them here?


----------



## .pursefiend.

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Sorry, top left is a YSL ring but not an arty, it was from the same collection as the tiger eye ring which i really love but haven't been able to find one in my size



it's beautiful!


----------



## pringirl

My YSL artsy ring


----------



## yoyotomatoe

pringirl said:


> My YSL artsy ring



Beautiful!!!


----------



## pringirl

Thank you yoyotomatoe


----------



## lingtsui

I have been trying to buy some arty rings on ebay since I cannot find them at the stores. But I am still new to this so I have trouble identifying if it is real or fake.

I posted on the YSL authenticate thread but did not get a response.
I was hoping one of you lovely ladies can help!

This seller has two YSL arty rings that she is selling and I noticed in both of the rings when you look at the backside of the gold band, there is a circular indentation around the same area. I just find that kind of odd. Does anyone else have that on their rings? Please help?

Here is the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271303061047?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

And here is the information of the other ring this seller listed http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Y...4846499?pt=Gemstone_Rings&hash=item3f2a6ed623

Thank you so much in advance!!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

lingtsui said:


> I have been trying to buy some arty rings on ebay since I cannot find them at the stores. But I am still new to this so I have trouble identifying if it is real or fake.
> 
> I posted on the YSL authenticate thread but did not get a response.
> I was hoping one of you lovely ladies can help!
> 
> This seller has two YSL arty rings that she is selling and I noticed in both of the rings when you look at the backside of the gold band, there is a circular indentation around the same area. I just find that kind of odd. Does anyone else have that on their rings? Please help?
> 
> Here is the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271303061047?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> And here is the information of the other ring this seller listed http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Y...4846499?pt=Gemstone_Rings&hash=item3f2a6ed623
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!!


Both look good!


----------



## lingtsui

yoyotomatoe said:


> Both look good!


Thank you so much!


----------



## pringirl

lingtsui said:


> I have been trying to buy some arty rings on ebay since I cannot find them at the stores. But I am still new to this so I have trouble identifying if it is real or fake.
> 
> I posted on the YSL authenticate thread but did not get a response.
> I was hoping one of you lovely ladies can help!
> 
> This seller has two YSL arty rings that she is selling and I noticed in both of the rings when you look at the backside of the gold band, there is a circular indentation around the same area. I just find that kind of odd. Does anyone else have that on their rings? Please help?
> 
> Here is the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271303061047?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> And here is the information of the other ring this seller listed http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Y...4846499?pt=Gemstone_Rings&hash=item3f2a6ed623
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!!



I vote for the dark blue one


----------



## babyj768

michellelimmy9 said:


> Hi everyone, Idk why but my account has been banned, so I made a new one. Thought I share some infos about artys which I found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2259868
> 
> So these are some available artys at Costa Rica, California SLP boutiques. They do ship worldwide with a $50 flat shipping rate.


Do they have an online site? I would love to order thanks


----------



## vintagerose

Hi ladies! 

Does anyone know whether an arty being sold in a black "Saint Laurent Paris" box + dustbag is authentic or not? All my previous rings have come in the white YSL boxes... thanks!


----------



## babyj768

lingtsui said:


> So sad I missed the NAP sale
> And so I have to pay the full price of $290... but it is now or never because they have stopped making this ring.
> 
> The sales representative at the YSL boutique in my area said they are no longer making the Arty ring because the designer of the ring no longer designs for YSL.
> The store had the ring pulled from the showroom and when I asked to look at them, they took it out from the back storage area.
> All Saks and NM stores also took them out of the showrooms ...you can only buy them online.
> 
> You can still call the YSL boutiques because they have some available but in limited quantity in the popular sizes.
> 
> I am a size 7 and asked what they had in a 7 and these following 2 YSL boutiques had the most colors available in a size 7:
> Costa Mesa, CA store (picture on top) and the Las Vegas store (picture on bottom)


How long ago did you get these? Do you think they still have some in Costa Mesa?? Of maybe Vegas??


----------



## babyj768

I want another arty ring!!! Anyone know where I can get a really good deal???


----------



## soleilbrun

vintagerose said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Does anyone know whether an arty being sold in a black "Saint Laurent Paris" box + dustbag is authentic or not? All my previous rings have come in the white YSL boxes... thanks!


 
I've had a few authentic items come in black boxes, when I purchase in europe. Better to verify the item is authentic and not rely only on the box and dustbag.


----------



## vintagerose

soleilbrun said:


> I've had a few authentic items come in black boxes, when I purchase in europe. Better to verify the item is authentic and not rely only on the box and dustbag.



Hi soleilbrun, you are absolutely right, should definitely make sure the ring itself is authentic. As far as I can tell it is, just hadn't come across the black SLP boxes and dustbag for the Arty rings yet. Thanks for your help!


----------



## soleilbrun

vintagerose said:


> Hi soleilbrun, you are absolutely right, should definitely make sure the ring itself is authentic. As far as I can tell it is, just hadn't come across the black SLP boxes and dustbag for the Arty rings yet. Thanks for your help!


 
I'm hapy to hear the ring is athentic. Wear it in good health!


----------



## babyj768

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I was lucky enough to snap 2 arty rings during the NAP sale. I am still in search of the silver /purple and the silver/green but this is my current collection


I love your arty rings collection!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Someone just listed a Cipria arty ring on eBay! Its a size 6. A little too small for my I think. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261337727029

***Not my auction***


----------



## bebedollie

Sharing my 2 cents. I purchased a cipria ring off someone in Thailand on Instagram. I know it sounded sketchy but I wasn't stupid, so I bull crapped about how I sent money but didn't. I received it in the mail but then it was in such poor condition that I had doubts in my head whether it was authentic or not. I decided it wasn't worth it so I mailed it back to @grabityourown which was managed by @tunyakarn. I regret not sending it back via Registered mail because I thought it would take too long and it'll be too pricey so I just shipped it First Class. She is still claiming that she never got it and is still annoying me. I think she received her ring already but still says she didn't so I have to send her money. Please do not buy from her if you see it on Instagram...


----------



## yoyotomatoe

bebedollie said:


> Sharing my 2 cents. I purchased a cipria ring off someone in Thailand on Instagram. I know it sounded sketchy but I wasn't stupid, *so I bull crapped about how I sent money but didn't*. I received it in the mail but then it was in such poor condition that I had doubts in my head whether it was authentic or not. I decided it wasn't worth it so I mailed it back to @grabityourown which was managed by @tunyakarn. I regret not sending it back via Registered mail because I thought it would take too long and it'll be too pricey so I just shipped it First Class. She is still claiming that she never got it and is still annoying me. I think she received her ring already but still says she didn't so I have to send her money. Please do not buy from her if you see it on Instagram...



I'm really confused. You said you sent her money but you didn't? And she sent you the ring?


----------



## bebedollie

yoyotomatoe said:


> I'm really confused. You said you sent her money but you didn't? And she sent you the ring?



Not at first. Basically the transaction didn't go through the first time so I thought might as well receive it first and inspect it, it was really poor so I sent it back to her. I don't like stealing other people's items. Not my style. I hope she receives it because I don't want to be bugged for life..


----------



## yoyotomatoe

bebedollie said:


> Not at first. Basically the transaction didn't go through the first time so I thought might as well receive it first and inspect it, it was really poor so I sent it back to her. I don't like stealing other people's items. Not my style. I hope she receives it because I don't want to be bugged for life..



Well it was dishonest of you to accept a shipment from the seller without making sure the transaction went through first (regardless of if you Paid her after you received the item which I don't know why you would since you wanted to "inspect" the item first). And it wasn't smart of the seller to have shipped to you. Now it looks like you are in the reverse and the seller may be being dishonest with you about not having received the shipment, and you just won't know because you weren't smart enough to get tracking.  Karma is a b**** as they say.


----------



## alishaisabel

xx not allowed


----------



## alishaisabel

Also! Does anyone know of some great stores in NYC to get YSL rings and Isabel Marant sneakers as I am going to be there in February and would like to stock up!


----------



## bebedollie

yoyotomatoe said:


> Well it was dishonest of you to accept a shipment from the seller without making sure the transaction went through first (regardless of if you Paid her after you received the item which I don't know why you would since you wanted to "inspect" the item first). And it wasn't smart of the seller to have shipped to you. Now it looks like you are in the reverse and the seller may be being dishonest with you about not having received the shipment, and you just won't know because you weren't smart enough to get tracking.  Karma is a b**** as they say.





It's actually a very long story, first of all. I didn't want to type out the whole thing. Well the pics she sent me were very low and dim lighted and I read a lot of horrible stories online about oversea transactions. I also got scammed before which is why I won't ever scam anyone else. I was a little skeptical because she's like 19 years old and has almost unlimited amounts of bags and stuff to sell so I didn't know if the stuff was authentic or were they just pictures she took from somewhere else. It wasn'ton ebay where you can open a case or anything. I don't know what'll happen but I got another cipria ring and i hope she gets it back soon. Registered required me to fill out way more info, i also didnt have the time for that during my break and not to mention i taped all over the package, i'll have a very hard time ripping through it and repackaging.  And it'll take her another month to get it instead of two weeks. I thought she'll get it faster. I'm more afraid that someone popped open the package and stole it..  Just warning ppl not to buy things with check or anything especially on instagram lol. Paypal is the way to go! I bought a few ysl rings and bangles on ebay and no problems at all.


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys?  This thread is not in the eBay section, this should not be about transactions or anything else, it's for sharing your love for the Arty rings only.  You should not be attacking one another under any circumstances.  If you have an issue w/ a member PM them.

:back2topic:


----------



## soleilbrun

Here are a few pic of my new to me Love arty ring. I included some family shots also for your viewing pleasure. All I need now is the black/gunmetal and if a cipria crossed my path, I wouldn't turn up my nose.


----------



## miss miniskirt

soleilbrun said:


> Here are a few pic of my new to me Love arty ring. I included some family shots also for your viewing pleasure. All I need now is the black/gunmetal and if a cipria crossed my path, I wouldn't turn up my nose.




That cuff is divine love it very jealous!! Nice collection.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

soleilbrun said:


> Here are a few pic of my new to me Love arty ring. I included some family shots also for your viewing pleasure. All I need now is the black/gunmetal and if a cipria crossed my path, I wouldn't turn up my nose.



Gorgeous collection. I have the black/gunmetal and cipria and those are lovely. I hope you find them.


----------



## soleilbrun

yoyotomatoe said:


> Gorgeous collection. I have the black/gunmetal and cipria and those are lovely. I hope you find them.


 
If you decided to give them to me plus the green one, I would not be mad at you . I brought all my rings with me on vacation and when I returned the customs agent thought I went on a buying spree in the US. He thought he found the mother load of import duties, no such luck!


----------



## soleilbrun

miss miniskirt said:


> That cuff is divine love it very jealous!! Nice collection.


 
Thank you. I did not warm up to it until recently. There is one on the "bay" right now, quite pricey though.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

soleilbrun said:


> If you decided to give them to me plus the green one, I would not be mad at you . I brought all my rings with me on vacation and when I returned the customs agent thought I went on a buying spree in the US. He thought he found the mother load of import duties, no such luck!



Haha that's too funny. Ok Hun I will remember you first . You changed your avatar....nice.


----------



## soleilbrun

yoyotomatoe said:


> Haha that's too funny. Ok Hun I will remember you first . You changed your avatar....nice.


 
You changed yours also. I have to say, I prefer yours!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

soleilbrun said:


> You changed yours also. I have to say, I prefer yours!



Yours is funnier


----------



## .pursefiend.

Are they still carrying them in the store or are these online finds?


----------



## vintagerose

soleilbrun said:


> Here are a few pic of my new to me Love arty ring. I included some family shots also for your viewing pleasure. All I need now is the black/gunmetal and if a cipria crossed my path, I wouldn't turn up my nose.



Congrats on your new ring!! The Love arty is definitely my favourite, I have 3 of them! Good luck in your search for the cipria!


----------



## soleilbrun

vintagerose said:


> Congrats on your new ring!! The Love arty is definitely my favourite, I have 3 of them! Good luck in your search for the cipria!


 
Thank you. If cipria turns up, it'll be a nice surprise!


----------



## soleilbrun

.pursefiend. said:


> Are they still carrying them in the store or are these online finds?


 
Mine are online finds. What are you looking for and what size are you? I see them often. I should post intel when I have it. I'll be better about that.


----------



## .pursefiend.

soleilbrun said:


> Mine are online finds. What are you looking for and what size are you? I see them often. I should post intel when I have it. I'll be better about that.



i have no idea what size i am. the one ysl counter we have here never carried them. i would love something with silver hardware though. if you'd like to pm that would be great. (so we wont clog the thread)


----------



## soleilbrun

arty bracelet size small in coral 140 euros. Not my listing
http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/b...rent/bracelet-arty-dore-en-metal-828468.shtml


----------



## chicNclassy

vintagerose said:


> Hi soleilbrun, you are absolutely right, should definitely make sure the ring itself is authentic. As far as I can tell it is, just hadn't come across the black SLP boxes and dustbag for the Arty rings yet. Thanks for your help!



I think if you buy it at the boutique after the name change, it comes with the black box and dustbag. I bought some rings from the boutique this summer and it came with the black box and dustbag. a few weeks later i purchased some from the NAP sale and i got the white boxes.


----------



## Catsandbags

They are on the outnet.com today ! I grabbed a bubblegum pink and a black/rosegold


----------



## tastangan

It must have sold out pretty fast? I don't see it them now.


----------



## Catsandbags

most likely. I checked out at 10am. they may not have had a lot to begin with.


----------



## mousdioufe

found the perfect color to match my scarf today so happy!!


----------



## mousdioufe

don't mind my dirty mirror!!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Coral arty ring size 7, 160 euros. Sold with dustbag but no box
http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/b...aint-laurent/bague-arty-en-metal-832357.shtml


----------



## vintagerose

chicNclassy said:


> I think if you buy it at the boutique after the name change, it comes with the black box and dustbag. I bought some rings from the boutique this summer and it came with the black box and dustbag. a few weeks later i purchased some from the NAP sale and i got the white boxes.



Hi chicNclassy! Thanks for explaining this to me, now it all makes sense why the ring had the black SLP box instead of the YSL white one. It's hard for me to verify things like this because I don't have a boutique near me, so your help is greatly appreciated. Hope you're enjoying your arty purchases! xx


----------



## Catsandbags

mousdioufe said:


> found the perfect color to match my scarf today so happy!!



Beautiful together. What color is the ring?


----------



## Aluxe

mousdioufe said:


> don't mind my dirty mirror!!!




Gorgeous!


----------



## Glamnatic

mousdioufe said:


> don't mind my dirty mirror!!!




So chic i love it!!!


----------



## mousdioufe

Glamnatic said:


> So chic i love it!!!


  thank you!


----------



## mousdioufe

Catsandbags said:


> Beautiful together. What color is the ring?



good morning, the color is purple


----------



## mousdioufe

purchased this one on ebay


----------



## chicNclassy

vintagerose said:


> Hi chicNclassy! Thanks for explaining this to me, now it all makes sense why the ring had the black SLP box instead of the YSL white one. It's hard for me to verify things like this because I don't have a boutique near me, so your help is greatly appreciated. Hope you're enjoying your arty purchases! xx



I'm glad I could help!


----------



## Catsandbags

My new babies


----------



## chicNclassy

do you think there will be any artys on net a porter this year for the sale? i was able to snag a few the last time and would like some more


----------



## soleilbrun

mousdioufe said:


> don't mind my dirty mirror!!!


 


mousdioufe said:


> purchased this one on ebay


 You are on a roll. They are both lovely. I'd like to see what scarf you pair the black one with.



Catsandbags said:


> My new babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2428767
> 
> View attachment 2428768


 Fancy meeting you here! Congrats on your new babies.


----------



## Catsandbags

soleilbrun said:


> You are on a roll. They are both lovely. I'd like to see what scarf you pair the black one with.
> 
> 
> Fancy meeting you here! Congrats on your new babies.



Well hi there!


----------



## Frivole88

what a gorgeous scarf and ring. i love the deep purple color. 


mousdioufe said:


> don't mind my dirty mirror!!!


----------



## unoma

Catsandbags said:


> My new babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2428767
> 
> View attachment 2428768



Ring twins


----------



## Catsandbags

unoma said:


> Ring twins


----------



## bbgray

i love these rings, i have six and wear them regularly.. they really do go with everything and can really dress up an outfit!


----------



## bbgray

mousdioufe said:


> found the perfect color to match my scarf today so happy!!


 
that's gorgeous, what colour is that one? i have the silver purple one, i love it!


----------



## soleilbrun

coral arty ring size 7. 190 euros. New with dustbag, box and receipt. Not my listing
http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/b...ent/bague-arty-dore-en-plaque-or-844507.shtml


----------



## mousdioufe

was lucky enough to score few more rings at the store. so sad they discontinued it..


----------



## soleilbrun

green arty ring size 8, sold with dustbag only. 180 euros. Not my listing.

http://www.videdressing.com/bagues/yves-saint-laurent/p-2014881.html


----------



## soleilbrun

Honey arty ring, size 6, 170 euros.
 Not my listing

http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/b...aint-laurent/bague-dore-en-metal-838750.shtml


----------



## birki

My dream arty ring arrived!

Introducing Ms Cipria..


----------



## unoma

birki said:


> My dream arty ring arrived!
> 
> Introducing Ms Cipria..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2441735



Wow, Congrats


----------



## Catsandbags

birki said:


> My dream arty ring arrived!
> 
> Introducing Ms Cipria..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2441735



that's beautiful


----------



## .pursefiend.

birki said:


> my dream arty ring arrived!
> 
> Introducing ms cipria..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2441735



beautiful!


----------



## birki

Thanks all


----------



## abcdancer

Is there a difference between the turquoise color and the "light blue" color? has anyone seen both and can compare? ive always wanted the turquoise one but only see the light blue being sold


----------



## chicNclassy

birki said:


> My dream arty ring arrived!
> 
> Introducing Ms Cipria..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2441735



so gorgeous! this is my dream arty too! hopefully one day i can have it as well.


----------



## Louislily

abcdancer said:


> Is there a difference between the turquoise color and the "light blue" color? has anyone seen both and can compare? ive always wanted the turquoise one but only see the light blue being sold



Yes there is a small difference; one has darker blue veins while the other is only light blue with white veins.. I only have the one with darker blue veins!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

abcdancer said:


> Is there a difference between the turquoise color and the "light blue" color? has anyone seen both and can compare? ive always wanted the turquoise one but only see the light blue being sold



Here you go


----------



## mynameisjenny

I've been searching for an Arty ring for at least half a year now, it's incredibly hard to find where I live and the only place that stocks them only has big sizes (they also don't know anything about smaller sizes and just shrugged me off saying they don't know anything about size 4 or 5). So I waited till i was in nyc (currently as I type this) and went to woodbury commons outlet and found a collection of arty rings all size 4 and only one size 5! I got the silver hardware with the gold stone, however at this place they don't provide you with a box, they just slipped it into a paper pouch and into a bag. I have the receipt but still I wished I had the box with it too.


----------



## tastangan

That's lucky of you. When I was at the ysl outlet there a while ago, they told me that they usually don't have any arty rings because it has been so popular.


----------



## soleilbrun

birki said:


> My dream arty ring arrived!
> 
> Introducing Ms Cipria..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2441735


 Wow, congrats! Intel please.


----------



## ilovedomo

I was wondering if anyone has a valentines day edition arty in a size 7 to sell ?

Thanks


----------



## yoyotomatoe

ilovedomo said:


> I was wondering if anyone has a valentines day edition arty in a size 7 to sell ?
> 
> Thanks



Discussions of buying and selling is not allowed on Tpf. I suggest you try ebay or bonanza, they do pop up every so often. Good luck!!


----------



## bebedollie

mynameisjenny said:


> I've been searching for an Arty ring for at least half a year now, it's incredibly hard to find where I live and the only place that stocks them only has big sizes (they also don't know anything about smaller sizes and just shrugged me off saying they don't know anything about size 4 or 5). So I waited till i was in nyc (currently as I type this) and went to woodbury commons outlet and found a collection of arty rings all size 4 and only one size 5! I got the silver hardware with the gold stone, however at this place they don't provide you with a box, they just slipped it into a paper pouch and into a bag. I have the receipt but still I wished I had the box with it too.



at the ysl store ? what other colors did they have?


----------



## Blingy

Hi, may I know if ysl will adjust the ring size for rings purchased if it becomes tight or loose over time? Hope my question doesn't sound silly


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Blingy said:


> Hi, may I know if ysl will adjust the ring size for rings purchased if it becomes tight or loose over time? Hope my question doesn't sound silly



Unfortunately these rings cannot be resized


----------



## .pursefiend.

We have a Saint Laurent store opening here in the Spring - any chance they will carry arty rings?


----------



## vintagerose

My gunmetal / purple ring finally arrived yesterday!  I've been searching for this one everywhere since I purchased my first Arty about six months ago (and became an Official Arty addict). My collection is complete!


----------



## vesna

I have got my gold/turquoise ring and now I am a member of the Arty group  I do not wear jewlery much, only this large ring or Immortals ring from ManiaMania (large quartz crystal in silver cage). Both rings are statement rings indeed.


----------



## soleilbrun

vesna said:


> I have got my gold/turquoise ring and now I am a member of the Arty group  I do not wear jewlery much, only this large ring or Immortals ring from ManiaMania (large quartz crystal in silver cage). Both rings are statement rings indeed.


 Congratulations! It is beautiful.


----------



## babyyorkie

Loving my blue Arty


----------



## babyyorkie

My red Arty


----------



## Linn_nil

Hi everyone..I'm newbie..recently just got hooked up on arty rings. Anyone is from Singapore? Our outlet at MBS still carries some arty but running out fast &#55357;&#56844;


----------



## michellelimmy9

Linn_nil said:


> Hi everyone..I'm newbie..recently just got hooked up on arty rings. Anyone is from Singapore? Our outlet at MBS still carries some arty but running out fast í*½í¸&#140;




What sizes do you have? Any pictures?


----------



## BDgirl

Linn_nil said:


> Hi everyone..I'm newbie..recently just got hooked up on arty rings. Anyone is from Singapore? Our outlet at MBS still carries some arty but running out fast &#65533;&#65533;



Im not but my friend is. Im thinking of getting 1. How much are they in singapore linn -nil?


----------



## thre6893

Just checking if ysl arty rings came in bigger boxes as well? Thanks!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

thre6893 said:


> Just checking if ysl arty rings came in bigger boxes as well? Thanks!


 yes


----------



## vintagerose

vintagerose said:


> My gunmetal / purple ring finally arrived yesterday!  I've been searching for this one everywhere since I purchased my first Arty about six months ago (and became an Official Arty addict). My collection is complete!



Here she is!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

vintagerose said:


> Here she is!
> 
> View attachment 2465642



Wow that's gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## Linn_nil

michellelimmy9 said:


> What sizes do you have? Any pictures?



The color is silver with gold and antique gold with gold. But as of the sizes, you have to check with the staff


----------



## Linn_nil

BDgirl said:


> Im not but my friend is. Im thinking of getting 1. How much are they in singapore linn -nil?


They are actually on sale now..sgd$280 after 30% discount.


----------



## Linn_nil

These two are the ones which are still available at MBS, Singapore


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Linn_nil

This is my current covets..hope to add in a bangle or two in near future ^.^
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## vintagerose

yoyotomatoe said:


> Wow that's gorgeous. Congrats!



Thanks dear!! I'm very happy to finally have this one!


----------



## soleilbrun

vintagerose said:


> Here she is!
> 
> View attachment 2465642


 


Linn_nil said:


> This is my current covets..hope to add in a bangle or two in near future ^.^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2465966
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 Lovely collection. I hope a cipria one day crosses my path.


----------



## soleilbrun

Small coral arty cuff, 170 euros. Sold with box. There is always room for price negociation. Not my listing.

http://www.videdressing.com/bracelets/yves-saint-laurent/p-2089954.html


----------



## soleilbrun

Purple/silver arty ring size 5. Not my listing

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yves-Sain..._WomensJewellery_Rings_SR&hash=item3a8a2967aa


----------



## Linn_nil

Tts lovely..shall check w e seller. I'm looking for e thicker version either in pink stone or cream. Please help me keep a lookout.


----------



## babyyorkie

Linn_nil said:


> This is my current covets..hope to add in a bangle or two in near future ^.^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2465966
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Great collection...enjoy it&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## rednails

I forgot showing mine: 

http://distilleryimage2.s3.amazonaws.com/560f79fae88611e28ac522000a9f141e_7.jpg
(i tried to put a picture but is not showing :s)


----------



## soleilbrun

rednails said:


> I forgot showing mine:
> 
> http://distilleryimage2.s3.amazonaws.com/560f79fae88611e28ac522000a9f141e_7.jpg
> (i tried to put a picture but is not showing :s)


 Congratulations! You wear it well.


----------



## iamginny

Linn_nil said:


> They are actually on sale now..sgd$280 after 30% discount.



Hi there, is Singapore's YSL still having the Arty ring right now? I kinda look for coral / turquoise color but I'm still undecided on which one to get. It's so hard to get one now.


----------



## Bolt baby

Love them!!


----------



## michellelimmy9

Linn_nil said:


> View attachment 2465925
> View attachment 2465927
> 
> 
> These two are the ones which are still available at MBS, Singapore
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



These are on sale at mbs?? Omg gotta check it out soon!


----------



## Linn_nil

Yup u shd go soon..the SA mentioned that it wld end soon.


----------



## michellelimmy9

Linn_nil said:


> Yup u shd go soon..the SA mentioned that it wld end soon.



Thank you so much for the information!!


----------



## BDgirl

Linn_nil said:


> This is my current covets..hope to add in a bangle or two in near future ^.^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2465966
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Nice collection! I love the cipria one. Too bad they dont come in gold.. coz i find gold arty fits my asian skin tone best.


----------



## alicepp

Hi...pls help me get my fingers on those ysl arty ring. Cant find my size on ebay. Im a size 9. Pls help me find sites where I can order them. Thanks you ladies ...


----------



## themissytots

Didn't see any on the recently ended Net-a-Porter sales. I guess I'm stuck with my current three from NAP previously and will never get the one in gold and black


----------



## mynameisjenny

Wished I could readily get another one!


----------



## soleilbrun

arty bracelet gold with black stone, size small 192.60 euros.

http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/b...rent/arty-bracelet-dore-en-metal-906508.shtml

I would also suggest trying to find it on ebay uk as the seller is located in the uk. You never know and it may be cheaper (or not).


----------



## soleilbrun

Pink arty ring. Size 7, 161.88 euros

http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/b...saint-laurent/ring-rose-en-metal-906490.shtml


----------



## shirlylim

Please help..I'm looking for the arty rings, where can I order?
Thanks.


----------



## shirlylim

birki said:


> My dream arty ring arrived!
> 
> Introducing Ms Cipria..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2441735


Where can get this?
It's sooo beautiful


----------



## MilkyHime

Hi hi! I've finally decided to make an account instead of just lurking around especially when I want to get in on the YSL Arty rings. I'm currently looking for the Valentine Love Edition but its difficult enough as it is to find any arty rings at all. 

I've been looking on eBay and Poshmark and though they're not what I'm looking for maybe they're yours!

Poshmark: http://oi57.tinypic.com/vya3yx.jpg
eBay: http://oi57.tinypic.com/3452a6s.jpg


----------



## fs11

Hey I have been looking at the YSL ring but it runs out of my size. But I have found this really good deal on eBay selling this granite green arty ring at only 70 pounds. You might be interested  

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161231549288


----------



## Glamnatic

Cipria arty ring on sale at eBay!! Sz 4

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131133232110


----------



## ohitsjen

Not my size, but I know this one's HG for some of you ladies, so hopefully one of you guys gets it  Size 5 Valentine's Day/Love Ring

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Yves...U_FashionJewellery&hash=item2c7df8d252&_uhb=1


----------



## Linn_nil

Ahh after a long wait..wish it is a size 7 instead


----------



## MilkyHime

Linn_nil said:


> Ahh after a long wait..wish it is a size 7 instead



Same here ;___; thanks for the heads up though


----------



## Glamnatic

Super rare arty ring in mint Green in sz. 7 for  sale at eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...6049014?pt=Gemstone_Rings&hash=item258b0372f6


 I have this ring and i love it!


----------



## MilkyHime

Glamnatic said:


> Super rare arty ring in mint Green in sz. 7 for  sale at eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...6049014?pt=Gemstone_Rings&hash=item258b0372f6
> 
> 
> I have this ring and i love it!



Ohhhhh so lovely! Too bad $425 is out of my price range >___<;;


----------



## *MJ*

Glamnatic said:


> Super rare arty ring in mint Green in sz. 7 for  sale at eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...6049014?pt=Gemstone_Rings&hash=item258b0372f6
> 
> 
> I have this one too and i love it!




I have this one too!! It's gorg!!


----------



## sylim_08

*MJ* said:


> I have this one too!! It's gorg!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537765



This is really pretty!


----------



## *MJ*

sylim_08 said:


> This is really pretty!




Thanks sweety!! &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;


----------



## Arielle84

started out with 2 ysl arty, 1 pink and 1 blue and i was very satisfied.
however, i lost my pink ring 1 week ago and was super heartbroken. 
its still a mystery till date where/how it disappeared since i really take care of my accessories.

decided to get another 2 rings to compensate my lost pink.
became an obsession and currently on e hunt for more colours


----------



## Arielle84

not too sure if its ok to ask here but if anyone wanna let go their ysl rings in sz 7/8, pls pm me?
thank u in advance!


----------



## gonghe181

Arielle84 said:


> started out with 2 ysl arty, 1 pink and 1 blue and i was very satisfied.
> however, i lost my pink ring 1 week ago and was super heartbroken.
> its still a mystery till date where/how it disappeared since i really take care of my accessories.
> 
> decided to get another 2 rings to compensate my lost pink.
> became an obsession and currently on e hunt for more colours


 
Lve your lapis lazuli arty!  Especially with the pairing of your clic clac!  Gorgeous!  I've been looking for the lapis lazuli for a while now and can't seem to find it anywhere in my size...but I'll keep looking!


----------



## Arielle84

gonghe181 said:


> Lve your lapis lazuli arty!  Especially with the pairing of your clic clac!  Gorgeous!  I've been looking for the lapis lazuli for a while now and can't seem to find it anywhere in my size...but I'll keep looking!



thanks dear, what size are u? if i do see it, i will pm u... cos im always on e lookout for arty rings


----------



## gonghe181

Arielle84 said:


> thanks dear, what size are u? if i do see it, i will pm u... cos im always on e lookout for arty rings


 
Awwwh, thanks sweetie!  I'm a Sz 8, but would be willing to settle for a Sz 7!


----------



## MilkyHime

Heads up! Size 7 silver mint green arty ring that JUST got posted up! Hurry before someone else takes it! http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...reen-cream-ring-7-rare-953338.shtml?no_mobile too bad I need size 8


----------



## xJOLE

Do you gals with multiple rings wear them all in the same size? I have an Arty Oval in a size 6 that fits comfortably on the ring/middle finger on my non dominant (left) hand and is a tight squeeze on my dominant hand. Do you think I would be able to wear a 7 on my right hand?


----------



## MilkyHime

xJOLE said:


> Do you gals with multiple rings wear them all in the same size? I have an Arty Oval in a size 6 that fits comfortably on the ring/middle finger on my non dominant (left) hand and is a tight squeeze on my dominant hand. Do you think I would be able to wear a 7 on my right hand?



If you live near a Saks Fifth Avenue then ill recommend actually going in to try on the arty ring since they're current selling a few and have some in stores to try. You can also call ahead to make sure they have it in stores.


----------



## xJOLE

MilkyHime said:


> If you live near a Saks Fifth Avenue then ill recommend actually going in to try on the arty ring since they're current selling a few and have some in stores to try. You can also call ahead to make sure they have it in stores.


Unfortunately, I'm in Canada and there are no stores here that carry these rings anymore...  Even when my local retailer did, they always sold out very quickly!


----------



## vesna

xJOLE said:


> Unfortunately, I'm in Canada and there are no stores here that carry these rings anymore...  Even when my local retailer did, they always sold out very quickly!





me too   I risked and bought an 8 for my right hand and it is OK, and left non-dominant hand is ok with 7...I guess I could do with 7.5 on the right hand but still it is not bad


----------



## shopla28

Hi Everyone,

Just wondering if they still sell the YSL Arty rings in gold at Neimans or Saks or even the YSL store? 

Shows sold out on Saks...so just wondering if they are discontinuing them? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## shopla28

MilkyHime said:


> If you live near a Saks Fifth Avenue then ill recommend actually going in to try on the arty ring since they're current selling a few and have some in stores to try. You can also call ahead to make sure they have it in stores.


Hi,

Are they still selling the rings at Saks? Are they being discontinued? 

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsky22

Hi looking for a CIPRIA arty ring in 7 or 8, preferably 8 if possible


----------



## Arielle84

gonghe181 said:


> Awwwh, thanks sweetie!  I'm a Sz 8, but would be willing to settle for a Sz 7!



hey babe i saw one for sale!! check ur PM!


----------



## gonghe181

Arielle84 said:


> hey babe i saw one for sale!! check ur PM!


 
Thanks hon!


----------



## zeronohiya

I am really excited to FINALLY join this club. I ordered 2 rings, one in size 7 and one in a size 8 from the saks website yesterday. I am not sure what size I am but with free shipping and 20% off with the friends and family discount, I figured I would order both sizes. 


I will post them when they arrive!!


----------



## tastangan

zeronohiya said:


> I am really excited to FINALLY join this club. I ordered 2 rings, one in size 7 and one in a size 8 from the saks website yesterday. I am not sure what size I am but with free shipping and 20% off with the friends and family discount, I figured I would order both sizes.
> 
> 
> I will post them when they arrive!!




Oo.. Which one did you get? I'm kinda tempted


----------



## Arielle84

my new love!


----------



## gonghe181

Arielle84 said:


> my new love!



Congratulations!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## ninjanna

Arielle84 said:


> my new love!


So gorg those silver ones!!!!  

I've been wearing my arty rings lately because i rarely wear them now and oh my god i missed wearing them!


----------



## angeluv101

anyone knows if I wear a Chanel ring size 52, which size should I go for YSL? tks


----------



## Arielle84

added a few more to my collection


----------



## dodgygirl

Beautiful! Especially like the middle one on the right!


----------



## Icyss

One of my favorite in my YSL Arty Ring Collection.&#128525;


----------



## PetiteLoachie

Hi Arty Affectionados, 
I am unfortunately jumping onto this bandwagon a bit late since I hear the Arty ring is to be discontinued. However, I was wondering any of you have seen the Navy/Gold  with a gold band being sold anywhere in a size 5. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!
xx


----------



## ohitsjen

PetiteLoachie said:


> Hi Arty Affectionados,
> I am unfortunately jumping onto this bandwagon a bit late since I hear the Arty ring is to be discontinued. However, I was wondering any of you have seen the Navy/Gold  with a gold band being sold anywhere in a size 5. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!
> xx



I've seen this ring pop up on eBay a few times recently. I'll let you know if it shows again.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Arielle84 said:


> added a few more to my collection



Wow that white stone with the blue waves is special!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Haven't been in this thread in a long time, so many beautiful rings. Here are a couple of mods of mine.


----------



## PetiteLoachie

ohitsjen said:


> I've seen this ring pop up on eBay a few times recently. I'll let you know if it shows again.



Oh you're such a gem! Thanks for the help!


----------



## Icyss

yoyotomatoe said:


> Haven't been in this thread in a long time, so many beautiful rings. Here are a couple of mods of mine.




LOL same here yoyo! Love all the pics&#128144;&#128525;


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Icyss said:


> LOL same here yoyo! Love all the pics&#128144;&#128525;



Thanks Hun and so good to see you


----------



## Fiehuang

Hi..

Im looking for ysl love valentine edition arty ring. I lost my previous one. Anyone can suggest me where to get it again (even I know it's hard to get). Thank you..


----------



## Arielle84

my collection.... really hope to add a valentine n cipria


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Arielle84 said:


> my collection.... really hope to add a valentine n cipria



Lovely collection!!


----------



## Arielle84

yoyotomatoe said:


> Lovely collection!!



thank you dear!


----------



## traciilicious

Here is my first Arty ring and I love love it!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ebayBAGS

traciilicious said:


> Here is my first Arty ring and I love love it!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



How pretty!


----------



## _lili_

lingtsui said:


> So sad I missed the NAP sale
> And so I have to pay the full price of $290... but it is now or never because they have stopped making this ring.
> 
> The sales representative at the YSL boutique in my area said they are no longer making the Arty ring because the designer of the ring no longer designs for YSL.
> The store had the ring pulled from the showroom and when I asked to look at them, they took it out from the back storage area.
> All Saks and NM stores also took them out of the showrooms ...you can only buy them online.
> 
> You can still call the YSL boutiques because they have some available but in limited quantity in the popular sizes.
> 
> I am a size 7 and asked what they had in a 7 and these following 2 YSL boutiques had the most colors available in a size 7:
> Costa Mesa, CA store (picture on top) and the Las Vegas store (picture on bottom)



I wonder if any US boutiques are still carrying any size 7 rings. Has anyone seen them recently? If so, which colours?


----------



## kcarmona

_lili_ said:


> I wonder if any US boutiques are still carrying any size 7 rings. Has anyone seen them recently? If so, which colours?




I would also recommend trying the Saint Laurent Outlet in Cabazon, CA. I asked what colors they had available in size 4 and they sent me a picture of about 8 colors so it seems that they have a lot. I paid $150 for mine


----------



## _lili_

kcarmona said:


> I would also recommend trying the Saint Laurent Outlet in Cabazon, CA. I asked what colors they had available in size 4 and they sent me a picture of about 8 colors so it seems that they have a lot. I paid $150 for mine



Oh cool. Could you please post the picture they sent or PM it to me?


----------



## kiainiti

Hi,
Does anyone know....where can i get the Arty Ring in London?


----------



## ashooz

Looking for the arty ring in size 5 if anyone knows any SA's or websites selling. Send me a pm! Thank you!


----------



## pond23

There are a few Arty rings left on the Saks Fifth Avenue website, including size 5.


----------



## alessendra

Hi ladies, has anyone ever encountered a fake Cipria? I found one online but I'm a little worried about the authenticity. I've attached pictures, appreciate your opinion!


----------



## soleilbrun

alessendra said:


> Hi ladies, has anyone ever encountered a fake Cipria? I found one online but I'm a little worried about the authenticity. I've attached pictures, appreciate your opinion!


 I think fake arty rings look really fake. I've yet to see a good fake arty. This one looks good to me from the two pics.


----------



## fally

Good Evening Everyone, I recently purchased on Oct, 2nd from saks.com a size 7 *Saint Laurent  Goldtone Arty Ovale Ring **in Marine for $290 plus tax during the gift card event which earned me an additonal $35 GC. However when I received my item the price tag was reflecting the old price of $250, I felt that they should be able to honor the price for the ring since the old price is still attached to the item. Upon calling them up the initial rep, was curt and refused to honor the price stating that the price I paid still stands. Now I felt that was wrong and called again, I was placed on hold for 22 plus minutes and told that a manager is unavailable but they will call me back with an answer. I waited for several hours and called once again. Finally 7 hours later the second rep was very apologetic and was able to honor the $250 price point for me. Just wanted to let everyone know that they tend to place back stock items on their site but be sure you pay the price that is indicated on your item and to not let them tell you otherwise. I will post pics soon. Take care. *


----------



## alessendra

soleilbrun said:


> I think fake arty rings look really fake. I've yet to see a good fake arty. This one looks good to me from the two pics.



That's good to know, I've been looking for it for the longest time so I'm really excited but worried at the same time &#128514;


----------



## yoyotomatoe

alessendra said:


> Hi ladies, has anyone ever encountered a fake Cipria? I found one online but I'm a little worried about the authenticity. I've attached pictures, appreciate your opinion!





soleilbrun said:


> I think fake arty rings look really fake. I've yet to see a good fake arty. This one looks good to me from the two pics.



Agree with soleilbrun that fake arty rings look really fake. This looks authentic. Rare beauty! Congrats if you get it.


----------



## soleilbrun

yoyotomatoe said:


> Agree with soleilbrun that fake arty rings look really fake. This looks authentic. Rare beauty! Congrats if you get it.


 
Thanks for your opinion also. I am still looking for my cipria. I'd love to have an 8 or 9. I find that my gunmetal/blk and love rings in size 7 run smaller than my other gold rings in 7 or even my silver/honey in size 8. Anyone else experience the same thing?


----------



## Icyss

My Lovely Arty Rings&#128525;


----------



## soleilbrun

Icyss said:


> My Lovely Arty Rings&#55357;&#56845;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2779599


 Nice collection!


----------



## Icyss

soleilbrun said:


> Nice collection!




Thank you&#128144;


----------



## liljake

anyone looking for rings should def. try calling the cabazon outlet. i was there a week or two ago and they had about 8 colors (off the top of  my head, there was a gold/gunmetal, malachite/gunmetal, rose/gold, and some others. none of the ones i was looking for, like cipria, etc.), and when i asked about sizing the rep literally pulled out a drawer full of them and asked what size i wanted. it looks like they have basically every ring in every size, and they are selling them for around $150.


----------



## Line C

Do you have the contact info to this place? Do they ship?


----------



## stylin76

thats awesome who has the number?


----------



## IShoestobehappy

stylin76 said:


> thats awesome who has the number?


I also checked the outlet's website. What store would even carry them? I don't see any luxury retailers listed.


----------



## kcarmona

Line C said:


> Do you have the contact info to this place? Do they ship?




Yes they ship! I scored one for $99 a couple months ago!


----------



## IShoestobehappy

Hi Guys, so I found the location that has some rings in store. It's the saint laurent store at an outlet in Cali. Their number is (951) 922-8026. The SA that I spoke with is Susanna and she was super nice. I purchased the Lapis color. They have Lapis, coral, and that baby pink color - all with gold hardware. They had I think one turquoise with gold hardware left. They also had the goldish stone with silver hardware. Happy shopping!

Oh and yes they do ship (fedex) I live on the east coast.


----------



## shopjulynne

IShoestobehappy said:


> Hi Guys, so I found the location that has some rings in store. It's the saint laurent store at an outlet in Cali. Their number is (951) 922-8026. The SA that I spoke with is Susanna and she was super nice. I purchased the Lapis color. They have Lapis, coral, and that baby pink color - all with gold hardware. They had I think one turquoise with gold hardware left. They also had the goldish stone with silver hardware. Happy shopping!
> 
> Oh and yes they do ship (fedex) I live on the easy coast.



thanks for the info, do you know the price for those rings?


----------



## IShoestobehappy

Yes, I knew I was forgetting something! The rings are $199


----------



## shopjulynne

IShoestobehappy said:


> Yes, I knew I was forgetting something! The rings are $199



thank you! I'll ask for her and hope they have my size.


----------



## kcarmona

shopjulynne said:


> thank you! I'll ask for her and hope they have my size.




Last time I ordered they had a lot of sizes. And you might get lucky! Even though most are $199 a few styles ring up for less ($150, $99, etc.) Good luck!


----------



## shopjulynne

kcarmona said:


> Last time I ordered they had a lot of sizes. And you might get lucky! Even though most are $199 a few styles ring up for less ($150, $99, etc.) Good luck!



aww thanks, they didn't have the one I wanted in my size (size 5), but I will keep calling every few weeks to see if they have anything new.


----------



## IShoestobehappy

Sorry! Don't give up! The Woodbury outlet has them too. I spoke with them earlier today.


----------



## zzarazza

Ladies, has anyone seen size 8-9 in Ovale ring somewhere? I missed the opportunity before, and I really want one before they fully disappear/


----------



## soleilbrun

The newest addition to the family, cipria! All I need now is ice and I'll be happy. I forgot to include the cuff!


----------



## soleilbrun

Here's the cuff.


----------



## IShoestobehappy

Hi, are the cuff and cipria recent purchases? If so can you tell where you were able go find them. Thanks!


----------



## soleilbrun

IShoestobehappy said:


> Hi, are the cuff and cipria recent purchases? If so can you tell where you were able go find them. Thanks!



The cipria ring was a recent purchase from ebay and the cuff was purchased many moons ago! What colors and sizes are you looking for?


----------



## IShoestobehappy

Oh alright. I'm looking for size 7 or 8 in everything lol. I want to collect them. So far I have lapis and the all gold. I'm watching a few on eBay but the silver hardware versions are so hard to come by in my size


----------



## maidex

hi ladies, do you know much was the price for the arty ring? does it matter by the type of the stone you got. i saw ebay's price goes from $200 to $400 for the new ones, which is pretty out rageous.


----------



## IShoestobehappy

The prices increased over time. They started at about 190, then 290 now 360. I think the prices on eBay are high to reflect the demand. People really want them so they're willing to pay more now.


----------



## maidex

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ysl-Arty-...=100009&prg=11436&rk=4&rkt=10&sd=301386982376

can anyone let me know if it's real or fake


----------



## IShoestobehappy

That looks real to me. It also looks pretty used. I know it's pre owned but    may be able to find one in better condition or even new around the same price. Have you tried the outlet in California and NJ. They had that color and size about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## maidex

Really? Omg I will try to call them today! Thank you ishiwstohappy.  I just realize these rings last week. It's so hard for me to find them anywhere now.


----------



## china_doll

I bought my Arty ring in turquoise at the Beverley Centre in Los Angeles when I visited in January. I believe it was $290 USD when I purchased and they only had a few left over. Luckily it just so happened to be in my size too! I went to the Saint Laurent store in San Francisco earlier this week but they do not carry the older Arty style anymore but a new one instead which I'm not a fan of...


----------



## JessLovesTim

hannahsophia said:


> thanks! after getting the light blue one from saks in a size 6 i opted for the size 7 for the dark blue. my middle finger is a size 6 but needed a size 7 for the ysl ring. luckily the size 6 fits my ring finger.




Gorgeous!


----------



## JessLovesTim

soleilbrun said:


> Here's the cuff.




That is so beautiful on you!


----------



## andreina.009

Hi guys, I'm new here and I was wondering if any of you could help me where to find this particular Arty ring in a size 6. If anyone knows someone who is willing to sell it, please let me know. I'm having the worst luck on ebay and other sites. 
http://s913.photobucket.com/user/Mi...y-oval-bl-lilla-sten-stone-statement.jpg.html


----------



## Accesorize

china_doll said:


> I bought my Arty ring in turquoise at the Beverley Centre in Los Angeles when I visited in January. I believe it was $290 USD when I purchased and they only had a few left over. Luckily it just so happened to be in my size too! I went to the Saint Laurent store in San Francisco earlier this week but they do not carry the older Arty style anymore but a new one instead which I'm not a fan of...



hi, could you tell me what do mean by the older style? I am personally after a turquoise ring myself.


----------



## soleilbrun

andreina.009 said:


> Hi guys, I'm new here and I was wondering if any of you could help me where to find this particular Arty ring in a size 6. If anyone knows someone who is willing to sell it, please let me know. I'm having the worst luck on ebay and other sites.
> http://s913.photobucket.com/user/Mi...y-oval-bl-lilla-sten-stone-statement.jpg.html



This is the elusive cipria! I think I recently saw one for sale but quite expensive. I will post it if I find it.


----------



## soleilbrun

JessLovesTim said:


> That is so beautiful on you!



Thank you


----------



## soleilbrun

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Bague-Arty-S...19?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_71&hash=item33993717cf

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/bague-Arty-r...96?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_71&hash=item462cd8f998

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Genuine-YSL-..._WomensJewellery_Rings_SR&hash=item4ae0973b71

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Brand-New-Yv...4578231?pt=Gemstone_Rings&hash=item418afafab7

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Ysl-Yves-Sai..._WomensJewellery_Rings_SR&hash=item462d209065

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Ysl-Yves-Sai...54?pt=AU_FashionJewellery&hash=item43d33b553e

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Ysl-Yves-Sai...96?pt=AU_FashionJewellery&hash=item43d33b58ec

http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/b...urent/bracelet-dore-en-or-jaune-1297815.shtml

If you purchase anything on vestiaire collective be sure to pay with a cc and use paypal. They can be difficult when problems occur. CC and paypal ensure a fail safe. Happy shopping! I am not affiliated with any of these listings.


----------



## JessLovesTim

My fingers are short and I have small hands. For people like hands and fingers like me do the arty rings still look good on you? Or do they look overwhelming? I want to buy one, but wanted to hear what you all had to say. Thanks!


----------



## birki

Just bought my first Arty Dot ring - can someone please help to authenticate pls??


----------



## IShoestobehappy

Looks real to me!


----------



## birki

IShoestobehappy said:


> Looks real to me!




Yay thanks much 

Also, I realised that ring sizing for arty dots seems to be a tad bigger as compared to arty ovales


----------



## Potassium

My precious baby that I bought from the Net-A-Porter sale in 2013.


----------



## MilkyHime

My eBay subscription notified me of the Love ring I've been looking for and it's sooo pretty! Too bad it's a size 7 one size too small for me :<


----------



## soleilbrun

IShoestobehappy said:


> Looks real to me!


+1


birki said:


> Yay thanks much
> 
> Also, I realised that ring sizing for arty dots seems to be a tad bigger as compared to arty ovales


This is true. I had a size 6 which was perfect but I am a 7 or higher in the arty.



MilkyHime said:


> My eBay subscription notified me of the Love ring I've been looking for and it's sooo pretty! Too bad it's a size 7 one size too small for me :<



If it is the one I saw, too bad that it is soooo expensive! Thank your stars it's not your size or you would be tormented.


----------



## mayski

MilkyHime said:


> My eBay subscription notified me of the Love ring I've been looking for and it's sooo pretty! Too bad it's a size 7 one size too small for me :<


That one is too big for me and the other one is too small! I wear a 6 ahaha


----------



## MilkyHime

mayski said:


> That one is too big for me and the other one is too small! I wear a 6 ahaha



They should just make these adjustable lol


----------



## mayski

MilkyHime said:


> They should just make these adjustable lol


excellent idea!! i've been stalking the size 7 and got email $200 off now I guess to match the other size 5 listing hahaha. Anyone know what was org price back then?


----------



## MilkyHime

mayski said:


> excellent idea!! i've been stalking the size 7 and got email $200 off now I guess to match the other size 5 listing hahaha. Anyone know what was org price back then?



I'm not sure :/ but this is the only one I've found where a sz 6 Love ring was actually sold on ebay. My mouth just dropped at the price but I guess cause it's new? ...$850... wow. But it got sold so I guess someone is willing to pay that much for it x___x

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...1991735?pt=Gemstone_Rings&hash=item2599ac3cb7


----------



## Accesorize

Hello Arty fans. Does anyone know if the Arty Cuffs are still available anywhere? I would love to add one in my collection. Any info appreciated


----------



## viberzdae

the sizing is pretty bad. cant fit a size 6 but size 7 is too big... hmmmmm


----------



## Falnangel

Amuze.com currently running arty rings but only small sizes left (4 and 5s). I was lucky to score two in my size (sz 6). I've never purchased from Amuze before. They are a flash designer discount sale site similar to Rue La La. However, the rings came in plastic zip lock bags with no dust bag or YSL boxes. Has anyone had experience with them? I'm typically not worried about authenticity with a well-known flash sale site, but wanted to check with you all experts since the packaging seemed cheap.  

Thanks in advance!!!
http://www.amuze.com/products/arty-gold-blue-ring#.VJlGcbgC00
http://www.amuze.com/products/arty-gold-lpink-ring#.VJlGjbgC00


----------



## MilkyHime

Falnangel said:


> Amuze.com currently running arty rings but only small sizes left (4 and 5s). I was lucky to score two in my size (sz 6). I've never purchased from Amuze before. They are a flash designer discount sale site similar to Rue La La. However, the rings came in plastic zip lock bags with no dust bag or YSL boxes. Has anyone had experience with them? I'm typically not worried about authenticity with a well-known flash sale site, but wanted to check with you all experts since the packaging seemed cheap.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!
> http://www.amuze.com/products/arty-gold-blue-ring#.VJlGcbgC00
> http://www.amuze.com/products/arty-gold-lpink-ring#.VJlGjbgC00



I'm not sure? Someone asked the same question on purseforum and apparently they don't give out tracking with their packages. Some people got their packages perfectly fine while others didn't and didn't get a response from their customer service? You can see it yourself here: http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/has-anyone-shopped-on-amuze-com-846197.html


----------



## Falnangel

MilkyHime said:


> I'm not sure? Someone asked the same question on purseforum and apparently they don't give out tracking with their packages. Some people got their packages perfectly fine while others didn't and didn't get a response from their customer service? You can see it yourself here: http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/has-anyone-shopped-on-amuze-com-846197.html


Thank you!


----------



## zzarazza

So, ladies, I finally got them! Size 8 as I live and breathe. Happy dance!


----------



## lovieluvslux

I am looking to acquire one of these rings.  I am late for the train as they are no longer mfg.  
Can you Arty lovers recommend resale sights or suggestions.  I have not tried on and think I am a size 8.  Also I've seen a few on Ebay.  Do we have anyone on this board who can authenticate?  

Thanks so much.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Love them both. Congrats.  Any tips on purchasing?


----------



## MilkyHime

lovieluvslux said:


> Love them both. Congrats.  Any tips on purchasing?



You can always try to post here if you think something might be fake or not. Definitely check ebay, net-a-porter, and outlet stores in your area. 

As for size, if you can try to find a friend or a store that has an arty ring for you to try because sizes of these arty rings might be different from your typical ring size.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

My collection has expanded to 11 :shame:
Thanks for letting me share ladies.


----------



## DRHP

Wow, look at those Rings!! I love them so much, I have a rose gold one I got from net a porter in 2013. So upset they don't do them anymore! 

( ps- long time lurker- first time poster!)


----------



## yysayshello

Hello! I have been searching for an arty ring for quite awhile but no luck in getting a new one in Pink  Now I saw someone selling Lapis in brand new condition at appro USD250 (pic below). I thought it should come with a white box? And the logo looks weird to me. The seller claimed it was bought in Dubai. So Dubai has a different packaging? Any advice please? 
THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## nnct83

Brasilian_Babe said:


> My collection has expanded to 11 :shame:
> Thanks for letting me share ladies.



That is quite an impressive collection.


----------



## mrs.hu

yysayshello said:


> Hello! I have been searching for an arty ring for quite awhile but no luck in getting a new one in Pink  Now I saw someone selling Lapis in brand new condition at appro USD250 (pic below). I thought it should come with a white box? And the logo looks weird to me. The seller claimed it was bought in Dubai. So Dubai has a different packaging? Any advice please?
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH




Most of the arty rings I have purchased came in a white box (from Net A Porter) but I also purchased some from the outlet store and sometimes they didn't have boxes and would just put them in a black Saint Laurent box like your photo. I'm not sure about rings purchased nowadays after YSL became Saint Laurent Paris.


----------



## NANI1972

yysayshello said:


> Hello! I have been searching for an arty ring for quite awhile but no luck in getting a new one in Pink  Now I saw someone selling Lapis in brand new condition at appro USD250 (pic below). I thought it should come with a white box? And the logo looks weird to me. The seller claimed it was bought in Dubai. So Dubai has a different packaging? Any advice please?
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH




They are HTF at this point and sometimes they don't come with a box or dust bag.


----------



## _lili_

yysayshello said:


> Hello! I have been searching for an arty ring for quite awhile but no luck in getting a new one in Pink  Now I saw someone selling Lapis in brand new condition at appro USD250 (pic below). I thought it should come with a white box? And the logo looks weird to me. The seller claimed it was bought in Dubai. So Dubai has a different packaging? Any advice please?
> THANK YOU SO MUCH



Seems entirely possible that it would now come with a Saint Laurent black box and packaging, as most stores have run out of the old YSL white boxes and don't even stock the Arty rings. Which pink one are you looking for and what size?


----------



## yysayshello

mrs.hu said:


> Most of the arty rings I have purchased came in a white box (from Net A Porter) but I also purchased some from the outlet store and sometimes they didn't have boxes and would just put them in a black Saint Laurent box like your photo. I'm not sure about rings purchased nowadays after YSL became Saint Laurent Paris.



Thanks so much for replying! Okay, now I know what's going on!!  I should ask when is the purchase date and if it's about a year ago then maybe the store might be using black boxes.



NANI1972 said:


> They are HTF at this point and sometimes they don't come with a box or dust bag.



Awww, no wonder I see some sellers using Chanel dust bag to store the rings/: And I doubted their authenticity  Thanks so much for replying! 



_lili_ said:


> Seems entirely possible that it would now come with a Saint Laurent black box and packaging, as most stores have run out of the old YSL white boxes and don't even stock the Arty rings. Which pink one are you looking for and what size?



Thanks so much for replying! Personally, I feel the white box is much nicer than the black one, like the fonts are printed on and not pasted on  I'm looking for rose pink in size 5! I know of a seller selling her rose ring in size 5 at $300USD (but not brand new)  So I thought the Lapis ring is a better deal hahaha


----------



## NANI1972

yysayshello said:


> Thanks so much for replying! Okay, now I know what's going on!!  I should ask when is the purchase date and if it's about a year ago then maybe the store might be using black boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, no wonder I see some sellers using Chanel dust bag to store the rings/: And I doubted their authenticity  Thanks so much for replying!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for replying! Personally, I feel the white box is much nicer than the black one, like the fonts are printed on and not pasted on  I'm looking for rose pink in size 5! I know of a seller selling her rose ring in size 5 at $300USD (but not brand new)  So I thought the Lapis ring is a better deal hahaha



If there is not a box or dustbag it does not mean the item is not authentic, sometimes they get lost or misplaced, get thrown away, etc.. This goes with any designer item, I would not pass up a deal just bc the box and/or dust bag does not come with it.


----------



## _lili_

Does anyone own this ring ? if so, could you please post a photo?

http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=51324722


----------



## _lili_

yysayshello said:


> Thanks so much for replying! Personally, I feel the white box is much nicer than the black one, like the fonts are printed on and not pasted on  I'm looking for rose pink in size 5! I know of a seller selling her rose ring in size 5 at $300USD (but not brand new)  So I thought the Lapis ring is a better deal hahaha


 
Good luck. There are few going around on ebay, including some new ones. The white box may seem important when you are purchasing your one and only Arty ring, but when you have a few of them, the boxes don't matter so much


----------



## vintagerose

Great to see this thread still going! I was so late to join the arty club and now I have way too many to count!


----------



## Luxuriya

My collection


----------



## _lili_

Luxuriya said:


> My collection



Lovely collection.


----------



## bambistyle

_lili_ said:


> Does anyone own this ring ? if so, could you please post a photo?
> 
> http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=51324722



I do! Here's my arty ring collection. The blue one was my first and only for a couple years, but I just purchased a pre-loved limited edition valentine's day one two days ago. I really wanted this ring when it first came out and couldn't get a hold of it! I really love how it has the word 'love' engraved on the back. I purchased it for $200, used - is that a decent price for a used arty ring now? I feel like i _might_ have over paid for it. 

I find that the gold kinda looks rusted and doesn't hold up to wear as well as the silver. *Perhaps it's how the previous owner wore it and perhaps she washed her hands with the ring on? Is there a way to clean it without damaging it ? I know it's not real gold - just costume jewellery so I'm worried I'd damage it. I did a minor scratch test on the inside and I feel like given a cleaning it should be ok. Would alcohol be ok :X?*


----------



## _lili_

bambistyle said:


> I do! Here's my arty ring collection. The blue one was my first and only for a couple years, but I just purchased a pre-loved limited edition valentine's day one two days ago!


Wow, thanks for posting. That's a great little collection. Well done on scoring the Love Arty!

I was wondering if the blue one ever came with silver (not gunmetal)...

About the Love Arty, some people say you can re-plate the gold but I didn't think it was possible on non-precious metals. It could be that the previous owner didn't take good care of the ring, as I found that my gold ones held up well. The worst one is my silver ice one, the plating very slightly worn through on the side of the band and you can see copper colour underneath. And I was super careful with it so was not happy when I saw it! Don't know what to suggest for you. Can you see it on the top side?


----------



## bambistyle

_lili_ said:


> Wow, thanks for posting. That's a great little collection. Well done on scoring the Love Arty!
> 
> I was wondering if the blue one ever came with silver (not gunmetal)...



Thank you! I was pretty happy that I got it! I actually found it on instagram !

I think there was just two hardware colours, silver/gunmetal and gold? My friend has the black and silver one and from what I recall it looks like the same colour hardware as mine!

This may be a matter of taste but I was telling my mom today that I finally managed to get a hold of the valentine's arty ring and she told me that it wasn't worth the $200 because she felt that arty rings are going out of style and that i should have sold mine instead of buying a new one  does anyone feel this way? I do realize that the arty ring hype has gone down significantly...


----------



## _lili_

bambistyle said:


> Thank you! I was pretty happy that I got it! I actually found it on instagram !
> 
> I think there was just two hardware colours, silver/gunmetal and gold? My friend has the black and silver one and from what I recall it looks like the same colour hardware as mine!
> 
> This may be a matter of taste but I was telling my mom today that I finally managed to get a hold of the valentine's arty ring and she told me that it wasn't worth the $200 because she felt that arty rings are going out of style and that i should have sold mine instead of buying a new one  does anyone feel this way? I do realize that the arty ring hype has gone down significantly...



No, I feel that the Arty rings are still in demand and selling for higher prices than before. They are not out of style yet. I was surprised.


----------



## bambistyle

_lili_ said:


> No, I feel that the Arty rings are still in demand and selling for higher prices than before. They are not out of style yet. I was surprised.



That's very reassuring. Thank you very much hahaha. I was starting to doubt myself! I don't wear it as often as I used to and I haven't seen any of the YouTubers or Fashion Bloggers I follow wear them recently. Are you still collecting Artys? I would love to see your collection 

In regards to the condition of the ring - you can see it on the top side of the ring. It looks kinda rusted on the bumpy part? If I can restore it I'll be super happy.

Also, you mentioned replating? I didn't know that! I didn't know arty rings were plated with gold. I just assumed it was costume jewellery and not made out of real gold.

I bought my first ring in Italy and the communication I had with the sales associate was limited due to the language barrier.


----------



## _lili_

There are several metals the arty rings came in: gold (different shades - bright and pale), brass, gunmetal, oxydised silver. 

I think some colors were made with gunmetal and silver. e.g. red and ice ones. The US stores seemed to have sold the gunmetal versions of these, whereas European stores got the silver versions.


----------



## _lili_

bambistyle said:


> That's very reassuring. Thank you very much hahaha. I was starting to doubt myself! I don't wear it as often as I used to and I haven't seen any of the YouTubers or Fashion Bloggers I follow wear them recently. Are you still collecting Artys? I would love to see your collection
> 
> In regards to the condition of the ring - you can see it on the top side of the ring. It looks kinda rusted on the bumpy part? If I can restore it I'll be super happy.
> 
> Also, you mentioned replating? I didn't know that! I didn't know arty rings were plated with gold. I just assumed it was costume jewellery and not made out of real gold.
> 
> I bought my first ring in Italy and the communication I had with the sales associate was limited due to the language barrier.



I bought some just recently. I am trying to work out how to attach photos from my phone. 

I'm not sure what they are plated with. It was just a thought someone else suggested. 
I wonder if anyone had a ring repaired by YSL.


----------



## _lili_

bambistyle said:


> Is there a way to clean it without damaging it ? I know it's not real gold - just costume jewellery so I'm worried I'd damage it. I did a minor scratch test on the inside and I feel like given a cleaning it should be ok. Would alcohol be ok :X?



I wouldn't use alcohol or any kind of liquid, only a soft plain polishing cloth (like the ones from Swarovski shops). This is just to wipe it clean.


----------



## bambistyle

Yeah... I don't want to risk but but all the crevices on the ring make it difficult to clean :x perhaps on a day I have a lot of spare time I'll sit down and actually use a Q-tip and clean it super duper well. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## whitemusk

Luxuriya said:


> My collection




Holy.. your collection is absolutely stunning! I love the silver one!


----------



## tastangan

_lili_ said:


> There are several metals the arty rings came in: gold (different shades - bright and pale), brass, gunmetal, oxydised silver.
> 
> I think some colors were made with gunmetal and silver. e.g. red and ice ones. The US stores seemed to have sold the gunmetal versions of these, whereas European stores got the silver versions.



They also come in rosegold.

Is there actually a silver and a gunmetal finish? I think all of my silver ones are actually gunmetal. Do you have a side by side comparison picture?


----------



## tastangan

bambistyle said:


> Thank you! I was pretty happy that I got it! I actually found it on instagram !
> 
> I think there was just two hardware colours, silver/gunmetal and gold? My friend has the black and silver one and from what I recall it looks like the same colour hardware as mine!
> 
> This may be a matter of taste but I was telling my mom today that I finally managed to get a hold of the valentine's arty ring and she told me that it wasn't worth the $200 because she felt that arty rings are going out of style and that i should have sold mine instead of buying a new one  does anyone feel this way? I do realize that the arty ring hype has gone down significantly...



I think $200 is a pretty good price for the Love ring since it was so limited.

Perhaps you don't really see bloggers posting about it anymore because there hasn't been any new rings?


----------



## baglover2302




----------



## yoyotomatoe

bambistyle said:


> I do! Here's my arty ring collection. The blue one was my first and only for a couple years, but I just purchased a pre-loved limited edition valentine's day one two days ago. I really wanted this ring when it first came out and couldn't get a hold of it! I really love how it has the word 'love' engraved on the back. I purchased it for $200, used - is that a decent price for a used arty ring now? I feel like i _might_ have over paid for it.
> 
> I find that the gold kinda looks rusted and doesn't hold up to wear as well as the silver. *Perhaps it's how the previous owner wore it and perhaps she washed her hands with the ring on? Is there a way to clean it without damaging it ? I know it's not real gold - just costume jewellery so I'm worried I'd damage it. I did a minor scratch test on the inside and I feel like given a cleaning it should be ok. Would alcohol be ok :X?*



That blue arty is stunning, very rare!!! And $200 for the Love arty is incredible. That is a very rare and highly sought after piece that people normally sell for waaaaaay more!


----------



## _lili_

tastangan said:


> They also come in rosegold.
> 
> Is there actually a silver and a gunmetal finish? I think all of my silver ones are actually gunmetal. Do you have a side by side comparison picture?



You are right. I forgot to mention the rose gold.
The attached pink arty is oxidised silver finish.


----------



## _lili_

Gunmetal finish.


----------



## Wilsom04

Luxuriya said:


> My collection



Very nice!!!! I am also late to the party and on the hunt for my 1st one.


----------



## tastangan

_lili_ said:


> You are right. I forgot to mention the rose gold.
> 
> The attached pink arty is oxidised silver finish.




Duh.. I just looked at mine and I do have both silver and gunmetal. I should know as I wear them the most. I probably have noticed the color difference at some point before but never actually put them together side by side to compare.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

_lili_ said:


> Gunmetal finish.


Such a statement


----------



## Luxuriya

Wilsom04 said:


> Very nice!!!! I am also late to the party and on the hunt for my 1st one.



Thanks love.
Unfortunately i dont enjoy them anymore and planning to sell all of them.


----------



## vwsecret

Good afternoon Arty fans,  am very late to this party, however I am on the hunt for a turquoise ring in size 7 or 8.  Any help locating a reasonably priced one would be greatly appreciated.  I have checked with both outlets and they did not have the turquoise color, which didn't stop me from picking up the coral and lapis color.  Thanks gain and have a wonderful day.


----------



## dialv

Do the arty rings fit true to size or are they a little roomier. Can someone chime in.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

dialv said:


> Do the arty rings fit true to size or are they a little roomier. Can someone chime in.



Sizes differ. Sometimes TTS, sometimes fits smaller and sometimes fits larger. They are all handmade so they do vary.


----------



## lillyxoxo

Does everyone still love their arty rings? I don't see many wearing them these days &#55357;&#56862;


----------



## OrangeSherbet

lillyxoxo said:


> Does everyone still love their arty rings? I don't see many wearing them these days &#65533;&#65533;



Hi there! I have come here to take a peek. Wow still an active thread though not as previously. Back to your question- yes, I still love my Artys. I wore the turquoise with blue veins about two weeks ago and the coral one the week before.  I seem to be wearing these two more than others nowadays. And I wear real jewellery more often than Artys nowadays too, haha!


----------



## miumiuaddict27

Arielle84 said:


> started out with 2 ysl arty, 1 pink and 1 blue and i was very satisfied.
> 
> however, i lost my pink ring 1 week ago and was super heartbroken.
> 
> its still a mystery till date where/how it disappeared since i really take care of my accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> decided to get another 2 rings to compensate my lost pink.
> 
> became an obsession and currently on e hunt for more colours




Nice rings
How much does it cost


----------



## Arielle84

my updated collection...

agree the hype has subsided and I'm not as in love anymore...


----------



## miumiuaddict27

Nice collection
So colourful
How much does one ring cost ?


----------



## OrangeSherbet

Arielle84 said:


> my updated collection...
> 
> agree the hype has subsided and I'm not as in love anymore...



Beautiful nonetheless! There might be interested buyers should you decide to let them go


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Arielle84 said:


> my updated collection...
> 
> agree the hype has subsided and I'm not as in love anymore...



Gorgeous collection! I still love mine and get lots of compliments.


----------



## mashedpotato

Arielle84 said:


> my updated collection...
> 
> agree the hype has subsided and I'm not as in love anymore...


Hello Arielle84, even if it was subsided your collections are still looking pretty gorgeous to me. Don't be sad. Gather,capture and reminisce every moment that you have with your collections. Then it will always be special to you. Be happy


----------



## soleilbrun

Cipria alert!! Size 7, 160 euros

http://www.videdressing.com/bagues/yves-saint-laurent/p-4061755.html


----------



## miumiuaddict27

How much does this ring retail in Singapore or Australia ? Thanks


----------



## amber_j

miumiuaddict27 said:


> How much does this ring retail in Singapore or Australia ? Thanks




These rings have been discontinued. You might be able to find them through resellers and websites like *Bay at a range of prices. Usual caveats about authenticity apply!


----------



## tropicalpenguin

One out of three artsy rings I have ^^ this one is my favorite~rose gold and green with rose gold foil detail inside/ size8


----------



## vannilicious

one of my favorite  purple gun metal xoxo


----------



## vannilicious

Arielle84 said:


> my updated collection...
> 
> agree the hype has subsided and I'm not as in love anymore...



Your collection is TDF!!!!!!


----------



## babycinnamon

vannilicious said:


> one of my favorite  purple gun metal xoxo




Super pretty!


----------



## vannilicious

babycinnamon said:


> Super pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## soleilbrun

silver and goldstone arty ring size 7, 113 euros

http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/b...aurent-argente-en-plaque-argent-2088473.shtml


----------



## janeeta

If anyone lives in London, I saw them at the Bicester Village Outlets for 110 GBP. They had four colours [emoji4]


----------



## mrfcupcake

janeetai said:


> If anyone lives in London, I saw them at the Bicester Village Outlets for 110 GBP. They had four colours [emoji4]




Did they have turquoise? Thanks for the tip!


----------



## janeeta

mrfcupcake said:


> Did they have turquoise? Thanks for the tip!


Yes they did!  There's also a 10% coupon, head to the information centre and they'll give it to you to use throughout (except Prada)


----------



## soleilbrun

Cobalt arty ring, size 7. 89 GBP OBO

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Discontin...914445?hash=item25b285f90d:g:JZ0AAOSwxN5WYsGD


----------



## Xylim

I've recently bought a gunmetal arty ring. I've compared this to the gold one I have. It feels lighter and the blue is extremely vibrant. Is it a real one?


----------



## soleilbrun

Xylim said:


> I've recently bought a gunmetal arty ring. I've compared this to the gold one I have. It feels lighter and the blue is extremely vibrant. Is it a real one?



From what I see it looks authentic. The color is called cipria. I have one also and love it. Enjoy and wear it in good health!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Xylim said:


> I've recently bought a gunmetal arty ring. I've compared this to the gold one I have. It feels lighter and the blue is extremely vibrant. Is it a real one?


Pretty


----------



## rednails

I bought mine and showed in this thread but never worn it! I don't know if i should sell it or not and i didn't know it was discontinued... maybe it's because i'm more of a silver lady now... 

@Xylim: The gunmetal you got is super cute!


----------



## Ettena

I have the chance to purchase Cipria for a decent price, but the only problem is that it's a size down from what I would buy if I could choose. It's a seven, and I guess my best shot is a size eight since I've heard they run a bit small. Should I just let it pass and wait for a size eight (as if that's ever going to happen) or just buy the seven and pray that it fits and just re-sell it if it's too small? I'm so torn.


----------



## stylin76

finally found the one I was looking for, its so pretty.


----------



## Ettena

stylin76 said:


> finally found the one I was looking for, its so pretty.



That's a gorgeous color combination. Congrats!


----------



## stylin76

Ettena said:


> That's a gorgeous color combination. Congrats!


thank you so much


----------



## TPFer2015

I am sorry to see that this thread has seen it's heyday- used to heaving and so busy  


Anyway, wanted to tag my Cipria here. Wearing him (yep, mine is a he) today and love him as much as before!


----------



## mrfcupcake

TPFer2015 said:


> I am sorry to see that this thread has seen it's heyday- used to heaving and so busy
> 
> 
> Anyway, wanted to tag my Cipria here. Wearing him (yep, mine is a he) today and love him as much as before!




Beautiful! F I wish these were still available, my Lapis is lonely.


----------



## LadyCupid

Amuze.com has a few arty rings left like coral, black, pink and green for $130 if you use the $25 refer a friend coupon. Otherwise it is $155.


----------



## simplyhappy

yodaling1 said:


> Amuze.com has a few arty rings left like coral, black, pink and green for $130 if you use the $25 refer a friend coupon. Otherwise it is $155.




Hi, I saw the website requires a login once you click in. I've never heard of it before, are they a trusted authentic reseller? Also, do you mind sharing your friend referral code? I'm interested in the rings but need to create a login. Thanks! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## LadyCupid

simplyhappy said:


> Hi, I saw the website requires a login once you click in. I've never heard of it before, are they a trusted authentic reseller? Also, do you mind sharing your friend referral code? I'm interested in the rings but need to create a login. Thanks! [emoji5]&#65039;



You need an account to order. It is my first time buying from them too. Maybe others can chime in on how reputable they are. Just so u know the ring doesn't come with YSL dust bag or box. 

Here is the referral number you can use to get $25 off


----------



## simplyhappy

yodaling1 said:


> You need an account to order. It is my first time buying from them too. Maybe others can chime in on how reputable they are. Just so u know the ring doesn't come with YSL dust bag or box.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the referral number you can use to get $25 off




Ok, thank you so much! I found an older thread here about them, and seems like people verified them. I'm going to think it over, seems like a great way to snag these discontinued gems!


----------



## ckao

Hi Everyone,

I recently bought this orange arty ring from eBay, the pics from the listing looked legit.  I did ask the seller if the ring was authentic, she said she also bought it from eBay but she believed it was authentic.  The ring came with branded white box, branded black pouch, standard packaging.  Can someone authenticate this for me please?  Thanks heaps.  The pictures below were taken by me.


----------



## ckao

Sorry, my first post, didn't realise pics weren't attached.  Here they are.


----------



## AEGIS

I still love these rings.


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi, hope you ladies can help me... thinking of getting an Arty Oval ring... is the ring true to size? My ring finger is 7. Looks like the ring's band is wide - should I get an 8?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

travelerscloset said:


> Hi, hope you ladies can help me... thinking of getting an Arty Oval ring... is the ring true to size? My ring finger is 7. Looks like the ring's band is wide - should I get an 8?



Unfortunately because they are hand made they are not always TTS. Could run smaller or bigger or TTS.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you  



yoyotomatoe said:


> Unfortunately because they are hand made they are not always TTS. Could run smaller or bigger or TTS.


----------



## MademoiselleXO

My collection [emoji813]️
View attachment 3941793


----------



## _lili_

MademoiselleXO said:


> My collection [emoji813]️
> View attachment 3941793


Cannot view attachment


----------



## Marleah

I was curious if anyone has heard anything about Arty rings being re-released?  Wishful thinking on my part. I SO wish I would have purchased the pink arty love ring ... totally missed out!


----------



## Kyanite

Marleah said:


> I was curious if anyone has heard anything about Arty rings being re-released?  Wishful thinking on my part. I SO wish I would have purchased the pink arty love ring ... totally missed out!


I wish it was true 
I would like to add smth new to my collection


----------



## LI94

Old thread, but just love my new rings! I fell in love with this style again


----------



## 250gilly

I have no idea about Artsy rings, but my dad recently found one. Does anyone know where I can get it authenticated? And are they light in weight or are they quite weighty?


----------



## sodapop21

I ve juste bought one green marble arty ring. can't wait. hope it will be the right size


----------

